# BOXING.....now and tomorrow



## GFR (Sep 10, 2005)

This thread is for boxing news, perdictions, history, upcoming fights or what ever else you want to talk about in the boxing world.


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2005)

Wrestling Icon "Christian" with *Pacquiao* at Today's Weigh-in

LOS ANGELES, CA (September 9, 2005) -- Team Pacquiao has beefed up its membership with two of professional wrestling's biggest grapplers. The Undertaker and Christian have tag teamed to support Manny Pacquiao in his 12-round rumble with Hector Velazquez for the WBC International super featherweight championship, Tomorrow night! at Staples Center.. Televised live by HBO, beginning at 9:45 P.M. ET / 6:45 P.M. PT, the card, entitled "Double Trouble, " will also feature Erik Morales in a 12-round championship bout against Zahir Raheem, for the WBC International lightweight title.

The 6'2 235-pound Christian, also known as "Captain Charisma," will be watching Manny's back at today's weigh-in at Staples Center Star Plaza, beginning at 3 P.M. and open to the public. The 6'10, 328-pound Undertaker will be leading Manny into the ring tomorrow night, carrying the America Flag. Both are huge fans of Manny and flew into Los Angeles today to personally support him at the fight.


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2005)

*Evander Holyfield Needs to Follow Jerry Rice???s Lead * 

08.09.05 - By Geoffrey Ciani: After an amazing twenty years in professional football, Jerry Rice has finally decided to call it a career. Having passed the point where he???s capable of performing at a top level, this decision couldn???t have come at a better time. Evander Holyfield should take note.. 

The similarities between the careers of these magnificent athletes are actually quite astounding. At the peak of their skills, each achieved the highest level of greatness possible in their professions. Rice was the most dominant receiver in football throughout much of the late 80???s until the mid 90???s; likewise, Holyfield was a top contender in the cruiserweight and heavyweight divisions during this same time frame. In fact, Holyfield once held the undisputed championship in each of those divisions. 

A lot has changed since that time, and now it seems those days are long gone. Neither athlete has been at the top of his game for some years now. Both Rice and Holyfield have been in decline for near a decade, and each has hung around longer than he should have. It???s been three years since Rice has played at a Pro-Bowl caliber-level, and it???s been three years since Evander Holyfield last won a boxing match. 

The biggest difference between the two right now seems to be that Rice???at least???had the sense to know when to get out of the game. Not wanting to be reduced to a minor role after such an illustrious career, Rice knew the time to leave was now as opposed to later. Sadly, Holyfield has no such sense. And in boxing, this can be detrimental to his health. 

???I never thought I???d ever see this day.??? Those were the words of the great Jerry Rice once he realized it was finally over. It???s difficult for someone with the competitive nature of a professional athlete to admit when his time is up. 

This is especially true with truly outstanding athletes that have defied the odds time and time again. Father time does eventually catch up with everyone, however--even amazing athletes like Rice and Holyfield, whether or not the ???The Real Deal??? wants to admit it. 

Holyfield is scheduled to move on with his career, and is slated to face 35 year old journeyman, Frank Wood on October 8, in Sardinia, Italy. This is an ill-advised decision on his part. ???The Real Deal??? is clearly a shot fighter, and has nothing left to offer himself or boxing fans. 

His last win was in June of 2002 against Hasim Rahman, and even then it seemed to be somewhat of a fluke. Rahman???s face swelled to gigantic proportions after being on the receiving end of a legendary Holyfield head-butt. Since that time, he has been utterly outclassed by Chris Byrd and Larry ???The Legend??? Donald, and he was stopped in 9 rounds by former middleweight, James Toney. 

This is not the same Holyfield we all love and remember. That version of ???The Real Deal??? is long gone -- much like the version of Jerry Rice who used to swipe passes on quick slant patterns from Joe Montana is long gone, and at long last Rice was able to realize that. Holyfield, who coincidently is just six days younger than Rice, really ought to follow the older man???s lead. 

*Holyfield, please retire.*


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2005)

MORALES DEALS THE CARDS
September 8, 2005 

Erik Morales is in a most unique position for a prizefighter. He doesn't need anyone but himself to get to the prize.

Of course he needs opponents but he doesn't need a specific opponent. They, in fact, to a man need him. That is a distinction with a significant difference.

Whether you fight at 135 pounds, 130 pounds or 126 pounds, if you want to make real money today in boxing you need to fight Erik Morales. Fortunately for such boxers, and for the sport itself, Morales is happy to oblige. All you need to be is a real challenger.

Unlike so many of his contemporaries, Erik Morales is a guy always looking for a fight. He's not just looking for soft paydays. He's looking for the big risk that produce the big money. It used to be like that all over boxing but no more. Today too many fighters consult actuarial tables. They are risk averse. Erik Morales seeks out risks.

That's why he chose to face slick moving lightweight Zahir Raheem (26-1) in his first foray into the 135-pound division on Saturday night at Staples Center in Los Angeles. The fact that Morales will be fighting at that weight for the first time is not necessarily good news to the co-feature on that HBO-televised event however because junior lightweight Manny Pacquiao is one of those guys spoiling for a fight with Morales. He's just not looking to do it at 135 pounds.

This card has been billed as a tune-up for a early spring rematch between Morales and Pacquiao to settle an issue Morales feels doesn't exist. He prevailed the first time on a night when Pacquiao did not look good but Pacquiao later claimed outside distractions born from managerial and promotional problems adversely effected his preparation and focus.

Although Morales doesn't buy that excuse he's willing to give the hard-punching Filipino idol a second chance to prove his point.

Or will he?

Pacquiao and his trainer, Freddie Roach, have made clear that Pacquiao is not a lightweight. Even 130 pounds is a reach for him in their opinion, although he would make the effort to get there again to fight Morales despite the fact Roach feels his best weight is still 126. Morales, meanwhile, spoke this week like a man on the move up the fistic weight scales.

"Fans expect big fights, more championships, you know,'' Morales said. "Something great at 135. I give as much as I can for as long as I can to the fans. Winning a fourth title (after holding belts that have become all but meaningless to him at 122, 126 and 130 pounds) would be great. I want to show what I can do in this (lightweight) division.''

That would seem to eliminate Pacquiao despite the expectations of the public, HBO and his promoter, Bob Arum. Just because others have plans it doesn't mean Erik Morales' agrees with them and unlike most fighters if he doesn't agree he doesn't have to do a thing but wait for someone else to challenge him.

Yet there is one thing the popular Mexican firebrand can't seem to resist. He can't pass up a challenge. Or a challenger the public wants to see him face and so he gets back to Pacquiao just about as quickly as he left him to talk about advancing in the lightweight division.

"Some people feel Pacquiao was not at his best,'' Morales (48-2, 34 KO) said of their first fight. "I think he was. If there are some doubts I'll erase them in our second fight.''

That assumes there will be a second fight, which there might well be because of who Morales is. But then again, for the very same reasons, perhaps a fourth fight with his long-time rival Marco Antonio Barrera, who has given him his only two losses, will take precedent over that in his mind.

Or perhaps even a first showdown with the winner of the Diego Corrales-Jose Luis Castillo rematch to settle who is the supreme ruler in the lightweight division will override all other considerations for Morales and convince him to stay at 135, a weight it's unlikely Pacquiao will try his hands at.

Whatever the future holds, Erik Morales will decide it for himself. He will not be dictated to by any fighter or any situation. He will fight who he wants, which fortunately for fight fans is usually the fighters they want to see him fight, when he wants.

"I have my own path drawn out,'' Morales said this week. "I don't depend on anyone else. Right now I'm not thinking of any other fighter than Zahir Raheem.''

That includes the guy who will step into the ring just before he does Saturday night. That includes Manny Pacquiao. At least for the moment.


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2005)

*MANNY PACQUIAO*: SOUNDS OF SILENCE
September 2, 2005 

Boxing is a lonely business but never more so than it is at the moment for Manny Pacquiao.

In the long weeks leading up to his classic confrontation in March with Erik Morales, Pacquiao was seldom left alone, either in the gym or in his thoughts. Every day the Wild Card Gym in downtown Los Angeles was jammed with his loyal following of Filipino fans. His every move was cheered and, his trainer now believes, his every move was also orchestrated more to please those crowds than to prepare himself for Morales.

When the crowds were gone, the din did not lessen. There were meetings with lawyers, managers and sycophants, all talking about how to defeat a new opponent, his soon to be former promoter Murad Muhammad.

When they all finally left him, Pacquiao sat alone but his thoughts seldom focused solely on Morales, who is one of the best *130-pound fighters * in the world. Rather they kept coming back to what had become a seemingly endless war with Muhammad and his original handlers back in Manila, whom Pacquiao and roach believe shortchanged the fighter out of hundreds of thousands of dollars in purse money.

As the days wore own, Pacquiao wore down. His focus on Morales seemed to slip away until he appeared to be only a shadow of himself when Fight Night finally came. He fought bravely, as always, but he did not fight well and he was punished for it. Pacquiao's tactics seemed nonexistent and his stubborn insistence on finding a way to knockout the resilient and resourceful Morales with one punch led him to a painful defeat.

It has been five months now since that disappointing night and Pacquiao is back at the Wild Card Gym preparing for a tuneup against a Mexican professional named Hector Velazquez (41-10) on a Sept. 10 HBO card at the Staples Center. Pacquiao will share the spotlight with Morales, who faces Zahir Raheem (26-1, 18 KO) on the same card, both men knowing what those fights mean.

They mean a rematch for big money if both win as expected and abject defeat if they do not.

Pacquiao and Roach understand this but more importantly they understand what happened in the weeks before the Morales fight cannot be repeated. The legal problems with Muhammad have been settled and Pacquiao has signed a two-fight deal with rival promoter Gary Shaw, who he said this week "is funny.'' 

Perhaps just as important as the absence of legal problems is the presence of silence. The crowds of eager fans have been locked out of his gym in L.A. and Pacquiao now prepares to fight the way Roach likes him to. Alone.

"There were too many distractions before,'' Roach said this week of the months leading up to their loss to Morales. "This time things are more private. We close the gym to the public when Manny trains. There's room to breathe now.

"We love the Filipino fans but you couldn't breathe in the gym before Morales. Those fans have been great to us but Manny was performing for them and not so much for me last camp. Now he can concentrate on the fight and practice what we need to practice on.''

The first couple of days of training word had not quite filtered out yet about the closure and fans began to congregate around the old building. Roach finally employed several burly bodyguards to make the point but he also appealed to Pacquiao's fans to show if their love for him was real.

"They understood if they're really Manny's supporters they'd help him out and let him work,'' Roach said. "The fans respected that. They stopped coming.''

Pacquiao seldom does, which is part of his problem. His blind insistence on aggression and forward motion cost him dearly against the slick but warrior-like Morales and Roach is not in denial about that. He has his fighter working on increasing his body punching now, believing that is what's necessary to wear down Morales while also convinced that if he can take that approach in against the less dangerous Velasquez it will carry over to what is expected to be a pay-per-view rematch early next year between two of the most popular and two of the most dangerous fighters in the world.

"Velasquez has a similar style to Erik's,'' Roach said. "He's not of that caliber but he's very resilient. He's gone a lot of rounds with people so Manny needs to wear him down. It's the same with Morales. I felt Manny didn't work the body enough against Morales last time. My hope is if he does it this fight it will carry over.''

Of course to get to that fight Pacquiao first must rid himself of Velasquez (41-10, 30 KO). That is not as difficult a task as Roach might want you to think but then again it may not be as easy as some might assume either. That is why they are training in silence. It is a quiet reminder to his fighter not only what is at stake but also what cost him so dearly in March. It is a lesson, it seems, that Manny Pacquiao has learned well if perhaps a bit late.

"This time my training is focused 100 per cent,'' Pacquiao said from Los Angeles. "No distractions. no worries. I am focused only on Sept. 10. Last time I had a lot of problems. I couldn't concentrate.''

Last time, it seems, Pacquiao had so many problems outside the ring he forgot his biggest worry was Morales, who many consider the best super featherweight in the world despite the fact Marco Antonio Barrera would loudly dispute that.

Such mental slippage might seem odd considering Morales' reputation and proficiency but such were the promotional, managerial and, most of all, financial problems Pacquiao was coping with then that by the time he got to Morales all he wanted to do was punch his head off his shoulders, making him pay for the sins of people he had trusted with his future.

In a sense that has always been Pacquiao's approach for he is an action fighter of the highest order but in retrospect he knows his wavering mind conspired against him, leaving him unable to adjust as the fight wore on. Roach recognizes that but he also recognizes that he must work within his fighter's nature. He has a puncher in the Wild Card Gym and he will have the same on Fight Night at the Staples Center and so he adjusts his teaching methods and his fistic curriculum to his student's abilities and inclinations.

"Manny's nature is to be aggressive,'' Roach conceded. "He's a puncher. You can't take that away. But Manny's a much better fighter than he showed that night against Morales. Maybe I didn't do my job correctly (then) but with the bad people out of the way it makes a big, big difference.

"Manny showed a lot of guts in that fight but he stood right in front of the guy with not much head movement. He knows better than that.''

What he also knows, and what Roach is reinforcing in case he forgot, is that he has to use his jab more instead of concentrating solely on his powerful left hand. Against Morales he was beaten back and held at bay all night by the jab yet Roach believes his fighter has the superior one when he throws it. And so, in silence, Pacquiao throws it day after day with only Freddie Roach to please.

Throws the right jab and barrages to the body. No need for the pupil to please anyone but the teacher now because the classroom is empty. No one there but Roach and the memory of Erik Morales.

"We're not going to stumble and take Velasquez lightly,'' Roach said with assurance. "Believe me. Many could make 126 easily but he wants to fight Morales so that's why we're still at 130. That fight is the kind that can take something out of you. I think having this fight before a rematch is important. But if we don't win this fight there is no rematch. Manny understands that.''

No one has to tell Manny Pacquiao that, which is a good thing, because no one's around these days to do it. Which is the way Freddie Roach likes it.


----------



## goandykid (Sep 10, 2005)

When's the Jones v Toney fight?   And is Mayweather even scheduled for another fight w/in the next few months?


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> When's the Jones v Toney fight?   And is Mayweather even scheduled for another fight w/in the next few months?


Jones is fighting Tarver. Mayweather just fought Gati


----------



## goandykid (Sep 10, 2005)

The gatti fight was over 2 months ago, my b on the tarver fight.


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> When's the Jones v Toney fight?   And is Mayweather even scheduled for another fight w/in the next few months?


 
Antonio Tarver 
23-3, 18 KOs

VS.

Roy Jones Jr. 3
49-3, 38 KOs  12-Rd. Light Heavyweight  



October 1, 2005
9:00 PM ET/6:00 PM PT St. Pete Times Forum
Tampa, FL


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> The gatti fight was over 2 months ago, my b on the tarver fight.


They fought 6-25-2005
about 6 weeks ago

Mayweather has no scheduled fight right now.


----------



## goandykid (Sep 10, 2005)

get technical y dont u


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> get technical y dont u


most of the top fighters only fight every 4-6 months....so about 2 to 3 times a year......


----------



## P-funk (Sep 10, 2005)

I learned some boxing history today:



Snapple Fact #150- The first sport to be filmed was boxing in 1894.


----------



## goandykid (Sep 10, 2005)

I jsut saw a rerun of that 7 foot fighter win. He's like Yao Ming. Tall and crappy.


----------



## goandykid (Sep 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I learned some boxing history today:
> 
> 
> 
> Snapple Fact #150- The first sport to be filmed was boxing in 1894.





I love snapple facts.


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I learned some boxing history today:
> 
> 
> 
> Snapple Fact #150- The first sport to be filmed was boxing in 1894.


Snapple has been proven to shrink your penis and to inhibit skeletal hypertrophy.


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> I jsut saw a rerun of that 7 foot fighter win. He's like Yao Ming. Tall and crappy.


*Nikolay Valuev* 
Sex  Male 
Nationality  Russian 
Alias  Beast From The East 
Global ID  RU-00-019904 
Hometown  St. Petersburg, Russia 
Birthplace  St. Petersburg, Russia 
Rated at  Heavyweight 
World Rank  23 / 1041 
Date of Birth  1973-08-21 
Age  32 
Stance  Orthodox 
Height  7' 0 
Trainer  Manuel Gabrielian 
Manager  Wilfried Sauerland 
  W 41 (31 ko's)  |  L 0  |  D 0  |  Total 42   
*Far from crappy*


----------



## P-funk (Sep 10, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Snapple has been proven to shrink your penis and to inhibit skeletal hypertrophy.




this explains a lot.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 10, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *Nikolay Valuev*
> Sex  Male
> Nationality  Russian
> Alias  Beast From The East
> ...




7ft tall!!  Jesus!  What is his body weight?


----------



## goandykid (Sep 10, 2005)

I don't think my guy was russian 0.0 He was black, braided head, might have been an amatuer fight. It was on comcast sportsnet.


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 7ft tall!!  Jesus!  What is his body weight?


Last fight he was 333


----------



## P-funk (Sep 10, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Last fight he was 333




Damn!  At 7', 333, he must have a hell of a reach.  I bet he packs a mean punch.


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2005)




----------



## P-funk (Sep 10, 2005)

LMAO....that looks ridiculous!  He looks like a giant next to that other dude.  How the fuck can that guy get inside on a person this tall?


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2005)

*Manny Pacquiao* KO's Velazquez In 6th 
Round!
10.09.05 - Jeff Bastasini: A dominant Manny Pacquiao (40-3-2, 31 KOs) had it easy defeating an overmatched Hector Velazquez (42-11-2, 16 KOs), in a sixth round TKO. Velazquez offered very little resistance to Pacquiao, who simply walked right in on Velazquez, and landing every punch he threw. The end was never in doubt from the opening rounds, as Velazquez didn't have the firepower to keep Pacquiao off him, as Erik Morales had done in their bout in March 2005. The fight was stopped at the 2:59 mark of the sixth round, with Pacquiao landing a devastating flurry that had Velazquez virtually defenseless and out on his feet.  l 23 comments


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Jones is fighting Tarver








Tarver *STILL!* has some big ass lips.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 11, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> LMAO....that looks ridiculous! He looks like a giant next to that other dude. How the fuck can that guy get inside on a person this tall?


I doubt he is very quick on his feet...
(Although I have not seen him move)

The Old Tyson... head slipping inside fighter, would be a good match


----------



## topolo (Sep 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Tarver *STILL!* has some big ass lips.



would you bang him?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 11, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> would you bang him?


SURE!...

With the bumper of my truck as he's crossing the street -


----------



## GFR (Sep 12, 2005)

*Locche * Passes Away

08.09.05 - By Amato: It is with great sadness to report that* former world junior welterweight champion Nicolino Locche of Argentina has passed on. He was 66 * years old. Reports from his homeland say that heart failure was the cause of death. Loche was a defensive genius who won the crown from Paul Fuji.. 

Locche had several successful defenses including one over the legendary Antonio Cervantes. He eventually lost the title to Alfonso "Peppermint" Frazier of Panama. Cervantes would defeat Frazier for the title and in a rematch, Locche would fail in an attempt to regain his crown from Cervantes.

Locche fought from 1958 to 1976. He ended his career with an impressive 117-4-14 record. He was inducted into the International Boxing Hall Of Fame in 2003.

Rest in peace...


----------



## GFR (Sep 12, 2005)

Q & A With Antonio Tarver: I'm Gonna Close The Book On This Guy!

12.09.05 - By Scoop Malinowski - boxinginsider.com - Antonio Tarver solidified his status as an all-time legend of the ring with that unforgettable one-punch destruction of Roy Jones Jr. on May 14, 2004 in Las Vegas. Yes, sometimes just one night of genius does make a great fighter. Now Tarver, 36, will have to do it again. Roy Jones hungers for redemption. Roy Jones believes he can solve the mystery of The Magic Man. Roy Jones is willing to lay it all on the line one more time - at the risk of getting himself knocked into dreamland for all the world to see again. The always eloquent IBO Light Heavyweight champion spoke recently about this upcoming Superfight trilogy with Roy Jones which will take place in Tampa, FL on October 1 on HBO pay-per-view: 

Are you a little surprised that Roy Jones is taking this fight? Almost everyone in boxing was surprised he did, they think he could possibly get seriously hurt. 

Antonio Tarver: "Surprised? I think they should commend the guy. I mean, in his career, you look back, you say that he never stepped up to the plate, he's always avoided his toughest challengers.. That's what the word was on Michalczewski, he didn't give James Toney or Bernard Hopkins a rematch. So we need to take our hats off to Roy Jones Jr. He don't want to come back and pad his record. He don't want to steal from the fans. He wants to come back and really have that opportunity to capture that moment. So that he can always be revered as one of the best that ever did it. And the only way that he can do that is through Antonio Tarver. This gives him vindication, this gives him redemption. And I'm the only man that can give that to him. So why not take this fight? 

Is there any way he can beat you? He must be confident about something to take this fight, are you a little concerned that maybe he knows something? 

Antonio Tarver: "I'm not...you know what? I'm not gonna say that the guy can't win. I mean, I don't know what he's doing in preparation. But I will make sure that I do everything in my power to make sure that victory escapes him. So that's my responsibility in this fight. I didn't come this far right now to take a back step. So that's my motivation and my determination. I'm gonna close the book on this guy. So get your tickets early because this will be your last RJ sighting and I'm determined to get rid of the guy once and for all." 

When did you realize you were going to knockout Roy Jones in the last fight? 

Antonio Tarver: "I had to train hard, man, because I didn't want the politics to interfere with an injust decision. When you go to the scorecards, it's the possibility there that you can get jerked. So that's why I was so determined to stop the guy. And I knew I would have to lay my butt on the line to take the risk and it was a gamble. And it paid off." 

Do you think you broke him down psychologically and then it just took the one punch to do it physically? 

Antonio Tarver: "I don't know where his psyche is but if I had a guy beating down on my door like that, a thorn in my ass for so long and then the way things turned out, I think that you could say I broke his psyche, yes. Because I never looked at him as the great Roy Jones Jr., the immortal champion, the guy that was unbeatable, unstoppable. I never looked at him like that. I always looked at him outta my eyes. And when I looked at him I saw him as a regular person. Just a man. And that's why I was able to go in there and have the confidence - and to know if I got the opportunity - I would be revered as the best fight he's ever faced. He was coming off of winning the heavyweight championship of the world when he faced Antonio Tarver. So I know, excuses aside, he hadn't faced a real fighter until he faced me." 

Do you think your confidence heading into both fights spooked him a little bit, didn't it? 

Antonio Tarver: "I don't know about that. But like I said, I always felt in my hear that I was a great fighter. And it just took the world a long time to recognize that. But when you go back and look at my amateur caeer - how can you not know? That's what's so confusing to me. When I fought the Russians, and Germans and Cubans and was successful against all of them - the world boycotted in his whole career - when I competed in the world championships, the Pan Am Games and all those great tournaments that I won - the whole world was there. And I beat the best. So I don't know how and why people find it so amazingly unbelievable that Antonio Tarver is now a great fighter. I've always been a great fighter. My amateur record proves it." 

How has your life changed since the KO and the now world famous, What excuses are you gonna use tonight Roy? quote? You out-Ali'd Ali with that one. 

Antonio Tarver: "It changed my life. Because, you know, that's why God is so powerful. He lives. I couldn't have wrote that script. That was bigger than mankind [smiles]. When things happen like that, you know that God is involved. I'm jus thankful He allowed me the courage to really feel in my heart and to really believe in what I said. And then to go out there and knock this guy out two rounds later, oh my God, and I told the world at the Ruiz press conference, I told the world, I want your legacy to be intact when I knock you out. When am I gonna get my shot at history Roy? You have to really go back and recognize the power, the power of the mind, and a vision. I had that vision. And I never let it go. I didn't care what the politics said, what the sportswriters wrote, I never lost my vision and that's why I went in there and did my thing." 

What is the greatest moment of your career? 

Antonio Tarver: "Beyond a shadow of a doubt, Do you have any excuses tonight Roy Jones? And seven punches later - seven is the number of completion - seven punches later is Roy Jones no more. So you have to look back, it's a powerful, powerful statement. I told Roy Jones when he was the heavyweight champion, You're not even the best fighter in Florida. And I got to prove it. So it's a spiritual thing when you think about it, man. And I'm just so thankful. Going through the transition from amateur to the pros - they can't deny me no more. I refuse to be denied. And I told the world that it will recognize, before it's all over, they will recognize. And now they do." 

Are you expecting this to be a very challenging fight on October 1? 

Antonio Tarver: "It's going to be a challenge. I will be the best Antonio Tarver ever. You're gonna see the speed, you're gonna see the determination, you're gonna see the power. I have to. Because if this fight goes the distance, you never know. I gotta be at my best. I'm gonna train hard. I'm gonna take this fight as if I'm coming to fight the best Roy Jones ever. Because this is what it means. It means everything. He will only be judged by October 1st." 

Closing comments: As you can see Tarver has a tremendously articulate gift of gab. He is not only a great champion but a remarkably adept ambassador and representative for what is good about the sport. At the initial New York press conference to announce the fight at Copacabana last month, you could see the HBO executives listening intently and admiringly as Tarver spoke. As if maybe, just maybe they were wondering or considering, Hey, maybe Antonio Tarver would make a splended HBO color commentator someday. 

When it became apparent Roy Jones would fail to show up to the press conference, HBO President of Sports Ross Greenburg, seemed more than a little peeved when he stepped to the podium and said, "I'd like to credit Antonio Tarver for being the class champion that he is. And I'd like to admonish Roy Jones for not being here. I hope he'll get his little rear-end through the ropes in Tampa on the night of the fight." 

Are the HBO decision-makers tiring of the primadonna ways of the former pound-for-pound king? And are they in appreciation of the wonderfully polite and endearing qualities of the always affable Antonio Tarver? We shall see.


----------



## GFR (Sep 12, 2005)

Erik and Oscar, a tale of fading champions

11.09.05 - By Andy Meacock: *Erik Morales * shockingly lost a 12 round points decision to Zahir Raheem in Los Angeles on Saturday night. This fight was the joint main event of a double bill that featured Manny Pacquiao and Hector Valazquez on the undercard. This was intended to be a promotional selling tool for the eagerly awaited Morales/Pacquaio rematch intended for early next year. Raheem had different ideas. The heavy underdog out-boxed Morales for much of the fight and despite a late rally from Morales, which included a couple of questionable knock downs not given, it was all too late. 

So why did it all go wrong for the great from Tijuana, Mexico?

Well first of all we have to give Raheem his due, nobody gave him a chance against Morales and he proved them wrong. Raheem???s stock has risen dramatically due to this unexpected win and at least for now, he is something of a player in the lightweight division..

People will also look at the loss as a case of styles making fights. Whilst Morales can box efficiently, he???s known as a proud man who enjoys fighting in wars. When preparing for Morales, Raheem must have been aware of the aggressive tendencies Morales has in the ring and set his strategy accordingly. 

So was it a case of styles? 

It???s possible but I really don???t think so. The fact is Morales looked very slow in the ring against Raheem, you have to think that a Morales who was firing on all cylinders would have got the job done. 

So the question we ask is, why was Morales so slow and lethargic?
The one thing that many people love Morales for is that his fights are rarely boring. He???s an entertaining fighter, there???s no denying it. His battles with Marco Antonio Barrera and Pacquaio tell us that. The problem with having wars is that it takes its toll on the body in the long term. This fact is obvious but often overlooked. 

Morales has had fifty one fights. His last five fights have all gone the full twelve rounds and have all been fairly close and he???s looked slower. He???s lost two of those last five fights. So without wishing to jump on the ???fathertime??? bandwagon, I feel that Morales recent struggles (Pacquaio fight aside) are down to long term fatigue.

Top calibre boxers are first and foremost athletes but they are also human. Everyone has limits as to how far they can go and how long they can stay at their peak but then they begin to decline. After peaking, the muscles start to tire, reactions get slower and so on. Erik Morales is probably as game and determined fighter that there is in boxing but the fact remains that whilst Morales??? will is strong and his body is jaded. 

You can compare this analogy to any great champion in any sport. 

I know this is a strange cross-over to make but look at tennis for an example. A few years ago you had Pete Sampras destroying all that came before him. He was very accomplished and had great success but he eventually began to fade and lost his way. It???s sad seeing any great champion in any sport decline and sadly that???s what I see happening to Erik Morales.

The title of my article is, ???Erik and Oscar, a tale of fading champions???. The Oscar I refer to is none other than Oscar de la Hoya. When I was thinking about Morales loss, I saw many parallels with Oscar. Both men have been at the top for a long time, both men are multiple champions at various different weights and both men are destined for the hall of fame once their careers finally come to a close.

Sadly, there are some negative comparisons to be made between these two greats.

They have been in there with the best and have the physical scars to prove it. Morales has fought great fighters like Junior Jones, Wayne McCullough, Marco Antonio Barrera, Jesus Chavez and Manny Pacquaio. Oscar???s list of opponents is equally as impressive, names like Julio Cesar Chavez, Pernell Whitaker, Ike Quartey, Felix Trinidad, Shane Mosley and Bernard Hopkins. I could have named more great previous opponents for both men.

The point is that you can???t continually fight guys of that calibre without experiencing long term fatigue, it???s a sad inevitability. It also has to be stated that another significant factor in the demise of these two men is moving up in weight. Whilst it???s admirable to want to challenge bigger fighters in higher weight classes, it???s also draining on the body and especially in de la Hoya???s case; it can have a negative effect of stamina and conditioning.

As for the future of these two men. Morales will go ahead with his rematch with Manny Pacquaio early next year. I???m having problems deciding who I think will win this one. On the basis of last nights performance I???d have to pick Pacquaio, maybe even by knockout but then if there???s one thing that sums up Morales, it???s that he???s determined and very proud. He???ll come out like a wounded lion against Pacquaio but whether that will be enough against the quicker opponent is to be seen.

Oscar de la Hoya worries me even more than Morales as at least Morales still seems have the fire in him and attitude. It seems to me like Oscar is already proud and at peace with his accomplishments. Lack of desire and motivation is a fighters worst enemy and sadly that what I think of modern day Oscar de la Hoya. It???s widely reported that Oscar will be back in May 2006, possibly against Fernando Vargas. 

I just want to state that this article wasn???t written to ridicule, criticise or sound hateful towards either man. The truth is that I???m a huge fan of both and whilst I think their better days are behind them, I still hope and wish they do well...

If you agree or disagree with this piece or simply have an opinion on these two fighters then please leave it in the comments section below.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 12, 2005)

"that's why God is so powerful. He lives. I couldn't have wrote that script. That was bigger than mankind [smiles]. When things happen like that, you know that God is involved. I'm jus thankful He allowed me the courage to really feel in my heart and to really believe in what I said"


----------



## GFR (Sep 12, 2005)

God is love
Love is blind
Ray Charles is blind
.....................fill in   the blank


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 12, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> God is love
> Love is blind
> Ray Charles is blind
> .....................fill in the blank


Ray Charles is GOD!?!? -


----------



## GFR (Sep 12, 2005)

Gary Shaw Blasts Warren/Calzaghe

WAYNE, NJ (September 12, 2005) -- Professor Moriarty? Colonel Mustard? Who dunnit?! Who killed the biggest super middleweight title fight in 11 years -- Jeff Lacy vs. Joe Calzaghe? "It sure as hell was not the butler," said promoter Gary Shaw. "SHOWTIME had November 5 reserved. Jeff was ready to fight in Cardiff, London, or any other homecourt venue Team Calzaghe desired. Calzaghe's promoter, Frank Warren (aka "Less Than" Frank Warren) has been sitting on the contract I sent him for nearly three weeks.. I should have known he did not want Calzaghe to fight Jeff. Having Calzaghe take a meaningless fight against a meaningless opponent. Evans Ashira was the WBO's No. 9-rated MIDDLEWEIGHT contender in its July 2005 ratings! Warren didn't want rounds for Calzaghe, he wanted an escape hatch from fighting Jeff!

"Jeff satisfied his mandatory against top-rated contender Robin Reid in August so he wouldn't be stripped and the fight would be a true world title unification fight," continued Shaw. "Reid was no warm-up fight."

The (Frank) Warren Commission found further evidence that proceeding with the Calzaghe-Ashira fight was folly as stated in Calzaghe's August interview with the BBC following Lacy's victory over Reid. 

"Lots of things can also happen between now and then, not least among them injuries." he said. "I have had problems with my hand and back on and off over the years, which is hardly surprising when you have been fighting since the age of nine like I have."

Calzaghe continued: "He [Lacy] wants it and I want it and the prospect really excites me, but I haven't even talked money yet so nothing is cut and dried." http://www.secondsout.com/UK/news.cfm?ccs=228&cs=17136&highlight=Joe Calzaghe

EXHIBIT A: If you have injuries, why take a warm-up fight and risk blowing the biggest fight of your career?

EXHIBIT B: Did Calzaghe proceed with the Ashira fight because he did not have his deal in place for the Lacy fight with his promoter?

"Jeff will defend his titles November 5 and Showtime will televise it," said Shaw. "Jeff is not only the most active world champion in boxing, he is the shining light of the 12stone division. Jeff has successfully answered every challenge in his professional career, but when it came time for Calzaghe to face Jeff, his team threw in the towel."

*Calzaghe the king of the bums....what a loser*


----------



## GFR (Sep 12, 2005)

An Open Letter To Calzaghe & Boxing Fans

12.09.05 - By Evans Ashira: I want to use this opportunity to thank my promoter, Don King and all the boxing fans who came out for my fight with WBO Super Middleweight Champion Joe Calzaghe in Wales. I made it back home safely. I think the fans got their worth of their money but I want you all to know that what I read in the media about Calzaghe hurting his hand is not true. He's trying to make excuses, so I want the public to know the truth.. 

I want you all to go back to that fight tape, watch it and be the judge. Who was really hurt? I was, I injured my right shoulder in the fourth round when I tried to hit him with an uppercut but I ended up hitting his elbow so I pulled my right shoulder. I fought with one hand, my left, throughout the rest of the fight.

Now, Joe Calzaghe and his people are claiming he hurt his hands, that's BS. I don't think so, this maybe is a way to avoid Jeff Lacy. If he thinks he beat me with one hand, lets do it again. This time somebody will get knocked out. Calzaghe never hurt me once in the fight, I was just moving fine but I couldn't use my right and he's a southpaw. He was disappointed by his performance, he told the world he would knock me out but he was hitting me behind my head and just trying to survive. I was the one fighting with one hand go check out the tape, I did my best with one hand and I'll be back soon. Thank you all for your support!

"The African Warrior" Evans Ashira Oure 

Former IBF Intercontinental Middleweight champion


----------



## GFR (Sep 22, 2005)

The Klitschko-Peter Press Conference

21.09.05 - By Scoop Malinowski / Boxinginsider.com: Round one began yesterday between Wladimir Klitschko and Samuel Peter of this Saturday's fascinating high-stakes heavyweight world title Elimination bout. To the uneducated eye, both appeared very relaxed and very confident. And of course both said all the right things.

However there were some highly respected veteran boxing observers in attendance, who are experienced enough to see through the carefully constructed postures and facades of the top fighters in these situations. Klitschko arrived to the press conference at Planet Hollywood in midtown Manhattan exactly on time. He looked comfortable and relaxed, wearing a red sweatsuit. He looked very good and in excellent physical condition.

LeRoy Neiman, the artist, who has closely followed the sport since the 1940's liked what he saw in the Ukrainian. "He's not about to lose," opined the artist who has never been particularly impressed by Klitschko in the past. "He's got the look of a man who's not considering losing in any way. It's more than confident. It's not temporary confident, it's something that he lives with all the time. He's got great social conscious. He's very socially prepared, confident socially. When he gets in there, look at him, he looks more like a fighter every day."

When I suggested that perhaps Klitschko has already made the decision in his own mind - to win this fight no matter what, Neiman agreed. "He decided. He's decided the fight."

Former top ten heavyweight Renaldo Snipes, whose powerful right hand had Larry Holmes in dire straits in their 1981 world title fight in Pittsburgh, by contrast, detected a little bit of tension in Klitschko. "From what I've seen, he's a little nervous now. He's a little bit too nervous for this particular fight. He's already been to the parade before. The moment of truth is coming out. The true nerves and jitters are coming out. I gotta see the other guy when he walks in."

At that point in the press conference, Peter had still not arrived and so Team Klitschko's Bernd Bonte decided they weren't going to wait and proceeded to start speaking at the podium. Of course, all hell nearly broke loose as co-promoter Dino Duva did not approve of this power play. But Bonte would not be denied and Klitschko made his statement and then began to do one-on-ones. They would not wait.

It was a stunning turn of events. These things happen sometimes at press conferences. It's part of the mental warfare. I'm the one in charge, you will wait for me. No I'm the boss, I don't wait for nobody. I recall Lennox Lewis at the Rahman rematch press conference - Lewis made his statement on the podium, then quickly departed, without even bothering to listen to Rahman. New champ Rahman and the rest of us were all left in the dust. But the subliminal message was clear. Lennox was the boss, and he certainly was not going to sit around and wait and listen, like a subordinate, to a man he perceived as just a lucky, one hit wonder.

Klitschko was almost done speaking with the media when Peter finally arrived about 40 minutes late. He looked stoic and serious but not exactly eager to be there. Peter, dressed in a native Nigerian robe type outfit, slowly walked through the crowd and up to the makeshift stage. He walked by Klitschko who extended his hand to shake. Peter politely shook the hand. Shortly thereafter, the two posed for photographers and then locked in on the staredown. They look into each other's eyes. These moments are always riveting. Klitschko had about four inches on Peter. Klitschko looked very confident with that European reservedness - but also there was a slight hint of wicked disdain in his demeanor. As if he could not wait to explode his steel hammers onto Peter, as if he was absolutely ready and eager to regain his stature in the boxing world. Peter looked confident also. He appeared tense and intense, sporting a very impressive scowl. But there was something about the two standing there together that suggested to me that Klitschko was the predator, the hunter in this fight. I can't quite put a finger on it, but Peter almost seems to be beginning to realize what he is up against. That he will be the prey to the more experienced and physically superior warrior.

They stared into each other's eyes for about 30 seconds with the room in near silence, except for the sounds of the cameras and a few random hecklers and cheerleaders. Peter looked away first, and looked around to all the photographers. As did Klitschko. But then Klitschko wanted to look at or study his adversary some more. Peter sensed this and reconnected the eye contact. It was at that point that Klitschko quietly said something to Peter, straight to his face. Peter did not respond. It was unclear if he ignored the words of Klitschko, or that he was maybe too frozen or surprised to say anything.

(Later on I asked Peter what Klitschko had said to him during the staredown, Peter recounted, "We were waiting for you." Then Peter added, "That's right.")

Shortly after that, Klitschko left the press conference with his team. And Peter was left behind. Peter spoke with the media and almost appeared more comfortable with Klitschko out of the room. Peter revealed he hadn't studied Klitschko on video and that "I know he's going to be knocked out on Saturday night."

Peter's trainer Pops Anderson said, "Samuel is very focused. Styles makes fights and (Klitschko's) style is perfect for Samuel...You haven't seen Samuel do everything he can do. He'll take it right to him."

Ibn Cason, also a member of Team Peter denied that his man is just a one-dimensional knockout machine with mediocre technical savvy, "If someone out there makes Samuel do something else (other than early KO wins), you will see a different Samuel Peter. Im telling you the man is a complete fighter...I say it goes two. But if it goes more than four, you're gonna see a complete Samuel Peter. A complete boxer. Samuel Peter is a complete boxer. You will hail him as the truth - as the up and coming heir apparent to the heavyweight division. I guarantee you. IF it goes more than four. But it's not gonna go more than two."

I asked Neiman for his comments on seeing Peter live and in person for the first time. "He has a Joe Frazier quality. He seems a little bit like Joe Frazier. But he looks a little bit overwhelmed by the, he's catering to the scene a little bit. Not so good. He's very comfortable, he's very confident, he's very tough. But you can't...when you go against a guy who's clever, I mean a guy that's got some moves, it's a different thing. It's not a matter of him getting hit. It's a matter of how many punches he misses to get the good one in. And what the other guy's gonna be doing in the meantime...He may be a little too short. Klitschko may be a little too sophisticated for him."

I just had to get Renaldo Snipes final comments on what he saw in Peter's behavior. Snipes would know, he was one of the best heavyweights in the world for a decade, who fought many of the best in his time. I asked Mr. Snipes if Peter seemed a little tense? "Yeah, yeah. Quiet, quiet storm. I think his inside is eating him up. I saw it. I'm back with Klitschko. At first I thought Klitschko was, I could tell he was jittery and stuff. But then Peter is more afraid than he is."

When asked if he was reasonably certain of those observations, Snipes replied, "Well, it's one thing...this can lie to you. Your mouth can lie to you. I saw Klitschko's body language, he was a little jittery. You're coming down to the true nerves. Everything is coming down right now. So this guy here (Peter), to show up so calm and all that kind of stuff, he's trying to hide something. He's trying to hide his heart."

Final comments: I believe there is a chance this fight could resemble Trindad Mayorga. It seems to me Team Peter is too overconfident about knocking out Klitschko, as El Matador was with Tito. It seems they are not fully aware of what they're up against - a hungry and still confident man who is absolutely committed to redeeming his previous failures. It's almost as if they are banking on Klitschko to fall at the first sign of trouble. I sense they are underestimating Klitschko who is back on track now. After defeating Williamson and Castillo and frightening Chris Byrd away from multi-million dollar jackpots to much safer but much smaller six figure paydays, Klitschko is eagerly ready for action.

I believe Wladimir Klitschko is ready to prove to the world what Byrd, Don King, the IBF, DaVarryl Williamson and a few others already know. Samuel Peter is going to be a hard man to conquer though. That's part of why this battle is so intriguing.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 22, 2005)

Monkey begins some fundamentals this week,
to get warmed up for the Pre-Vegas cut -


----------



## GFR (Sep 24, 2005)

A Question of Courage

23.09.05 - By Jim Amato: If a fighter did not have heart and courage he would never step into a ring. The boxer's mind is a fragile item. Case in point, Roberto Duran. He was and still is my favorite boxer. Therefore you can understand how I felt when he uttered the now infamous "No Mas"! My God, not Roberto. Not Duran. He later came back. He did not quit against Benitez or Hagler. He took his whoopin' like a man against Hearns. No excuses. He sucked it up and came back to upset Iran Barkley. Duran was later battered from pillar to post by William Joppy in 1998. He could have quit but he didn't. Finally a compassionate referee intervened and stopped the fight in the 3rd round.

Another fighter, Diego Corrales, could have gave up against Jose Luis Castillo but he didn't. Nevertheless, he fought through the pain and ended up winning. What I am trying to say here is that courage is already woven into the fabric of every fighter. At times, though, the mind out rules the spirit. Sometimes for the best, sometimes not. One more example...Buster Douglas was considered a "dog" after he gave up against talented Tony Tucker. Yet this is the same Douglas who got up off the
canvas and whipped the "baddest man on the planet," Mike Tyson, who was in his prime at the time of the fight. Yet in his next fight, the "dog" was to have returned when he was humiliated by Evander Holyfield. Go figure !!!

Did Leavander Johnson have too much courage for his own good? Probably, and now his family and friends live with the horror of his passing. Still, we all admire his tenacity and his will to overcome all obstacles. His courage...


----------



## GFR (Sep 24, 2005)

Team Klitschko Looking for Excuses (Again)? Demand fight gloves be weighed

23.09.05 - In what New Jersey State Athletic Commissioner Larry Hazzard described as a "new level of dumb," in boxing, Team Wladimir Klitschko demanded that the boxing gloves to be used tomorrow night, when the former WBO champion faces Samuel Peter at Boardwalk Hall in Atlantic City, be weighed to ensure they are the regulation 10 ounces.

According to Hazzard, he was contacted by Klitschko "boxing adviser" Shelly Finkel, public relations advisor Bernd Bonte and K-2 Promotions coordinator Burt Watson and told that Klitschko's camp would be bringing a small scale to today's unercard weigh-in (the main event weigh-in was held yesterday) to ensure there was nothing irregular about the weight of either fighter's gloves.an implication that enraged glove manufacturer Grant Elvis Phillips.

"If I said it didn't bother me, I'd be lying. This one here crosses the line with me. I take it personally. For someone to insinuate that we would favor someone is pretty offensive. It shows zero confidence on the part of Klitschko's people. I only had one other experience like this when Roy Jones fought John Ruiz. Roy had custom brown gloves and John Ruiz had black. (Ruiz manager) Stony (Stone) started a whole thing about the gloves and got punched in his face for it. Unfortunately, the same thing didn't happen to Bernd Bonte tonight."

When informed of this highly irregular request, Peter manager Ivaylo Gotzev says he was mildly amused. "The problem is not the gloves," he explained. "What they should be worried about is what's in them: a left and a right hand from Samuel, and it's too late for them to stop that now." "Both camps agreed on the Grant gloves," added event promoter, Dino Duva. "They are sealed at the factory and were opened in front of them at the weigh-in.

After the weigh-in, the commission kept the gloves, so I haven't even seen them." This is not the first time Team Wladimir has suspected wrongdoing. After his last defeat (a TKO 5 to Lamon Brewster), the Ukrainian and his people leveled accusations of deliberate poisoning and overly vasolined legs to explain the loss.

"There is dumb sh** in boxing all the time," concluded an obviously annoyed Hazzard, "but this is definitely a first for me." Peter vs. Klitschko is presented by Duva Boxing, K-2 Promotions, and Top Rank; in association with Caesars Atlantic City and will be televised live on HBO's Boxing After Dark.


----------



## GFR (Sep 24, 2005)

*Leavander Johnson Dies From Injuries*

22.09.05 - By Jeff Bastasini: Former IBF lightweight champion Leavander Johnson (34-5-2, 26 KO's) died earlier today at the University Medical Center, 5 days after suffering a ferocious beating in a lightweight title fight with Jesus Chavez. Immediately after the fight, it was reported that Johnson complained of headaches in the dressing room. He was then put into a medically induced coma, following brain surgery to relieve pressure from a subdural hematoma on his brain.. Johnson was pounded relentlessly by Chavez (42-3), in a one-sided fight that was never close after the first two rounds. Finally, after 10 rounds of one-sided action, where Johnson's head was snapped back again and again by the force of Chavez's powerful punches, the fight was stopped at the beginning of the 11th round, when the referee stepped in an called a halt to the bout. In the final punch totals, Johnson was hit 409 times by Chavez.


----------



## GFR (Sep 24, 2005)

*Explosive boxing action this weekend: Peter-Klitschko ,Cotto-Torres*

22.09.05 - By Shon Macklin: Saturday, September 24th, at 10 pm E.T. on HBO. Boxing fans can look forward to some of the best fistic action Seen in some time now; witnessing highly competitive, hard-hitting action. Miguel Cotto will face off against Ricardo Torres, and Wladimir Klitschko will square off against Samuel Peter at the Boardwalk Hall in Atlantic City, New Jersey..

The heavy- hitting Miguel Cotto, 24-0 (20 ko???s) is going in against a big puncher himself, One, Ricardo Torres 28-0 (26 ko???s) It???s easy to conceive that the sparks will fly when these two get in the ring. Expect a lot of punches thrown and even more punches landing. Both fighters have knockout power, and will probably look to finish things as soon as possible; as neither fighter often, if ever leaves it to be decided by the scorecards.

And when it seems like you???re clearly in for a treat this weekend, you???ll be witness To another intense fight where neither fighter will want to waiver. Wladimir Klitschko 44-3(40 ko???s) and Samuel Peter, 24-0 (21 ko???s) will do battle in the main event of the evening.

Again, we have two fighters squaring ???off against each other, both of them possessing considerable amounts of punching power.

Klitschko will want to prove his career as a fighter, is not over. Once considered the air to the heavyweight crown, now is reluctantly mentioned when discussing who can step up and acquire championship status. Wladimir Klitschko will be looking to win this one in excellent fashion.

Peter wants to prove he is more than a heavyweight prospect, and is ready to take his career to the next level. Peter will want to test Klitschko early in the fight, and look to box and set up his power; if he does not find a knockout opportunity, in the early rounds. But no matter how this fight turns out, it is sure to be a scorcher.

HBO is putting on quite a show for boxing fans ??? And I wouldn???t miss this one for the world.


----------



## GFR (Sep 24, 2005)

*Outside the Ring: Boxing???s Highs and Lows*

22.09.05 - By Craig Parrish: Boxing has always had the reputation of golden opportunities. It is a sport that gives chances of dazzling success to Men who otherwise may have had very limited options. We have seen time and time again how these fighters achieve the greatest of all prizes in sports, a world Championship belt. Fame and fortune inevitably follow. Then, there comes a choice. Now that you???ve reached the top of the heap, what do you do with the rest of your life? How do you deal with the pressures of sustaining success, and also trying to give something back? Are you a role model? What are your responsibilities? What is next? These must be tough decisions to have thrust on a person who has spent their entire life focused on fighting.

Some Boxers have responded with incredible achievements outside the ring, which has added an extra luster to the sport, an air of respectability that goes beyond what they can do with their fists.

Others, unable to respond to the pressures of fame and success have fallen farther than one can imagine. I have collected a list of individuals that give examples of both categories. I have narrowed the list to Fighters who have been prevalent during my lifetime, and I???m sure there are many, many other examples that I am unaware of.

*The Highs:*

1.) *Muhammad Ali:* Ali transcended boxing. He became a political figure involved in Civil Rights, freedom of religion, freedom of speech. He ignited controversy wherever he went, as well as united people with his mesmerizing personality. His fights became world events, with people clamoring to see ???The Greatest???. While he had his flaws, Ali demonstrated his convictions by standing up for what he believed again and again, even going to jail for it. Although he stayed in the game far too long, he remains today one of the most popular figures in sports in the world. Ali took the success he gained in the ring and used that clout as a force for change. He is ???The Greatest??? in many respects, not just for
being the brilliant fighter he once was.

*2.) George Foreman: While Big George has not had the kind of social impact Ali has, he has shown the world what a person can do if he believes. It has been an amazing transformation that George has gone through since the early days, when he was the most feared fighter in the world. After his initial fall from grace, Foreman pulled himself out of a spiraling depression to become a Minister, a successful businessman, and oh yes, the oldest Heavyweight Champion of the World when he regained the title at age 45. If you look at the menacing young man who destroyed Joe Frazier and the joyous, charismatic personality of today, it is hard to believe that they are the same person. George has shown that, through faith, one can achieve greatness in more ways than one.*

3.) *Alex Ramos/Gerry Cooney:* I put Ramos and Cooney together because they both had a common goal: To help former fighters after they retire. Ramos started the Retired Boxers Foundation, and two years later he and Cooney started the FIST foundation, which helps boxers get jobs after they have retired. With no boxing union, these organizations are sorely needed, and Alex and Gerry should be applauded for their efforts.They truly exemplify ???giving something back."

4.) *Oscar De La Hoya:* ???The Golden Boy??? certainly has the Midas Touch. Oscar has parlayed his ring fame into Promoting, and his ???Golden Boy Promotions??? has been wildly successful. Ever the businessman, Oscar looks past rivalries, hiring former foe Bernard Hopkins to run the East Coast branch of his business. Whether he fights or not again remains to be seen, but Oscar has many other irons in the fire in the meantime. Oscar is also a grammy-nominated singer for his first album, the self-titled ???Oscar De La Hoya???. Oscar founded the Oscar De La Hoya Foundation in 1995 to provide athletic and educational opportunities to the children of East Los Angeles.

5.) *Sugar Ray Leonard:* Although ???The Contender??? might not have been everyone???s cup or tea, you have to admire Sugar Ray and Stallone for trying to help thrust boxing back into the mainstream by creating a primetime network show. The show has been picked up for a second season by ESPN, and hopefully it will draw more fans to the sport. He also has his own management company, started the Sugar Ray Leonard Youth Foundation, and is heavily involved with D.A.R.E. America, which are anti-drug and anti-violence organizations for young people.

*The Lows:*

1.) *Ike Ibeabuchi:* Although there are others that have probably committed even more heinous deeds, I rank Ibeabuchi # 1 because of the sheer waste of talent and potential. *This Fighter had the ability to rule the Heavyweight Division for years, but instead decided to commit rape on a stripper*. Currently in prison.

2.) *Paul Spadafora:* This is a classic case of alcoholism. Spadofora basically knew two things, how to fight and how to drink. ???The Pittsburgh Kid??? would go on tremendous benders between fights, *which culminated in shooting his pregnant girlfriend in the stomach because she accidentally flattened the tires on his SUV.
*
3.) *Clifford Etienne:* Some Fighters learn boxing in Prison and it saves their lives. Some fighters learn boxing in Prison, get out, are mildly successful, and then go back to prison. That???s where the ???Black Rhino??? currently is, after robbing a check cashing establishment and firing a shot at a Police Officer.

4.) *Tommy Morrison: *Apparently, Morrison has cleaned up his act, but what a fall from grace it was. After holding a Heavyweight Championship belt, *Morrison was diagnosed with HIV and banned from boxing. After that his life was a chaos of drugs, bigamy, and prison.*

5.) *Mike Tyson:* The worst part about Tyson???s antics, apart from the deeds themselves, was the coverage they got. Tyson continued to give the sport a black eye again and again, from his rape conviction to his road rage incidents to his bizarre statements and dirty fighting. Hopefully Mike has settled his Demons and will live a quiet life outside the ring. In his prime, one of the greats.


----------



## GFR (Sep 24, 2005)

*Wladimir Klitschko Prevails in One Heck of a fight!*

25.09.05 - By Izyaslav ???Slava??? Koza: Suffice it to say that both Klitschko and Peter earned their respect when they agreed to fight each other. Thankfully, the same respect can be paid to both men based on what happened tonight in Atlantic City. Both fighters did what they did best, and the clashing styles melded to create a masterpiece that would make even the best painters jealous.

Obviously, more praise should go to the winner of this fight, in Wladimir Klitschko because, if I were to travel back in time and explain to fans that he would win this fight ala coming back from three brutal (and they were) knockdowns, I would kill them from manic hysteria and laughter. Wladimir Klitschko has definitely redeemed himself, and that is really the bottom line based on the conditions and the result.

First of all, let me just say that Samuel Peter???s punches that did land behind the head, were what I can best describe as relatively legitimate, and here is why. In the actual sense, it is against the rules to punch your opponent in this manner. It is classic rabbit punching and a fighter would get called on it were it not for the circumstances taking place in the ring.

However, the problem was that Wladimir Klitschko was holding way too much. Honestly, I was not surprised by this, as if anybody who has read some of my thoughts before the fight knows, while I did not predict the winner, I firmly believed the clinch was Wladimir Klitschko???s key to coming out victorious in the fight. Samuel Peter could only win from in close, or land lightning from far, if Wlad did not keep his right up, ala what happened in the Peter vs. Williams fight. Obviously, Wladimir definitely protected himself from the lightning threat, and the clinch was his best chance on the inside.

Again the brutal truth is that it???s the essence of a style known as the "Jab and Grab," as performed by John Ruiz. The difference is Wladimir Klitschko actually has boxing skills, as opposed to just the Jab and Grab, which is Ruiz???s only real way to win a fight, in my opinion. However, just because Wladimir is a better technical fighter, that does not change the fact that the amount of clinching in this fight, in truth, was borderline illegal and grounds for point deductions, and possibly a disqualification (although I would lean against the DQ, as Wladimir was actually boxing in more instances than clinching).

This is the reason why I was not against Peter getting away with illegal rabbit punching. A lot of fans think that my personal beliefs are that a fighter can and should only win fairly, and that is not true at all. A fighter should win by any means necessary. Many believe I was against Ruiz???s ability to clinch in the Jones Jr. fight and thought I was laughing at Ruiz because Nady took that away. No, the reason I was laughing at Ruiz and still do is because he didn???t do all he could to win. If the Jab and Grab is his only way to win, then he should have gone out on his ???dirty boxing??? shield, rather then get out boxed and complain in the dressing room later on. The same goes for Trinidad vs. Vargas, and his low blow to save himself after the knockdown, and the same goes for Corrales vs. Castillo in their epic war. A fighter should always do whatever they can, illegal or no, to try and win, and that is what I saw from both these guys, and why referee intervention (from a referee who doesn???t like to do that anyway in Neuman) was not necessary, and part of the reason why this was such an exciting fight. Both guys did whatever they had to try and win and you can???t ask for more then that from either man.

Wladimir Klitschko paid the price fine enough, by not only getting knocked down twice by way of technically illegal blows, and losing points but almost losing the fight via TKO. Samuel Peter, as I suspected, had no way to nullify the clinch, as I honestly thought he was weak inside, and when he realized this, the illegal blows were his only answer to try and win the fight. Nobody can take away from him the fact that he tried to win this fight every second of every round. He was less technically skilled, but he wanted it just as much as Klitschko, yet if we nullify that desire for both men Wladimir???s technical ability is left to slide the scale in his favor.

With that said, let me throw in a few words about the trainers of both fighters. Both Steward and Anderson did an outstanding job, for the most part. Anderson, for his part, didn???t say anything wrong during the fight, but he didn???t really prepare his fighter to get on the inside better, in my opinion, or stalk and crouch low, and that was part of his glaring deficiency in the fight, at which point it was impossible to tell him how to improvise that stand up home run swing style. Steward, for his part, did all the right things in both the training camp and in the ???after knockdown??? coaching in which he kept calm, and didn???t tense his fighter with nervous energy more then he had to. Now, the only thing I disagree with Steward about is attempting to force Wlad to be more aggressive towards the latter part of the fight. It is, in my opinion, the biggest reason why Wlad got caught in trouble and found himself in the cleanest knockdown of the three Peter put on him. When he was telling Wladimir to drop the right after Peter misses I shook my head no and screamed in disgust because mixing it up, even if fundamentally technically sound, was exactly what Peter wanted. That is when Wlad is close and when Peter could land his best stuff. I don???t remember if that is exactly what happened but were they to follow the same pattern Lennox Lewis followed against David Tua, (who, although less hungry and prepared than Peter, was still as dangerous), Wladimir would win much more convincingly on the cards, and have less scary moments and instances where he gets beat. A wide points win is and will always be a better and more telling indicator of a great fighter, than a knockdown. Wladimir Klitschko does not have the chin to go after a big puncher like Peter in that manner. Other than that, Steward did a near flawless job and once again proved that he is easily a hall of fame trainer.

Still, let us not take anything away from the man of the night. Nobody can take away credit from Wladimir Klitschko, a man who rises up from two relatively illegal knockdowns and a third devastating one, and goes on to win. I won???t lie when I saw him go down the third time, I believed that the fight was over. I was screaming at the TV from my knees for him to get up, and yet believed that it was a hopeless waste of lung energy. Yet, he got up like many great fighters before him, sucked it up and went on, you can question his chin, but not his will to win. Congratulations to Wladimir Klitschko on winning the hardest and most dangerous fight of his career.


Bonus Thoughts:

The bout between Miguel Cotto and Ricardo Torres could easily outgun Corrales Castillo as fight of the year. First of all, you had a fighter in Torres, who I thought had a good chance of being knocked out viciously, in this his first step up in class. Torres came in looking to win and wasn???t afraid to throw leather, and forcing Cotto to show what I and many suspect is his unflinching desire and dedication to prove his greatness by overcoming unexpected adversity. The reason I think this fight overtook Corrales vs. Castillo is because both guys threw and were hit with obviously debilitating shots. Each punch that landed put the receiver in dream land, something that in my opinion did not happen enough in Corrales vs Castillo war. On the other hand, the ending of that fight was as huge a round as a fight can have, so really it is a tough choice to make, and it is hard to say which of these two deserves fight of the year honors. I will say that at the very least this fight between Miguel Cotto and Ricardo Torres proved without a shadow of a doubt why the 140 division is the single best in boxing today.


----------



## GFR (Sep 24, 2005)

*Klitschko Conquers Peter, His Questionable Chin And Stamina*

25.09.05 - By Aidan Monaghan: Despite being deposited on the canvas twice in the fifth round and once in the tenth, Wladimir Klitschko - looking much like his brother Vitali in his ability to box and move and much like the former student of his current trainer, Lennox Lewis, through his ability to hit and tie up his opponent when it mattered - Wladimir Klitschko pulled out a close unanimous twelve round decision victory over Samuel Peter, Saturday night in Atlantic City.

It was the type of result that was least expected by anyone - a twelve round decision.

Unlike previous losses for Klitschko when fatigue and knockdowns took their toll, Klitschko overcame these difficulties to return to his game plan that revolved around the most movement ever displayed by Klitschko, combined with timely lefts, rights and hooks..

Stalking Klitschko throughout, Peter was unable to unload accurately or with regularity, due to Klitschko's movement and legal - if not crowd displeasing - use of clinching. Although Peter scored 3 official knockdowns, none were the result of remarkably clean punches.

In the twelfth and final round, Klitschko staggered Peter seriously, but was unable to follow through with any significant punches that could result in a KO. Although Wladimir seemed on the verge of exhaustion throughout the second half of the bout, he never succumbed. And it was Peter who was feeling and showing the effects of the Klitschko attack, with swelling around both eyes.

With this victory, Klitschko now becomes the number one - if less than convincing - uncrowned heavyweight fighter in the world, by improving his record to 45-3, while Peter falls to 24-1, suffering the first loss of his career.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 26, 2005)

ZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzz............ Who Cares?


----------



## GFR (Sep 26, 2005)

Troll I agree with you 100%


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 26, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Troll I agree with you 100%


So, you agree with that particular breakdown of the fight?!


----------



## GFR (Sep 26, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> So, you agree with that particular breakdown of the fight?!


No I never agree with Iain


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh I am sure we agree on somethings


----------



## GFR (Sep 26, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Oh I am sure we agree on somethings


I disagree with that statement.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 26, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I disagree with that statement.


I agree with this statement.

I see


----------



## GFR (Sep 26, 2005)

*Klitschko - Peter: Observations, Rants and Raves*

26.09.05 - By Michael Montero: I know, I know ??? yet another article on this fight. Hey, let???s face it ??? we haven???t had much to talk about in the heavyweight division lately ??? and this was an important, and entertaining, heavyweight bout. Several questions were answered, and yet still a few remain. Upon watching the fight three times, and dissecting it, here???s my break down:

My analysis of the fight:

Besides the 5th and 10th rounds, in which he made critical defensive errors, Klitschko controlled the entire fight. I scored it 115-109 in favor of the Ukrainian ??? scoring the 3rd round 9-9 (due to Peter???s bomb at the end of the round and Klitschko???s heavy clinching), the 5th round 9-8 for Peter (counting only one knock down, as the 2nd was clearly a push, and taking a point from Peter for rabbit punching), and the 10th round 10-8 for Peter (for the solid, and clean, knock down of Klitschko). I had every other round 10-9 in favor of Klitschko (you could argue that the 6th round was a 10-8 round for Klitschko as Peter failed to land anything, and Klitschko landed several shots without holding once). Samuel Peter was clearly the aggressor, always coming forward. Wladimir Klitschko fought in a mostly defensive stance, but poured on enough offense to clearly win the majority of the rounds. ???The Nigerian Nightmare??? showed very little technique and athleticism, but an iron chin, along with a big heart and solid determination. He was off balance several times after missing with wild shots, and a more offensive-minded Klitschko could have taken advantage of that. CompuBox numbers showed that Klistchko landed 204 out of 523 total punches (39%), and Peter landed 100 out of 440 (23%) as Klitschko beat Peter in every punching category. All in all, it was an entertaining heavyweight fight complete with drama, fireworks, and anxiety for fans of both warriors.

*The ???knockdowns???

In my opinion, there was only one legit knockdown in the fight ??? which was in the 10th round. The first knockdown in the 5th round was the obvious result of a rabbit punch. Peter was rabbit punching and hitting off breaks from the first round, and Wlad should have remembered the #1 rule in boxing ??? ???protect yourself at all times???. The referee incorrectly scored this as a knockdown, and failed to warn Peter for blatant rabbit punching. The second knockdown, also in the 5th, was the result of a push, and nothing more (although Peter continued his illegal rabbit punching). Again, the referee incorrectly counted this as a knockdown. As a result of poor officiating, the 5th was scored as a 10-7 round for Peter by all three judges. This made the fight appear much closer than it really was.* The third and final knockdown was completely legit. Wlad made a HUGE fundamental error by backing into the ropes, only to take a huge shot from Sam, than ran away with his hands down, only to take another shot to the chin that dropped him. 

What did Sam show us?

The freakishly strong Nigerian proved to the world that he can take a punch ??? and he continued to show us what we already knew ??? that he packs some serious power. However at the same time he proved to be easy to hit, and seems unable to throw a straight punch. His weapon is his left hook ??? that???s about it. Neutralize that weapon by staying back, moving to his left, and bruising his face with jabs ??? and you can beat him. It???s clear that the man???s goal is to back his opponent into the ropes, and throw wild haymakers until something big lands. He is also content to fight dirty on the inside, blatantly throwing rabbit punches ??? especially during clinching and coming off breaks. The question is will the man improve as a fighter? Will he use this loss as a learning lesson and get better?

Most of the top fighters in the heavyweight division could probably out-box Peter to a unified decision, yet only a few could actually knock him out. At the same time ??? with his power, chin, and determination ??? Sam could knock out any of the top heavies on any given night with one punch (if he can land it). Bottom line ??? this guy is hittable and beatable ??? but will be a tall order for anybody in the division to defeat.

What did Wlad show us?

Well he showed us that he can get off the canvas, collect himself, and come back to win a fight. He showed us that he can last 12 rounds with a guy constantly putting pressure on him. He showed us that the fire is back, with the confidence and killer instinct slowly returning to boot. Though he did show some improved defensive fundamentals - he still has gaping holes in his defense. When seriously hurt he panics, backs up with his arms flailing (and no guard), and leaves himself open to taking a big shot. He simply MUST fix this bad habit if he wants to be champion again.

There???s also room for offensive improvement - when he has his opponent off balance, he needs to go for the kill. He also needs to punch at angles ??? instead of standing right in front of a guy and hitting him with straight rights. The only punch that seriously hurt Peter (in the final frame) was a left hook from a sideways angle. Peter looked like he was going to collapse right then and there from that single blow. Had Klitschko thrown 5 or 6 of those throughout the fight ??? we would have never scene the 12th round. The question of stamina is a question no more. Round after round, Peter looked slower, and Klitschko still looked fresh. As the bell rang for each round, Wladdy was waiting in the middle of the ring for his opponent. Even after the fight, he looked like he could go a few more with no problem.

What did Randy Neumann show us?

That it???s time to hang it up and do something else. He got on Wladimir???s case for holding several times ??? but only mentioned rabbit punching once or twice to Samuel. He certainly could have given a warning to Klitschko for holding - but there was absolutely no doubt that he should have warned, and penalized, Peter for constant illegal hits to the back of the head. Without a doubt, Peter should have eventually had a point deducted for his tactics. I counted 25 rabbit punches (including hitting on the break - as well as hitting behind, and on top of, the head) in the fight ??? this is completely unacceptable. Not even an official warning? Are you sh*tting me? I counted 66 clinches for Klitschko. Over a 12 round fight that???s nowhere near extreme ??? especially given the fact that he didn???t clinch at all in the 6th and 12th rounds. A fighter is supposed to clinch when he???s too close, and/or in trouble ??? and that???s what Klitschko did. Averaging a little under 6 clinches a round over a physical 12 round bout may not be too pleasing to the eye ??? but let???s be real people - it???s nowhere near John Ruiz???s output!

Another thing, in the 10th round when Peter floored Klitschko, Neumann should have made him walk to the farthest corner. It is common knowledge that anytime a fighter is knocked down, the referee is supposed to make the other man go to the farthest corner and wait. That???s elementary officiating, it???s nothing new. Anyway, I honestly feel that it???s time for Randy to do something else ??? b/c he incorrectly scored two knockdowns, and failed to penalize a guy who was clearly throwing illegal punches throughout the fight. Had this contest been remotely close ??? these officiating failures could have seriously affected the outcome of the fight.

Post-fight comments:

After the fight the men???s faces reflected the judges??? decision. While Klitshcko had some slight bruising and swelling under his left eye (caused more by heads colliding than punches), Peter???s eyes were almost swollen shut, and he had been bleeding from the nose and mouth through the end of the fight. Klitschko told HBO???s Larry Merchant that ???Peter is a strong fighter with a good chin, but not much technique???. He also mentioned the rabbit punching, and even looked upset about it as he was pacing back and forth (as if he was still in the rhythm of the fight) while talking to Larry. Peter looked exhausted, and he looked defeated while stating ???he beat me, what can I say???? to Merchant. He refused to give Klitschko any credit however, blaming his loss on his opponent???s holding. After the fight, Wlad told reporters that he would prefer to fight Brewster to ???answer questions??? ??? let???s hope that???s not all talk. This would be another good one.

Rematch?

At the post-fight press conference Peter???s manager demanded a rematch, which is just ridiculous. If the situation was reversed, Peter???s camp wouldn???t want to go backwards either ??? they???d want to go after a belt as the current IBF/WBO mandatory. Perhaps in the future Klitschko will hold one of those belts, and Peter will earn a mandatory position. Then, and only then, should these guys do a rematch. Besides, if they did an immediate rematch we???d only see more of the same ??? the better boxer out-boxing the plodding brawler.

What does the future hold for both men?

Peter stepped into the spotlight on Saturday night, now he needs to keep with Nigerian express rolling. There is nothing wrong with one ???tune-up??? fight against a gate keeper ??? but then he needs to go after a top ten guy. I would favor him to KO Monte Barrett, Jameel McCline, Kirk Johnson and Davarryl Williamson. A fight with Calvin Brock is a toss up, and I would expect James Toney to out-box him. Fundamentally Peter needs to work on his foot movement, and learn to box. He also needs to learn that there???s more to boxing that throwing looping left hooks, hoping to catch a guy with a big bomb. Although power will always give you a chance to win, a fighter MUST be able to box himself back into contention when he???s behind on points.

For Klitschko there???s only one choice ??? Lamon Brewster. In this rematch he could accomplish several things. Not only would he be avenging a loss, but he???d also be defeating another heavy handed, heavy chinned slugger. This would silence even more of his critics, and prove that the man is serious about taking on the most dangerous opponents out there. Finally, it would give him a belt alongside his big brother ??? something that they have always dreamed about. If and only if Brewster loses to Luan Krasniqi later this week ??? should Wladdy go after Chris Byrd. Fundamentally Klitschko needs to learn to stay away from the ropes, keep those hands up, and to protect himself at all times (including breaks). The defense still has holes in it, but it???s getting better. As long as he stays in the middle of the ring he can out-box most, if not all, of the top heavies out there ??? and simply over-power the others.


----------



## GFR (Sep 30, 2005)

*Where is Our Promised Heavyweight Tournament?*

30.09.05 - By James Allan: Less than a year ago* Don King* was busy telling everybody that he was quite happy to let his fighters take part in a unification tournament, along with Vitali Klitschko, to crown an undisputed heavyweight champion. "I'm willing to gamble all three of my champions," King said. "Let's throw Klitschko in there with them and see who comes out on top. The guy who is left standing will get the respect of the public because he did it with his talent and skill, not because of the manoeuvrability and machinations of the promoters."* Now, 10 months since that quote, not one tournament unification fight has taken place.* Instead this week has seen more matches that will still leave the division in its fragmented condition and nobody any wiser as to whom the real champion is.

While this weekend???s fights between James Toney v Dominick Guinn and Chris Byrd v DaVarryl Williamson might turn out to be exciting match up???s, they are not the fights everybody wants to see, nor are they the fights that the division so desperately needs.
*
Byrd should have fought Wladimir Klitschko a few months back.* That is the fight everybody wanted to see and it is the fight that should have taken place. Byrd might argue that Williamson deserved a shot more than Wlad, but it fools nobody. He took it because he sees Williamson as an easier option. Williamson lost to Wlad in five rounds back in 2004 and wins against Oliver McCall and Derrick Jefferson do not make him a legitimate contender, in my opinion.

James Toney is now 37 years old and started his career at Middleweight. While he beat John Ruiz in his last fight for the WBA title, he also tested positive for a banned substance. He can make whatever excuses he likes about not knowing he had taken a banned substance and how it didn???t make any difference to the result of the fight, but the buck has to stop with him. It is his body, he is a professional athlete and he should know what he is putting in it. That six months later he is back fighting again really does show you the mess that the division is in. If he had been a track or field athlete he would have been out of his sport for a minimum two years instead of only not being allowed to fight for the WBA title for two years. The fact is, Toney is entertaining and probably the best actual boxer of all the leading title contenders. This means that he will be allowed to box on, despite positive doping results.

Dominick Guinn fights under the nickname ???The Southern Disaster??? and that???s exactly what his recent record is. In reality, Guinn has only been put there to make up the numbers. He isn???t a good enough boxer to outpoint Toney and he probably doesn???t hit hard enough to knock him out. Of course in boxing anything can happen, but I???m pretty sure the Las Vegas bookmakers aren???t trembling at the thought of a Guinn victory. In fact they would probably be quite happy about it. Any body that likes a flutter on the fights must surely have marked Toney down as a certain winner in this one.

As far as Ruiz goes, he doesn???t seem to have anything lined up at the moment, and most people seem quite happy about that. He has made a good living from the game, but that doesn???t mean he has been good for the game. He has, in the main, held onto his title by spoiling and holding. Roy Jones and James Toney handed him boxing lessons. Only Toney???s inability to monitor what substances he is taking has allowed Ruiz to still be in the shake up for any proposed tournament. The Brewster v Krasniqi fight only told us what we already knew, that Krasniqi also, is not a legitimate challenger, and the Wladimir Klitschko v Samuel Peter fight while exciting, hasn???t really taken us any further forward either. It proved that Wlad???s chin, while not exactly granite, isn???t pure porcelain either and that Peter can survive against a far better class of fighter than he had faced up until then. Wlad???s back in the hunt for a shot at another title, but Peter isn???t ruled out of it either as he is still young enough to learn from this defeat and to come back a better fighter for it. Two or three victories against decent calibre opposition and who would bet against Peter getting a title shot.

The Vitali Klitschko v Hasim Rahman fight comes across as being the most interesting fight of all the recent Heavyweight activity. But the excitement seems to be generated around whether or not, Rahman can land one big shot on Klitschko and knock him out. In truth, Rahman had his fifteen minutes against Lennox Lewis and then was soundly thrashed in their return fight, since then his record consists of losses to Evander Holyfield, John Ruiz a draw with David Tua and victories over such luminaries as Alfred Cole, Rob Calloway and Kali Meehan. His win over Monte Barrett, while a confidence booster doesn???t put him back at the top of the pile, nor does it prepare him for Klitschko who is heavier, stronger and a better fighter than many give him credit for. In truth, if Rahman wins the only people it will be good for is Rahman himself and Don King, as he will now control all four pieces of the heavyweight title.

That should be the cue for him to launch the long awaited unification tournament, but there will be problems there also. As already mentioned, Toney is banned from fighting for the WBA title for the next two years. If anybody can get round that I???m sure Don can, but it would make the WBA title worth virtually nothing. The belts are mostly gaudy baubles anyway, but for some reason they still seem to have a fascination for fighters, who seem quite willing to fight for whatever belt an organisation makes up. Wladimir Klitshcko should be involved in any tournament that is organised, but would he be willing to give Don King rights to promote any of his future fights. Maybe to get his chance he would but then again maybe he wouldn???t. Would Don be willing to allow him to participate in the tournament knowing that if he won it, he could to all intents and purposes be out of the picture as far as promotional rights are concerned. And all of this conjecture is based around Rahman beating Klitschko.

If Klitschko wins, as I fully expect him to, then he and Wlad have already made it clear that they will never fight each other. Thus meaning that the titles would remain fragmented for the foreseeable future. Of course even if the tournament took place, the titles would eventually break up anyway. The sanctioning bodies are only interested in their own financial well being, not in the good of the sport. But even when the tournament winner was stripped, for whatever reasons, of sections of the title, he would still in the public???s eyes be seen as the true champion with the rest as pretenders no matter what titles they may claim to hold.

What all of this basically adds up to, is that the division is a mess. There are so many different potentialities that can be exploited to the advantage of almost everybody but the fan, who is the person being asked to pay out their money in order to keep the whole business moving. It should never be forgotten, in any sport, that once the fans cease to care, then the sport could soon find itself moving off the back page and into the shadows.

I said in an article a few months ago, that Don King was the only man with the power to clean up the chaotic mess that currently passes for the Heavyweight division and I stand by that statement. The Klitschko???s may not like Don, but they will work with him if they have to in order to secure the big fights. Ali worked with him, Foreman worked with him, Larry Holmes worked with him, Tyson worked with him and Lennox Lewis worked with him. Don produces. Don gets the job done and Don is the only man with enough clout to make the tournament a reality. Vitali is already working with him, after all isn???t Hasim Rahman promoted by Don King. If Vitali gets through this and a unification match up is made with one of the other three champions he will be working with Don again. After all, doesn???t Don hold the promotion rights to John Ruiz, Lamon Brewster and Chris Byrd. He also has promotional rights to James Toney and just about any other viable heavyweight contender that you care to mention.

*This unification tournament has to happen. It is vital for the sake of the division, a division that is now so bad that there seems to be a frightening apathy towards it from the general fight fans.* In the main, boxing fans aren???t stupid, they can see terrible fights and terrible fighters a mile away, the heavyweight division is now so full of both of these that many fans don???t seem to care who wins this weekend. If what many people say is true, and boxing is only as healthy as its glamour division, then boxing must be in a pretty bad state at the minute. But we all know that that is not true. Boxing is in fact enjoying something of a renaissance at the moment. Good fighters are coming through and good fights are being made in many of the lower divisions. It???s about time the Heavyweight division joined in.


----------



## GFR (Sep 30, 2005)

*Tarver-Jones: The Thrilla in Tampa
*
30.09.05 - By Scoop Malinowski / Boxinginsider.com - "No two men can be half an hour together but one shall acquire an evident superiority over the other." --Samuel Johnson

It's a classic confrontation, one for the ages. The outspoken, articulate ambassador though vastly underrated and underappreciated hero vs. the once-mighty superstar me-first primadonna who has fallen heavily from his pound-for-pound pinnacle.

*Tarver and Jones collide again in one of the most fascinating showdowns of the modern era.*

Will the faded superstar be able to overcome the shock and humiliation of two one-sided drubbings in his last two fights? Will Jones be able to find the magic one more time? Or has his ego tricked him into believing he can offset Tarver when the truth is he is finished at the highest level of the sport because his greatest power - his speed - has dissipated?

By Jones's antics this week in Tampa, refusing to share the same room with Tarver, etc., it would seem to indicate Jones is uncomfortable being around Tarver, to some degree, somewhat like Ali's verbal mastery always seemed to discombobulate Joe Frazier. Tarver naturally seems to know which buttons to push, he seems to have Jones completely figured out. No matter what Roy says in the media, Tarver always has the wittier comeback. Never was it so apparent as when we heard Tarver say, I have a question, what excuses are you gonna use tonight Roy?

Tarver out-Ali'd even Ali with that historic line which will always be one of the most memorable one-liners in sports history.

Jones just can't seem to find an exploitable weakness in Tarver. It is my contention that Tarver totally conquered Jones psychologically before the last fight with all those interviews in which he exposed Jones' lies and hypocracies. Tarver knew Jones tried to avoid the rematch - with the help of HBO - and he never shut up until Jones finally signed on the dotted line. Tarver knew he had Jones mentally and once you win the psychological fight, the physical fight is easy. That's why it only took seven punches to destroy the great Roy Jones.

No one can say it was a lucky punch or Jones was not quite right, blah blah blah, that's nonsense. Antonio Tarver performed one of the greatest, most spectactular upset shockers in the history of boxing and all of sports. He absolutely deserves all the credit for slaying the Goliath of Roy Jones. And he did it with style that even Ali, Jordan, Tiger, Tyson and The Babe surely had to admire.

And I believe he is going to do it again. Tarver is taking this fight more seriously than the last one. He knows Jones is a desperate man to salvage his legacy and reputation. He knows Jones would risk all his millions, his health, everything really, to go out a winner - and not a knocked out loser. Tarver understands Jones better than any of us, he knows the Jones ego and is confident he can handle anything that comes his way in the ring on Saturday night.

Jones is the wildcard in this fight. Superman will try to conjure up the magic one last time. WIll he be able to turn back the clock and somehow re-find that superhuman hand and foot speed and utilize one of the greatest weapons in ring history to defeat Tarver? You can never count out Jones. Like he has shown many times, he is capable of almost anything in the ring, even stopping a challenger with a punch launched from behind his back!

If Jones is able to be successful in Tampa on Saturday night I believe it has to be considered one of the greatest comebacks ever. To witness Jones after the Glen Johnson massacre - laying there prone, as if in some kind of imaginary coffin - it is almost unfeasible to believe he can rise from that.

But Roy Jones is not the average normal human being. He is capable of superhuman feats.

The problem is Antonio Tarver has that kind of capacity and determination just as well.

It just may come down to who wants it more. It may turn into that kind of vicious struggle we don't often see at the highest level of boxing any more, such as The Thrilla in Manila.

I'm leaning for Tarver to do it again, but Jones is a dangerous warrior who, for the first time, is the clearcut underdog - and in a fight he really, desperately needs to win. We could see an aspect of Jones' greatness we have never seen before.


----------



## GFR (Sep 30, 2005)

Glen Johnson just KO'd George Khalid


----------



## GFR (Sep 30, 2005)

Glen Johnson was only the second man ever to KO Roy Jones


----------



## GFR (Sep 30, 2005)

Roy Jones and Antiono Tarver fight this Sat on PPV HBO


----------



## GFR (Sep 30, 2005)

Glen might and probably fight the winner


----------



## GFR (Sep 30, 2005)

Exciting times in boxing this month


----------



## topolo (Sep 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Roy Jones and Antiono Tarver fight this Sat on PPV HBO




thanks, i didnt know that


----------



## GFR (Sep 30, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> thanks, i didnt know that


I'll make a thread for you tomorrow.....to console you after Roy gets






















































































































*Knocked the fuck out!*


----------



## GFR (Oct 2, 2005)

World Rankings: October - Pound for Pound, 
02.10.05 - Compiled by Chris Ireland
Pound For Pound - 1.* Floyd Mayweather* - He's young, he's undefeated, and he's now blowing his opponents out. The problem? He needs to fight better fighters. Henry Bruseles, DeMarcus Corley, and Arturo Gatti, though respectable, aren't the kind of fighters you'd expect the top pound-for-pound fighter in his sport to take on a regular bases.

2. *Winky Wright* - Wright has had quite a coming out party. After being ignored for years and being robbed against Fernando Vargas, Wright has now defeated Shane Mosley twice, and Felix Trinidad without too much resistance. Now it looks like Wright will take on either Ike Quartey, Felix Sturm, or Kingsley Ikeke..

3. Bernard Hopkins - Make no mistake, "The Executioner" is not a shot fighter. What is apparent, however, is the fact that the former champ is slowing down. After starting slow against Oscar De La Hoya, Hopkins won a ho-hum decision against Howard Eastman. In July, he started so slow against Jermain Taylor that it cost him the fight. Now he gets a shot at redemption in December.

4. Antonio Tarver - Tarver became a pound for pound elite last year with the 2nd round knockout of Roy Jones. He followed that up with a loss to Glenn Johnson in December. "The Magic Man," re-established his high pound-for-pound status by defeating Johnson and Jones by decision.

5. Diego Corrales - Corrales won perhaps the greatest fight of all time against Jose Luis Castillo in May. Their rematch promises to be memorable as well on October 8th. Corrales' competition gets him to number five, defeating the likes of Joel Casamayor, Acelino Frietas, and Jose Luis Castillo in his last three fights.

6. Jose Luis Castillo - It's hard to fathom how a fighter's standing in pound-for-pound lists can improve after a loss, but Corrales-Castillo wasn't your typical fight. Jose was seconds away from stopping Corrales a few months ago, and now gets his second chance Saturday. Castillo has fought the best competition available, and you'll seldom find a tougher fighter.

7. Ricky Hatton - Ricky Hatton did what a challenger is supposed to do. He TOOK the title from Kostya Tszyu, forcing the former champ into a grueling war for eleven rounds before finally quitting on his stool before the final frame. Hatton is now set to take on Carlos Maussa, fresh off an upset victory over Vivian Harris.

8. Zab Judah - "Super" looked more focused and determined than he had in years when he took on Cory Spinks in a welterweight title rematch earlier this year. That focus paid off, as Judah took the title by knocking Spinks out in the ninth round. Zab is now wanting Floyd Mayweather in the ring.

9. Jermain Taylor - Though he didn't exactly do it smoothly or even that skillfully, Jermain Taylor ended Bernard Hopkins' streak of title defenses at 20. The Olympian ran out of gas late, and was nearly knocked out by the champion in the championship rounds. But Taylor remained upright, fought back, and came out the victor. Nobody has given Hopkins that much trouble in years.


10. Marco Antonio Barrera - With fights against Erik Morales and Manny Pacquaio possibly on the horizon, Barrera is patiently waiting for an opening while taking on the likes of Robbie Peden and Mzonke Fana. When Morales and Pacquaio are done with each other, rest assured that Barrera will want the winner
Others: ErikMorales, Manny Pacquiao, Juan Manuel Marquez


----------



## GFR (Oct 2, 2005)

*Tarver ??? Jones:* The Fischer And Kasparov Of Boxing

02.10.05 - By Wray Edwards: A local scribe for The Tampa Tribune, Anwar S. Richardson, wrote an article for Saturday???s sports section which dwelled on the number three with such examples as ??????mind, body and soul???Father, Son and Holy Spirit???Judaism observes three major feasts???three meals a day?????? etc. as a lead-in to Jones-Tarver 3. After watching the beginning of this fight, it became obvious that Mr. Richardson had left out the most appropriate example: SOS (??? - - - ???). Right after the third (naturally) round, this writer left ringside and sought out the highest seats in the Forum (the seventh level press-box) to watch the rest of the fight.

In this case SOS stands for ???Save Our Sport???. For the first Three Rounds, Jones danced to his right in endless counter-clockwise circles as Tarver just stayed in the middle of the ring and turned around and around to keep facing the circling challenger. Most in the press-box came to the conclusion that Roy was trying to get Tony dizzy by this tactic.. Tarver would step towards Jones from time-to-time but not much happened. The Fourth was probably much the same, but those three minutes were spent heading for the rafters. Perhaps a change of perspective would help.

Round Five finally contained a departure from Jones??? impersonation of a satellite orbiting ???mother??? Tarver. He made a few ???charges??? and some meaningless contacts after feinting so many times the crowd began to boo both fighters. He looked like the proverbial ???mongoose at a cobra rally??? except that the cobras were not striking. After one of his minor forays against Tony, Jones, apparently impressed with his zippy displays, did a ???heel slap??? reminiscent of an Oktoberfest beer-hall dancer in his lederhosen. To this point we had it Tarver: 9/10/10/9/9 (47) ??? Jones 10/10/9/10/10 (49) even though there was scant action, from either fighter, by which to award the rounds.

Round Six was punctuated by Roy???s decision to stick his tongue out at Tony. Perhaps he was having a flash-back to their long-ago amateur encounter. There were also a couple of head shakes by Jones which must have been intended to indicate to Tarver that his strikes had had no effect. Round to Roy, for slightly more contact and his excellent impersonation of Gene Simmons, Tarver 66, Jones 68. There were now increasing murmurings about the emerging chess-match nature of the ???fight???. Endless comparisons spring to mind: cat and mouse, spider and fly, Laurel and Hardy. Up high, with the crowd no longer surrounding one, it was possible to survey the whole Boxing organism as it lived out its Mayfly-like existence.

The eager media, the fickle masses separating into cheering camps when their guy showed the slightest glimmer of initiative, only to abandon their heroes and join together in mutual choruses of boos in hopes that they could somehow coax a real boxing match out of these two all struggled in vain to find some action. The corners pleaded and cajoled???with Buddy waving a strict finger at Tarver and Roy???s people trying to get their tentative charge to do so there may be some pics of seemingly effective punching, but stills cannot convey the utter frustration of hopes that a real fight would break out. Some said Tony was just waiting for Roy to get tired and then we???ll really see something. Others had it just the opposite.

During the contest there were one or two strikes by Roy which caused Tony???s sweat to fly, but he pretty much just walked through them. Tony had Roy a little dazed a couple of times but could not close the show. Even though Roy???s gloves got lower and lower during the bout Tarver never really went in for the kill. It seemed that he was getting pretty tired himself. McGirt urged Tony on, but it appeared that both fighters were showing their age. Rounds Seven through Twelve were filled with some smatterings of action, but not enough to keep the crowd from booing many times for lack of action.

Tarver marginally earned Rounds Eight through Eleven, with Roy edging Tony slightly for Twelve, Tarver 115, Jones 114. Many may scoff at this close call, but the ???Champ??? did not look like one, and the challenger did nothing to take it away. The switch to the sky-box brought the scoreboard TV (which cannot be seen from the apron) image in view and gave added perspective. The downside was no pics from yours truly, but there wasn???t really that much to photograph.

The author had composed a totally different lead which was inspired by the hype and personal expectations. Unfortunately, this event was much less entertaining and important on its face than the recent Lacy-Reid encounter. One must be tempted to conclude that Roy is much better off assisting Lampley and fielding Larry???s comments while, in this author???s opinion, doing what he now does better than boxing. Jones needs to get back behind the mike and preserve that friendly smile and informed commentary. Fans, when asked, generally expressed disappointment with the quality of the match. Jones really had and has nothing to prove. This vain attempt to finish his career with a flourish might only serve to tarnish it. As for Tarver, he fancies himself and is listed as the champ. Tough shoes to fill even though he is already in them.

In other action during the evening a 10 round heavyweight bout between Brian Minto and Vinny Maddalone featured Vinny trying to do nappy-time on Brian???s shoulder every time he got whacked. Maddalone???s attempted punches went wild for the most part while Minto???s left jab prepared Vinny for many rights, one of which buckled his knees to a severe degree. The fight was called a TKO of Vinny by the Ref. at 1:21 of the seventh when Minto delivered no less than Fifteen unanswered lefts in a row which pretty much hung Maddalone out to dry while still on his feet. During the replays most of the fans counted out loud as the fifteen blows were repeated, you guessed it, three times. Does anybody know if this might be some sort of record? The author has never seen anything close to that number of unanswered, consecutive strikes with the same hand.

Andre Ward of Oakland, Ca. stunned St. Pete???s Glenn LaPlante to his knee with a stiff left for an eight, and shortly thereafter a whack behind the ear put Glenn down for the count at 2:59 of the First Round.

The best and most action-packed fight of the evening was between lightweights Nate Campbell from Jacksonville, Florida and Almazbek ???Dr. Evil??? Raiymkulov from Las Vegas, Nevada. The First Round ended several punches after the bell, as both fighters seemed to resent the interruption. Almazbek was staggered in the Second and clinched to clear his head. Nate???s counters were pretty effective. Campbell ducked effectively???a talent Almazbek sorely missed as he was often unable to do the same.

Raiymkulov spent a full two minutes on the ropes in Round Four. In Round Five Nate KD???d his opponent twice at 0:43 and 0:26. This effort seemed to cause him to become arm weary in Rounds Six through Nine. There were energetic and prolonged exchanges throughout the fight. Finally, in Round Ten Campbell gained the upper hand in energy and accurate strikes to the point that the Ref. stepped in (2:26) and ???Dr. Evil??? said he could not continue.

Campbell???s attitude was business-like and contained none of the show-boat antics of previous fights, one of which included his attempt to emulate Mayorga when he dropped his gloves to his sides and offered his chin to...think it was Robbie Peden???who naturally did his thing. That resulted in his right jaw being blind-sided which dropped him like an imploded building. He was ahead 90/79 when he stopped Raiymkulov.

This boxing show at the Forum did not have the spirit or organization of the Lacy-Reid weekend. The event staff at all levels was less organized and professional than their predecessors at Lacy-Reid. Mike Tyson, Michael Jordan and other Boxing luminaries were noticeably unimpressed with the main event. From the sweltering heat of the weigh-in venue, to the anti-climactic nature of the ???main event???, this enterprise just fell short of its promise. Many thanks to Jessie, Erika, Theresa and Lisa, who made things much better at a different location after the fights. Let???s just say that they made Hooter???s girls look like armadillos.

Win some lose some. That???s Boxing, and that???s also reporting. The IBO was not particularly validated by the level or outcome of this encounter. Tarver appeared to fade drastically in the latter rounds either from age or taking this bout for granted. Actually, he does not seem particularly concerned, beyond ego gratification, about the seriousness of the sport. He had better find another focus because his vaunted trilogy with Roy ended not with a bang???but a whimper. See you at the fights.


----------



## GFR (Oct 4, 2005)

*It's unanimous: Tarver earns decision over Jones*
By Chuck Johnson, USA TODAY
TAMPA ??? Antonio Tarver, scoring more often and with more fury, retained his world light heavyweight championship Saturday night with a unanimous decision against Roy Jones Jr.
		Antonio Tarver, right, sticks Roy Jones Jr. with a punch during their light heavyweight championship bout in Tampa. 	
By Chris O'Meara, AP

A crowd of 20,895 fans at the St. Pete Times Forum and a worldwide pay-per-view audience watched Tarver win for the second time in three fights between the Florida-bred rivals.

Although the victory was strategic and not nearly as dramatic as Tarver's second-round knockout of Jones in May, 2004, it was every bit as decisive. Judges Paul Herman and Michael Pernick scored the fight 116-112 for Tarver while Peter Trematerra scored it 117-111.

Tarver (29-3,18 KOs) sensed danger throughout the fight even though he was mostly in control.

"Roy had a lot of resistance," he said. "You're playing chess all night. One mistake and I was checkmate. I wasn't assured of victory until they raised my hands. I just did the best I could."

Jones (49-4, 38 KOs) won a controversial split decision against Tarver in their first fight in November, 2003 and was coming off consecutive knockout losses, including a ninth-round stoppage by Glen Johnson last September.

Going the distance amounted to a morale booster for the once pound-for-pound king, who saw this fight as a chance to restore the lustre to his Hall of Fame-caliber career.

"Tarver would give me trouble even in my best days as a light heavyweight," Jones said. "It was hard to go out there like I did after getting knocked out two times. I realize I lost the fight, but I'm satisfied with my performance."

Tarver almost had Jones knocked out on his feet in the 11th round, but couldn't put him away because of his own fatigue. The Orlando native, now living in Tampa, had Jones woozy after landing a vicious right hand, but Tarver wound up flipping over the top rope in his haste to follow through.

The fight began with both fighters waiting each other out. Tarver connected the first damaging shot with a left hook in the second round. It obviously hurt Jones, but the pride of Pensacola shook his head as if it didn't.

In fact, Jones did a great deal of showboating throughout the fight although Tarver refused to be sucked in. Jones' stuck out his tongue, wiggled his hips and shuffled his feet while Tarver never changed his serious expression.

Chris O'Meara, AP
Roy Jones Jr. leans out of the way as Antonio Tarver falls over the ropes during the 10th round.

"He was trying to bait me," Tarver said. "But I wasn't going to fall into that trap because I knew he came to fight."

Jones' best round was the fifth when he hurt Tarver with quick combinations, an uppercut and body shots. But Jones wasn't nearly busy enough most rounds.

According to unofficial final punchstats, Tarver nearly doubled the number of punches thrown by Jones, 620-320, and his connect advantage was 158-85. Tarver also had the edge in power punches thrown, and 341-207, and power punches connected, 107-74.

"I had to do my homework," Tarver said of what it took to win the rubber match against his childhood rival. "I had to go to school, and I passed with flying colors. Y'all though I was going to be one-punch happy. But it wasn't the left hook tonight. The right was the big punch.

"Maybe now people will give a man credit where credit is deserved. Roy Jones was beaten by a better fighter period. I'm one of the best in the world."


----------



## GFR (Oct 4, 2005)

*Tarver stakes his claim*

    The Tampa resident, looking to cement his legacy, again defeats Roy Jones.

By JOHN C. COTEY, Times Staff Writer
Published October 2, 2005

[Times photo: Bob Croslin]
Antonio Tarver, left, sends Roy Jones toward the ropes during their light heavyweight bout at the St. Pete Times Forum. Tarver, a Tampa resident, won by unanimous decision.


TAMPA - They say that every great fighter has one great fight left in him, and Saturday night Roy Jones proved that was probably true.

Unfortunately for the Pensacola native, that fight was against John Ruiz in 2003.

In front of 20,895 at the St. Pete Times Forum, the new star in the light heavyweight division cemented his hold on his throne, and one of the greats was shown the door.

Hello, Antonio Tarver.

Goodbye, Roy Jones.

Tarver scored an easy 12-round unanimous decision, winning 116-112 on two cards and 117-111 on the other.

The Times scored it 116-112, giving Tarver every round but the last from the sixth on.

"Give a man his credit," Tarver said. "He was beaten by a better fighter tonight."

Tarver, 36, successfully defended his IBO title, but more important retained his status as the undisputed Ring magazine champ.

The fighters earned in excess of $4-million apiece plus a share of pay-per-view revenues, which were expected to generate close to $20-million from 400,000 sales.

Despite being booed by the hometown crowd, Tampa resident Tarver stalked Jones all fight in their third meeting and patiently waited for openings. Jones, the fan favorite, clowned around, stuck out his tongue and tried to show up his opponent.

A big 11th round by Tarver (24-3, 18 knockouts) sealed his victory. He almost knocked Jones down on a number of occasions, and nearly fell over the top rope while chasing Jones and staggering him in the center of the ring.

Jones (49-4, 38 KOs) seemed visibly hurt and wobbly, staying on his feet but wincing after the exchanges.

"Roy was sharp," Tarver said. "It was like playing chess. It was a chess game, and one mistake and I'm checkmated.

"The guy had resilience. You all (media) thought I was one-punch happy, but I passed my test tonight. I did my homework."

By the final round, all Tarver had to do was stay away and endure one final rally.

"It's hard to go out like I did (with two knockouts), and I'm satisfied with my performance and realize I lost the fight," Jones said. "Tarver could give me a hard time even in my best days at light heavyweight."

After complaining vigorously about a lack of respect last week, Tarver might have finally achieved that and more. The crowd seemed to turn in his favor late, recognizing he was the better fighter.

Tarver was never in trouble. Jones was his old self, dancing around the ring and playing to the crowd.

But after some impressive exchanges in the fourth and fifth rounds, which all three judges scored for Jones, he failed to let his hands go the rest of the fight.

Tarver landed 158 punches to 85 for Jones. Tarver threw almost twice as many punches (620-320) and landed 51 jabs to 11 for Jones.

"I'm not the kind of fighter that's going to go in and rumble with him like (Glen) Johnson did," Jones said. "That's just not the kind of fighter I am."

Jones, 36, said he wasn't sure if it was his last fight, but adviser Brad Jacobs said last week that the fighter would walk away if he lost and likely return to his role as an HBO commentator.

Once regarded as the finest pound-for-pound fighter in the world and the Boxing Writers Association of America's fighter of the decade in the 1990s, Jones will ride off into the sunset after salvaging some of his legacy. He won world titles at middleweight, super-middleweight, light heavyweight and heavyweight to ensure his place as a Hall of Famer.

Tarver might now escape Jones' expansive shadow after toiling as one of boxing's most underrated and underappreciated fighters. He has long wondered what it would take.

It took Saturday.


----------



## GFR (Oct 4, 2005)

*Jones Vows to Return After Loss to Tarver*



By JOHN ELIGON
Published: October 2, 2005

TAMPA, Fla., Oct. 1 - The fact that Roy Jones Jr. was knocked out in his two fights before Saturday night's bout against Antonio Tarver did not seem to matter much to the more than 20,000 fans at the St. Pete Times Forum.

They cheered almost every one of Jones's actions - a cameo an hour and a half before the fight, footage of him flashing across the big screen, his ring walk, his dancing around the ring - hoping, perhaps, to resurrect a man who once dominated his sport.

Fighting for the first time since last September, Jones brought back some of his trademark moves: shimmies, head waggles and quick flurries of punches. In the end, however, Tarver's methodical work earned him a unanimous 12-round decision. The victory gave Tarver (24-3) his second triumph over Jones in three fights.

"Roy had a lot of resistance; Roy was sharp tonight," Tarver said. "Give a man credit where credit is due. He was beat by a better fighter, period."

Despite losing for the third time in a row, Jones said he was not ready to step away from the sport.

"Can't nobody else beat me in the light-heavyweight division except for Tarver," Jones said after the fight. "I'll be back. But if I got hurt bad, I would quit."

After Tarver, 36, knocked out Jones, also 36, in the second round of their fight in May 2004, many expected him to walk through Jones again. Many even questioned Jones's decision to return to the ring. But Jones (49-4) showed flashes of brilliance, and proved he deserved at least one last shot to reclaim glory.

From the time he entered the ring, Jones appeared to be having fun. He was smiling before his introduction, and during and between rounds. During a flurry in the fifth round, Jones kicked his right foot back, slapped it with his right glove, then twirled his arm like a propeller. And after Tarver grazed Jones with a punch in the sixth round, Jones stuck out his tongue.

In the early rounds, it was evident that both men were counterpunchers: neither seemed to want to throw a punch. Jones came to life in the middle of the fight, however, and appeared to be in control for a couple of rounds.

But Tarver kept plugging away, moving in for swift combinations, then stepping out.

A clean right hook from Tarver in the 11th round had Jones so hurt that he appeared to be sleepwalking for a few moments. But Jones stood his ground and was able to fight back.

Reclusive in training during the two months leading up to this bout, Jones showed his eagerness to be in the spotlight an hour and a half before his fight. Jones, who lives in Pensacola, Fla., popped out of the tunnel, blew a kiss to the fans and held two fingers in the air as most gave him a standing ovation.

It was an early sign of whom the crowd was behind. When footage of Tarver entering the arena was played on the big screen, most fans booed, even though Tarver lives in Tampa.

Although Jones was knocked out in his two fights before Saturday night, he felt compelled to avenge his defeat to Tarver.

"It's hard to go out like I did after getting knocked out two times," he said. "I'm satisfied with my performance tonight."


----------



## GFR (Oct 4, 2005)

*The lighter Side of the Game*

03.10.05 - By James Allan: Boxing has without doubt thrown up some memorable characters and some classic quotes. The game can very often be a brutal business. Injuries, both minor and serious occur and death sometimes stalks the sport. Fighters get ripped off, fans get ripped off and promoters and managers too often are the ones who profit from it. But after saying all this, it has produced some of the funniest characters to ever get involved in organised sport.

Max Baer, Willie Pep, Bob Arum, Jack Johnson, Sam Langford the list of quotable figures is almost endless. However, there are to my mind, three men who stand above the rest when it comes to delivering classic one liners and put down???s.


----------



## GFR (Oct 4, 2005)

*1. James Toney*

Toney is without doubt the most consistentely funny guy in boxing today. His put downs and smart arse remarks are fast propelling him into legendary status. No matter what the rest of his fighting career holds for him his trash talking alone deserves to earn him a place in the hall of fame ???

???The fight with Ruiz is going to be any way he wants to make it. He can do it the hard way, get beat up for 12 rounds and end up in the hospital. Or, he can do it the easy way, get hit on the chin and go to sleep.???

???John Ruiz, he younger than me and I destroyed him with one hand!???

???Evander and I are great warriors. We put blood and guts in the ring. We do not run around and hug and kiss. Well, Evander might do that, but I do not.???

???Dominick Guinn was the only one in the top 10 who had the balls to get into the ring with me! You got Chris Byrd, Wladimir Klitschko, Vitali Klitschko. They all suddenly gotta be doin' something else or having surgery or something like that.???

???The Klitschkos, they suck. Chris Byrd, I will put him to sleep. Chris Byrd is garbage. Fres Oquendo is garbage. Every heavyweight in the division is garbage.???

???You do not want anyone to run around for 12 rounds unless you are in the ballet.???

???I was not right the first time against Jones. He took advantage of it and won the fight. Bring his ass on now. Bring anybody. Lewis, Klitschko, Tyson, Jones, their mommas. I will knock them all out.???


----------



## GFR (Oct 4, 2005)

*2. Muhammed Ali*

All right, so it???s an obvious one, but the fact still remains that Ali was one of the most quotable boxing figure of all time. Ali could be cruel, Joe Frazier knows that only too well, but he could also be hysterically funny. Here are a few of his to remind us why he is still called the greatest ???

"It's just a job. Grass grows, birds fly, waves pound the sand. I beat people up."

"Howard Cosell was gonna be a boxer when he was a kid???only they couldn't find a mouthpiece big enough."

When asked about his golf game: "I'm the best. I just haven't played yet."

Ali talking about Floyd Patterson - ???He's too short, he???s to slow, he can???t take a punch, he don???t hit hard and he hasn???t got the footwork.???


???Fifteen referees. I want fifteen referees to be at this fight because there ain't no one man who can keep up with the pace I'm gonna set except me. There's not a man alive who can whup me. I'm too fast. I'm too smart. I'm too pretty. I should be a postage stamp. That's the only way I'll ever get licked.???

???My toughest fight was with my first wife, and she won every round.???

???I'm so fast that last night I turned the light switch off in my bedroom and I was in bed before the room was dark.???

"It's hard to be humble, when you're as great as I am."


----------



## GFR (Oct 4, 2005)

*3. Randall ???Tex??? Cobb*

Cobb is the funniest guy to ever lace up a pair of boxing gloves. Even Cobb???s throwaway quotes would be diamond???s in someone else???s mouth. Not the best fighter to ever challenge for the Heavyweight title, he is without doubt the most hilarious. There are so many brilliant Cobb quotes that it would be impossible to list them all. If I could choose just one boxer to sit and talk to, Cobb would be the one I would pick. Here are a few of his best to help you understand why -



Cobb???s reply on being told that his savage beating against Larry Holmes persuaded Howard Cosell to never again commentate on another boxing match. "If I had known that???s what it would take to get Cosell to quit doing boxing I would have fought Holmes a long time ago."

Cobb responding to a reporter who had called him a fat, cocaine snorting drunk.
"I'm not fat."

Cobb on after being knocked down in a fight he was involved in -

"When I got up I stuck to my plan -- stumbling forward and getting hit in the face."

Cobb on an attempt to berate Don King -
"I was at this affair with a bunch of different people involved in the boxing business, and King shows up. I stood up and called him every name in the book. King was slick, though. He extended an arm my way, took the floor, and said, ???Let???s hear it for Tex Cobb, a great entertainer, great showman?????? He made it sound like I was just putting on."

???I was once knocked out by a Mexican bantamweight - six of my pals were swinging him around by his heels at the time.???

???Philadelphia is the only place where you see two winos in a street fight jabbing.???

???Larry Holmes doesn't hit as hard as Earnie Shavers. Nobody hits like Shavers. If anybody hit harder than Shavers, I'd shoot him.???

Cobb on being asked his best punch ??? ???I don't know, I've never hit myself.???

I hope you enjoyed these and I hope some of them you haven???t heard before, but even if you have, they are always worth hearing again.


----------



## GFR (Oct 4, 2005)

*No One Can Deny It Now, Tarver is the King*

03.10.05 - By Scoop Malinowski / Boxinginsider.com - It may seem hard to believe for some, but the truth has been confirmed. Antonio Tarver is the superior pugilist to Roy Jones.

Antonio Tarver finally proved, beyond a shadow of a doubt he is the best Light Heavyweight in the world, and the first man to ever conquer the great Roy Jones Jr.

"It was hard to go out like I would have - being knocked out twice the last couple of times," said future Hall of Famer Roy Jones. "I'm a true champion. I've been at the top. Being the champion that I am, it was good. I was satisfied with my performance, but I do realize that I lost the fight. I'm not the kind of fighter, like (Glen) Johnson that can brawl. And that's the way you have to fight to beat Tarver."

Jones was pure class in defeat, like most of the other greats of ring history.

"Tarver would have given me all I could handle in my best days as a light heavyweight. I'll be back. I got hurt once and I think that was the turning point of the fight. He hit me with a good shot. But I kept coming. Can't nobody else beat me but Tarver."

Roy Jones astoundingly was able to turn back the clock after his double disasters - we saw that he still had some of that vintage magic on Saturday night. The blinding handspeed and the superhuman physique and power were back, so was that cocky arrogance and showboating. But Tarver is just too darn good, too smart and too confident and focused for Jones.

It was a great exciting fight. Larry Merchant, Emanuel Steward and Jim Lampley were fantastic throughout the HBO telecast and really conveyed the moment. Like the two fighters, they were in top form. But I thought Merchant was innacurate in the post-fight interview with Tarver, when he implied that Tarver had bested a faded Jones.

Tarver vehemently took offense to that viewpoint and sincerely lauded Jones for his intelligent strategies, which undoubtedly would have been spectacularly successful against the likes of Clinton Woods, Glenn Kelly or Virgil Hill. Tarver insisted that if he had made just one little mistake it would have been lights out. He emphatically believes Jones would have capitalized on any error and ended the fight in an instant. Jones waited and waited for that opening but Tarver was masterful. Merchant may not have appreciated the offensive effort Jones gave but Tarver, who was in the ring competing against it, certainly did.

Tarver has his number. Tarver has the upper hand. And Tarver has the style, weaponry, experience, intelligence and wit to defeat Roy Jones any time. Period. I really believe Jones looked as good as he ever has, as strong and speedy as ever, it's just the dilemma is that he simply can't shine against Tarver as he did in all those other fights. No matter what Roy tries, he just can't solve the mystery, the complex puzzle that is Antonio Tarver.

"I had to do my homework. I had to go to school and I passed with flying colors. If I would have made a mistake, he would have punished me. GIVE ME CREDIT," Tarver stated after his victory. "Roy had a lot of resistance and resilience. Roy was sharp tonight. Ya'll thought I was gonna be one-punch happy - but I passed my test. I did my homework. You're playin' chess all-around. It's a chess game. One mistake and I'm checkmate."

"Give a man credit where credit is due. He was beat by a better fighter. Period. I am one of the best fighters in the world. GIVE ME MY CREDIT."

Jones deserves so much credit too. To comeback from those devastations in his last two fights with the calibre of performance he put on in Tampa - against such a dangerous adversary - was amazing. Jones proved beyond any question he is one of the greats of the decade (just kidding - of all-time). And how he endured those wicked punches in round 11 - without crumbling - was almost miraculous. It's like he willed himself to not be knocked out again - no matter what he got hit with. Mind over matter.

Both gladiators have to be commended for such a thrilling and fairly contested superfight. Despite the high stakes and egos involved, Jones and Tarver showed their high class. Formerly one of the most self-gloating superstars you'll ever see, Jones displayed humility and character after losing such an important duel. Despite the failure, I believe his monumental career probably closed on a positive.

Just as well, Tarver showed his great rival plenty of respect. Despite all the harsh words and bad blood, the two clashed like an explosion, but after the violence was all over, the two warriors embraced and departed with mutual respect.

It was yet another very impressive high-point for the number one sport on earth.
The trilogy of Tarver and Jones is over now. And instead of one superstar, we now have two. Antonio Tarver shocked the world by achieving something no man ever did - he defeated the great Roy Jones not once, but twice.

Hail the Magic Man, the one and only Antonio Tarver.


----------



## GFR (Oct 4, 2005)

*Chris Byrd: Hang It Up!*

04.10.05 - By Craig Parrish: This past Saturday night I had the great displeasure of watching another Chris Byrd ???Title??? defense. I have not been this bored or frustrated since the last outing of John ???The Anaconda??? Ruiz. The fight was soundly booed by the fans at ringside throughout. And as tentative as Byrd was, his opponent, DaVarryl Williamson was just as guilty. This fight was so tentative, so lackluster, that the Ref instructed the fighters to start mixing it up on several occasions. Now, I happen to agree with the ringside announcer who claimed that the Ref has no business telling fighters how they should fight. They are the guys out there who are risking their necks, although that was certainly not the case here. I did feel sympathy for the Ref, however, who probably felt that if he didn???t spur something he would soon be asleep, thereby forfeiting his paycheck.

I respect the fact that Byrd is a great ???technician???, as he is slick and crafty. I respect the fact that he has come up from a much lower weight to win Heavyweight fights. He seems like a HELL of a nice guy as well, so it???s not easy to criticize him. But COME ON! If you want to be taken seriously as a Heavyweight Champ, you better get out there and throw some punches! Lamon Brewster doesn???t have nearly the skills of Byrd, but I respect him so much more as he is willing to fight. The same goes for James Toney, who in many ways is similar to Byrd but far more gutsy (no pun intended). When Toney says he will fight
anybody, anytime, anywhere, I believe him.

*Byrd reportedly turned down millions in a Wladimir Klitschko rematch to ???fight??? Williamson.* Although reports vary of why Byrd turned down the fight, it???s pretty clear he wants no part of Klitschko. What is left for him out there? Who is he going to fight next? Klitschko is his #1 contender, but that will be avoided as long as possible. Perhaps another Andrew Golota match? Ruiz? HOLYFIELD? It is becoming a lazy Susan of the same old tired matchups with the same old boring fighters.

Recently, Wladimir Klitschko surprised a lot of people by agreeing to fight Sam Peter, who many predicted was the next ???Savior??? of the Heavyweight division. Klitschko surprised even more people by winning the fight, given his china chin. This is what we need more of in this division. Step up Chris, or hang it up. And take Ruiz with you.


----------



## GFR (Oct 4, 2005)

*World Rankings - October: The Cruiserweights*


----------



## GFR (Oct 4, 2005)

*1. Jean Marc Mormeck* - Mormeck became the best Cruiserweight in the world in April with his victory over Wayne Braithwaite. Mormeck was so impressive that he turned some heads to towards the division for the first time in years. He must be more active to capitalize, however. He has no bout scheduled at this time.


----------



## GFR (Oct 4, 2005)

*2. Steve Cunningham* - It's been a solid year for the undefeated American. In April, he edged out fellow elite Cruiserweight Guillermo Jones by split decision. Cunningham followed that up with a easy decision victory over former WBA champ Kelvin Davis. A shot at Mormeck can't be too far away.


----------



## GFR (Oct 4, 2005)

*3. Guillermo Jones* - Many people thought Jones defeated number two cruiserweight Steve Cunningham a few months ago. "El Felino" has otherwise had a career year, knocking out former champions Kelvin Davis and Wayne Braithwaite in four rounds apiece. Rematches with Cunningham or Johnny Nelson, whom he drew with three years ago would be ideal.


----------



## GFR (Oct 4, 2005)

*4. Johnny Nelson* - Nelson has yet to fight this year, and when he does, it will probably be against Vincenzo Cantatore in a mandatory title defense. Nelson's placement among the elite is in limbo, mainly because of his lack of activity.


----------



## GFR (Oct 4, 2005)

*5. O'Neil Bell* - The IBF champ probably shouldn't be holding a belt right now, and if you saw his May bout with *Dale Brown* for the vacant title you know what I mean. If a rematch with Brown doesn't come, it's hard to justify Bell's status as a true champion. His thrilling bout with Sebastian Rothmann is worthy of a rematch as well.

*
I saw this fight...Brown kicked his ass......more corrupt judging*


----------



## GFR (Oct 4, 2005)

*6. Dale Brown* - "Cowboy" has every right to feel as though he should be holding a title right now. At 33, his window of opportunity for redemption is closing. After a victory over Damon Reed in August, Brown will hopefully get another shot at a title.



Dale is really ranked 5th in my book.....he beat up bell very bad


----------



## GFR (Oct 4, 2005)

*7. Wayne Braithwaite *- Braithwaite has yet to tally a victory in 2005, so the former champ has fallen far from his standing as the division's best fighter at the beginning of the year. Don't write off "Big Truck" yet, however. His two losses were to Jean Marc Mormeck and Guillermo Jones, two of the most impressive cruiserweights in the world.



Total bum......this ranking is a joke


----------



## GFR (Oct 4, 2005)

*8. Carl Thompson* - Thompson owns wins over the likes of Sebastian Rothmann and Chris Eubank. Age, injuries, and inactivity, however, will likely end his career before too long.


----------



## GFR (Oct 4, 2005)

*9. Sebastian Rothmann* - Rothmann has given some of the best cruiserweights in the world some scary moments. Last year he knocked down Carl Thompson in the fourth round of their nine round war. He followed that up by losing a narrow majority decision to Steve Cunningham. This year he was giving IBF champ O'Neil Bell fits before being stopped in the eleventh round. Rothmann is a fighter capable of going toe-to-toe with virtually anybody, but has yet to capitalize on his oppurtunites and notch a big victory.


----------



## GFR (Oct 4, 2005)

*10. Alexander Gurov* - Gurov has recorded six straight knockouts since his 2003 loss to Jean Marc Mormeck. The Ukrainian must take on better competition to prove he is ready for another title shot.


----------



## GFR (Oct 4, 2005)

*Duva Encouraged by Peter Performance*

04.10.05 - Having taken a week to evaluate the overall picture, promoter Dino Duva says he is encouraged by much of what he saw on September 24, while watching his fighter *Samuel Peter* suffer his first loss. Peter, now 24-1 (21 KOs), dropped a close unanimous decision (114-111 X 3) to former WBO Heavyweight Champion Wladimir Klitschko, but scored three knockdown and at times, seemed on the verge of a stoppage victory.

???While certainly he showed there are skills he must build on, in my opinion, he came out of this fight proving he is the future of the division,??? said the confident Duva. ???With a little more refinement, he???s going to go all the way. Klitschko got the "W" and I don't want to disrespect him, but if it is possible to come out of a loss with a lot of positives, Samuel did it with this fight.???

In evaluating the encouraging aspects of the fight, Duva points to a list of questions about Peter that were answered in impressive fashion. ???Samuel showed he has tremendous heart; he never quit coming against a guy who could be the second-hardest puncher in the division. And in so doing, he put his world-class chin on display. Plus, Samuel stayed strong throughout; he even dropped Klitschko in the tenth, so his stamina was also proven.

Overall, when you look at the fact that he???s only 25 years old, with lots of time to make adjustments, you have to come away thinking he is definitely the future of the heavyweight division. That was no joke he hung tough with,??? reminds Duva, ???that was the former heir apparent to the crown. And Samuel had him holding on and running for much of the fight. In fact, if the referee (Randy Neumann) had rightly warned and then taken points away from Klitschko for holding, it may have changed the entire style of the fight and very possibly ended in a KO for Sam.???

Peter???s manager Ivaylo Gotzev agrees. ???It???s obvious now that heavyweight boxing needs Sam Peter. He is the excitement in the division. And the James Toney and Chris Byrd bouts on the weekend only further proved my point. Those guys put everybody to sleep.

It???s always exciting when Samuel fights. We got the short end of the stick this time, but look at the two fighter???s performances. Who would you want to see again? There was one fighter wanting to fight and another one that was holding on for dear life to get the decision. You tell me who you would pay to see again.???

Duva says the next step for Team Peter will be two-fold. ???We have to make slight adjustments in his training, boxing skills and corner strategy; I think that???s clear. But I also think it???s important we put him back in action as soon as possible, to keep people excited about this young puncher with such a tremendous upside. "The TV Executives and fans around the world now have what they want and need ??? a crowd-pleasing heavyweight star of the future. He may have lost the battle, but he showed the world where he???s at in terms of progress and I???m completely convinced that by the end of 2006, he will be World Heavyweight Champion.???


----------



## GFR (Oct 4, 2005)

*Will Boxing Ever Again See a ???Golden Age????*

04.10.05 - By Aaron King: From the turn of the 20th century and for many years later, boxing was a staple of American entertainment. It was second only to baseball in the sporting world, and its champions were heroes of the highest order. Jack Dempsey was the biggest star of an era that housed names such as Babe Ruth, Red Grange, and Charles Lindbergh. In fact, he made more money than any of his contemporaries.

A championship fight was the most anticipated sporting event, outside of the World Series, and even that at times was no match for a good title bout between two great champions of the day. The 1938 rematch between Joe Louis and Max Schmeling is still considered by many to be the most important sporting affair ever.

Boxing had a way to transcend the boundaries of sport in a way that no other could. Social and racial lines have been drawn and crossed throughout its history. Perhaps no other man has been hated more than Jack Johnson, the black champion in a white man???s game, who, just because he could, caroused with white women. Muhammad Ali, besides being arguably the greatest boxer of all time, was a prominent figure in the civil rights??? movement. His defiant stand on the Vietnam War spoke for a nation of people of all creeds and backgrounds. In many ways, he was their voice; the voice of a nation crying out against the social injustices and political wrongs of the day.

Names like Rocky Marciano, Sugar Ray Robinson, George Foreman and Jake LaMotta are common outside boxing circles. Even more, such as Henry Armstrong, Carmen Basilio, Gene Fulmer, Sandy Saddler, Gene Tunney, Jersey Joe Walcott and Ezzard Charles, just to name a few, have a lofty place in boxing lore. Champions had followings that rock stars could only wish to have. Fighters were upper-tier athletes, as well as upper-tier men.

Boxing had a steady place in the American psyche. Its champions were celebrities and heroes. So how is it that boxing finds itself where it is today, without any sign of life on news broadcasts, barely a speck in newspapers, and even scant mention in sports television?

Interest in boxing is obviously not what it once was. The last true superstar was Mike Tyson, and for the most part, his stardom was an infamous contention. Even now, the most recognizable name is Tyson???s. That doesn???t say much of the sport. What initiated this collapse from grace, this precipitous freefall from its darling status of yesteryear? Has boxing reached the point of no return?

Ask different fans what the golden years of boxing were, and you???re bound to get different answers. Some will tell you it coincided with the Roaring Twenties, the days of Dempsey, Tunney and Benny Leonard. Every town and ethnic group had their own clubs. It was a way out for the sons of the poor immigrants who flooded the cities. Still others will tell you that boxing saw its best days in the ???70s, when the heavyweight division experienced its peak with men like Ali, Joe Frazier, Foreman, Ken Norton and many others. Other future legends like Roberto Duran, Sugar Ray Leonard, Salvador Sanchez, Carlos Monzon, Wilfredo Gomez, Bobby Chacon and Alexis Arguello crowded the lower divisions.

As the golden era of the ???70s progressed, a man named Don King had begun to emerge as boxing???s premier promoter. Since that time, he has promoted hundreds of fighters including Ali, Duran, Larry Holmes, Julio Cesar Chavez and Tyson. As he and rival promoter Bob Arum began to obtain more and more of the best fighters, they began to obtain more and more of the power. It is King???s rise to prominence that many blame for boxing???s recent tribulations.

It is true that King, as well as Arum, have assumed a lot of power in boxing, especially with the major sanctioning bodies (all three have named King the greatest promoter in history). Boxing has a much more business-driven appearance to it. But, all things considered, the shrinking interest in boxing far exceeds those created by King or Arum.

Boxing is far less accessible than it was years ago. It is impossible to see a fight on the traditional stations (NBC, ABC, and CBS), and the best fights almost always have a price tag of about $50 with them. This is hardly a product of King???s tenure. Sports??? business as a whole has evolved to this point. There are more sporting options, all competing for the consumer buck, for people to watch, so young fans will tend to gravitate to the more accessible ones.

Because of this, that most marquee fights are on HBO, Showtime or Pay-Pay-View, incoming sports fans will probably watch what they can for free. Another deterrent for young fans is that they are coming up in the ???highlight age???. Baseball teams each play 162 games a year. It is easy for a young fan to sit down and watch a game on almost any given day, and if they miss it, they can turn on ESPN or Fox Sports to catch the highlights of the game. The same applies to basketball, football and hockey. They each have set seasons and each team play during this season. It???s a pretty basic formula, but its reliability creates new fans easily. Your favorite team will always be playing, and you can bet that your favorite player will be their too. This reliability doesn???t exist in boxing. Fights can be scheduled at any point during the year, and the best fighters aren???t ever fighting very often. Many of the best champions fight once or, if they???re busy, two times a year. This doesn???t give the incoming fan much to observe.

A few weeks back, when the idea to write this piece first came up, I was speaking with a friend of mine. He, like me, is a sports fan, but doesn???t refine himself to just one. To be sure, he loves all sports, including boxing, although he doesn???t follow it nearly as closely as I do. I asked him why he didn???t enjoy the sport as much as he did others, and he gave me a short response. ???I don???t see the fighters on SportsCenter.??? It was strikingly true. As I let the comment settle in me for a second, I asked him why that mattered. Once again, there was little hesitation. ???If they only fight once a year, then they aren???t on ESPN. If I don???t see them there, I have to watch the broadcast. If I have to pay $50 for something I???ve never watched before, then I???m not going to order it,??? he said, later confessing that he first saw his favorite baseball player, Ken Griffey Jr., on SportsCenter highlights.

With that, he summed up much of the problem in boxing viewership - the younger people aren???t watching it as much because they don???t see the best fighters enough. And it???s perfectly logical that they wouldn???t want to buy a Pay-Per-View bout if they hadn???t seen the fighters before. If they only fight once a year, then young sports fans don???t have the opportunity to see their highlights often, as they do with their favorite teams and players in other sports. As a result, there is less demand for these highlights, so when there is a big fight, SportsCenter has less an obligation to show these highlights.

It seems like quite a cycle. So, does it mean that boxing as a popular sport is doomed?

Not quite. Most sports writers will admit that few things in sport are as electrifying as a major championship fight. That has been the case since the late 1800s. It is as addicting an atmosphere as one can find in sports, and if a hearty, young fan stumbles upon such an event, chances are good that he or she will come back for more.

There are still fights and fighters that generate enough buzz to convince people to watch. A perfect case is the trilogy between Arturo Gatti and Mickey Ward. The first bout was arguably one of the greatest in the history of boxing. For those who didn???t watch it, the word spread quickly of how the two men fought like there was a championship on the line; of how it was a throwback to the earlier times; of how the excitement was unmatchable. I have personally met people whose love for boxing was fashioned by these fights. A few of them had actually never watched a match before. Gatti and Ward, respectively, had been very popular in their careers before their epic battles.

Ultimately, the heavyweight division will likely always dictate the popularity of the sport. As of late, there has been little reason to feel wound up about the ???glamour division???, but there are now some men on the way in that could change that. Despite his loss to Wladimir Klitschko, Samuel Peter has the sort of power that can bring fans back to boxing. Big power leads to big knockouts, and that has always been one of boxing???s strongest selling points. Peter has the ability to charge the division.

Boxing is in a very critical time in its development. It???s competing with more sports than ever for viewers. Whether or not it gets some of this viewership is going to depend on how well it appeals to young fans. The programs on the ESPN networks and others such as MSG and Fox Sports will help perpetuate the fight game to new fans, who will then go to HBO, Showtime and Pay-Per-View, so long as the quality is good. In other words, as long as there are good boxers that fight often enough to be seen, boxing will always have a home. How big that home is, is continually changing, but we can be assured of this: There are few feelings that match the adrenaline rush of the opening bell.


----------



## GFR (Oct 5, 2005)

*What now, Roy?
*
04.10.05 - By Jim Amato: OK...You're Roy Jones Jr. and you just got your butt whipped by Antonio Tarver again. You managed to go the distance but in doing so you sacrificed any chance you had of winning. Tarver is just a tough nut for you to crack. He's a tall, rangy southpaw with good power but you already knew that. You remembered the shot he caught you with in the second fight. You were not going to get hit with that shot again. No way that was going to happen. So you decided to fight a safety first fight. This was a fight Roy Jones could have won...should have won. Tarver is a very, very good fighter but if Roy would have gambled a bit. If he would have jumped into the foray with both hands blazing. Who knows what would have happened.

It's too late to turn back now but Roy said he is going to fight again. Last time I looked Roy has lost his last three fights. Someone mentioned a rematch with Glencoffe Johnson. Bad move...Roy would need speed to deal with the pressure that Johnson would put on him. At this stage of his career Roy just does not have the tools to hold off Johnson. That match
would probably be a repeat of their first fight.

To me if Roy is hell bent on continuing he should seek a match with IBF titleholder Clinton Woods.This is a natural. A prime time Roy stopped Woods a few years back. Now that Woods is champion I would think that he would like to avenge that loss. He'd also pick up a hefty chunk of change. Woods is a very improved fighter as he showed in his recent victory over rugged Julio Gonzalez.

*Personally I would like to see Roy retire*. He has nothing left to prove but with each loss he is tarnishing his legacy. Roy will be in the Boxing Hall Of Fame. Probably a first ballot inductee. Still as the losses mount up fans will wonder if he deserves to be mentioned in the same breath as Ezzard Charles, Archie Moore, Billy Conn, Bob Foster, Michael Spinks, etc...

Roy was the best light heavyweight of his time and I'll always feel he could have handled Tarver and Johnson when he was at the top of his game. I say that with no disrespect toward Antonio or Glen.

I've never been a big Jones fan but I have to respect what he has accomplished in his career. It is such a sd thing to watch a once great fighter hanging on, seeking his past glory. I just hope Roy does not hang on too long.


----------



## GFR (Oct 5, 2005)

*The Ring has Jeff Lacy Covered!
*
ST. PETERSBURG, FL (October 5, 2005) -- U.S. Olympian...IBF champion....IBO champion. *Now undefeated world super middleweight champion JEFF "LEFT HOOK" LACY* can add "The Ring" cover to his impressive and ever-growing resume. Lacy, 20-0 (16 KOs), from St. Petersburg, FL, makes his cover debut on the Fall 2005 issue of The Ring where "The Bible of Boxing" touts Lacy for bringing excitement back to the super middleweight division. The issue hits newsstands October 11.

"Left Hook," who won the vacant IBF title by knocking out Syd Vanderpool, October 2, 2004, has successfully defended that title three times over the past 11 months. He added the IBO title to his trophy case when he stopped defending champion Robin Reid in the eighth round of their August 6 title unification bout, in front of over 15,000 fans at the St. Pete Times Forum in Tampa, FL.
*
The first member of the 2000 U.S. Olympic team to win a world title, Lacy *begins the second year of his world championship reign with a title defense against the IBF's No. 5-rated contender, Scott Pemberton, 29-3-1 (24 KOs), Saturday, November 5 at Caesars Tahoe. SHOWTIME Championship Boxing will broadcast it live along with the Rafael Marquez-Silence Mabuza IBF/IBO bantamweight title unification bout.


----------



## GFR (Oct 5, 2005)

*World Rankings - October: The Light Heavyweights*


----------



## GFR (Oct 5, 2005)

*1. Antonio Tarver *- "The Magic Man" made it two out of three against Roy Jones last Saturday. Now that it's clear he has Jones' number, a rubber match with Glen Johnson is the next logical move for the champ. After that, a move up to heavyweight may not be too far behind.


----------



## GFR (Oct 5, 2005)

*2. Glen Johnson *- Johnson is out to prove his breakout year in 2004 was no fluke. After losing to Antonio Tarver in June, Johnson bounced back with an easy decision victory over George Khalid Jones September 30th. Look for "The Road Warrior" to land another big fight in the near future.


----------



## GFR (Oct 5, 2005)

*3. Zsolt Erdei -* Erdei made a terrific splash when he easily out pointed Julio Gonzalez last year. Since then, the undefeated Hungarian has struggled with Huga Gernan Geray. Erdei won a majority decision against Geray last year and won a split decision this year. Former WBA champion Mehdi Sahnoune is next (October 22nd).


----------



## GFR (Oct 5, 2005)

*4. Roy Jones* - Jones, despite losing his last three fights, says he will be back in the ring. The good news is the former champ did manage to give Tarver some trouble in their third fight, which is a lot more than could be said for their second fight. Now it seems Jones is a fighter more interested in not being knocked out than winning the fight.


----------



## GFR (Oct 5, 2005)

*5. Fabrice Tiozzo* - Tiozzo effectively ended the career of Dariusz Michalczewski in February by knocking out the Pole in the 6th round. A December defense against Paul Murdoch figures to be next.


----------



## GFR (Oct 5, 2005)

*6. Clinton Woods* - Woods out pointed Julio Gonzalez last month to win the IBF title. Before that, he knocked out the undefeated Rico Hoye in the fifth round in March. So far, 2005 has been very kind to the man best known for a questionable draw with Glen Johnson and a TKO loss to Roy Jones.


----------



## GFR (Oct 5, 2005)

*7. Tomasz Adamek* - The WBC champion earned his title the hard way - by beating Aussie Paul Briggs in a 12 round war in May. Now he takes on Thomas Ulrich October 15th in Germany. Adamek is a extremely tough, undefeated young champion that has a bright future in a division ruled by many fighters in the twilight of their careers.


----------



## GFR (Oct 5, 2005)

*8. Paul Briggs* - The former champ lost his belt to the man one spot ahead of him on this list, Tomasz Adamek, in May. Briggs' next opponent has yet to be determined, although he seems committed to fighting again before the year is out.


----------



## GFR (Oct 5, 2005)

*9. Thomas Ulrich *- Ulrich's lone loss on his record was against Glen Johnson, which says a lot of good things about the German. Now he gets his shot at a title, against Tomasz Adamek of Poland for the WBC strap.


----------



## GFR (Oct 5, 2005)

*10. Julio Gonzalez* - After beating dangerous veteran Montell Griffin by technical decision earlier this year, Gonzalez lost to Clinton Woods in Woods' backyard of England. At 29, Gonzalez has already fought elite competition and won a major title (WBO). There's still plenty of time to rebuild.


----------



## GFR (Oct 6, 2005)

*Castillo vs Corrales II final press conference* 

- Diego Corrales, WBC/WBO lightweight champion (r): "This is round 11. We are picking up where we left of in the first fight five months ago. This is the final battle and I will win the war. If necessary, I will go to Hell's end to finish this fight and keep my belts."

Jose Luis Castillo, former two-time WBC lightweight champion (l): "I know I lost the battle but THIS is a war. And I know I will win the war. Saturday's fight will be much better than the first one ... because I will leave the ring as world champion ... again."

"Uno Mas!" . . . "One More Time!" -- the world lightweight championship rematch between Diego Corrales and Jose Luis Castillo, takes place Saturday, October 8, at Thomas & Mack Center, Las Vegas, NV. Promoted by Gary Shaw Productions and Top Rank, in association with Caesars Palace and Wynn Las Vegas, will be broadcast live on SHOWTIME Pay-Per-View begining at 9 P.M. ET / 6 P.M. PT


----------



## GFR (Oct 6, 2005)

*James Figg: Father of Modern Boxing*

06.10.05 - By: M.C. Southorn: James Figg was born to a poor farming family in Thames Village, Oxfordshire in 1695. He was the youngest of seven children. Figg took to the martial arts early, and he was already reknowned as a master of the short-sword and cudgel when he took up unarmed fighting. Based from The Greyhound Inn in Cornmarket, Thame, Figg travelled far and wide working the fighting booths of the popular fairs of the time. He was soon a regular at such festivals as the Southwark fair, where he challenged all comers at both armed and unarmed combat ???from noon ???till night???. It was here that he was first spied by the Earl of Peterborough, who became his patron and took him to London.

With the Earl???s patronage, Figg opened a fighting academy in the Tottenham Court Road district. He called it ???Figg???s Amphitheatre??? and became an instructor, and later, a promoter of some of his 1000 students.

His business card, designed by his artist friend William Hogarth (who later painted his portrait) declared Figg to be the ???master of the noble science of defence??? available to teach the use of the ???small backsword and quarterstaff at home and abroad???. Although there are records of prizefights in England dating from 1681 (the first being between the Duke of Albemere???s butler and his butcher), Figg is the first to have attained national celebrity thanks in part to his association with Hogarth.

The boxing of Figg???s day was not so much boxing as streetfighting. Bare knuckles and open-hand blows were allowed, as was grappling, and hip-throws. Kicking a man when he was down (known as ???spurring???) and eye-gouging were permitted as well. In these respects the sport was less civilized than it had been in ancient Greek times, and in fact, it closer resembled Pankration (Greek no-holds-barred fighting) than it did Pygmahia (Greek boxing). Thanks to his Academy, Figg popularized both armed and unarmed fighting techniques, and added the parries of the sword and staff to the conventional unarmed combat of the time.

In 1719, the 24-year-old Figg declared himself Champion of England. His claim was universally accepted, as he had beaten all the other major fighters including Tim Buck, Tom Stokes, Bill Flanders and Chris Clarkson.

In 1720, Figg effectively franchised sold his Amphitheatre to one of his students and set up shop at a place called The Boarded House in the Bear Garden, located in Marleybone Fields on Oxford Street in London. At this establishment contests between men, between women, and between baited animals were held. A printed article from the period featuring a challenge from one Rowland Bennett of Ireland asserts that, having seen a demonstration by James Figg, Bennett became ???fully persuaded that if the proper method is executed against him, he (like Sampson with his hair off) is like other men.??? Bennett offered
the following challenge: ???For a trial of which I do now invite him to meet me and exercise the usual weapons fought on the stage.???

Bennett is referring to the custom of the time that had fights consist first of a sword duel to first blood, then of a fistfight to first fall, and finally of a match of cudgels (clubs) to first fall. The winner of two out of three of these matches would win the contest. This method of combat was all the more risky considering antibiotic medicine did not exist, and there was little to prevent an infected wound from becoming fatal.

Figg replied that he would ???give the said Rowland Bennett the opportunity of putting this proper method in execution,??? promising that he would, ???not fail to meet at the place and time appointed???. Figg goes on to express his hopes that ???spectators may from thence receive entire satisfaction??? and he closes by promising all that his methods will be ???by the way of the old style???. The article ends, like all good advertisements with, ???The doors will be opened at four and the matters mount at six precisely.???

Figg retained his claim to his Title against Rowland Bennett, and also against such fighters as Philip McDonald (the Dublin Carpenter), James Stokes (Citizen of London), and William Finn of Ireland. In all, Figg was believed to have had around 270 fights, and he only lost once, in 1726, to a pipe-maker named Ned Sutton. Figg, then 31, claimed he was ill and demanded and received a re-match, which he won. Sutton demanded and received a third bout to determine who was The Champion once and for all.

In this third fight, Sutton was stabbed in the knee in the first round and was thus forced to retire before the unarmed round could begin so Figg regained his Title.

Shortly after this fight James Figg went into semi-retirement. He still called himself ???Champion???, yet he preferred to promote his young protégés, who tended to favour unarmed prizefighting over swords and cudgels.

In the years following his unofficial retirement, Figg???s Amphitheatre attracted hundreds of young boxers ??? enough to keep the master in the business of fight promotions until his death in 1734 at the age of 38 (most likely of tuberculosis). With Figg gone The Championship of England was up for grabs and there is some confusion as to who exactly was the heir to The Title. Regardless of this, and in spite of the vast differences between today???s sport and that of the early 18th century, the modern lineage of

The Heavyweight Championship of the World begins with James Figg.


----------



## GFR (Oct 6, 2005)

*Witter Lynes up Colin, Branco and Mayweather*

06.10.05 - Bradford???s Junior Witter will meet Italy???s Gianluca Branco in a final eliminator for the WBC light welterweight title once he has successfully defended his British, Commonwealth and European crowns against Colin Lynes at the York Hall in Bethnal Green on October 21st.Whilst the Lynes fight ??? promoted by Matchroom Sports - has been scheduled for a while now, the WBC???s decision to mandate a contest for the right to fight their champion *Floyd Mayweather* was only made today, (October 6th), at their annual convention being held in Cadiz, Spain.

???This news means that Junior is rapidly closing in on a super fight against Mayweather, one of the world???s best pound for pound fighters,??? said promoter Mick Hennessy, who is in Cadiz representing his boxers.

There was more good news for Witter. The WBC also decided that if a purse bid were required to establish who had the right to promote the fight against Branco, he would be entitled to 60% of the winning offer.

???Normally, in this situation the winning bid is split 50-50 between the two co-challengers for the mandatory position,??? Hennessy explained.

???But after a vigorous discussion between the WBC, Branco???s promoter and Hennessy Sports, it was agreed that the split would be 60-40 in Junior???s favour.

???This is in order to reflect the fact that Junior has already won a WBC eliminator ??? when he dominated the world class Lovemore N???Dou in Los Angeles in February, scoring two knockdowns on the way to a sensational points win.

???When you also consider Junior???s recent performances, his loyalty to the WBC and the fact that we have requested final eliminators for him in the past, it becomes even more evident that he deserves the bigger share.???

Witter, of course, first has to get past Lynes, who fancies his chances of causing an upset. Last week the 26-year-old from Dagenham stated that it was time for Witter to be beaten by a younger fighter. It is a claim that has been met with derision.

???Is that all he can say about why he is going to win this fight? Sounds like he is grasping at straws to me,??? said Witter. ???Yes I am older than him, but if anything I will use that as motivation. I enjoy beating young up and comers who think they can take me on; it gives me satisfaction.

???And after all, I am only 31 ??? and a young 31 at that. You haven???t seen me in too many wars have you? How am I going to get old yet?

???In fact, I am still improving. I am fitter that I have ever been, faster than I have ever been and packing a bigger punch with both fists. Unfortunately for him, he???s going to be finding that out first hand.

???Hopefully I will peak around the time I get to fight Mayweather next year. I will need to be at my best for that, but I know that if I land flush on him, or any other 140lb fighter, its lights out.???


----------



## GFR (Oct 6, 2005)

*Jose Luis Castillo: "I am 1000 Percent Ready"*

05.10.05 - Two-time world champion Jose Luis Castillo shook out at Caesars Palace today and said he is "1000 per cent ready" to take on Diego 'Chico' Corrales in 'One More Time - The Epic Rematch' at the Thomas and Mack on Saturday night. "Corrales won the first battle - but I am going to win the war and believe me, this second fight will be a war," said Castillo..

Castillo, with a large crowd wrapped around an outdoor ring, shook out, hit the mitts, cracked the speed bag and then signed many autographs and posed for photographs with fight fans.

He looked in top condition, was in excellent spirits and was at the outdoor arena - the Roman Plaza at Caesars Palace - for over an hour.

Carlos 'Famoso' Hernandez, Jorge Arce, Julio Cesar Chavez Jr. then hit the ring followed by Chico Corrales.

Chavez Jr., it was announced today, will take on Jeremy Stiers of Kansas City. The fight is scheduled for six rounds.


----------



## GFR (Oct 6, 2005)

http://www.hbo.com/boxing/


----------



## GFR (Oct 6, 2005)

*Seek and Destroy: Klitschko vs. Rahman*
World Heavyweight Championship. Saturday, November 12, Live on Pay-Per-View.

LAS VEGAS, September 19 ??? There can only be one king and on Saturday, November 12, at the Thomas & Mack Center in Las Vegas, NV, world heavyweight champion Vitali "Dr. Iron Fist" Klitschko and interim heavyweight champion Hasim "The Rock" Rahman will go mano-a-mano in the biggest event of the year for the biggest prize in sports. Top Rank, in association with K2 Promotions, Caesars Palace and Wynn Las Vegas, presents "Seek and Destroy!" -- The Heavyweight Championship of the World.

"This is the most significant heavyweight championship bout in many years," said Bob Arum, CEO of Top Rank. "There's nothing like a highly-anticipated heavyweight title fight," said Mark Taffet of HBO PPV. "Boxing fans have been waiting a long time for the Klitschko-Rahman showdown and on Nov. 12 they're finally going to get it."

Tickets for "Seek and Destroy" go on sale Wednesday and are $1,000, $750, $500, $300, $200, $100 and $50. The box office phone number is (702)-739-3267.

HBO PPV.com 	
HBO PPV.com
My personal opinion - Rahman is the strongest fighter in the heavyweight division right now. He has a lot of weapons. I don't want to make the same mistake as Lennox Lewis.
- Vitali Klitschko
HBO PPV.com
Klitschko, 35-2 with 34 knockouts, from Kiev, Ukraine, is the World Boxing Council (WBC) and the Ring Magazine champion. He is universally recognized as the World Heavyweight Champion. WBC interim champion Rahman, 41-5-1 with 33 knockouts, of Baltimore, MD., is looking to regain the title he won in 2001, when he knocked out Lennox Lewis in South Africa.

Arum also announced that World Boxing Organization (WBO) welterweight champion Antonio Margarito, 32-4, 33 KOs, of Tijuana, Mexico, will defend his world title against Manuel Gomez, 28-10-2, 20 KOs, of Laredo, Texas.

As an added attraction, Julio Cesar Chavez Jr. ???the enormously popular teenage son of the legendary Julio Cesar Chavez" will box on the Pay-Per-View telecast.

At the age of 34, Klitschko has been fighting as a professional for over 8 ½ years. He won the vacant WBC world heavyweight title in April, 2004, and made a successful defense in his last fight on Dec. 11.

In his title defense Klitschko tore into Danny Williams and dominated the fight. Klitschko scored one knockdown in the first round, cut Williams over his right eye and scored additional knockdowns in the third, seventh and eighth rounds.

The referee stopped the fight at 1:26 of the eighth round. Klitschko led by scores of 70-60, 70-60 and 70-59.

"I was surprised he was able to take so many punches," said Klitschko.

Klitschko will now focus on Rahman who is the WBC interim heavyweight champion.

Rahman was scheduled to challenge Klitschko on April 30 for the title but the fight was postponed and rescheduled. The WBC authorized a title fight for the interim with the condition that Klitschko fight the winner.

HBO PPV.com 	
HBO PPV.com
I just had some chicken Kiev prepared for him, because I am so happy he's not chicken anymore. We're finally getting in the ring. I'm glad he's all healed up. I just hope and pray he doesn't stub his toe or prick his finger before November 12th.
- Hasim Rahman
HBO PPV.com
Rahman won that fight, defeating Monte Barrett on August 13.

Rahman had an unusual introduction to boxing. When he was a teenager, he was challenged by a local boxer to what was called a "body punching contest."

"I got the better of him and he said I should stop by the Mack Lewis Gym. I never forgot what he told me 'You could make a million bucks."

So, at the age of 20, Rahman began training in the local gym.

Klitschko is the older brother of 1996 Olympic gold medalist and former WBO world heavyweight champion Wladimir Klitschko. Vitali was born in Kyrgystan, Wladimir in Kazakhstan. When they were young boys they traveled extensively through the Soviet Union with their father, Wladimir Rodionovich, a colonel in the Soviet Air Force from Ukraine, and their mother, Nadezhda Ulyanovna, a clerk, from Russia. The family settled in the Ukraine in 1985.

Vitali started boxing at the age of 13, his brother Wladimir at 14. Both brothers have doctorates and speak Ukrainian, Russian, German and English.

The Klitschko vs. Rahman pay-per-view telecast, beginning at 9 pm ET/6 pm PT on November 12, has a suggested retail of $49.95. It will be broadcast live on HBO Pay-Per-View and will be available to over 50 million pay-per-view homes. The telecast will be available in HD-TV for those viewers who can receive HD.


----------



## GFR (Oct 6, 2005)

.


----------



## GFR (Oct 6, 2005)

..


----------



## GFR (Oct 6, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Oct 6, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Oct 7, 2005)

*AAPRP Announces ???Medical Recommendations To Improve Safety In Boxing'*

Darien, Connecticut ??? October 7, 2005, ??? At the request of boxing commissions and in response to the recent ringside tragedies, The American Association of Professional Ringside Physicians (AAPRP) announced today recommendations to improve safety in professional boxing. At the recent AAPRP Medical Conference in Atlantic City, New Jersey, the AAPRP Board Members in cooperation with the AAPRP membership discussed immediate changes in boxing to decrease the likelihood of additional injuries or catastrophes in boxing. Dr. Michael Schwartz, AAPRP Chairman stated, ???It is time that we urge all commissions across the world to develop uniformed standards to protect these athletes. In an inherently dangerous sport, it is imperative that these recommendations be adopted immediately in the hope of saving a life. Obviously, additional research is needed and we ask all of our ringside physician experts to continue to investigate and develop ringside protocols to improve the sport.???

Below are the AAPRP Recommendations:

All sparring should take place with oversized gloves to minimize the cumulative forces of the punches during training. (i.e. Heavyweights 20-22 oz gloves...Middleweights 16 oz gloves and lightweights 12 oz gloves, etc.)
Minimize head shots during training to decrease the likelihood of pre-existing damage prior to entering the ring for the competition.

All states immediately adopt the minimum medical requirements of the ABC and AAPRP. If these requirements are not adopted, the AAPRP asks promoters and sanctioning bodies to consider not holding boxing matches in these venues until they comply with these recommendations.

Boxers who have not fought for over 12 months should not fight more than 10 rounds. The question of inactivity raises concerns about the likelihood of increased risks of injuries based on inactivity and conditioning.

Fighter's not be permitted to lose more than 3% body weight at the weigh-in before a fight. Additionally, no fighter gaining more than 5% body weight should be permitted to compete after the weigh-in.

Medial data bank is implemented immediately to follow the medical history during a boxer's career.

Promoters, managers, cornermen, commissioners are encouraged to anonymously report boxer's whom they believe are showing early changes consistent with brain damage. This information will then be investigated and (if necessary) be utilized to require more tests or to terminate a boxer's career.

The ringside physician should remain at the venue until all the competitors have left the
arena.

The ringside physician should notify the local hospital and on-call neurosurgeon that a
boxing match will be taking place.

*10) No fighter who is Hepatitis C or HIV antibody positive should be permitted to fight even

if the virus is undetectable in their blood.*

11) Further research (i.e. the medical severity index, the Impact concussion study, rapid

HIV/infectious disease testing, etc.) is encouraged and should be utilized to determine

those at greater risk for injury.

12) A minimum of two ringside physicians should attend every boxing match.

For more information, please contact the AAPRP (Ringsidemd@aol.com ), visit our website at www.AAPRP.Org or call (203) 662-8900.

Established in 1997, the AAPRP was created to develop medical protocols and guidelines to ensure the safety and protection of professional boxer. The not-for-profit association is comprised of experienced ringside physicians from around the world who are dedicated to the medical aspects of the sport of boxing. Since its inception, the AAPRP has consistently grown to include physicians from around the globe who are working together toward a common goal of helping to ensure the health, safety and protection of professional boxers.


----------



## GFR (Oct 7, 2005)

*HBO needs to bring back "Big" George Foreman*

06.10.05 - By Geoffrey Ciani: Two weeks ago, I was thrilled by ???Big??? George Foreman???s unexpected return to HBO???s commentating booth. It was like a breath of fresh air! Just hearing the clever words and witty remarks of the man who used to be the best part of HBO???s commentating team, bar none, made the entire evening of boxing that much more enjoyable. That???s the type of professional George Foreman is ??? he???s so good, that his presence alone can help elevate the entire overall boxing experience for fans across the globe. The night Wladimir Klitschko defeated Sam Peter was an example of such. ???Big??? George helped elevate the overall quality of the boxing broadcast with his magnificent commentary. Sadly, HBO missed the boat this past weekend, and didn???t invite Foreman back.

It???s no coincidence that the quality of HBO???s broadcasts has been in steady decline since the departure of Foreman. The official story is that Foreman retired in order spend more time with his wife and family.

This came in the immediate aftermath of two controversial decisions that occurred in back-to-back weeks back in September of 2003. On September 13, 2003, Shane Mosley defeated Oscar De La Hoya in a narrow points decision; on September 20, 2003, Chris Byrd escaped with a controversial win against Fres Oquendo.

Is the official story true? Did Foreman really want to spend more time with his wife and family? Or is it possible that perhaps Foreman was a convenient scapegoat?

Foreman took a lot of heat from the boxing world over what many considered to be "biased commentating" on his part, but this is not a fair assesment of what happened. First of all, this wasn???t biased commentating on the part of Foreman. The entire HBO broadcast team called those fights as if De La Hoya and Oquendo should have been declared the winners. After all, it was pretty obvious to everyone who watched that Oquendo should have been given the nod over Byrd, and it appears that a majority of fans seem to believe that De La Hoy beat Mosley (I actually had Mosley beating De La Hoya in their rematch, but that???s neither here nor there). So why was Foreman singled out? Especially in light of the fact that the entire HBO team seemed to believe that Byrd and Mosley did not deserve their respective victories?

Frankly, I have no idea why Foreman was singled out by the boxing world for supposedly being "biased", but any such accusations were complete and total bullshit! By comparison to the other members of the HBO team, Foreman clearly has more to offer than any of them, as can be evidenced by last weekend???s broadcast in the Klitschko-Peter fight.

I was reminded of how much I miss "Big" George while listening to Jim Lampley, as he stumbled and bumbled his way through calculating simple mathematics. Perhaps a course in remedial math can help remedy Lampley???s troubles? In any case, when Lampley isn???t being challenged by grammar school math problems, he usually comes across as one of the most biased commentators on the team, in my opinion. In fact, it seems to me that Lampley often acts like a cheerleader for the HBO house fighter. Yet people accused Foreman of being "biased"? Ridiculous!

Then we have Manny Steward, who???s actually quite good. Steward usually brings forth a unique perspective to fans and is usually able to breakdown fights into technical terms. He excels at analyzing style match-ups, and usually provides great insight into how different fights unfold. Steward???s problem is that he has zero entertainment value. Listening to Steward analyze a boxing match is almost as boring as listening to Congressmen discuss the annual budget. Steward usually has something interesting to say, but his delivery stinks.

Next we have the man who just lost a lop-sided decision this past weekend, Roy Jones Junior. Jones is actually a pretty good commentator, and much like Foreman, his experience as a boxer helps him in this regard. His fighting experience helps him bring forth a unique perspective to fans much in the same way Steward???s training experience helps him bring forth a unique perspective. Sadly, Jones shares something else in common with Steward ??? lack of entertainment value. Perhaps Jones doesn???t sound as boring as a Congressman discussing the annual budget, but surely he???s no more entertaining than an actuary explaining complicated statistical probabilities.

Finally, we have the best member of the current HBO commentating team, Larry Merchant. Merchant is the best in the business right now, by far. The main reason for this is that Merchant is extremely entertaining. His clever play with words and his brilliant analogies are always a joy to hear. Perhaps at times, it sounds as if Merchant might be inebriated, but that just adds to his overall charm. He is an outstanding commentator, and always has been. The only thing missing from his repertoire is his former counterpart, ???Big??? George Foreman.

Foreman & Merchant were like a dynamic duo in the commentating booth. Together, they produced the most important aspect a commentating team is supposed to provide ??? pure entertainment! They were the Oscar & Felix of the boxing world ??? that is, the Oscar Madison and Felix Unger of the boxing world, not to be confused with Oscar De La Hoya and Felix Trinidad.

The bottom line is, HBO ought to do the right thing and bring back George Foreman. He was ???The Heart & Soul of HBO Boxing???, and their broadcasts have suffered considerably in his absence. None of the current members of HBO???s commentating team posses anything close to Foreman???s unique combination of experience, insight, humor, charm, straight-forwardness, and entertainment value. Simply put, he is the complete package, as far as commentators go.

HBO ??? please bring back, ???Big??? George! You don???t want to lose him to Showtime, do you?


----------



## GFR (Oct 8, 2005)

*Diego Corrales - Jose Castillo: Tempting Fate*


----------



## GFR (Oct 8, 2005)

07.10.05 - By Wray Edwards: There are several very good reasons why this re-match between Chico and Jose is not a good idea. In a previous article the author compared Corrales-Castillo One to a work of art which might be very hard to follow. ???Leave well-enough alone??? comes to mind every time thoughts of this re-match come to the surface. Rematch agreements aside, because of the brutal nature of the first meeting, it might have been the better part of valor for this encore to have been scheduled after each fighter had taken one or two interim bouts with other opponents.


----------



## GFR (Oct 8, 2005)

The sport of Boxing is, sometimes, a monster which devours its children. Courageous, young men tempted by fortune, fame and hubris are quite vulnerable to the momentum of their ???success??? and the adulation of their ???friends??? and fans.

The fight game ranks right near the top when it comes to the question ???What have you done lately???? Movie directors, footballers, round-ballers and baseballers all ply their trades within the collective comfort of team efforts, and despite free agency, they bask in the security of team support.


----------



## GFR (Oct 8, 2005)

Though boxers are often accompanied by corner people and management types with the word ???team??? on their shirts, it is only he or she alone who enters the ring to risk life and limb. Single combatants who enter the lists of golf, tennis or track and field competition do not regularly face death in their confrontations with others. One-on-one, full-contact encounters such as occur in the squared circle, are subject to consequences which make trivial all other forms of combat save full-blown,
military war.


----------



## GFR (Oct 8, 2005)

Recent hype presentations surrounding this contest have featured familiar boxing commentators and pundits extolling the virtues of this fight. Gone are the brief caveats mentioned in post-fight commentary. Statements like, ???I don???t know Larry, sometimes a fight like this can take so much out of a guy that it might shorten his career??????or, ???Wow, I wonder if they will ever be the same after that bloodbath????


----------



## GFR (Oct 8, 2005)

The sport is replete with cautionary examples of death, brain damage, speech impediments, tremors and ocular dysfunction. In ancient Rome death in the arena was par for the course???or should one say, ???Par for the coarse???? During the recent bout between Jones and Tarver this writer abandoned ringside (due to the endless posing of Antonio and Roy) and retreated to the highest point of vantage to observe the boxing organism from the edge of the spectacle.


----------



## GFR (Oct 8, 2005)

Due to reluctance on the part of both fighters to truly engage except for a few thrashers in two or three rounds, there was a lot of very loud fan outrage from lack of action. As the crowd, once divided into partisan camps, began to discover their mutual frustration with the fight???s obvious failure to live up to its ???no excuses??? hype, they joined forces to whistle, boo and make cat-calls for more action. It was almost humorous to watch their emotions whipsawed from excited screaming, when their guy got in a few pokes, to disappointed carping as the ???fight??? once again degenerated into a tentative posing contest.


----------



## GFR (Oct 8, 2005)

This series of contrasting atmospherics surrounding the ring demonstrated how fans can become a mob in just a few seconds. They had little patience with the boxers, and averaged about thirty seconds to mutate from respectful expectation to ranting about the paucity of action whenthings got slow. How appropriate that this avarice for mayhem should echo in a place called the Forum as the reluctant gladiators did feign combat. Buddy shook his finger at Tarver seeming to side with the crowd. Roy???s corner was more subdued and content, it seemed, to get the big check with a minimum of risk.


----------



## GFR (Oct 8, 2005)

It is instructive to note that Joe Goosen got pretty severe himself with Chico after the second KD. Ever since he left Joel Casamayor to shepherd Diego???s career, his fatherly support has served to provide Chico with just enough encouragement to win the day. Joe, and his counterpart in the Castillo camp, share responsibility with the referee in keeping an eye on the fine line which Boxing treads between civilization and anarchy. Civilization mediates for the highest degree of action and excitement without causing any permanent harm. Anarchy partners with the blood-lust of the mob which cries for annihilation.


----------



## GFR (Oct 8, 2005)

As the human emotions in the arena swing between surrogated violence and appreciative compassion, everybody knows that lives are at stake and sometimes are lost. The saga of Baby Joe???s (Mesi) to obtain credentials to fight from some commission (any commission) demonstrates the tension which exists between common sense and the possibly clouded judgment of Joe and his Dad. Cheering fans who identify with this or that fighter may, perchance, join a ???family of guilt??? which mourns a dead hero.
Everything in life is timing. Evander has been on the cusp of tragedy for quite some time now. As more and more people and authorities come to the conclusion that his boxer???s heart is stronger than his common sense.


----------



## GFR (Oct 8, 2005)

This realization can come relative to a career, a single fight or even a round in a fight where the ring doctor, the trainer or the ref finally decides that they do not want to let this continue. Watching a trainer pick up the towel and bite his lip, only to put it down as his guy rallies briefly, then pick it up again as his fighter fades yet again is really hard to watch sometimes. Castillo-Corrales, Elder Burton, Barrera-Morales, Elder-Sim, Morales-Barrera, Morales-Hernandez and many other fights which have had us on the edges of our seats, and have also had the boxers on the edge of survival.


----------



## GFR (Oct 8, 2005)

What the second fight between Castillo and Corrales portends in the minds of Bernstein and Farhood, if one takes their excited prognostications at face value, might be far from a brutal reality. The first fight was called the Fight of the Year, the fight of the decade the greatest fight they had ever seen. The Hollywood ending after the back-and-forth brutality of inside combat was impressive by any scale. The announcement of the re-match caused this writer to take great pause.


----------



## GFR (Oct 8, 2005)

Both Chico and Jose have darn good outside boxing skills. It was probably a surprise to Castillo that Corrales decided to step in and fight for the phone booth instead of the ring. Can anyone truly say that they would rather see a Winky-style jab-match this time, instead of the all-out war of the first contest? Truth be told, this writer would rather that they not fight again. What are the odds that they will be able to emulate LaMotta-Robinson, Gatti-Ward or any other violent series of
re-matches?


----------



## GFR (Oct 8, 2005)

The level of action in Castillo-Corrales Two depends on many factors. This time Castillo is the challenger. Does this make him more dangerous???hungry? How much courage or reckless heart does Chico draw from his belts? If it should somehow be possible for these two warriors to equal or even exceed the astronomical Compubox numbers of their first duet, it stretches credulity that such a result can obtain without testing unusually dangerous waters. ???A man???s got to know his limitations??? (Dirty Harry) seems good advice, but by what benchmark do we survey this necessity in the uncharted waters these two are likely to navigate? How might even they come to know in the heat of battle?


----------



## GFR (Oct 8, 2005)

By the post-fight reactions of Corrales-Castillo One, it was and is obvious that their fight was at the pinnacle of the sport???s mountain. Where they went that day, few can follow. Their contest was the Everest of Boxing. Very few ever climb that high and the danger increases exponentially with every agonizing step. At these athletic altitudes the air of excitement thins judgment and tests the fighters, the officials, the corners and the fans to the limit.


----------



## GFR (Oct 8, 2005)

Humor is a vital aspect of human existence. This fight is no laughing matter despite the happy-face pundits, smiling boxers, and the much expanded venue of the Thomas and Mack Center. The lead-in to most fights imbue the author with pleasant excitement and expectation. This contest has prompted rather, a note of morbid caution. After the brutality of the first meeting, in which the outcome was fun and exciting, upon reflection, the level of heavy contact and physical damage has tempered expectations for this one.


----------



## GFR (Oct 8, 2005)

This is the first boxing match I would rather had not been made, because number one was so great and satisfying. To risk the fond memory of it by going to the well once again seems chancy. Like a great work of art, the mould should, perhaps, be broken. Otherwise attempting to duplicate, or mass-produce that ecstasy, might dilute or sully the pristine memory of that special visit to boxing paradise.


----------



## GFR (Oct 8, 2005)

Whom the Gods would destroy, they first make man.??? All boxing matches tempt fate, but this one surely does, especially in the light of its predecessor. And that, alas, is the morbid truth which draws us to look upon our determined heroes with cautious excitement in some fights more than others. These two guys are a perfect match of differences. I will watch this one with a cautious heart. See you at the fights.


----------



## GFR (Oct 8, 2005)

*End of article*


----------



## GFR (Oct 8, 2005)

*Don King???s Recycling Act is Getting Old*

07.10.05 - By Michael Montero: Boxing ???experts??? and fans alike all argue over various topics when it comes to the heavyweight division: who???s the best fighter? Who???s the next rising star? Who has the best chin? Who has the most power? Etc. But one thing is almost universally agreed upon ??? it???s almost as if there???s an unwritten rule that everybody understands subconsciously - Don King owns the heavies. Another opinion that will get little resistance, even from King Supporters, is that Don and his fighters haven???t brought us fans much to get excited about lately. Contrary to what many boxing writers will tell you, there are good fighters in the heavyweight division. The problem is that they almost never fight one another and it???s not all their fault ??? much of the blame goes to the promoters.

There are others at fault (sanctioning bodies, networks, etc), but I want to focus on the promoters right now - mainly the one who has the most control over the heavyweight division. In my opinion, King has given us a recycling act in recent years by putting his champs and contenders up against the same guys over and over on boring cards ??? without any unification.

*What???s even more frustrating is that he seemingly won???t match his top fighters against other promoter???s top fighters without asking for options - perhaps in order to avoid losing control?
*
Among his current stable of heavyweight fighters, I???d have to say that Lamon Brewster is at the top of the heap. His other two ???champs??? are quickly running out of fans - and out of time as they???re getting older and fading. In my opinion, the only reason people even watch John Ruiz fight is the hope that he will lose so we can finally be rid of him ??? and Chris Byrd just treated us to possibly the most boring heavyweight title fight in history last weekend against (can you guess?) yet another King contender.

Speaking of contenders ??? who does Don have right now that is a serious threat to any other the top guys? Monte Barrett, Larry Donald and Jameel McCline have turned into nothing more than gate keepers used as stepping stones for up and comers ??? a win against one of these guys and you???ve moved up into the top ten of the rankings. DaVarryl Williamson, Owen Beck & Ray Austin aren???t exactly striking fear into anybody right now. There???s always the guy who keeps getting title shots ??? a while back it was Fres Oquendo, more recently Andrew Golota. Oh, and let???s not forget Evander Holyfield - whom I think we???d all agree, should have called it quits years ago - somehow King has felt the need to keep putting him out there and for what reason? There are others that I???m forgetting right now, I???m sure ??? but that???s because they???re not really worth remembering. The best ???contender??? King has right now is Hassim Rahman, and he???s going up against the heavyweight division???s best fighter, Vitali Klitschko, on November 12th. Let???s see how that one goes???

Back to the recycling act ??? the heavyweight scene has turned into the ???Don King Division,??? in my opinion, as we are treated to watching the same guys shuffled around on boring cards over and over. One promoter, his fighters, his cards ??? NO unification!!! Need some examples? Both John Ruiz and Chris Byrd have fought Andrew Golota, Fres Oquendo and Evander Holyfield (if Ruiz manages to hang onto his WBA strap, expect to see him in there against either Jameel McCline or Davarryl Williamson in 2006 ??? both of whom have already lost decisions to Byrd). Larry Donald also had his shot at a shot Holyfield back in November, 2004 - only to draw with Ray Austin in his next fight. Speaking of Austin, he just beat Owen Beck in a horrendously sloppy bout last month. Beck lost his other fight this year (back in February) to Monte Barrett ??? who just lost another terribly boring fight to Hasim Rahman in August ??? who lost to John Ruiz in 2003 (oh yeah, don???t forget ??? ???The Rock??? also fought Holyfield back in ???02). Hopefully, I didn???t lose you there. For those of you who are still with me ??? are you seeing a pattern here?

Look, I???m sorry, I???m not trying to be a complainer, but this crap has to stop. We???ve had four belt holders for a while now, and we???ve been promised a tournament by the man who holds control over the division, but somehow it hasn???t materialized. He can blame Vitali Klitschko for not wanting to participate all he wants ??? but you can have a tournament without him, Mr. King! Seriously, if King put his guys in a tournament and ended up with a unified WBA/IBF/WBO champ ??? he would have MORE control over the division, as he would promote the unified, undisputed champion of the world. Klitschko would be forced to come to the table make a deal with King at that point to get a meaningful fight and prove that he is the man amongst the heavies.

I see King a lot on TV, hear him on the radio and read him in magazines ??? but I can???t remember the last time I caught one of his heavyweight fighters in any mainstream media outlet. His most technically sound fighter, Chris Byrd, has been misused, underused and underpaid, in my opinion - and has lost almost all marketability. He tries to market John Ruiz, but there???s one problem ??? Not many people appear to take ???The Quiet Man??? seriously as a quality fighter or considers him to be the legit champ! I can't speak for everyone in that regard, but if a poll were taken, that would be my best guess of how people would see Ruiz. From the way I see it, not one of King???s heavyweight champs or contenders have had a memorable fight in some time, except Lamon Brewster ??? and he???s not exactly being thrust into the American public???s eye. Don???s best heavyweight fight this year (featuring Brewster against Luan Krasniqi) wasn???t even held (or televised) in the states.

Fact is, there???s several quality fighters out there right now, not promoted by King, and one thing???s for sure ??? this is their time to shine! There are up and coming European fighters, contenders like Samuel Peter and Calvin Brock, and of course, the Klitschko brothers. Hopefully, we'll see these ???non-King??? guys get a chance to mix it up with King???s guys over the next couple of years, and breathe some life into boxing???s glamour division.

We???ll see King???s top contender (Rahman) in the ring with Vitali Klitschko next month, and we???ll hopefully see his hottest champ (Lamon Brewster) fight Vitali Klitschko's little brother, Wladimir, in April or May of next year. A fight between Ruiz and the 7??? Russian, Nicolay Valuev, is planned for this December ??? and there are rumors once again of a match between Byrd and James Toney on the horizon, as well. Those fights (if they all ever materialize) are a step in the right direction - but there???s more work to be done. In King???s defense, I must admit that it???s not all on him - the other promoters need to step up and work with him to bring the fans the best possible match-ups. But the fact remains ??? King has the most pull and if he puts his best foot forward, he can make the big fights happen. Please, Don - keep your word and give us a tourney ??? the recycling act is getting old.


----------



## GFR (Oct 9, 2005)

*Castillo Victory Must End The Day Before Weigh-in!*

09.10.05 - Photo:Tom Casino/SHOWTIME - By Ronan Keenan: Jose Luis Castillo has finally finished the debate on the day before/same day weigh-in saga. His four round knockout of Diego Corrales will be remembered as the fight that ended the credibility for the day-before weigh-in. In a move that reeked of cheating, the Mexican abused the weigh-in protocol in an effort to gain an advantage over his former conqueror Corrales.

Over two years ago, after he was defeated by Floyd Mayweather in December 2002, Castillo stated that he would not fight at 135lbs again ,as the struggle to make the weight was overly weakening his body. However, the lure of big money fights and a world title opportunity persuaded Castillo to remain a lightweight- until yesterday.

The former champion obviously realized some time ago in his preparation for the Corrales rematch that he would be unable to squeeze his frame into the 135lb limit. Therefore the Castillo camp decided that they would abuse the weigh-in system, thus gaining a huge gain over their opponent.

It is clear that Castillo never even seriously attempted to make the lightweight limit on the Friday weigh-in. Initially he weighed in at 137lbs, which is an extraordinarily high level above the limit for a lightweight. Then 70 minutes later when he came back he was 138.5lbs! It is unheard of for such a highly regarded fighter to come in so high above the limit
in a world title bout.

Subsequently when Castillo???s corner-man was caught trying to manipulate the scales with his foot during the weight-in it was obvious that the Mexican???s team were trying to cheat their way to victory. Castillo was almost certainly never 137lbs, because the corner-man was more than likely influencing the scales during the initial weigh-in too.

Some observers initially believed that Corrales would gain an advantage from Castillo???s weigh-in drama. They thought that the challenger was genuinely struggling to boil down to the 135lb limit. However, in reality Castillo probably never even bothered to strain his body anywhere near the lightweight mark.

Instead, Castillo???s team knew that if their man came in at this high weight it would not jeopardize the fight taking place, due to the fact that it was such a big event and there was so much money at stake for everyone.

Castillo was fined $120,000, but this isn???t much considering that he was reportedly earning a purse of $1,200,000. And the real evidence that Castillo did not attempt to struggle towards the weight limit was when he bet $100,000 that he would knock his opponent out with Corrales???s promoter Gary Shaw yesterday afternoon. This indicated how confident he was that he
would be stronger than Corrales, thanks wholly to his mistreatment of the rules.

While Castillo was comfortably walking around miles above the weight limit, Corrales was sticking to the rules and straining his 6??? frame down to 135lbs. When the contracts were signed months ago, Corrales believed that Castillo would be in a similar position to himself in terms of weight-making, but he did not consider that his opponent would be brazen enough to blatantly ignore the weight limit.

After Castillo???s weight-making difficulties on Friday the respective promoters agreed that Castillo must not weigh more than 147lbs on the day of the fight. This move still did Corrales no favors, because Castillo would not have had to inconvenience himself too much to come in at this limit a full 5 hours before the fight. On the other hand, Corrales would still be recuperating from making 135lbs the day before.

On fight night it was evident that Castillo had a significant advantage by the shape of his body. His neck, torso and waist looked so much thicker than in the initial fight in May. Overall, the challenger appeared to be altogether more muscular than he was for the previous contest.

This was indicative of how the fight itself would turn out. From the onset Castillo was much stronger than Corrales and his punches seemed to be so much more powerful and damaging than his opponents. This was surprising, considering that both fighters had traded blows for ten rounds last May, when neither seemed to have a clear advantage in punching power.

The fresher Castillo was able to use his newfound (and immorally found) advantage in strength to stagger Corrales in the third and then unleash a thunderous left hook in the fourth to send the champion to the canvas for the ten count.

On paper Castillo???s triumph will look impressive, but overall it must go down as being one of the most tainted victories in years. It will never be known how much the weight-making influenced the fight, but this situation would never have arisen if there was just one official weigh-in on the day of the contest.


----------



## GFR (Oct 9, 2005)

*Jose Castillo - Diego Corrales: Shaw Threatens No Rubbermatch*

09.10.05 - Photo:Tom Casino/SHOWTIME - By Wray Edwards: Jeff Lacy was not the only ???Left Hook??? in the Thomas and Mack Arena last night. Jose Castillo brought one with him also, and shared it in liberal fashion with Diego Corrales. In a highly touted re-match Jose and Chico went on to round eleven, picking up right where they left off last May. Good for Jose???bad for Chico. FATE WAS TEMPTED AND DID STRIKE. The match, which was drastically marred by Castillo???s highly unprofessional missing of weigh-in requirements, mutated from a championship clash into a ???Twelve Round Special Event???. Showtime personalities scrambled to put a new face on the contest, alluding to the driving force of Chico???s pride, Jose???s quest for revenge, and the seething momentum of an emerging trilogy.

Gary Shaw vented - post-fight - on that subject as evidenced below. There were some very entertaining statements made by several on-stage after the fight.

Suggestions were made that Castillo may have deliberately failed to train, or purge himself, to the agreed weight, as a way to get the upper hand against Chico, who made whatever debilitating sacrifices were necessary to comply.

In a pre-fight interview Jim Gray spoke with the executive director (Marc Ratner) of the Nevada Athletic Commission (NAC) and attempted to get his views on the pathetic state of Boxing???s weigh-in practices and divisional limits. For the past nine months this and other writers, as well as posters on these pages, have struggled to bring these absurdities to official attention. This writer had extensive discussions with Tony Lato, Jr. (Chief Inspector of the NAC) regarding these weight-shifting issues.

Jim asked the very same, common sense questions, previously found on this site, about how ridiculous is the current state of affairs, and what can be done to get rid of the mess. Mr. Ratner agreed that there is an immediate need to make changes. Tighter limits on weigh-in to fight weight differentials were mentioned, as well as moving weigh-ins to fight day. Objections based on statements that more injuries will occur due to the effects of fasting and dehydration to make weight, are specious at best. Simple weight monitoring during a fighter???s career would forestall much of this. Besides, if you are a ???professional??? you just stay in shape???period!

Requiring everyone to fight closer to their ???natural??? or ???walking around??? weight would reduce the use of crash dieting, diuretics, sweatboxing and other extreme measures, which only serve to skew and disfigure the whole concept of weight divisions. The Anchondo ??? Barrios debacle is another example of how these practices injure the sport as well as its
participants.

No matter how exciting the fight might be, if it is conducted under a cloud of confusion, disappointment, suspicion and second-guessing, everyone is cheated. Assessing fines is a paltry gesture which does little to address the emotional let-down of the fans and opponents. It is the author???s opinion that one cannot rule out the possibility that Diego Corrales had the motivational rug pulled out from under him when the bout degenerated into a ???Special Event???. Stripped of the urgency to defend his championships, he might have experienced a loss of focus which, combined with the stress of making weight, might have been crucial to the outcome.

Castillo was obviously the stronger boxer during the first three rounds. Of the two fighters, Castillo appears to have the greater one-punch KO potential. Chico tends to drop his opponents with withering combinations (Frietas, Castillo) rather than one, big strike???which brings us to the fight.

Round One was truly round eleven from last time. Round Two served to inform us that Castillo???s rep as a slow starter was not going to apply this time. He started right off at a pace not reached until round five of the first bout. He appeared to have faster hands, harder, more accurate punches, and his usual adamantine chin. Diego rallied often but was countered well.

In Round Three, Castillo began to take real advantage of Chico???s growing tendency to cock his right outside and down a bit for a right cross. At 1:07 Corrales did this and before he could deliver, Jose threw a short, quick left hook to Diego???s left ear and neck. Chico was still constructing and delivering that right cross, which was wide of the mark, as Castillo???s left took the arc of Chico???s cross away to Diego???s left. Chico went off balance to his left and as he turned back to face Jose he was gifted with a quick Castillo right which sent him reeling back toward the ropes. Corrales??? punch formation did not seem to be as tight as it had previously been against Freitas and Castillo.

The first three rounds gave immediate evidence that Corrales was again going to fight Jose???s fight (inside) electing to eschew the advantage-option of his long-range potentials. His proclivity to assemble sweeping rights telegraphed his intentions, left his jaw unprotected, and invited disaster. Castillo repeatedly took advantage with very quick punches which can only be described as ???pre-counter-punches??? as he often struck like a cobra right in the middle if Chico???s strike preps.

Round Four was not very old before the roof fell in on Chico. He again dropped his right down and out for a right cross, and Castillo timed him perfectly with a textbook left hook. By this time in the fight Jose???s left hook was practically an automatic reflex whenever he saw that Corrales right winding up. So, with 2:28 to go in the Fourth Round, Castillo???s south paw impacted Chico???s right cheek, and Diego collapsed like a house of cards. Referee Joe Cortez started the count, and as
Corrales (glassy-eyed) rolled to his right (4-5-6) got to his hands and knees (7-8) and staggered to his feet (9-10) he was counted out.

The place went nuts. A majority Castillo crowd roared their approval. As the TV director frantically switched cameras, Corrales was heard to say to Joe, ???What happened???? He really won???t know until he watches the tape and then it will become painfully clear what happened and why. Results???Gary Shaw???s 100 grand went down the Castillo drain???Jose evens the score, but fritters away a chance to reclaim the belts???and Chico got a lesson in the advisability of fighting with the other guy???s style. Diego was spared a prolonged beating by Castillo???s merciful, fourth-round coup de grace.

Castillo was pleased during the post-fight interview as he repeatedly avoided Gray???s attempts to inquire whether Jose thought he might have come in stronger than Diego because he had not endured the rigors of making weight. He was also probably pleased because Bob Arum had grabbed him and yelled, ???I???ll give you a hundred thousand???. When Jim turned to
Chico to get his take on the fight, Gary Shaw tried to get in on the act by forcefully proclaiming that, ???We are revoking our right for a rematch. We have a right to revoke it!??? Jim Gray brushed him aside to speak with Diego who was magnanimous in congratulating Castillo, and though Gray pressed his interest in Castillo???s weight issues, Chico refused to participate.

Gray missed a golden opportunity to get what appeared to be a breaking story. If Gary Shaw was dismissing the possibility of a rubber match, that would have been really big news, in the making, right there on live TV. Why he did that is a mystery, as Promoters are often given an opportunity to join in the post-fight interviews, and often announce important, future plans as a result of the fight???s outcome. Whether Mr. Shaw actually intends to exercise the no rematch right he seemed to be claiming, remains to be seen, but Jim Gray missed a chance to find out right then and there.

Rather than yet another consecutive fight with Castillo, it might be interesting to see Chico in unification action with Juan Diaz, providing Diaz does not sustain another ???cut??? just before their meeting. Zahir Raheem might be real fun coming off his recent stalwart victory over Erik Morales. Jesus Chavez is another interesting unification possibility. After this rather shabby encounter, it seems only fair that other boxers, who are very well qualified, should be given a shot at Diego???s belts, if they can make weight.

Truth be told, the author is a bit tired of the endless Showtime happy-talk and hype over the largely manufactured Corrales-Castillo rivalry. Jose???s recent peccadillo on the scales has raised too many questions about his professionalism, and even suspicions about his fairness. Maybe it might be better for him to go to 140, or higher, and freshen things up a bit.

His excuse that he had a sore rib which disabled him from being able to do what was necessary to make weight seems a bit thin. Don???t get this wrong???he is a great fighter, but he needs to take a chill pill and fight a few other guys himself. How much better it would be for him to go get the belts of Diaz and Chavez to set up a four sanction, full unification, rubber match with Diego. It would take something like that for me to even consider paying for another Castillo-Corrales show. See you at the fights.


----------



## GFR (Oct 9, 2005)

*Corrales Uses Wrong Tactic and Loses The Fight*

09.10.05 - Photo:Tom Casino/SHOWTIME - By Goran Dragosavac: I am one of those who beleives that right strategy and in-fight tactics is a key in wining the fight. Some figters, for whatever reason, are unable to execute right strategy, either because of the lack of conditioning, or simply, lack of natural ability. Well, if strategy is wrong, then all natural talent and physical coditioning will be superceded. Top fighters have natural ability of changing their strategy as they see it fit, others very much depend of input they get in their corner. Last night's fight between Castillo and Diego Corrales is the showcase of the fight where Corrales' strategy cost him a fight. Before the rematch, I had read the quote from Corrales's trainer, Joe Goosen, saying that in their first fight, he wasn't happy with Diego's performance from the outside. In other words, according to Joe Goosen - Corraless was doing much better from inside than outside. I could not disagree more.

Whenever Corrales opted to use the range, it was his excellent jab and movement that allowed him to set up his power shots - he was beating Castillo to the punch. However, that was only on rare occasions and for most of the their first fight, we witnessed brutal toe to toe, inside battle.

In their rematch last night, I didn't see Corrales atempting to fight from outside at all. There was no jabs, there was none of his trade-mark "down the pipe" direct shots, and there was no uppercats.

All I have saw was Chico's atempt to trade with Castillo, using hook after hook, and staying on inside. Well, his hooks were wider and slowlier than Castillos - due to his height and reach advantage - attributes which turn to disadvantages when fighting in close quarters.

As a result, Corrales was losing most of the exchanges, and ended up getting knocked out in first third of the match.

Well, if that was Goosen strategy to win this fight, then I am simply speechless. Goosen was credited to turn Corrales in a boxer - well, he wasn't boxing last night. He was trading with the best "trader" in a business.

In their matches with Castillo, both Lascano and Casamayor were outboxing Castillo in beginning, while they were using full range of boxing skills in their arsenal - movement, angles, jabs, and the rest. Once they started trading and fighting in close quarters, when pinned down - they had no chance.

All credit goes to Castillo. He might not be ever best pound for pound boxer, whatever that means - but as inside fighter, he is the one of the best. Also, credit goes to him for making making important adjustment in second fight - by bringing more uppercuts, which brought another dimension to his somewhat predictable and yet effective fight plan.

For Corrales - back to the drawing board. In last night's match, he made big step backward.

There's no shame in losing, but when you fall short every second of every round - then you know - you're not just doing one thing wrong in a fight - you're doing everything wrong, which speaks about a wrong fight strategy.

Corrales has proven in his previous fights that he can box. Well, last night he didn't. I've never seen him so one-dimensional. How much blame Goosen carries in Chico's lost, is debatable - but if he really thought that the tall and rangy Chico has more chance on inside than outside, then Goosen should carry all the blame.


----------



## GFR (Oct 9, 2005)

*Castillo Destroys Corrales!*

08.10.05 - Photo:Tom Casino/SHOWTIME - By Jim Amato: Jose Luis Castillo gained a measure of revenge as dominated and demolished Diego Corrales to reverse an earlier KO defeat. This time around it was basically no contest. Castillo got off quickly and never relinquished his advantage. He hurt Corrales on several occasions during the first three rounds. Rarely did Diego land a big punch but he was giving it his all against, on this night a superior fighter.

The end came in the fourth round as Castillo blasted Corrales to the canvas and it was over. Although their first fight was a true classic, this one was just one way traffic. A rubber match? It's doubtful, Castillo made quite a statement tonight.


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

The People Have Spoken: *The All-Time List*

10.10.05 - By Aaron King: About a week ago, readers were asked to e-mail their lists of top ten fighters of all-time. After sorting through around 80 lists, consisting of 68 different names, a popular list has finally been calculated.

To make the final poll, a point system was used to assess each fighter: 10 points for a 1st place vote, nine points for 2nd, 8 points for 3rd and so on. All in all, 18 boxers were given 1st place votes (1st place votes were used to break ties in the top ten). The entire poll, 1 to 64, is listed below, with the point totals in parentheses next to the top ten. Once again, the following is not the opinion of any one person, yet a cumulative survey. Without further ado???


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

*Top Ten*


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

1. Muhammad Ali (466)


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

2. Sugar Ray Robinson (463)


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

3. Roberto Duran (291)


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

4. Joe Louis (222)


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

5. Sugar Ray Leonard (200)


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

6. Marvin Hagler (165)


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

7. Julio Cesar Chavez (162)


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

8. Mike Tyson (154 - 7 1st place votes)


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

9. Roy Jones Jr. (154 - 5 1st place votes)


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

10. Henry Armstrong (130)


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

Have to say this list shows that the general public dosent know shit about boxing.......really shitty list


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

*The Best of the Rest*


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

11. Willie Pep


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

12. Salvador Sanchez


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

13. Jack Johnson


this guy is top 5....!!!!


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

14. Rocky Marciano


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

15. Archie Moore


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

16. Floyd Mayweather



Floyd is top 10.........might be top 5 in time


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

17. Carlos Monzon


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

18. Larry Holmes


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

19. Ricardo Lopez


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

20. Eder Jofre


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

21. George Foreman


another bullshit score.......top 10 for sure!!!!!


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

22. Thomas Hearns


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

23. Felix Trinidad


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

24. Joe Frazier


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

25. Evander Holyfield


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

T25. Pernell Whitaker


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

T25. Bernard Hopkins



top 10 aslo!!!


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

T28. Sam Langford


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

T28. Jack Dempsey


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

30. James Toney



how Tyson is top 10 and Toney is 30........give me a break


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

31. Aaron Pryor


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

32. Oscar De La Hoya


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

T33. Harry Greb

T33. Lennox Lewis...............top 20 at least


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

35. Joe Gans


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

36. Jimmy Wilde


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

37. Hector Camacho


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

38. Ezzard Charles


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

T39. Alexis Arguello

T39. Benny Leonard

T39. Charley Burley


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

T42. Jake LaMotta

T42. Marco Antonio Barrera


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

43....they skipped it???


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

44. Terry Norris


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

45. Chris Eubank


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

T46. Gene Tunney

T46. Jersey Joe Walcott


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

T48. Sandy Saddler

T48. Nigel Benn

T48. Naseem Hamed

T48. Iran Barkley


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

T52. Barry McGuigan

T52. Wilfred Benitez

T52. Floyd Patterson


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

T55. Erik Morales

T55. Wilfredo Gomez

T55. Khaosai Galaxy

T55. Ted ???Kid??? Lewis


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

T59. *Winky Wright*......top 20...could be top 10 in time

T59. Mark Johnson

T59. Pipino Cuevas

T59. Jack ???Kid??? Berg

T59. John L. Sullivan


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

T64. Carmen Basilio

T64. Stanley Ketchel

T64. Sonny Liston

T64. Mike McCallum

T64. Michael Spinks


----------



## GFR (Oct 11, 2005)

Cyber Boxing Champion --* George Foreman*
Born January 10, 1949, Marshall, Texas

Amateur Record: 22-4
Pro Record: 76-5-0/68 kayos

    * First amateur fight: Jan. 26, 1967
    * Feb. 1967 San Francisco Golden Glove Champion, Junior Div.
    * 1968 National AAU Heavyweight Champion
    * 1968 Olympic Heavyweight Gold Medalist

.	
Amateur Highlights

1968 
Aug --   Heinz Deiter		Hanover, Ger	L DQ 3
Sep 21   Otis Evans				W 3
Oct      Lucjan Trela 		Mexico City	W 3 (4-1)
Oct      Ione Alexe		Mexico City	KO 3
Oct      Giorgio Bambini	Mexico City	KO 2
Oct 27   Ionas Chepulis		Mexico City	KO 2
	(Wins Olympic Heavyweight Gold Medal)

Professional Record

                                         Sched.                      
     Date            Opponent             Rds.     Result   Time   


    June 23, 1969 Don Waldheim 6 KO 3 1:54 July 1, 1969 Fred Askew 6 KO 1 2:30 July 14, 1969 Sylvester Dullaire 6 KO 1 2:59 Aug. 18, 1969 Chuck Wepner 8 TKO 3 0:54 Sept. 18, 1969 John Carroll 8 KO 1 2:19 Sept. 23, 1969 Cookie Wallace 6 KO 2 0:19 Oct. 7, 1969 Vernon Clay 6 TKO 2 0:32 Oct. 31, 1969 Roberto Davila 8 W unan -- Nov. 5, 1969 Leo Peterson 8 KO 4 1:00 Nov. 18, 1969 Max Martinez 10 KO 2 2:35 Dec. 6, 1969 Bob Hazelton 6 KO 1 1:22 Dec. 16, 1969 Levi Forte 10 W unan -- Dec. 18, 1969 Gary Wiler 10 TKO 1 Jan. 6, 1970 Charley Polite 10 KO 4 0:34 Jan. 26, 1970 Jack O'Halloran 10 KO 5 1:10 Feb. 16, 1970 Gregorio Peralta 10 W unan -- March 31, 1970 Rufus Brassell 10 KO 1 2:42 April 17, 1970 James J. Woody 10 TKO 3 0:37 April 29, 1970 Aaron Eastling 10 TKO 4 2:24 May 16, 1970 George Johnson 10 TKO 7 1:41 July 20, 1970 Roger Russell 10 TKO 1 1:50 Aug. 4, 1970 George Chuvalo 10 TKO 3 1:41 Nov. 3, 1970 Lou Bailey 10 KO 3 1:50 Nov. 18, 1970 Boone Kirkman 10 TKO 2 0:41 Dec. 18, 1970 Mel Turnbow 10 TKO 1 2:58 Feb. 8, 1971 Charlie Boston 10 KO 1 2:01 April 3, 1971 Stamford Harris 10 KO 2 2:38 May 10, 1971 Gregorio Peralta 15 TKO 10 2:52 (PAN AM TITLE) Sept. 14, 1971 Vic Scot 10 KO 1 1:35 Sept. 21, 1971 Leroy Caldwell 10 KO 2 1:54 Oct. 7, 1971 Ollie Wilson 10 TKO 2 2:35 Oct. 29, 1971 Luis F. Pires 10 TKO 5 * Feb. 29, 1972 Murphy Goodwin 10 KO 2 1:02 March 7, 1972 Clarence Boone 10 TKO 2 2:56 April 10, 1972 Ted Gullick 10 KO 2 2:28 May 11, 1972 Miguel A. Paez 15 KO 2 2:29 (PAN AM TITLE) Oct. 10, 1972 Terry Sorrels 10 KO 2 1:05 *Jan. 22, 1973 Joe Frazier 15 TKO 2 1:35 *(WORLD TITLE) Apr 28 Lonnie Bennett Las Vegas Exh 2 Apr 28 Victor Scott Las Vegas Exh 2 Apr 28 Terry Hinsky Las Vegas Exh Apr 28 Eddie "Bossman" Jones Las Vegas Exh Sept. 1, 1973 Jose "King" Roman 15 KO 1 2:00 (WORLD TITLE) *March 26, 1974 Ken Norton 15 TKO 2 2:00 (WORLD TITLE) **Oct. 30, 1974 Muhammad Ali 15 KO by 8 2:58 (WORLD TITLE)* 1975 Apr 26 Charley Polite Toronto Exh 3 Apr 26 Boone Kirkman Toronto Exh 3 Apr 26 Terry Daniels Toronto Exh 2 Apr 26 Jerry Judge Toronto Exh 2 Apr 26 Alonzo Johnson Toronto Exh 2 Nov 26 Jody Ballard Kimasha Lake Exh 2 Dec 17 Eddie Brooks San Francisco Exh 4 Jan. 24, 1976 Ron Lyle 10 KO 5 2:28 June 15, *1976 Joe Frazier 10 TKO 5 2:26 Aug.* 14, 1976 Scott LeDoux 10 KO 3 2:58 Oct. 15, 1976 Dino Denis 10 TKO 4 2:25 Jan. 22, 1977 Pedro Agosto 10 TKO 4 2:34 March 17, 1977 Jimmy Young 12 L unan --


*Ali never gives Big George a rematch.........and we know why*

*1978: Ordained at the Church of the Lord Jesus Christ in Houston,
        and later built his own church. *


*
The comeback!!!!*

    March 9, 1987 Steve Zouski 10 TKO 4 2:47 July 9, 1987 Charles Hostetter 10 KO 3 2:01 Sept. 15, 1987 Bobby Crabtree 10 TKO 6 2:40 Nov. 21, 1987 Tim Anderson 10 TKO 4 2:23 Dec. 18, 1987 Rocky Sekorski 10 TKO 3 2:48 Jan. 23, 1988 Tom Trimm 10 KO 1 0:47 Feb. 5, 1988 Guido Trane 10 TKO 5 2:39 March 19, 1988 Dwight Qawi 10 TKO 7 1:51 May 21, 1988 Frank Williams 10 TKO 3 2:07 June 26, 1988 Carlos Hernandez 10 TKO 4 1:36 Aug. 25, 1988 Ladislao Mijangos 10 TKO 2 2:42 Sept. 10, 1988 Bobby Hitzenberger 10 KO 1 2:59 Oct. 27, 1988 Tony Fulilangi 10 TKO 2 2:26 Dec. 28, 1988 Dave Jaco 10 TKO 1 2:03 Jan. 26, 1989 Mark Young 10 TKO 7 1:47 Feb. 16, 1989 Miguel de Almeida 10 TKO 3 2:14 April 30, 1989 J.B. Williamson 10 TKO 5 1:57 June 1, 1989 Bert Cooper 10 TKO 3 * July 20, 1989 Everett Martin 10 W unan -- Jan. 15, 1990 Gerry Cooney 10 KO 2 1:57 April 17, 1990 Mike Jameson 10 TKO 4 2:16 June 16, 1990 Adilson Rodrigues 10 KO 2 2:39 July 31, 1990 Ken Lakusta 10 KO 3 1:24 Sept. 25, 1990 Terry Anderson 10 KO 1 2:59 April 19, 1991 Evander Holyfield 12 L unan --
    (For World Heavyweight title) Dec. 7, 1991 Jimmy Ellis 10 TKO 3 1:36 April 11, 1992 Alex Stewart 10 W maj -- Jan. 16, 1993 Pierre Coetzer 10 TKO 8 1:48 June 7, 1993 Tommy Morrison 12 L unan --
    (For WBO World Heavyweight title)
* Nov. 5, 1994 Michael Moorer 12 KO 10 2:03    (Wins World Heavyweight title)....George is 45 Moore is 25.....George is the oldest heavyweight champ ever......by 6 years* 


April 22, 1995 Axel Schulz 12 W maj --
    (Retains World Heavyweight title) 
Nov 2, 1996 Crawford Grimsley 12 W 12
    (Retains World Heavyweight title) 
1997 Lou Savarese 12 W 12
    (Retains World Heavyweight title) 
Nov 22, 1997 Shannon Briggs 12 L 12 maj (Loses World heavyweight title)


----------



## GFR (Oct 11, 2005)

*George Foreman*

Career Snapshot
Born 	January 10, 1949
Died 	
Total Fights 	81
Won 	76
Lost 	5
Drew 	0
Knockouts 	68
Titles Won 	Heavyweight (WBC,WBA,

IBF,WBU,IBA)


----------



## GFR (Oct 11, 2005)

*Background*

Foreman, son of JB and Nancy Foreman, was born in Marshall, Texas and raised in Houston, Texas's Fifth Ward. During his youth, he was often in trouble with the law. He joined the Job Corps and there discovered he had talent for boxing.

Foreman had a stellar amateur boxing career, culminating in winning the heavyweight class gold medal at the 1968 Mexico City Olympic Games. When he held an American flag in his hand as he stood on the victor's stand, a few members of the black community chastised him for being an Uncle Tom.


----------



## GFR (Oct 11, 2005)

*Boxing career*

Foreman turned professional in 1969 with a three round knockout of Donald Walheim in New York. He had a total of 13 fights that year, winning all, 11 by knockout. Among the fighters he defeated were Chuck Wepner, by knockout in three, and Cookie Wallace, who lasted only two.

In 1970, Foreman continued rolling on, winning all 12 bouts, 11 by knockout. Among the opponents he beat were Gregorio Peralta, who lasted the ten round distance with Foreman at the Madison Square Garden, George Chuvalo, beaten in three, Charlie Polite, who lasted four, and Boone Kirkman, knocked out in three.

In 1971, Foreman won seven more fights, including a rematch with Peralta, whom he defeated by knockout in the tenth and last round in Oakland, California and a win over Leroy Caldwell, who went in the second. After amassing a record of 32-0, Foreman was ranked as the number one challenger by the WBA and WBC.

In 1972, his string of wins continued, winning five bouts in a row, all within three rounds.

With that, Foreman was set to challenge for the world's Heavyweight championship, and so, *in January 22, 1973, Foreman faced world Heavyweight champion Joe Frazier in Kingston, Jamaica, knocking him out in the second round to become the world's champion.* In what was HBO Boxing's first transmission ever, the call made by Howard Cosell, the broadcaster that night (Down goes Frazier!!, Down goes Frazier!!, Down goes Frazier!) became one of the most memorable sports calls of all time.

Foreman was sometimes characterized by the media as an aloof and anti-social champion. According to them, he always seemed to wear a sneer in his face during this time, and was at times not available to the press.

Nevertheless, Foreman went on to defend his title successfully twice during this reign, his first defense, in Tokyo against Puerto Rican Heavyweight champion Jose Roman lasted only 50 seconds, the fastest ever for a world Heavyweight championship bout. In his next defense, in 1974 in Caracas, Venezuela, he beat Ken Norton, who had just beaten Muhammad Ali, in 12th rounds.

His next defense, however, spelled doom: During the late summer of '74, he moved to Congo (then Zaire), where he would defend against Ali, in what became known as The Rumble in the Jungle. During training there, he suffered a cut, having to suspend the fight for one more month. Ali dedicated this month to endear himself to the public of Zaire, and taunt Foreman at every possible stop, making Foreman very angry and frustrated. When they finally squared off, Foreman suffered his first defeat, being knocked out in the eighth round.

He spent 1975 inactive, but in 1976, he returned to boxing, in Las Vegas. He boxed Ron Lyle, in a fight hailed by Ring Magazine as The Fight Of The Year. In a brutal fourth round, Lyle knocked down Foreman, only to have Foreman get up from the canvas to knock down Lyle moments later. In the closing seconds of the round, Lyle knocked Foreman down again, with Foreman making it up before the ten count. With both men in a weakened state, but with one having to muster up the fortitude to put the other away, Foreman knocked out Lyle in the fifth round. Then, he knocked out Frazier in a rematch in five, Scott Ledoux in three, and Dino Dennis in four to finish the year.


----------



## GFR (Oct 11, 2005)

*Retirement*

1977 would prove to be a life changing year for Foreman. After knocking out Pedro Agosto in four rounds at Pensacola, Florida, Foreman flew to Puerto Rico, where he lost a 12-round decision to Jimmy Young. Foreman became very ill in his dressing room after the fight. He was suffering from exhaustion and heatstroke and believed he had had a near death experience. He claimed he found himself in a hellish, frightning place of nothingness and despair. He began to plead with God to help him. He sensed God was asking him to change his life and ways. After that experience, Foreman became a born-again Christian, dedicating his life for the next decade to Christianity. Foreman retired from boxing, and became an ordained minister of a church in Texas. He devoted himself to his family and his parishioners. He also opened a youth center which bears his name.


----------



## GFR (Oct 11, 2005)

*Comeback*

In 1987, he surprised the boxing world by announcing a comeback. For his first fight back, he went to Sacramento, California, where he beat Steve Zouski by a knockout in four rounds. Foreman claimed he returned to the ring to prove that even after the age of 40 people could still achieve their goals. He won four more bouts in '87, and in 1988, he won nine, including a seven round knockout against former world Light Heavyweight and Cruiserweight champion Dwight Muhammad Qawi.

By that time, Foreman had become a successful business entrepreneur, selling everything from hamburgers to grills to mufflers on TV (a drastic change from the prior Foreman, known for being unfriendly). He and Ali had become very good friends, and he followed in his former rival and friend's footsteps by making himself a celebrity outside the boundaries of boxing.

In 1989, Foreman continued his winning ways, winning five fights, including a 5-round knockout of former world Light Heavyweight champion JB Williamson, and a 3-round win over future Heavyweight title challenger Bert Cooper.

In 1990, Foreman became once again a ranked contender, and he beat former title challenger Gerry Cooney by a knockout in two. He won four more fights that year.

He started 1991 by realizing one of his dreams and challenging world heavyweight champion Evander Holyfield for the world title in a Pay Per View boxing event. Foreman went twelve rounds with Holyfield before losing the decision. Round 7 was Ring Magazine's Round Of The Year. Once the fight was finished Foreman made the reporters feel half of his dream had been completed by saying that he showed the world people can go the full 12 rounds after reaching their forties.

Foreman boxed only twice more before receiving his next world title shot, for the vacant WBO championship against Tommy Morrison. Morrison beat Foreman in twelve rounds by decision, but Foreman refused to give up on his dream.

In 1994, Foreman once again went for the world championship, after Michael Moorer had beaten Holyfield for the IBF and WBA titles.* Foreman was trailing badly on all scorecards when he knocked out Moorer in the 10th round on November 5 in Las Vegas, Nevada. With this, Foreman broke two records: He became, at the age of 45, the oldest fighter ever to win the world Heavyweight crown, and, 20 years after losing his world title for the first time, he broke the record for the fighter with the most time in between one world championship run and the next.*

In 1995, Foreman beat Axel Schulz of Germany to retain his title, by a 12-round decision. But this fight became the catalyst of a big controversy: The IBF ordered an immediate rematch, to be held in Germany. But Foreman refused to travel to Germany to defend his titles, and gave both the WBA and IBF belts away.

In 1996, Foreman returned to Tokyo, where he beat Crawford Grimsley by a 12-round decision, and in 1997, he also beat Lou Savarese by decision. After the WBC decided to give the winner of his fight with Shannon Briggs a title shot against world champion Lennox Lewis, Foreman and Briggs fought, Briggs winning a 12-round split decision. After this bout, Foreman announced his retirement......*George was 47 years old in this fight*


----------



## GFR (Oct 11, 2005)

*Second retirement*

Foreman planned to box a return bout against Larry Holmes in 1999, but after the cancellation of the bout, he said he had no plans to resume his career as a boxer. However, he announced in February 2004 he was training for one comeback fight, but his plans were stopped by his wife.

He has a record of 76 wins, 5 losses and 68 wins by knockout. He is now an avid autograph signer. Apart from his ads for Meineke mufflers, Foreman also tours the world promoting his George Foreman Lean Mean Grilling Machine. Ironically, Foreman has made more money from his grilling machine contracts than he made during his entire boxing career. He has 10 children (5 daughters and 5 sons) with his wife, Joan; all 5 sons are named George. His daughter, Freeda Foreman, is a former competitor in the sport of Women's boxing.

In January of 2003, Foreman was elected to the International Boxing Hall Of Fame, where he was inducted in June. That same year, he was named boxing's ninth greatest puncher of all time by Ring Magazine (see Ring Magazine's list of 100 greatest punchers of all time).


----------



## GFR (Oct 11, 2005)

*Trivia*

* During his 1991 match against Holyfield, *Foreman remained standing in his corner between all 12 rounds.*
* All of his Lean Mean Fat Reducing products bear his signature and the tag line "Knock Out the Fat" (a reference to his boxing career).


----------



## GFR (Oct 11, 2005)

*Lamon Brewster vs. Wladimir Klitschko II: Should Wladimir Take On Brewster Next?*

11.10.05 - By Vincent Ringheden: Coming off of his recent come from behind knockout victory over Luan Krasniqi on September 28, the new heavyweight star of the division, WBO heavyweight champion, Lamon Brewster, has recently expressed interest in fighting Vitali Klitschko for a unification match for the WBO and WBC heavyweight titles. However, Wladimir Klitschko may have something to say about that, since he is the mandatory challenger for both the WBO and IBF heavyweight titles, after his 12 round decision over Samuel Peter on September 24. Whether or not Wladimir chooses to fight Brewster or Chris Byrd, the current IBF heavyweight champion, still remains to be seen. For one, the WBO is considered by many people to be the lesser of the two belts, however, I don???t particularly fall in line with that belief. To me, it doesn???t matter what belt it is, it???s who holds the belt, which gives it the true worth and I consider Lamon Brewster to be the better fighter between him and Chris Byrd.

To be honest, I don???t think Wladimir will be doing himself one bit of good by challenging Chris Byrd for the IBF heavyweight title, no matter what people may think abut the WBO. Wladimir has already soundly defeated Chris Byrd on October 14th, 2000, in a fight that was completely one-sided. For Wladimir, there???s no point in wasting time by destroying, I mean, fighting Byrd once more.

No, the real fight out there for Wladimir is against Lamon Brewser, a fighter that stopped Wladimir in 5 rounds on April 10, 2004. In that fight, the much taller and faster Klitschko punished Brewster for 4 brutal rounds, with Brewster tasting the canvas near the end of the 4th. The fight was so one-sided, that it only appeared to be a matter of time before the referee stepped in to stop the slaughter. However, in the 5th round, Wladimir suddenly tired out, and Brewster finally got close enough to land one of his powerful left hooks to the head near the end of the round. The fight was soon stopped shortly after, with Wladimir completely out of it.

Since then, Brewster has defended his WBO title three times, winning a close 12 round decision over Kali Meehan in September 2004, stopping Andrew Golota in the 1st round in May 2005, and Luan Krasniqi on September 28, 2005. The fight against Golota was a total blitz, which saw Brewster rush out and land huge left hooks to the head of Golota, sending him to the canvas three times before the fight was stopped 53 seconds into the 1st round.

For Wladimir, he is coming off a 12 round decision over the knockout artist Samuel Peter, in a fight where Wladimir was knocked down three times, yet was still able to pull out the decision with the use of his new ???Cluth and grab??? style that he has adopted from his trainer, Emanuel Steward. Upon review of the fight, Wladimir is extremely tough to beat with this style, even with his weak chin. For short fighters, such as Samuel Peter and Lamon Brewser, it???s difficult for them to get close to Wladimir, due to his long reach, his excellent jab, and constant foot movement. However, even when highly touted Peter was able to get close enough to throw punches, Wladimir would quickly wrap him up tight in a clinch.

As soon as they were separated by the referee, Wladimir would immediately start popping Peter in the fast with his stinging jab, followed by an occasional huge right hand and short left power hook. Wladimir proved that he could get off the canvas, and overcome adversity, something that he had been lacking in before the fight, in losing efforts to Brewster, Corrie Sanders and Ross Purity. Regardless whether or not Wladimir has a weak chin or not, he has awesome power that makes it difficult for anyone to deal with, no matter who it is.

So, how would a likely rematch with Brewster turn out? For starters, I don???t see Wladimir making the same mistake he did in their previous fight, where he threw close to 80 punches per rounds, perhaps trying to impress his new trainer, Emanuel Steward, It was pretty to watch, but it seemed like a foolish fight plan at the time, as Wladimir was betting that he could take out the iron-chinned Brewster, before, quickly tiring out. This next time around, I see Wladimir opting to box Brewster from the outside, and using his superior jab and grab style. Of course, it won???t be easy, as Brewster will put an incredible amount of pressure on Wladimir, and attempt to tire him out and get inside, where he can land his big left hook. If Wladimir gets careless, or becomes exhausted, I can see the same outcome as the first fight. Either way, this fight is still very much a toss up, as Brewster has an awesome chin and a powerful equalizer with his left hook.


----------



## GFR (Oct 14, 2005)

*Whats Up With All the Different Weight Classes?*

14.10.05 - By Joseph Carlo Russo: Amidst the recent Castillo/Corrales scandal, we have all come to question the state of boxing's weight classes. Some of the older, nostalgic fight fans might remember a time where weight classes were defined by ten pound intervals. During this time, making weight was not as much an issue or a task as retaining a consistent weight was. After all, these men would fight within their respective weight classes, not having to lose or gain much weight except that which was purely excess. A three-four pound weight difference among fighters was not considered an advantage or a handicap, and rightfully so. Unless, of course, the fighter weighing more had comprised a method for concentrating his three pound weight advantage in the core of his knuckles. But, that is highly unlikely, so this issue was never pertinent.

So, why we all ask. Why double the amount of champions who have already been quadrupled by the amount of belts? From straweight to jr. lightweight the weight classes are separated by three-four pound jumps.

These lighter weight divisions get minimal coverage as it is, so why perform a further disservice to these fighters who receive little to no exposure, except for what they earn in their respective nations. How sensible is it that an undisputed lightweight champion must be relinquished of his crown in order to compete in the jr. welterweight division that spans five pounds heavier when in fact the lightweight fighter walks into the ring at 150lbs anyway? Will the jr. welterweight possess that significant an advantage in such a match? The answer is no. From 135lbs to 140lbs, the fighters are virtually of the same caliber. Diego Corrales is taller and packs a bigger punch than most, if not all, of the top ten jr. welterweights. Jose Luis Castillo probably throws the meanest hook from lightweight all the way up to about super middleweight where Jeff Lacy dabbles.

So, why has Corrales and his camp made such a crime out of Jose Luis Castillo's measly two pound weight advantage, which eventually turned into that of a three and a half pound? What would the story have been if Corrales had knocked Castillo out in the fourth round instead? Would Castillo have complained? After all, the day of the fight, Corrales weighed 150 pounds to Castillo's 147. If Corrales and his camp claim that Diego did such an astronomical amount of extra work than Castillo had, causing Corrales to be a more drained, lesser fighter on October 8, then maybe Corrales should think about moving to a more suitable weight class instead of condemning Castillo. Let's imagine Castillo had made weight at 135 and was therefore weakened by it. Now, what we have here is two fighters who aren't 100% and are about to compete in one of the most intense activities known to man in a highly anticipated event that people are paying to see. There is clearly a larger issue at hand in this situation than that of Castillo not making weight.

Increasing the amount of weight classes may increase pay for fighters and generate more money due to the sheer volume of fights alone. But, in the long term, when observing boxing from a more farsided standpoint, this system only hurts the sport. And, in hurting boxing, one is tampering with a wounded animal.

Adjustments must be made to boxing's weight class system. It is a dying sport and the abundance of divisions is a substantial part of the problem. A more compacted system of weight classes would do much for benefiting boxing. The unfit, mediocrity in divisions and sub-divisions would surely be filtered out leaving nothing but the best of the best and cream of the crop. In addition, potentially new spectators may find the sport more easy to comprehend, making it more enjoyable to watch while augmenting its fanbase.

As the beautifully glorious sweet science that we have all grown to love as boxing progresses, I am afraid that it is constantly on its bicycle. It is not fighting to win, but rather to make it to the end and hope to score a close decision. And as true lovers of the sport, we can only hope that it doesn't get caught with a clean shot. For, the next time it does, it may indeed stay down for the count.


----------



## GFR (Oct 14, 2005)

*Ouma Destroys Cuevas!*
14.10.05 - By Chet Mills: Last night, Kassim Ouma (22-2-1, 14 KO's) returned to the ring, stopping a hopelessly overmatched Freddie Cuevas (25-1-1 17 KO???s) in the fourth round at the Borgota Casino in Atlantic City. Ouma, perhaps still smarting from his lopsided loss to the Russian, Roman Karmazin, on July 14, 2005, in a bout that saw him lose his IBF Junior Middleweight title, had his way with Cuevas from start to the ugly finish. This time around, Ouma wisely chose a safer opponent in Cuevas, who had none of Karmazin???s speed, power or technical skill, in my opinion. Therefore, Ouma, once again, looked like a champion, landing straight left hands and right hooks that largely went unanswered by Cuevas. Ouma knocked Cuevas down at the end of the 1st round, when he connected with a big left hand to the chin of Cuevas. From the 2nd round until the 4th, Cuevas looked like a human punching bag, as Ouma used him for deadly target practice, connecting with a wide assortment of punches. Finally, after knocking Cuevas down once again in the beginning of the 4th round, his corner stepped in late in the round to stop the beating


----------



## GFR (Oct 14, 2005)

"Iron" Mike Tyson Versus the Greats

14.06.05 - By Kevin Kincade: So, this is how it ends: that???s what I was thinking Saturday night when Mike Tyson???s long and winding road finally came to its ultimate conclusion. Oh sure, he might come back and fight again; but after losing to a fighter the quality of Kevin McBride, for all intents and purposes, it???s over. McBride was a second chance, of sorts. Mike had the knee-excuse to fall back upon for his loss to Williams; but against the Irishman, he had no such luxury. There it was, the end, staring Mike dead in the eye, scorching itself into his eye sockets; and you could almost hear him sigh in relief that it had finally arrived.

Now, here we are, awestruck observers, in the wake of a mighty storm that took our breath away and pierced the very depths of our souls; thrilled us, teased us, exhilarated us, exasperated us, enraged us, and, just as suddenly, it was gone. Those of us who love him wish him well and the inner peace he never seemed to have during his career, while those of us who hate him are laughing in cynical self-righteousness.

We, as boxing fans and members of the human race, could debate unendingly on the personal Mike Tyson; but seeing as how none of us are without sin, let???s cast no stones and stick to what we, collectively, can debate with no personal judgment; the significance of his career and how he measures up to those that came before him.

Obviously, this is purely subjective, since none of these matches can take place; but it is fun to imagine how Mike would have done against the greatest Heavyweight Champions of All Time. To be fair, I???ve picked what I feel are the top five heavyweight champs in their prime and have come up with hypothetical outcomes for each match-up. The Mike Tyson I???ll be using is the one who fought Michael Spinks in 1988. To refresh your memory, Mike was three days shy of his 22nd birthday, 34-0 (30), and weighed in at 218 ¼ Lbs.

The first thing people think about when the name, Mike Tyson, comes up is his punching power; but I submit that it wasn???t only his natural punching ability that made Mike as good as he was, it was a combination of talents. Mike was freakishly fast for a heavyweight, able to unload up to five punches in less than two seconds. In addition to his hand-speed and punching power, Mike had phenomenal head movement, making him extraordinarily difficult to hit while he bobbed and weaved looking for the opportunity to unload not just one; but a whole volley of power shots on his opponent.

Now, here???s the trick; obviously there were things about Mike we hadn???t learned at the time of the Spinks fight that we know now. For example, with Muhammad Ali, his peak was arguably against Cleveland Williams, since we???ll never know how good he could have been during the three years he was banned from fighting. At the time of the Williams fight, nobody knew how good Ali could take a punch because no one had really been able to hit him solid, with the obvious exceptions of Henry Cooper and Sonny Banks. It was only after we saw Ali fight in the second half of his career, that we knew he had a granite jaw. Since granite does not grow overnight and a fighter???s chin does not get better with time, we have to presume Ali could take a punch just as well at 25 as he could at 35, if not better. Cliché, though it is, hindsight is 20/20, so we might as well use it.

Ready? Here we go!
"Iron" Mike Tyson Versus the Greats

14.06.05 - By Kevin Kincade: So, this is how it ends: that???s what I was thinking Saturday night when Mike Tyson???s long and winding road finally came to its ultimate conclusion. Oh sure, he might come back and fight again; but after losing to a fighter the quality of Kevin McBride, for all intents and purposes, it???s over. McBride was a second chance, of sorts. Mike had the knee-excuse to fall back upon for his loss to Williams; but against the Irishman, he had no such luxury. There it was, the end, staring Mike dead in the eye, scorching itself into his eye sockets; and you could almost hear him sigh in relief that it had finally arrived.

Now, here we are, awestruck observers, in the wake of a mighty storm that took our breath away and pierced the very depths of our souls; thrilled us, teased us, exhilarated us, exasperated us, enraged us, and, just as suddenly, it was gone. Those of us who love him wish him well and the inner peace he never seemed to have during his career, while those of us who hate him are laughing in cynical self-righteousness.

We, as boxing fans and members of the human race, could debate unendingly on the personal Mike Tyson; but seeing as how none of us are without sin, let???s cast no stones and stick to what we, collectively, can debate with no personal judgment; the significance of his career and how he measures up to those that came before him.

Obviously, this is purely subjective, since none of these matches can take place; but it is fun to imagine how Mike would have done against the greatest Heavyweight Champions of All Time. To be fair, I???ve picked what I feel are the top five heavyweight champs in their prime and have come up with hypothetical outcomes for each match-up. The Mike Tyson I???ll be using is the one who fought Michael Spinks in 1988. To refresh your memory, Mike was three days shy of his 22nd birthday, 34-0 (30), and weighed in at 218 ¼ Lbs.

The first thing people think about when the name, Mike Tyson, comes up is his punching power; but I submit that it wasn???t only his natural punching ability that made Mike as good as he was, it was a combination of talents. Mike was freakishly fast for a heavyweight, able to unload up to five punches in less than two seconds. In addition to his hand-speed and punching power, Mike had phenomenal head movement, making him extraordinarily difficult to hit while he bobbed and weaved looking for the opportunity to unload not just one; but a whole volley of power shots on his opponent.

Now, here???s the trick; obviously there were things about Mike we hadn???t learned at the time of the Spinks fight that we know now. For example, with Muhammad Ali, his peak was arguably against Cleveland Williams, since we???ll never know how good he could have been during the three years he was banned from fighting. At the time of the Williams fight, nobody knew how good Ali could take a punch because no one had really been able to hit him solid, with the obvious exceptions of Henry Cooper and Sonny Banks. It was only after we saw Ali fight in the second half of his career, that we knew he had a granite jaw. Since granite does not grow overnight and a fighter???s chin does not get better with time, we have to presume Ali could take a punch just as well at 25 as he could at 35, if not better. Cliché, though it is, hindsight is 20/20, so we might as well use it.

Ready? Here we go!


----------



## GFR (Oct 14, 2005)

*# 5: Mike Tyson vs Jack Johnson*

Though Jack Johnson was roughly 32 when he fought the ???Boiler Maker??? in 1910, there is little doubt that he was in the best shape of his career for that fight, so we???ll use this Johnson to pair with Tyson. At the time, Johnson had a record of 57-6-12 (34) with 17 ND, according to the Cyber Boxing Zone. Johnson was to defense what Tyson was to offense and then some. The ???Galveston Giant??? had the ability to parry off incoming blows with his gloves while the punches were in mid-flight, a technique that has been lost with the annals of time, or maybe no one else could do it. In addition to his punch-blocking abilities, Jack was not afraid to tie you up on the inside either and was quite strong in the clinches, despite his 190 lb frame. He also had a snake-like jab that he could turn into a powerful hook, should he feel the punch would serve him better. In short, Johnson was everything that would drive Tyson nuts in the ring and cause him to give in to frustration.

Tyson, as always, would start off fast, looking to catch Johnson with a fusillade of hooks and uppercuts; but would run into a major problem with Johnson???s wide stance and ready posture. Johnson would repeatedly reach and unashamedly grab Mike as ???Kid Dynamite??? bull-rushed him and hold and muscle the younger man around the ring until the referee separated the two. The audience would soon realize this is not going to be an exciting match as Johnson would stop every onslaught as soon as it started. As we saw with the Smith, Tucker, Douglas, and Holyfield bouts, once frustrated, Tyson willingly gives in to being clinched on the inside. It would be no different with Johnson. Over the course of the fight, Johnson would pick and choose his shots and eventually walk away with a relatively easy, if not boring, fifteen-round decision.


----------



## GFR (Oct 14, 2005)

*# 4: Mike Tyson vs Rocky Marciano*


Rocky was only 184 ½ Lbs with a record of 42-0 (37) going into his title winning effort against ???Jersey??? Joe Walcott in 1952. So, it???s not surprising that many would say this bout would be a statistical mismatch given ???The Rock???s??? size and lack of speed and presumed defensive inadequacies. What most fail to understand is the toughness and determination that was packed into that 5??? 10??? frame. Walcott floored Marciano for the first time in his career in the first round of their match and beat him unmercifully for the bulk of the next 11 rounds; but ???The Rock??? kept coming. Marciano???s ability to take a punch was unfathomable and he blocked more than one would think.

Part of the reason he was able to sustain amidst heavy incoming was he exquisite physical conditioning; only Evander Holyfield could challenge Rocky???s superiority in this field. He was always in the best shape possible. Add to his conditioning and his toughness the fact that he was an extraordinarily powerful puncher for his size and he would hit you anywhere. If you covered up your head, he???d go to the body. Protect the body and he???d go to your head. Protect both, he???d pound on your arms and shoulders until your limbs were so battered your guard would come down and then he???d take your head off.

Seeing a smaller opponent in front of him, Mike would be frothing at the mouth for a ???wam-bam, thank you, sir??? kind of knock-out. Once the leather started flying, however, Mike would realize most of his hooks were sailing over the Rock???s head. At 5??? 11???, Mike has very rarely faced an opponent that was shorter than himself, so this situation would require some adjustments. Given Rocky???s willingness to trade, it wouldn???t be long before Mike would be throwing that right to the body, right uppercut to the head combination, sending a spray of sweat from Rocky???s black locks as the on-looking crowd Oooos and Owwws with every bone-jarring shot.

Tough as Rocky is, there is no way he could take this kind of brutal assault for fifteen rounds. Somewhere around the third or fourth, Mike would put together a four-punch combo and drop the Rock with a left hook that would send him sprawling backwards three or four feet. Surprisingly, the Italian would get up, cover himself a little better and survive the remainder of the round as most of Mike???s finishers catch arms and air. Not used to having an opponent come to him, Mike finds his punches being smothered pretty regularly by the crouching in-fighting Marciano, who is constantly pounding Mike???s ribcage and forearms, while most of Mike???s return volley ricochet off the Rock???s shoulders.

Occasionally, Mike will catch Rocky with a good one and the crowd responds, holding their breath for the inevitable; but it doesn???t come. As the fight rages on, Mike???s staccato bursts are fewer and fewer in number as he settles for throwing one or two punches at a time while Marciano labors on in a blue collar-style, catching Mike on the chin more and more as the head-movement becomes all but absent. Finally, somewhere around the 13th, Marciano catches Mike in the ribs with a brutal left hook, sending the bigger man to one knee. Rising at the count of eight, Mike is gasping for air like a fish on a sandbar. Smelling blood, Rocky wades in amidst desperation shots and drops Mike again with a volley of body blows, uppercuts, and overhand rights. Knowing he???s done, the referee rescues Mike from further punishment with thirty seconds to go in the round.


----------



## GFR (Oct 14, 2005)

*# 3: Mike Tyson vs Larry Holmes*

Many will say this is a moot bout, seeing as how Tyson easily did away with Holmes back in 1988; but remember, ???The Easton Assassin??? was 38 years old by the time ???Iron Mike??? dispatched him in four rounds. How would Mike have done against the Larry Holmes that stopped Gerry Cooney six years prior? Granted, in June of ???82, Holmes was already 33 years old; but this fight was his defining moment, so it???s only fair to use this version of Larry. Going into the Cooney fight, Holmes had established himself as a consummate and crafty professional with one of the most devastating jabs the division has ever seen. At the time, he had a record of 39-0 (29) and was in exquisite condition at 212 ½ lbs.

Mike would come out storming and Larry would dance off to his left, away from Mike???s left hook, peppering Tyson with stinging jabs all the while. Occasionally, Larry would stop and try to catch Mike coming in with a solid one-two; but early in the fight he would catch air with the right and be countered well to the body and occasionally with a hook to the head. Suddenly, in the fifth, thunder lands as Larry brings the jab back a little too slow and Mike lands a solid right over the top: ???Down goes Holmes, Down Goes Holmes, Down Goes Holmes!??? Larry rises on wobbly legs at the count of six and immediately gets on his bicycle.

The crowd is in an uproar as Mike furiously pursues the fleeing Holmes, who occasionally gets cornered and grabs on for dear life. After what seems like an eternity, the bell sounds, giving Larry sixty seconds to clear his head. The sixth round consists of Larry cautiously boxing from a distance as a winded Tyson half-heartedly pursues. Through the remainder of the mid-rounds, the pattern has been established; Larry jabbing and circling to his left and occasionally stopping to catch Mike with the straight right or uppercut, while Tyson attempts to get on the inside, sometimes with success, and pounds on Holmes??? midsection before Larry can tie him up.

By round ten, the tiring Tyson, whose eyes are beginning to show swelling from Larry???s jabs, has a slight lead in the scoring; but Holmes has been catching him more and more frequently with the right hand. Then it happens. Midway though the 11th, Mike casually goes in for the clinch and Holmes steps to his right and fires a huge right-hand uppercut. Tyson???s legs betray his exhaustion and Holmes goes in for the kill. While firing off right hand after right hand, Holmes is occasionally caught by a whistling left hook or right hand; but they don???t seem to have as much steam as earlier in the bout. The round ends with Mike in a defensive posture on the ropes and Holmes firing at long range.

At the beginning of the 12th, Holmes is the one who charges across the ring and after meeting Mike just outside of ring center, he catches the shorter man with a vicious one-two that sends Tyson falling backwards into the ropes. Watching ???The Easton Assassin??? Fire shot after shot from a distance, well out of the way of Tyson???s sporadic counters, the referee jumps in at the one minute mark to save the spent fighter from any further punishment.


----------



## GFR (Oct 14, 2005)

*# 2: Mike Tyson vs Joe Louis*


The obvious version of Joe Louis to use in this match-up is the one who fought Max Schmeling in 1938. For that fight, Joe was 25 years old when he climbed into the ring with the Black Uhlan for the second time and had compiled a record of 38-1 (32) with Schmeling handing him his sole defeat two years prior. Louis was a shuffling technician who could hit you and hurt you with either hand. Early in his career, Louis???s trainer would tie his right hand to the ropes so to teach Joe how to defend with his left hand alone, the result was one of the most accurate and devastating jabs in history. In addition to his powerful left, Joe had a right hand that was simply deadly. To this day, no one has defended the title more than Louis (25 times) or held it for as long (12 years).

Mike, as always, would come out looking to check Louis???s chin and midway through the opening stanza, a sizzling hook would deposit ???The Brown Bomber??? on his backside. Slightly stunned, Louis would proceed to fire the jab-right with fury, breaking Tyson???s rhythm and allowing Louis to reach the bell. Now knowing full well the raw power he???s in the ring with, Louis comes out for round two with more intention on dictating the pace, throwing jab after jab to position Mike for the follow-up right hands. On the occasions when Tyson gets past the jab, Louis meets him with uppercuts.

As the rounds mount up, Tyson???s frustration starts to show as do the lumps around his eyes as Louis keeps dictating the pace of the fight. By round 7, Tyson???s left eye is nearly shut from right after right, jab after jab and Mike is increasingly hesitant to get on the inside where Louis is jarring his molars with uppercuts. Late in the 9th, Louis catches a nearly blind Tyson with a crunching right and drops him for a five count. Upon reaching his feet, Tyson is met by the hardest punches he???s ever endured as a professional or amateur; rights, hooks, uppercuts, each one landing exactly where it???s owner meant for it.

Firing back blindly at an opponent he can no longer see, he finds himself stumbling forward to the canvas when his legs disappear from his consciousness as if they were no longer attached to his hips. Unable to rise, Mike finds himself to be a victim of the potent Joe Louis right hand in round 9.


----------



## GFR (Oct 14, 2005)

*AND Finally #1: Mike Tyson vs Muhammad Ali*


On November 14th, 1966, a 24 year old Muhammad Ali climbed into the ring with Clevand Williams in Houston, Texas and showed us what a complete fighter looks like: blinding speed of hand and foot and with that speed, power that belied his frame. Ali would never look so good in the ring again as he did against Williams, so that???s the Ali we???ll use. At the time, he had a record of 26-0 (21) and weighed in at a svelte 212 ¾ lbs. For those that do not know, Ali had a rapier-like jab, and had arguably the fastest hands of any heavyweight who ever lived and most assuredly the fastest feet. Ali could start throwing a punch when he was out of range and his feet would carry him in range to land the shot and out again before his opponent could get off a counter.

When the opening bell sounds, it has to be rung twice because neither fighter can hear it over the roar of the crowd. When the bout does get under way, both men rush to ring center, with Ali, at the last second sidestepping while pulling back to miss a murderous left hook. Tyson, while fast of hand, has to be within range for that hand-speed to amount to anything and Ali is quite content to keep him at the end of a blistering jab, which, to his surprise, isn???t landing as often as he???d like. The whole round consists of Tyson bobbing and weaving very quickly towards Ali, only to be alone when he gets to where Ali was just a second before.

Every time Mike gets close, he is peppered with razor-sharp jabs and rights for his efforts and has no one to get revenge on when the punches stop. At the end of the first round, Tyson motions furiously at Ali, angry that he apparently didn???t come to fight. By the third, Ali has Mike???s timing down and begins to rip in a few hooks of his own amid the jabs and rights. While nothing seems to be affecting Tyson, the points are piling up. When the bell rings for the 8th, there is a visible swelling around Mike???s left eye and he still has yet to connect with anything solid and is starting to swing wildly, lunging out of desperation and frustration at a target that is never in range.

At the start of the 10th, Mike???s right eye is also swollen with a good sized gash above the lid and his left eye is all but closed. Smelling the end, Ali suddenly plants his feet and unloads a blur of straight rights, hooks and uppercuts on a Tyson, who is totally caught off guard by this sudden offensive outburst. By the time he can fire off a counter, Ali is out of the way again. As soon as he thinks Ali???s onslaught is over, Mike???s caught with a solid double hook off the jab, which causes him to visibly wobble.

Lunging for retribution with a whistling left hook, Mike catches nothing but air and is blasted for his trouble with a surprisingly powerful right cross, which knocks him off balance into the ropes. Before he can steady himself, Tyson is caught in a blizzard of punches that seem to be coming from every conceivable angle. Again he lunges forward with an uppercut that misses and catches a solid hook for his trouble, followed by another straight right and drops to the canvas as much out of confusion as out of hurt. Mike reaches his feet at the count of eight and affirms to the referee that he wants to continue. However the ref is now looking at Mike???s right eye, from which is flowing a cascade of crimson and waves the fight off, determining Tyson can no longer see incoming shots. Mike protests to no avail.

Undoubtedly many of you are upset that I don???t see Mike winning one of these match-ups; but think before you spew off a tirade of expletives that would make a sailor blush. The fact of the matter is this: Mike Tyson???s career will ultimately be seen as incomplete. He never achieved his potential because something of finer quality was missing. Once you got past the power and the extraordinary ability, there was a big gaping hole. Said hole, is why he never came back to win a fight he was behind in, said hole is why he bit off Holyfield???s ear when it became obvious to him that Evander was about to embarrass him again, and said hole is why he could never beat the game???s immortals.

Where he was empty as a fighter, they were overflowing with the intangible qualities of heart and will to win, or simply put???.belief in one???s self. Tyson exuded arrogance and self-confidence; but I submit it was the equivalent of a scared child whistling in the graveyard. If you look at the amateur Mike Tyson that cried before his bouts out of fear of losing, you will see an athlete filled with self doubt, a man, who as a professional had no answers when plan ???A??? didn???t work. I???m not hating on Tyson. I???m calling it as I see it. In the end, Mike was an incomplete fighter and no incomplete fighter can beat a complete one. Mike was very good and very close to great; but close only counts in???..well, you know.


----------



## GFR (Oct 14, 2005)

Jack Johnson: Unforgivable Blackness


----------



## GFR (Oct 14, 2005)

12.01.05 - By Matthew Hurley: The so called "intellectuals" that deem what is worthy of praise and what should be cast aside with the backwards wave of a hand have always gotten it wrong in my estimation. There is an arrogance there that disavows anything less than pristine or seemingly cultured. Therefore boxing or a fighter could never represent beauty, civility or class. Boxers are brutes with no redeeming values or virtues and certainly have no claim to cultural progression. The primitive disgusts these egotists because there is nothing primal about them, other than their lust for money, power and face lifts. The fight game is frowned upon by the mass media and those who simply deem its combative allure abhorent in the same way they frown upon nudity or profanity, when in open company. How could the simple act of two men hitting each other represent anything of historical significance? The literati would have you believe otherwise, but Jack Johnson would dissuade you of that notion with a gold toothed smile, a shot of booze and a flair for the dramatic. Jack Johnson was having none of it in the early 1900s and his mesmerizing audacity is still being felt today..


----------



## GFR (Oct 14, 2005)

The words I've just strung together are more than a bit over the top, but I've been around people like that and the minute I mention that one of the things I write about is boxing the noses tilt up and I'm left sipping my beer in an awkward silence as they sip on tall, thin glasses of champagne. What would Jack Johnson do in a situation like that? He'd probably snatch a glass of that sickly sweet drink, down it and then grab the arm of the nearest woman and lead her to the dance floor. Johnson was a man crippled by no inhibitions. He loved being alive and he loved pissing people off. He exuded arrogance, charm and a lust for life. He was also a black man of prominence, the heavyweight champion, in a time when race divided and dissected every aspect of existence.


----------



## GFR (Oct 14, 2005)

Mike Tyson, the craziest non-conformist boxer one could ever hope to meet, once said, "Johnson??? now, he was actually crazier than me. They wanted to kill him." Tyson was right. *As was Muhammad Ali who acknowledged that Johnson did it all before he did and in a much tougher and even more racially divided world than he had known. *Johnson was born in 1878 in Galveston, Texas. His philosophy of life was not political in its bent, he simply wanted to do what he wanted to do. He didn't see himself as a black man who should capitulate to the racial tenants of the times. He saw himself as a man above, a man empowered and ultimately he achieved what should have been the glory of being heavyweight champion of the world.


----------



## GFR (Oct 14, 2005)

Documentary filmmaker Ken Burns has pieced together a four hour film on Johnson with the help of historian Geoffrey Ward. During the final editing process Ward published a critically acclaimed biography of Johnson in November. The passion both men bring to the task of telling Johnson's story resonates with the aforementioned indifference of the general public and also the naiveté of even the most loyal young boxing fan.


----------



## GFR (Oct 14, 2005)

"I think he (Johnson) has largely been forgotten," says Ward. "And I've been trying to think why it is. It would be hard to exaggerate how famous he was in his lifetime. *He was certainly the most famous black man in the world."*


----------



## GFR (Oct 14, 2005)

Burns' documentary "Unforgivable Blackness: The Rise and Fall of Jack Johnson" premieres on January 17 on PBS. The film follows last years film "The Fight" which dealt with the two bouts between Max Shmeling and Joe Louis, who became the second black heavyweight champion in 1938. The differences between the shy, retiring Louis and the loquacious, brash Johnson are stark. Johnson's individuality in a society that desperately wanted to beat him back has at last connected with a generation far removed from his troubles. Artists from Mos Def to Spike Lee have recently been honoring the late champion and now comes Ken Burns' latest epic.


----------



## GFR (Oct 14, 2005)

"He acted all his life on the basic American premise that if you had superior skill and enough ambition you could achieve anything you want," Ward says. "Except that he had that belief in a country which did not extend that basic premise to him." Hence the title, "Unforgivable Blackness."


----------



## GFR (Oct 14, 2005)

Johnson's legal battles have also extended far past his death in an automobile accident that killed him at sixty-eight years old. The boxer was convicted in 1913 under the Mann Act for allegedly transporting prostitutes across state lines.* However, the one woman in question was his wife, a nineteen year-old white girl.* Johnson had recently bested former heavyweight titlist Jim Jeffries and many white people simply could not abide the verbose black champion.


----------



## GFR (Oct 14, 2005)

After the guilty verdict, the district attorney later said publicly, "This Negro, in the eyes of many, has been persecuted. Perhaps as an individual he was. But it was his misfortune to be the foremost example of the evil in permitting the intermarriage of whites and blacks."


----------



## GFR (Oct 14, 2005)

A nonbinding resolution urging a pardon passed the US Senate in November of last year. But it's all a little too late if you ask me. Johnson had to flee the country in the wake of the conviction and defended his title abroad. Ultimately, at thirty-seven, the tired champion took on Jess Willard and lost his belt in the 26th round. He later insisted that he threw the bout as part of an arrangement with the government so he could come back to the US. After the bout he surrendered to authorities and served eight months in the US Penitentiary in Leavenworth.


----------



## GFR (Oct 14, 2005)

What followed was a downward spiral into alcohol and bitterness. Johnson began to look down on other black fighters, most famously when he helped train Max Shmeling for his first fight with Joe Louis. Louis of course had been groomed by his people to be the anti-Johnson ??? polite, quiet and deferential. Yet in spite of his anger and resentment, he never lost his pride or the belief in his self-worth. He became something of a talkative sideshow in Times Square, taking quarters for time to talk with the former heavyweight champion.


----------



## GFR (Oct 14, 2005)

Despite all the egregious wrongs done to Johnson the film never caters to sentimentality. Burns and Ward do not turn a blind eye to the fighter's failings. To do so would dehumanize him. In Ward's view, Johnson was narcissistic, pompous, unforgiving and abusive to women. In essence he was a very flawed individual which gives his story even more weight.


----------



## GFR (Oct 14, 2005)

In Ken Burns' view Johnson represents an individual of his era and one who transcended it. "I call it the rise, fall and rise again of Jack Johnson. He loses his way ??? he drinks a lot, abuses his girlfriend and the government comes down on him. He is excluded from the game he loves. But he regains his dignity. He doesn't go to seed. *He stays married to the same woman for more than twenty years. He lived in a racist environment, and he did the best he could. That ought to be a lesson for us."*


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 15, 2005)

be one of the only boxers well famouse boxers i dont know alot about


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 15, 2005)

this is off topic sorry but i reckon mike tyson the night he beat spinx woulda beaten any one all the greatest fighters of all time ,,,,,,,,,in there primes that night


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 15, 2005)

what happened in the rahman klitchko fight??????????????//,,and anyone looking forward to green vs mundine???????????????/


----------



## GFR (Oct 15, 2005)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> this is off topic sorry but i reckon mike tyson the night he beat spinx woulda beaten any one all the greatest fighters of all time ,,,,,,,,,in there primes that night


Tyson was a bum.........................so was Spinx..
Mike would get destroyed by, Ali, Foreman, Jack Johnson, Joe Louis, Rocky Marciano, Larry Holmes, Vlad Klitchco, Ike Itchbutche....ect....ect


----------



## GFR (Oct 15, 2005)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> what happened in the rahman klitchko fight??????????????//,,and anyone looking forward to *green* vs mundine???????????????/


*Klitscho and Rachman fight Nov 12 Th...*

Green who???????????


----------



## GFR (Oct 16, 2005)

Sharkies Machine: ???The Contender Self Destructs???

October 16th, 2005 - By Frank Gonzalez Jr. The boxing 'reality TV show,' ???The Contender,??? which became a hit last season, inspiring a funny episode on Comedy Central's "South Park" and some new fans towards the sport of boxing, even after being dropped by NBC and later finding themselves picked up for another season by ESPN, committed suicide at the Staples Center in Los Angeles Saturday night. The show had mixed reviews from hard core boxing fans. Some who didn???t like it complained that it was more about crying losers and their girlfriends, conflicting personalities and sit com quality drama than about boxing. *What I think they disliked most was that the fights were built up during the first half of the show and only shown in snippets at the end, denying fans the option of deciding for themselves who actually won a given bout.*

Those who liked the show enjoyed the dynamic of the relationships forged by the contestants. Personalities like Jesse Brinkley made you laugh, while sneaky guys like Anthony Bonsante made you squirm. There was the manipulative Joey Gilbert, Sergio Mora???s cock sure self-esteem and the humble sincerity of Alfonso Gomez and Peter Manfredo Jr. After writing a piece about the last fight last season, I got more email from women than men about the show, asking where the show was going and how much they loved or hated it.

To the credit of the NBC???s version of ???The Contender,??? I can???t remember a single controversial decision during the season. With the move to ESPN, that has changed dramatically.

There were three televised fights Saturday, featuring the show???s most popular contestants in rematches of bouts that closed out the show???s season. On the menu were Alfonso Gomez vs. Luciano Perez, Jesse Brinkley vs. Anthony Bonsante and the Main Event that featured ???The Contender??? Champion, Sergio Mora vs. Peter Manfredo Jr.

Alfonso Gomez (13-3-1-4 KO???s) was originally scheduled to fight former Contender contestant, Jeff Fraza (who left the show early due to a case of the Chicken Pox). Fraza was replaced with unknown and smaller, Luciano Perez (12-2-1-11 KO???s), who proved to be in over his head against the noticeably improved, more efficient Gomez, who jabbed and landed combinations
consistently throughout the fight.

Perez showed a big heart and chin but had no jab and fought in wild, winging spurts. Gomez landed flush shots at will. Perez slipped in the third round but it was ruled a knockdown. In the fourth round, Gomez landed a few unanswered shots and the referee, Pat Russell, prematurely halted the contest, leaving Gomez the winner by TKO 4.

Perez appeared capable of continuing and protested the stoppage. Who knows what might have happened? We???ve all seen it before. A guy is losing and suddenly lands a shot that turns the tide. There???d be no chances for turning tides for Perez, compliments of the ref. Okay, just a small controversy.

*

In the second fight, Anthony Bonsante (26-6-3-15 KO???s), did most of the fighting as Jesse Brinkley (25-3-17 KO???s) fought in spurts that were never enough to win a single round. It was not an entertaining fight either, because Bonsante fought scared, avoiding Brinkley???s power punches on the inside and scoring points boxing from the outside. Brinkley didn???t look like he was in the kind of shape to do more than fight in the snippets that he did. I had Bonsante winning every round in a shutout victory. Brinkley looked disappointed after the final bell because he knew he lost the fight.

*Stats:
Bonsante, 141 landed, 409 thrown for 34%.
Brinkley, 58 landed, 310 thrown for 19%.


The Judges??? scores were:
Julie Lederman ??? 48-47 for Brinkley
Fritz Warner ??? 48-47 for Brinkley
Raul Caiz Sr. ??? 49-46 for Brinkley*

The Judges sold out the fans and the future of the show with these fictitious scores. Hey, I liked Brinkley more than I liked Bonsante on the show???but in the ring, Bonsante clearly won the rematch. Boos sounded like a fire alarm in the Staples Center. It looks like Brinkley???s likable appeal got him a gift win that morphs his popularity into disdain. Bye-bye Jesse Brinkley.

Bonsante stormed out of the ring and up to the locker room. Brinkley, in disbelief himself, hurled his boxing gloves in the direction of the disgusted fans in the stands, then went ahead and accepted this bogus victory, making him an accomplice in ruining whatever credibility ???The Contender??? may have had. Bonsante made his way back to the venue and was cheered by the only credible Judges in the house???the fans in the stands.

*

After the angry crowd calmed a bit, Peter Manfredo Jr. (24-2-10 KO???s) and Sergio Mora (16-0-3 KO???s) made their way to the ring. There seemed to be some manufactured ???bad blood??? between them, mostly coming from Mora???s direction.

In the first round, Manfredo was doubling up on short right hooks and opened a cut on Mora???s left eye, the same cut he suffered in their first fight. Mora was rattled at the sight of his blood and was less effective as a result.

The second round saw Mora step up his offense in what looked like desperation. The cut on his eye looked bad enough to stop the fight and since it was caused by a punch, Mora would???ve lost by TKO. Manfredo, who is now trained by the elite coach, Freddy Roach, was consistently scoring the harder punches and blocking most of Sergio???s shots. Mora worked hard and Manfredo kept up the pressure in the only tough round to score.

As the fight progressed, Mora was doing more feinting than fighting, while Manfredo put on an exhibition of newly refined boxing skills that won him most of the exchanges.

In the fifth round, Mora came on strong; giving everything he had in the first half of the round. Though he scored well and often, nothing Mora did ever hurt Manfredo, but it was the first round Mora actually outscored Manfredo.

From rounds six through eight, Peter Manfredo Jr. was the man in charge. He landed the cleaner shots as he outworked and outclassed Sergio Mora. In the final seconds of the eighth, Mora tried to steal the round and continued to throw punches after the bell. It was too little, too late.

Manfredo celebrated his perceived victory, jumping up on the corner posts with arms raised as the hometown fans jeered at him for beating their homeboy from East LA.

The Judges??? scores were:
Julie Lederman ??? 77-75 for Mora.
Marty Denkin ??? 77-75 for Manfredo.
Chuck Hassett ??? 77-75 for Mora.
*(What fight were Hassett and Lederman watching?)*

Sharkie???s Machine had it 78-74 for Manfredo.

Now ???The Contender??? really IS a ???reality??? show. It???s just as corrupt as regular boxing, complete with bogus scores from the Judges that rendered two winners the losers. The unaccountable Judges worked the script (the fix) in spite of the reality that transpired in the ring. How stupid do they think we are? And where was the honor in Brinkley and Mora accepting these bogus results? If THIS last event is what ???The Contender??? is going to be like on ESPN, then they might as well just cancel the show now.


----------



## GFR (Oct 16, 2005)

Is Lamon Brewster the Best Heavyweight in the Division?

14.10.05 - By Tim Neilson: Previous to Lamon Brewster???s bout with Wladimir Klitschko in April 2004, Lamon was a heavyweight languishing in relative obscurity. He had been beaten twice at that point, by marginal fighters, such as Clifford Etienne and Charles Shufford, neither of whom will likely ever become heavyweight champions. At that point in Lamon???s career, no one ever expected the sudden surge in his development and confidence that sprang from his incredible destruction of Wladimir Klitschko on April 10, 2004. In that fight, Wladimir landed countless power shots to the head of Brewster, who merely shrugged them off, like a warrior, and kept on coming. It was that exact warrior mentality that carried Brewster through to victory, when he connected with a big Tyson-like left hook in the 5th round that drained the fight from Wladimir.

Although some people buy into the excuse that Wladimir was supposedly exhausted in his fight with Brewster, which, they claim, is the real reason he lost.

However, they completely ignore what made Wladimir exhausted in the first place. Namely, it was the pressure from Lamon???s constant ???Relentless??? attack-style offense that brought about the early end of the fight for Wladimir, not merely Wladimir imploding on his own. No, it was because Brewster never took a step backwards, always moving forward, throwing bombs, fighting like a throw back fighter from yesterday.

Before that victory, Lamon didn???t seem to grasp how good he really was. However, since then, Lamon has suddenly become, in my opinion, the best heavyweight in the division by far. He was won his last 9 fights, with 8 of them coming by knockout. His offensive syle is similiar to a slower, slightly less powerful version of Mike Tyson. However, Tyson never had the great chin, nor the heart or the will to win like Brewster. It's not even close.

What makes Lamon so dangerous as fighter is several factors. First of all, Lamon has the best left hook in the heavyweight division, which he uses like an oversized axe to soften up and ultimately chop down his taller opponents. Also, he???s very patient and waits until just the right moment where he leans forward and let his left hook fly with devastating results. Based on his height, 6???1???, he???s not a tall fighter, however, he leans forward when punching. Thus, he increases his reach by almost a foot when letting his punches fly. Most people don???t realize that he???s doing this and thereby mistake his short stature for being limited in reach.

Another advantage that Lamon has, is his ability to throw combinations. He doesn???t merely look for just one punch to try and stop a fighter. Instead, he walks forward, absorbing a few punches, gets close, and then throws multiple combinations until the other fighter flees or folds from the pressure. As soon as his opponent gets some distance, the process starts all over again, with Brewster, again, obsorbing a few punches, before he gets in close and unloads. Without a doubt, it???s an effective style that puts a lot of stress on the opposing fighter.

I???ll be the first to admit that Brewster isn???t be best boxer in the division. It???s not even close, he doesn???t even rank in the top 10 in that department. However, what he lacks in boxing ability, he more that makes up with his sturdy chin, power and heart. Brewster can come back after sustaining vicious punishment, while most fighters simply can???t.

For some reason, Brewster was born with the ability to take punishment that would put a normal man into a coma. With his huge heart and chin, there's no one in the heavyweight dvision that can take a punch like Brewster. Samuel Peter comes close, but I rule him out because he was mortally hurt by Wladimir in the 12th round, and probably would have been knocked out if Wladimir had put the slightest amount of pressure on him.

Against the other heavyweight champions, Chris Byrd, John Ruiz and Vitali Klitschko, I see Brewster winning against each of them by knockout. For obvious reasons, Vitali would be the most difficult of the bunch due to his huge size and reach. However, Vitali would actually be an easier fight for Brewster than Wladimir, in my opinion, mainly due to Vitali???s lack of hand speed and foot work. I think Vitali would end of taking a ton of punishment before succumbing to Brewster???s power late in the fight. Vitali is used to being in control of his fights, however, with Brewster, he never stops coming for a second. He would put so much pressure on Vitali, that it would cause him to expend a huge amount of energy just to try and keep Brewster off of him. Brewster wouldn't allow him to rest and pace himself like he's grown accustomed to in his fights. Brewster would presure Vitali and throw constant punches, hurting him again and again. If Vitali was a good inside fighter, I would give him a chance in this fight, however, he is mainly a long range fighter, who avoids close contact on the inside. To be honest, Vitali can???t fight backing up, and he would eat left hands all night long before being sent to the canvas late in the fight by one of Brewster???s beautiful left hooks.

So, who???s next for Brewster? Well, I have serious doubts that Wladimir will come anywhere near Lamon anytime soon, for obvious reasons. Wladimir doesn???t want to go back into the Lion's den and take on someone with the relentless style like Lamon???s. I think a rematch with Wladimir would be just like the first fight, except Wladimir would fold faster next time around. Wladimir is currently ranked number # 2 in the WBO, but has the safe option of facing Chris Byrd for his IBF title, if he so chooses. You better believe that Wladimir will decide on fighting Byrd rather than fighting Brewster. However, after Wladimir, Samuel Peter is next in line at # 3. This sets up an intriguing matchup, where you have two lethal sluggers going at each other nonstop.

Based on what I've seen of Peter, I???d predict a late knockout victory for Brewster. Peter has devastating power, true, yet he only throws punches one at a time, which makes it easier to time his attacks and get out of the way of his bull charges. Strangely enough, Peter stops attacking when the other fighter is throwing punches and is often off balance after absorbing a punch. With Brewster throwing constant bombs, Peter would be forced to play defense for most of the fight, while eating countless left hand hooks from Brewster. I don???t know if Brewster would be able to stop Peter, but based on Wladimir???s fight with Peter, where he had him hurt in the 12th, I think there???s a good chance Brewster could stop him late.


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 17, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Tyson was a bum.........................so was Spinx..
> Mike would get destroyed by, Ali, Foreman, Jack Johnson, Joe Louis, Rocky Marciano, Larry Holmes, Vlad Klitchco, Ike Itchbutche....ect....ect


rocky marciano thats pushing it a bit too far man,,,im saying tyson before the first frank bruno fight,,,,,,,ali may have won if he kept his hands up,,,jack johnson would have been killed joe louis knocked out rocky marciano knocked out 1st round,,,larry holmes in his prime would have been good,,,vlad klitchco,,1st round,,,ike ibeabutchi,,,,would have kod tyson is he out of gaol yet???????????


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 17, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *Klitscho and Rachman fight Nov 12 Th...*
> 
> Green who???????????


danny green australian boxers seen him fight live,,,he is damn good he sparred with james toney a while back and was doin a job on him,,,and he is a super middle weight


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 17, 2005)

theres some good reading here u should be a boxing writer for a magazine like ko,,,,,,,i dont need to buy the mags now,,,,  who do u think is pound for pound best in the world at the moment????????/   id say bernard hopkins


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2005)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> danny green australian boxers seen him fight live,,,he is damn good he sparred with james toney a while back and was doin a job on him,,,and he is a super middle weight


I'll have to look him up and see if he is fighting on TV in the months to come


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 17, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I'll have to look him up and see if he is fighting on TV in the months to come


febuary he is fighting mundine,,there is a massive rivalry between these 2 over here


----------



## CancerNV (Oct 19, 2005)

Im sure this was probably covered but does anyone think Mike Tyson in his prime would lose to any other boxer in his prime?

I just saw Tysons first 20 fights on some HBO special and the man honestly shouldnt have been allowed to fight some guys.  He was so much better that I felt bad for them.

PS: Did anyone else think it was sweet how Tyson would always come over at the end of the fight to see how his opponent was doing?


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 20, 2005)

yeah i reckon when tyson was 20-21 would have slammed just about anyone


----------



## GFR (Oct 20, 2005)

CancerNV said:
			
		

> *Im sure this was probably covered but does anyone think Mike Tyson in his prime would lose to any other boxer in his prime?*
> 
> I just saw Tysons first 20 fights on some HBO special and the man honestly shouldnt have been allowed to fight some guys.  He was so much better that I felt bad for them.
> 
> PS: Did anyone else think it was sweet how Tyson would always come over at the end of the fight to see how his opponent was doing?


Yes I have a few articles on that subject a few pages back on this thread

Mike would lose to all of them...Mike was a bum who was washed up at 23 by another bum.


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 22, 2005)

i think his oppenents were fairly hand picked to make him look awsome,,,,,buster douglas beat tyson wich does say a bit,,,,,,,i suppose u think lennox lewis was a bum too foreman????????? my favorite boxers have been first tyson,,,,then i thought lennox lewis was the best out there then i discovered roy jones on greatest knockouts tape i have he looked awsome couldnt beleive when i found out he lost 2 in a row now 3 in a row,,,,jesus,,,,,ive always liked costya tzue,,,,,at the moment i would say hopkins is the best out there james toney is a bum,,,,,,,,,although he is one funny fucker,,,,,,,,i think the heavyweight situation is looking pretty sad at the moment ,,,,,has anyone seen that neandathol russian fella fight ??? the huge fucker 7ft 2 i heard he was also heard he was crap,,,,,i always thought ike quartey was gonna blitz de lahoya,,,trinidad ,,then move up and take out hopkins but that never happened lol,,,,,,,,,what ever happened to prince nassem hamed havnt heard of him for a while????/ i thought samuel peters was gonna be the next big thing in boxing but i have been proved wrong again,,,,roll on a another tyson with more backbone and skill to liven boxing up again,,,its getting dull


----------



## GFR (Oct 22, 2005)

lennox lewis was a great champ..................top 15 of all time at heavy weight in my book


----------



## GFR (Oct 22, 2005)

james toney is a bum,,,,,,,,,,,,,
you just lost all credibility with me on that one


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 22, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> lennox lewis was a great champ..................top 15 of all time at heavy weight in my book


hers my top 10 heavyweights of all time
1: ali
2: george foreman
3: lennox lewis
4: joe louis
5: evander holyfeild
6: joe frazier
7: sonny liston
8: larry holmes
9: mike tyson
10: jack johnson
11: trevour berbick
12; buster douglas
13: ozzie joe bugner
ok last 3 were a joke,,,


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 22, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> james toney is a bum,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> you just lost all credibility with me on that one


lol,,toney is a funny bum,,,he difinately has some skill,,,how big is his head and i mean that literally i heard he couldnt put head gear on during sparring one day because of his moon face lol hahahahahahaha thats some funny shit


----------



## GFR (Oct 22, 2005)

*Vernon Forrest Knocks Out Elco Garcia to Headline Six Fight Card*

22.10.05 - By Kent Appel @ Ringside - The Pechanga Resort and Casino in Temecula, California was the scene of a world class professional boxing card on Friday October 21, 2005. The live card, portions of which were broadcast on Fox Sports Network's the Best Damn Sports Show Period, featured six bouts and it was promoted by Goossen Tutor Promotions.

The card was headlined by former world welterweight champion Vernon Forrest of Atlanta, Georgia who continued his comeback after losing his welterweight title in 2003 by a second round knockout to Ricardo Mayorga and again losing a rematch against Mayorga by a twelve round decision later that same year. Forrest scored his second win this year, after a two year layoff, by defeating Elco Garcia of Durango Colorado by a tenth round knockout.

The end of the bout came in a bizarre fashion because after controlling the action for nine rounds using a variety of effective punches with both hands, in the tenth and final round Forrest threw a hard left hook at Garcia and in doing so he found himself on the canvas from the momentum of the punch.

Referee Pat Russell signaled it was a slip but before he could get between the fighters to separate the fighters and wipe off the gloves of Forrest, Forrest unleashed two more left hooks, one that grazed the head of Garcia and a second one that knocked Garcia down. Referee Russell started to count but he decided Garcia was too badly hurt so he stopped the contest, giving the victory to Forrest.

The crowd booed their displeasure at the ending but even though referee Russell may not have been quick enough to get between the fighters, no obvious foul was committed as Forrest, unfortunately for Garcia, landed his knockout punch in the heat of battle.

Forrest, who had scored a second round TKO victory over Sergio Rios earlier this year, positioned himself for bigger and better things by defeating Garcia in this junior middleweight fight that was scheduled for ten rounds. With the win Forrest,154 pounds, improves his record to 37-2, 28 by KO while Garcia, also 154 pounds, slides back to 18-4, 8 by KO.

In the lead preliminary match, in a junior middleweight fight scheduled for eight rounds, Hector Camacho Junior of Orlando, Florida defeated Nelson Estupinan of Delicias, Mexico by a unanimous decision. All three judges saw the fight by the same score, 76 to 74.

Camacho, a southpaw, won most of the rounds by effectively using his right jab and straight left hand but the bout was not without some moments of concern for him as Estupinan knocked down Camacho twice, both times with right hand lead punches, once in the first round and another time in round number three. Camacho did not appear badly hurt from either knockdown and in particular the knockdown in round three was a flash knockdown in which Camacho was up right away without the count beginning.

I saw the fight by the score of 77 to 74 for the winner with Camacho winning eight rounds to two for Estupinan. The second knockdown was just not effective enough to give Estupinan a 10 to 8 round. With the win Camacho, 155 1/4 pounds, improves his record to 39-1-1, 22 by KO while Estupinan, 156 pounds, is now 12-2, 9 by KO

Also on the card: In a heavyweight bout scheduled for eight rounds, Chris Arreola of Riverside, California took on Dominic Jenkins of La Mesa, Texas. Arreola weighed 255 pounds while Jenkins tipped the scales at 218 pounds. Arreola came out on top by a TKO at 2:38 of round number five. The end came with Arreola pounding Jenkins along the ropes with a number of punches with both hands and the referee declared Jenkins was too badly hurt to continue.

This fight was a very competitive contest with Jenkins controlling the action in the first three rounds and Arreola coming back strong for the win by taking the fourth round and of course the fifth and final round. With the win Arreola improves his record to 13-0, 11 by KO while Jenkins takes a step back to 6-4-1, 1 by KO.

In an eight round super middleweight fight, Enrique Ornelas of La Habra, California fought Ayodeji Fadeyi of Denver, Colorado. Ornelas weighed in at 167 pounds while Fadeyi weighed 165 3/4 pounds. Ornelas was the winner by TKO at 2:37 of the second round. Ornelas was in control from the opening bell and while Fadeyi was game, he was not effective in countering Ornelas' constant attack. With the win Ornelas goes forward to 21-2, 14 by KO while Fadeyi falls to 10-6-1, 6 by KO.

In a heavyweight fight scheduled for six rounds, former national Golden Gloves heavyweight champion Rafael Butler of Rochester, Minnesota squared off against Andrew Jackson of Crossett, Arkansas. Butler weighed in at 255 pounds while Jackson weighed in at 285 pounds. Butler scored a first round knockout at just 29 seconds of the first round by knocking Jackson down and out, overwhelming him with the first barrage of punches of the fight. With the win Butler goes forward to 15-1, 11 by KO while Jackson falls to 3-3, 2 by KO.

In a four round junior welterweight bout, Lorenzo Reynolds of Saginaw, Michigan went up against Mikel Williams of Monroe, Louisiana. Reynolds weighed 140 pounds while Williams weighed 140 1/2 pounds. Reynolds, a two time national golden gloves champion at 132 pounds and 141 pounds respectively, was the winner of the contest by TKO at the end of the third round when Williams was unable to come out for the fourth round.

Reynolds used a brutal body attack to take the fight out of Williams, who suffered no less than three knockdowns from body blows, two in the second round and one in the third and final round. With the win Reynolds improves his record to 9-0, 4 by KO while Williams is now 4-13-4, 2 by KO.


----------



## GFR (Oct 22, 2005)

I watched this fight last night......the knock out was bogus....Vernon slipped the ref was going to count then waved it off......as Vernon was seting up to punch Garcia......he didnt realise the knock down was waived...
Protect yourself at all times......but still a bullshit knock out..
Vernon looked very unimpressive in this fight.....we will see if at 34 he has anything left.


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2005)

BOXING TRIVIA AND FUN STORIES


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2005)

*TYSON IN BLACK TRUNKS*
Why Mike Tyson wears black trunks in his all fights? He wears the black trunks in the ring to show his deepest condolence for the passing away of his respected trainer, Cus d'Amato. This is a humane side of a Mike Tyson


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2005)

*RUMBLE IN WASHINGTON*
Washington 1991, the rumble between Riddick Bowe and Ellijah Carl Tillery became a street fight. Both still fought though the bell has rung. Tillery his Bowe, which raised his manager's anger. He pulled Tillery's hair and pushed him fall out of the ring. Tillery was then decided to disqualified. In the meantime, the dissapointed audience created a big riot in the ring.


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2005)

*GOTCHA!*
Johnny Dundee (born as Joseph Corrara) was the one who introduced a boxing technique called "The Scotch Woop". The technique was simple, he bounced his body to the rope, and attacked his opponent with full power plus the power of the bouncing. This technique was very dangerous either for his opponent or himself. In the fight against Willy Jackson, 1917, Dundee tried the technique he invented. Unluckily, Jackson was faster. His straight banged Dundee's open chin. He was KO'd in the first round. Gotcha Dundee!


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2005)

*NAKED BOXER*
Timmy Larkin had full confidence when he was entering the ring to fight his opponent, Tommy Cross in 1942. As usual, in the fight done in Newark both fighters were introduced by the ring announcer. At that time, Larking put off his robe that he wore in the dressing room. LOL! He forgot to wear his trunks, and he was caught naked by the audience. Everybody was laughing so loud, and Larkin covered his thingie in big embarrasment. Ha ha ha.


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2005)

*SCARED REFEREE*
Sam Russell was the referee of a featherweight match between Johnny Curley and Joe Fox in Brighton. In the first round, a wild punch blew Russell, and broke his glasses he wore. The match then was postponed for sometimes, because Russell tried the best glasses for his eyes. Then, being unpatient, the audience created a riot in the arena. Referre Russell was so scared in the incident, and he run to save himself under the ring. He then announced the night's boxing result from there.


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2005)

*BAD LUCK EDITOR*
In 1910, the editor of San Fransisco Bulletin had a very bad luck. He was too confident that James J. Jeffries, would easily KO the remaining Heavyweight Champion at that period, Jack Johnson. That was why he publish his preview edition with the big headline "JEFFRIES Knocks outs Jack Johnson". He got so panic when he received a telegraph telling Johnson KO Jeffries. The bad luck editor then asked his staff to withdraw all the newspapers with very high price!


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2005)

*LIFE CHANGES*
Sid BURN was a good boxer before World War 1. During his golden period, he hired a young sparring partner, Ted "Kid" Lewis. Everytime they did a sparring partner training, Burn threated Lewis so bad. Years later, Lewis became the Welterweight world champion, and then he hired his old "fella" Sid Burn who was "over the hill" already. Lewis threated Burn as he did to him years before.
The story continued, there was a young fighter joined in their training, Rolland Todd. He learned all Lewis' strenght and weaknesses, until one day Todd defeated Lewis in a world title fight.
It's true life changes.


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2005)

*DIRTIEST FIGHTER AND TRAINER*
Luis Resto surpisingly defeated favorite Billy Collins in an undercard fight of Duran vs Moore. But, then Resto and his trainer, Panama Lewis were then banned for life due to cheating during the fight.
After the fight, Collins complained his dad and trainer, Billy Collins, Sr., who then walked over and grabbed Resto???s gloves and finding out that Resto???s trainer, Lewis, had removed the padding out of Resto???s gloves.
Panama Lewis was before also suspected cheating when he trained Aaron Pryor. He was also involved in a controversy regarding Pryor vs Arguello first fight. Lewis was heard asking for "the drink" in Pryor???s corner. They gave him a bottle, and he said, "NOT that one, I want the one I mixed???" This created a controversy, but none knew what really happened unless Panama Lewis himself.


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2005)

*RECORDS*
1. Youngest World Champion: WILFRED BENITEZ
2. Oldest World Champion/Heavyweight Champion: *GEORGE FOREMAN*
3. Youngest Heavyweight Champion: MIKE TYSON
4. Most Consecutive wins without loss: Hal Bagwell (180 fights, 175 wins, 2 draws, 3 no decision from 1938-1948)
5. Most consecutive KO???s: Lamark Clark (44 KO???s in a row)
6. Longest World Champion: Joe Louis (11 years 7 month)
7. Most Crowded Audience: CHAVEZ VS GREG HAUGEN
8. Biggest Purse: Mike Tyson (US$ 30 million) when fighting Frank Bruno


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2005)

*MISSING AFTER A MEETING WITH AL CAPONE*
1926. Boxer Berdmondsey Billy Wells was scheduled to fight the welterweight champion Micky Walker in Chicago. Before the duel, Wells met the legend mob Al Capone. It was unclear about what they were talking about, but Wells has never appeared until the scheduled time of the fight. The rumble then was cancelled...


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2005)

*14 ROUNDS FIGHT*
One Saturday night in Africa, there was a rumble between Australian Max Gornick vs the hometown hero Charlie Smith. It was scheduled for 15 rounds. Until 12.00 PM, the fight has done for 14 rounds. If the fights continued, according to a lawyer who was coincidentally seeing the match in the stadium, it would break the Sunday Observance Act. The promotor then decided the fight as a draw.


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2005)

*MIKE TYSON'S MOST POWERFUL BLOWS*
It was a fight of Mike Tyson's before he was KO'd by Douglas (I forget which fight) broadcast live on TV. There was a small earthquake in Yogyakarta, Indonesia, then we were smiling and one of us said, "Is it because of Mike's blows? We can feel the punches while we are thousand miles away from Las Vegas!" At that time, we belived Mike Tyson was undefeatable!


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2005)

*BURNS DID NOT KEEP HIS WORDS!*
In 1908, Tommy Burns knew that his opponent, Jewey Smith, would never resist to fight long. Then, before the fight, both made a deal that Burns would make a long fight to satisfy the audience of Paris, where the fight was done.
Suddenly, in round 1, the flashlight belonged to a cameraman burned the decoration in the ring side (you know how it was, the camera flashlight in that year!) - seeing the fire and getting panic, Burns forgot the deal they made before the fight. He gave Smith a powerful straight on his chin, and KO'd him! After this, Burns escaped to save himself.


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2005)

*NJURIES OUTSIDE THE RING*
MAX SCHMELLING got his Heavyweight European belt in 1939, then he retired due to his injuries he got when he became a parachute troop in Kreta. He got his injuries not inside the ring.


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2005)

*WALCOTT VS JOE LOUIS*
Jersey Joe Walcott fought the heavyweight legend Joe Louis very-very strongly in 1947 and 1948. 10 years later, when Louis prepared for the fight vs Max Schmelling, Walcott was hired as his sparring partner. Walcott then was fired after working for 2 days only, because he knocked down Louis 3 times in a training.


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2005)

*THE GUINESS BOOK OF RECORDS*
Most title fights owned by Jack Britton (USA), 3 times welterweight champion. In 1915-1922 he did 37 title fights, 19 wins and 18 no decision. (The Guiness Book of Records)


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2005)

*FIRST JUDGES IN AMERICA*
Sept 28, 1915. Ted (Kid) Lewis outpointed Jack Britton for the welterweight 12 round title fight at that Atlas Athletic Club in Boston. The ref was Dan Lane and the 2 Judges were Bill Hamilton ans J.S. Sprago. This is known as the first fight in America using judges.


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2005)

*BAD LUCK TRAINER*
FRANK CHURCHILL, a boxing trainer in early 20th century, recruit 3 street fighting talented boxers from Philippnes. One boxer became a workd champion, but then all of them tragically died in the ring.
1921, Featherweight Dencio Cabanella died after punished by Bert McCarthy in Australia. Four years later, Pancho Villa lost his title and life after fighting Jimmy McLarnin in California. The year after, last Churchill's boxer, Inocencio Moldes died after been punished bye Bud Taylor in the ring in Milwaukee.


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2005)

*ROUND BARGAINING*
Abe ATELL and Owen MORAN, both Featherweight Masters, were equally satisfied after fighting in 25 rounds in 1908. The result was a draw, so they dealed to make a re-match. Owen wanted more than 25 rounds in the rematch, but Abe asked no more than 20. The Promotor stopped the bargaining and to compromise a 23 rounds fight. Again, the result was draw, but this time they decided not to make a re-match again.


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2005)

*AN ADVISE FOR LANGFORD*
In 1917, when Sam E, Langford was going to fight the mean Fred Bulton in Boston, he requested an advise from his fellow friend, Harry Wills, "How to defeat him?"
Wills replied, "Get a golf stick, and beat his head with the stick." He contionued, "If he ducks, try once again. If you still cannot beat him with the stick, just escape to save yourself, before you die!"


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2005)

*LIQUOR AND BOXER*
Before World War I, Irish Heavyweight boxer, Nutty Curan, flied to Paris to fight US' Kid McCoy, a 40 years old tricky boxer. In round 12, Curran floored McCoy. McCoy then crawled to the ring side, where audience put their brandy and soda.* McCoy got a glass of the liquor, and drank it. He then stood up and continued the fight.* *McCoy then was decided to win by decision! *


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2005)

*JOE FRAZIERNEW*
When Ali's belt was revoked in 1968, WBA conducted some elimination fights to find a new world champion. Names of participants were: Joe Frazier, Jerry Quarry, Floyd Patterson, Jimmy Ellis, Karl Mildenberger, Oscar Bonavena, Ernie Terrell and Thad Spencer. Later, Frazier cancelled his participation. After some fight, finally Ellis was crowned as the new champion after he defeated Quarry in Oakland.
2 years later, Frazier challemged Ellis, and Frazier won by KO in round 5. So, Frazier didn't need to fight some opponents to become a world champion in the elimination fights.


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2005)

*STREET FIGHTING RECORDS*
Pat time's lightweight champion Benny Leonard had a record of street fighting. One day, he was requested to represent his gang, New York Street, to fight their competitor gangster from Sixth Street (name unrecorded). The objective of the fight was classic, to get the operation area. Leonard won in a 4 rounds duel.


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2005)

*A SAD MOMENT OF A WILLIE PEP*
Willie Pep was paid only at 3 bucks per day as a sparring partner for Manuel Ortiz in 1938. Six years later, he fought Ortiz in Boston. Pep won in a 10 rounds duel, and he received US$ 20,000.


----------



## CancerNV (Oct 23, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Yes I have a few articles on that subject a few pages back on this thread
> 
> Mike would lose to all of them...Mike was a bum who was washed up at 23 by another bum.


Mike was not in his prime when he was 23.  Have you seen his first 10 fights?


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2005)

CancerNV said:
			
		

> Mike was not in his prime when he was 23.  Have you seen his first 10 fights?


I have watched all his fights....
20-23 was his prime....
It sure wasnt 34+ when he lost every fight when he fought a top 10 guy.....and then lost to 2 bums..


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 23, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *A SAD MOMENT OF A WILLIE PEP*
> Willie Pep was paid only at 3 bucks per day as a sparring partner for Manuel Ortiz in 1938. Six years later, he fought Ortiz in Boston. Pep won in a 10 rounds duel, and he received US$ 20,000.


Historically boxers have always been ripped off or short changed.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 23, 2005)

This is a great thread Foreman......by the I liked Ali better.


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> This is a great thread Foreman......*by the I liked Ali better*.


Than who


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 23, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Than who


Your Idol...George Foreman.


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Your Idol...George Foreman.


I see


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 23, 2005)

I just realized what I wrote, it was supposed written like so "and by the way Ali was better than Foreman"  
Ya just can't get good help nowadays


----------



## GFR (Oct 25, 2005)

*Acelino Freitas: Back To Prove He is No ???Prince???*

25.10.05 - By Gabriel DeCrease: When Diego Corrales went to war with Acelino Freitas he gave everything and never quit. Chico took heavy fire and gave the same in a seesaw battle that found both men in frantic-control of the fight throughout the early rounds. Then the brutal ebb-and-flow broke and the tide began to roll in Diego???s favor. At some point in the fight Freitas realized that???for the first time in his career???he was facing an opponent who was simultaneously as courageous and as heavy handed as himself. This realization quickly turned the self-satisfied grin that Popo had worn for the length of his professional career into a look of stern worry. Corrales saw the change in his opponent as the bell started the eighth round, and so the comebacking Chico took it straight to Freitas who failed the gut-check and found the floor three times before waving off the referee and surrendering in the tenth round of his greatest test. This was the second time ???No Mas??? fired from a vanquished champion???s mouth like cannon fire signaling the shocking and sudden end to a war.

The gears of pugilism ground to a halt, if not for just a moment. Freitas had been down frequently and throughout his career, and he always came up smiling. In fact, getting knocked down was often the wake up call a playful, clowning Freitas needed to bring out his vicious side. He was down twice against a sadistically tough and motivated Jorge Barrios, and came storming eagerly back to stop La Hiena in the twelfth round. In 2000, Popo went down in the first against Lemuel Nelson and came back to drop Nelson twice on his way to a second round knockout. In every fight where he had touched the canvas, Freitas had an edge???maybe he was in better condition or age was on his side or he was a harder puncher or a more naturally gifted fighter, but the Brazilian champion always had something over on his opponents. Against Corrales he was locked in a dead heat, and he folded under pressure, his game plan was in shatters, so he quit where Corrales would never say die. The victory gave Corrales the world stage to act on and the confidence to use his raw talent and his heart to make great fights ever since. The failure sent a shiver through the boxing world and sent Freitas into a period of relative inactivity where he was miles away from a title fight or any reminder of his great loss.

Anyone who has been around the fight game for a few years looked at Freitas and immediately had flashback-visions of the collapse of Prince Naseem Hamed, and hoped that Popo would not end up another gifted champion whose talent was tossed long before its expiration date. Hamed was blazing hot when he stepped into the ring against Marco Antonio Barrera. By that point in his career The Prince had tallied recent wins over Kevin Kelley, Wayne McCullough, Paul Ingle, and come off the floor to trash a then-dangerous Augie Sanchez. Hamed also possessed a rock star mystique. He was loud, obnoxious overconfident, and incredibly flashy. The Naz show came complete with elaborate garb, a large celebrity entourage, and wild ring entrances on magic carpets and in showy sports cars. Hamed???s style in the ring reflected his lifestyle. He was ostentatious, reckless, often carrying his guard at his waist, and fought mostly in intense, and often inspired, bursts. He stole every show he put on, and was undefeated, until he squared-off with The Baby Faced Assassin. Barrera dominated Hamed throughout, and the Mexican???s strict, relentless assault overcame the Roy Jones inspired song-and-dance routine that usually deterred Hamed???s competition from putting real pressure on him. Barrera, always the consummate professional, was also in fantastic shape and came in utterly ready for a fight, while Hamed had grown distracted by his celebrity and was clearly out of condition and totally lacked intensity or focus. Hamed lost royally and was clearly incapable of dealing with a loss as part of a larger legacy. The Prince gave up on boxing and fought only once before spiraling into the obscurity where he now rests with no intention of fighting again. He had talent, there was no doubt of that, and he had all the right ingredients to sell boxing as a commodity to the masses, even to those outside the general boxing public.

Acelino Freitas possesses, to a degree, the same bankable celebrity appeal that Hamed had cornered the market on. Popo has a face that begs for media coverage and is also gifted athlete who makes exciting, fast-paced, hard-hitting fights. Freitas has the main stream appeal that can bring boxing to the forefront of the sporting world. Accordingly, the hope is that Popo was not permanently cracked by the thumping that was inflicted upon him by a sharp and driven Chico Corrales. Freitas should view his loss as a learning experience from which he can return stronger and wiser. He should recognize that all of the legends of boxing???with very few exceptions???tasted defeat several times on the way to cementing their legacies. Clearly, the case of Hamed demonstrates that it is likely better for a young fighter to face a setback before they become a champion at which time they begin to think of losing as an ugly impossibility. That is simply not the nature of the sport. Marco Antonio Barrera, the very man who banished Naseem Hamed from the ring, has himself come back from several crushing losses???not the least of which was a total meltdown against a peaking Manny Pacquiao???to win his rubbermatch with Erik Morales and begin collecting alphabet titles in a new division.

Freitas has his first fight at 140-pounds scheduled for the 19th of November against an unheralded prospect named Michael Katsidis. Katsidis, 18-0 (16), is untested against quality opposition, and will serve as a basic test to determine whether or not Freitas will ever return to the perch of near-greatness that he sat proudly upon before his loss to Barrera. Freitas is tall enough and has the spare room on his frame to support a move to 140, and those that have sorely missed his exhilarating fights???myself included???can only hope he will flourish in the junior-welterweight division. If all goes well and he gets by Katsidis, a bevy of great fights might await Popo in the division. A potential clash with a rebuilding Vivian Harris could be stellar, or an always-developing Mike Arnoutis. In a division that is home to Ricky Hatton, Miguel Cotto, and Junior Witter there are certainly some dynamic matchups awaiting Freitas if he proves himself a contender, and not a ???Prince.???


----------



## GFR (Oct 25, 2005)

James Toney responds to John Ruiz' steriod release

25.10.05 - By James Toney: "I've kept my mouth shut as it relates to responding to the continual and annoying accusations, grandstanding and somewhat disingenuous comments made by either John Ruiz or one of his mouthpieces.

However, enough is enough. Most real fighters do their talking with their fists and not their mouths...remember I said real fighters.* Ruiz has done nothing but cry since being handed his WBA belt back. If he was a real man, a real fighter, he would have tried to get me back into the ring to show everyone that James Toney could not have kicked his ass if my test didn't show up positive.* But he knows what I stated as the cause of my positive test was the TRUTH....prescribed medication used to reduce inflammation in my recent bicep/triceps surgery. If this wasn't the case, and he actually believed that I was using performance enhancing drugs to beat him, I can only think he would want this overblown middleweight, with the world watching his next drug test, to get back into the ring with him immediately so he could manhandle me as he said he could have done without the positive test..

Let it be said now, John Ruiz would rather go out of the country to fight, then to ever think of having to be in a ring with me again. He knows I beat him with one arm (my good one); the other arm was still recuperating from the 2004 career threatening surgery. I'm tired of hearing his continual babble and grandstanding.

The New York State Athletic Commission was given the reason why my test was positive. I believe they understood the difference of medications used for recovery purposes and those intended to enhance your performance. You didn't need to be a rocket scientist to see I was not the poster boy for steroid use.

Unfortunately, for the Commission and the WBA, their rules do not have the ability to separate the circumstances, no matter how valid they may have been.

The analogy is somewhat similar to a speeding driver who is pulled over by a policemen for going 80 mph in a 55 mph zone, but approaching the vehicle the policemen realizes the driver's wife is delivering a baby in the back seat. Now the simple act of speeding is illegal, however in this case, despite the rules and regulations of the appropriate State, the policeman now will make a determination in either giving a speeding ticket to the driver or to give him an 80 mph police escort to the hospital. The Commission didn't have the luxury in my case to make a similar determination based upon circumstances; hence the suspension.

These are the changes needed within the Commission and the WBA and anyone else the Ruiz team so designates as a future target of inadequacy.

However, like any other court of law, or system that takes into account the "possibility" of extenuating circumstances, which was the only reason I didn't fight the suspension since the rules didn't address taking prescribed medication solely for rehabilitation of my surgically repaired arm, the rules governing boxing should mirror the above referenced legal system. The Ruiz camp has taken the position of grandstanding in an area where deflection can only last so long---or at least until his next grabfest known as one of his fights.

Ruiz states, "Other sports have addressed steroid problems..." in his latest statement. Is he kidding? One of the top players in baseball received a paltry 10-day suspension for his use of steroids. Give me a break John, and go back to being the "Quiteman." Get off your high horse and fight like a man. Stop talking and whining about getting your butt kicked. *I was fat, out of shape and fighting with one arm and kicked your ass---face up to it; *Schwarzenegger I wasn't.

For my final and last comment on this subject, I say to the Commissions and the organizations that you've done a great job of protecting and when need be, penalizing the fighters. Keep it up.

Light's Out.

James Toney


----------



## GFR (Oct 25, 2005)

Right on James...
*Ruiz is a bitch* and most of the fans know that.


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 26, 2005)

hehehehehe yeah ruiz is a bitch,,,,how is he even the champ?????,,,mabye tua should come and knock his ass out again


----------



## GFR (Oct 26, 2005)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> hehehehehe yeah ruiz is a bitch,,,,how is he even the champ?????,,,mabye tua should come and knock his ass out again


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 26, 2005)

nice one foreman hahaha man vs bitch lol


----------



## GFR (Oct 26, 2005)

*Iron Clad: Mike Tyson???s Place in History Pt 2*

26.10.05 - By Kevin Kincade: When Mike Tyson knocked out Berbick to win the WBC Belt, the division was in a mess, much as it is today. Tim Witherspoon was the owner of the WBA Title, and Michael Spinks, the IBF title holder, was widely regarded as the real champ, based on his defeat of Larry Holmes. Not long after Tyson vanquished Trevor, ???Terrible??? Tim Witherspoon found himself on the canvas three times in the opening round at the unlikely hands of ???Bonecrusher??? Smith and Spinks found himself strapless as well, due to his refusal to face the IBF???s #1 contender, Tony ???TNT??? Tucker. So, Tyson, wanting to unify the title, signed to fight Smith in what many believed was going to be Foreman-Lyle all over again; but Mike Tyson has a strange effect on many of his opponents whether he knocks them out or not. For 12 of the dullest rounds anybody has ever witnessed, Tyson performed an interesting magic trick turning the Bonecrusher into the Bonehugger before our very eyes. Two down, one to go???..or was it two?

Shortly after the IBF stripped Spinks of his belt, Tucker signed to fight the #2, a fellow by the name of James ???Buster??? Douglas, for the right to be called ???champion???, according to the International Boxing Federation.

The result of the pairing was Douglas dominating 8 ½ rounds before running out of gas and quitting after a Tucker barrage in the 10th. The main event the night Tucker won his paper belt was Mike Tyson making the second defense of his belts against the once defeated former WBC Titlist and one-time future of the division, Pinklon ???Pinky??? Thomas. Thomas was a good boxer with a stiff jab, who had an impressive resume, highlighted by a decision over Witherspoon for the title and a knock out of former WBA King, Mike Weaver, before losing over 12 to Berbick.

Tyson wouldn???t need half that time to do away with Pinky. Tyson started off fast, winning the first two rounds easily before Thomas got his jab going and began to put some distance between himself and ???Kid Dynamite???. However, all of the boxing was for naught when round 6 rolled around and Mike put Thomas on the seat of his pants for the first time in his career; he didn???t get up.

Next was Tony Tucker, the new IBF belt-holder. Tony???s biggest wins besides the Douglas stoppage were a 12 Rd decision over James Broad and a 10 Rd decision over an ancient Jimmy Young. Tucker stunned Mike and the crowd in the early seconds of round 1 with a perfectly timed uppercut and proceeded to give Mike fits for the first half of the fight. Then, Tyson???s trainer, Kevin Rooney, calmed his man down into ???boxing mode??? and Mike easily dominated the rest of the fight on way to a unanimous 12 round decision and the first ???unified??? heavyweight championship since Leon Spinks upset Muhammad Ali in February of 1978??????well, nearly.

Ironically, another Spinks, Michael, still had a legitimate claim to the throne. No fighter had ever taken his ???belt??? in the ring and many believed that was reason enough for him to be the sole heir to John L. Sullivan. Tyson-Spinks had to happen just as Ali-Frazier had to happen nearly 17 years before. However, Butch Lewis and Spinks would not enter the ring with this young phenom without proper financial compensation, so the games began. In the meantime, young Mike was hungry for fights and had some more ???cleaning out??? to do.

First on the list was 1984 Olympic Gold Medalist, Tyrell Biggs. Biggs, at 6??? 5???, with a record of 15-0 had beaten Quick Tillis, Renaldo Snipes, and David Bey and reminded some of a young Ali with his dancing feet and snappy jab. Biggs took the first round; but Tyson took his heart over the next 6 stanzas, finishing Biggs off in Round 7.

Now, Mike was ready for the official ???torch passing??? ceremony as 38 year old Larry Holmes came out of retirement to challenge Mike for the belt he once held, just as Muhammad Ali had come out of retirement to challenge Larry for his gold 8 years before. Larry had lost his last two to Michael Spinks, the last one under a cloud of controversy. Did he have enough left to unseat this young upstart? The jury was only out for 3 ½ rounds before the verdict came in???..NO. In round 4, Mike Tyson would drop the legendary former champ 3 times and give ???The Easton Assassin??? the ONLY knock-out defeat of his long career.

Next in line was former WBA Titlist, the once defeated Tony Tubbs. Tubbs???s biggest opponent since losing his ???title??? to Witherspoon a little over two years prior was Jerry ???Wimpy??? Halstead, a journeyman???s journeyman???that???s a compliment, by the way. Tony was a slick boxer, one of those fighters you don???t put your guy in with unless you have to. Even years after the Tyson fight, Tubbs proved to be a dangerous foe, upsetting young contenders Bruce Seldon and Alexander Zolkin and some would say he also beat a rising Riddick Bowe as well; but the judges didn???t see it that way.

In March of ???88, the setting was Tokyo, Japan, a city which would play a fateful role two years later for the ???Iron One.??? Tubbs looked good in the first round, slipping and sliding, juking and jabbing the young champion; but one round later, that was all forgotten. Two thirds of the way through the second round, Tyson landed his ???right to the body, right uppercut to the head??? combo which stunned Tubbs. Smelling blood, Mike went in for the kill and finished things seconds later with a solitary left hook which drove Tony into and down the ropes. His corner jumped in to spare him further punishment???.as if he could have beaten the count any way.

After defeating six men who either held or had held the distinction of being ???world titlists??? and one Olympic Gold medalist, only one man remained: Michael Spinks. Before we examine the fight that would be Mike???s high-water mark, let???s look at our other two other contestants during the early days of their title reigns and see how they measure up.

At the time Holy took the reigns as Undisputed Heavyweight Champion with his 3rd round stoppage of James ???Busty??? Douglas, a former King of the Ring was beating the publicity drums for a shot at the title he had lost to a legend nearly 17 years before. It???s a given that a young champion has the option of taking an ???easy??? fight for his first defense; and you can???t get a much easier opponent than a 40 something former champion who had been out of the ring for 10 years and had fought a bunch of no names, never-weres and one has-been in his comeback, right? Uh, yeah. Holyfield???s 12-round decision over George Foreman was anything but easy as the old man had come to fight. Ultimately, Evander???s speed proved to be too much for Big George; but it was far from an impressive victory for a man many saw to be the world???s most finely tuned athlete. At least he got a good pay day out of the ordeal.

Next up for Commander Vander was the fight that was to legitimize his title: a showdown with???..???Smokin?????? Bert Cooper? Bert Cooper?! In all fairness to Evander, he had signed to fight Tyson until Mike ran into a little trouble in Indiana. Then he was supposed to fight Francesco Damiani, the once-defeated former and inaugural WBO Champion; but he injured himself a week before the fight. Enter Bert Cooper. Cooper was as good a last minute replacement as you could find in those days, depending upon which Bert Cooper showed up, that is. In his biggest fights, Bert had quit after 2 rounds of steady pounding by George Foreman, given Ray Mercer hell while losing over 12, and been blitzed by Riddick Bowe in 2. In November of 1991 Bert was on a rare 4-fight winning streak, highlighted with victories over Loren Ross and Joe Hipp and he gladly signed to fight for the biggest prize in sports on a week???s notice.

After being knocked down in round one, Coop came back well in round 2 and dropped Holyfield for the first time in his career in round 3. This is a Journeyman?! Angered by the embarrassment in front of his hometown crowd, Evander tuned on the jets in round 4 and began finding a regular home for the uppercut. By round 7, the referee had seen enough and rescued Cooper from further punishment; but the damage had already been done to Holyfield???s reputation.

The time had come for a real threatening defense that would garner respect from the boxing public and show Holyfield in his best light. So, he signed to fight the winner of the Ray Mercer-Larry Holmes showdown. Who knew? Larry completely embarrassed the technically underdeveloped Mercer, winning a 12 round decision and four years after his four-round destruction by Tyson, the now 42 year old Holmes was going to the big dance again. Needless to say, Evander didn???t exactly improve his credentials going 12 rounds to win a decision over a man Tyson had easily done away with in 1/3 that time when ???The Easton Assassin??? was just 3 years removed from his title reign.

So far, through three defenses of his title, ???The Real Deal??? had beaten two old men and one journeyman, setting the stage for the first defining moment of his heavyweight championship career: undefeated ???future of the division??? Riddick Bowe. At the time of the clash between these two former Olympians, Bowe was as promising a prospect as the division had seen since Tyson, having stopped a shopworn Pinklon Thomas in 9, crushed Bert Cooper in 2, struggled with Tyrell Biggs before putting him away in 8, won a decision over former paper titlist Tony Tubbs (many had Tubbs winning this one), stopped fellow prospect Bruce Seldon in 1 and, more recently, contender Pierre Coetzer in 7. Going into the title fight, Bowe was 6???5??? at 235 Lbs while Holyfield was 6???2 ½??? and 205. Even though he clearly lost the decision, the heart and determination Evander showed in the effort won over the respect of his detractors, especially during the epic 10th round. Evander Holyfield???s first title reign ended with the first legitimate opponent he faced.

Now, for Britain???s first heavyweight titlist in 100 years. Lennox Lewis, after shocking the world with his two-round destruction of the dangerous ???Razor??? Rudduck, faced off against former paper titlist, Tony Tucker for his first defense. Since losing to Tyson six years before, Tucker took some time off before initiating his comeback. Once he began fighting regularly again in 1990, his biggest wins were two split-decision victories over perennial contenders Orlin Norris and Oliver McCall. Lewis, who had looked so promising in his win over Ruddock, once again raised questions with a lack-luster decision victory over a faded Tucker.

Lewis??? next defense was Frank Bruno???s third shot at a belt. Bruno, who had lost in title bids to Tim Witherspoon in 11 rounds in 1986 and to Tyson in 5, four years prior to the all-British showdown, had recently put together a string of victories; most notably over fringe contender Pierre Coetzer and former contender Carl Williams. For 6 ½ rounds it was anybody???s bout, with Bruno seemingly in control of things, occasionally hurting Lewis in front of the Welsh crowd. Then, in round 7, just as it seemed Bruno had stunned Lewis, Lennox lashed out with a show-stopping left hook that immediately put Bruno on Queer Street. Refusing to go down, Frank slumped into the ropes and Lewis unleashed his finishing salvo as the referee jumped in to protect the defenseless Bruno.

Next up for Lewis was the 30-1 Phil Jackson and his padded record. Jackson had beaten no one of note and it showed in this fight. Still, he lasted 8 rounds against the cautious Lewis. That???s the most I can say about this defense.

After beating two tough old salty dogs and one man who would have to aspire to be a journeyman, Lewis squared off against a true journeyman, Oliver ???The Atomic Bull??? McCall. Ollie had ???earned??? his shot at the WBC belt by defeating Francesco Damiani by an 8th round TKO???.and possibly with his recent split decision loss to Tony Tucker. At the time, McCall was 24-5 with four of those five losses coming to respectable fighters such as Mike ???The Bounty??? Hunter, James ???Buster??? Douglas, Orlin ???Night Train??? Norris, and the aforementioned Tony ???TNT??? Tucker; but Lewis would not add his name to that list???..at least not on September 24th, 1994. It was all over before round 2 was a minute old and Oliver McCall was the new WBC Heavyweight Champion, thanks to a crushing right and an overachieving referee.

Comparatively speaking, so far, Mike is blowing both Holyfield and Lewis out of the water; but we???re not done yet. Stay tuned for part 3 as we get down to the nitty-gritty of Lewis and Holyfield???s reigns, the end of Mike???s; and how all three measure up against each other in the historical sense.


----------



## GFR (Oct 26, 2005)

*Gatti, Ward join forces to combat pediatric cancer*

26.10.05 - Arturo Gatti and Micky Ward, two fighters who will forever be linked thanks to their epic trilogy in 2002 -2003, will join forces on October 27 to combat pediatric cancer, it was announced today by Main Events CEO Kathy Duva. The two will appear at the 4th Annual ???Chicago Labor's Fight Night??? event, which will take place on October 27 at the Chicago Athletic Association (located at 12 S. Michigan Ave) beginning at 6:30pm.

Approximately 200-250 representatives from labor (union officials, trustees, fire, police, etc.) and the investment industry (investment consultants and money managers) will come together to raise money for ???Bear Necessities Pediatric Cancer Foundation???. Gatti and Ward will sign autographs and take photos with the guests in attendance.

The ???Bear Necessities pediatric Cancer Foundation??? was created by Kathleen Casey in 1993 ???in memory of my precious son ???Bear??? who fought a very courageous battle with Wilm's Tumor, a form of pediatric cancer. The organization we created to serve Bear's request and his memory is now a national organization funding research toward the eradication of pediatric cancer and, in the process, serving all children who reside or are being treated in Illinois hospitals with pediatric oncology departments through our Small Miracle Program."

Gatti will return to the ring on Jan 28, 2006, in a 12 round bout against Thomas Damgaard for the vacant IBA welterweight championship. The bout will take place at Boardwalk Hall in Atlantic City, NJ, and will be televised on HBO. Gatti (39-7, 30 KO???s) is a two-time world champion. Damgaard (37-0, 27 KO???s) is ranked #5 by The Ring magazine.


----------



## GFR (Oct 26, 2005)

Fight Preview: Lacy vs. Pemberton

26.10.05 - By Gabriel DeCrease: Jeff Lacy???s meteoric rise to stardom has brought more attention to the super-middleweight division than anything else in recent memory. The young champion has succeeded where a host of others including Markus Beyer and Joe Calzaghe have failed. He has made 168-poud fighters look like part of a legitimate weight class that is more than a pit stop between the middleweight and light heavyweight divisions. The division has not seen this much exposure since a prime Roy Jones Jr. was wrangling with fan-favorites James Toney and Vinny Pazienza. Lacy is undefeated in 20 fights, with 16 wins inside the distance, going into his rumble with the rugged veteran Scott Pemberton who owns a record of 29-3 with 24 knockouts to his credit.

Though the tendency is to want to make a case for his chances of pulling off an upset in the twilight of his career, Pemberton looks to have bitten off a great deal more than he will be able to chew, despite his granite jaw.

The challenger is within shouting distance of his 39th birthday while the champion is a young 28. Pemberton has had 32 fights as a professional, twelve more than Lacy, and many of his battles have been give-and-take wars. The Sandman has most often come out on top, but he has had to walk through untold blizzards of punches in the process. In his recent pair of wins over always-a-bridesmaid-never-a-bride contender Omar Sheika, Pemberton ate more than his fair share of knuckle sandwiches.

Scott is no defensive genius. That is a fact. And he is slower now than early in his career, and he was not lightning-quick to begin with. But even if Pemberton could effectively dodge enemy fire, he might not want to. The Sandman is a banger, a brawler who knows no other way. John Scully, Lacy???s trainer, called Pemberton ???a true fighter, a Mickey Ward-type.??? Scully went on to say that ???guys like that can adjust with their age.??? Scully hit the nail on the head with the first part: Pemberton is quite like Irish Mickey. However, I fear Scully was off-point with the next bit. The only adjustment Ward made as he got older was making grudging peace with getting hit even more and more cleanly as his reflexes slowed. Pemberton has followed suit and basically done the same. Warriors of their breed do not care much to try the savvy, slick boxing style that aging fighters often use to prolong their careers and salvage their bodies. In his last two outings, against so-so opponents Rick Camlin and James Crawford, Pemberton still took some leather before scoring hard knockouts.

Jeff Lacy has almost nothing working against him going into this fight. Pemberton???s experience advantage will likely add more to his ring-ware than it will to his ability to cleverly confound Lacy. The only other disadvantage Lacy could potentially be confronted with is his height. Lacy gives five-inches to Pemberton. However, Scott is not a range-fighter, and the supreme power that rests in Lacy???s compact, heavy frame will likely enable him to overcome any attempt the challenger might make to keep him at any beneficial range. Jeff is definitely the harder puncher in the fight, and arguably the hardest puncher in the division.

One could argue that Lacy???s performance against Omar Sheika was no better than Pemberton???s against Sheika in their first fight, and decidedly worse than Pemberton???s strong-showing against Omar in the return that found Sheika down for the count in the 10th. But it should be remembered that Lacy looked sluggish and uncharacteristically hesitant against Sheika, who fought unusually well. In his two fights since, Lacy has looked sharper and more mature. He floored Robin Reid, who had never been down in 43 fights, in his last outing, and dominated Reid to the extent that the Englishman???s corner thew in the towel. Lacy is getting better with every fight. Conversely, Pemberton has showed signs of slowing down in his own pair of fights since his stoppage of Sheika.

As the boxing public has seen, Jeff Lacy brings a lot more firepower into a fight than his legendary left hook. He has knockout power in both hands, and lands with surprising accuracy when he strings punches together, which he sometimes fails to do. Jeff needs to stay busy in this fight and apply constant pressure. Pemberton has proven that he will take as much punishment as is thrown his way. Any lack of productivity will be a failure on Lacy???s part. Lacy must also remember to move, use the ring, and fire from all angles. Pemberton???s best chance of stealing the fight will come if Lacy decides to stay and bang. If that happens, Pemberton can rely on his strong chin, which may hold up through enough punishment to give Pemberton a clean shot at wobbling Lacy and making a mad rush at the champion whose chin is not fragile, but not made of iron. Lacy was wobbled, albeit momentarily, against Syd Vanderpool, Omar Sheika, and surprisingly by the lightly-regarded Rubin Williams, who, incidentally, was at one point in negotiations to fight Anne Wolfe. All things considered, if Lacy gets tagged and staggered, Pemberton is the right kind of fighter to have a decent shot at taking him down in the following seconds. Lacy needs to use his superior skill set to control the tempo of the fight and wear Pemberton down before he mixes it up. If Jeff works the body early, trades solid counters against deflected shots, and uses combos when he has his opponent cornered or stunned, the fight is a lock. If Lacy???s trainer has done his job, this scenario is likely to unfold just as I have described it on fight night.

On the other end, Scott Pemberton should stop at nothing to try to bait Lacy into fighting in the proverbial phone booth. Lacy does his best work when his big punches come on the heels of well-placed set-up shots. He has never consistently landed meaningful shots in close-quarters. If The Sandman shrugs off a left hook and waves Lacy forward with a mocking look of disrespect he may well get the eager, young champion to break form and trade digs chest-to-chest. This would take Lacy out of his comfort zone and, as earlier noted, give Pemberton the chance that his chin would hold up to superior power longer than Lacy???s would hold up to less devastating shots. In this case, anything is possible. But no matter how you slice it, Lacy is the clear favorite. If he fights intelligently and sticks to his game plan, Left Hook will triumph. Even if Pemberton can throw Lacy off his chosen course, the champion still has a good shot at winning in a free-swinging fracas.

If Jeff Lacy passes this test, he can begin looking toward potential unification matches with Mikkel Kessler, Markus Beyer, and the infamous, lily-livered Joe Calzaghe. The four coveted straps are held by four different champions, but the quest to unify the division will prove thornier than the rankings indicate. The smart money is on Calzaghe retiring in infamy before he ever thinks of putting himself in a position to close his career by letting Lacy threaten his flimsy, fatty, flawless record. And if the fight ever materializes, age, injuries, and a lack of willpower will likely disarm Calzaghe before the first bell. If Joe vacates, there is no telling where the title will end up. Only time will tell. Beyer is 34, and clearly past his peak despite the fact that he continues to fight by compensating for his diminishing skills with determination and careful planning. He may be hard-pressed to justify a risky duel with Lacy at this juncture in his career. If he does wrangle with Lacy, he is probably sentencing himself to a painful sendoff. Beyer takes left hooks like they are going out of style in almost all his fights, and as Lacy???s moniker indicates, that may spell doom for the German champ. All things considered, a clash with WBA champ Mikkel Kessler may be the only viable unification match readily available to Lacy. This fight would also surely be the most perilous. The dangerous Dane, unbeaten at 36-0, is proving himself as a slick boxer and a quickdraw puncher with venom in both mitts. Kessler has looked great in his last three outings against Andre Thysse, Manny Siaca, and most recently Anthony Mundine. A fight between Kessler and Lacy would be the realization of what seems to be the best match up in the division.

Never mind the classics to come, we as fans, cannot look past a fight any more than the fighters themselves can. Despite what I have written in support of an easy victory for Lacy, there is no such thing as a sure thing in boxing. After watching, mouth agape as Zahir Raheem tactically overpowered the legendary Erik Morales, and sitting in silent shock as a near-indestructible Humberto Soto handed Rocky Juarez a one-sided loss on such short notice, I cannot count Scott Pemberton out in advance against Jeff Lacy. And if Lacy wants to better his odds, he won???t either.


----------



## GFR (Oct 26, 2005)

*Jeff Lacy-Scott Pemberton Showtime Quotes*

Question: Jeff, everyone seemed to think that your next fight would be against Joe Calzaghe, but it is going to be against Scott Pemberton. Was that a letdown at all?

Lacy: No. By him (Calzaghe) taking a fight two months out for a bigger fight, I knew (our fight) was not going to happen. So we just moved on. It is a disappointment that the fans will not get to see who the best 168-pound world champ is, but I have to carry on with my career.

Question: Scott, what is going through your head now as your near your first world title fight?

Pemberton: I just have to prepare the best that I can. I feel great and I am ready to rock and roll.

Question: Scott, what is the key to winning this fight?

Pemberton: Not making any mistakes. I am in with a great fighter. I am just going to go out and try to utilize my jab and give angles and do what you are supposed to do in boxing..

Question: Jeff, what is the key to retaining your title?

Lacy: It comes down to hard work in the gym. That is where you start. I am totally prepared for this. Scott is a dangerous fighter. Everybody has been ducking Scott and everybody has been ducking me. So it is only best that the two people that have been ducked the most in the weight class should fight. I take nothing away from Scott Pemberton. It is going to be a great fight on Nov. 5.

Question: Scott, you have had to wait so long for a world title fight ??? did you ever wonder if it was going to come?

Pemberton: Well, of course I did. I was supposed to fight Danny Green in Australia but then he broke two bones in his back. It actually worked out for the better because now I get to fight Jeff Lacy for the IBF world championship.

Question: Scott, how have you been able to stay at a top level as long as you have?

Pemberton: I am trying to better position myself to get better things for my family. The No. 1 thing I want to do is buy a home for my family and that has been my motivational factor throughout this whole ordeal.

Question: Scott, what was it like to beat Omar Sheika twice impressively, once by knockout, and then watch Sheika get the title shot against Jeff before you?

Pemberton: It is about making money ??? that is the motivation for everything.

Question: So it did not bother you that if got the opportunity ahead of you?

Pemberton: It did not really bother me too much. I was more interested to see how he was going to do. The fight, in my opinion, was pretty close, but Sheika could not close the show like Jeff did in the later rounds.

Question: Scott, does that give you confidence to see a guy that you beat two times hang pretty well with Jeff?

Pemberton: Well, styles make fights. I do not take anything for granted.

Question: Jeff, did the two of you spar together for awhile?

Lacy: In training camp up in Big Bear a couple of times, yeah.

Question: What do you remember about those sparring sessions, if anything?

Lacy: I am going to leave it for the fight.

Question: Scott, what are you willing to share in regard to what you recall during your sparring sessions with Jeff?

Pemberton: When we sparred, we were not going in there to try to kill each other or anything like that. I was there, for my purpose, to help Jeff and we moved him out a little bit. It was very controlled and it was just working very easily.

Question: Jeff, because Scott is a dangerous puncher, how do you approach fighting him?

Lacy: Well, actually, I like fighting punchers more because you do not have to chase them. They have the confidence in standing there enough and trying to get their shots in. So that is the best type of fight you ever want to have, especially for the boxing public.

Question: Jeff, what is the preparation like for this fight as opposed to when you were fighting in your hometown in the last fight?

Lacy: Scott is a puncher and he is a dangerous fighter. Everybody ducked him. I am not doing any ducking and we are going to fight Nov. 5. It is something that I like to have around my waist that he is trying to get and I am not looking to just give it to him.

Question: Jeff, do you think you are becoming a more well-rounded fighter?

Lacy: In the last couple of fights that I had, I was more relaxed. I am more positive on what I want to do in the ring and how to take someone???s advantage away from them and use it to my strength. I am coming around and I feel more comfortable in the ring.

Question: Jeff, every fight is important, but put this fight in your perspective.

Lacy: Well, this fight is a great fight for the boxing public. You have two warriors that are coming to fight and both of them are punchers. There is no denying me retaining this world title that I have because I love it. Scott has waited so long to fight for the world title and I am looking at it as if I was fighting for the world title.

Question: Jeff, what gets you so geared up about the challenge of boxing as opposed to just the big paydays of it?

Lacy: I love the fight. I love the challenge. Your opponent ??? he is training to knock me off my throne and I am training to make sure that he does not do that. That is what excites me the most out of all this. The night of the fight, my trainer sends me in, his trainer sends him in and say, ???Do it, go make us proud.??? That is what I like. I like having that weight on my shoulders.

Question: Scott, you and Sheika have a relatively cordial relationship. Have you talked to him about what it was like to be in with Jeff and what he thought some of his strengths and weaknesses were?

Pemberton: Yes, I did. He just said that he thought that he won the fight and that Jeff was not all what everyone said that he was cracked up to be. That is his opinion. I know what I saw on the tape. I thought the fight was fairly close going up into the ninth round, but (from there Jeff took him) into the deep waters and then just drowned him. Sheika could not keep up the pace in the later rounds.

Question: Scott, did he tell you anything specifically about something to watch out for with Jeff?

Pemberton: They call him Jeff ???Left Hook??? Lacy, but he has a great right hand. He is definitely a powerful man. You cannot just go in there and just sit there and be slapped or just sit there and bang with the guy. You will get your block knocked off. So you have to give angles and step around and you have to box and not just go in there and just throw it out.

Question: Scott, you have been training for other fights, but are you concerned that you have not fought in about a year or so?
Pemberton: I have been in the gym all this time and I have been sparring. I think people get rusty when you have not trained for awhile, but I have been training for a long time.

Question: Jeff, how frustrating is it for you to have to wait even longer for the Calzaghe fight to possibly happen?

Lacy: I am not worried about a Calzaghe fight. It was supposed to happen Nov. 5. Now, we have Scott Pemberton. He is the only person on my mind. I am not thinking about Calzaghe.

Question: Did you have to make any changes in terms of your training or sparring partners?

Lacy: We were just getting ready to set up for the Calzaghe fight. It was two months out. That is the time it takes to be in training for a fight like that. Being that he took a fight two months out before that fight, we knew before we started camp that he was not going to fight.

Question: So there were no surprises there?

Lacy: No, there were no surprises. I already had it in the back of my mind that he was basically talking like he was going to pull out of the fight anyway.

Question: Jeff, do you feel that if a Calzaghe fight does not happen that you may have to move up in weight for a real challenge or do you feel comfortable at this weight and would you like to stay there for awhile?

Lacy: I feel comfortable at 168, but my goal is to become the undisputed middleweight champion. If I cannot do that at this time, I will explore other options.

Question: Would that include moving up in weight?

Lacy: Of course.

Question: What about fighting some of the guys at 160?

Lacy: I will either move up or down.

Question: Scott and Jeff, what are your predictions?

Pemberton: I cannot give any predictions as far as the outcome of the fight other than I feel pretty confident that I am going to be victorious.

Lacy: There is no way I am losing my title next Saturday night.


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 27, 2005)

lacy is good looks big for a super middle


----------



## GFR (Oct 27, 2005)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> lacy is good looks big for a super middle


Lacey is 5'9 and 168 at the weigh in....so about 178-180 ripped on fight night..
He had 2 fighters just walk away from the fight at the weigh in when they saw him......never heard of that happening before..


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 28, 2005)

*Floyd Mayweather*

Has Floyd Mayweather lost yet?  He's from my hometown.  He is a tough dude.  I know he won his last bout.  He beat the shit out of his girlfriend in a Vegas hotel parking lot. Way to go Floyd, we are so proud!


----------



## GFR (Oct 28, 2005)

*USA Boxing???s Statement on Women???s Boxing*

27.10.05 ??? We are disappointed that the International Olympic Committee did not accept the International Amateur Boxing Association's (AIBA's) proposal to add the sport of women's boxing to the Olympic program for the 2008 Olympic Games in Beijing, China.. We will keep working to gain Olympic inclusion for women's boxing and hope to put forth a successful proposal for the 2012 Olympic Games in London.

In the meantime, we remain heartened by the solid and increasing levels of female participation in grassroots and national-level boxing events. USA Boxing will continue to provide opportunities for young Americans to participate in in the Olympic movement through boxing.


USA Boxing is the National Governing Body (NGB) for Olympic-style boxing. As the NGB, USA Boxing is responsible for the administration, development and promotion of Olympic-style boxing in the United States. Headquartered at the Olympic Training Center in Colorado Springs, USA Boxing oversees a host of programs ??? from developing the sport and its athletes at the local, regional and national levels, to sponsoring national and international competitions to selecting teams for international events, including the Olympic Games, World Championships and Pan American Games.


----------



## GFR (Oct 28, 2005)

*Ruiz ( or the "Bitch" as I like to call him) vs Valuev Official, Laila Ali On Undercard Dec.17 In Berlin*

27.10.05 - On December 17 the city of Berlin will become the capital of the world of Boxing. Nikolai "The Russian Giant" Valuev will fight World Champion John Ruiz for the WBA Heavyweight Crown and the biggest names in boxing will be ringside at the Max-Schmeling-Arena. Next to promoters Don King and Wilfried Sauerland will be Muahmmed Ali at ringside. Ali, who is already in Berlin on invitation of the German Assembly of the United Nations, who will honor him with the Otto-Hahn-Peace Award, will witness if the tallest boxer in history can become world champion and the first Russian Heavyweight World Champion ever. But not only that: Ali will support his daughter Laila who will defend her belt against the Russian Angelika Torskaja.

"We are very proud to present such a top-class event - not only with the WBA Heavyweight Championship but also with Laila Ali the best female boxer of the world. This will be the boxing highlight of the year." states Wilfried Sauerland and continues, "due to his outstanding constitution Nikolai Valuev is an aspiring World Champion and I am sure that he will beat Ruiz."

Vaulev returns to Berlin from his hometown St. Petersburg early November in order to train at the Max-Schmeling-Gym for his world title fight.


----------



## GFR (Oct 28, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Has Floyd Mayweather lost yet?  He's from my hometown.  He is a tough dude.  I know he won his last bout.  He beat the shit out of his girlfriend in a Vegas hotel parking lot. Way to go Floyd, we are so proud!


Floyd Mayweather Jr
Sex 	Male
Nationality 	US American
Alias 	Pretty Boy
Birth Name 	Floyd Joy Mayweather Jr.
Global ID 	US-NV-000352
Federal ID 	NV045572
Hometown 	Las Vegas, NV, USA
Birthplace 	Grand Rapids, MI, USA
Rated at 	Light Welterweight
World Rank 	2 / 993
Date of Birth 	1977-02-24
Age 	28
Reach 	72???
Stance 	Orthodox
Height 	5' 8
Trainer 	Roger Mayweather
Manager 	James Prince
  W 34 (23 ko's)  |  *L 0  *|  D 0  |  Total 34


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 29, 2005)

wait till mayweather fight that  guy who beat costya tzue,,he will kick his butt


----------



## GFR (Oct 29, 2005)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> wait till mayweather fight that  guy who beat costya tzue,,he will kick his butt


Kostya Tszyu is old.........a great fighter but............

 Floyd Mayweather Jr will destroy  Ricky Hatton  easily....


----------



## GFR (Oct 30, 2005)

*Rahman vs. Klitschko: Is Hasim Over His Head?*

28.10.05 - By Tim Nielson: On November 12th, Vitali Klitschko will be defending his WBC heavyweight title against the heavy punching Hasim Rahman at the Thomas and Mack Center, in Las Vegas, For Rahman, he will be trying to regain the WBC belt, which he lost by vicious knockout to Lennox Lewis on November 17, 2001. Rahman, if anything, has a lot of power in his right hand, which, in my opinion, is his only hope in this fight. Rashman???s boxing ability is average, with him being able to outbox slower or smaller fighters. However, in facing Vitali Klitschko, a 6???8,??? 250 pound giant, with exceptional power and boxing ability, Rahman will be facing a stern test. Strange things can happen, and perhaps Rahman can reach back four years and find another big right hand bomb to stop Klitschko in his tracks, yet based on Rahman???s recent history, and his dreadful performance against Monte Barrett, who Rahman defeated in boring, 12-round decision on August 13, 2005, it doesn???t seem too likely.

To Rahman???s credit, he has won his last six fights, defeating a string of B-level fighters, most of whom he completely dominated. His recent come back has not been without a scare, when he barely squeaked by the journeyman, Al Cole, winning a close decision on March 11, 2004, that many people thought should have been ruled a draw. However, going from a fighter, such as Monte Barrett or Al Cole, to then take on one of the very top heavyweights, if not the best, in Vitali Klitschko, is a huge step to take for anyone, and with potentially disastrous results.

When thinking of what a mess Rahman has made of his career in the past four years, it's incredible that he, at one time, held the WBC, IBF & IBO heavyweight titles, after his shocking 5-round knockout victory over Lewis on April 22, 2001. Yet the victory itself is slightly tainted, in my opinion, considering that Lewis came into the fight out of shape, but still was dominating the fight up to the moment where he was tagged by a huge right hand by Rahman, a punch that flattened Lewis like a pan cake. Seven months later, Lewis avenged his defeat, by stopping Rahman in the 4th round, when Lewis connected with a monstrous right hand that nearly decapitated Rahman???s head from his neck.

From there on, Rahman???s career essentially took a nose dive, with him losing a decision to Evander Holyfied in 2002, fighting to a draw with David Tua on March 29, 2003, and then losing a 12-round decision to John Ruiz on December 13, 2003. On the one hand, you can partially assign blame for Rahman???s loses to his conditioning problems. On the other hand, even with his weight being a little high for these fights, if he considers himself to be the best heavyweight in the division, he shouldn???t have lost to Ruiz, nor Holyfield, who was 40-years-old at the time of the fight.

The key to the fight for Rahman, in my opinion, is for him to try and get Vitali into a slugging match, much like Rahman did with Corrie Sanders. If Rahman can get Vitali angry, and throwing caution to the wind, Rahman may get lucky and connect with something big. For instance, Vitali, who is noted for having a hot temper, doesn???t like too get hit with big shots, and generally comes back with heavy artillery, as if trying to even the score. Well, that???s exactly the type of fight that Rahman needs Vitali to be in, and it???s likely to be his only chance in this one. It???s not to say that Rahman doesn???t have a chance to outbox Vitali, but based on Rahman???s lack of handspeed, his low punch output, and poor defense, it???s not likely to happen. If Rahman was fighting Vitali's kind brother, Wladimir, I would give Rahman a good chance at winning a decision, after knocking Wladimir down two or three times. However, Vitali's chin is made of granite, and the punches that would put Wladimir down, wouldn't even make a dent against Vitali.

As for Vitali???s size advantage, 5 ½ inches in height, it won???t be as much of a factor as some would think, considering that Rahman will have the reach advantage due to his longer wingspan (82" for Rahman vs. 80" for Vitali). However, where Rahman goes wrong in this fight, I think, is by trying to knockout Vitali, he will get sloppy and leave himself open for counter punching, which is something Vitali is good at. Rahman, for the most part, throws long, often telegraphed punches, thus leaving himself wide open after missing a punch. Vitali will be ready to land a chopping right hand, or powerful left hook, to an off balanced Rahman.
*
Prediction: Vitali Klitschko by 6th round KO. *


----------



## GFR (Oct 30, 2005)

*Klitschko - Rahman: Bias Flaws*

29.10.05 - By Justin Hackman: As the snow begins to melt and Spring is in the air, baseball fans on the North Side of Chicago have annually believed that "This is our year!" Nevermind our sub .500 season last year. And nevermind the fact that our two aces are having reconstructive surgery in their throwing elbows. Cub fans find a way to convince themselves that they will win a championship. This false pretense is not grounded in anything substantial???they latch on to an element of the team and claim it as the second coming: "Well this offseason we picked up that shortstop who almost went to the playoffs with that one team." Though exaggerated, my imitation of these delusional fans happens to be just as strong (or weak) as their well thought out arguments that hold no validity.

Enter Hasim Rahman: a boxer who had his glory days with one strong right hand which landed the former champ right on his behind.

As Lewis got his mind right and decided not to underestimate the man standing in front of him, he returned the favor to Rahman in their rematch inside of four rounds. Let us also not forget the figurative proverbial sub .500 season, or the two aces undergoing surgery: Rahman lost three out of his next four fights, with the fourth being a draw. Since, he has, to his credit climbed back into contention by winning six consecutive fights; granted each victory has been against second or third tier fighters to be generous. Perhaps the most difficult opponent in that mix was his most recent, Monte Barrett. This fight needs no explanation, as I would have no choice but to make my dissection more boring than the fight itself.

There has been, since his loss to Chris Byrd back in 2000, significant criticism surrounding Vitali Klitschko. Many arguments of which, as I wrote in an article a number of months back, boast sound justification: he has quit on his stool with nine minutes separating him from the most important victory of his career to that point; he has defended his title against weak competition; he has even taken an eleven month hiatus during his reign. These actions (or lack thereof) have put a bad taste in the mouths of many writers and fight fans alike. However, on the night of November 12, these grounds for disdain will not be an issue! Die hard loyalty is not a justified foundation for believing a championship is right around the corner. Contempt for Vitali even when combined with support for Rahman, does not give a fighter an advantage or disadvantage in the ring. The image slate will be wiped clean as the two men prepare to do battle with one another.

In the prediction process, one must view from an unbiased level. To phrase it in an elementary fashion, Vitali Klitschko will beat Hasim Rahman. Good teams always find a way to win. The fight could not play out any other way. Vitali is a master at protecting his chin as he leans his upperbody backward, while sticking his left hand out in jabbing fashion, along with his left leg jutting forward creating significant distance between him and his opponent. Klitschko's discipline to never deviate from the game plan, that is to say, never making Lewis' mistake of underestimation, along with his 6'8" frame is recipe enough for victory. Rahman simply has no way of getting to Vitali. Vitali's jab will keep Rahman at a great distance to the point where Rahman may not land more than ten punches in each of the first few rounds. Vitali will mix in his short left hooks as Rahman's right eye begins to swell. Before the fifth round, Vitali will unleash some solid right crosses, as Rahman will not know how to defend against Vitali's arsenal. The fight will not go past the sixth round, as Klitschko will be victorious in a dominating fashion.

I was once the delusional fan of the Cubs of whom I spoke so ill. I now can see the error of my ways. Only after emotional separation do I understand that bias-based arguments are often built on a muddy foundation. The victor is not contingent upon his fan base or lack thereof. The White Sox' season ending with a World Series title? A microcosm for the events of November 12th: the town's underdog, and criticized yet more talented unit will sweep in impressive fashion.


----------



## wetnwild (Oct 30, 2005)

ok don't get boxing lovers but...Is bashing someone's face in a "real" sport??


----------



## wetnwild (Oct 30, 2005)

sorry i had my hand tied up. i meant don't get upset. i actually like boxing


----------



## GFR (Oct 30, 2005)

wetnwild said:
			
		

> i want you so bad you makemy pussy wet


----------



## wetnwild (Oct 30, 2005)

So you think I'm bad? I'm sorry. I am new to this site. I was just palying.


----------



## GFR (Oct 30, 2005)

wetnwild said:
			
		

> So you think I'm bad? I'm sorry. I am new to this site. I was just palying.


*I think you are this*


----------



## wetnwild (Oct 30, 2005)

how do you find those pictues so fast..? hUMMMMM?


----------



## wetnwild (Oct 30, 2005)

Al right,,A hairy bush is one thing.. but hairy arm pits..Help doesn't anyone agree? that's yucky on a girl.


----------



## wetnwild (Oct 30, 2005)

i thought the talk was about boxing?


----------



## GFR (Oct 30, 2005)

wetnwild said:
			
		

> i thought the talk was about boxing?


----------



## GFR (Oct 30, 2005)

wetnwild said:
			
		

> Al right,,A hairy bush is one thing.. but hairy arm pits..Help doesn't anyone agree? that's yucky on a girl.


.


----------



## wetnwild (Oct 30, 2005)

i have to make sure I visit that site.


----------



## GFR (Nov 1, 2005)

*The Resurgence of Heavyweight Boxing in Britain*

01.11.05 - By Frank Maloney: People have been talking for some time now about the decline of the heavyweight boxing division. I believe that boxing's premier weight class can be seen as an indicator of the sport's health as I've long maintained that boxing is only as good as the heavyweight division. Having said that, I'm also a believer that the boxing business is really divided into two parts. You have the heavyweight boxing business on one hand and the then you have the business concerning all of the other weight classes.. It's true that the world heavyweight scene is not what it once was but the same cannot be said of the heavyweight boxing scene in England at the moment, thanks to promoter Frank Warren.

Recently people have been quick to attack Frank Warren. Quick to say that he can't deliver big shows and that he's not the promoter that he once was. But once again, when the chips are down, Frank has proven everyone wrong.

For on December the 10th, he's made a parcel of heavyweight fights that has the whole of Britain buzzing. In delivering this show at the ExCel Centre in London on that date, Frank has proven why people were wrong to underestimate his capabilities.

Everyone thought that he was going to deliver the rescheduled Matt Skelton and Danny Williams fight and there were a lot of remarks made after he announced that fight only to it have it fail to take place because a member of Skelton's management team confirmed their man's willingness to face Williams without first verifying the decision of the fighter.

What happened next is something that I believe is a measure of Frank's abilities as a promoter. He made three very high profile contests that will have repercussions on both sides of the Atlantic. You have Danny Williams taking on Audley Harrison. Matt Skelton facing Kevin McBride and John McDermott squaring off against Scott Gammer in an official eliminator for the British title.

While it is subject of course to final contractual approval by both camps, the Matt Skelton - Kevin McBride fight is one that I really hope will happen as I've worked with both fighters.

To put this matchup into perspective, McBride is someone that everyone is chasing at the moment since his win over Mike Tyson. The Irishman, now based in America, stands a full six foot seven inches and hails from the same area that produced the legendary "Clones Cyclone", Barry McGuigan.

At the age of 38, Matt Skelton is the undefeated British Heavyweight Champion, despite his disadvantage of having no amateur experience whatsoever. Yet, he's beaten everyone that's been put in front of him. Matt is extremely strong willed and he turned down a lot of money to fight Danny Williams on an issue of principle.

Not just content at the Skelton - McBride contest, Frank Warren also has announced the fight that has the whole of Britain talking; former British Champion Danny Williams against 2000 Olympic Gold Medallist Audley Harrison. People are asking just how Frank Warren could make such a pairing after he and Harrison had for years engaged in a war of words through the press?

The answer is that Frank Warren's philosophy is to not let anything get in the way of making the fights that the public wants to see, and that business is business. Obviously, Harrison has the same outlook as both he and Frank have agreed to this fight, which will headline the ExCel Centre show on 10 December.

The Williams - Harrison bout has to be one of the most eagerly awaited heavyweight fights in Britain since Lennox Lewis and Frank Bruno squared off. I've heard hardened sports journalists say that the only place to be on December 10th is at the ExCel Centre. There will be a lot of questions asked in the ring on that night. Will Matt Skelton be able to master a much improved Kevin McBride, the Irish tank that put an end to the career of the once fearsome Mike Tyson?

I managed McBride for a period of time but we fell out over a personal issue. I take my hat off to him since then as he's gone to America and built his career up to earning a shot on a major show here in London. Even though the Skelton - McBride pairing is a great fight, let's not forget that all eyes will be on Audley Harrison and Danny Williams. This is a twelve round heavyweight fight that doesn't need a title, as it's for something that's more important than any belt. It is for bragging rights and pride, to be able to walk around the streets and communities of London as the great city's top fighter.

No matter who wins these two heavyweight fights, the real winners will be the ten thousand people in attendance at the ExCel Centre and the millions of television viewers. But you could also say that another real winner is Frank Warren, who has proven once again that he's the number one promoter out there. He took the bull by the horns and made the fight that everyone thought was impossible.

As is common knowledge, I work with Matt Skelton and will be involved in his preparations for the fight along with Kevin Saunders. It's certainly a fight that I would hate to see Matt lose, especially since I had released McBride from a managerial contract previously. I've got to hold my hand up and say that I was totally shocked when McBride beat Tyson. I thought that it was a foregone conclusion but that is the beauty of boxing.

I still don't believe that McBride deserves a world title fight but if he beats Matt Skelton, I will be the first to walk across the ring and shake his hand and say that he does deserve a world title fight. But I must say that I'm hoping to see McBride end up in the same position that he was in during his last fight under my management and that is on his back, on the canvas.

Even though I'll be working in the corner of Matt Skelton on 10 December, I'll be keeping a close eye on the Harrison - Williams fight but I'll be keeping an even closer watch on John McDermott - Scott Gammer British title eliminator as the winner will then most likely be scheduled to challenge British Champion Matt Skelton.

I believe that Audley Harrison will step up to the plate this time and will take Danny Williams to school. I believe that the Klitschko fight has taken a hell of a lot out of Williams. That is why I was pushing strongly for Skelton to take the fight with Danny but it seemed that no matter how we approached Skelton, he would not vary from his stance of principle. So Skelton's loss is Audley Harrison's gain and I believe that Harrison will recognize the opportunity he has been given, which is really a license to impress the British public, who have recently fallen out of love with the Olympic champion.

But a win on December 10th will rekindle that romance and Harrison would then see himself in the world top ten. And who knows? Maybe we'll see Harrison and Skelton fighting for one of the big titles.

I'm not privy to the Harrison contract but I read his notes from the recent press conference in London where Audley said this is a one fight deal. If that is the case, you still have to take your hat off even more to Frank Warren because Harrison could win and look sensational, before walking straight back to America. So that shows you a promoter who has balls and is willing to deliver the fight that the British fans have wanted for the last four years.

The American based heavyweight champions of the world such as John Ruiz and Lamont Brewster are finding it very hard to get fights on their own home ground. In contrast, three major heavyweight fights are taking place on the same card in London in December, and I think that's proof that the heavyweight scene in England is certainly picking up again.

As I mentioned before, there will be a lot of questions asked between the ropes at the ExCel Centre. Important questions such as is Danny Williams over the hill? Can Audley Harrison really do it? Just thinking about these two heavyweight fights and what heights to the two winners could climb to is what boxing is all about. But where will the losers go?

When all is said and done, the real winners on the night will be the British fans and boxing is all about winning. There is no place for losers in this unforgiving sport.


----------



## GFR (Nov 1, 2005)

*Iron Clad: Mike Tyson's Place in History Pt. 3*

31.10.05 - By Kevin Kincade: Alright, boys???.Let's Get Ready to Ruuumbblleee!!!! By the time the showdown with Michael Spinks was signed, Mike's world had undergone some pretty significant changes. He was now married to Robin Givens???..and apparently her mother, Ruth Roper; and Mike's long-time friend and co-manager, Jim Jacobs, had finally succumbed to cancer. Somehow, Mike had to swallow his grief and find his focus for the fight that could determine his place in history as he took on the man many considered to be the real World Heavyweight Champion.

Just like Joe Frazier, who years ago, had beaten Buster Mathis Sr. and Jimmy Ellis for the New York State Athletic Commission, WBA, and WBC recognition as world champion still had to beat the man who beat the man to be the man, Mike, after gathering the WBC, WBA, and IBF belts had to face the man who beat the man; and that man was Michael Spinks. The boxing world held it's breath in anticipation of a clash historically similar to Ali-Frazier I. Both men were undefeated. Both men had legitimate claims to the throne. Who would dare to be great?

Going into the Tyson fight, Michael Spinks had fought a total of three fights at heavyweight. He had beaten the Great Larry Holmes twice by close decisions (the second was extremely controversial) and stopped Gerry Cooney in 5, where Holmes took 13 rounds to wear him down. Surely Spinks, the giant-killer, stood a chance against Tyson???.WRONG! 91 Seconds into the opening stanza it was all over. Chasing Michael into the ropes, Tyson unloaded a vicious left uppercut to the chin and dropped Spinks for the first time in his career with a thundering right to the short rib. Upon rising, Michael, true to form, met Mike at ring center to get his respect. What he got was the hardest right hand he'd ever taken as a pro, sending him falling backwards, against his momentum, and crashing his head off the canvas under the ring ropes. Mike Tyson was now, undeniably, undisputedly, The Baddest Man On The Planet!

The Spinks fight was the last time Kevin Rooney would be in the corner with Tyson. Aaron Snowell and Jay Bright would take his place. How much of a difference Rooney's presence or absence made in Tyson's ring performance is one of those debatable questions that guys will discuss over beer and peanuts for quite some time. What was obvious was the difference in the Tyson that fought Spinks and the one that climbed into the ring with Frank Bruno eight months later: the head movement was all but absent, his combinations were fewer and farther between as he looked, primarily, for the one big shot that would end matters???.Tyson appeared to have become more slugger than banger/boxer.

Bruno, while no world beater, was no bum, either. Tyson dropped the muscle-bound Brit in round 1; but much to Mike's surprise and the surprise of all who saw, Bruno rose and went after Mike???..AND ROCKED HIM!! Unfortunately for Frank, the comeback was not to last as Mike's body punches began to take their toll throughout the early rounds until Tyson finally caught him on the ropes in the 5th and landed a follow up combo that encouraged both Bruno's corner and the referee to step in and call it a night for Frank. Though Mike overcame Bruno's ???somewhat primitive skills???, as he called them, we saw Mike take more punches than ever before. The lack of head movement did have consequences after all.

Though Mike's ???new??? approach to fighting didn't hurt him against Carl ???The Truth??? Williams months later, it sure as hell didn't help when he faced off against the mobile and motivated James ???Buster??? Douglas. . Most would say that Tyson was ill-prepared for Douglas and cite his knock-down in training to Greg Page as the proof. Whatever the case, Buster Douglas fought the fight of his life that night and did what no one had ever been able to do to Mike before. His jab was a jackhammer and his right hand a sledge. James ???Buster??? Douglas never again displayed the heart and skill he did in Tokyo against Tyson when he had nothing to lose; but on that day he didn't win because of any conspiracy or long count???..he won because he was the better man. And in doing so, forced the public to recognize that Mike Tyson was a ???MAN??? as well???.and beatable.

One thing boxing pundits look for with fighters is how they respond to their first defeat. This was the case with Tyson as it was with Holyfield as it was with Lewis. After Evander was beaten from pillar to post by Riddick Bowe in round 10 of their fabled first clash, there was no doubt of Evander's heart. What was in doubt was his ability to overcome physics. Evander responded to the loss by taking a few months off, changing corners from Lou Duva and George Benton to Emanuel Steward, and signing to fight Alex Stewart again. The fight was a bore; but Evander got the win over 12 rounds and was ready to challenge Bowe for the title ???Big Daddy??? had wrested from his waist.

Showing discipline uncommon to his warrior mentality, Evander Holyfield stuck to his game plan and fought a ???Spinks-Holmes I??? type of fight against Bowe; but still found the time to slug it out from time to time, even after the bell on occasion. At the end of the day, Evander escaped with an extremely close and somewhat controversial (Holy won by 2 points on one card, one on the other) Majority Decision over the younger, bigger champion and became only the third man in history to regain the linear heavyweight championship of the world. The size of the fight in the dog was surely more important than the size of the dog in the fight in this sequel; people love a comeback.

Unfortunately for Evander, his second reign was not to last. In his very next fight against mandatory challenger, Michael Moorer, Holy looked to grow old overnight. Despite dropping Double M in the second, Evander seemed unmotivated, listless, drudging, lethargic, and seemingly unable to mount an offensive. Though he had built his light-heavyweight reputation as a banger, Moorer cautiously boxed Evander for 12 rounds, ramming that southpaw jab of his into Holy's face time and again, earning a Majority Decision and the World Heavyweight Championship. Five months after avenging his loss to Riddick Bowe, Evander was strapless again.

Lennox Lewis, after losing his belt to Oliver McCall, like Holyfield, felt a change in personnel was in order; out with Pepe Correa, in with Emmanuel Steward. With Manny at the helm, the HMS Lewis began to right its course back towards the title by correcting some fundamental flaws in his technique. After two tune ups, Lewis climbed into the ring with the most feared puncher since Tyson, Tommy Morrison. As it turned out, Morrison wasn't much of a test at all. Lennox easily dominated the one-dimensional slugger in route to a 6th Round TKO. Up next on the docket, ???Merciless??? Ray Mercer.

Ray's history was that he could be out boxed; but was as tough as nails and could hurt you with just about any punch he threw. The crowd that witnessed the war waged at Madison Square Garden on May 10th of 1996 won't soon forget the display of guts and heart Mercer and Lewis put on the table that night. Mercer, without a doubt, tested Lewis's fortitude as no other man ever had, pushing and pounding on the big Britt and taking some pretty stout stuff in return. By the time the final bell rang, all who saw knew the fight was extremely close and could go either way. The judges gave the nod to Lewis by margins of 96-94, 96-95, and one saw it even at 95 a piece. Regardless of whom you thought won, both men did the sport, the Garden, and themselves credit.

The result of the Mercer fight was Lewis getting another crack at the now vacated WBC belt and the man who had taken it from him, Oliver McCall. Revenge is not always sweet and certainly wasn't for Lewis in February of '97. I'd never seen a man suffer a nervous breakdown before that night. It was one of the most pitiful things I've ever seen in or out of the ring. I'm not an ultra sensitive man; but I really felt for Oliver McCall that night. In the end, Lewis had his belt again; but nobody that saw that fight remembers that part.

If the second Lewis-McCall fight wasn't a fight to inspire amnesia, then the Lewis-Akinwande hug-fest should qualify. John Ruiz would have been proud; but Mills Lane had had enough by round 5 and disqualified Henry for excessive holding, thus giving Lewis not one, but two unmemorable title fights. Something had to be done. That something was Andrew Golota, the man who had beaten the hell out of Riddick Bowe twice before getting himself disqualified. In October of 1997, nearly five years after his second round destruction of ???Razor??? Ruddock, Lewis turned in his most impressive performance to date, clocking the Foul Pole in 95 seconds. The answer to the question of who would have won between Bowe and Lewis seemed a little clearer.

Just as Lewis had taken a couple of tune-ups before facing dangerous opposition in his comeback, so did Tyson, quickly doing away with Henry Tillman and Alex Stewart in one round apiece, though Stewart was ranked # 4 and had given the present champion fits for nearly 8 rounds. Stewart would also go on to give future champions Michael Moorer and George Foreman much trouble in defeat and last a full 12 with Holyfiled in the rematch yet lasted less than a round against the post-Douglas Tyson.

After defeating Tillman and Stewart, Tyson climbed into the ring with #2 ranked heavyweight in the world, Donovan ???Razor??? Ruddock. Tyson and Ruddock both came out looking to knock the other one's head clean off, swinging with bad intentions. The first knockdown of Ruddock in the second was a case of the men's feet becoming tangled more than any punch Tyson landed; but the knockdown in the third was completely legitimate. As Mike countered a Ruddock hook-right combo with a hook of his own, the Jamaican-Canadian sprawled backwards on the seat of his pants from the brutal force of the blow. He got up smiling. In Round 6 it was the ???Razor??? who slashed out and the ???Smash??? found pay dirt on Tyson's head. Anyone who doubts Mike's ability to take a punch need only look at this round. Punch after deadly punch landed on Tyson's kisser as the Razor had him reeling; but Mike wouldn't go down. Round 7 saw Ruddock try to take a breather only to be caught with a Tyson combination that sent him falling backwards into the ropes, which was enough for Richard Steele to call a halt to things??????a riot ensued following the early stoppage.

Mike was now the undisputed #1 contender again and Evander's mandatory challenger; but Mike decided to settle the controversy of the Ruddock fight. He wanted there to be no questions concerning his dominance over this man. The strategy and the attitude showed and, honestly, in my opinion, Tyson looked better in the first fight style-wise. The rematch was a ???you hit me and I'll hit you??? affair; there was very little technique from either man. Mike was looking for the one big punch as was Razor; and Mike seemed determined to show that he could take Ruddock's best shots. Tyson's defense was all but absent as machismo took control. He dominated the foul-filled affair for all 12 rounds, only losing a round here and there. Despite his excellent body work, he did not look like the Tyson of old. The head movement was gone, the peek-a-boo defense forgotten, combinations all but a thing of the past. Still, he was geared up for Evander Holyfield and regaining his title?????????Until Indiana.

I can think of only two heavyweight champions who had three years off while in their late 20's and came back: Jack Dempsey and Muhammad Ali. Ali did it successfully while Jack did not; but Dempsey was a little older and a completely different type of fighter from Muhammad???..very similar in style to Iron Mike, actually. Even though Tyson was not the champion when he was incarcerated, he was on the verge of a title fight with Evander Holyfield in which he could have, potentially, won his championship back. There was still an air about Tyson, even after the Douglas loss, that he was THE MAN in the heavyweight division; and Holyfield's losses to Bowe and Moorer didn't help his case for holding that post???.especially after Bowe knocked him out in their third match.

When Mike climbed into the ring for the first time in 4 years and 2 months against Peter McNeely, there was, once again, a splintered championship. George Foreman held the Linear recognition as Champ, Mike's old sparring partner, Oliver McCall, held the WBC belt and was about to make his second defense against Frank Bruno, and Bruce Seldon had acquired the vacant WBA belt by defeating the contender who won't go away, Tony Tucker, and defended it against Joe Hipp on the same night Mike made his return to the ring???..August 19th, 1995.

After defeating McNeely in 1, Tyson stopped Buster Mathis Jr. in 3 and signed to fight McCall's conqueror and new WBC Champ, Frank Bruno in March of '96. It was as if he'd never been away from the ring as far as the public was concerned. After devastating two sub-par fighters, Mike was on his way to the throne once again. Frank Bruno, who had tried for so long to win a World Title let it go as if he had merely been holding it for the return of the King. He fought more like a fan in awe of the Tyson mystique than a champion fending off a challenge. Gone was the brave display he'd shown in losing to Tyson seven years before, gone was the spunk he'd displayed against Lewis nearly three years prior, gone was the form and poise he'd used to defeat Oliver McCall for the belt six months previous; and in three rounds, gone was his WBC Title. Mike Tyson was back???..or was he?

Up next for Tyson was the WBC's #1 contender, Lennox Lewis; but Mike, like his Brownsville neighbor, Riddick Bowe, had done a few years before, opted to let his precious belt go, rather than climb into the ring with the hungry contender. THIS IS ???IRON??? MIKE TYSON?? Tyson, instead, chose to challenge the WBA titlist, the ???Atlantic City Express,??? Bruce Seldon. Compared to Seldon's defense of his title, Bruno's was positively heroic. Seldon went down from a glancing blow that skimmed over the top of his head in the opening seconds of round 1. Moments later a follow up flurry sent Seldon to the canvas again. After rising for the second time, Bruce gave the ref the ???wobbly leg??? routine when asked if he could continue. Any respect Seldon might have built up throughout the course of his career went up in flames with his championship that night. To this observer's eyes, as with Bruno, the "Tyson Mystique" beat Seldon more than Tyson did.

Mike's fifth comeback fight is where Evander Holyfield's legacy really comes into play; this is where the roads of the three begin to collide. Holyfield, after losing his world title to Moorer, had won a spirited decision against Ray Mercer and been kayoed for the first time in his career in the rubber match with Riddick Bowe before stopping Bobby Czyz in 5 rounds???..well, actually Bobby quit because his eyes were ???burning???. On the strength of that recent list of opponents, Mike Tyson signed to defend his WBA belt against ???The Real Deal???.

Make no mistake about it, even though Tyson was no longer at his best in November of '96, Evander Holyfield was considered completely S-H-O-T, hence the 25 to 1 odds in Tyson's favor. Mike was 30, which is old for a compact, aggressive puncher; but Evander was 34 going on 40, judging from 3 of his last 4 outings. Who knew? Tyson, in the prefight introductions, appeared to be more enamored with his refound celebrity than impassioned with proving he was the best. The _expression on Evander's face denoted concern, or at least it appeared so. Appearances, indeed, can be deceiving.

Mike nailed Holyfield with the first punch he threw and knocked him off balance. Going after him, Mike found himself being spun, tied up, and beaten to the punch. Every time Mike would lead with a shot, Evander would throw three or four and then get the hell out of there while Mike tried to figure out what just happened and where he went. Time after time Holy would smother Mike's punches, spin him, hold on and push him back; essentially use every trick in the book to discombobulate the puncher and get him out of his rhythm. In the second round Evander spun Mike onto the ropes and countered with two wicked left hooks that snapped Mike's head back and brought the Vegas crowd to there feet with a roar. Round after round passed with Holy completely dominating the tempo and thoroughly frustrating Tyson. Finally, in the 5th, Mike caught Holyfield coming in with a short left hook; HE HURT HIM!! Evander jumped back and tried to establish the distance, only to have Mike wade inside and throw a punch here and there; but nothing like he did against Thomas, Holmes, or Biggs. Where was the killer instinct?! What happened the the greatest finisher the game had ever seen?! The bell sounded. Mike had let him off the hook???.who'd a thunk it?

In round 6, Mike started off strong; but two minutes into the round Evander caught him with a low blow the referee didn't see and began to tee off, finally dropping Tyson for the second time in his career with what, ultimately, was a balance shot. As the rounds went in the bank, Mike began to complain about head butts, looking to the ref every so often for help. At one point, Evander actually smirked at Tyson and said something through a sneer after Mike had addressed the head butt issue again in between exchanges. Shortly after, Mike charged in and collided his head with Holyfield's causing Tyson's legs to buckle. Mitch Halpern stopped the action as Mike wanted to be taken to the corner so the doctor could look at a cut???he almost seemed like he was trying to quit. The rest of the bout is history. Evander continued with his game plan until he nailed Tyson at the end of the 10th and had him in dire straits when the bell sounded, only to finish him off seconds into the 11th. Evander was back from the dead with a vengance.

Two points are significant about this fight: Evander Holyfield's heart should be cloned and implanted into every young fighter at the initiation of his career, for there never has been a greater one in the history of sports, and Tyson's championship drive apparently was still in lock-up. What I mean by that is this???..I have always maintained that, in a close, hard fight, if you see one of the fighters begin to petition the referee for help, he's a beaten man; he's lost his desire to fight, to really compete. The more Holyfield dominated their first encounter, the more this trait became apparent in Mike Tyson. During his first career, while warring with Razor Ruddock in the rematch, low-blow after low-blow landed by both men and both wanted to continue and virtually ignored the referee and points deductions; they wanted to fight. That was not the case of This Tyson against Evander Holyfield; and it took an even worse turn in the rematch. When the two collided again seven months later, two and a half rounds of being dominated was all Tyson could take before he literally snapped in the ring; placing his mouth on Holyfield's ear ridge, he BIT OFF a chunk of flesh and spit it onto the canvas???..and tried the other ear when the referee gave him another chance. He didn't want another chance???.he wanted out of that ring. Though he would go on to defeat contenders Andrew Golota and Francois Botha and receive another title shot against Lennox Lewis six years later, this is where Mike Tyson's place among the division's elite faded into Bolivia.

Lennox Lewis, after defeating Andrew Golota, squared off against the man who had beaten, though extremely controversially, George Foreman for the Linear World Heavyweight Championship, Shannon Briggs, and stopped him in 5 spirited rounds. After Tyson, Evander Holyfield faced down his old nemesis, IBF Champion, Michael Moorer, and looked as good as he ever has, dropping Double M five times before Dr. Flip Homanski stepped in between Rounds 8 and 9 and told Michael that was enough. So, the stage was set for Lennox Lewis and Evander Holyfield to determine who the Real World Heavyweight Champion of the World was. The first fight was determined a draw, though anyone who watched it knows Lewis proved himself the better fighter that night. In the rematch, Lewis got the decision and Holyfield gave the last great effort of his career, causing some to feel he actually deserved the victory.

Lewis would go on to face the best in the division as well as over hyped media creations, while Holyfield would attain another ???title???, lose it, and after being embarrassed by Chris Byrd for, yet, another ???belt???, beaten up by a former middleweight champ, and outboxed by a fringe contender, had his career ended against his will. Lennox's first test after the Holyfield bouts was HBO's dream child Michael Grant, the *ahem* ???future of the division???. Lewis exposed Grant as the media creation he was in 2 extraordinarily brutal rounds. Up next, the man who briefly held the IBF belt, and was beating Mike Tyson before getting caught with a helluva right in the 5th, Francois Botha. Lewis blitzed him in 2 as well.

Lewis was looking dominant and finally receiving the accolades he had sought his whole career; but there were four young heavyweights out there that wanted what he had. There names were Ike Ibeabuchi, David Tua, Hasim Rahman, and Chris Byrd. Lewis would never have to face the best of the four, Ibeabuchi, because he ended up self-destructing and ruining his career before he ever got a shot at the title; but David Tua was banging on Lewis' door and had plenty of supporters who wanted to see the match. Tua was being compared to???..you guessed it???.a young Mike Tyson, with incredible strength and a devastating left hook. So, eventually, Lewis signed to face him. Tua, though strong as advertised, proved to be no match for Lewis' boxing skill as Lennox made Tua look like a rank amateur, exposing all of the flaws in his one-dimensional approach to prize-fighting. Lennox Lewis was on top of the world???.until South Africa and Hasim Rahman.

Lewis was overconfident going into the first Rahman fight, even taking time out to appear in a cameo with some Hollywood stars in ???Ocean's Eleven???. Taking a man lightly, as he did Oliver McCall and now Hasim Rahman is a sure way to end up seeing stars in the ring; but not the kind you want to see. In round 5, with one right hand, Lewis was an ex-champion again. However, this time he got the chance to prove the loss was a fluke and in one less round than it took Rahman to shock the world, Lewis shocked the ???Rock??? with one of the most devastating right hands ever thrown in the ring, making him, at 36, only the fourth man in history to regain the Linear World Heavyweight Championship.

Lewis would only fight twice more, stopping an old and chunky (36 and 234 Lbs) Mike Tyson in 8 Rounds after dishing out a tremendous beating, and laboring mightily with the giant Vitali Klitschko before "Dr. Iron Fist" succumbed to a severe cut in Round 6. With a record of 42-2-1 (32), Lennox Lewis retired as champion and one of the few men who could say he defeated every man he ever faced in the ring.

FINAL ANALYSIS

So, what does all of this mean; how do these three compare? Well, since this article is essentially about Tyson, let's start with him. First and foremost, something needs to be made clear. There were two Mike Tysons. The Tyson of '85-'91 is a completely different fighter from the Tyson of '95-'05, just as the Muhammad Ali of '60-'67 is a completely different fighter from the Ali of '70-'80 and the George Foreman of '69-'77 is separate from the Forman of '87-'97. The first Tyson thoroughly dominated and cleaned out the heavyweight division whereas the second was a top 5 fighter, at best.

To establish this hypothesis, I point to Tyson's lack of hunger against Holyfield versus the heart he showed in a losing effort to Douglas and in two winning efforts against the big-punching Razor Ruddock. In the Douglas bout, though he was being thoroughly beaten, Mike was still looking for a way to win, hence the uppercut in round 8 that put Douglas on the seat of his pants. If you'll go back and look at the tape, you'll see Mike landed that same uppercut in Round 9; but this time, Buster fell forward onto Tyson, whose back was against the ropes. Despite Mike's looking for "intelligent" punching opportunities late in the fight, Douglas just wasn't going to be denied on this particular evening.

People constantly say that Mike falls apart when a fighter isn't afraid of him; but Ruddock wasn't afraid of Tyson. In fact, Ruddock was looking to decapitate Mike with practically every punch he threw....and damn near did in the 6th. Mike, instead of falling apart, charged back into the fray, looking for opportunities to fell his foe; and probably would have in the 7th had Richard Steele not acted so hastily. Mike himself, said that Razor punched like a "f-in' mule kick".....why would he sign for a rematch unless he wanted to "prove" he was the better fighter of the two?

Speaking of the rematch, both men were fouling each other badly, yet, neither looked to the referee for assistance. Both were men, true fighters wanting to beat the man in front of them, come hell or high water. The same can not be said about Tyson after his prison stint. When he re-entered the ring, I submit for thought, he was not as hungry or as dedicated to the sport as he was before he went in. Mike Tyson #1 would have destroyed Mike Tyson #2 inside of 6 rounds because Mike Tyson #1 truly wanted to be known as the Baddest Man on the Planet whereas Mike Tyson #2 was more about the money than the fighting. The Tyson who faced Holyfield was NOT the same man who ran through the heavyweight division like a bad case of Montezuma's Revenge ten years before. To suggest such a thing is pure foolishness.

Now, that being said, though all three fought each other, I'm only taking the Tyson-Holyfield and Holyfield-Lewis bouts into consideration since the Tyson that faced Lewis was a mere shell and equivalent to the Louis that faced Charles and Marciano and the Ali that faced Holmes and Berbick. Such a fight so late in a fighter's career should never be taken into consideration for his historical standing. It is true that Lewis is a year older than Mike; but Lennox was far closer to his best days when the two met than was Tyson.

Of the three, who was more dominant? Without a doubt, Lennox Lewis was the dominant fighter of the 1990's having beaten virtually every viable challenger short of Riddick Bowe. He unified the splintered title once again by defeating Oliver McCall for the vacant WBC belt, knocking out Shannon Briggs for Linear Prestige, and finally decisioning Evander Holyfield for the WBA/IBF versions. Lewis also avenged his title loss to Rahman with a dominant performance and handed the current WBC Titlist, Vitali Klitschko a defeat before hanging the gloves up.

Tyson, likewise in the post-Holmes era, accomplished domination of the division by not just unifying the titles; but by beating the men who had previously held the belts to solidify his hold. Tyson beat Berbick for the WBC belt and the man who Trevor took the title from, Pinklon Thomas, by 2nd and 6th round kayos respectively. He blitzed Michael Spinks in 1 for universal recognition as champ and stopped the man Spinks had defeated, Larry Holmes, in 4 Rounds. After being thoroughly dominated in the first round of their fight, WBA Titlist, James Smith, sought survival rather than glory for the remainder of the rounds, thus surrendering any claim he had to the title. The only quasi-dominant mid-80's champion Tyson didn't face was Tim Witherspoon; but if his 1st round loss to Smith in 1986 is any indication, Spoon wouldn't have faired much better than anyone else.

So, we've established that Lewis was the best of his era and Tyson was the best of his; but where does that leave Holyfield? Somewhere in between, I'm afraid. Holy did avenge his title loss to Bowe; but then turned around and lost his title again in his very next match. Afterwards, in an attempt to take the rubber match with Riddick, Holyfield was thoroughly dominated, with the sole exception of the round in which he dropped Big Daddy; and was knocked out for the first time in his career. Even though his thrilling upset over Tyson gave him the WBA's recognition as champion, Mike was no longer the best fighter in the division by that point, Lewis was.....and Holy failed to secure even one win over Lennox. Evander, while a great fighter with a great fighting heart, failed to ever truly dominate the division and, hence, fails to meet the standard of All-Time-Great.

Subtracting Holyfield from the equation leaves us Lewis and Tyson; who was better? Were either dominant enough to be considered All-Time-Greats? Both dominated their respective eras; but who was more dominant between the two?

As stated Tyson fought four men for the right to rule the heavyweights; but he didn't stop there. He went on to beat the men who they (the champions he beat) defeated for their belts. After destroying the champs and former champs, Mike took on every single challenger, ducking no one. There is the instance of Mike pulling out of the proposed Ruddock match-up due to a stomach ailment in 1989; but Mike would go on to soundly defeat Razor twice two years later, so their missed 1989 showdown is a non-issue. Single-handedly, Mike Tyson cleaned out a division that had been in a mess for ten years and did so in such an impressive manor that even after more than four years away from the ring, his reputation entranced the public into believing he could still do it. That's dominance.

Lewis only beat three men who had a claim to the title at the time he fought them: Shannon Briggs, Evander Holyfield, and Hasim Rahman; and Rahman was champ because he defeated Lewis. Still, Lewis defeated every man put in front of him and turned no challenge away??????uh, that is except for mandatory challengers Chris Byrd and John Ruiz, who just happen to be current title-holders. Very few think either Byrd or Ruiz could have beaten Lewis; but the fact is they were ranked #1 at the time he allowed himself to be stripped in order to face a green and over hyped Michael Grant and an over-ripe Mike Tyson for much more MONEY???..a fella does have to make a living, after all.

Negatives aside, Lewis did decimate Andrew Golota at a time when Andrew had only beaten himself. He out boxed Evander Holyfield twice at the height of Evander's popularity for universal recognition as champ. He exposed Michael Grant as a mere media creation of HBO's and turned away legitimate #1 contender, David Tua, proving he was in a different league. He dragged himself off the canvas after a brutal one-punch knockout at the age of 36 to return the favor to his younger conqueror in shorter fashion. In the end, Lewis had beaten every man to ever enter the ring with him.

In common opponents, Tyson beat Tony Tucker and Frank Bruno in a more impressive manor than Lewis did and both fighters were older when Lewis fought them. However, Lewis beat Ruddock in more convincing fashion that did Tyson. The same can be said of Lewis's win over Botha and Golota, though they fought the second coming of Iron Mike and not the original version. Still, even the second Tyson victory over Bruno was more convincing than Lewis' sole effort.

Truth be known Lewis and Tyson are neck in neck in terms of who dominated who's era better; but I think the difference can be found in defeat. I believe it's a fair statement to say that James Douglas, Oliver McCall, and Hasim Rahman are roughly the same class of fighter. All are good enough to be ranked; but all are plagued with inconsistency throughout their careers???..for different reasons. Rahman has all the heart in the world; but lacks versatility and true ring intelligence. Douglas has all the skills any fighter could dream of possessing; but has shown lack of a true fighting heart on several occasions, though, obviously not on the night he fought Tyson. And McCall, while relatively skilled and in possession of fighting heart, has suffered from mental instability throughout his career, most notably when he lost to Lewis.

Lennox Lewis, in essence, while dominating his era, lost to two Buster Douglases whereas Tyson, while dominating his era, lost to one; and took a tremendous beating in doing so, while Lewis went down to one punch kayos. Even in his 2002 challenge of Lennox Lewis, Tyson took a frightful beating until his body could take no more. Let no one say Tyson didn't have a championship heart. True, Lewis did avenge both of those defeats; but Tyson never got a chance to avenge his due to Douglas being kayoed in 3 by Holyfield???..which shows that Douglas would never again be able to attain the level of intensity he had in the Tyson fight. How would Tyson have done had he got a second shot at Douglas? The world will never know; but I'll bet you've got a pretty good idea.

Both Lewis and Tyson were far better champions than Evander Holyfield. Who was better between Lewis and Tyson is indeed up for debate; but this observer gives the edge to the ???Man of Iron???.

Mike Tyson was born to be a champion; make no mistake about it. Any era, you pick one, that Mike came along in???.he was gonna be champ. Maybe not for long; but he would have gotten the gold at least once. Did he reign forever? No; but who does? Between 1985 and 1988, Mike Tyson was the fistic equivalent of a Jimi Hendrix, a Jim Morrison or a Bon Scott: he wasn't destined to grace us with his pugilistic excellence for any more than a heartbeat; but oh, what a heartbeat. To we mere humans, a shooting star is about as spectacular display as we're going to see in the heavens. The brilliance of the dying moments of an interplanetary hunk of rock can live in a person's memory for a lifetime. Such was the career of Mike Tyson. His reign as ???Baddest Man on the Planet??? lasted a mere 1,021 days; but has any prize-fighting star shown as brightly in as short a time? Very few. Very few.

*Bullshit...Mike is 100% bum!!!*


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 1, 2005)

im gonna arrange mike tyson vs foremanrules  at madison park around the corner from me ,,,behind the sheds,,,,,,,,i think this should be settled once and for all ,,,,i just rang mike and he said yous a bum,,,,and he is gonna gut u like a salmon....then eat your pets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ITS ON BABY ITS ON


----------



## GFR (Nov 1, 2005)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> im gonna arrange mike tyson vs foremanrules  at madison park around the corner from me ,,,behind the sheds,,,,,,,,i think this should be settled once and for all ,,,,i just rang mike and he said yous a bum,,,,and he is gonna gut u like a salmon....then eat your pets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ITS ON BABY ITS ON


sounds good.....In a ring with a ref and I get 500,000...


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 1, 2005)

yeah i would do it,,,,,,,,,,,i would get knocked out but i would do it


----------



## GFR (Nov 1, 2005)

*The bitch (John Ruiz)  files $10 million lawsuit against Toney*

01.11.05 - By Chet Mills: According to the Boston Globe, the WBA heavyweight champion, John Ruiz, has reportedly filed a $10 million dollar lawsuit against James Toney. The lawsuit Ruiz filed alleges Toney's use of steroids was the reason for Ruiz suffering the loss, including "incurred significant financial damage and damages to his reputation". It also states ''Toney's energy, aggression and strength levels were unusually high in comparison to his apparent physical condition." (At the time of the fight, Toney weighed 233 pounds, although his physique looked soft and with noticeable fat around his midsection.)

Ruiz lost a unanimous decision (judges scores - 116-111, 116-111, and 115-112) to James Toney on April 30, 2005 at Madison Square Garden, New York.

However, 10 days later, a banned substance, ???Nandrolone,??? was found in Toney???s post fight urine, which resulted in Ruiz being reinstated as the WBA heavyweight title. Following that, Toney was later suspended by the New York Athletic Commission for 90 days and ordered to pay a $10,000 fine.


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 2, 2005)

and toney cant get a woody now and has deca dick just leave the poor guy alone


----------



## GFR (Nov 2, 2005)

*Jeff Lacy Training Photo & Quotes*

02.11.05 - Photo: TOM CASINO / SHOWTIME: Undefeated IBF super middleweight champion Jeff "Left Hook'' Lacy hits the mitts during a workout Tuesday at Caesars Tahoe. In Saturday's excellent main event on SHOWTIME (9 p.m. ET/PT, delayed on west coast), Lacy defends his 168-pound title against hard-hitting IBF No. 5 contender Scott Pemberton. IBF bantamweight titleholder Rafael Marquez risks his crown against IBF No. 1 contender Silence Mabuza in the co-feature on SHOWTIME CHAMPIONSHIP BOXING.

Lacy Quotes: "This is my fourth fight this year. I am ready to go. People ask how I can stay fresh and the answer is easy: I live right. I do not smoke or drink. I get the proper rest during training camp.

"But mostly it is all about me loving the sport. I put 100 percent into it..

"I fight often because that is what I am used to doing. If you fight only once or twice a year, it can affect your performance, and I want to be at the top of my game all the time.

"I still feel there is room to improve. In this sport, you can't put a cap on improving, or trying to improve. Even the top guys, they are all trying to improve because there is always room to improve.

"I am looking forward to a very good fight against Pemberton. He is a dangerous puncher who you know is coming to win. That's what I want.

"I love to fight and being in the ring. I love the weight on your shoulders of being in with another guy, just me against him, and only one guy winning.''


----------



## GFR (Nov 2, 2005)

*John Ruiz comments on lawsuit*

NEW YORK (November 2, 2005) - Attorneys for World Boxing Association heavyweight champion John Ruiz announced today that a lawsuit has been filed on Ruiz's behalf against James Toney based on Toney's use of illegal performance-enhancing steroids in advance of their April 30, 2005 title fight.. In the lawsuit, Ruiz claims that Toney's use of Nandrolone, one of the most powerful performance-enhancing substances available, dramatically enhanced Toney's ability to fight by artificially augmenting his strength, speed and power. As a direct result of Toney's doping, Ruiz lost a fight that he otherwise would not have lost and sustained physical injuries that he otherwise would not have sustained. Notwithstanding that the judges' decision in favor of Toney on April 30 was overturned by the WBA after Toney's drug test subsequently came back positive for illegal steroids, Ruiz has also incurred substantial financial damages as a result of initially losing a decision in a fight that he would have won had Toney not cheated.

Several days after the April 30 fight, Toney's mandatory drug test came back with a positive result, reflecting the presence of Nandrolone in Toney's bloodstream. Use of Nandrolone is illegal under federal law, and Nandrolone is classified as a Schedule III drug under 21 U.S.C. § 812. On May 16, 2005, the WBA sanctioned Toney for his illegal use of steroids, precluding him from fighting for a WBA title for two years. The New York State Athletic Commission also levied their maximum applicable sanction against Toney, which included a $10,000 fine.

Ruiz made the following comment in connection with the lawsuit: "The problem of steroids in the sport of boxing must be addressed. This lawsuit is an effort to push this process forward. Boxers risk their lives every time they step into the ring. The illegal use of steroids increases a boxer's risk in a way that is simply unacceptable." Since the April 30 fight, Ruiz has called for the WBA and other boxing organizations to improve their standards, testing protocols and penalties to prevent and deter the use of anabolic steroids and other banned performance enhancing substances.

Ruiz's attorney, Aaron Marks of Kasowitz, Benson, Torres & Friedman LLP in New York, made the following comment in connection with the lawsuit commenced by his firm: "This case more than underscores the epidemic problem in sports today caused by athletes' abuse of performance-enhancing steroids. This is not merely a situation where an athlete uses steroids in order to hit a baseball farther. Here, James Toney used illegal steroids to augment his speed and power so that he could hit another boxer harder. This could mean life or death for a competitor."

John Ruiz is the first and only world heavyweight champion of Hispanic heritage. He has beaten former world champions Evander Holyfield, Hasim Rahman, and Tony Tucker, as well as top 10 contenders Andrew Golota, Fres Oquendo and Kirk Johnson.


----------



## GFR (Nov 2, 2005)

*Vitali Klitschko vs. Hasim Rahman, the Little Things*

02.11.05 - By Geoff Mckay: You read it right, the little things, that's the title of this article. How many times have you watched a fight end in an upset, or turn in an unexpected result, only to have analysts in droves point out ???the little things??? afterward? Small factors, that when seen in hindsight came together and should have painted an obvious picture of what was about to happen. This time, we are going to try and look at the little things before the fight, and see what conclusion they lead us to.

First of all, there is no way that Rahman should stand a chance in this fight. He gives up reach, height, and brute strength. The shot that Vitali soaked up in the first round of the Sanders fight would have sent Rahman into dreamland, (as Sanders nearly did when he fought Rahman) so you can bet Vitali is more durable. Rahman is the younger man, in fact, when he fights Vitali, he will be 5 days past his 33rd birthday, compared to Vitali???s 34.

However, in a strange paradox, Rahman is also the older man. He has fewer years under his belt, but he is battle worn, and obviously past his prime, while Vitali seems at the height of his prowess, at least he was before the layoff.

There it is. I???ve convinced you right? No? I didn???t think so because I haven???t convinced myself either. There is just something about Rahman. He is impossible to write off. No matter how many poor performances he turns in, no matter how many trips he takes to the canvas, or the HBO announcers table, no matter how many times he leaves the ring in defeat, you just can???t look at the guy and say ???he has no chance???, therefore, we must look deeper. We must examine, ???the little things???.

If you read a few of the analyses that have been written about this fight, most of the credit given to Rahman have been vague - stuff like ???good boxer???, ???strong puncher???, or ???experienced???. I believe these comments are unsuccessful efforts to describe what makes Rahman special. I believe what makes Rahman special is his mentality, in short, his unshakable confidence.

Confidence, that???s the word that the analysts should be using. He stands a chance simply because he is confident, that is the elusive factor that everyone sees, but can???t put their finger on. When he stands on the podium and tells Vitali Klitschko, along with the rest of the world that he is going to hand Klitschko his first ever knockdown, he sounds believable, because he himself believes it - and that believability catches people???s attention.

Hasim Rahman possesses a self confidence that is almost unshakable, and that is rare. Many are the stories of fighters whose careers were destroyed or damaged by a single, brutal knockout. Oleg Maskaev was on track for a title shot when the Kirk Johnson KO forever reduced him as a fighter. Wladimir Klitschko was considered the most promising heavyweight on the planet when a second round KO robbed him of all his confidence, a tribulation he is only now recovering from. Willie Dewitt, the promising Canadian heavyweight, never returned to prominence after being scorched by Bert Cooper. Michael Grant, Michael Moorer, the list goes on, and let???s not forget the most glaring example of all, Roy Jones Jr.

Roy Jones Jr. has demonstrated the power of fear better than any other fighter I know. It was all I could do to sit down and watch the third Jones-Tarver fight. Several times I got up and shut the TV off, only to force myself back again. I couldn???t stand seeing Roy Jones do that too himself, especially since it was obvious that the old Roy was still there, in flashes, waiting to come out, but caged by fear.

Tarver was hesitant, and he himself was scared of being tagged. On the two or three occasions Jones actually got aggressive, Tarver???s eyes went wide with bewilderment and horror, as he hung on for dear life. You could almost hear him thinking, ???you???re not supposed to be doing that Roy!!!??? Roy must have heard it too, because he immediately obliged and stopped fighting. In the middle of the fight Roy tagged Tarver with a beautiful counter shot, and the sweat exploded off of Tarvers' head. Although Tarver didn???t seem affected by the punch, the truth revealed itself a few seconds later when Jones feinted and Tarver lurched backward across the ring, desperate to avoid being hit again. Jones didn???t throw another meaningful punch that round. It is my belief that even now, if Roy Jones Jr. were capable of completely releasing himself from his fear, (get ready for the outcry), he would clean Tarver up within 7, and dominate the whole time.

The fear and self doubt that has so devastated these men, and many others, is completely nonexistent in Rahman, even though he has been knocked out as brutally and suddenly as any of those before him. His KO loss to Maskaev was as devastating as they come. Rahman was winning the fight, he looked sharp, he was controlling Maskaev, and suddenly Jim Lamply was asking him if he knew where, and who he was. How did Rahman respond? Four fights later he was the heavyweight champion of the world. Although he was losing when he knocked out Lewis, he was still confident, and aggressive enough to pursue the opening when he saw it. He won because he believed he could, just like he does now. They say a picture is worth a thousand words and one that speaks volumes is Vitali and Rahmans' face off at the press conference. Vitali is obviously pissed off again, and is glowering down at Hasim. Rahman, while gazing up 5 inches into Vitali???s eyes, is emotionless, no fear when nature says it should be there. It kind of reminded me of an animal on the railroad tracks, curiously gazing at that bright light coming swiftly toward it.

Another ???little thing??? is Vitali???s inactivity. We have no way of knowing how this has affected him until we see him fight, but we may have inadvertently been given a couple of clues. First of all, Vitali went through back surgery, so we can be sure he hasn???t been as active as he would like to be. While Hasim has stayed fairly active in the last year, it is doubtful Vitali was even able to jog for an extended period of his convalescence.

Also, there have been whispers that Vitali was cut during sparring. This could mean nothing; there are many ways a cut can happen. However, it could mean a lot. First of all, if it is in the same place as before, it means Vitali???s bleeding problem may be more permanent than thought. More importantly, it might mean that he isn???t as sharp after the long layoff, and that one of his sparring partners tagged him. Remember how we all dismissed the knockdown Tyson suffered in sparring, right before he fought Douglas, and then pointed to it afterward?

Very little is said about Vitali???s hands, but the truth is after his last two fights, Sanders, and Williams, he complained on air that he had hurt them. In fact, after about the third round of the Williams fight, he stopped punching with full power, which was a big part of the reason Williams was able to last so long. If Vitali???s hands act up again, he may have trouble finishing Rahman off, giving Hasim more chances to catch him.

I have saved the final ???little thing??? for last, because I think therein lies the key to predicting this fight. Just as Hasim???s main strength lies within his psyche, so is the case with Vitali. Vitali has an inner fire, a rage if you will. Any careful observer will see how his temper always lurks just under his skin. Even when sitting relaxed at a press conference, or photo op, he looks pissed off. This is rare in a big man, and when this fire is released it spells disaster for his opponents.

Hasim Rahman has been plagued by terrible advice throughout his career. I remember watching his corner man during the second Lewis fight. The corner man assured Rahman that Lewis could not touch him if he simply held his arms straight out from his body, palms extended. The very next round, cameras in Lewis??? corner caught Manny Steward telling Lewis, in detail, just how to nail Rahman if he did that again. Rahman got drilled and KO???d in the following round, just as Steward had said he would.

Once again, someone has given Rahman terrible advice, and chances are it???s going to cost him what could be his last shot at the title. Why anger a man larger and stronger than you? His camp should have paid attention to the other men that intentionally angered Vitali - Herbie Hide and Corrie Sanders. They should have watched the brutal, one sided beatings those men received at the hands of a motivated Vitali, and took heed. Vitali is at his most dangerous when he???s riled, the man that irks him on purpose before sharing the ring with him is foolhardy indeed.

Rahman???s biggest victory came against an unmotivated, unsuspecting Lewis. He should have pursued the same fight plan against Vitali. Instead of mocking him, presenting him with chicken and the like, he should have quietly come into press conferences, been polite, and then disappeared. He should have gone into seclusion, and let Vitali forget about him, just like Lennox Lewis did. Then, he could have looked to surprise a rusty Vitali early, and jump on him to force the stoppage. Now someone in his camp has decided to make it personal. In their brilliance, they have decided to ???throw Vitali off his game??? by making him mad, and in doing so have probably wasted the great chance they had for an upset.

Even if Klitschko is covered in ring rust, even if he hurts his hands or gets cut, he???s motivated now. He badly wants to beat up on Hasim Rahman, and he will. He will because he???s bigger, stronger, and meaner. He will get hit, but in the words of Teddy Atlas, ???Klitschko won???t evaporate???. Rahman???s comments indicate he expects Klitschko to fold mentally when tested. Don???t count on it Hasim, especially now, since you???ve successfully painted a target on your forehead.


----------



## GFR (Nov 3, 2005)

*Oscar De La Hoya vs. Ricardo Mayorga? Will El Matador tarnish the Golden Boy???s return?*

03.11.05 - By Gabriel DeCrease - The only problem with Oscar De La Hoya is that he is not as good-looking as me. -Ricardo Mayorga

Perennial fan-favorite and clean-cut megastar Oscar De La Hoya will make his return to the ring on May 6th of next year in a big-budget tangle with pugilism???s quintessential anti-hero Ricardo Mayorga. The Golden Boy is clearly looking to come back with a vengeance, and has chosen a dangerous bridge to cross on the way to what will likely be his last attempt at a title reign. But Oscar knows that styles make fights and watchable characters sell tickets and pay-per-view units. And these two are proven commodities.. Despite his recent losses, and his horrific showing against Felix Sturm, De La Hoya remains the only guy in the sport with crossover appeal as a clean-cut media machine. On the other hand, Mayorga appeals to some part of almost every boxing fan. He???s the guy fans love to hate, and the reckless anti-hero purists root for in spite of themselves. If The Golden Boy was looking to put together a fight that will get everyone???s strict attention, he has done it. There???s even a good bet an alphabet strap will be on the line to add championship appeal to the already potent cocktail of saleable ingredients. All Mayorga needs to do is hold on to that dubiously won WBC light-middleweight strap, which seems to be Don King???s gift to him for fooling the public into thinking he had a prayer against Felix Trinidad. Or, perhaps, Mayorga will lose the belt and then win it back in a return over the next seven months. Anything is possible when throwing El Matador into the mix.

By fight time The Golden Boy will have been out of the ring for well over a year. His last fight was a high-profile knockout loss to Bernard Hopkins in which Oscar looked undersized, outgunned, and clueless as to how to effectively fend off the an unusually aggressive Hopkins. The loss was arguably his second, in two outings, when he dared tip the scales at 160-pounds. His aforementioned bout with Felix Sturm was a sham in which judges, under extreme pressure to maintain the integrity of The Golden Boy???s date with The Executioner, gave Oscar a narrow gift-decision. This judgment came after Sturm???s stiff jab had been practically attached to De La Hoya???s face for the entirety of the fight, while De La Hoya threw all his best punches into Sturm???s guard and occasionally at his elbows. Immediately before that debacle, Oscar suffered a unanimous decision loss to Shane Mosely. It was a close fight, and could have easily been judged in favor of either fighter. However, De La Hoya kicked up such a fuss over the decision that he supported his formal appeal to the commission with the findings of his own personally funded investigation into the accuracy of the scoring. He was so unwilling to accept defeat; he made Bernard Hopkins recent buzzing seem like the conduct of a gracious and humble loser. All this serves to indicate that while De La Hoya remains a favorite to fans and odds-makers alike, he has suffered in recent years, and is clearly not the fighter of his dominant prime, which subjectively seemed to this author to come between his 1995 clobbering of a tough Jesse James Leija and his 2001 shutout of a not-yet-battlebroken Arturo Gatti.

The fight between De La Hoya and Mayorga will ultimately be one in which the outcome will be determined as a host of looming, unanswered questions are ultimately elucidated. Sadly, it will not be until fight night that such clarity will come, punch-by-punch. One question that comes immediately to mind is this: Is Oscar now too business-minded to get serious about preparing for a potentially tough fight against a dangerous puncher? The Golden Boy has, over the last few years, proven that his interests extend far beyond his career as a fighter. He has dabbled in the music business, winning a Latin Grammy Award and starting a Latin Music Label along the Way. He has been involved in the creation of boxing television programs, and has quickly become one of the more formidable promoters in the fight game, partnering-up with his one-time conqueror Bernard Hopkins in the process. Most fighters are lucky to score autograph-signing gigs and work at shabby gyms after they retire, but De La Hoya is clearly cut from a different cloth. He has a Sugar Ray Leonard kind of way about him that tells us he???s as much a media-institution as he is a warrior. But does Oscar have it in him to return to the ring amidst his other ventures as successfully as Leonard? Watching De La Hoya throughout his training camp will give some initial sense of how dedicated he will be to sweating and bleeding himself down to prime cuts for his date with the Nicaraguan destroyer. But it will only be on fight night that his level of determination and focus will be revealed. If throughout camp he is jabbering on a cell phone trading stocks instead of sparring with top opposition trading hooks, he may well seal his own doom. As history has taught, a fighter cannot always be judged by his physical shape.

Another question that comes to mind concerns El Matador, and it is this: Does a thirtysomething Ricardo Mayorga run the risk of being tripped up by ring-wear and an unhealthy lifestyle in taking a fight that may well go all the way into the championship rounds? Mayorga has always had a surprising amount of gas in the tank in the late rounds of tough fights despite his purportedly beer-swilling, ciggie-toting habits and a career made by taking thirty square punches for every career ending blast he lands. He went the distance in the return against Forrest, and outfoxed him relatively cleanly all the way, and then fought hard to the finish against a tricky Cory Spinks who won with the aid of a few suspect point-deductions. But he is quickly approaching that age when old-school, hard-knocks brawlers often quickly fade. The seemingly indestructible rib-smashing brawler Mickey Ward went that way after his first fight with Arturo Gatti. And then three fights later Gatti wound-up looking the shot-horse against a near-flawless Floyd Mayweather. Even Gatti???s detractors and Pretty Boy Boosters must admit that an already overmatched Gatti got old overnight, which only made the mismatch more of a shutout than it might have been if the Arturo Gatti of yesteryear had showed up (the one who battled Gabriel Ruelas to a vicious knockout win, took Wilson Rodriguez apart, and battled Tracy Patterson to a unanimous decision victory). Mayorga is cut from the same cloth, and after the hellacious beating he took at the persistent, rapid-firing hands of Felix Trinidad his stamina is surely drawn into question. Even if Mayorga???s hard-drinking sideshow is partly a publicity stunt, he is no naturalist and has certainly had a few wars with the bottle that would rival his wars in the ring, and that takes a toll???no matter how durable the fighter. De La Hoya is smart and knows his best strategy is to stylishly outbox Mayorga and only move aggressively forward once he has drawn a drained Mayorga into deep water. Ricardo???s conditioning will thus be a significant factor in the fight. His activity between now and then will also be crucial. If he can stay dedicated in training camp and score easy win or two, he will give himself the best chance of getting the drop of Oscar. But a war for Mayorga, or a lackluster cap that finds him dumping weight before a fight will be disastrous.

The fight itself should prove to be an exciting clash of very different styles. Mayorga will almost certainly go after De La Hoya with huge, wild shots from the opening bell, as is his habit. And he should do just that. If he can catch Oscar looking and establish control by hurting The Golden Boy, the fight is his for the taking. Oscar became quickly wary of Hopkins the moment he was wobbled by a hard clean shot, and, from that point, gave the fight away in the name of self-preservation. Any student of the game could see that Oscar did not try very hard to beat the count after tasting the canvas against Hopkins. Mayorga is one of those guys who is more than willing to die in the ring, and almost relishes the opportunity to eat leather. He has many times, and most recently to his discredit, invited opponents to take a free shot at his well-hammered noggin. So if he can force heavy action in the early going, it could be a short night for El Matador, and a kiss goodnight for Oscar. De La Hoya has a good chin, but any sign of danger, and he may well be looking for the bottom of a ten count rather than walking into more pretty-face-threatening punishment. A sustained war is a near-impossibility. De La Hoya has become too careful in his Golden Years, and Mayorga is too strong to trade with. Oscar needs to control the tempo from the outset. If he can retreat from the initial Mayorga-madness behind quick combos and a solid defense he will frustrate Mayorga and create an opportunity to trap him into the slow-wear of a technical mismatch. Think Mayorga versus Trinidad, but take out the knockdowns and add a standing TKO against the ropes late in the 11th round.

The date is set, and the public is already salivating. This matchup is one that has been a long time coming. Both mean face similar obstacles as age and the cost of a true-to-self lifestyle threaten their respective careers. Which makes a man weaker in the ring: a soft-and-easy life of luxury and complacency, or a fast-driving, thrill-seeking, shot-pounding, smoldering trip toward oblivion? Can Ricardo Mayorga once again shock the world by demolishing a respected champion? Or will style and technical acumen tame another savage brawler? The world will know come the sixth of May 2006.

Or will it? Mayorga is as unpredictable as a hyena on mescaline and The Golden Boy has a look on his face these days that says My retirement is in full swing, not my left hook. Perhaps the best question to be asking is whether or not this fight will ever actually happen.


----------



## GFR (Nov 3, 2005)

*Rahman Vows to End Klitschko Dynasty!*

BEND, OR (November 3, 2005) -- Like the Romanov Dynasty that ended with the Russian Revolution in 1917, WBC interim heavyweight champion HASIM RAHMAN stated today, from his training camp in Bend, OR, that he would lead his own one-man revolt to end the Klitschko Dynasty, beginning with a victory over older brother and WBC Champion Vitali Klitschko on November 12. "I am going to tear down the House of Klitschko, brother-by brother," said Rahman. ???I am going to personally overthrow them. Boxing needs a people???s world champion not a czar!???

Rahman, on a media conference call yesterday, discussed his imminent challenge for the championship title stating that he felt confident he would beat Vitali and would immediately seek out his younger brother Wladimir to accomplish the mission of being the first heavyweight to beat both brothers in consecutive battles. "I like the idea of letting them bring the revenge factor into it and bring his brother on," said Rahman. ???Unifying the titles and sending them both back to their motherland???the Ukraine???will give me great satisfaction.???

Legendary trainer Emmanuel Steward has also stated that the chances are strong for Rahman to accomplish such a feat. "I'd put them???Rahman and the two Klitschkos???on the same level," said Steward. ???Rahman might be the best heavyweight in boxing today and if he is preparing like I hear he's preparing, there???s a great chance for a victory for him.???

Promoted by Top Rank, in association with K2 Promotions, Caesars Palace and Wynn Resort, "Seek and Destroy!" -- Klitschko vs. Rahman for the World Heavyweight Championship -- will be broadcast live on HBO Pay-Per-View, Saturday, November 12, from the Thomas & Mack Center, Las Vegas, NV.


----------



## GFR (Nov 3, 2005)

*Klitschko v Rahman: Why Vitali Has to Win*


03.11.05 - By Peter Cameron: It's not exactly The Thrilla in Manilla but Vitali Klitschko's November 12 date with Hasim Rahman does represent the biggest heavyweight fight of 2005. Those from the generation who watched Smokin' Joe bob and weave as The Greatest floated and danced, look away now. For these great men have long since gone, replaced by boxers who probably wouldn't have made the top ten in Ali's era. Klitschko resembles a robotic monster with an awkward style which is uneasy on the eye. He hasn't been seen in a ring all year, his last outing being against the hopelessly out-of-his-depth Danny Williams in December 2004. Rahman unfortunately did appear this year in August and was booed repeatedly as he ground out the dullest of points victories against Monte Barrett. After numerous setbacks and delays, on November 12th the long-awaited "Whack at the Thomas and Mack," for want of a better name, will finally see Dr Ironfist taking on the challenge of The Rock. Crikes, even their nicknames can't compare anymore!

Nevertheless the result of this heavyweight collision will have a massive impact on the short term future of the division. The best possible outcome on the night would be a decisive Klitschko victory, preferably by early knockout. This will help to establish him as the outright, recognisable leader of the heavyweights, a figurehead the division so desperately needs right now. As the Tyson-Holyfield-Lewis era disappears into memory, nobody has risen from the mediocrity that now strangles the division. Boxing no longer pulls in the punters and part of the problem is the lack of a clear heavyweight number one, a focal point for the average sports fan. November 12th is Klitschko's opportunity to become that man.

This is not to say that Rahman doesn't have a chance. He has good punching power and is entering the fight on the back of six straight wins, four by early stoppage. Indeed this is the man who knocked out big Lennox with a right hand of near supernatural power. Yet if we are brutally honest, none of us really believe that Rahman is any good. In fact many of us thought we had seen the last of him back in 2003 when, after the Lewis victory, he went on to lose three of his next four outings (the other result being a draw). In fact Rahman's whole reputation is based on that momentous victory in South Africa in 2001, yet I am not even convinced that was Lennox Lewis in the ring with him! It may have looked a bit like Lewis but it certainly didn't display the skills and conditioning normally seen from the giant Briton. The real Lennox Lewis turned up seven months later to put the record straight.

The problem for Rahman is that he simply doesn't have the credibility to be considered the world's best heavyweight. You cannot lose to Oleg Maskaev and John Ruiz and ever hold that title. Baddest Man on the Planet? No chance, not after those defeats. In fact so dull was The Rock's points victory over Monte Barrett in August that many fans would rather be watching his wrestling namesake take on Klitschko on November 12.

Not that anyone would begrudge Rahman victory, given his current financial turmoil and tragic story. This is a man who, in the euphoria directly after the first Lewis fight, reportedly turned down $17 million for a rematch in favour of $250,000 in a Don King suitcase and the promise of some easy defences. Lewis's lawyers then got to work and ensured the rematch was honoured immediately. Poor Rahman went on to lose not only the WBC belt but also an incredibly large amount of money. It is always painful to see a boxer having to file for bankruptcy as a result of bad management and boxing politics, and winning back the title would be the best remedy for the man from Baltimore. Yet despite this sentiment, a Rahman win would merely confuse already-muddled matters even further.

Step forward Vitali Klitschko.

The huge Ukrainian himself is hardly an inspiration. His finest hour is getting his face shredded to pieces by another ill-prepared version of Lennox Lewis, and since acquiring the WBC belt he has defended it against three unexceptional fighters in the shape of Kirk Johnson, Corrie Sanders and Danny Williams. Yet it is still just possible to argue, following fairly sound logic, that Klitschko is in fact unbeaten. His two losses, to Byrd and Lewis, have come from being unable to continue through injury. He was ahead on the judges' scorecards in both fights at the point of his withdrawal. He was desperate to continue against Lewis, and the Byrd fight injury was a freak occurrence not caused by anything his opponent did to him.

Klitschko has an impressive knockout ratio, with 34 KOs in 35 wins compared to Rahman's 33 in 41. Klitschko has never been knocked down and possesses the granite chin required to be a good boxer. In short, he has the credentials that Rahman lacks to become the world's best heavyweight.

On November 12th I expect to see the Doctor clinically chipping away at The Rock before executing a late knockout in an otherwise dull and overcautious fight. Afterwards we will appreciatively applaud as the division at last welcomes a newly established leader and some sense of order finally returns. Yet deep down we will be hoping that another Smokin' Joe or the next Greatest is just around the corner.


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 4, 2005)

roll on another mike tyson or joe fraizier or george foreman ,,,,,i reckon klitchko ,s good but ,,,,,,,thats it im doin a few cycles then turning pro,,then im gonna then im gonna go through the heavyweight division like there glasses of beer


----------



## GFR (Nov 4, 2005)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> roll on another mike tyson or joe fraizier or george foreman ,,,,,i reckon klitchko ,s good but ,,,,,,,thats it im doin a few cycles then turning pro,,then im gonna then im gonna go through the heavyweight division like there glasses of beer


Its all technique, balance, skill  and endurance................power is what you are born with...steroids are little help to a young fighter..


----------



## GFR (Nov 4, 2005)

*Boxing 2006 Fight Preview: Part II???Heavyweight-Middleweight Divisions*

04.11.05 - By Gabriel DeCrease: Additionally, here is my matchmaking wish-list. These matchups, if made, could set the fight game ablaze in the coming year:

O???Neil Bell v. Dale Brown II: Brown was the victim of perhaps the worst decision in recent memory. He consistently put pressure on a lethargic Bell, and did more than enough to state his case for a win. Bell never had the shockingly fresh-looking and tough Brown in real trouble, yet Brown lost by a margin of 111-117 on one scorecard. Bell would do well to make a better showing in a return if he wants credibility as a titleholder. And Dale Brown, a longtime workhorse in the Cruiserweight division, deserves another shot at some overdue glory.

Vitali Klitschko v. Nicolay Valuev: If the giant Valuev can get cleanly by John Ruiz???s onslaught of hugging, slapping, and filing bogus lawsuits, he has the chance to give boxing fans an unlikely treat.. Nicolay could put Dr. Ironfist in a fight where he gives away every possible size advantage. How often will the world see someone of Klitscko???s stature towered over in a title fight? This one has sideshow appeal that rivals Mike Tyson???s potential career in the adult film industry.

Wladmir Klitschko v. Chris Byrd II: It was a treat to watch the slap-boxing Byrd sputter to a halt and be dominated the first time around, and after Byrd???s detestable post-fight whining after his uninspired win over Williamson, it might be nice to see him banished with a bang. This one would also be a test to see if the now more cautious, and thrice beaten, Wladmir still has the gall to put together a vicious offensive because trying to box around Byrd will be near-impossible.

James Toney v. John Ruiz II: If John ???Huggy Bear??? Ruiz has any interest in walking along with any of his considerable talk against Toney lately he should take a rematch and try to salvage his infamous name in a bout with a steroid-free Lights Out.

Jean-Marc Mormeck v. Guillermo Jones: Now that the cruiserweight division has something closer to a dominant champion in Mormeck, the Frenchman should test himself against fellow Big Truck crasher Guillermo Jones who hits with more pop at Cruiser than any man who started his career as a welterweight should be able to.

Antonio Tarver v. Clinton Woods: Tarver does not have many options at 175, and the public is not exactly clamoring to watch him go through the motions in a rubbermatch with Glen Johnson, so a fight with Woods seems the right move. Woods has stumbled somehow into an impressive late-peak and after all his determined work in the division, he deserves a chance to shock boxing pundits with some momentary brilliance or power. And no one wants to see a rubbermatch between Woods and Johnson either. This unification scrap would also stop The Magic Man from tempting fate with an ill-advised jump into the heavyweight division.

Jeff Lacy v. Joe Calzaghe: More trash has been talked over this fight than any unlikely-to-happen matchup in recent boxing history. The now infamous Calzaghe is running out of time, if he is to have a prayer against Lacy he had better get him while Left Hook is still green and Joe has not completely faded. This fight should happen just to settle the issue of Calzaghe???s legitimacy as de facto king of the division. That said, don???t count on the bell ever ringing on this one. There is too much weight leaning against it.

Jeff Lacy v. Mikkel Kessler: Since Calzaghe will probably never tangle with either of these young lions, the next best thing is to throw them into the arena against each other. Kessler is grossly underestimated, largely because he has been denied major network television exposure, and would give Lacy a run for his money. This fight would likely prove who the man is at 168, though the public might not see it like that.

Winky Wright v. Winner of Hopkins/Taylor II: Winky has stayed in the game and been determined and prolific for years. His day is now, and he continues to impress in high-profile fights. Wright???s technical and defensive skills could give both Hopkins and Taylor problems.

Felix Sturm v. Winner of Hopkins/Taylor: It was highway robbery when pressure from money-hungry networks and promoters gave Oscar De La Hoya the decision over Sturm. Felix won that fight. Public opinion unanimously supports that fact. He deserved a shot at Hopkins after The Executioner chewed up an unusually fleshy Golden Boy, but was passed over. In the meantime, Sturm has been cutting down top opposition with ease and looks to be near his peak. His improved power-punching, coupled with his always-deadly jab, makes him a dangerous prospect for either Hopkins or Taylor. If Sturm gets over on Macelino Masoe, and he probably will, he???ll have the final piece of the alphabet puzzle entice the victor with.


----------



## GFR (Nov 5, 2005)

*Samuel Peter Headlines ???Global Warfare??? on Dec. 15*

05.11.05 ??? What do you call a boxing event packed with hard-hitting contenders from around the globe putting their fistic careers on the line in a quest for that always-elusive moment of glory? You could call it an early Holiday gift for fight fans. We call it ???Global Warfare???.

On Thursday, December 15th, Warriors Boxing in association with Sampson Lewkowicz, Nafta Moskva and Duva Boxing return to the Hard Rock Live at the Seminole Hard Rock Hotel and Casino in Hollywood, Florida with an evening of world-class professional boxing destined to start your end of year fireworks off early.

In the main event, it???s ???The Nightmare before Christmas??? as top Heavyweight contender Samuel ???The Nigerian Nightmare??? Peter (24-1, 21 KO???s) returns. He is coming off his ???Fight of the Year??? candidate with Wladimir Klitschko where he had the Russian giant down down 3 times ( bullshit!!!! 1 time) and came within inches of knocking him out! Peter will face rugged Robert Hawkins (21-4, 7 KO???s), from the fighting city of Philadelphia.

And while a main event featuring one of boxing???s rising stars in a tough fight alone is worth the price of admission, Warriors Boxing is just getting started

In the co-main event, imposing Heavyweight contender Lance ???Mount??? Whitaker (31-3-1, 26 KO???s), lives up to his desire to fight only the best in the world when he tackles unbeaten 2000 Olympic Silver Medalist, Russian bomber Sultan Ibragimov (18-0, 15 KO???s), in a 12-round Title fight that will undoubtedly produce a future challenger for one of the World Champions in boxing???s glamour division

Also featured will be undefeated Colombian, Junior Welterweight star Juan Urango (16-0-1, 13 KO???s), who looks to carry the momentum from August???s knockout victory over Andre Eason as he defends his WBO and IBF Latino Titles against a former World Champion from Mexico, Cesar Bazan (44-7-1, 29 KO???s). This is a huge step up for this young contender

???We???ve started a good thing here at the Hard Rock Live Arena, and it???s turning into a snowball effect for the boxing business,??? said Leon Margules, Executive Director of Warriors Boxing. ???The fans are showing up in droves, and the fighters are responding in kind by asking for the toughest fights possible. These are the kinds of shows that will help resuscitate this great sport, and we???re proud to be a part of it.???

Nigerian-born Samuel Peter (24-1, 21 KOs) needs little introduction to fight fans. Perhaps the most talked about young Heavyweight in the game today, the 25-year-old knockout artist is seen by practically all fight observers as a future world champion. Fresh off his controversial loss decision loss to former World Champion Wladimir Klitschko, Peter gained valuable experience in a bout that will only make this former Olympian more dangerous in the months and years to come.

Blessed with thudding power in both hands and the wisdom that comes from being at or near the top of the Heavyweight division for the better part of the past six years, Lance Whitaker (31-3-1, 26 KOs) finally feels that he is ready to make his run at a world championship in 2006. Winner of his last two bouts by knockout (and four of his last five), California???s Whitaker is in his physical prime as a heavyweight fighter, and that???s bad news for the rest of his peers.

Few knew of Heavyweight Sultan Ibragimov when he first started making a name for himself in the division over the last couple of years. After winning the Silver Medal in the 2000 Olympics, Ibragimov has reeled off 18 straight wins, with only three going the distance.
Boxing fans knew Juan Urango before August 26th, and they knew the Colombian junior welterweight was a fighter to watch out for, but after his decisive seventh round stoppage of Andre Eason in a late-summer matchup, ???Iron Twins??? has become must-see TV for any follower of the sweet science. Ranked in the top ten by three of the four major world sanctioning bodies, Urango is chasing after a world title in 2006, and he???s moving fast.


This is a PPV event


----------



## GFR (Nov 5, 2005)

wetnwild said:
			
		

> i have to make sure I visit that site.


http://mymomsfuckingblackzilla.com/index2.htm
Enjoy


----------



## GFR (Nov 5, 2005)

TONIGHT! on Showtime


IBF Super Middleweight Champion
*Jeff Lacy*
vs.
IBF #5 at 168 pounds
Scott Pemberton
Rafael Marquez vs. Silence Mabuza
Sat, November 5 at 9:00 PM ET/PT
from Caesars Lake Tahoe


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 5, 2005)

who won


----------



## GFR (Nov 5, 2005)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> who won


The fight is on at 9:45PM in Az so I have no idea??


----------



## wetnwild (Nov 5, 2005)

So is that what you are doing tonight?


----------



## GFR (Nov 5, 2005)

wetnwild said:
			
		

> So is that what you are doing tonight?


Waiting for the Lacy fight.......1 hour to go


----------



## wetnwild (Nov 5, 2005)

What sould I do tonight?  HUMMMM...  

ON second thought maybe I'll go to the Roxbury....


----------



## GFR (Nov 5, 2005)

wetnwild said:
			
		

> What sould I do tonight?  HUMMMM...
> 
> ON second thought maybe I'll go to the Roxbury....


----------



## GFR (Nov 5, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Nov 5, 2005)

Rahman - Klitschko bout postponed again

*06.11.05 - For the fourth (!) time this yea*r, Vitali Klitschko has been forced to pull out of his fight with Hasim Rahman. This time, a knee injury to Klitschko has forced the postponement of his anticipated World Boxing Council heavyweight title showdown against Rahman on November 12, promoter Bob Arum said on Sunday. Klitschko injured his knee in training on Thursday. He thought he might be able to fight with a brace on his knee, but found that it hindered his movement too much. A statement from Top Rank promotions said a new date for the Klitschko-Rahman fight will be announced soon.


*Ok Klit is being a bitch..............shame on him!!!*


----------



## GFR (Nov 6, 2005)

*The Time Tunnel: Marvelous Marvin Hagler*

06.11.05 - By James Sadler: In my opinion, Marvelous Marvin Hagler, as his official full name goes, is the best (not greatest) fighter ever to grace the ring. On film, I see nobody who could rival his all-round ability, toughness and determination. Marvin Hagler was the greatest middleweight of all time. He made twelve successful defenses of his title, and reigned supreme for seven years.

Almost all of Hagler???s title defenses were against the number one contender. Not a single rightful challenger to the crown was avoided, and each one got their chance to prove themselves. When Hagler reigned, people really knew who was the middleweight champion of the world.

A breakdown of Hagler???s title opponents:

Vito Antuofermo ??? A tough, rough and grizzled veteran, Antuofermo possessed a granite chin and an impossible workrate.. He possessed a record of 45-6-2 in his first meeting with Hagler, in which he held the challenger to a controversial draw. Many observers, including himself, thought Hagler was robbed. In the rematch, Marvin made sure there was no room for argument, dominating Antuofermo two years later in one of his most impressive performances.

Alan Minter ??? Minter was a good champion in his own right, winning the title off the rugged Italian, Vito Antuofermo. Minter had an imposing record of 38-6 when he faced Hagler, and all of his losses had occurred because of his fragile face. Minter had never been thoroughly beaten by anyone. He had several notable and credible victories over name opponents such as Antuofermo, Finnegan, Tonna, Griffith and Seales. Some say that if Hagler hadn???t been Minter???s mandatory challenger, he would have reigned for a long time. Hagler slipped, ducked and countered many a jab from the southpaw Brit before dragging him down into a brawl, which ended with Minter turning away in pain when Hagler broke his nose with a big right hook. Moments later the fight was stopped, Minter left bleeding and disorientated from the onslaught.

Fulgencio Obelmejias ??? A tall, long, rangy fighter from Venezuela, Obelmejias was deceptively powerful. He had knocked out twenty seven of his thirty opponents before meeting Hagler for the first time, and was the undefeated number one contender. Hagler knocked him out in eight rounds. In the rematch Obelmejias earned himself the number one challenger spot again, defeating his last eight opponents all by knockout. Hagler put on another display of efficiency, working his way inside the taller challenger and chopping him down in five.

Mustafa Hamsho ??? This guy was like Jake LaMotta. A rough, tough, granite chinned brawler with plenty of dirty tricks up his sleeve, and a mean streak a mile long. Hamsho was rightfully the number one contender in 1981, and earned that position with wins over Watts, Minter, prospect Parker and Scypion. Hamsho was also undefeated in his last twenty eight fights, and would go undefeated again in between his two fights with Hagler, beating Benitez and Czyz. In their first outing, Hamsho was thoroughly outboxed and cut up en route to a stoppage loss, in which Hamsho was left reeling along the ropes practically defenseless. In the second fight, Hamsho blatantly fouled Hagler, and the champion did not tolerate it ??? the previously unfloored Hamsho was battered from pillar to post and knocked senseless in three rounds.

William Lee ??? Although he once lost to Frank ???The Animal??? Fletcher, Lee had built up an impressive knockout streak and somehow got into the number one challenger spot. He was badly overmatched, and Hagler dispatched him in sixty seven seconds of the first round.

Tony Sibson ??? In what would be his most complete performance in sixty seven fights, Hagler dominated the durable, hard punching Brit in six rounds. Sibson was 47-3-1, and owned wins over such quality fighters as Salvemini, Minter, Amana, Cirelli, Davison and Cabrera. Hagler switched stances, doubled up on his punches, cut his man up, floored and humiliated him in savage fashion. On this night he really did look the perfect fighting machine.

Wilford Scypion ??? Scypion was a rugged fighter who had been put through the gruelling middleweight ranks without proper training, and so suffered a few setbacks along the way. Nevertheless, he possessed a solid record of 26-3 against fair opposition, and was catapulted into the limelight with his win over Frank Fletcher. Scypion was no match for Hagler, who started beating on the normally durable Scypion from the first round. Scypion, dazed, disheartened and outclassed, was counted out in the fourth round, on his back from a flurry of punches.

Roberto Duran ??? This man needs no introduction. A great fighter capable of pulling off some miraculous wins, Duran, while not the force he once was at lightweight and welterweight, was a tough and durable middleweight who had just beaten the hell out of young, fiery and strong Davey Moore, of whom Manos de Piedra was expected to lose to. Before this win, victories over hard hitting Pipino Cuevas and Jimmy Batten secured Duran???s place in the number one spot. Hagler was noticeably tentative on the night of their fight, probably wary of his opponent???s power and in awe of the great Duran???s presence. Nevertheless, the champion showed his strength and grit, outfighting Duran in the later stages and stealing the close but clear verdict. The fight was competitive, but not nearly the paper-thin decision as some will believe.

Juan Roldan ??? An awkward customer, the Argentine Roldan was known to be fairly durable and hard punching, and owned a gaudy record of 52-2-2. Roldan???s place at number one was decided after he created a string of impressive performances against some quality fighters from Argentina (a place known for its tough circuit) and then knocked out the highly regarded Fletcher. The unorthodox challenger troubled Hagler in the first few rounds of the fight, and it took the now slipping champion a few frames to find his rhythm. Once he did, he started to outfight Roldan and take him apart piece by piece, stopping him in the tenth round.

Thomas Hearns ??? In what would be the defining fight of his career, Marvelous Marvin took on the superstar knockout artist, Tommy ???Hitman??? Hearns. It was a much anticipated fight, and for good reason ??? Hearns had a record of 40-1, and had dominated at welterweight a few years before. He proved he could not only hang with the middleweights, but knock the crap out of them ??? Roberto Duran was destroyed in two rounds, while Fred Hutchings was taken apart in three. In a fight after Hagler-Hearns, Tommy also beat up James Schuler in one round at middleweight. Wilfred Benitez, Murray Sutherland and Luigi Minchillo were also defeated on the way to Hagler, proving Hearns was the best of a good bunch. The fight itself was wildly entertaining, if not too short. After an exquisite first round, Hagler stalked Hearns and gradually broke him down, before stunning him with a right hook in round three and following up with a subsequent pair of leaping rights.

John Mugabi ??? ???The Beast??? was undefeated in twenty five fights, and had a one hundred percent knockout ratio. It was thought he could be the one to catch a now past his prime Hagler and dethrone him, but that was not to be. The young, fast, hard hitting challenger had his moments and landed some real bombs on Marvin, but the champion didn???t budge. Instead, he dismantled Mugabi piece by piece with his superior skills and accurate southpaw jab, and in the tenth and eleventh, literally walked him down. Mugabi was knocked out by a combination of punches and a couple of leaping right hands.

Ray Leonard ??? ???Sugar??? Ray was a former welterweight star, a popular, slick boxer who was capable of anything. He was 33-1 at the time of the Hagler fight, with wins over excellent opponents such as Hearns, Duran and Benitez, albeit at lighter weights. Leonard had looked bad in his couple of outings, and this was his first fight at middleweight in years ??? but rumour has it, Leonard was participating in unofficial professional fights behind closed doors from ???86 to ???87, in preperation for Hagler. Leonard had been a ringside observer at the Hagler-Mugabi fight, and took note of how the now past-prime Hagler had slowed considerably. Come fight night, another year had passed, and the champion had been involved in several wars which surely must have taken their toll by now. The two stars duked it out in one of the richest fights of all time, and thrilling it was. While the split decision went to Leonard, many felt Hagler had won. Leonard???s punching had been pitty-patty and somewhat superficial, while the real solid, damaging work came from Hagler. Leonard was exhausted and demoralised when the final bell rang, while Hagler remained unscathed. Nevertheless, the great champion had finally been knocked off his pedestal.

Marvin Hagler was fearfully avoided on his way to the top. Valdez, Corro, Antuofermo and Minter wanted no part of him. If not for politics, Hagler may have won the title in 1977, had he got a shot. He was certainly the rightful number one contender in 1977, ???78 and ???79 ??? he was blatantly avoided.

Hagler???s significant pre-title oppositition:

Sugar Ray Seales ??? Seales was an Olympic Silver medallist and a hot prospect when he met Hagler the first time. The undefeated hopefuls battled it out in 1974, with Hagler coming out on top. Seales held Hagler to a draw in their next encounter, but was thoroughly dominated when they next met ??? Seales was floored three times by Hagler, and stopped in the first round.

Bobby Watts ??? Bobby ???Boogaloo??? Watts was another slick stylist from Philly, who, like Monroe, was one of the best the major city had to offer at the time. With a solid record of 26-3-1, Watts was on the right end of what was perceived as a hometown decision by the local newspapers. Basically, they felt Hagler won.

Willie Monroe ??? Willie ???The Worm??? was one of the best Philadelphia had to offer, at a time when the Philly professional circuit was a very tough one. Monroe was a slick boxer and a world ranked contender with a record of 32-3-1 when he first met Marvelous Marvin, and he eked out a decision over the less experienced fighter. Hagler, while disheartened, came back and proved his superiority over The Worm with a twelfth round technical knockout win and then an impressive second round knockout in ???77.

Eugene Hart - This guy was a natural southpaw, but he fought from an orthodox stance, and so he developed a wicked left hook. Another of Philly???s finest, and a damn hard hitter. A world ranked contender, Hart hit Hagler with some real bombs in their fight, although Marvin never budged. He later claimed Hart hit him the hardest of all. And few would argue ??? Hart was on The Ring magazine???s list of one hundred greatest punchers.

Bennie Briscoe ??? Yet another Philly fighter, Briscoe was the best of the bunch. Generally regarded as being one of the best never to win a title, Briscoe was a real tough nut with a superb jab and a Joe Frazier-type attrition style. Like Hart, he appeared on The Ring magazine???s list of one hundred greatest punchers.

Honourable mention ??? Mike Colbert (suffered several fractures to his jaw), Kevin Finnegan (required sixty stitches), Norberto Cabrera, Marcus Geraldo.

Hagler never really lost at his best at all; he only ever lost controversially. Against Monroe he had bronchitis. He avenged that loss with two knockout wins. Against Bobby Watts, the verdict was thought to have been a hometown decision. Watts was blown away in the rematch. Many observers felt the well-past-prime Hagler deserved the nod against Leonard. His draw with Antuofermo was also considered a bogus decision, but the man was stopped in a rematch. The only other blotch left is that draw against Olympic silver medalist Sugar Ray Seales - but then again, this draw was suffered back in the ring blooding days when Hagler had not fully matured. Hagler smashed him in one round as payback.

A statistical analysis:

62-3-2 (52)

Undisputed middleweight champion of the world from 1980 to 1987. Hagler defended the lineal middleweight title twelve times successfully, before losing on a close decision to Ray Leonard.

Hagler was unbeaten in his last thirty seven fights before facing Ray Leonard, or eleven years. He avenged his first two losses more than once, and avenged his two draws, all with knockout wins.

Hagler's title opponents and their records at the time of the fight:

Vito Antuofermo 45-3-1
Alan Minter 38-6-0
Fulgencio Obelmejias 30-0-0
Mustafa Hamsho 31-2-2
William Lee 22-2-0
Tony Sibson 47-3-1
Wilford Scypion 26-3-0
Roberto Duran 77-4-0
Juan Domingo Roldan 52-2-2
Thomas Hearns 40-1-0
John Mugabi 25-0
Ray Leonard 33-1-0

Most impressive winning streaks: 17-0 (14), 20-0 (18, 16-0 (14)
Longest knockout streak: 10
Times knocked down: 1
Other titles held: Massachusetts middleweight title
Record in world title fights: 13-1-1 (12)

Hagler's total title opponents' record at the time of the fight: 444-25-6 (93.1% win rate)

Hall of famers fought: Roberto Duran, Ray Leonard (2)

Unbeaten fighters fought: Terry Ryan (0-0-0), Sonny Williams (0-0-0), Dornell Wigfall (8-0-0), Cove Green (4-0-0), John Mugabi (25-0-0), Sugar Ray Seales (21-0-0), Johnny Baldwin (29-0-0), Ray Phillips (11-0-0), Mike Colbert (23-0-0), Fulgencio Obelmejias (30-0-0)

Among Hagler's wins were three multi-weight champions, five middleweight champions and five punchers who appeared in The Ring Magazine's 100 Greatest Punchers of All Time.

Marvin Hagler was rated at #35 in The Ring Magazine's 100 Greatest Punchers of All Time, and is generally regarded as one of the top three middleweights of all time. He was effectively the best middleweight in the world for ten years ??? he was the champion for seven of those, but was the number one contender for three years before he won the title. And we know he was better than Valdez, Corro, Antuofermo and Minter.

Marvelous Marvin also looks very impressive on film. He could do everything. To me, he was the most complete fighter ever. Nobody can name a single attribute that Hagler didn't have or didn't perform well. He could box or brawl out of either stance, retreat or advance, move or swarm. He had perfect poise and balance, and hit with an accuracy equalled only by Joe Louis. He had crunching power in each hand, and had deceptively fast hands. With long arms, bulging muscles and shavenhead, Marvin Hagler was an imposing figure, and was always relaxed and cool under pressure. He was schooled in the old school arts of feinting, parrying, blocking, slipping and ducking, and could release stunning combinations like a box of fireworks with excellent technique. Hagler trained like no other middleweight before or after him, and made sure he was in top shape for every fight. Determined and courageous, Hagler would step into the ring with the most devastating punchers - Hearns, Mugabi, Hart, Scypion, Leonard, Duran, Briscoe... With the footwork of Ali and the boxing skills of Gene Tunney, Hagler made mincemeat of any come-forward slugger, and on his best day, could outbox the best boxers. It is truly amazing, to see Hagler on film calmly but savagely dismantling his opponents.

After 1983, he started to become more of a swarmer, in my opinion, and some of his boxing skills seemed eroded. The Hagler from ???77-???82 was near unbeatable, he was a slick boxer with that iron chin and an airtight defence. Hagler's defence is one of the most underrated I've seen - he'd slip jabs with a twist of his hips, block body shots with his elbows, duck under his opponents punches to get inside. He always had his hands up and was a great judge of distance - he'd come in with that awesome double jab, and before the guy has even thought about getting off a counter punch, Hagler's out of range again, always with his hands high. Coupled with that iron chin, the prime Hagler was impossible to knock out.

Marvelous Marvin possessed one of the most effective jabs the game as seen. Against a guy like Hamsho, who stalked his opponent and swarmed over them, Hagler could approach the fight in a workman-like manner and methodically take his man apart with stiff right hand leads. Even in attack mode, like against Minter, he would slip jabs with his excellent head movement and pump the jab in his opponent's face with unerring accuracy.

Hagler showed that when the going got tough, he could get even tougher. If the fight started going wrong, Hagler would start to go all-out to end the matter. Against Duran, when he was behind on the cards, Hagler stepped up the pace and made sure the judges knew who to score the fight for. Against Hamsho in their second outing, where the challenger blatantly butted Hagler at least twice, the champion decided he would have no more of it, and proceeded to finish the fight in the same round. Also against Hearns, when referee Richard Steele called time to check Hagler's cut, he stepped up the pace and knocked Hearns out because he thought the fight was in danger of being stopped.

Handspeed, footspeed, footwork, power, combinations, stamina, infighting, boxing, technique, defense, chin, accuracy, timing, balance, strength, heart, determination, toughness, body punching, switch-hitting, reach, professionalism... Name what you like, I'll bet Marvin Hagler had it in spades.

Marvelous Marvin Hagler was perhaps the greatest and most dominant champion within his weight class that the history of boxing has ever seen. On pure fighting prowess, there is nobody I've ever seen that can match Hagler's all-round ability - not even the likes of Robinson, Duran, Pep or Armstrong.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 6, 2005)

He was great!


----------



## GFR (Nov 6, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> He was great!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 6, 2005)

Pound for pound better than Foreman.


----------



## GFR (Nov 6, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Pound for pound better than Foreman.


I agree......Marvin was the best Middleweight ever.....and would have dominated any 154-175Lb fighter in history


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 6, 2005)

You...you.....agreed?!?


----------



## GFR (Nov 7, 2005)

*FLOYD MAYWEATHER VS. SHARMBA MITCHELL
SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 19
9:00 P.M. ET. / 6:00 P.M. PT.
ROSE GARDEN, PORTLAND, OR.*


"Pretty Boy" Floyd Mayweather (34-0, 23 KOs), of Grand Rapids, Mich., takes on Sharmba Mitchell (56-4, 30 KOs) of Tacoma Park, Md., in a 12-round welterweight bout that promises to be a display of boxing virtuosity. The undefeated Mayweather, regarded by many observers as the sport's pound-for-pound king, is moving up in weight class once again for the fight.

Heavily favored, Mayweather belongs to a select group of fighters who have held title belts in three separate weight classes. One of the sport's most entertaining and dangerous talents, he has amassed 23 knockouts in his 34 straight victories, an impressive 67% knockout rate. Mayweather's flawless performance at 140 pounds against Arturo Gatti in Atlantic City last June reinforced his standing as an elite champion.

Underdog Sharmba Mitchell promises to deliver his "A" game. With just four losses in 60 professional fights - an impressive .930 winning percentage - this former two-time world champion hopes to use his experience to thwart Mayweather's skills.


----------



## GFR (Nov 7, 2005)

*Yet Another Heavyweight Disaster As Klitschko Pulls Out*

06.11.05 - By Peter Cameron: The news this morning of Klitschko's withdrawal from next Saturday's fight could not have been less welcome. It leaves any hopes of clarity in the division in tatters and raises serious doubts about the future of one of the world's best heavyweights. The cancellation of the biggest heavyweight fight of the year represents a complete disaster for boxing and the implications of the postponement are huge. I had originally thought that the worst possible outcome of the Klitschko v Rahman match-up would be a close fight with neither boxer clearly winning. The division desperately needs a clear figurehead, an established number one, and a disputed decision would merely complicate the situation further. However, any result next week would have been better than what we have now.

Klitschko was most people's favourite to win the fight, given his size advantage, arguably superior boxing skills and a better previous record than Rahman. If, as expected, he had won convincingly on the night, the division would be starting 2006 with a recognisable number one.* The fear now is that, with this latest postponement, Klitschko may find himself even stripped of the belt, with the division thrown into yet more chaos.*

This is the fourth time this year that Klitschko has had to postpone the fight because of injury. Originally set to take place on 30th April, there is now no real chance of it happening until the new year. After thigh and back injuries, Klitschko's latest ailment is torn cartilage in his knee. Questions will now arise about the future of the giant Ukrainian's career. At 34 years of age, Klitschko's enormous frame may no longer be able to compete at the highest level. The demands of world championship boxing may simply be too much for his seemingly injury-prone body. In fact Klitschko has been battling injuries for many years. In 2000 he tore the rotator cuff in his left shoulder during his fight with Chris Byrd and had to withdraw after the ninth round. Standing nearly 6 feet 8 and weighing around 250 pounds, it isn't unusual for a man of Klitschko's size and age to begin to experience difficulties coping with the rigours of a tough training regime. This is not a rule, as Lennox Lewis, similar in size to Klitschko, proved by remaining at the top until he retired aged 37. Yet certainly other athletes of such gargantuan size have found, in their thirties, that their careers become plagued with injuries.

Klitschko himself is devastated. He told ESPN "I feel terrible. I'm very disappointed about what's happened with my knee. It's amazing. So much trouble I have this year. I am sorry for my team who worked with me to get ready for the past 10 weeks. I am sorry to all the boxing audience, and I am sorry to Rahman and his camp." Apparently the injury occurred during a sparring session in training. Klitschko 's knee was later fitted with a brace in the hope that it would give him enough support to be able to fight, but it was eventually clear the problem was too serious for Saturday's fight to go ahead.

Rahman, understandably angry, claimed that he had heard rumours that Klitschko's sparring partners had been knocking him out. Rahman told ESPN, "All year long he's been ducking me. Four times he's pulled out. Unprecedented." Yet it is inaccurate to suggest that Klitschko is running scared of Rahman. In 2003 Klitschko agreed to fight Lennox Lewis at only ten days' notice. It would represent an implausible shift in character for him to be intimidated by and fearful of Rahman.

It is hard to see how the heavyweight division can progress without this fight taking place. Klitschko is regarded by many as the best fighter in the division, but needed this fight to reinforce that tag. Rahman has rebuilt his career with a string of six straight wins and holds the WBC Interim Heavyweight Title. Already there have been suggestions that another opponent could be found for Rahman on Saturday. Wladimir Klitschko's name has even been mentioned as a late replacement for brother Vitali. Whilst such a match-up would be highly intriguing, realistically at such short notice it is difficult to see how any top contender would be prepared to step in and take the fight. In any case, the division really needs to see Rahman fight Vitali Klitschko. Anything else could merely help to confuse matters even further.

Bob Arum hopes to announce a new date for the fight next week but is not sure how long a lay-off Klitschko will require. This morning's news will disappoint boxing fans across the globe and means that the heavyweight division will enter 2006 in as bad a state as it has witnessed for many years.


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 7, 2005)

mayweather will beat mitchel


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 7, 2005)

and hagler kicked ray leonards ass


----------



## GFR (Nov 7, 2005)

*Never Tire! Inside Floyd Mayweather Jr. Training Camp plus one on one interview*

LAS VEGAS, Nevada (November 7, 2005) ??? by Aurelio Martinez, Photo: Rick Pineda - Hard work, hard sparring and strength of mind is what you will find inside the training camp of Floyd Mayweather Jr. ???Never Tired??? is the best way to describe Mayweather???s condition for his upcoming November 19 fight against Sharmba Mitchell. Mayweather is in the right frame of mind, outstanding condition and ready to fight as training camp enters its final stages.

Mayweather is always prepared to call in new sparring partners as boxers come and go during the duration of training camp. This has not been the case in this camp as Mayweather brought in boxing???s top thoroughbreds, Former champion DeMarcus Corley, Veteran Ray Collins and WBC Continental Americas champion Donald Camarena. There has been no need to call in replacement sparring partners as this high quality team of southpaws have been in camp from the start..

Typical of Mayweather???s training you will see him loosen up for a good 15 minutes and begin his sparring session. He will spar for a good 40 minutes at minimum and if that???s not enough, he then begins with his work out routine which consist of bag work, mitts and exercises. All non-stop??? Never Tire!

Mayweather took the time to share some words with us:

Aurelio: How???s training camp going?

Mayweather: This training camp was alright, you???ve always got to have a positive training camp, good sparring good work good southpaws. Chop Chop former world champion, Donald an up and coming champion, he???ll be a champion in the future, Ray Collins an old school vet and they???re all southpaws so I had a good training camp.

Aurelio: You brought in a former champ, a veteran and a young guy, was this done purposely, was that the plan?

Mayweather: However the training camps falls in place is how it falls in place and it happened to fall in place like it did and that???s a great thing.

Aurelio: This fight is happing at 147 pounds; do you ever plan on coming back down to 140 or will you take over the 147 pound division?

Mayweather: We don???t know what the future holds for us. It don???t matter, it???s not about belts for us, it???s about being a legend in the sport and being the best out there, being the best in your time. Right now I???m trying to beat the best guys in my time.

Aurelio: When you first started training camp I heard you say something that stuck in my mind, and that???s when you said when you finish boxing and it???s all over with you???re going to be the greatest boxer that ever boxed. And you meant that.

Mayweather: Absolutely! And so is everybody that???s part of my training camps. Right now a lot of people don???t see it but twenty years from now people are going to say it was great being in the gym with Floyd Mayweather, I was proud being part of his team or even be part of his training camp. I???ve got a good good team behind me, I???m always positive I???m always happy and I???m giving the sport of boxing everything the sport of boxing needs as far as positive hard work and dedication.

Aurelio: Sharmba Mitchell, how do you approach him, does he bring anything different being a southpaw and a heavier fighter?

Mayweather: He???s a guy with 60 fights, He???s got more fights than anyone I???ve fought but I beat more world champions, I???ve been in more world championship fights than Shamba Mitchell has been in and I???ve beat more world champions.

Aurelio: What about the other fights out there?

Mayweather: I???m trying to stay active fighting the fights the network puts in front of me. I tried to get a fight with Winky Wright I could not get, tried with Zab Judah, couldn???t get it, tried with Ricky Hatton, couldn???t get it and the list goes on and on Shane Mosley, couldn???t get it. Sharmba Mitchell was the only one that would step up to the plate so that???s why we are fighting Sharmba Mitchell.

Aurelio: What do you think about Zab Judah and his talk about when he sees you at a press conference he???s going to make you fight?

Mayweather: Zab Judah is a video groupie he???s mad because he???s not a million dollar man. I???m HBO???s pride and joy and he hates that. The guy don???t know who he wants to be, I don???t have anything bad to say about the guy but the guy got all the celebrity status by being in guys rap videos. I got my celebrity status by doing what I???m doing, being the best (boxer) out there. Zab Judah had a chance to step up to the plate this fight but did not make the fight happen, you know this guy didn???t want to fight. A lot of guys talk about it but they don???t be about it. I be about it, I only want to fight the best out there and continue to rack up victories so I can go down as a legend in the sport.

As long as I have my good team, I???ve got Leonard, I???ve got my uncle Roger, I???ve got Rafael and if we keep having positive camps the sky???s the limit.

Aurelio: What???s the situation with Top Rank?

Mayweather: Me, and Bob Arum have ups and downs, that???s how boxing is, you have good days you have bad days but when it???s all said and done, in the end it???s about the bottom line. Bob Arum is a great guy, I have nothing negative to say about him and on the next fight we???ll be working back together.

Aurelio: We know Chop Chop and Ray Collins are top quality work how about a grade on the youngster Donald Camarena.

Mayweather: Donald is a good fighter, he???s got that peek-a-boo style, and in the future he can become a world champion.


----------



## GFR (Nov 8, 2005)

*WBC News: Klitschko/Rahman*

08.11.05 - By WBC President Jose Sulaiman: "The WBC is very sorry for the postponement of the heavyweight world championship fight between champion Vitaly Klitschko and interim champion Hasim Rahman due to a knee injury sustained during training by Klitschko. I'm sure that Vitaly and Hasim share the same feeling of frustration..

"The WBC has given Klitschko one week for his medical tests, which include an examination at UCLA in Los Angeles by Dr. Gerald Finerman. Dr. Finerman is the chief orthopedic physician at UCLA and the chief doctor for UCLA's sports teams. He is the chairman of the WBC Scientific Board, as well, and has been the medical advisor for the WBC for the last 20 years. Dr. Finerman was the technical chairman for the WBC's First World Boxing Medical Congress, and will be the chairman for the Second Congress, which will be held in Acapulco, Mexico, from May 10-14, 2006.

"After reviewing the physical condition of Klitschko, the WBC will forward the information to the WBC Board of Governors for their consideration, and for a decision to be made in accordance with the majority of the Board.

"The WBC has not yet made a definite ruling about this case. I made some statements regarding the possibility of the WBC accepting a postponement of 30, 60, or even 90 days, but the 90 day postponement has been rejected without exception by the members of the Board of Governors who have already been contacted. They believe the postponement could be acceptable only with a minor injury that could have Vitali ready and the fight being promoted within the following 60 days.

"Vitaly has an appointment with Dr. Finerman this week, and we expect him to take it. I expect the decision of the Board of Governors immediately after the medical results are known."


----------



## GFR (Nov 8, 2005)

*Lacy Ready To Move Up And Meet Tarver*

ST. PETERSBURG, FL (November 8, 2005) -- Undefeated IBF/IBO super middleweight champion JEFF "LEFT HOOK" LACY, 21-0 (17 KOs), sucessfully defended his title for the fourth time this year (his fifth world title fight since October 2004) on Saturday, proving that he is not only the most active world champion in boxing, but one of the sport's most exciting.. Lacy knocked out Scott Pemberton, 29-4-1 (24 KOs), the IBF's No. 5-rated contender (and the WBC's No. 1 rated super middleweight before he challenged Lacy) in the second round in front of a soldout audience at Caesars Tahoe and millions of viewers on Showtime Championship Boxing. The knockout victory, Lacy's third straight (four of his five world title fights have been won by KO), ended Pemberton's three-year winning streak.

"I want the fights that bring out the fans and raise the ratings," said Lacy. "I want Joe Calzaghe and I want Antonio Tarver and I don't care in which order I fight them. Moving up in weight is not a problem. The seven extra pounds it takes to become a light heavyweight is very close to my natural weight. I am ready to prove who the best man is and I don't want hear any excuses from either one of them."

"Jeff, like Winky Wright when he moved from jr. middleweight to middleweight to blitz Felix Trinidad, can fight at 168 or 175 pounds with no problems," said 2004 BWAA Trainer of the Year Dan Birmingham, who trains both fighters. "I wouldn't hesitate to have Jeff challenge Tarver. However, if I were training Tarver, I'm not so sure I would be as confident in taking that fight. Jeff will have Tarver bouncing off the ropes like a pinball bouncing off the bumpers. "

"I know Jeff would destroy Tarver carying those seven extra pounds," said promoter Gary Shaw. "In Craps, seven is a natural. You roll it, you win. But in my opinion, it would spell Craps for Tarver. In fact, the last time I saw Tarver, he was at the end of a dice table, crapping out. "


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 9, 2005)

lacy vs tarver would be great


----------



## GFR (Nov 9, 2005)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> lacy vs tarver would be great


Nice avatar


----------



## GFR (Nov 9, 2005)

*After Undergoing Surgery, Vitali Klitschko Decides To Retire*

Vitali Klitschko was scheduled to defend his WBC title against Hasim Rahman on Nov. 12 in Las Vegas. Unfortunately, the fight was cancelled because Klitschko suffered a knee injury during a recent sparring session. Because of his injury, Klitschko underwent surgery Tuesday in Southern California.

The operation was done by Dr. Neal Elattrache, Director of the Sports Medicine department at the Kerlan-Jobe Clinic, in Inglewood, Calif. Dr. Elattrache treated a new rupture in the torn anterior cruciate ligament (ACL) and damage to the medial meniscus on Klitschko???s right knee.

???The surgery took 1½ hours and was a complete success, but Vitali cannot compete in professional sports for the next six months,??? Dr. Elattrache said. ???With this severe an injury it would have been absolutely impossible for Vitali to participate in a fight in the near future. The knee was totally unstable and it would have not held up.??????

Said Vitali: ???Lately, I have been spending more time with my injuries than with my opponents inside the ring. The decision to retire from professional sports was a very difficult one, one of the hardest I have ever had to make. I love boxing and am proud to be the WBC and RING heavyweight champion.

???But I would like to end my career at its peak so I am retiring now as the champion to clear the way for my successors.

???I would like to take this opportunity to thank again the WBC, especially President Jose Sulaiman, my team, the media and all my fans for the many years of cooperation and support. In the future, I plan to get more heavily involved and devote more energy to tackling social and socio-political challenges in my native Ukraine.???


----------



## GFR (Nov 9, 2005)

Vitali Klitschko Hangs Up The Gloves

09.11.05 - By Patsys Jones: Just like anybody else, Vitali???s retirement, came in as a shock to me. I can not understand why he had to. He could have just relinquished the belt and rest for half a year then come back to challenge for it. Whilst I know the big 6???8???, 250 lbs European guy will not be as durable as say an Evander Holyfield, I never thought he will retire this soon. First of all, he hasn???t accomplished anything special in the HW division, at least not at the best of his potentials. 2nd, bar the Lewis fight, Vitali???s fights were one sided beatings on his opponents, as evidenced by his record, 34 KOs in 35 wins. He lost to Byrd, but we all know who was beating up who in that fight.

I think Vitali???s training regimen is way too tough for his kind. For a 6???8??? guy to come in at a fighting weight of 250 lbs says something about it. To put into perspective, George Foreman looked like a butterball in his comeback in the 90s and he weighed 256 lbs!

An out of shape Vitali must be weighing close to 300 lbs. But then again his discipline and conditioning is what made him a championship caliber fighter (plus his size of course) because I am sure he isn???t the most powerful nor the most skilled fighter out there.

Or maybe, Vitali just started to fight at top contention way too late? At 34 years, with 36 fights, he only managed to have 4 title fights (WBO excluded). But then again it is typical of European fighters to pile up to 30+ wins before finally stepping up in competition.

Objectively Vitali???s retirement is not good for the HW division. I believe he could have accomplished a lot more as a fighter if he stayed for 2 more years. I would have loved to see him win a tourney with the rest of the belt holders. I would definitely favor him to beat Ruiz, Byrd and Brewster. And oh, he would have koed Rahman late.

Personally, I am happy he retires because I am a big James Toney fan. Not that I don???t think Toney stood a chance against Vitali. It is just that the height and reach disadvantage might just proved to be too much for any level of skill to compensate. Aside from Vitali, Toney there is only one top HW fighter out there I can see giving Toney a hard time and that is Wladimir Klitschko. Tua would be a hard fight for Toney too but he is hardly at top contention to be worried on.

Vitali will be remembered as a good HW champ, notches above the likes of Berbick, Smith, etc. Perhaps on the same level as Tony Tucker, or slightly even higher. Vitali was a good fighter who has very high KO%, hasn???t been knocked down nor lost on points. He only really lost to the great Lennox Lewis, and his performance in that fight is nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## GFR (Nov 9, 2005)

*Hasim Rahman set to accept world title!*

09.11.05 - LAS VEGAS???Former World Boxing Council heavyweight champion and current WBC interim champion Hasim ???The Rock??? Rahman is expected to be named undisputed WBC heavyweight champion after the surprise announcement today that Vitali Klitschko intends to retire from boxing.

???After Vitali postponed his fight with me four times, I am thrilled that WBC President Jose Sulaiman is keeping his promise to me by convening his Board of Governors to automatically upgrade me from interim champion to again become the undisputed WBC heavyweight champion,??? Rahman said.

Rahman???s promoter Don King is looking forward to his fighter being named outright WBC champion, which would mean he would then represent all four heavyweight world champions.

???Hasim Rahman is a courageous fighter, and I applaud him for his bravery and congratulate him on the news that the WBC will announce that he has become their undisputed heavyweight champion shortly,??? King said..

Rahman (45-1-1, 33 KOs) has been the No. 1-ranked mandatory challenger to the WBC heavyweight champion Klitschko since Nov. 13, 2004. Since that time, Klitschko failed to meet Rahman on four separate occasions: A scheduled April 30 match at New York???s Madison Square Garden was rescheduled to June 18 after Klitschko suffered what was called a thigh injury while jogging.

Klitschko moved this mandatory defense to July 23 after stating his thigh did not respond to treatment. The July 23 match was again postponed after Klitschko claimed his thigh injury had spread to his back.

Klitschko then underwent what his handlers referred to as ???minor back surgery??? on April 19.

King responded in May by successfully petitioning under the rules and regulations of the WBC to sanction an interim heavyweight championship???at a cost of almost $2 million to Don King Productions???owing to Klitschko???s repeated inability to face his mandatory challenger, Rahman.

Klitschko responded by inexplicably petitioning the WBC asking for a second exception to face another fighter on Sept. 24???he had already received an exception to make a voluntary defense opposing Danny Williams on Dec. 11, 2004???in effect saying he was healthy enough to fight, just not against Rahman.

Rahman then took the huge risk of losing his mandatory challenger status on Aug. 13 when he agreed to face WBC No. 2-ranked, and WBC No. 2 mandatory challenger, Monte ???Two Gunz??? Barrett at the United Center in Chicago for the WBC interim heavyweight title.

The WBC Board of Governors subsequently rejected Klitschko???s petition on July 15 and ordered Klitschko to face the WBC interim champion on Nov. 12, which turned out to be Rahman after he scored a unanimous decision win over Barrett.

Rahman???s daring move to fight rather than wait for Klitschko now appears to have been prescient after Klitschko claimed yet another training injury???this time his right knee???on Nov. 5, which scuttled their scheduled Nov. 12 pay-per-view bout to have emanated from Las Vegas.

Rahman???s ascension to interim champion was significant because the WBC rules and regulations now call for Rahman to be immediately named its undisputed champion.

King currently represents World Boxing Association champion John ???The Quietman??? Ruiz; International Boxing Federation champion Chris Byrd; World Boxing Organization champion ???Relentless??? Lamon Brewster; and soon, it appears, Rahman as the WBC champion.

Ruiz will meet his mandatory challenger Nicolay Valuev in a previously scheduled match on Dec. 17 in Berlin, Germany. Rahman would next fight an opponent designated by the WBC.

King has gone on the record stating he thinks the public would like Rahman???s next opponent to be James ???Lights Out??? Toney.

After these matches, King plans to announce a tournament where all world heavyweight champions will fight each other to determine an undisputed champion. He expects the format to be similar to his 1986 box-off that produced the youngest heavyweight champion in history, Mike Tyson, and his 2001 Middleweight World Championship Series, which resulted in the first undisputed middleweight world champion since Marvelous Marvin Hagler held that distinction in 1987.


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 10, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Nice avatar


yeah my avatar is why hank visser is always hassling me ,,,he see,s ass and gets all exited


----------



## GFR (Nov 10, 2005)

*New top 46 now that Vitali Klitscho has retired*


This is according to Boxing record......http://www.boxrec.com/ratings.php?nationality=&sex=M&division=Heavyweight&status=A&SUBMIT=Go

*I do not agree with their current or all time rankings at all.......when I find a better site I will post its statistics and rankings,,
*
 1  	  	 Chris Byrd 	 US American 	35 	1,800 	1993 	 39-2-1  	

 2  	  	* John Ruiz (#15 IMO)*	US American 	33 	1,772 	1992 	 41-5-1  	

 3  	  	 Wladimir Klitschko 	Ukrainian 	29 	1,717 	1996 	45-3-0  	

 4  	  	 Hasim Rahman 	US American 	33 	1,711 	1994 	 41-5-1  	

 5  	  	* James Toney 	(#2 IMO)* US American 	37 	1,705 	1988 	 69-4-2  	

 6  	  	* Lamon Brewster 	(#1 IMO)* US American 	32 	1,688 	1996 3-2-0  	


7  	  	 Samuel Peter 	Nigerian 	25 	1,611 	2001 	 24-1-0  	

 8  	  	 Calvin Brock 	US American 	30 	1,600 	2001 	 26-0-0  	

 9  	  	 Paolo Vidoz 	Italian 	35 	1,585 	2001 	 20-2-0  	

 10  	  	 Matt Skelton 	British 	38 	1,569 	2002 	 17-0-0  	

 11  	  	Lance Whitaker 	US American 	33 	1,567 	1996
31-3-1  	


12  	  	 Kirk Johnson 	Canadian 	33 	1,559 	1993 	 36-2-1  	

 13  	  	 Sinan Samil Sam 	Turkish 	31 	1,553 	2000. 24-2-0  	

 14  	  	 Danny Williams 	British 	32 	1,550 	1995 	 33-4-0  	

 15  	  	 Shannon Briggs 	US American 	33 	1,539 	1992 43-4-1  	


16  	  	 Juan Carlos Gomez 	Cuban 	32 	1,537 	1995 	 40-1-0  	

 17  	  	 Nicolay Valuev 	Russian 	32 	1,531 	1993 	 42-0-0  	


18  	  	 Luan Krasniqi 	German 	34 	1,530 	1997 	 28-2-1  	

 19  	  	 Monte Barrett 	US American 	34 	1,528 	1996 	 31-4-0  	

 20  	  	 DaVarryl Williamson 	US American 	37 	1,515 	2000 	 22-4-0  	


21  	  	 David Tua 	Samoa 	32 	1,510 	1992 	 44-3-1  	

 22  	  	 Oleg Maskaev 	Kazakhstani 	36 	1,506 	1993 	 31-5-0  	

 23  	  	 Tye Fields 	US American 	30 	1,502 	1999 	 35-1-0  	

 24  	  	 Timo Hoffmann 	German 	31 	1,496 	1997 	 32-4-1  	


25  	  	 Corrie Sanders 	South African 	39 	1,491 	1989 	 40-3-0  	


26  	  	 Serguei Lyakhovich 	Belarussian 	29 	1,485 	1998 	 22-1-0  	

 27  	  	 Cengiz Koc 	German 	28 	1,475 	2001 	 23-1-0  	


 28  	  	 Jeremy Williams 	US American 	33 	1,466 	1992 	 41-5-1  	


29  	  	 Henry Akinwande 	Nigerian 	40 	1,449 	1989 	 47-2-1  	


30  	  	 Larry Donald 	US American 	38 	1,442 	1993 	 42-4-3  	

 31  	  	 Andrew Golota 	Polish 	37 	1,435 	1992 	 38-6-1  	

 32  	  	 Michael Grant 	US American 	33 	1,421 	1994 	 41-3-0  	

 33  	  	 Ray Austin 	US American 	35 	1,409 	1998 	 23-3-3  	

 34  	  	 Michael Sprott 	British 	30 	1,396 	1996 	 27-8-0  	

 35  	  	 Marcelo Fabian Dominguez 	Argentinian 	35 	1,388 	1991 	 39-6-1  	


36  	  	 Vassiliy Jirov 	Kazakhstani 	31 	1,382 	1997 	 35-3-1  	


37  	  	 Lawrence Clay Bey 	US American 	39 	1,382 	1997 	 21-3-1  	


38  	  	 Dominick Guinn 	US American 	30 	1,373 	2000 	 25-3-1  	

 39  	  	 Taurus Sykes 	US American 	30 	1,368 	1998 	 23-2-1  	

 40  	  	 Zuri Lawrence 	US American 	35 	1,367 	1994 	 20-10-4  	


41  	  	 Jameel McCline 	US American 	35 	1,366 	1995 	 32-6-3  	


42  	  	 Albert Sosnowski 	Polish 	26 	1,359 	1998 	 37-1-0  	

 43  	  	 Oliver McCall 	US American 	40 	1,346 	1985 	 45-9-0  	

 44  	  	 Saul Montana 	Mexican 	34 	1,342 	1988 	 44-13-0  	

 45  	  	 Sultan Ibragimov 	Russian 	30 	1,334 	2002 	 18-0-0  	


46  	  	 Kali Meehan 	New Zealander 	35 	1,332 	1997 	 30-3-0


----------



## GFR (Nov 10, 2005)

*This ranking is much closer to reality*
http://www.boxingranks.com/BWRP/Results/Results.htm


Boxing Writers' Rankings Poll  (BWRP)





Heavyweight
(Unlimited, Over 200 lbs.)
1.* Vitali Klitschko (1),,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,retired yesterday*
2. Chris Byrd (2)
3. James Toney (6)
4. Lamon Brewster (3)
5. Hasim Rahman (5)
6. John Ruiz (4)
7. Wladimir Klitschko (7)
8. Samuel Peter (T-8)
9. Calvin Brock (T-8)
10. Monte Barrett (11)
11. David Tua (NR)
11. Nicolay Valuev (14)
13. Audley Harrison (NR)
14. Juan Carlos Gomez (NR)
15. Corrie Sanders (T-15)
15. DaVarryl Williamson (10)


----------



## GFR (Nov 10, 2005)

Laila Ali Sets The Record Straight

LOS ANGELES (Nov. 9, 2005) -- World recognized female boxing champion and spokesmodel Laila Ali wants to set the record straight regarding her divorce and the rumors that she is a Lesbian. Despite being married for the last five years, reports in the news have stated that Laila got a divorce and began dating a high profile actress.

"Yes, I am in the process of getting a divorce," Laila said Thursday, "but I am not dating, nor will I ever be dating a woman, because I am not gay. It is unfortunate that my
divorce has started rumors in the media that are untrue."

Ali is currently training for an upcoming bout in Berlin, Germany, on Dec. 17, as part of a world tour that she will be embarking on through 2006.


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 10, 2005)

david tua is a mouri from new zealand ,,,,they have him as samoan


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 10, 2005)

well klitchko is gonna go down as one of the greats lol


----------



## GFR (Nov 11, 2005)

*Morales, Pacquiao To Hold Press Conference*

11.11.05 - Three-time world champion Erik 'El Terrible' Morales and two-time world champion Manny Pacquiao will be in Las Vegas on Saturday and in Los Angeles on Tuesday to discuss their upcoming fiery rematch at 'The Battle!' scheduled for the Thomas and Mack Center, Las Vegas, on Saturday, Jan. 21. "This is a fight we're very excited about," said Bob Arum. "Both Morales and Pacquiao give it their all, each and every second while in the ring."

Morales beat Pacquiao in a 12-round scorcher last March 19. Freddie Roach, chief trainer for Pacquiao, was ticked afterwards, contending Pacquiao was hampered by the brand of his gloves.

"By contract, we had to use a certain brand in the first fight," said Roach. "That's not going to happen this time. We're going to be wearing Reyes, a real punchers glove. I think it makes a big difference this time."


----------



## GFR (Nov 11, 2005)

Bell - Mormeck: Undisputed Cruiser Championship Bout Signed

11.11.05 - DEERFIELD BEACH, Fla.???Unified Cruiserweight world Champion Jean-Marc Mormeck and International Boxing Federation cruiserweight champion O???Neil ???Super Nova??? Bell have signed to fight each other for the undisputed cruiserweight world championship in January. Bell visited Don King Productions??? office on Wednesday to ink the deal and had a strong message for his French opponent..

???I spoke to Jean-Marc in France by phone and told him he can bid adieu to his titles,??? Bell said. ???Mormeck needs to be ready to face the most devastating fighter in the sport.???

Mormeck was unfazed by Bell???s challenge.

???Bell was mistaken,??? the clever Mormeck said. ???He must have meant I am the most devastating puncher in boxing.???

???I think I proved to the world that I am a very special boxer when I met and defeated the great champion Wayne Braithwaite in Massachusetts. I am very excited for the opportunity to become the undisputed cruiserweight world champion.

Mormeck added special thanks to Don King for matching him ???with his latest
victim.???

The Frenchman also noted with great pleasure that he received many e-mails from American boxing fans after he became unified champion, many of which suggested he should adopt an intimidating nickname. He said he will bring the list to America and decide a moniker before the fight with Bell.

Mormeck???s (and event) promoter Don King is currently negotiating the exact date, site and television network for this long-awaited match to crown the first undisputed cruiserweight champion since Evander ???The Real Deal??? Holyfield held that distinction in 1988 after he defeated Carlos ???Sugar??? De Leon.

The chiseled Mormeck (30-2, 21 KOs), from France, won the WBA cruiserweight championship by stopping Virgil Hill in Marseille, France, on Feb. 23, 2002. He became unified champion by defeating longtime WBC champion Wayne ???Big Truck??? Braithwaite in a showdown in Worcester, Mass., on April 2 in a dominating 12-round performance. He also became the first Frenchman to become unified world champion.

The hard-punching Bell (25-1-1, 23 KOs), born in Jamaica and now a longtime resident of Atlanta, has not lost a fight since 1998. He became the No. 1-ranked IBF contender in 2004 and stopped No. 2-ranked contender Ezra Sellers in just two rounds on Sept. 4 of that year, making him the mandatory challenger to then-IBF cruiserweight champion Kelvin ???Konkrete??? Davis.

Unfortunately for Bell, Davis cancelled their scheduled meeting at the Savvis Center in St. Louis on Feb. 5 and was subsequently stripped of his title. Bell then fought Dale Brown for the vacant IBF title, winning a unanimous decision on May 20, 2005, at the Hard Rock Hotel Casino in Hollywood, Fla.

Bell???s promoter is Warriors Boxing Promotions, and their executive director Leon Margules thinks his champion will prevail.

???We???re happy to be working with Don King and Don King Productions,??? Margules said. ???We look forward to seeing O???Neil Bell bring home all three
cruiserweight championship belts.



*
This will be an easy win for Mormeck....Bell is a Bum!!!*


----------



## GFR (Nov 11, 2005)

*Tomorrow Oleg Maskaev will give it one more shot!
*
11.11.05 - By Izyaslav ???Slava??? Koza: Tomorrow night in Germany Oleg the big ???O??? Maskaev, will face Turkish Sinan Samil Sam in a WBC title eliminator to face newly crowned Hasim Rahman. Naturally cheering for the big ???O??? to score the big win, as based on our somewhat common cultural heritage, the first thought that sprang to mind after Rahman was awarded the title, was can we see Maskaev-Rahman 2?

If you???re a fan of boxing then your collection of devastating knockouts is, to put it simply, worthless without the ending to the first showdown between these two. Personally as soon as I realized I had the ability to download fights from the net, Maskaev Rahman 1 was one of, if not the first fight, I ever obtained. I cherish that ending not only because of the unique and spectacular way in which Oleg laid Rahman out but also because of who Oleg was and what he had overcome to get that tremendous knockout.

Sometimes when I am walking down the street thinking about some random subject the echoing of Lampley???s stunned and excited voice repeating, ???Maskaev lands again,??? and ???Oh! Right hand puts Rahman on the floor right next to me!

Right next to me! Right Next to me!??? surprises me just as much as that right hand surprised current champ Rahman. Ultimately what I like most about that ending is the fact that the victory couldn???t have happened for a more deserving and dedicated guy like Oleg Maskaev.

Maskaev???s career has had more ups and downs then those of most of his fellow boxers, and this has been written about before, but deserves to be written about again. His very first professional fight is according to my research one of the two or three toughest professional debuts for any fighter in the history of boxing, and Maskaev actually won! Many fans of professional boxing can look on boxrec and easily shrug off Alexander Miroshnichenko as a fighter with an inflated record and nothing more. After all how easy is it to hand pick opponents, something Miroshnichenko probably didn???t want to but had to do, and fight out of your own backyard, another necessity for Alexander? Granted Miroshnichenko???s professional record was very mediocre at best, but that little page on boxrec won???t tell you about Miroshnichenko???s amateur career which included wins over both Riddick Bowe and Lennox Lewis. In another sense Miroshnichenko was both Lewis and Bowe???s equal when all three started as professionals, and by the time Maskaev fought him he had developed himself enough with weak opposition. Anybody who denies the significance of Maskaev???s stoppage win over Miroshnichenko is to put it mildly plain wrong.

However, the relative obscurity of a fighter like Miroshnichenko at that time, forced Oleg to find challenges that will make the boxing public more accepting of his talents. His official sixth pro fight lasted the full 12 rounds; a distance a young professional fighter just doesn???t face this early in his career. In his very next fight he was thrown into the lion???s den once again when he faced off against the Atomic Bull Oliver McCall, a fighter who has never been down, and who was to that point the only man to knock out Lennox Lewis. The tumble from grace as Oleg lost via knockout in the first round was surely automatic; yet 5 fights later Oleg put himself on the line once again. This time the opponent was young, hungry, undefeated, fierce puncher Tua. By comparison when current WBA champ John Ruiz decided to tempt fate and fight Terminator Tua he didn???t make past the first minute of the first round, while Maskaev lasted eleven with the monstrous islander and led on the cards at the time of the stoppage. His next four opponents had a combined record of 108 wins to15 losses. After which the next meaningful fight for Oleg was against Rahman, a 31-1 fighter, with the lone loss being a disputed knockout to the same David Tua. As mentioned there was nothing to dispute after Maskaev vs. Rahman 1.

Soon after this the biggest triumph of his professional career, Oleg lost successively to talented Canadian Kirk Bubba Johnson. Johnson undefeated at the time handed Oleg his third professional defeat by way of devastating KO. As usual there would be no warm ups as Maskaev made the mistake of tackling a fighter in Lance Whitaker, with one decision loss, and a desire to put on a good show. The wound of the loss to Johnson had not properly healed and while Oleg did get up and try to fight on, that night the cards were too stacked against him and Whitaker was just better. Another knockout loss to American Corey Sanders made most believe that the inspiring journey of Oleg Maskaev as a top-flight contender had come to an end.

However that majority did not include Oleg Maskaev. Starting in 2003 at the age of 34 Oleg started on the long hard road back to the top. At an age where fighters take long lay offs and contemplate retirement Oleg went back on the road and racked up five wins. Now most people baulk at the fact that the victories were against no hopers, but at the same time praise Hasim Rahman for beating a different crop of his own hand picked opponents. Most of these people make Rahman???s lack of training and focus seem as a legitimate excuse for fighting ???confidence building??? fights. At the same time rarely if ever has Oleg Maskaev come in out of shape for a fight, regardless of the opponent. Yes he may not have the same skill as Riddick Bowe or Kirk Johnson, but can anybody question the man???s dedication to the sport?

I find inspiration in the fact that a man who has been brutally stopped in every one of his losses, at the age of 36 is still trying to fulfill the goal every boxer aspires to. Furthermore Sinan Samil Sam is definitely not what I would call a handpicked opponent. He is coming off good wins against Dennis Bakhtov and Lawrence Clay Bey as well as Peter Okhello, and always carries a big punch something that has cause Maskaev problems in the past. If Maskaev can somehow come out victorious compared to what other fighters in the division are doing it is not unfair to give him his shot at a repeat against Rahman.

Bottom line: Although I think this fight is up for grabs in regards to who will take it I sincerely hope it is Maskaev. I have nothing against Sam, and do respect him as a fighter from what I have read about him, but knowing Oleg???s journey as a professional boxer, and reading about his character in regards to the public and his family, I would like to see him come out victorious and will be cheering for the big O from Kazakhstan.


----------



## GFR (Nov 11, 2005)

*How Boxing's Referees Play a Crucial Role in the Sport*

10.11.05 - By Joseph Carlo Russo: In a most technologically advanced era for sports entertainment one would assume the extinction of false calls and misleading claims on behalf of boxing referees. But, unfortunately, much to the disservice of the fans and the losing fighters, the November 5th Saturday night fight and other previous instances made clear that such an assumption is far from accurate..

As the November 5th card was foreshadowed to be a fan-friendly one it started off on a good note as Rafael Marquez handed undefeated Silence Mabuza his first taste of the canvas late in round one. Upon getting up Mabuza sustained a barrage of punches for a number of seconds until being saved by the bell. As the undefeated South African's chin was suspect in the first round, he went on to endure solid right hands and left hooks and one headbutt over the course of the next couple of rounds.

Due to the headbutt, a cut formed over the right eye of Mabuza. However, upon the referee's misconception that it was caused by a punch, Mabuza lost the bout via TKO in round three. Silence will probably never return to the States again as his chance of a lifetime had been exterminated at the hands of referee Norm Budden.

Now, referees are human and therefore are susceptible to making mistakes. But would it be so unjust, non-uniform, and implausible to have Al Bernstein and Steve Farhood deliver the message that the referee had in fact made a mistake? Would it be so irrational and preposterous to overturn a referee's call when it was clearly evidenced that he was wrong? And that, the cut was actually caused by a headbutt, perhaps allowing Mabuza a potential second chance at his deserved title shot? There is an obvious flaw afoot in the system, more importantly than that in Norm Budden's misjudgment.

It was a good thing that there was another bout following Marquez/Mabuza because then fans and viewers were given another chance to get their time and money's worth. Jeff Lacy is one of the most ferocious punchers in the sport so upon refereeing one of his fights an official must anticipate single punch knockdowns and multiple knockdowns.

When a knockdown occurs there are three steps a referee has to take. The first and most vital step is that he must offer the fighter a count. If the fighter is no longer capable of continuing he will be counted out. Some fighters, like Corrales, prefer to stay down for about eight seconds to regain their full conscience and composure. So, first and foremost a referee must proceed with a count. Second, if the fighter gets up, the referee then requests that the fighter walk to him and hold up his gloves to verify his able-bodied condition. The third step is for the referee to then decide whether to allow the fight to continue or call a halt to the bout.

On November 5th referee Vic Drakulich failed to comply with the most essential step. He jumped steps one and two and upon his own personal judgment went on to step three, based on what I saw. It was clear that Scott Pemberton was outpowered and outclassed. Upon being knocked down in round two Pemberton fell lifelessly and clumsily. But, not being given a count was a terrible disservice to him, especially considering his particular career circumstances. In addition, he rolled over after about four seconds to show the referee that he was fine, furthering the disservice that was performed to him.

Another severe instance of bad refereeing was performed by Laurence Cole earlier this year on April 9th as he failed to count out Mzonke Fana before calling a stoppage to Mzonke's only and last world title shot. Granted, Fana got caught with a great shot, which he admitted to. But, if it were enough to finish him then he would have and should have been counted out. Fana will never be seen again as whatever chance he had was stripped from him prematurely by referee Laurence Cole.

Whoever caught Wayne Braithewaite vs. Guillermo Jones on September 9th earlier this year witnessed yet another officiating atrocity as referee Jimmy Villers called an inexcusably premature halt to the bout in round four potentially ending Wayne Braithwaite's career. As Jones tried to inflict a series of punches Braithwaite kept his hands up and slipped punch after punch before Villers insisted the bout had to be stopped. Villers then went on to tell Braithwaite's camp that he can fight another day when in fact therein lies the problem.

As we continue to assess bad examples of refereeing we must also counter them and show what a good example of refereeing can do for both fighters and fans. Let us take a step back to May 8, 2004 to a war between Manny Pacquiao and Juan Manuel Marquez. A first round as dominant and one-sided as that, which began Pacquiao vs. Marquez will usually distinguish between two fighters who are of different calibers. Or will it? As Pacquiao launched an assault on Marquez knocking him down three times in the first round, referee Joe Cortez did an utmost excellent job in allowing Marquez to continue. Cortez understood that Pacquiao's one punch power could do that to a fighter and that fighters will go down off one clean Pacman shot.

But, each time Marquez went down, Cortez counted. And each time Cortez counted, Marquez got up. The fans were then treated to one of the most spectacular wars of the year as Marquez fought his way from a devastating disadvantage to earn a much deserved draw with one judge having him the winner.

"Fair but Firm" Joe Cortez is one of the most respected referees in the sport and justifiably so. He lives up to his nickname and is as fair as they come. We should have all counted our blessings after the Marquez/Pacquiao fight that someone like Drakulich or Cole or Villers wasn't the third man in the ring. Or else, Marquez would not be the top ten pound for pound fighter that he is reputed as today.

Referees are seldom acknowledged but they represent one of the most critical and essential aspects of the sport. A referee can make or break a fight and a fighter for that matter. But, as an official it is a referee's job to make sure that a fight is conducted in the most fair and balanced manner as to see to that nobody may propose an argument against his actions.

In addition, boxing is also meant to be a form of entertainment and all professional fighters understand the harm that may be caused as a result. A fighter has a right to abstain from further punishment even if he is okay, and a referee must trust that if a fighter wants to quit he or his corner will exercise that right like Freitas, Tszyu, Abdullaev, and Gatti most recently had. But, it is not the referee's job or responsibility to deny a fighter a count and a chance based on his own pre-formulated personal judgment like Drakulich, Cole, and Villers had. Also, a referee should not be considered the end all to every call that is made in a fight if a judgment made by him has been evidenced as false.

It is predicaments like Barrerra/Fana, Marquez/Mabuza, Jones/Braithwaite, and Lacy/Pemberton that exhibit a most primitive side of boxing that can do much for deterring new fans and dissatisfying current ones. But, what is most perturbing about these occurrences is that they are easily preventable. A governing body must be established in order to prevent these types of instances. And a strict set of guidelines must be instilled that, which all officials must adhere to. Hopefully, as fans with the help of politicians like Senator John McCain we can push for progression and enhancements of this sort that can create for the perfection and greatness that boxing has always had the potential to achieve.


----------



## GFR (Nov 12, 2005)

*Up from the ashes: Wladimir Klitschko*

13.11.05 - By Michael Youssef: Before Corrie Sanders slapped Wladimir Klitschko around the ring like an abusive father, most of us who remember the hype surrounding the younger and now only fighting Klitschko can remember just how great the expectations of him were. Wladimir had just iced Ray Mercer and Jameel McCline in successive fights on HBO, and in the process made both accomplishments look effortless as both opponents appeared hopelessly outclassed and utterly helpless against the European. Trained by Fritz Sdunek at the time, and with the pedigree that most fighters fighting since their youth could never even hope to achieve, it certainly seemed logical that Wladimir Klitschko would never become a Michael Grant type of failed heavyweight hopeful.

Now over two years later, and with the premier heavyweight people had hoped to see Wladimir face off against long gone (Lennox Lewis), Klitschko is still ranked among the very best fighters of the division.

The fact that he has fought his way back into a mandatory position in half of the major sanctioning bodies' rankings makes Wladimir Klitschko's career already far more accomplished than Michael Grant's career ever was, following a traumatic defeat. There was however Lamon Brewster, who also knocked out Wladimir Klitschko but in much different fashion. Whereas Corrie Sanders simply abused Wladimir over and over again with a deceptively speedy straight left hand, Brewster played the roll of a punching bag for all but roughly 90 seconds of his fight with Klitschko before coming on at the end of the fifth and final round of their bout.

Detractors have used these two losses as well as an earlier loss to Ross Puritty, to justify their assumptions that Wladimir indeed had stamina issues (Puritty), a lack of chin (Sanders), and an anxiety disorder (Brewster). Critics claimed that all of these flaws were, on an individual basis fatal, and when combined both insurmountable and irreparable.

But now, as boxing fans brace themselves for what they hope won't be a repeat of 2005, Wladimir Klitschko (45-3, 40 ko's) has done something sufficient enough to not only become a mandatory challenger, but become a fighter now widely considered to be more than capable enough of overtaking this embarrassingly weak division.

The upcoming New Year is likely going to bring further change within the heavyweight division. The biggest change that also bears the greatest likelihood of occurring is Wladimir Klitschko. I believe that Wladimir Klitschko will not only become a champion before Christmas time 2006, but will be the most recognized champion of the unfortunate multitude as well. For those who can use a bit of depth perception, they may see what to me, are glaringly obvious circumstances that leave Wladimir Klitschko in a situation where he is all but certain to find himself in a position to prey on the dysfunctional heavyweight division.

Let me start out by saying that there is only one fighter on the planet now that I believe has all the tools required to beat Wladimir Klitschko, and as a matter of fact, he already did. The ability to absorb an ungodly amount of punishment, debilitating power, and the skills to utilize such power are all things that Lamon Brewster did and still does possess. In fact, the Brewster who I've seen fight lately is probably even better than the one who got the job done the first time around against Klitschko in April 2004.

Other than Lamon Brewster, every other contending heavyweight would have some very serious disadvantages. Chris Byrd lacks firepower and size, and the skills he does possess are clearly eroding with each fight, as evidenced by his last three outings, all of them, fights he was lucky to walk away from with his IBF belt. John Ruiz lacks the skills to deal with even a gun shy or timid Wladimir Klitschko, who, judging by the Peter fight probably no longer exists. Come to think of it, the last time Ruiz found himself inside the ropes with a fighter who had punching power like Klitschko, he only stayed for 19 seconds. Then there is Hasim Rahman, who would be woefully outclassed in terms of skills and even athleticism. However, what would be most detrimental to Rahman's chances of competing would be the fact that he would once again be in against another big banger. Remember, if Monte Barrett could land punches and hurt Rahman, I don't see how Wladimir could fail to do the same, in which case Rahman's chin would be a big underdog to see him through the fight.

Perhaps the most dangerous fighter for Klitschko to face, besides Brewster is Sam Peter, who of course is now a known variable. However, it was in this awkward fight that I began to think that Klitschko's time as a contender was far from over. Klitschko showed he was not gun shy, has no stamina problems whatsoever, and certainly has heart to go along with a chin that now appears to be much better than once feared. Nor did he wilt when Peter threw heat at him, and in addition, Klitschko has learned to fight at his most comfortable fighting range, as he showed by simply grabbing Peter and pushing him off in order to keep the fight where he wanted it. Emmanuel Steward has long claimed that Wladimir's goose was far from cooked, even after his humiliating loss to Sanders, and perhaps Steward knows what he's talking about.

James Toney is a great fighter, but can anybody remind me of a fight where Toney had to jab or move his way inside to land blows against a bigger fighter remotely as skilled as Wladimir? Furthermore, what would keep Wladimir from pulling an octopus on Toney and wrapping him up and pushing the much smaller man off? I would give Calvin Brock a much better chance of taking out Klitschko than Toney, who lacks the firepower and size that Brewster, Rahman, Peter, and Brock all possess.

But, all of these things are neither here nor now. What the fans know as of right now is that Wladimir Klitschko can fight against either Lamon Brewster or Chris Byrd for a world title, and he would be in a pick-em fight with the former and a heavy favorite over the latter. In addition, Klitschko is probably going to be receiving a very high ranking from the WBC now that his brother has departed. Rahman, now the WBC champ has spoken of fighting Wladimir, and with the money that such a fight could generate, such talk is not surprising.

Don King tournament be damned, there is simply no way it is going to happen unless either Brewster or Byrd are willing to lose their strap due to sanctioning rules (not fighting the mandatory within the mandated time frame). And if either fighter decided to do the unlikely and Riddick Bowe their belts into a trash can, you would have to be nuts not to anticipate the marketing number HBO would employ to promote Wladimir as the most legitimate title holder of the lot. Finally, even Don King knows that Wladimir Klitschko is by far the biggest attraction in the division and easily pulls in more money that any other heavyweight with or without a belt when he fights. His last bout against Peter was the second most viewed fight of 2005, even more than Hopkins-Taylor. The only fight that pulled in a greater audience so far was the Morales-Pacquiao brawl.

To anoint Wladimir Klitschko as the savior of the division would be premature. However, the facts surrounding the division still remain. There are some very weak and discreditable belt holders who are ripe for the taking by just about anyone who possesses just an ounce of skills, as James Toney was the latest to show. Of the fighters out there who possess such skills and other tools, Wladimir Klitschko once again heads such the list. As a result, he is in the title mix, ranked ahead of nearly all contenders, and thus is first in line for a chance to capitalize on what could be easy pickings.

In closing, no matter what Don King says, money talks even louder (but just barely in King's case). Klitschko's ability to pull the attention of the boxing community when he steps through the ropes, produce big pay days each and every outing, and apparently fight well enough to become a mandatory challenger are all factors that ensure 2006 will not pass without Wladimir in a boxing ring fighting for a title, most likely against Chris Byrd. HBO waving their pom-poms for Dr. Steelhammer is also a deciding factor for why Klitschko has the best chance of being the first non King fighter to get a title shot


----------



## GFR (Nov 13, 2005)

*What???s really the reason Vitali Klitschko has fallen apart?*

13.11.05 - By Andy Meacock: Isn???t it amazing just how quickly things can happen in the sport of boxing? Just one week ago I was talking to a friend of mine about the ???then??? upcoming heavyweight bout between Vitali Klitschko and Hasim Rahman. My friend and I were pretty confident in our views that Klitschko would handle Rahman fairly comfortably. My prediction a week ago was that the champion would knock out the challenger within seven or eight rounds. Sadly we are not going to find out if I was right or wrong.

The fight had been on and off for a long time this year, four times in fact. The reason for the delays were down to persistent injuries suffered by Klitschko in training. After this fight was cancelled for the fourth time earlier this week the WBC leniently (wrongly in my view) planned to allow Klitschko a further three months to recover and then fight Rahman.

Of course, this didn???t happen because Klitschko decided to call time on his career and has probably spared the WBC a lot of hassle. I???m glad that Klitschko decided to stand down as it would have been truly unfair to the interim champion Rahman if the WBC had decided not to hold Klitschko to the rules. Injury or not, the rules apply to everyone???

So I guess the question is, where did this all come from?

As I mentioned at the start of this article I was totally shocked at Klitschko???s announcement and a week ago I was planning on placing a bet on him knocking Rahman out. The way in which his body has just given up on him this past year is unusual and very debatable.

Now many people have made claims that Klitschko didn???t want to face Rahman in the first place. People were making comments like, ???chicken-Kiev??? and referring that Klitschko was a coward. I wonder if these people thought he was a coward when he challenged Lennox Lewis and then subsequently called for a rematch - pressure of which contributed to the retirement of Lennox Lewis.

Do people really think that Klitschko was afraid of Hasim Rahman but not afraid of Lennox Lewis?. You???ve got to be kidding me!. Rahman is one of the better fighters about now but he???s not a great fighter and certainly not to the level of Lennox Lewis. I find it laughable that people think Klitschko was afraid of Rahman but not afraid of Lewis.

There were also rumours that Klitschko had been knocked down on consecutive days in training by much lesser sparring partners. Again, I find this hard to imagine as Klitschko has been in the ring and taken punches from heavy hitters like Lewis and Corey Sanders. With that in mind I find it hard to believe that eight round sparring partners would be able to humble the champion in such a way during training. I think those rumours were probably fabricated from someone within Don King???s office.

I do believe Klitschko regarding his injuries this year, I think they have been genuine injuries. Now my opinion of why Klitschko???s body is so brittle is probably not going to sound popular but I???m going to say it anyway. I think that a combination of early career steroid abuse mixed with his large frame has had a detrimental effect on Klitschko in his later years. Klitschko has gone on record before admitting that he has taken illegal/anabolic steroids in the past. So nothing I say here is libellous???

Now the subject of steroids and the positive/negative effect they have on the human body is a vast and detailed subject. It isn???t an issue that should be generalised and I???m not seeking to generalise this issue here but when you think about it, the steroid arguments hold some water.

*I must slightly generalise on a couple of things however. Certain illegal steroids can result in the body???s joints and ligaments being weakened. Certain illegal steroids can manipulate the body???s metabolism to work at a rate that isn???t natural. This may seem great at the time you are taking the steroids but afterwards the body can have problems understanding what is normal and can struggle to adapt to its natural form. This can cause all sorts of issues with weight which can increase the pressure on joints, potentially causing injuries.*

Plus when you consider Klitschko is now 34 years old, it all starts to make some sense???

Once again, I don???t want to sound like I???m smearing Vitali Klitschko, I happen to think he is the best heavyweight out there at present but presented with the facts in front of me, I can only conclude that his large heavy frame mixed with his earlier steroid abuse is the recipe of the disaster that has become his injury prone body.

So today the heavyweight picture is much changed from the one we looked at a week ago. We currently have four title holders all of which have something to prove and with a chance now to prove it. In a way I think Klitschko???s retirement is good thing on the whole for the division as we have a new opportunity to settle some arguments.

With Rahman being appointed WBC champion Don King has full control over the heavyweight division and has promised to make a tournament to establish an undisputed champion. Of course, I remember Don King promised this a few years ago and it didn???t happen, so hopefully he means it this time and we can find out at last who is worthiest of the title, ???undisputed heavyweight champion???.


----------



## GFR (Nov 13, 2005)

*Why Hopkins Will Pull It Out Of His Hat*

13.11.05 - By Jim Amato: Jermain Taylor won his first fight with Bernard Hopkins fair and square. Bernard made an error in judgment in starting too slow. He spotted a young and talented Taylor a head start that try as he might, Bernard was unable to make up. It cost the ever proud Hopkins his World's middleweight title. Hopkins is out for revenge and to regain his former glory. Taylor wants to prove that his first win was no fluke and that he is "The Man" at 160 pounds.

As Max Schmeling said in leading up to his first fight with the great Joe Louis, "I see something." I too saw some things that unfolded as the first Taylor- Hopkins bout moved in to the middle and late rounds. I saw the things I needed to see to feel that Bernard has a very, very good chance of regaining his crown.

First of all, I feel that more then ever Bernard is confident he take the best Taylor has to offer. I'm not quite so sure that Taylor can. He was stunned on more then one occasion during the "championship" rounds. Taylor also slowed down a bit and Bernard was clearly outworking the challenger.

In this rematch, I look for Bernard to start quickly and set the pace. Taylor will try to hang with Bernard and I see the first six rounds being contested on a fairly even basis. Then I see Taylor trying to surge ahead but by the end of the tenth, Bernard will have closed the gap.

It will be almost even entering the last two rounds. This is where I see Bernard forcing the action and getting the best of Jermain. Hopkins will force Taylor on the defensive and Bernard's aggression and work rate will push him ahead on the scoring.He may even stop Jermain.


----------



## GFR (Nov 13, 2005)

*Part II: Judging the judges- Controversial Scorecards Revisited*

13.11.05 - by Barry Green : Why do we get so many awful scorecards? Are judges merely incompetent or do they lack real objectivity? Is the lure of judging future fights influencing their viewpoint so they get re-hired by boxing organisations and promoters alike? What follows is the second part of my list of the worst 'scorecards' that have been handed in over the previous 30 years, even though in some cases the other two judges rightfully disagreed or the fight ended by KO or stoppage; although more often than not these scorecards have lead to an outrageous decision. Numbers 25-13 featured last week, here is the Top 12 countdown.

12. Leon Spinks vs. Muhammad Ali I

Judge: Art Lurie. The Ali magic lived on- in the eyes of Lurie that is who rewarded a badly beaten champion with a decision win, despite being hit repeatedly for 15 rounds (that's Ali not Lurie by the way). Fortunately he was overruled by the other two judges and Spinks was the new king. How Lurie thought Ali won is anybody's guess. Maybe he was star-struck?

Spinks attacked the fading champion from the outset, trapping him against the ropes and pounding away for most of the fight. Although the champion mustered some movement and jabbed a little between the 10th and 14th, Neon Leon finished stronger and had Ali out on his feet at the final bell. This time 'rope-a-dope' was never going to work, not when there was no real offence to back it up.

Afterwards, and even years later, Lurie was steadfast in his opinion that he thought Ali won that night. How one can score a fight for a fellow that impersonates a punch-bag is beyond me, as Ali was there for the taking on that February day in Las Vegas, 1978 and it could have been almost anyone in the other corner beating up the ageing legend that evening.

Indeed, if it weren't for Harold Buck and Lou Tabat (the judges that weren't wearing their rose-tinted glasses) Ali wouldn't have received the chance to become the first man to win the heavyweight crown three times- which is duly did later that year. But as scorecards go, Lurie's is up with the worst in recent memory.

*
11. Axel Schulz vs. George Foreman*

Judges: Jerry Roth & Keith McDonald. Maybe this is the reason there are so many bad decisions in Germany *as Schulz is ripped off and Foreman* later 'sripped' of his title by the IBF for refusing an immediate rematch (a sure sign that something was amiss).

What was Axel Schulz doing fighting for the title in the first place one might say...and with good reason. Schulz, whose biggest win at that time came against a Bonecrusher Smith that had just been flattened by Lionel Butler a few months before. Still, this was enough for the German to receive a high ranking.

I remember seeing this fight and there being a satellite link back to Germany where fans of Shulz had gathered in a city square to witness the robbery on a big screen in the early hours of the morning. But they shouldn't have expected anything else as Big George star shined so much brighter than a man who was easily dominated by none other than Doctor Octopus himself- Henry Akinwande.

Comedian Richard Pryor once amusingly described Foreman's fighting attitude as: "Tell me which one is the referee...right I'm gonna kill the other mother-f*cker." But this was no peak George, this was the old, ponderous hamburger-chomping version who looked a little bit like The Thing from the old Marvel comics. But Foreman still had one of the best chins in the business and was almost impossible to knock-out.

After this fight, Big George's head was just a swollen blob and Axel Schulz became the first German heavyweight champion since Max Schmelling.


10. Felix Sturm vs. Oscar De La Hoya

Judges: Dave Moretti, Mike Glienna & Paul Smith. Another of our Bavarian friends feeling the power of the box-office. Did you really think they'd have given the fight to a German on the 60th anniversary of D-Day? These judges penned exactly the same scorecard of 115-113, almost as if they had already been scribbled in before the contest actually began. The act of forgiveness was not forthcoming on this day as De La Hoya set up his meeting with Bernard Hopkins.

This was one of those fairly close fights where it was evident that, despite there not being much difference in rounds won, there was a definite winner (see Duran-Leonard I and Holmes-Norton for further examples). This also makes the Top 10 because it's my least favourite 'type' of bad decision: the 'warm-up-before-the-superfight' shafting that is all too common in boxing.

Sturm controlled this fight with superior use of the good old fashioned jab. He beat De La Hoya to the punch constantly, getting his shots in first and looked like the definite winner at the end of the contest. Oscar has since admitted he didn't win this fight to his credit but that doesn't make it any easier to watch again.

Is this one of the worst 10 decisions of recent years? No. But it's still terrible and is ranked so highly because of the almost 'manufactured' scorecards that were handed in. Sturm, born "Adnan Catic," apparently named himself 'Felix' after the cartoon cat- and here he ended up on the wrong end of a Mickey Mouse decision.


9. Eusebio Pedroza vs. Rocky Lockridge I

Judge: Rodolfo Hill. The Panamanian judge in a show of defiance to his fellow countryman gave Lockridge just ONE round of this fight, in a contest that was so close it warranted an immediate rematch (although that didn't take place until 1983- three years later). This wasn't the first time Rocky was hard-done by in the eyes and pens of the judges, the next one, featured later, was even more scandalous.

Pedroza, despite being a great fighter and fantastic boxer, was also one of the dirtiest fighters in ring history. He would hit low, elbow, headbutt with alarming regularity, yet possessed the silky skills that would earn him many a unanimous decision and help him on his way to one of the greatest championship reigns of all-time.

Rocky Lockridge was always going to be robbed on this night irrespective of how the fight went, even though he was probably edged out by the crafty Panamanian, whose technical smarts counter-acted Rocky's indefatigable assault. For Pedroza it would be another five years till he was beaten again (by Barry McGuigan); for the game, courageous Rocky, even worse was still to come.

And for Rodolfo Hill, he would be allowed to judge at Pedroza's title defence against Jorge Lujan...this time learning his lesson- he gave TWO rounds to the challenger instead of one. Also, it has to be noted that the previous time Hill judged a Pedroza fight he didn't award a single round to Korean challenger Sa-Wang Kim. So at least there was some progress by the time Pedroza reached his 20th title defence.


8. Sugar Ray Leonard vs. Marvin Hagler

Judges: Lou Filippo & Jose Guerra. Viva Las Vegas again. A showbiz town with showbiz scorecards. We'll come to Lou Filippo in a moment and first give it to the judge that has received the most flak for this verdict- Jose Guerra. Here Guerra gave Hagler just rounds FIVE and TWELVE. A terrible excuse of a scorecard. By the way, Ring magazine's Jeff Ryan fared little better- he gave Hagler just rounds five and seven. I know I'm as baffled as you are.

What is rarely discussed however is that after five rounds of this eagerly awaited contest, judge Fillipo had actually Hagler AHEAD on his scorecard, when he had hardly thrown a decent shot thereon in. Even the most ardent Hagler fan (and let's face it we're all Hagler fans) thought the Marvellous one took until the fifth to get going. Before that, Hagler looked awkward early on and it was only until he reverted back to southpaw that he started clawing back rounds.

The fight itself was extremely close and, even if you think Hagler won, no way is it a 'robbery' in the classic sense, just ridiculous scoring made it seem that way. If you ask 100 people who won this fight they'd be split about 50/50 (my brother scored this for Hagler, my sister for Leonard). Me? I have to bit my lip here, being a big fan of Marvin, but I felt that Leonard eked out a decision against a Hagler that was ready to be taken- in a fight that was five years too late in the making.

If one uses the criterion for scoring a fight, Leonard came out on top in most of those categories. He showed better defence and ring smarts and controlled the tempo of the fight. Basically, Hagler allowed him to fight HIS fight. What most people forget was that this was not a great fight by any means, although it was intriguing because of the charisma of the participants. Still, that doesn't hide the blatant bad scoring chalked up by Guerro and Filippo any more palatable.


7. Buster Douglas vs. Mike Tyson

Judge: Ken Morita. Morita must have thought he was judging a sumo wrestling contest when he had Tyson ahead going into the fateful 10th. Japan's very own Masakazu Uchida was almost as blinkered in having the fight EVEN! Larry Rozadilla's 82-88 was an accurate reflection of how the fight was going as the unheralded challenger dominated the lack-lustre champion whose mind
seemed elsewhere. Maybe he had a premonition of his fight with Evander Holyfield, which was scheduled for the summer of 1990.

One has to wonder who these judges would have scored the 10th had Tyson survived instead of searching for his gumshield like it was hidden treasure? My guess is that it would have been a 10-9 but with a point deducted from Douglas for not being famous enough, so 9-9 it is then. Sounds silly? But with judges like these that may just be plain logic and maybe we're the dumb ones for not recognizing celebrity enough. Of course, I jest but one has to wonder how afraid this pair were to actually score against a man of Tyson's stature.

James 'Buster' Douglas' fought the fight of his life that night against a Tyson who was either A) Unmotivated or B) Finally pitted against an opponent who would hit him with more than one punch at a time. I feel it was a bit of both.

Following the fight Don King and his flunkies Jose Sulaiman and Gilberto Mendoza spoke of Tyson claiming back the title over the long-count technicality. Never was King's monopoly over the heavyweight division more disgusting than this when he tried to get the decision suspended- and almost won!

Meanwhile, Douglas gave up the title while laying on his back pondering what do with the obscene amount of filthy lucre he was paid to meet Holyfield. But on this night he fought the fight of his, or almost anybody's life, fortunately we were saved the embarrassment of the judges scorecard tallies by a knockout in the 10th round.


6. Sven Ottke vs. Numerous

Judges: Manfred Küchler, Luca Montella and Manuel Maritxalar. What bad scorecard list if complete without an entrance from our some of our Benelux friends? And Ottke being the prize guy in the bad decision league with a glut of horror shows that tarnished the vast majority of his world super-middleweight title fights. There are just too many to declare that I'll just have to stick to the aforementioned three bandits. This 'gruesome threesome' crop up in astonishing TWENTY-THREE Ottke world title fights between them.

Ottke's ring nickname as The Phantom, 'phantom' being the best way to describe the bogus scoring at most of his fights. If one of the better super-middles of the 1990s (e.g. Roy Jones, Nigel Benn) had to face Ottke in Germany I feel they would have been given a much fairer shake. The likes of Robin Reid, Byron Mitchell and Charles Brewer etc, just aren't big enough names to wrestle the verdict away from the 'homeboy'.

Another judge, who also refereed one or two Ottke fights, was Raffaele Argiolas. When Ottke controversially beat Mads Larsen two years ago, Argiolas had the audacity of scoring the fight a draw! Suffice to say his phone was not called again by Ottke's promoters and the governing bodies. The message was loud and clear- vote for Sven or don't get the job next time.

That is not to say all of Ottke's fights were all bad decisions. If truth be known he deserved the nod in a few...well, one or two maybe. And if Kuchler and co, weren't bad enough, adding the list of Ottke's 'special friends' was one Franz Marti, he of Whitaker-Chavez fame, who gave Britain's Robin Reid just three rounds when he was robbed against the monotonous German champion in 2003.

Sven Ottke fights have become synonymous with biased, jaundiced scoring and it's predominantly down to these three men. Do I think these fights fixed? No...and the West Germany-Austria World Cup match of 1982 wasn't either (soccer fans will understand the connection).


5. Pernell Whitaker vs. Julio Cesar Chavez

Judge: Micky Vann. Despite no deduction from the referee, Vann decided to penalise Whitaker a point of his own for an apparent low blow, scoring directly against the Queensbury Rules in favour of the err.. 'Kingsbury' Rules. This would eventually cost Whitaker the decision, which he wouldn't have won anyway as Franz Marti was the other comedian who scored this fight a draw.

Despite Vann's ludicrous admission of the point deduction (in round 6), he still managed to award this stanza to Chavez, notwithstanding Whitaker's domination of said round. Shouldn't the score have read 9-9? Of course, but maths are obviously not Vann's strong point.

What was so impressive about Whitaker here was that he outboxed Chavez not by circling around the Mexican(which many felt would happen) but by planting his feet at ring-centre, while jabbing and slipping his way in.

The sports magazines had a field day after this fight, ranging from headlines such as: 'Sweet Pea Shafted' and 'Was The Fix In?' but perhaps the most telling one came from Boxing Illustrated, which read: 'Don't Buy This Magazine If You Think The Fight Was A Draw'. Very powerful indeed.

This was actually a mismatch when one thinks of it. Regardless of whom you may rate higher in an all-time list out of these two great champions, and it could go either way, but I think Whitaker would always come out on top against Chavez style wise and this fight more than proved that was the case.

Afterwards, Mickey Vann was personally thanked for his 'sterling' work in this contest by Mr Jose Sulaiman himself and was duly rewarded with refereeing the Lennox Lewis-Frank Bruno fight just three weeks later. Friends in high places as they say.


4. Lennox Lewis vs. Evander Holyfield I

Judge: Eugenia Williams. Is this a worse decision than Whitaker-Chavez? Hard to say, but Ms. Williams' scorecard of 115-113 for Holyfield is worse than the ones handed in by Laurel and Hardy...I mean, Vann & Marti. In the 5th round Lewis landed the hardest blows of the fight, one in particular took the wind out of Holyfield, who felt the big Brit's lethal power for the first time. Williams subsequently scored the round for...HOLYFIELD! Which would eventually lead her to award the fight for the Real Deal.

After the fight an inquest was called by the Manhattan District Attorney and before a grand jury Williams claimed she could not see properly because "Lewis's back was in the way of her view and therefore she found it difficult to score the fight"...so in her frustration she gave it to the Don King fighter anyway.

British judge Larry O'Connell scored it a draw as did some boxing journalists, inc: The Sun's Colin Hart and Jeff Ryan of Ring. Ryan also scored the rematch in favour of Holyfield so it's fair to say he is not the most objective of boxing hacks. Holyfield won three rounds at best and maybe shared one or two others. A scorecard of 117-112 seemed about right. But if anything, that's giving Evander the benefit of the doubt.

I remember my old gym teacher Mr Hesketh refereeing the school soccer matches and was so afraid to be thought of as too partisan, he gave decisions that were so unbelievably biased 'against' his own school that the only time we ever won a game was when we played away from home. I think this line of thinking was what affected judge O'Connell's objectivity...that or a
mystery gift from Don King perhaps. You decide!

A rematch was called, Don King was happy and Lewis won the return, in a fight that was a lot closer than the original.


3. Chris Eubank vs. Mauricio Amaral

Judges: Torben Seeman Hansen, Cesar Ramos & Ismael W. Fernandez. The three blind mice congregated to award the decision to Eubank despite the champion's worst ever showing. No one knows what they were up to during fight time, maybe they were playing bingo on their scorecards? Whatever it was, it certainly wasn't this fight they were watching.

Eubank, defending his WBO Super-Middleweight title for the 11th time, hardly threw a punch in anger all night and was easily outfought and outboxed by this unknown Brazilian, who I, and many others felt won this fight by a wide margin.

Britain's grip on the WBO belt has been in operation for a long while now. In the organisation's early days, it seemed that only the UK and Kronk gym wanted anything to do with this ugly new addition to the alphabet boys. The WBO was like Zeppo Marx, not really part of any the major scenes, just 'there'. But 'Zeppo' appears to be indebted to British boxing and therefore was, and still is, afraid to upset Messrs Warren, and in this case, Barry Hearn.

After this debacle, Eubank picked up a few more million in meaningless title defences, while the extremely unlucky Amaral secured a shot at the WBA title the following year but was easily outpoint by American Frank Liles. Amaral then soon faded into the obscurity from whence he came. But on the night in question he beat Chris Eubank...and quite easily too I must add.


2. Pernell Whitaker vs. Jose Luis Ramirez I

Judge: Newton Campos. Oh dear, Mr Campos, how could you live with yourself after this. According to him, Sweet Pea won only TWO clear rounds of this fight (giving him a share of just three others). His final tally of 118-113 set up a Ramirez-Julio Cesar Chavez clash, in which the latter dominated his countryman on a scale that Whitaker did in the first place. Even 118-113 for WHITAKER would have been too close a scorecard! Ramirez probably won about two rounds, maybe three at a stretch.

Rumor has it that the WBC insisted Whitaker, should he win, fight Chavez with immediate effect. The Duva's declined as Sweet Pea was just 15 fights into his professional career and perhaps a bit too green for a man of Chavez's calibre at that stage. It appears that by not signing that agreement they blew any chance of earning a decision win.

Fighting a Mexican in his adopted home town for the WBC title when Don King has plans for an all-Mexican showdown is not the most appealing aspect in retrospect. One has to think that if Whitaker knocked out Ramirez that night then he would have been disqualified somehow and with the combined strength of the Ramirez beard and the none-egg breaking power possessed by the fleet-footed American, that was a scenario that was not going to happen. Not in this lifetime.

Some judges and fans alike feel you have to 'take the title away' from the champion. Pardon my French here but this is absolute bollocks. The guy who wins the most rounds wins the fight. How complicated is that? Close rounds should not be automatically scored for the champion, which they often are. Louis Michel also pleased his bosses at the WBC by voting for Ramirez to set up the Chavez fight. Harry Gibbs, a judge not easily bribed it seems, scored for Whitaker: 117-113.

In this bout Whitaker was so dominant that even the French fans applauded the skills of arguably the best defensive fighter of the past 30 years. If anyone feels this should have been Number 1 in the list then I won't argue, I had a tough time deciding for myself which was the worst decision of them all. But I've placed this at two because my # 1 fight has long been forgotten as one of the worst decisions.


1. Rocky Lockridge vs. Wilfredo Gomez

Judge: Marcos Torres & Humberto Figueroa. For my money this is the one. The worst judging that I have seen in a world title fight (as at least one judge voted for Whitaker remember). Still, that doesn't make the robbery any easy to digest.

Lockridge didn't lose any of the first 10 rounds and was on the verge of stopping the legendary Puerto-Rican in the 9th and 10th. The reason this gets the nod over Whitaker-Ramirez is that Gomez probably only won the same amount of rounds that Ramirez did...the big difference being that here there were 15 of them!!!

The champion had everything in his favour 'scoring wise'. He was the aggressor, landed many more cleaner punches, controlled the tempo, dominated ring centre, fighting like the challenger. This was a great action fight by the way, which may have detracted people from realising how bad the decision was (i.e. Barrera-Morales I for a similar example, albeit a much closer fight than this one).

In round 10 itself, Lockridge, pounded the great Puerto-Rican with bombs left and right, Angelo Dundee later said he was thinking of throwing in the towel at the end of this round as Gomez was out on his feet, if not a 10-9 round, then surely a 10-8 round, if anything. So Torres showing his very own take on objectivity, then marked the round EVEN!

After those 10 rounds, which Lockridge didn't lose any, judge Torres gave Rocky just FIVE of them. Jesus! Admittedly, the champion did tire through rounds 11 to 13 but regained the initiative to finish the stronger, while Gomez desperately holding on, which he had done through large sections of the bout, till the seconds ticked away.

This fight also featured just about the longest delay from final bell to decision announcement that you will ever see. Possibly the 'old switcheroo'coming into place with different scorecards being handed in? Quite possibly methinks.

The Puerto-Rican was dethroned as featherweight champ the previous December when he was overwhelmed by the great Azumah Nelson. What happened next? He was quickly installed at Number 2 in the WBA junior featherweight rankings and immediately awarded a title shot- on home turf to boot. Lockridge had no choice but to go into the lion's den of San Juan.

Gomez remains the classic example of why there are so many weight divisions in this day and age, as opposed to the classic 'eight' of yesteryear. Formidable at 122 pounds, the best ever in fact, he struggled badly when faced with decent opposition at featherweight and above. He was comfortably beaten by both Salvador Sanchez and Nelson before this fight.

For what it's worth my scorecard on re-viewing the fight read: 147-139. Still not convinced? The report from the San Juan Star read: "Gomez was unavailable for comment Monday, following the brutal beating he received on Sunday from the ex-champion."

After the fight, Lockridge, never one for an excuse to his eternal credit, accepted the decision as one he expected if it went the distance. He had the 'I knew they'd do this to me' look that befell Pernell Whitaker that night against Chavez at the Alamodome, as yet again, the bigger name fighter was awarded a decision they truly did not deserve.

Although I have to take my hat off to Wilfredo Gomez for showing amazing courage and a champion's heart in lasting the full 15 rounds, he clearly lost this fight in what I regard as the worst decision in a world title fight of the last 20 years. And this, just like ALL the Top 5 decisions (and quite possibly a few others in the list) could easily be regarded as nothing
else but a fix.


Conclusion

What we have seen down the years is, not so much hometown decisions, but 'marquee' decisions. That is, if you're fighting in someone else's hometown, make sure you're fairly famous- and you'll probably get a good deal.

If you look at the all-time greats when they have ventured out of their continent to take on a hometown her, e.g. Ali fighting in Germany, Frazier in England or Monzon in Paris, they always received more than a fair shake- not that they needed one, mind. But my contention has always been that 'hometown' decisions take a back-seat to 'marketing' decisions.

Some judges like Mickey Vann and Art Lurie stick by their guns and insist they were right all along, while others like Zack Clayton, and even Eugenia Williams later admit they were wrong, even if their excuses were beyond feeble at least they came clean eventually. But by then the damage was done.

Dan Goosen, currently working the corner of James Toney, once said that the reason judges often get decisions wrong is that they're "only human and can often get carried away when a big name fighter is in action." But my argument to this is the opposite. Surely if judges do display 'humane' qualities than wouldn't it be the underdog that gets the decision more often
than not?

I'm sure if you or I were judging a big fight, and even if we tried to be as objective as possible, IF some personal foibles came through and we scored a fight on a 'human level', maybe, in our heart of hearts, we might just want the guy with no money, no fame and no chance to win. Wouldn't we? THAT is more of a display of humanity than voting for the multi-millionaire with a 10-fight HBO contract with a convicted felon as his promoter. So my guess is that many judges don't often work on the basics of humanity.

My thinking is that too many judges just want to keep their employer happy. Fighters with TV contracts and who are tied to one of the bigger promoters like King, Arum or Frank Warren are going to get better treatment than a journeyman with a record. If you want a pay day then keep your employers happy. These judges are so afraid of upsetting the organisation that hired them that they will gladly score for the fighter that is meant to win.

There is an old joke concerning Custer's Last Stand when the General opens a bottle to find a genie has granted him 'one' last wish...the only downside being that whatever he chooses the Indians have to have double the amount. The genie explains that if he wants a gun- the Indians get two; if he wants a hatchet- the Indians get two; if he wants a knife- the Indians get two and so on. Custer pauses for a moment and give the genie his answer, saying: "I'll have a glass eye". Yep, that is basically how I often see some of the judges at these big fights- as possessing a couple of marble peepers. Rumour has it that Jose Suilaiman and co, took this joke too literally and headed down to Little Big Horn to seek out judges for all the WBC title fights of the past 10 years.

Three main thing to be learnt from this exercise. 1. Don't fight in the other guys home town. 2. Don't fight against a guy more famous than you are. 3. You can argue amongst yourselves about the order they are in but you surely have to question the validity of all these scorecards.

It seems that the only answer to the predicament boxing is in is, if you're a fighter, make sure you win EVERY round (ala Winky Wright vs. Felix Trinidad) or only fight in a neutral venue. I guess that means from now on the only way of seeing a decent scorecard is if there is a worldwide media ban and all world title fights take place in 'Switzerland'!

But as long as us fans keep it real and retain just a modicum of objectivity (which I suppose may not always be possible) then the contents of a fight will always be discussed ahead of merely looking at a record book or surfing the web for sites like Boxrec. On the whole, our boxing news comes to us via newspapers, magazines and sites like Eastside Boxing, where were read for ourselves what really went on in the ring during a fight.

And if you own a copy of any of these fights by all means watch them at your leisure...just make sure you switch off the television before the decision is announced. And as for the awful robberies in the recent The Contender TV show? Before we had our doubts but now we know that it is not 'real'' professional boxing until the bent judges and the gift decisions surface once again. In that respect, The Contender finally belongs.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2005)

When I went to Rikers for 8 years I had a cell mate called min0 lee.
The first thing I did was make him sit when he went pee.
That was the beginning of a beautiful friendship.


----------



## GFR (Nov 13, 2005)

How did you know about that?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2005)

True story


----------



## GFR (Nov 13, 2005)

*How Good Was Vitali Klitschko?*

13.11.05 - By Jim Amato: He has walked away from the most prestigious prize in all of sports. I was shocked but Vitali Klitschko is his own man and for whatever reasons he had, the decision has been made. How good was Vitali Klitschko? Where will he fall when rating him against the other great heavyweights of all time? It will be quite difficult to judge with the abrupt end to his career. Vitali had only 37 fights. He won 35 with 34 stoppage wins. Overall, the numbers are impressive. However, let's look at the actual quality of his opposition. Vitali began his career in 1996. He reeled off 27 straight wins, all by knockout, yet there were no big names but his resume has several fair heavyweights. Names like Cleveland Woods, Will Hinton, Anthony Willis, Levi Billips, Jose Ribalta, Herbie Hide, Ed Mahone and Obed Sullivan.

In 2000, ahead on points, a shoulder injury forced Vitali to withdraw between rounds nine and ten against Chris Byrd. The IBF currently recognizes Byrd as champion. Vitali came back to win five fights Orlin Norris, Vaughn Bean and Larry Donald were among his victims. That led Vitali to a 2003 title shot against WBC champion Lennox Lewis.

Lennox-Vitali was a great fight but it ended in six rounds. Lewis cut Vitali down and the fight was stopped. To his credit, Vitali jumped right back in the win column. He battered highly regarded Kirk Johnson. Then when Lennox Lewis retired, they matched Vitali with dangerous Corrie Sanders for the vacant WBC title. Vitali then defended his crown by halting Mike Tyson conqueror, Danny Williams.

Vitali lost to the best of his era in Lennox Lewis. He also lost to the talented Chris Byrd in a bout that he was on his way to winning before he injured his shoulder. The best way to describe Vitali's opponents were fair to slightly above average. There are no victories over a big name foe. No Tyson, Holyfield, Moorer or even a John Ruiz.

To be honest, Vitali was slow, ponderous somewhat of a plodder. On the flip side, Vitali's little brother, Wladimir, is a much better boxer. Still, Vitali had more power and seemed to be more sturdy. Although Vitali' s record is very impressive, the quality of his opposition was only so so, I find it very difficult to rate him with Ali, Frazier, Foreman and Holmes.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2005)

She's all woman....trust me I know these things.


----------



## carlito cool (Nov 13, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> She's all woman....trust me I know these things.




not even just a little bit of man


----------



## GFR (Nov 14, 2005)

*Calzaghe - Lacy Is On!
*
14.11.05 - Promoter Frank Warren is delighted to announce that WBO World Super-Middleweight Champion Joe Calzaghe will face IBF holder Jeff Lacy in a sensational unification showdown set for early 2006. Warren was in New York last week locked in negotiations with Lacy's promoter Gary Shaw and US TV Network Showtime and has confirmed that the super-fight is signed and will take place in Cardiff in February or March.

"This is the fight that Joe, the media and the fans wanted and I am absolutely delighted that following some hard work over the last few days the fight is on," Said Warren who will promote the show in association with Shaw.

"It will be the biggest fight of the year in Britain and certainly one of the most highly anticipated fights on the world scene in recent years and it will take place in the UK,"

"Joe is recognised as the best in the division that he has ruled for the last eight years with a record 17 defences seeing off six former world champions,"

"Lacy has looked impressive to date and the media are describing as the new kid on the block and the heir apparent,"

"They are the top two in the division and in the prime of their careers and what's for sure is that there can only be on winner who can truly claim that he is the best."

Shaw said, "Jeff is going over to Britain to prove to everyone that he is the greatest fighter at 168 pounds,"

"This is the fight that the fans, myself and Jeff have been waiting for and will finally see who is the king of the division."

Calzaghe, who recently out-pointed Evans Ashira in Cardiff despite breaking his hand in the early stages of the fight, said, "This is the fight that I have been shouting out for over the last few years and I am delighted that Frank has secured it,"

"It has been my dream to unify titles since I won the WBO crown against Chris Eubank over eight years ago and this fight against Lacy is the one that will secure my legacy,"

"I was disappointed more than anyone when the fight against Lacy - which was scheduled for earlier this month - had to be postponed because I broke my hand against Ashira but that is in the past and I'm now fully focused on fighting and beating Lacy,"

"I saw Lacy's last fight against Scott Pemberton and it was impressive but against me he is going to be in the ring with the hardest hitting super-middleweight out there and he will know it,"

"I look at Lacy as a guy on the way up in his career not a guy on the way out so I know that he is going to be hungry to take my title but that's not going to happen."

Lacy, who has defended his IBF crown four times, said, "I am a man of few words but I am excited about finally meeting Joe in the ring and I look forward to finally unifying the title and proving that I am the best in the division,"

"Here's to a great event and a third belt around my waist."

*NOTE*

*Joe Calzaghe and Jeff Lacy will meet head-to-head at a press conference to be held in London on Monday 21 November to discuss their unification fight. Further details will follow shortly.*


----------



## GFR (Nov 14, 2005)

*Is Audley Harrison destined to be another Lennox Lewis?
*
14.11.05 - By Troy Ondrizek: As we come onto Audley Harrison???s twentieth career fight and marvel at the fact that Danny Williams is his first opponent of any real boxing pedigree. It has taken Harrison fives years of sporadic feasting on tomato cans to arrive at this point. Harrison won the 2000 Gold medal in the Super heavyweight division. Since then we have been left with more hype and speculation outside the ring surrounding Harrison then any real results from him inside the ring.

I was thinking to myself and wondering how Harrison, who was revered as the next big thing, supposedly to follow in Lennox Lewis??? path, how this former Gold medallist compared and ranked to other Gold medallist in the Heavy and Super Heavyweight divisions that have turned their Olympic Gold into professional careers.

So I decided to do a little research and compared him to a few past Gold medalists. So let???s take a look at how he compares.

First let???s take a look at Audley Harrison: It has taken him fifty-five months to accomplish twenty career fights. Out of the previous nineteen fights, he has fought really no-one of prominence, as previously mentioned. However, he has beaten some high profile nobodies in Julius ???The Towering Inferno??? Long. Long, a Valuev sized fighter with few boxing skills, best known for losing to Tye Fields and recently to Terry Smith, those were his two televised fights in the states. Harrison also conquered the mighty Tomasz Bonin. Bonin probably the second best heavyweight from Poland (not saying much), really didn???t offer up any kind of challenge to Harrison. Now Harrison???s last opponent, Robert Wiggins, which Harrison had the audacity to claim that he was a good fighter, and a dangerous opponent. Wiggins might be dangerous for someone like Long, but not for the supposed ???Second Coming??? of British Boxing.

Now for the most dominant force in the division since Larry Holmes and the 1988 Super heavyweight Gold medallist, Lennox Lewis: Lewis took a progressive approach to his climb to twenty. He had already beaten former Heavyweight champ in Mike Weaver, tackled former Gold medallist in Tyrell Biggs, and captured the European Boxing Union (EBU) and British Heavyweight Championship. In Lewis??? twentieth bout he blindsided Derek Williams inside of three rounds to capture the Lonsdale belt outright. Basically that means he added the Commonwealth Title to his EBU and British Titles. Lewis accomplished all of his feats and twenty fights in a total of thirty four months.

Now for the 1984 Heavyweight Gold medallist who is only a footnote in Olympic history, Henry Tillman: Tillman turned pro as a Cruiserweight and fairly quickly moved up the ladder and had racked up a few notable fights. He fought and lost to Bert Cooper who would go onto give Evander Holyfield fits for a world title shot at the heavyweight level. Besides Cooper, Henry Tillman had one more real notable fight within his first twenty attempts. He fought a World Title fight against the great Evander Holyfield. That fight wasn???t even fair. Holyfield knocked him down three times before disposing of him within seven. Tillman climbed into the ring twenty times in a thirty-five month span.

Now for the greatest fighter on this list, the 1964 heavyweight Gold Medallist, Joe Frazier: Frazier quickly turned pro after the Olympics and wasted no time taking on game opponents. By his nineteenth fight he had already beaten Oscar Bonaveda and George Chuvalo, both of whom would go onto and challenge for world titles. In Frazier???s twentieth fight he took on Buster Mathis in a World Championship fight. Frazier TKO???d Mathis in the eleventh round after a closely fought affair. Frazier is the only Gold medalist to accomplish this feat inside his first twenty fights. Frazier also completed this regimen in thirty-one months.

A man that needs no introduction and the 1984 Super heavyweight Gold medalist, Tyrell Biggs: Tyrell Biggs stepped into the ring almost immediately after the 84??? games. His first big victory came against Renaldo Snipes, a former Heavyweight title challenger. Biggs would go onto to lose to a game Gary Mason, whom Lewis beat for the EBU and British Heavyweight crown. He lost to fellow Olympian and the future fist ever WBO Heavyweight Champion in Francesco Damiani. And the marquee fight of Biggs early and total career was an embarrassing but good effort (for him) against Mike Tyson for the Unified Heavyweight crown. Biggs fought valiantly in his first twenty fights and took the longest in doing so, he took a break after his losses to Tyson, Damiani, and Mason consecutively and accomplished the feat in sixty-two months.

Now a current big time player in the division and ready to stake his claim to Champion once again is the 1996 Super heavyweight Gold medalist, Wladimir Klitschko: Wladimir had an amazing amateur background and wasted no time in piling up victories. Wladimir had won the WBC International Heavyweight title in his seventeenth fight and successfully defended it against a very promising Cody Koch, whom we should have heard more from, but his life and career was cut short two months after the fight. And in his twentieth bout Wladimir effectively ended Najee Shaheed???s hope at ever becoming a contender, in a first round Knockout. Wladimir didn???t face the best competition, but he took on some quality opponents, and his first twenty fights went by at a blistering pace of twenty-one months.

In a matter of time we will put the same pressure on the 2004 Super heavyweight Gold medallist as we have on Harrison. So let???s see how he is doing now. Alexander Povetkin: Povetkin turned pro in June of 2005. He has fought four times so far most recently this past Saturday in which he took a 4 round UD. Povetkin is 4-0 (3 Ko???s). He is slated to fight on the Valuev/Ruiz undercard on Dec. 17th. He hasn???t fought anybody of notoriety of yet, but will have five fights under his belt in six months of time. Povetkin is off to a much faster start than Harrison. Maybe we???ll see him soon on the global scene. Time will tell.

Now there is so much pressure put on a former Gold medallist shoulders to become the next great champion. Harrison seems to have the skills, but has taken his sweet time achieving greatness. Time is not on Harrison???s side. So we should expect to see a big step-up in competition for Harrison, and from that we should be able to derive whether or not Audley Harrison is the next Lennox Lewis or Tyrell Biggs.


----------



## GFR (Nov 14, 2005)

*Now or Never for Roman Karmazin
*
14.11.05 - Gabriel Decrease: Roman Karmazin needs to make a move, and a big one at that. With the upset glory he garnered by beating Kassim Ouma from post-to-post fading from the short-memory of the sweet science, Karmazin is now faced with the daunting task of selecting another opponent against which he can attempt to solidify his claim to the 154-pound throne. Before jawing over possible fights, here is a quick flashback to the fateful upset that hurled Karmazin headlong into the world championship mix:

Roman was an unknown, underdog???grossly underestimated and underpaid???when he went into his fight with the highly touted much-beloved Kassim ???The Dream??? Ouma on July 14th, 2005. ???The Dream??? was young, fresh, and had coolly cruised past a stiff lineup of opposition that included Kofi Jantuah, crafty veteran Verno Philips, Carlos Bojorquez, and a rough-and-rugged Angel Hernandez.

Kassim looked to be on his way to pound-for-pound notoriety. Karmazin was coming back impressively, but with little fanfare, after a decision loss to a somewhat faded Javier Castillejo. But the story behind that now notorious loss was as invisible to the boxing public as most of Karmazin???s fights, which had never been the subject of mainstream media interest. And the sad reality is that there is no such thing as an unheralded favorite. Accordingly, boxing pundits and bookmakers alike gave Karmazin a snowball???s chance in Hell of beating Ouma.

But, looking back, they should have been more mindful of the Russian???s moniker, Roman Karmazin was ???Made In Hell.??? From the first bell Karmazin fought his fight. He threw a deadly and persistent body attack at Ouma throughout the early rounds, flooring him twice in the process. Kassim proved tough and ambled on, sometimes forcing Karmazin to take the pressure off momentarily and use his reach to keep Ouma at bay. However, Karmazin remained in the driver???s seat and worked Ouma over until the fight???s end. Roman was instantly catapulted to the iconic status in his native Russia and to the top of the junior middleweight rankings worldwide.

Just days after the fight Karmazin was quoted as saying, ???[I am] not sure when my first title defense will take place, but for me it???s the sooner the better. I???m ready to start training tomorrow if I have to.??? Now, four months later, Karmazin has no fight scheduled. And if there is one thing a newly crowned champion who won his title in a massive upset needs to do it is stay as busy as possible. Karmazin had initially hoped for a 154-pound unification showdown against workhorse tactician Winky Wright.

But now that Wright is campaigning at middleweight and awaiting an elusive superfight with the winner of the rematch between Bernard Hopkins and Jermain Taylor, Karmazin must look elsewhere for an opponent. His best options are fights with Nicoroguan wildman and WBC champion Ricardo Mayorga, and perpetual fan-favorite Fernando Vargas. But both have high-profile fights scheduled in the somewhat distant future. Mayorga will be rumbling with Oscar De La Hoya this coming May, and Vargas will face a comebacking Shane Mosely in late February. Either guy???or either of the two scheduled opponents for that matter???has the time to fight Karmazin in the near future, but probably won???t because he represents a long risk for short money. Stablemate Daniel Santos might be an appetizing opponent. ???El Pillin??? hasn???t fought in over a year, holds the WBO alphabet strap, and won a technical decision over highly regarded boxer-puncher Antonio Margarito.

And most importantly a fight with Santos could prove an easy test for Karmazin if he comes in as motivated and effective as he did against Ouma. Speaking of which, Roman could also look to a rematch with ???The Dream.??? Rumors of possible illness gave Kassim some sympathy credit in losing, and a return would remove all doubt about Karmazin???s legitimacy. Beyond those fighters, Karmazin???s options are not so appetizing, and limited to unknown and untested Sergeii Dzinziruk, Alex Terra Garcia, an ancient and sadly-diminished Vernon Forrest, a now lost-seeming Kofi Jantuah, or the threadbare, but still crafty Ike Quartey, who seems to refuse to die.

Karmazin has a good shot at beating any man in the division. He is an old school warrior who commands a running knowledge of modern technical style. That, clearly, is a deadly combination. Karmazin maintain composure and land hard shots around Ricardo Mayorga???s atomic bombs the same as he could stick and move, conserve and rush, with those more slick-boxing opponents like the newly tactical ???El Feroz??? and Daniel Santos. Whatever the agenda, Karmazin likes to fight, and never seems concerned about marring his face or hands when he has to. He revels in the sacrifice that is a requisite part of life in the ring. His chin is made of Damascus steel, and was forged in the fires of the mob-ridden, bullet-ridden Hell from whence he rose to fistic fame. However, he???s not too Gatti-esque to recognize the strategic advantage of avoiding punches.

Karmazin knows what it???s like to get sent to the back of the line. After promotional setbacks held him back from several title fights, and a proposed fight with Oscar De La Hoya that dried up faster than a kiddie pool in the Sahara, Karmazin was left so broke, and despondent that he neglected to train properly or put up much of a fight in what turned out to be a remarkably close decision loss to lukewarm fringe-contender Javier Castillejo. After a break, and a few repairs to his outlook on his career, Karmazin finally got his shot and made way more than the most of it, proving that he belongs among the division???s elite, and has always been far more gifted than anyone gave him credit for.

He and his team need to make a fight before his international marketability runs out, or time and punishment catch up with a fighter who has, by his own admission, fought more fights in unlicensed pits and barrooms than in the prize ring. Karmazin said after his victory over Kassim Ouma, ???It???s time to unify this division!??? It sure is. The Russian would do well to take the example of fellow hard-luck workhorse Winky Wright, with whom he so ardently seeks a showdown. Wright has been a non-stop highlight-reel of guts and technical brilliance since his celebrated first fight with Shane Moseley, proving that there is nothing more thrilling than watching a guy fight who has had to fight for every inch he traversed on his way to the top of the mountain. If Karmazin succeeds in similar fashion, perhaps he will lure Wright into a high-stakes, high-profile fight after all.


----------



## GFR (Nov 15, 2005)

Tarver talks about role in Rocky VI

15.11.05 - The doors are locked and the windows are shuttered. No one is allowed to look in as boxing superstar Antonio Tarver prepared for the fight of his life. His opponent? Rocky Balboa. But even though Tarver???s acting debut as Mason ???The Line??? Dixon in the sixth Rocky film - entitled ???Rocky Balboa??? - sees him portraying a fictional heavyweight champion, ???The Magic Man??? believes that in this case, art may soon be imitating life..

???Mason Dixon is a very brash, very skillful heavyweight champion,??? said Tarver, taking a break from a hectic filming schedule. ???Unfortunately, he came along at a time when the heavyweight division is much like it is today, and people are remembering the great days when Rocky Balboa was on top. It must have been a fortune teller who wrote the script because that???s what we???re gunning for in the near future. Acting in this film gives me an opportunity to really feel what being the heavyweight champion of the world is all about.???

Promoter Joe DeGuardia of Star Boxing believes Tarver is a natural for Hollywood. ???Boxing fans have known for years how charismatic Antonio is,??? said DeGuardia. ???Now the entire world will see ???The Magic Man??? not only as a spectacular fighter, but as a true superstar.???

Now checking in at a solid 200 pounds, Tarver, the current light heavyweight champion, is enjoying his first foray into the world of filmmaking. ???Believe it or not, there are a lot of similarities to getting ready for a fight,??? said Tarver. ???It???s just preparation. Working with a guy like Sylvester Stallone, he???s a perfectionist, he truly believes in this movie, and he wants the best. That???s why I???m here, to help him realize his vision.??? Stallone, who is the writer, director, and star of Rocky Balboa, says, ???Antonio Tarver is a spectacular fighter and a fantastic find who will bring the ultimate realism to this film. This is the only time in history where a reigning world champion is playing a reigning world champion.???

That experience has helped Tarver adjust to the acting life, and it also makes the fight scenes some of the most realistic ever committed to film. ???We???ve been working a lot of long hours and I think the people are going to be surprised at how real this is,??? said Tarver. ???People won???t know the difference between a fight with me and Roy Jones Jr. and a fight with me and Rocky Balboa. The contact, the intensity, this is what???s going to sell this movie. When they say ???lights, camera, action,??? this is going be a real fight.???

And once shooting wraps up for Tarver in mid-January, he???ll be back in the gym to get ready for his next great adventure in the ring. ???I???m looking to go on to bigger and better things, and I???m going to be taking it to the next level,??? said Tarver. ???I think the heavyweight division is in dire need of CPR and I???m gonna be the breath of fresh air.???


----------



## GFR (Nov 15, 2005)

*Why Hopkins Will Win The Rematch*

15.11.05 - By Geoffrey Ciani: I must admit, I was rather shocked when Jermain Taylor defeated Bernard Hopkins for the undisputed middleweight championship earlier this year. I didn???t think the younger fighter had what it took to beat the seasoned veteran, but I was wrong. Taylor exhibited a fine display of skills and toughness, highlighted by one of the best jabs boxing has seen since Larry Holmes.

Taylor was awarded a split decision victory over Hopkins, and rightfully so. I scored the bout the same way that two of the three judges did: 115-113 in favor of Taylor. The third judge inexplicably scored this one for Hopkins, with the ridiculous score of 116-112 ??? I wonder what fight he was watching? In any case, it was clear to me that Taylor had done just enough to win the boxing match. However, despite winning the boxing match, Taylor clearly lost the ???fight???. Allow me to explain: Taylor certainly did enough to win the bout, fair and square. I had him winning the first four rounds, as well as the sixth, seventh, and eighth rounds.

Since there were no knockdowns and no point deductions, that in and of itself was enough to win the boxing match; but Taylor clearly lost the ???fight.???

Hopkins came on very strong in the end, easily sweeping the final four rounds of the contest, while administering a brutal beating on his younger opponent in the process. It even seemed as if he may have been able to take Taylor out down the stretch, as Taylor was repeatedly shaken-up and appeared to be on weary legs. Hopkins was much more dominant over the last four rounds than Taylor was during any point of the fight, despite the fact Taylor won more rounds. Simply put, Hopkins roughed Taylor up down the stretch; he won the ???fight???.

This is the way things typically go in a Hopkins match. He is a slow starter, who often starts off cautiously. He likes to feel his opponents out in the early rounds before turning the tables on them mid-fight. The reason he???s usually able to do this is because he???s extremely patient, he has a tremendous ability to adapt during the course of a fight, and he has obscene stamina. Hopkins is simply one of the best conditioned athletes in all of professional boxing (if not, all of professional sports), regardless of the fact he???s 40 years old. In fact, he???s one of the very few athletes who trains 365 days each year; his dedication is impeccable!

This match started off much like that of a typical Hopkins fight. Taylor won the early rounds, which was no surprise because Hopkins usually concedes these rounds in an attempt to figure out his opponent and get his timing down. Hopkins then came back to win the 5th round, and at the time, I had thought this was the beginning of the end for Taylor; I believed the tables had been turned.

However, Hopkins didn???t capitalize on his advantage, and the momentum returned to Taylor over the next three rounds. It started appearing as if Hopkins???s age may have finally been catching up to him before he suddenly regained control of the bout, and essentially dominated the final four rounds of the fight. The 40 year old had more left in the gas tank than did his 26 year old opponent. For this reason, I truly believe that Hopkins was the winner of this ???fight???, despite having lost the boxing match.

So where did Hopkins go wrong? Basically, it was a matter of him turning things up too little too late. When these two meet again, do not expect ???The Executioner??? to make the same mistake again. Hopkins will know he has to turn the action up sooner, and he???ll know he has what it takes to outlast his younger opponent.

The shame of it is, Hopkins is ideally suited for 15 round fights. Unlike most fighters of today, he appears to get stronger later in the fight. When watching Hopkins fight, it actually appears as if he gets better with each passing round, and whenever his fights end, it always looks as if he could easily go another three rounds, whereas his opponents usually look exhausted and completely drained.

I, for one, think Taylor realizes he lost the ???fight??? and realizes he was lucky to escape with the decision against Hopkins. Going into the rematch, I???m convinced that Hopkins has the psychological advantage in this one. In the back of his mind, Taylor must realize that he was the one who took more punishment in their first fight. He may have won more rounds, but the rounds Hopkins won were much more convincing, and Hopkins was the one who looked much fresher by fight???s end.

When the rematch happens on December 3, look for this bout to look much like their first, only this time, expect Hopkins to turn up the heat a little sooner. It should be another close fight, but Hopkins will prove his superiority this time around. He just needs to move his game plan from the last fight up a few rounds This should enable Hopkins to win via unanimous decision or late stoppage.

Hopkins shan???t be denied again!


----------



## GFR (Nov 15, 2005)

*Mayweather On The Road to Glory*

15.11.05 - By Goran Dragosavac: There has been lot said and written about Floyd Mayweather as the boxer whose skills are on different level from anyone else currently in sport of boxing. To be honest, his talent is out of this world. Watching him switching between offence and defense, between inside and outside, watching his quickness and power is as much art as it is sport.

Mayweather may never achieve mainstream following and recognition, notoriety or charisma like some other top boxers. He may never bring new fans into boxing in the way that others have done, (more by what they done out of the ring than in the ring) - but that's all irrelevant.

When all is said and done, it is what you do in a ring that counts. It is about how deep you go under the surface of this noble sport, it is about how well you utilize all boxing elements that makes you unpredictable, unreadable and unbeatable.

Floyd Mayweather has moved up the boxing to a level that has never been before, and I believe he is only few (big) fights away of rewriting boxing history. So, let us try to imagine hypothetically what are these "glory defining" fights:

Mayweather vs. Miguel Cotto:

Intriguing match up, even though Mayweather would have slight advantage in all "departments", it would still be the very challenging and interesting fight. Cotto has faced adversity before and certainly seem to have winning mentality, although it seems that his unbeaten record seem to be nearing to an end with each coming fight. Realistically, I don't see this fight happening any time soon - as both fighters would see it as a high risk - low return fight.

Mayweather vs. Hatton:

This fight is very much on a cards, and it is bound to happen, sooner or later. And when it does - it will be career defining fight for both fighters. In Hatton - Mayweather would face his toughest and strongest opponent. He would be put on relentless body attack, being roughed up and wrestled more than ever before.

And if Mayweather had few problems in his first fight with pressure fighter like Castillo - with Hatton, at junior welterweight division - those problems would rapidly escalate.

Mayweather vs. Zab Judah:

This would be yet another weight division and yet another unexplored territory. In Zab Judah he would be fighting pretty much copy of himself as far as is speed, power, agility (and trash talking) is concerned - but in even bigger package. That would be yet another tough challenge for Floyd.

Mayweather vs. Oscar de la Hoya:

Technically, I see this fight as possibly easiest for Mayweather, since Oscar is winding up his illustrious career, however, for Floyd this would be the fight to bring him to the mainstream followers. Also, this would bring very much "Holywood soap opera" dimension to it, since his in-fall-out father is De la Hoya's trainer. We can just imagine to what levels that would be exploited by the promoters, and the media - which would not necessarily be bad for boxing.

Suffice, to say this fight would bring rainfall of money to Mayweather - and provided he wins that fight too - not much would be left for him to accomplish, apart to risking his own legacy by fighting Mayorga's type of fighters.

And if he ever gets unbeaten through these fights, - it is fair to assume that not only his fame would be of mythical proportions - but his cockiness too, so I could even imagine Pretty Boy challenging names like Tyson or even Buterbean, and I could imagine both of them accepting it for a few dollars more - and regretting it soon after.

Anyway... back to reality, and reality is coming this Saturday in form of Shambee Mitchell.

So, before Mayweather carries on marching his walk to glory - he has tough fight on his hands. Mitchell is certainly not a pushover. He is big, fast and strong, and if Floyd Mayweather cruises to easy victory with Shambee Mitchell - the way he has done with all other his opponents (except Castillo in their first fight), then I sincerely wonder - where are his boxing limits, and does he have them at all?


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 16, 2005)

This is some interesting stuff, Foreman.  But I have to question why "judging the judges 2" even entertains fights such as Douglas-Tyson, which was decided by knockout.  How can this even be debated?  Anyway, Douglas and Floyd are both from my hometown, so I still root for Floyd.  Douglas shoud pony up 14.95 and post a journal.  Or, is he dead, I can't remember.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 16, 2005)

Perhaps the most disappointing sport on the planet is pro boxing, followed closely by Olympic boxing.  Wait, I forgot the WNBA.  It supersedes all as the most disappointing sport.


----------



## GFR (Nov 16, 2005)

Harrison v Williams: A must win with style for Audley

16.11.05 - By James Allan: When Audley Harrison and Danny Williams meet at the ExCel Arena in London on the 10th of December, it shouldn???t be looked upon as a chance for either boxer to catapult themselves into a World title shot, it should be looked upon as a test of whether or not Audley has any real future in the upper echelons of the Heavyweight division.

*Danny Williams is, to be fair, a limited fighter, who has risen to prominence on the back of his win over Mike Tyson, a Tyson who was nothing more than a mere shadow of the fighter he used to be.* Before this victory Danny had lost to Julius Francis, had been hammered around the ring by Sinan Samil Sam and had lost his British and Commonwealth titles to Michael Sprott. It was on the back of his loss to Sprott that Williams was presented with the match-up with Tyson.

An easy victory for Mike, a decent payday for Danny and a run to another title shot Mike???s handlers must have thought. What Tyson and his handler???s hadn???t counted on was Williams actually getting through the first round. Once Williams had survived that opening three minutes it was only a matter of time before he knocked Tyson out, so completely shot was Mike as a legitimate contender.

Kudos to Danny for surviving that first round, he had to show real heart and a solid jaw to get through, but he was badly exposed in his next fight against Vitali Klitschko in which he was hit by almost every punch in Klitschko???s arsenal on his way to being TKO???d in the eighth round. Pulling out of a fight against Matt Skelton at less than a day???s notice seemed to be heralding his departure from the sport, but the offer of a fight against Harrison has given Danny another opportunity and another reasonable payday. *This fight, combined with the purses he picked up from his fights with Tyson and Klitschko, should ensure that Danny has a bit of cash in the bank and it???s probably just as well, as I think Audley will finish Danny???s short spell of competing in the higher pay brackets.*

Audley is the most maligned fighter in the Heavyweight division today. His gold medal from the 2000 Olympics, where he cruised through his opposition, should have been his springboard to wealth, fame and glory in the professional ranks. While it has certainly brought him wealth, a reported £2 million contract from the BBC to broadcast his first ten fights, the fame isn???t quite what he had hoped for, as witnessed by his nickname ???Fraudley???, and the only glory he seems to have achieved is the capturing of the less than worthless WBF World Heavyweight title.

Audley is better known for his painfully slow progress in the pro ranks and the less than impressive calibre of most of his opponents. Julius Francis is an honest fighter, dogged and durable, but really nothing more than a journeyman. He is the only opponent that Audley and Danny have in common, Danny lost on points in their first encounter before winning in the fourth on their return, while Audley won on points. Not too much can be read into these encounters as they were four and three years apart respectively. Recently however, Audley has started to face people who on paper at least, are a step up from his earlier opponents. Robert Wiggins and Robert Davis have fought a few better-known fighters, although they have lost every time that they have stepped up a level. Tomasz Bonin at least came to the ring with an unbeaten record, as did Richel Hersisia. I am not defending Audley???s choice of opponents; anybody who has blown his own trumpet as consistently as Audley has should have been mixing in far better company than this by now.

The main reasons that Audley has not made faster progress are that he has been far too cautious in his choice of opponents and more interested in running and promoting his own businesses and shows than he has been in becoming World Heavyweight champion. Branching out into other interests either within or outside of the sport is fine, provided you have set out to achieve what you say you are going to do. Too many boxers have been left cheated and broke by crooked promoters and managers, that Audley has decided that he will not end up that way, is commendable. However, the chances of that happening to Audley given the massive financial pulling power that he commanded after the Olympics were very small.

Whatever else he may be, Audley is not stupid or reckless and only a very stupid and reckless person would be likely to squander the kind of money that Audley was going to earn. Audley should have focused on what he said his main goal was, becoming champion. After that he could then have moved into other areas of the sport and earned even more money. By doing it before he reached his stated target, he spent more time in a suit dealing with businessmen than he did in the gym and the ring, which is where he should have been.

Frank Warren???s Sports Network are promoting the Williams v Harrison fight. Frank may not be everybody???s favourite person, but he knows how to put on a promotion and this should leave Audley free to get into the best condition possible. A fit and motivated Audley Harrison will be too much for Danny Williams to handle. At times Audley has looked fantastic, he seems to have all the skills necessary to reach the top, a good defence, reasonable power and the ability to pick and throw difficult shots. He was excellent against Hersisia and won comfortably against Wiggins and Davis. In truth, while he may have struggled to finish off some of his earlier opponents, he has never been in any real trouble against anyone he has fought.

Danny Williams has fought in better company than Audley, but has taken a couple of serious beatings for his trouble, especially against Vitali Klitschko, were he was mercilessly hammered before the referee stopped the fight. That beating confirmed two things, one is that Danny has got heart; the other is that he is not in the top tier of fighters. Audley has the ability to be in that top tier, the fight against Williams is the perfect opportunity to showcase his talents. The division is up for grabs and a stylish victory for Audley, not a dreary points win, could put him in the frame for a shot at one of Don King???s champions. If he comes through this fight with reputation enhanced.


----------



## GFR (Nov 16, 2005)

*Hatton - Maussa: Unification at 140*

16.11.05 - By Michael Montero: Next Saturday in Sheffield, South Yorkshire, England ??? inside the Hallam FM Arena ??? the current IBF and WBA Light Welterweight titlists will square off in what promises to be an entertaining bout. Here???s a quick preview of the fight:

Carlos Maussa ??? WBA 140 titlist, Columbian, 34 years in age, 5???10 ½??? in height, 73??? reach

. Maussa carries a professional record of 20-2-0 (18 KOs). He was competitive in his two losses (one to current WBO titlist Miguel Cotto) and is coming off an impressive upset of former WBA champ Vivian Harris ??? having defeated him via 7th round KO on the under card of the June 25th Gatti-Mayweather PPV bout. His style is ugly but very difficult for opponent to figure out, and he always brings it when he???s in the ring.

Ricky Hatton ??? IBF 140 titlist, British, 27 years in age, 5???6??? in height, 65??? reach.

. Hatton boasts an unblemished professional record of 39-0-0 (29 KOs). The stocky Brit can be described as a ???busy??? fighter ??? he gets up in his opponent???s chest from the second the bell rings and looks just as fresh in the 12th round as most fighters do in the 1st. He is currently considered the ???linear champ??? of the 140 pound division via his 11th round TKO victory over Kostya Tszyu back on June 4th in Manchester. In defeating Tszyu, Hatton beat ???the man??? and thus became ???the man??? ??? that is until somebody beats him.

On paper it would seem that Carlos Maussa has the edge in this match due to his clear size advantage (4 ½??? in height as well as 8??? in reach. Then again, others may say that Ricky Hatton has the edge as this fight is in his homeland of England (not to mention the age factor ??? being 7 years younger). I say it???s a close fight, but I give a slight edge to Hatton. I feel that in the beginning rounds Maussa will use his reach and awkward style to ward Hatton off ??? however the Brit will constantly pressure the Columbian and begin to cut the ring off by the middle rounds. Only 6 of Maussa???s pro fights have gone beyond the 4th round, while 18 of Hatton???s have. Ricky is used to fighting late, his conditioning is always top notch, and he has the chin to handle Carlos??? punches. Therefore, I predict that Maussa wears down in the later rounds, and we see a late TKO victory for Ricky Hatton next Saturday.

NOTES (things to look forward to):

I have to admit that I was sick when I heard about the cancellation of Klitschko-Rahman as I was looking forward to this fight emphatically. It???s tough when, as a die hard fan, you are looking forward to an event and it???s taken away at the last moment. However, I was quickly pulled out of my brief depression upon learning of the upcoming super-fight between 168 pound kingpins Jeff Lacy and Joe Calzaghe. Apparently this fight is to take place in either February or March of 2006. Personally I???ll believe it when I see it ??? but if this thing really does happen it will completely make me forget about the disappointment of Klitschko-Rahman. The winner of this contest will carry the IBF, IBO, WBO and RING belts ??? and will have to enter everybody???s pound for pound top-ten list by default. I have to give the advantage to Lacy (although my heart???s with the Italian Dragon) in this one based purely on youth and strength ??? however if this fight takes place in Calzaghe???s prime I believe it???s an easy points victory for the Welshman???

Whether or not that Super Middleweight MEGA-fight takes place or not ??? we have two rematches coming up that everybody wants to see. First we have the Taylor-Hopkins rematch on December 3rd, and then Pacquiao-Morales II on January 21st. I???m not exactly sure how I feel about these fights just yet, but my gut is telling me that both Hopkins and Pacquiao get their revenge in these match-ups. However my predictions may change as these bouts draw closer???

For my fellow heavyweight fans that are down in the dumps (with me) upon learning of Vitali Klitschko???s retirement, don???t fret because there are some interesting fights coming up, and a few ???hopefuls??? to keep an eye on. Undefeated prospect Calvin Brock will take on veteran slugger David Tua on January 28th. Will Brock win and prove he???s worthy of a title shot ??? or will Tua win and show that he is definitely back? This fight is free on HBO (thank God) so even if you are only moderately interested in the heavies, you should check it out as the winner will probably get a title shot sometime in 2006. Fellow prospect Samuel Peter has a mid December ???stay busy??? fight, and Audley Harrison will take on fellow Brit Danny Williams in December as well. This will be Harrison???s biggest test to date against a guy who can take a punch. Also, baby brother Wladimir Klitschko is still the IBF and WBO mandatory so we should see him fight for a title in ???06 as well. This is his chance to step out of his older brother???s shadow and prove that, although flawed, he is a worthy champion.


----------



## GFR (Nov 16, 2005)

*What happened to ???Sugar??? Shane Mosley?*

16.11.05 - By Geoffrey Ciani: Once upon a time, Shane Mosley was widely regarded as one of the best boxers in all of boxing. In fact, some people even viewed him as the best boxer in the world, including this author.

With his decisive victory over De La Hoya in June of 2000, Mosley became an instant star. In that bout, Mosley put on a masterful performance with an impeccable display of speed, agility, and cat-like reflexes. It was a tremendous victory! After all, Mosley wasn???t fighting some two-bit pug; he was in the ring with the biggest name in boxing ??? ???The Golden Boy???! And this was back when De La Hoya was still in the midst of his prime. In fact, it was arguably the first time ???The Golden Boy??? had ever been bested in the ring (his loss to Felix Trinidad a year earlier was extremely controversial; I had De La Hoya beating Trinidad by a score of 116-112, but that???s neither here nor there).

More impressive was the fact that Mosley had spent the majority of his career as a lightweight, where he became the IBF champion after winning a lop-sided decision against the reigning champ, Philip Holiday. Mosley would go on to defend this title eight times before abandoning the division in order to pursue other career opportunities ??? primarily, a big money bout against ???The Golden Boy???. In fact, Mosley was so determined to make the De La Hoya bout happen, that he simply skipped over the junior welterweight division and headed straight for the big money (the welterweight division), where a bout with De La Hoya could become a reality. After having only two fights in his new division, Mosley secured his mega-bout against De La Hoya.

With his impressive victory over the biggest name in boxing, Mosley???s future in the sport appeared to have unlimited potential. In Mosley, boxing had what appeared to be a perfect fighting package. He was a fighter capable of throwing lightning-fast combos, and he had decent power, with a good chin, and stellar overall athleticism. He was indeed worthy of the ???Sugar??? moniker much like Robinson and Leonard before him.

After his bout with De La Hoya, Mosley???s stock rose even further as a result of three consecutive knockout victories in which ???Sugar??? Shane looked most impressive. Mosley was distancing himself from the pack, and had a legitimate claim as the number one pound-for-pound boxer. Unlike Trinidad (another P4P contender at that time), Mosley didn???t have any questionable victories, and unlike Roy Jones, Jr. (another top P4P candidate), Mosley was knocking his opponents out in impressive fashion. By the time Mosley disposed of Adrian Stone in an absolutely incredible display of raw talent, people began wondering: ???Is there anyone out there who can beat ???Sugar??? Shane Mosley???? It certainly didn???t appear as if there was anyone who could!

However, this is boxing, and styles make fights. Unfortunately for Mosley, it turned out his very next bout would be against someone who posed a stylistic nightmare for Mosley ??? Vernon Forrest!

Following his knockout victory over Stone, ???Sugar??? Shane became interested in moving up to the junior middleweight division. It appeared that there was no competition left for him at 147, so he intended to follow De La Hoya up to 154, no doubt in search of a return bout with ???The Golden Boy???. However, after negotiations broke down with Ronald ???Winky??? Wright, Mosley decided to remain at 147 and fight his old nemesis, Vernon Forrest.

Forrest and Mosley had already met as amateurs in 1992, and Forrest defeated Mosley for the right to fight on the 1992 US Olympics team. Despite this fact, few people thought this significant. After all, Mosley had become one of the best professional boxing had to offer, and Forrest was still a relatively unknown in the professional ranks.

"A loss in the amateurs doesn't mean anything at the professional level." These were the words spoken by Mosley leading up to his bout with Forrest ??? and most people assumed Mosley would win the bout, as evidenced by the fact that Mosley was a seven-to-one favorite going into the fight. However, despite all of this, Forrest entered the bout determined to win, even guaranteeing victory ??? he did not disappoint his fans.

Forrest shocked Mosley and the boxing world en route to winning a twelve round unanimous decision. Speaking frankly, Forrest schooled Mosley, and did so with relative ease, having twice knocked Mosley down in the second round following an accidental clash of heads. Mosley was able to regain his legs in the 3rd round, and he somehow managed to make it all the way to the final bell. It was a brave performance, despite the fact that Mosley was in survival mode for a good portion of the bout. Mosley actually started coming on strong in the middle rounds, but a series of vicious body shots landed by Forrest in the 10th caused Mosley to literally scream in agony which brought an end to any would-be rallies. This sealed the deal, and Forrest coasted in the championship rounds.

Forrest had literally knocked the ???Sugar??? out of Shane Mosley!

Mosley would never again be the same fighter. Forrest not only erased Mosley???s aura of invincibility, but he ruined Mosley as a fighter. To be sure, ???Sugar??? Shane was still one of the better boxers in the sport, but he would never again display the skills and athleticism that had once defined him as an elite fighter. It was as if Mosley lost his killer instinct after fighting Forrest. He no longer threw combinations the way he used to; it was as if he was reluctant to do so out of fear of being hit with a counter punch while in the midst of a wild frenzy of combination punching.

Sure, Mosley would go on to do better in his rematch with Forrest, but it didn???t matter much. That bout proved, beyond any shadow of a doubt, that the things that once made Mosley great were now gone. Forrest had ruined his psyche. Mosley had attempted to squeak out a decision, but to no avail, as Forrest decisively won the rematch, despite the fact it was a much closer fight (I scored it 115-113 in favor of Forrest). Mosley was incapable of overcoming the style difficulties presented by Forrest.

He eventually did move up to 154 for that rematch with ???The Golden Boy???, but by that time, both men were mere shells of their former selves. Incidentally, Mosley won his rematch with De La Hoya in an extremely controversial bout that many felt ???The Golden Boy??? should have been awarded the decision. Personally, I scored the bout 115-113 in favor of Mosley, but it didn???t matter much ??? it was clear that Mosley would never again be the fighter he once was.

So once again, Mosley held a victory over De La Hoya, and it appeared he may have gotten his career back on track. That is, until he made the unwise decision of choosing to fight a unification bout with ???Winky??? Wright (instead of a third bout with De La Hoya). ???Winky??? was a fighter who had been stuck on the outside looking in for many years. The elite fighters, such as Trinidad & De La Hoya, had never given him an opportunity to showcase his talents in a mega-bout. Unfortunately for Mosley, he afforded ???Winky??? that opportunity and Wright took full advantage of the situation he had been longing for.

Wright defeated Mosley in back-to-back matches, the first time more impressively than the next. Mosley just couldn???t seem to figure Wright out, which is no surprise, considering the defensive wizard often had a seemingly impenetrable defense along with an awkward southpaw style. Since his bouts with Wright, ???Sugar??? Shane moved back down to 147 where he would win a couple of unspectacular victories, putting himself back on the winning track.

So where does Mosley go from here? Well, he???s slated to fight Fernando Vargas early next year (ironically, in a bout which is being promoted by ???Golden Boy Promotions???).

But does Mosley have enough left to offer? Can he possibly make one last run at greatness? Or has Vernon Forrest forever ruined Shane Mosley? Can Mosley return to form that made him worthy of the ???Sugar??? moniker, or is he on a hopeless descent into mediocrity?


----------



## GFR (Nov 16, 2005)

*Floyd Mayweather: His Own Worst Enemy*

16.11.05 - By Gabriel DeCrease: There is little doubt that Floyd Mayweather sits alone on the pound-for-pound throne. He is fast as a sprinting jaguar and pounces on his prey with the same precise deadliness. He has all the energy of a zealous first-year pro and the ring savvy of a well-worn veteran.

Mayweather is blessed with more raw athletic ability than any other fighter in the game, and his continuously superb conditioning only amplifies his natural edge. His style, though structured and technical, is action-oriented. A list of fighters who could make similar boasts would be a short and very exclusive one populated by legends like Muhammad Ali, Ray Robinson, Willie Pep, Carlos Monzon, and Ray Leonard.

Yet, somehow Pretty Boy Floyd has not become a legend in his own time, or a big draw among fans of the sweet science. The worldwide boxing community acknowledges Mayweather???s dominance, but many fans pathologically root against him, hoping a courageous opponent???as was the case with big-hearted brawler Arturo Gatti???will overcome Floyd???s obvious advantages and knock him through the ropes.

Floyd was brilliant and vicious in his early blowout of Angel Manfredy. He was impossibly exacting in his annihilation of rough-and-ready Emmanuel Augustus in which Mayweather???s fists were like laser guided missiles locked onto Augustus??? face and firing nonstop. And most recently, he shut-out and shut-down blood-and-guts legend Arturo Gatti inside six rounds.

So why is it that the prize fighter who seems to have the proverbial keys to the castle dangling from his many title belts met with such disdain?

The first and most obvious answer is that Mayweather has a bad attitude. He is often dismissive, arrogant, irritable, and sardonic. This tactic is all-too-effective in bullying and bamboozling people within the industry. He is convinced of his own superiority, and it is in this way that he maintains a bizarre sort of de facto hegemony over promoters, fighting peers, and media personalities. Mayweather may be one of the few Calvanists ever to lace up a pair of gloves. In an interview given before his last fight, Floyd said of his opponent, ???I don???t worry about what he???s got. I can outbox this guy, outslug this guy. I???ve been world champion for so many years. Nobody can beat me. There is no way to beat me.??? This is a classic Mayweather sound bite, and, in the end, he was right. The problem is, of course, that the public does not buy his line of self-satisfying rhetoric in the same way.

Yes, Mayweather is undefeated, and has turned in some truly masterful performances on the championship level. But he brags so excessively that his achievements are effectively diminished. In another interview, Mayweather claimed, ???I look at the newspapers and they say Castillo and Corrales fight and they don???t want a rematch. Then they say that these guys have so much heart. I???ll show you heart, I???m willing to fight anybody and can make it happen.??? Sadly, Mayweather had interpreted the post-fight comment by trainer Joe Goosen that it would be sadistic to stage a return as an indication that the fighters themselves did not crave a rematch. In fact, as anyone within a few light-years of the fight game knows, both fighters immediately signed on for, and subsequently, fought a controversial, if not brutal, rematch only months after the first fight. Floyd, undoubtedly felt comfortable making these denigrating remarks about the two brave warriors and their fistic eruption because he had beaten both in past fights. But again, Floyd was given a questionable decision in his first fight with Jose Luis Castillo. This was a fight in which Castillo out-landed Mayweather by a distinct margin. And while he won the return by a more comfortable margin, and routed Diego Corrales at a tumultuous low-point in Chico???s career, Mayweather does little to acknowledge the fact that he once nearly lost to Castillo when he brags about sweeping him in their pair of fights. Mayweather unfortunately buys his own clever soft sell.

Another detriment to Floyd???s public image came in the form of felony assault charges levied against him after an incident in which, according to an initial complaint, Mayweather struck the mother of three of his four children several times after a lengthy and heated verbal disagreement. She later recanted, and withdrew her complaint. However, Mayweather was nonetheless ordered to trial. This sort of sordid ordeal is never good for a fighter???s image. Professional boxers, especially world champions are seen as deadly and powerful warriors, so it is doubly appalling to imagine them assaulting an unsuspecting and seemingly helpless loved one. It is almost irrelevant whether or not the charges are dropped.

Every fighter who has entered the ring after a domestic abuse scandal has taken a hit to their marketability and mainstream appeal. Mike Tyson was all-but-ruined after the controversial rape and battery case that ended with his conviction and incarceration. A similar situation temporarily paralyzed the careers of Ricardo Mayorga and Diego Corrales. But those three men had never sold themselves as handsome ambassadors of class and good behavior. In fact, they were sold on almost opposite grounds. Conversely, Pretty Boy Floyd, the former Olympian, is haunted by the expectation that he is a nice, neighborly type. This may not be the case. But the man himself does little to dispel possible myths about his probity. Mayweather spoke publicly after his dubious acquittal on the assault charges by saying, ???What is the part that [the public doesn???t] know? I???m a family man. I have a strong belief and I am really blessed from God. So that???s why I feel that I???m humble. We see battered women and we see battered children and on every holiday we try to give something back. We have a big fight coming up and we give away free turkeys and are always giving something back to the community.??? Retreating to the opposite extreme did not wash, but he kept that act up for some time, and ultimately was dogged by nasty comments ever since. A man would be battered and bloody who took a jab for every time a boxing commentator or journalist made a crass joke about Floyd using women as punching bags or training by sparring with the mothers of his children.

Floyd Mayweather will probably never be a national hero, and that is not to see he is any more morally bankrupt than a lot of fighters who have achieved iconic status in their native countries. Julio Cesar Chavez would probably win if he ran against Vincente Fox in the next Mexican presidential race. And Chavez has long been known as a pathological womanizer and heavy drinker. In fact, The Showtime Network reported that Julio Cesar Chavez Jr. had ultimately petitioned his father to stop getting belligerently drunk at the young fighters matches because it has become such an embarrassment. But Senior remains an untouchable hero of godlike status in Mexico. Carlos Monzon was, by all accounts, an abusive scoundrel outside the ring whose unpredictable outbursts of violence against his wife and many mistresses were well known in Argentina. However, he was a legend among his people, and remained one even after he was convicted of murdering the mother of his son.

That kind of cult-like, indomitable fan loyalty does not seem to be in the cards for Floyd Mayweather. He talks a game that he may never be able to play. And accordingly, his only recourse is to take big fights, one after another, and continuously assert his dominance, if he can, or at least test himself more sternly. The sham that he is about to engage in against a threadbare, battleworn Sharmba Mitchell does not fall in line with what I am suggesting. If Floyd continues his campaign at welterweight he needs to fight Zab Judah or meet the controversially bulked up Jose Luis Castillo for a fight at 147-pounds. . If he moves up to junior middleweight he should first attempt to bait Winky Wright back into the 154-pound division with the promise of a big-payday, or seek a battle with the crafty, tough-as-nails???and shockingly fresh-looking???Roman Karmazin. If he moves back down to junior welterweight it should only be to tangle with The Hitman, that is, assuming Hatton gets by upset artist Carlos Maussa.

Mayweather has proven that idle hands are, in fact, the devil???s workshop. When inactive Floyd???s trash talk is more frequent and less palatable, and he can???t seem to stay out of trouble. The Pretty Boy is at a crucial juncture in his career. And no matter what his press team says about his place on the all-time totem pole, if he doesn???t cement his legacy with meaningful matches now, he will be remembered more for his missed opportunities than his impressive reigns as a world champion.


----------



## GFR (Nov 16, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> This is some interesting stuff, Foreman.  But I have to question why "judging the judges 2" even entertains fights such as Douglas-Tyson, which was decided by knockout.  How can this even be debated?  Anyway, Douglas and Floyd are both from my hometown, so I still root for Floyd.  Douglas shoud pony up 14.95 and post a journal.  Or, is he dead, I can't remember.


Judge: Ken Morita 87-86 | Judge: Masakazu Uchida 86-86 for Tyson until the KO......really bad judging....Mike was losing every round but one or two..Fight ended in the 10 th.


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 18, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Judge: Ken Morita 87-86 | Judge: Masakazu Uchida 86-86 for Tyson until the KO......really bad judging....Mike was losing every round but one or two..Fight ended in the 10 th.


hahahahah i watched that fight live at a pub,,,i was 13 or 14,,,,,,,i was the only person there going for tyson,,,,,the whole fight was fucked,,,,,,,tyson knocked him down in the 8th douglas was down for like 14 seconds,,,,,buster did whip him in that fight though,,,everyone cheered when tyson went down and fumbled for his mouth peice ,,,i was mumbling into my beer at this stage when this chick who was like 20 was flicking out her toungue at me ,,i went and talked to her her bf had just left for work and she stayed having a few drinks with her friend,,,,she took me back to her place and sucked me dry,,,,,,my first heady,,,,,,then 4 mins lately i fucked her doggy my first fuck,,,i went back there every day for 6 weeks until her boyfriend got told by a neighbour and tried to kill me with a spear gun which i survived with minimal scarring to my right arm,,,he beat his mrs black and blue,,breaking fingers and shit,,,,she moved back in with her parent s  i continued fucking her for about 6 months ,,,until i found a chick my age who would fuck and suck,,,good times man good times


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> hahahahah i watched that fight live at a pub,,,i was 13 or 14,,,,,,,i was the only person there going for tyson,,,,,the whole fight was fucked,,,,,,,tyson knocked him down in the 8th douglas was down for like 14 seconds,,,,,buster did whip him in that fight though,,,everyone cheered when tyson went down and fumbled for his mouth peice ,,,i was mumbling into my beer at this stage when this chick who was like 20 was flicking out her toungue at me ,,i went and talked to her her bf had just left for work and she stayed having a few drinks with her friend,,,,she took me back to her place and sucked me dry,,,,,,my first heady,,,,,,then 4 mins lately i fucked her doggy my first fuck,,,i went back there every day for 6 weeks until her boyfriend got told by a neighbour and tried to kill me with a spear gun which i survived with minimal scarring to my right arm,,,he beat his mrs black and blue,,breaking fingers and shit,,,,she moved back in with her parent s  i continued fucking her for about 6 months ,,,until i found a chick my age who would fuck and suck,,,good times man good times


That my friend is a beautiful story!


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

*WBC News: Klitschko will be #1 if he returns*

17.11.05 - WBC President Jose Sulaiman: "On December 20 in paradisiacal Cancun, the World Boxing Council will present Hasim Rahman with the championship belt as the undisputed world heavyweight champion of the WBC, after Vitali Klitschko's retirement due to an injury he suffered a week before their title bout. "At the same time, the WBC has designated Vitali Klitschko as WBC World Champion Emeritus in recognition of his unquestionable loyalty and his extraordinary boxing career.

"He brought great prestige and honor to the heavyweight division, and possessed a record of 35-2-0 with an incredible percentage of 97.1 in victories by KO.

"The WBC World Champion Emeritus automatically becomes the Ambassador for Peace and Good Will in the World through sports.

"With this nomination, Vitali Klitschko will also keep the right to return to the boxing arenas as immediate mandatory official challenger if someday he would wish to come back to professional boxing, instead of retiring definitively.


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

*WBC News: James Toney Voted as WBC Mandatory*

18.11.05 - From WBC President Jose Sulaiman: *???The Board of Governors of the WBC has voted to elect James Toney and Oleg Maskaev as the two official challengers to contend against the former interim WBC World Heavyweight Champion Hasim Rahman,* who was appointed as the WBC undisputed world champion after the retirement from boxing of the former champion Vitali Klitschko, due to injuries..

The heavyweight division had its last mandatory title bout on June 21, 2003, almost 2 ½ years ago, by Lennox Lewis against Vitali Klitschko. Klitschko went on to win the vacant WBC heavyweight title against Corrie Sanders on April 24, 2004.

???Vitali made one voluntary defense against Danny Williams on December 11, 2004, and since then, no other world championship has taken place, except the interim championship bout due to Klitschko???s injuries, when Hasim Rahman became interim champion winning a decision over Monte Barrett in Chicago on August 13, 2005. To ratify Rahman???s undisputed championship and his mandatory defense, the WBC selected two mandatory challengers.

???The first challenger to confirm Rahman as the undisputed champion in the ring, after being appointed as the undisputed champion, shall be James Toney, who obtained 21 of the 34 total votes of the WBC Board of Governors . Toney, from the USA, has a record of 76 fights, with 70 wins, (43 by K.O.) 4 losses and 2 draws. He has been the IBF champion in the middleweight, super middleweight, and cruiserweight divisions and had his last bout with a win on October 1, 2005.

???The second challenger elected is Maskaev, who obtained four votes in favor by the WBC Board, and who will fight next against the winner of world champion Rahman and challenger Toney with no intervening voluntary defense. Maskaev, from Uzbekistan, has a record of 37 fights, with 32 victories (25 by K.O.) with 5 losses.

???The total voting by the Board of Governors of the WBC was 21 votes in favor of James Toney, USA; 5 votes in favor of Wladimir Klitschko, Ukraine, and 4 votes in favor of Oleg Maskaev, with three Governors who did not send their votes. Wladimir Klitschko was taken out of consideration after the report that he will fight for the championship of a different organization.

???During the 44 years of the WBC???s existence, we have had some of the best heavyweight champions of the world, like the greatest, Muhammad Ali, Larry Holmes, Mike Tyson, Lennox Lewis, *George Foreman*, and Joe Frazier, among other great champions. It is the obligation of the WBC to take solid steps to keep boxing as good as it can be according to the times. It is also our general belief that in addition to ordering attractive title matches, this will be our way for all boxers to be best financially favored.

???The free negotiations period for the WBC World Heavyweight Championship between the WBC world champion Rahman and his official challenger Toney will begin today, and if no agreement is reached by December 15, the purse offer ceremony will be celebrated on December 20 in Cancun, Mexico.

Condolences to John Hornewer???

???On behalf of all the members of the WBC, I would like to extend our sympathy to John Hornewer for the passing away of his father. John is highly esteemed and respected in the WBC as an attorney who always represents his boxers with sound basics, and exemplary, respectful behavior for the institution.???


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

*Finally the Great James Toney will be the heavyweight champ of the world as he should be........I can just guess what that bitch Ruiz is going to say about this decision.*


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

*Floyd Mayweather makes his first appearance at 147 pounds in an intriguing welterweight match-up.*

"Pretty Boy" Floyd Mayweather (34-0, 23 KOs), of Grand Rapids, Mich., takes on Sharmba Mitchell (56-4, 30 KOs) of Tacoma Park, Md., in a 12-round welterweight bout that promises to be a display of boxing virtuosity. The undefeated Mayweather, regarded by many observers as the sport's pound-for-pound king, is moving up in weight class once again for the fight.


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

*The Unknown Future of the Heavyweight Division*

18.11.05 - By Troy Ondrizek: With the malcontent towards today???s top heavyweights, everyone ask, who is going to drag the glamour division out of this funk? We as fans are constantly looking for the next big fighter coming along. We all put our hopes into Samuel Peter and came out disappointed in his loss to Wladimir Klitschko. Yes he showed heart, power, and a granite chin. However, he showed he needed all of those qualities just to survive the fight. He showed no apparent boxing skills needed to lift him into the Heavyweight lure that he seeks. Instead seemingly Samuel Peter???s destiny is to be this generation???s David Tua.

So with Lamon Brewster and Wladimir Klitschko being the only two absolute legitimate great Heavyweights today, and only a handful of prospects like Calvin Brock and Nicolay Valuev, putting pressure on our ???out-stayed their welcome??? champions.

The division also possess??? the ???Old Guard??? former contenders and Champions such as Shannon Briggs, Oliver McCall, Riddick Bowe, and Tony Tubbs, trying to capture greatness that was previously within their collective grasp. So I search for relatively unknown prospects that within a year or two can make a big splash in the division and could either end up a true Champion like Lamon Brewster, or an overblown could have been like Dominick Guinn.

I picked five hopefuls and two former Olympians that I have seen in person or on film that have shown some talent and glimpses of what it takes to be a contender. All these prospects are undefeated and under twenty-six years of age. So lets travel across the pond and look at what some may say is the next Vitali Klitschko in Ukrainian Alexander Dimitrenko: He is a 6???7??? 240 or so pound twenty-three year old with a record of 20-0-0, 12 Ko???s. He has steadily moved up in class after feasting on Tomato cans for his first couple of years. He has beaten the Wladimir conqueror in Ross Purity, a decent prospect in and of himself in Chris Koval, and most recently the former World Title challenger in Vaughn Bean.

Dimitrenko has Vitali type size, but he lacks the Klitschko fitness, and subsequently lacks the power and knockout ratio that a man of his stature should possess. With some road work and further emphasis on his footwork and power, he can do some damage to all the older European challengers out there.

Probably the most recognizable American prospect today is Malik Scott. The twenty-five year old has a record of 22-0-0, 10 Ko???s. He has good size in being 6???4??? and around 230 lbs. His physical training looks the part of a boxer, and he has flashed the boxing skills, he reminds me of Calvin Brock. Malik has victories over Calvin???s next opponent David Bostice, and over the ???Ultimate Gatekeeper??? in Louis Monaco. Monaco has fought a who???s who of fighters, including, Vitali Klitschko, Lamon Brewster, Butterbean, Michael Dokes, James ???Buster??? Douglas, and many more of today???s fringe contenders.

Eddie Chambers is a well rounded boxer the lacks true Heavyweight size, but has true Heavyweight heart and a respectable chin. This 23 year old carries a professional record of 24-0-0 13Ko???s. Like I stated he is little for a heavyweight being all of 6???1??? and around 210 lbs when in the ring. Some say he could be a viable Cruiserweight. He has faced and beaten the typical Litmus Test fighters in Melvin Foster, Ross Purity, and the aforementioned Louis Monaco. He doesn???t possess the electric knockout power that plagues Samuel Peter, but has enough ring-savvy that in time he can grow and become a true contender. Look for Chambers to fight on the 2nd of December and decide for yourselves if he is anything to talk about.

B.J. Flores has the least accomplished resume of the fighters listed. He hasn???t faced the same quality opponents, but in stark contrast to the others, he has totally out-classed everyone who has stepped into the ring with him. With a record of 14-0-1 10Ko???s, he has decent power, but really overwhelms his opponents with incredibly accurate punches, and a great jab. His footwork is well above any fighter at the same stage of their career as he. His jab looks similar to the one that Buster Douglas used against Mike Tyson, and he paces himself greatly. The knock on the former college football standout is that he too might be too small to compete in the division. However, the 6???2??? 215lb fighter states otherwise with his impressive showings in the ring.

Michael Marrone is the youngest fighter on this list, and is probably the least known. The twenty year old has competed in eleven bouts and sports a record of 11-0-0 9Ko???s. He is only 6???2??? and 210 to 220 lbs. He does have the body and youth to grow into a bigger stronger fighter. He has more power than any other fighter on this list. He throws good combinations and has power in both hands. He has put away former cruiserweight Cliff Nellon he has losses to current IBF Cruiserweight Champion O???Neill Bell, and losses to Vassiliy Jirov, and B.J. Flores. Marrone???s biggest victory to date is a 3rd round TKO of Forrest Neal, another former cruiserweight he was put away by Vassiliy Jirov. Marrone has the most potential to be like Dominick Guinn in regards as to power, he also lacks some fundamental boxing skills. So hopefully a few more fights will rectify that problem.

Those were the five fighters that the average fan might not be familiar with. I predict that B.J. Flores is the most ready to make a splash in the division, and is most capable of beating the top fighters out there today. Now it???s hard to fly under the radar if you achieved Olympic fame. So a quick look at 2004???s Olympic fighters is warranted. Jason Estrada was the American representative in the Athens Olympics. He didn???t capture a medal for the United States, but he has pursued Heavyweight greatness for his country. The overgrown twenty four year old is 4-0-0 1Ko. He is only 6???1??? but weighs a heavy 246lbs. If Estrada losses some of that weight, his hand speed will increase dramatically and would put him in a much better situation given he lacks Heavyweight power but has above-average boxing skills. Expect Estrada to be brought along slowly and we won???t hear anything major from him for at least two years.

Another fighter is the much talked about Alexander Povetkin. The 2004 Olympic Gold medallist has been written about fairly
extensively, including myself. He carries a record of 4-0-0, 3 Ko???s. He has another fight this year on the Valuev/Ruiz undercard. He will take a little time to blossom, but he is well on his way to achieving Heavyweight greatness. Expect to see him on the scene much before Estrada.

Now only time and experience will tell us whether or not these fighters are worth reading about. However, they are starting to make waves and gather notice from better fighters and promoters. Not all of these fighters can be all-time greats. In fact the odds are they will end up more like Dominick Guinn than Lamon Brewster. However, this young crop of
fighters could very well be the future demise or saving grace for our much maligned glamour division.


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

*Will Boxing Ever Again See a ???Golden Age????*

04.10.05 - By Aaron King: From the turn of the 20th century and for many years later, boxing was a staple of American entertainment. It was second only to baseball in the sporting world, and its champions were heroes of the highest order. Jack Dempsey was the biggest star of an era that housed names such as Babe Ruth, Red Grange, and Charles Lindbergh. In fact, he made more money than any of his contemporaries.

A championship fight was the most anticipated sporting event, outside of the World Series, and even that at times was no match for a good title bout between two great champions of the day. The 1938 rematch between Joe Louis and Max Schmeling is still considered by many to be the most important sporting affair ever.

Boxing had a way to transcend the boundaries of sport in a way that no other could. Social and racial lines have been drawn and crossed throughout its history. Perhaps no other man has been hated more than Jack Johnson, the black champion in a white man???s game, who, just because he could, caroused with white women. Muhammad Ali, besides being arguably the greatest boxer of all time, was a prominent figure in the civil rights??? movement. His defiant stand on the Vietnam War spoke for a nation of people of all creeds and backgrounds. In many ways, he was their voice; the voice of a nation crying out against the social injustices and political wrongs of the day.

Names like Rocky Marciano, Sugar Ray Robinson, George Foreman and Jake LaMotta are common outside boxing circles. Even more, such as Henry Armstrong, Carmen Basilio, Gene Fulmer, Sandy Saddler, Gene Tunney, Jersey Joe Walcott and Ezzard Charles, just to name a few, have a lofty place in boxing lore. Champions had followings that rock stars could only wish to have. Fighters were upper-tier athletes, as well as upper-tier men.

Boxing had a steady place in the American psyche. Its champions were celebrities and heroes. So how is it that boxing finds itself where it is today, without any sign of life on news broadcasts, barely a speck in newspapers, and even scant mention in sports television?

Interest in boxing is obviously not what it once was. The last true superstar was Mike Tyson, and for the most part, his stardom was an infamous contention. Even now, the most recognizable name is Tyson???s. That doesn???t say much of the sport. What initiated this collapse from grace, this precipitous freefall from its darling status of yesteryear? Has boxing reached the point of no return?

Ask different fans what the golden years of boxing were, and you???re bound to get different answers. Some will tell you it coincided with the Roaring Twenties, the days of Dempsey, Tunney and Benny Leonard. Every town and ethnic group had their own clubs. It was a way out for the sons of the poor immigrants who flooded the cities. Still others will tell you that boxing saw its best days in the ???70s, when the heavyweight division experienced its peak with men like Ali, Joe Frazier, Foreman, Ken Norton and many others. Other future legends like Roberto Duran, Sugar Ray Leonard, Salvador Sanchez, Carlos Monzon, Wilfredo Gomez, Bobby Chacon and Alexis Arguello crowded the lower divisions.

As the golden era of the ???70s progressed, a man named Don King had begun to emerge as boxing???s premier promoter. Since that time, he has promoted hundreds of fighters including Ali, Duran, Larry Holmes, Julio Cesar Chavez and Tyson. As he and rival promoter Bob Arum began to obtain more and more of the best fighters, they began to obtain more and more of the power. It is King???s rise to prominence that many blame for boxing???s recent tribulations.

It is true that King, as well as Arum, have assumed a lot of power in boxing, especially with the major sanctioning bodies (all three have named King the greatest promoter in history). Boxing has a much more business-driven appearance to it. But, all things considered, the shrinking interest in boxing far exceeds those created by King or Arum.

Boxing is far less accessible than it was years ago. It is impossible to see a fight on the traditional stations (NBC, ABC, and CBS), and the best fights almost always have a price tag of about $50 with them. This is hardly a product of King???s tenure. Sports??? business as a whole has evolved to this point. There are more sporting options, all competing for the consumer buck, for people to watch, so young fans will tend to gravitate to the more accessible ones.

Because of this, that most marquee fights are on HBO, Showtime or Pay-Pay-View, incoming sports fans will probably watch what they can for free. Another deterrent for young fans is that they are coming up in the ???highlight age???. Baseball teams each play 162 games a year. It is easy for a young fan to sit down and watch a game on almost any given day, and if they miss it, they can turn on ESPN or Fox Sports to catch the highlights of the game. The same applies to basketball, football and hockey. They each have set seasons and each team play during this season. It???s a pretty basic formula, but its reliability creates new fans easily. Your favorite team will always be playing, and you can bet that your favorite player will be their too. This reliability doesn???t exist in boxing. Fights can be scheduled at any point during the year, and the best fighters aren???t ever fighting very often. Many of the best champions fight once or, if they???re busy, two times a year. This doesn???t give the incoming fan much to observe.

A few weeks back, when the idea to write this piece first came up, I was speaking with a friend of mine. He, like me, is a sports fan, but doesn???t refine himself to just one. To be sure, he loves all sports, including boxing, although he doesn???t follow it nearly as closely as I do. I asked him why he didn???t enjoy the sport as much as he did others, and he gave me a short response. ???I don???t see the fighters on SportsCenter.??? It was strikingly true. As I let the comment settle in me for a second, I asked him why that mattered. Once again, there was little hesitation. ???If they only fight once a year, then they aren???t on ESPN. If I don???t see them there, I have to watch the broadcast. If I have to pay $50 for something I???ve never watched before, then I???m not going to order it,??? he said, later confessing that he first saw his favorite baseball player, Ken Griffey Jr., on SportsCenter highlights.

With that, he summed up much of the problem in boxing viewership - the younger people aren???t watching it as much because they don???t see the best fighters enough. And it???s perfectly logical that they wouldn???t want to buy a Pay-Per-View bout if they hadn???t seen the fighters before. If they only fight once a year, then young sports fans don???t have the opportunity to see their highlights often, as they do with their favorite teams and players in other sports. As a result, there is less demand for these highlights, so when there is a big fight, SportsCenter has less an obligation to show these highlights.

It seems like quite a cycle. So, does it mean that boxing as a popular sport is doomed?

Not quite. Most sports writers will admit that few things in sport are as electrifying as a major championship fight. That has been the case since the late 1800s. It is as addicting an atmosphere as one can find in sports, and if a hearty, young fan stumbles upon such an event, chances are good that he or she will come back for more.

There are still fights and fighters that generate enough buzz to convince people to watch. A perfect case is the trilogy between Arturo Gatti and Mickey Ward. The first bout was arguably one of the greatest in the history of boxing. For those who didn???t watch it, the word spread quickly of how the two men fought like there was a championship on the line; of how it was a throwback to the earlier times; of how the excitement was unmatchable. I have personally met people whose love for boxing was fashioned by these fights. A few of them had actually never watched a match before. Gatti and Ward, respectively, had been very popular in their careers before their epic battles.

Ultimately, the heavyweight division will likely always dictate the popularity of the sport. As of late, there has been little reason to feel wound up about the ???glamour division???, but there are now some men on the way in that could change that. Despite his loss to Wladimir Klitschko, Samuel Peter has the sort of power that can bring fans back to boxing. Big power leads to big knockouts, and that has always been one of boxing???s strongest selling points. Peter has the ability to charge the division.

Boxing is in a very critical time in its development. It???s competing with more sports than ever for viewers. Whether or not it gets some of this viewership is going to depend on how well it appeals to young fans. The programs on the ESPN networks and others such as MSG and Fox Sports will help perpetuate the fight game to new fans, who will then go to HBO, Showtime and Pay-Per-View, so long as the quality is good. In other words, as long as there are good boxers that fight often enough to be seen, boxing will always have a home. How big that home is, is continually changing, but we can be assured of this: There are few feelings that match the adrenaline rush of the opening bell.


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

*Rocky Marciano - The Unstoppable Force*

31.08.05 - By James Sadler: Rocky Marciano was undoubtedly one of the squared circle's greatest champions. He first came to my attention when I was sitting next to my grandfather watching the famous film "Rocky." I remember seeing the photo of Rocky Marciano on the character "Rocky Balboa's" wall, and so I naturally asked my grandfather about him. He told me the stories of how Marciano was undefeated, a human steamroller with a granite chin, who would never stop coming forward. He often told me how he won a fight with his nose split in two, and how no man was ever the same afterwards. Since then, I became vaguely intrigued, and when I reached the more 'mature' age of eleven, I recalled my grandfather's stories and started to delve deeply into the old books to find out more. I was not disappointed.

Rocky Marciano was an unstoppable force, a true ironman of the ring. An undefeated professional fighter, Rocky is one of the greatest champions of all time.

However, this is not just based on his impressive statistics - let's take it a step further and look at Marciano in more detail.

Perhaps the thing Marciano is most noted for was his ability to knock a man flat with one punch. Rocky Marciano was an extremely hard puncher, and some old timers cling onto the belief that he hit harder than huge men such as Sonny Liston, George Foreman and Earnie Shavers. This I can understand, seeing the way Rocky reduced a several 200lb, world class athletes to quivering wrecks with his crunching fists. Jersey Joe Walcott was the most famous victim of Marciano's dynamite punch, but there were others - Of his more famous victories, Joe Louis, Rex Layne and Harry Matthews were also dispatched by one or two savage punches. The right hand that knocked out Layne sheered his teeth off at the gums. Rocky even broke Roland LaStarza's arms! LaStarza needed surgery to repair the chips and cracks on his elbows, and to repair his smashed blood vessels.

Marciano used to train on a custom made 300lb heavy bag - about three times what most heavyweight's punchbags weigh. Rocky had to work harder to move the bag around - this is most probably how he developed so much punishing power.
However, Rocky had always showed a natural ability for punching. The first thing that caught trainer Charley Goldman's eye, after Rocky knocked out an audition sparring partner, was his tremendous leverage. Even from the start, he was an extremely hard hitter, and probably a harder hitter back then at the dawn of his career than after 1952.

It was once claimed during tests in the 1960s, that Rocky's right hand punch contained as much explosive energy as an armour piercing bullet.

Marciano was also terribly strong, especially for his size. Archie Moore claimed he "was far and away the strongest man I've encountered."
Joe Louis said "it hurt to even bump into him."
One of Marciano's amateur opponents said "he was the hardest, most solid man I've ever seen."
Rocky had all over body strength, and his muscles were compact and solid. His arms and legs were short and stocky, and he was very muscular. He was never wrestled about or put on the back foot by anybody, and always shoved people about in the clinches.

There's one thing about Rocky that is quite unquestionable - he had amazing stamina. He would run all year round, keeping himself in shape. He would even run six or seven miles on Christmas morning! Before fights, he'd often up that to fifteen miles - much more than any other heavyweight did or does. So, no wonder he could fight all night long.
Rocky had a great workrate, often throwing ninety punches per round. He'd have some rounds where he'd throw one hundred and twenty shots! Experienced craftsmen and good boxers such as LaStarza, Charles and Moore, simply could not cope with Rocky's onslaught. Archie Moore - "It was like fighting an airplane propeller."
Most experts agree that Marciano was the best conditioned heavyweight of all time.

Marciano had an amazing chin. He was only floored twice in his career, and was rarely hurt. The two times he was dropped, were for a three and a two count, by two great punchers. Ring Magazine's #4 All Time Great Puncher Archie Moore floored Rocky with a perfect right hand as Marciano came in, missing a punch, with one foot off the floor, and it landed right on the chin. But Rocky was up within two seconds and back fighting. Jersey Joe Walcott, also rated by the Ring as an all time great puncher, floored Rocky with one of his classic left hooks, but was surprised to see that when he turned around, Marciano was staring straight back at him, on his feet. Rocky roared; "I'll get you, you son of a bitch!"
The 6'4" 220lbs Carmine Vingo, a good prospect with a dynamite punch, staggered Rocky a couple of times, but never managed to put him down. It was a great slugfest, and Rocky fought back hard - in the sixth round Vingo was put into a coma, courtesy of a savage left hook to the jaw.

Rocky's awkwardness was actually one of Marciano's strengths. Many found his unorthodox way of fighting very difficult to cope with - even masters of the game like Louis, Walcott, Charles and Moore all found it hard to land a clean shot on Rocky. He was just so slippery. With underrated defensive abilities, Rocky would slip the jab and get inside, weaving and ducking, throwing hard punches from all sorts of inconceivable angles. He was a very hard man to fight.

Perhaps Rocky's greatest attribute was the mental side of it. He had an amazing heart, able to cope with any situation and turn it around, never discouraged. Floored, cut and beaten up by Walcott, with his eyes stinging, Rocky fought through round ten of their first clash like a true warrior and ended up winning the title. He was determined to kick your ass. Sometimes, one gets the impression he could never be beaten.

While perhaps not one of Rocky's strengths, his defence was certainly not 'bad', as some so-called historians would like to point out. No, Marciano's defence was not bad at all, and it often made for a very difficult fight. He'd come in inch-by-inch, leaning backwards and slightly to the right (away from right leads), gloves high and chin down. The whole point of this was to make himself a smaller target. Once inside, Rocky was a real terror. He would constantly be moving his head, up and down, rolling around, side to side, backwards and forwards, and he'd come in with hard punches from all kinds of inconceivable angles, possibly the most hazardous being the left uppercut which is somehow overlooked. Many men, including great craftsmen, commented on how hard Marciano was to nail with a clean shot. If accomplished masters of the game such as Charles, Walcott, Moore, Louis and LaStarza are saying this, I think we should take their word for it.

Rocky was a destroyer, he ruined people. None of his opponents, bar Moore, were ever the same again. He beat them up, rearranged their bone structure and knocked them out. He was perhaps the most devastating and destructive champion of all time.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

One thing a lot of so-called 'experts' like to use as ammunition to try and downplay Marciano and his achievements, is his competition. However, the fighters he fought are not to be messed with...

Rocky Marciano's competition:

Up and coming prospect Carmine Vingo (6ft 4, 220lbs), a heavy hitting slugger who was involved in a Dempsey-Firpo type match up with Rocky. Was knocked out in the sixth round and sent into a coma, which left him paralysed on one side of his body and unable to continue his boxing career.

Roland LaStarza, an acomplished mover-boxer that was beating anyone and everyone, Rocky beat him twice - the first a controversial decision, the second left LaStarza in hospital with a broken arm, several blood clots and requiring surgery.

Veteran contender Lee Savold, someone who had fought Joe Louis amongst other big name heavyweights of the time. Savold's management threw in the towel before round six ended, Savold having been bashed so badly he was unable to throw punches back.

Top contender Rex Layne. Layne was a favourite over Marciano, a heavy punching slugger who reminded people of the great Jack Dempsey, who had great success in the ring, including a victory over Jersey Joe Walcott. His record going into the Marciano fight was 34-1-2 with 24 knockouts. Marciano knocked him out in six rounds, breaking his jaw and knocking out a tooth.

Joe Louis, the great champion who had came out of retirement to help pay his bills. Although considered 'over the hill' by many, Louis was still a very dangerous fighter, beating all the other fighters around at the time, and was looking to have another crack at the heavyweight title after beating Marciano. Rocky knocked him out in eight rounds and ended Joe's career.

Harry Matthews was Rocky's last fight before facing Walcott, and he took him out in style. Another good fighter, Matthews was ranked #5 in the division, and had an impressive record of 96-3-6 before facing Marciano. In this fight, Rocky completely outgunned Matthews, knocking him out brutally in the second round with two vicious left hooks.

Jersey Joe Walcott was a 38 year old veteran who had knocked down Joe Louis three times, beaten the highly regarded Ezzard Charles and was, of course, the Heavyweight Champion of the World. Walcott was not over the hill - infact far from it, he was close to his peak. He had boxed for many years in obscurity, and after getting his shot at Louis, he finally came alive. He was a dangerous boxer who didn't learn new moves - he invented them. Rocky was being outpointed over thirteen rounds, although being blinded for three of those, only to score a devastating and brutal knockout to win the title.

Ezzard Charles, another dangerous contender, fought Rocky twice and even lasted the distance with him the first time around. Charles was a highly regarded heavyweight, an ex champion who had gotten the better of Joe Louis and Jersey Joe Walcott, and was one of the only light heavyweights in history that made it big time in the top division. Although being outclassed by Charles's skills at first, Rocky swang the fight in his favour and turned the tide in order to win a unanimous decision over Charles in a brutal fifteen round fight. In the second fight, Rocky's nose was infamously split open down the middle, when Charles hit him with an elbow after missing an uppercut. Rocky fought on with the injury, seemingly not bothered about his nose, to knock Charles out with an unstoppable barrage of punches in the eighth.

Archie "The Ol' Mongoose" Moore was one of the best light heavyweights ever, and was beating all the heavyweights around - except Marciano. Moore was a veteran and a great all round fighter, a craftsman who knew all the tricks of the trade. Although old, like Walcott he was still very dangerous and considered near his best, some even think his defensive performance against Marciano was the best in history. Coming back from an early flash knockdown, Marciano came back to batter Moore throughout the seventh, eighth and ninth rounds, leaving the courageous "Ancient Archie" literally unable to stand after being counted out.

Don Cockell was the British Champion, and although thought to be fat and out of shape, he was in superb condition - he had a medical problem, which made him slightly chubby. He was thought not to be much of a problem for Marciano, although he was still a legit contender and the best in Britain. Marciano knocked him out in nine rounds, taking a while to wear off some ring rustiness suffered through inactivity. It was a brutal fight, and Cockell was being sick in his corner between rounds, as a result of the extreme punishment his body was absorbing. The referee halted the bout to prevent any serious injuries.

If you have read this, you have hopefully come to the conclusion that Rocky Marciano didn't have bad competition. Just because fighters were old it doesn't mean they don't count as great or dangerous fighters, and just because you've never heard of an opponent, it doesn't mean they should just be dismissed as bums or nobodies.

As a champion, Rocky deserves to be in the top five somewhere. He trained religiously, never gloated over beaten opponents, was never cocky and fought everyone around. Also, outside the ring he was like a champion should be, an icon of his age. He signed autographs, spent time with fans, loved his family and tried his best to be a decent man. 49-0 is his legacy, and I hope nobody ever breaks that record.


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 19, 2005)

marciano couldnt lift my jock strap


----------



## Big Smoothy (Nov 19, 2005)

*FormanRules:*

Because of your thread, I've been googling the history or boxing.  I still don't know much about it, but I'm getting more interested.

Ignorant quetion, but is your avatar or LaMotta or Maricano, or neither?


----------



## GFR (Nov 19, 2005)

Maricano


----------



## Big Smoothy (Nov 19, 2005)

Muchas Gracias


----------



## GFR (Nov 19, 2005)

Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

> Muchas Gracias


Rocky Marciano
Sex 	Male
Nationality 	US American
Alias 	The Brockton Blockbuster
Birth Name 	Rocco Francis Marchegiano
Hometown 	Brockton, MA
Birthplace 	Brockton, MA
Division 	Heavyweight
Date of Birth 	1923-09-01
Date of Death 	1969-08-31
Age at Death 	45
Reach 	67???
Stance 	Orthodox
Height 	5' 11
Trainer 	C. Goldman, A. Columbo
*  W 49 (43 ko's)  |  L 0  |  D 0  |  Total 49  *


 Lb St:Lb Kg | Date Date AscendingDate Descending | Printer Friendly Format | Wiki Wiki Biography 

date	Lb	opponent	Lb	wld	last 6	location				
1955-09-21	188¼	Archie Moore	188	148-19-9 	

	Yankee Stadium, Bronx, NY, USA	W	KO	9	15
~ Time: 1:19 | Referee: Harry Kessler | Judge: Harold Bond | Judge: Adi Agdala ~
World Heavyweight Title
Moore floored Marciano in the 2nd round for a "2" count, but was knocked down five times himself.
1955-05-16	189	Don Cockell	205	65-11-1 	

	Kezar Stadium, San Francisco, CA, USA	W	KO	9	15
~ Referee: Frankie Brown ~
World Heavyweight Title
1954-09-17	187	Ezzard Charles	192½	77-11-1 	

	Yankee Stadium, Bronx, NY, USA	W	KO	8	15
~ Referee: Al Berl 5-1 | Judge: Frank Forbes 6-1 | Judge: Artie Aidala 6-1 ~
World Heavyweight Title
Marciano in danger of being stopped when his nose was severely cut. Charles was down for "two" in the second round and again for "two" in the eighth, before the knockout.
1954 Fight of the Year - Ring Magazine
1954-06-17	187½	Ezzard Charles	185½	77-10-1 	

	Yankee Stadium, Bronx, NY, USA	W	UD	15	15
~ Referee: Ruby Goldstein 8-5 | Judge: Artie Aidala 9-5 | Judge: Harold Barnes 8-6 ~
World Heavyweight Title
1953-09-24	185	Roland LaStarza	184¾	53-3-0 	

	Polo Grounds, New York, NY, USA	W	TKO	11	15
~ Referee: Ruby Goldstein 7-3 | Judge: Arthur Susskind 6-4 | Judge: Harold Barnes 5-5 ~
World Heavyweight Title
1953 Fight of the Year - Ring Magazine
LaStarza was knocked through the ropes before the fight was stopped.
1953-05-15	184½	Jersey Joe Walcott	197¾	51-17-2 	

	Chicago Stadium, Chicago, IL, USA	W	KO	1	15
~ Referee: Frank Sikora ~
World Heavyweight Title
1952-09-23	184½	Jersey Joe Walcott	196½	51-16-2 	

	Municipal Stadium, Philadelphia, PA, USA	W	KO	13	15
~ Time: 0:43 | Referee: Charlie Daggert 4-7 | Judge: Pete Tomasco 5-7 | Judge: Zack Clayton 4-8 ~
World Heavyweight Title
Description of bout. (Poster)
1952 Fight of the Year - Ring Magazine
Marciano was knocked down for the first time in career, for a count of four in round one. He was behind on points going into round thirteen when a terrific right to the jaw put Walcott down and out.
1952-07-28	187½	Harry 'Kid' Matthews	179	81-3-5 	

	Yankee Stadium, Bronx, NY, USA	W	KO	2	10
~ Time: 2:04 | Referee: Ray Miller ~
World Heavyweight Title Eliminator. Marciano put Matthews down for the count with two sharp left hooks.
1952-05-12	186¼	Bernie Reynolds	185¼	51-10-2 	

	Rhode Island Auditorium, Providence, RI, USA	W	KO	3	10
~ Time: 2:21 ~
1952-04-21	189¾	Gino Buonvino	196¾	27-14-8 	

	Rhode Island Auditorium, Providence, RI, USA	W	KO	2	10
~ Referee: Sharkey Buananno ~
1952-02-13	186	Lee Savold	200	91-37-3 	

	Convention Hall, Philadelphia, PA, USA	W	TKO	7	10
~ Referee: Pete Tomasco ~
Savold's manager stopped the bout between the 6th and 7th rounds.
1951-10-26	184	Joe Louis	213¾	68-2-0 	

	Madison Square Garden, New York, NY, USA	W	KO	8	10
~ Referee: Ruby Goldstein 4-2 | Judge: Joe Agnello 5-2 | Judge: Harold Barnes 4-3 ~
Louis knocked down twice in the 8th. Marciano dropped Louis for an 8-count with a left hook, and then sent him through the ropes for the knockout.
1951-08-27	187½	Freddie Beshore	196	30-12-1 	

	Boston Garden, Boston, MA, USA	W	KO	4	10
~ Time: 0:50 ~
1951-07-12	185½	Rex Layne	193	34-1-2 	

	Madison Square Garden, New York, NY, USA	W	KO	6	10
~ Time: 0:35 | Referee: Mark Conn ~
Layne was a 9-5 favorite but a right to the temple put him down for the count.
1951-04-30	185¾	Red Applegate	196	10-14-2 	

	Rhode Island Auditorium, Providence, RI, USA	W	UD	10	10
1951-03-26	186¾	Art Henri	184½	13-15-1 	

	Rhode Island Auditorium, Providence, RI, USA	W	TKO	9	10
1951-03-20	186	Harold Mitchell	181½	3-11-3 	

	Auditorium, Hartford, CT, USA	W	KO	2	10
~ Referee: Lou Bogash ~
1951-01-29	192½	Keene Simmons	200½	8-8-1 	

	Rhode Island Auditorium, Providence, RI, USA	W	TKO	8	10
1950-12-18	190¼	Big Bill Wilson	229½	42-11-2 	

	Rhode Island Auditorium, Providence, RI, USA	W	TKO	1	10
Bout was stopped because of a deep cut over Wilson's left eye.
1950-11-13	186	Ted Lowry	180¾	59-55-10 	

	Rhode Island Auditorium, Providence, RI, USA	W	UD	10	10
1950-09-18	190½	Johnny Shkor	220½	29-18-2 	

	Rhode Island Auditorium, Providence, RI, USA	W	TKO	6	10
1950-07-10	188¾	Gino Buonvino	199¾	25-11-7 	

	Braves Field, Boston, MA, USA	W	TKO	10	10
~ Referee: Joe Zapustas ~
1950-06-05	189¼	Eldridge Eatman	206¾	15-19-3 	

	Rhode Island Auditorium, Providence, RI, USA	W	TKO	3	10
1950-03-24	183¼	Roland LaStarza	187	37-0-0 	

	Madison Square Garden, New York, NY, USA	W	MD	10	10
Scoring in rounds: 5-4-1 Marciano, 5-4-1 LaStarza, 5-5
Referee had Marciano ahead on points and the decision went to Marciano. LaStarza was down for a seven-count in round four.
1949-12-30	180¼	Carmine Vingo	189	16-1-0 	

	Madison Square Garden, New York, NY, USA	W	KO	6	10
~ Referee: Harry Ebbets ~
Vingo was down for two counts of nine, once in the first round and again in the second, and took the full count in round six. He suffered a brain hemorrhage and was hospitalized in critical condition, but recovered, and never fought again. "Toughest fight of my career," according to Marciano in 1962. Vingo was down for nine in the first round and nine in the second.
1949-12-19	183	Phil Muscato	180	56-20-0 	

	Rhode Island Auditorium, Providence, RI, USA	W	TKO	5	10
1949-12-02	181	Pat Richards	187	22-6-5 	

	Madison Square Garden, New York, NY, USA	W	KO	2	8
~ Time: 0:39 ~
1949-11-07	185½	Joe Dominic	190¼	18-10-0 	

	Rhode Island Auditorium, Providence, RI, USA	W	KO	2	10
1949-10-10	180¼	Ted Lowry	177¾	56-47-9 	

	Rhode Island Auditorium, Providence, RI, USA	W	UD	10	10
1949-09-26	179¾	Tommy Giorgio	183¾	10-9-0 	

	Rhode Island Auditorium, Providence, RI, USA	W	KO	4	10
1949-08-16	184	Pete Louthis	184½	23-12-3 	

	New Page Arena, New Bedford, MA, USA	W	KO	3	10
1949-07-18	184½	Harry Haft	174¾	12-6-0 	

	Rhode Island Auditorium, Providence, RI, USA	W	KO	3	10
1949-05-23	181¼	Don Mogard	187¼	15-8-0 	

	Rhode Island Auditoriium, Providence, RI, USA	W	UD	10	10
1949-05-02	183	Jimmy Evans	181	18-7-0 	

	Rhode Island Auditorium, Providence, RI, USA	W	TKO	3	10
1949-04-11	183	James Walls	190¼	9-14-1 	

	Rhode Island Auditorium, Providence, RI, USA	W	KO	3	10
1949-03-28	182¼	Artie Donato	201¾	9-5-0 	

	Rhode Island Auditorium, Providence, RI, USA	W	KO	1	10
Time of knockout: thirty-three seconds including the count.
1949-03-21	183	Johnny Pretzie	195½	7-6-0 	

	Rhode Island Auditorium, Providence, RI, USA	W	TKO	5	10
1948-12-14	178	Gilley Ferron	198	1-2-0 	

	Convention Hall, Philadelphia, PA, USA	W	TKO	2	6
1948-11-29	185	Patrick (Red) Connolly	213	8-5-0 	

	Rhode Island Auditorium, Providence, RI, USA	W	KO	1	8
1948-10-04	178	Bob Jefferson	172	3-2-0 	

	Rhode Island Auditorium, Providence, RI, USA	W	TKO	2	6
1948-09-30	179	Gilbert Cardone	189	0-1-0 	
	Uline Arena, Washington, DC, USA	W	KO	1	4
1948-09-20	182	Bill Hardeman	206½	0-4-0 	

	Rhode Island Auditorium, Providence, RI, USA	W	KO	1	6
1948-09-13	183	Jerry Humphrey Jackson	254	2-1-0 	

	Rhode Island Auditorium, Providence, RI, USA	W	KO	1	6
1948-08-30	184¼	Jimmy Weeks	190	0-0-0 	
	Rhode Island Auditorium, Providence, RI, USA	W	TKO	1	6
1948-08-23	184	Eddie Ross	175	15-0-1 	

	Rhode Island Auditorium, Providence, RI, USA	W	KO	1	6
~ Time: 1:03 ~
Ross reported as coming into this fight with a 26-0 (23) record
1948-08-09	183	Bobby Quinn	183	8-0-0 	

	Rhode Island Auditorium, Providence, RI, USA	W	KO	3	4
1948-07-19	186¼	John Edwards	173½	1-1-0 	

	Rhode Island Auditorium, Providence, RI, USA	W	KO	1	4
1948-07-12	185	Harry Balzerian	175	0-3-0 	

	Rhode Island Auditorium, Providence, RI, USA	W	TKO	1	4
1947-03-17	190	Lee Epperson		0-0-0 	
	Valley Arena, Holyoke, MA, USA	W	KO	3	4
Pro debut for Marciano


-


----------



## GFR (Nov 19, 2005)

http://www.boxrec.com/boxer_display.php?boxer_id=009032


----------



## Big Smoothy (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks for the info. and the link Foreman.

He died young.



> Date of Birth 1923-09-01
> Date of Death 1969-08-31
> Age at Death 45


----------



## GFR (Nov 20, 2005)

Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info. and the link Foreman.
> 
> He died young.


I cant tell it well but I can give you the basic idea of it.........
Marciano was in a Bar....years after he had retired, a guy was trying to pick a fight with him.....bad idea......anyway Rocky said " they paid me one million to fight 	Archie Moore and this guy wants it for free."


Classic boxing story.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Nov 20, 2005)

^ Yeah, Foreman.  Thanks.

How did he die?


----------



## GFR (Nov 20, 2005)

Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

> ^ Yeah, Foreman.  Thanks.
> 
> How did he die?


Thirty Fifth Anniversary Of The Death Of Rocky Marciano

01.09.04 - By B. R. Bearden: Thirty-five years ago on August 31st, 1969, at 9 PM, a light plane tried to land in bad weather at a small airport outside Newton, Iowa. The pilot, Glenn Belz, had only 231 total hours of flying time, with only 35 hours at night. A weather briefing had warned of stormy skies over Iowa, with a low ceiling. Belz was not instrument rated. Inexperienced, probably confused and frightened by the bad visibility, he tried to drop below the low hanging clouds to find the runway. He came out of the clouds two miles short of the runway and much too close to the ground. A witness said it appeared the pilot tried to gain altitude at the last moment but it was too late. Belz was less than one hundred feet off the ground *when his plane struck a lone oak tree in the center of a cornfield, hit the ground, and slid for 235 feet before coming to a stop as a tangled wreck near a drainage ditch.*

*The passenger in the rear seat was 22 year old Frankie Farrell, son of Italian mobster Louis Fratto. In the front passenger seat was the former heavyweight champion of the world, Rocky Marciano, who would have been 46 years old the next day. All three were killed instantly.
*
The National Transportation Safety Board report said, "The pilot attempted operation exceeding his experience and ability level, continued visual flight rules under adverse weather conditions, and experienced spatial disorientation in the last moments of the flight."



Thirty-five years since his death, forty-eight years since he retired undefeated, Rocky Marciano remains the only champion to finish his career with a perfect record in over 100 years of gloved boxing. For those who don???t know much of Marciano other than the opinions of debaters boxing forums, first know that he didn???t "just" retire undefeated. There was more substance to him as a fighter than his perfect record.

For example, Marciano was named Ring magazine Fighter of the Year three times; in 1952, 1954, and 1955. Rocky also fought the Fight of the Year three times; in 1952 VS Walcott, in 1953 VS Roland LaStarza, and in 1954 VS Ezzard Charles. And he was honored with Round of the Year twice; in 1951 when he KO???d Louis in the 8th and in 1952 when he put away Walcott in the 13th round.

Such selections were not based on weight class but on performance, during a boxing era that was rich in talent; Sugar Ray Robinson was active, as were Sandy Saddler, Willie Pep, Archie Moore, Kid Gavilan, Carmen Basilio, Joey Maxim, Randy Turpin, and other great fighters. In such an era, and among such competition, Rocky had to win more impressively than other men also bound for the Hall of Fame. And it wasn???t latter day boxing fans he had to impress; it was sports writers whose perspective was ringside.

He excelled in an era of high achievers.

One need only go through the writings of the time, the old newspapers and magazines, the words set to paper hours after the event to get a feel of his impact on the boxing world. It was not a time of bogus titles and "champions" standing in the ring with a half dozen belts draped over their shoulders like confetti, and worth about as much. The champions had to fight the contenders, and there weren???t a baker???s dozen Top Ten lists from which to pick and chose the least dangerous opponent. It was a time of better math, when there could be only one number one contender, one number two, and so-forth and so-on in a logic so simple and pure it boggles the mind we don???t accept it today.

Rocky Marciano wasn???t "one" of the heavyweight champions of his time; he was THE heavyweight champion of his time. Undisputed, with no worthy challenger left unfought, he hung up his gloves and walked away from the crown with his perfect record intact at 49-0-0. It still stands unbroken to this day.

Rest in peace, Champ.


----------



## GFR (Nov 20, 2005)

Sharkies Machine: Unfinished Business For Floyd Mayweather Jr

By Frank Gonzalez Jr. November 20th, 2005 - Saturday night in Portland, Floyd Mayweather Jr. made his debut at 147-pounds as he took on the old, but still respectable, Sharmba Mitchell, who at this point in his career, had little chance of beating the man who many consider the best ???pound-for-pound??? fighter in the sport.

To his credit, Mitchell gave a game effort and even scored a few good combinations that excited the crowd, and at times, surprised Mayweather. Mayweather was the more dramatic puncher and the better defender. In the third round, Floyd landed a right to Mitchell???s face that put him down. Mitchell got up and continued to give his best effort to keep things competitive. Though Floyd was clearly the superior fighter, he often resorted to questionable tactics, like using his forearms and elbows to push Mitchell away from him.

Throughout the fight, Floyd was landing the better shots, and in the sixth, Mayweather landed a piercing shot to the body that saw Mitchell stagger back, then drop to a knee. Mitchell was up at the count of nine but referee Richard Steele, waved him out. Mayweather was the winner by KO 6.

Mitchell protested the stoppage, but that???s the way it goes when you???re in with a guy whose name is bigger than yours. The bigger the Star???the friendlier the referee.

Mayweather was as humble as ever after all was said and done, giving thanks to the holy trio of God, Brand Jordan and Nike. Then Floyd said he wants to fight De La Hoya, Winky Wright and Zab Judah. I didn???t hear him say anything about wanting to fight Ricky Hatton, Kostya Tszyu, Miguel Cotto or even Carlos Maussa. That???s disappointing, as it appears Floyd is going to
leap frog over yet another division, without having cleaned it out. If he???s the best p4p, why doesn???t he prove it by actually beating all the best guys in his division before moving up to the next weight class? That???s like getting a diploma for excelling in math even though you never proved yourself in science, language arts or history. Floyd???s got some unfinished business at Welterweight. I know we would all like to see him fight the likes of Hatton or Cotto. Those fights would be a huge draw at the box office too.

During a preflight interview, HBO???s Larry Merchant asked Floyd some tough questions about whom Mayweather says he wants to fight vs. whom he usually ends up fighting. According to Merchant, Floyd is asking for too much of the purse money to ever enable those big name fights to be signed. Floyd never really answered the questions.

Mayweather has legitimately made his bones by beating top guys in various weight classes, like Genaro Hernandez, Diego Corrales and Jose Luis Castillo (once), Jesus Chaves, DeMarcus Corley and Arturo Gatti. Floyd has owned the WBC Super Featherweight, WBC Lightweight and WBC Jr. Welterweight Titles. Why has he not fought for the IBF, WBA or WBO Titles? Curious.

Why take a chance against the energetic IBF Champion, Ricky Hatton or deal with the hard-hitting, former unified Champion Kostya Tszyu, when you don???t have to? When Floyd fought unranked Henry Bruselles earlier this year, the buzz in the air was that it was a prelude to his facing Bruselles??? sparring partner, WBO Champ, Miguel Cotto. I guess not.

Champions should only be matched against other Champions with the intent of rendering ONE true Champion in their respective divisions. Floyd fighting Sharmba Mitchell at 147 instead of Cotto, Maussa, Hatton or Tszyu at 140 does not represent the best challenge for the man currently touted as boxing???s best fighter. Jumping to 147 without beating the best at 140 leaves too many questions unanswered.

If Floyd is serious about fighting Zab Judah, then he should be realistic about the money arrangements during contract negotiations so that the fight can be made. No proud Champion is going to accept a third of the purse because his opponents name is Floyd Mayweather Jr.

In the interest of fairness, Floyd should have to face at least two top contenders in the 147-pound division to at least earn his way to fight either of the Champions, Antonio Margarito or Zab Judah. A top quality boxer like Cory Spinks comes to mind as a solid place to start. Then, Antonio Margarito would be a great prelude to a fight against Zab, who currently owns three of the four major Titles. If Floyd fights and beats those guys it would lend credibility to the notion that he IS the best
pound-for-pound fighter in the sport. Until then, it remains a popular speculation.

As it stands, Floyd has some serious unfinished business at 140.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Nov 20, 2005)

Appreciate the Marciano information, Foreman.


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 20, 2005)

how about one of these write ups on a real heavyweight ,,,,james toney


----------



## GFR (Nov 20, 2005)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> how about one of these write ups on a real heavyweight ,,,,james toney


*Toney deserves respect for canceling Calloway fight!*

21.11.05 - By Izyaslav ???Slava??? Koza: Just like its always fun to predict the winner of a given fight, it???s also fun, as a fan, to get what you want. A little while back, I wrote an article attacking James ???lights out??? Toney for electing to fight the punching bag to the heavyweight stars in Rob Calloway. As a boxing fan, it is great to see that James Toney and his promoters see the value of not looking for a Calloway fight and rather trying to fight a more worthy opponent.

It was really frustrating to see such a great talent as *James Toney* waste his time with a guy like Rob Calloway. I have no hate for Rob Calloway, but as a fan, it's just not a fight I care about, and I think many other fans would agree with me. I see Calloway???s side of it, in that he wanted the payday and the chance at Toney, and I am sure he thought he would win, but what about Toney???s side of it. James Toney can potentially get a title fight against new WBC champion Hasim Rahman (a guy who destroyed Calloway easily, by the way) and, therefore, is looking out for his best interest, just like Calloway is looking out for his. Both fighters want to do what is best for them, but for the sake of the sport, fans would rather watch Rahman-Toney than Toney vs. Calloway.

James Toney is not a young man anymore, and like it or not, the frequency of injuries relative to the number he had in his career, is a telling sign of age. Just as with Bernard Hopkins, fans want to see those great fighters who are still competing to go out with a bang in their last few bouts, not spend a whole training camp preparing to fight a fighter perceived to be very limited. Not that James Toney really trains a whole lot by his own admission, (not that he needs to, based on the way he performs), but still, time has never been kind, and the risk is too great.

It???s really a sign of great character if James Toney makes the Rahman fight come off. Were it not for the steroid issue, James might have backed up his words back in July, when he wanted to get at Byrd, but still, such is life. I sincerely hope the Rahman-Toney fight happens, and I will be cheering for the foul-mouthed legend if that bout does get signed. Not that I have anything against Rahman, but Toney???s irreverent ranting and belittling of his opponents is so funny that I would enjoy watching him have a verbal sparring session before a real fight with many (or any) of today???s top heavies.


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 20, 2005)

toney rahman would be good,,,,,,,,,,,waht is david tua up too lately????and when does ibeabuchi get out of the pen?????????


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> toney rahman would be good,,,,,,,,,,,waht is david tua up too lately????and when does ibeabuchi get out of the pen?????????


*The Strange Case of Ike Ibeabuchi*

By Paul Barker

03.09 - It was the American Dream, gone horribly, horribly wrong. A young boy slugs his way out of a third world ghetto and into the pro boxing stratosphere, only to fall victim to mental illness, depravity, and what some have labeled "demonic possession." No, I'm not talking about Mike Tyson, though you certainly could be forgiven for thinking so. I speak not of Mike but of Ike - Ike "The President" Ibeabuchi.

As a boy in Nigeria, Ike was exposed to boxing, but he was also exposed to poverty, crime, hopelessness, and a glaring lack of education. In 1993 he was able to immigrate with his mother to Dallas, Texas, where it did not take him long to hook up with the House of Champions Gym and former welterweight star Curtis Cokes. Cokes saw potential in the sizable young heavyweight, and was proven right when Ike became a Golden Gloves champion in the space of a year.

Ike turned pro shortly thereafter, impressing everyone with his strength, hand speed, and out-and-out skill. He never lost a contest, and within three years was challenging David "The Terminator" Tua for the WBC International Heavyweight Title.

This highly anticipated clash of undefeated heavies did not disappoint. In fact, it set a record for the number of punches thrown in a heavyweight fight. Against all odds, Ibeabuchi triumphed by majority decision. It should have been his finest hour, not the beginning of the end.

Yet, clearly, Ike was never the same after this fight. Had he taken too many of Tua's heavy left hooks to the head? Or, as some folks claim, had one specific shot -administered by Tua at some point in the middle rounds - done the damage? For the first time ever, Ike was complaining of head pain after a bout. A MRI scan, however, revealed nothing out of the ordinary.

Whether or not the epic slugfest with Tua was to blame, Ike Ibeabuchi was fast becoming unglued. In a pathetic incident of what we now call "air rage," cops had to forcibly detain the incensed pugilist. He began to make ludicrous monetary demands of his promoters. He was tormented by demons visible only to his mother and himself. Much of his lunacy was reserved for his hapless sparring partners; one's head was split open, another almost had his leg broken.

A few months after the Tua fight, Ike abducted the son of a former girlfriend, threw him into his car, and drove straight into a concrete pillar, permanently injuring the poor boy. This atrocity earned Ike a paltry two months behind bars, but he was forced to pay an undisclosed amount of money to the boy's mother.

Incredibly, Ibeabuchi was permitted to continue boxing, where his madness seemed to work for him. He tore apart journeymen Tim Ray and Everton Davis, and became the first (and, so far, the only) man to stop "Rapid Fire" Chris Byrd. One thunderous left hook in the fifth round had Byrd down twice, and a subsequent barrage of power punches prompted the referee to put an end to the fight.

A few months later, Ike summoned a lap dancer to his hotel room at The Mirage in Las Vegas. The girl insisted on a cash payment up front, which enraged Ike to the extent that he forced her into a closet and raped her. The 6'2", 245 lb fighter brilliantly sought to evade capture by hiding in the bathroom; a few strategically directed shots of police-issue pepper spray managed to "flush" him out of there.

Ibeabuchi was subsequently sentenced to a whole heap of jail time for this misdeed, although rumors are circulating that various lawyers - who just happen to be fight fans - are working pro bono for his early release. They are reasonably confident that he will be out in six months to a year, despite his being anything but a model prisoner.

Ibeabuchi's life story and Tyson's read the same. Both boxers A) grew up more or less destitute B) rose to dizzying heights as heavyweight bangers with finesse C) drove their autos into inert objects D) allegedly assaulted several women E) cited mental illness as the reason for their idiotic hijinks and, F) spent most of their respective primes behind bars. It remains to be seen, of course, whether Ibeabuchi can mount as effective a comeback as his counterpart. At twenty-nine years of age, time has certainly not run out on him.

Just how good was Ike Ibeabuchi? As a boxer, that is. Well, let's see??? In 1997 he stood toe-to-toe with one of the most powerful punchers in heavyweight history, and emerged utterly victorious in the eyes of the judges. In 1999, he ensnared and summarily obliterated the slickest little stinker in heavyweight history. At the time he was being led from the Mirage in handcuffs, he was the number two heavyweight in the eyes of the IBF, and had just wrangled a three-fight deal with HBO for well over a million smackeroos. His boxing record is every bit as impressive as his prison record: 20 - 0, with 15 KO's.

Strange though this saga certainly has been (and it ain't over yet), I feel like renaming the article "The TRAGIC case of Ike Ibeabuchi." It's been tragic for Ike, and perhaps infinitely more tragic for the heavyweight division.


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> toney rahman would be good,,,,,,,,,,,waht is david tua up too lately????and when does ibeabuchi get out of the pen?????????


Former heavyweight contender Ike Ibeabuchi has received an unfavorable decision from the Nevada Board of Parole Commissioners.

The board announced Tuesday morning Ibeabuchi would not be released from Lovelock Correctional Center in northern Nevada, where the native Nigerian is serving five to 30 years for attempted sexual assault and battery with intent to commit a crime.

Ibeabuchi won't be eligible for parole again until *December 2007*, with his next hearing scheduled for the preceding August. Three years was the maximum the parole board could make Ibeabuchi wait.

Had Ibeabuchi been granted parole he would have been released Dec. 12 and likely deported. He possibly could have resumed his career this autumn through a work furlough.

Many boxing observers thought the 31-year-old powder keg could have dominated the miserable heavyweight ranks after a few months of intense training and a string of tuneup bouts. 

more here

http://www.thesweetscience.com/boxing-article/773/exclusive-ike-ibeabuchi-denied-parole/


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 21, 2005)

thanx for that foreman,,,,,i reckon he would have dominated ,,ive got him ko,ing bird on tape he was one power packed motherfucker


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

*Tyson - Tarver: Does Mike Have Enough Left To Destroy Antonio?*

21.11.05 - By Dan Mocci: Ring Magazine Light Heavyweight Champion Antonio Tarver???s foray into the heavyweight division may go beyond his headlining performance in Rocky VI. Tarver, cast as Rocky Balboa opponent ???Mason Dixon???, is reportedly entertaining a real heavyweight clash with former heavyweight champion Mike Tyson. *Tyson himself has reportedly alerted the British media that he has contacted Tarver regarding the potential match-up. The bout could take place at the end of 2006*???provided the former heavyweight champion turned public speaker/ vodka pitchman wraps up his world tour that has taken him to the former USSR, the UK, and a Brazilian police station.

As of now, the bout is pure speculation. However, considering Tyson???s debt to Uncle Sam and Tarver???s age (36) the need for both fighters to cash in makes this story worth keeping an eye on.

It may be smart to stuff $50 in an envelope, label it ???Tyson-Tarver Pay- Per-View???, and put it away for a cold Saturday night in the winter of 2006???

???or if you don???t want to wait a year you can just buy yourself a ticket to the circus. Take a moment and imagine the freak show that could lie ahead. Imagine Tyson, coming off back-to- back losses, and the somewhat slowing loud-mouthed Tarver in the same press conference. At least the ???Magic Man??? won???t be able to use the same Roy Jones banter that we???ve had crammed down our throats and become accustomed to over the past two years. Tyson, much calmer these days unless photographed while dancing in a Brazilian nightclub, would probably realize the need to revert to the dark days of his press conferences that featured an average of three to five death threats???not mention the promise to snack on one of his opponents kids. Clips of Tyson???s recent outings, minus the first round of the Danny Williams fight, won???t prove to be much use in promoting this one as legitimate competition. Somehow, I don???t think vintage footage of the once unstoppable ???Kid Dynamite??? clobbering Frank Bruno or Michael Spinks will provide an accurate depiction of the fighter Mike currently is. Throw in the fact that Tarver looked aged in final round in his win over Glen Johnson and in spots against a very reluctant Roy Jones, and the fight itself is a recipe for disaster.

Nonetheless, one shouldn???t blame Tyson for taking the fight. He needs the cash and he doesn???t need to be knocked out in the process of collecting it. Tarver would most likely stay at arms length and try to win a decision, without tasting Tyson???s famous power. Therefore, Tyson probably wouldn???t taste the canvas in this one. (He may even catch up to Tarver late if he paces himself correctly.) Plus, the legion of individuals that ???will never pay for another Tyson fight??? will most likely open the wallets for one more???and one more???and one more Tyson fight after that. The trademark of his recent decline has been his inability to withstand the power of today???s super-sized heavyweights after the second or third round. His world class power and is in tact, but his head movement and stamina is gone. Pushing 40, the ex-champ is a mere undersized heavyweight with little defensive reflexes and no desire to fight for any reason other than money. He hasn???t had a good training camp in years and the degenerative foot condition he has developed mixed with a bad back (and lack of the ???stomach to do this anymore??? ) ensure that another camp wouldn???t be anything different. Nonetheless, Tyson has all the right reasons to take this match. He needs the money, it???s a safe bout as far as getting knocked out, and he knows that we???ll cough up the dough for at least one more freak show.

If Tyson can???t be blamed for taking the fight, than Tarver certainly can. Like *Tyson, who lost over $300 million of his earned money*, Tarver has had financial woes and just climbed out of bankruptcy in recent years. The sport is prizefighting and the 36 year old champ deserves a big payday. He should and could certainly get a few nice paydays???by fighting a rubber match with Glen Johnson or the winner of Jeff Lacy versus Joe Calzaghe for the unified 168-lb. title. Tarver could stop at 190 and fight cruiserweight Jean-Marc Mormeck. If he wants to go the Roy Jones route and win a piece of the Heavyweight title, he can fight the feather fisted but extremely crafty IBF Champion Chris Byrd. A bout with the brash James Toney would feature two highly skilled fighters and charismatic superstars. The problem with those fights is that Tarver may possibly lose to each one of those guys. He???s shown signs of late round slippage, and each of the above named gentlemen is known for providing pressure down the stretch. With Tyson, Tarver most likely feels he can follow Roy Jones??? blueprint used to outpoint heavyweight John Ruiz. Though, Tarver???s speed and reflexes are a fraction of those still found in the Jones arsenal back when he fought Ruiz.

If this fight moves beyond speculation and come to fruition Tarver will embracing everything he despised about the boxing business. Tarver criticized Jones for not facing him when he was the deserved and legitimate number one contender to Roy???s throne. Meanwhile, Glen Johnson has earned himself a rematch and even Eric Harding???s recent performances indicate that a rubber match is worth watching. Paul Briggs would prove to be a legitimate challenge as well. A battle with fellow Floridian Jeff Lacy would be great for the sport of boxing.

Right now his fight is just a lot of talk, hype, and speculation. Still, one of the potential combatants has little choice. Tyson, for all of his faults, seems sincere in his desire to repay his debts. He knows that it it???ll take a lot of paid speeches or companies willing to take on an ex-con as a pitchman to equal the money he can generate from another comeback fight. Tarver does have choices and, as rarely seen in boxing, can actually control his legacy. The Hollywood actor/Mike Tyson route may net him more money. Yet, fighting any of the above mentioned names would still be nice for the bank account and will allow Tarver to be seen as a man who beat some of the best and fought all of the best.

Tyson and Tarver should meet face-to-face???in Canastota as members of the Hall of Fame. If the Mike Tyson is going to roll on than that is his business and we???ll probably keep watching. At this stage, Antonio Tarver is still a real fighter, as Tyson once was, and should fight real fighters. He should cement his legacy as more that the man who beat a faded Roy Jones.

.


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

If this fight ever happens, Tarver will easily dominate Tyson. Tysons career was over 7 years ago......this side show might be fun, but I bet its just another sad and humiliating defeat of Mike.


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

*Time Tunnel: Old Time Fighters Vs. Today's Fighters
*
by B. R. Bearden

19.08 - In boxing discussions often the argument rises over current boxers versus the fighters of the past. Are today's fighters better, as some claim, because of superior diets and training techniques? Is a modern, air-conditioned gym with snazzy training equipment more able to turn out a quality fighter than a dingy old New York gym of the past?

Are there fighters of the modern time who were comparably as good as those of nostalgic memory? Yes, there are. Maybe not as good as, say, Sugar Ray Robinson, but Whitaker, Hopkins, and a younger Holyfield would match up favorably against many of the old Hall of Famers. Even Roy Jones shows skills equal to most of the greats, though he lacks a great heart to match. Lennox Lewis, when he's on his game, could hold his own and even defeat many of the former heavyweight champions.

But overall, it is my opinion (for all that's worth), that across the board the fighters of today aren't the equal of their predecessors. For every argument there is a counter, and for every advantage there is the disadvantage.

We are told modern nutritional standards are so high that the men of the past were suffering under malnutrition by comparison. So we are told. But any health expert will tell you that today's young people don't eat as they should. They consume far more sugar than the kids of the 1930s, at least ten times as much. We have soft drink machines in our schools so the children won't have to suffer through a glass of milk. They sit around and play their Dreamcasts during the hours their grandparents would have been outside running, riding bicycles, swimming, or any of the many other activities that were exercise as fun. Despite the "availability" of better diets, the truth is the average American teen isn't as physically fit as his grandparents. The same probably holds true in every industrialized nation. And while a young person today doesn't have to contend with polio and other dangers of his grandparents, that's due to medical advances and not to any willingness to exercise. Yet, this is the pool from which our boxing talent is drawn.

I have actually heard it argued that Jack Dempsey was so badly nourished he wouldn't be competitive at all today. All those hard years of riding the rails and living from meal to meal made him weaker than today's super fed giants. And this from people who purport to know boxing. A solidly muscled fighting machine of 6'1" and 195 pounds would fold up under the power of one of today's hulking 6'5", 240 pound mountains of muscle, steroids, and excess body fat. So they say. And a bullet from a World War I rifle would just bounce off the chest of today's super athlete, too.

I don't want to be labeled as someone completely lost in the past, but that' s often where the answers are. (Ask any pathologist, archeologist, medical researcher, or historian) But I find it hard to believe the leather tough killer who beat 6'6" Jess Willard within seconds of death wouldn't have at least a little bit of a chance against one of the big clinchers of today.

As a tribute to the miracle nutrition of today we do have a 6' 5" heavyweight champion and a top contender at 6' 6". Lennox Lewis is a very good fighter, weak chin aside. And Klitschko appears to be good, though his big test is still to come. And if you could name ten other fighters of that size and skill, you would have an argument that better nutrition has created an era of great super-sized heavyweights.

If there was positive truth to Max Kellerman's oft used line, "These aren't your father's heavyweights" it would be a quick and easy list to make. Lewis and Klitschko are good; the rest are just big. I say "positive truth" because I'm not disputing the statement is true; just not in the way Max meant it. These aren't my father's heavyweights. My father would have changed the channel rather than watch Ruiz wrestle Kirk Johnson or Lewis clinch with Holyfield. As a kid I watched with him Ali, Frazier, Foreman, Quarry. If it had been today's heavyweights on the tube, we'd have been watching "Bonanza" instead.

I did a post on RSB (the newsgroup rec.sport.boxing for those who are uninitiated to the finer points of debate and insult the newsgroups offer) in which I argued that it was mostly a myth that today's heavies are so much bigger than those of the past. I took the top ten list from a 1975 Ring
magazine and compared the men there with the top ten in Ring today. I found, and showed, that the average height of a top ten heavy in 2002 was ½ inch above that of 1975, and the reach was actually 1 inch less! When Lewis retires, the modern "super-sized" heavyweights of the top ten will actually fall below those of 1975. Quick question; would Holmes really be out-classed today? Foreman? Ali? For the slow of foot, the answers out of the teacher's copy are "no, no, and hell no".

And when your three biggest draws in the heavyweight division (Lewis, Holyfield, and Tyson) are all pushing 40 years old, it's hard to convince the skeptic that the superior diets and training techniques of today have created a class of fighter Dempsey, Louis, and Ali would have trouble competing against. Young Jack, Joe, and Muhammad did very well against the aging champions and ex-champions they faced (other than Joe's loss to Schmelling) and they did very well against bigger men. In fact, none of those three ever had problems with a man because of size. And if we are in the era of a new breed of bigger, stronger heavyweight, then where are the young lions of that pride? The big men put in against Lewis, such as Grant and Golota, remind one more of the inept giants put in against Jack Johnson than the high velocity fighters of Ali's era. The truth is, many of the men over six and a half foot tall and 240 pounds are more in the class of the Great White Hopes of Johnson's era than in the class of "super heavyweights".

But what of all the great new training techniques? What techniques? The number one method to condition a fighter for a long fight is running. It's hardly a new technique. Early Neanderthal used the same method to avoid becoming a meal for a cave bear or saber toothed cat.

Gene Tunney ran; I've seen pictures of him running. I'm sure Dempsey did a little running, and Benney Leonard, and Joe Louis. I know for a fact Rocky Marciano ran every day of his 8 year career, even on Christmas morning. This training method wasn't discovered to train Zab Judah, folks. The old timers knew that a 5-10 mile run every day was the best way to avoid gasping for
oxygen by round three. Many of today's fighters still don't know it, apparently.

What equipment is in the gyms of today that an old time fighter or trainer wouldn't know how to use? They still use the heavy bag, the speed bag, those catcher's mitts the trainers wear as they teach their fighters to punch in combination. None of that is new. What mainstay of the training equipment used by Joe Louis has been scrapped because of newer, better modern equipment? That would be "none".

Maybe Louis didn't have a Bow Flex machine for his workouts, but I've never heard that shortcoming as an excuse for his knockout at the hands of Max Schmelling. And it sure wasn't because Joe didn't have modern vitamins or a sports-medicine expert on hand during his training. He lost because of a flaw in his technique and nothing available to a modern fighter would have availed him.

Let us not forget, either, that it is only in the unlimited heavyweight division that we see a physical difference in fighters. Look at the other classes and the men there don't appear any more physical than their forefathers. The disparity in size between heavyweights doesn't translate down to middleweights, for example. A one hundred and sixty-five pound fighter is the same size in 2002 as he was in 1952. All this reference to "fast twitch muscles" doesn't mean the panther quick fighters of yore didn't have them; they just hadn't bothered to come up with a catchy name for them.

Does anyone doubt that could we bring Sugar Ray Robinson to today's arena, at his peak, he wouldn't whip everyone across at least three weight divisions? If Rocky Marciano was brought forward, and forced into the cruiser weight division because he was "a small heavyweight", would Jirov be champion for long? Would Ezzard Charles or Billy Conn look as inept against Roy Jones Jr. as do the lesser fighters he feasts upon every Pay-Per-View? If you answered "yes" to any of those questions, you need to watch films of these guys. And remember, just because they're black and white films doesn't mean the guys in them weren't full color in real life.

And least we forget, the old-timers did something the modern fighters skimp on; they fought, and they fought often. You can only advance someone so far with a wonder diet and modern weight training equipment. It's in the ring that one learns what really works and what doesn't. And in that category today's fighters are so far behind we're not comparing apples and oranges; we're comparing apples and grapes.

There are many old sayings; "you learn by doing", "practice makes perfect", and "experience is the best teacher". An expert carpenter isn't the guy who' s read all the books and worked on carpentry techniques in a vocational school shop; it's the guy who's built 100 houses. The logic of that should be indisputable.

So what of a comparison between a 23 year old champion who's had 25 fights and defends his title twice a year for upteen million dollars versus the old timer who had 100 fights before he fought for the title, then defended it every other month for five years? Be sure to sweep up the sawdust when you finish your two week bookshelf project with the ban saw and then we'll ride out to the housing area and you can watch them frame up a house in a day.

Anyone who feels the urge to argue the point, consider this; if you're in an airplane and one of the engines fall off, who has the best chance of getting you to the ground alive? The pilot who's logged over 2000 hours under real adversity or the fellow who's spent 100 hours in one of the best high tech simulators money can buy? If you picked Joe-Video Game, I hope you brought a parachute.

When a young man of 22 becomes champion after 20 or so fights, no matter how much natural talent he was born with, he can't possibly have seen in actual combat everything an opponent can throw at him. Sadly, the champions of today often gain their first of many belts at a young age before they've even hit their prime, then go into semi-retirement. You have highly regarded champions with flaws that were overcome by Sugar Ray Robinson and Archie Moore before they ever made the top ten. The flaw that allowed ex-champion Max Schmelling to knock out contender Joe Louis in 11 rounds was gone two years later when Joe the champion dropped Max in the first round. He learned before he became champion, as it should be. He didn't get a half dozen ABC belts while still trying to learn the proper way to throw a left hook.

Take a look at the records of the old time greats. While the modern top contender or champion is putting in a couple fights a year, those guys were fighting on a regular basis. AFTER he won the featherweight title the first time from Willie Pep, Sandy Saddler went on to fight 67 more bouts.

Willie Pep fought 242 times, Archie Moore 218, Robinson 202, Benny Leonard 212, yet people will, with a straight face, claim that the so-called "Pound-for-pound" guys today with their 20-25 fight careers would be too much for those old time guys.

I've heard the supporters of the "superior fighters of today" concede that IF some of the old timers were brought to modern times, AND trained as fighters trained today AND could have grown up with the benefits of modern nutrition they would be able to fight competitively against currentfighters. I think they have it backwards. IF today's fighters were taken back in time and had to fight more often, in more competitive matches, and IF the #1 contender they were matched against really was the ONLY #1 contender in that un-watered down weight class, they'd be much better than they are.

As Darth Vader warned in "Star Wars", "Don't be too proud of this technological terror you've constructed."

I might para-phrase that to add, "The ability to destroy an over-hyped Top Ten contender today is insignificant next to the ability needed to challenge a Sugar Ray Robinson or Joe Louis."


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

Keep your gay filth is open chat bitch!!


----------



## GFR (Nov 22, 2005)

*Lacy vs Calzaghe on Showtime - March 4 in Manchester
*
NEW YORK (Nov. 21, 2005) ??? March 10, 1986??? SHOWTIME CHAMPIONSHIP BOXING was born when ???Marvelous??? Marvin Hagler defeated John ???The Beast??? Mugabi in a spectacular and unforgettable 11th-round knockout in Las Vegas. On March 4, 2006, SHOWTIME will deliver a special 20th anniversary gift to fans and continue its legacy as ???America???s No. 1 Boxing Network??? with the most meaningful world title unification fight of the decade. Undefeated, hard-hitting super middleweight world champions Jeff ???Left Hook?????? Lacy (International Boxing Federation) and Joe Calzaghe (World Boxing Organization) will finally meet in a 12-round showdown to determine once and for all the best in the division.

The much anticipated match up, being promoted by Gary Shaw Productions, LLC, in association with Frank Warren???s Sport Network, will air LIVE on SHOWTIME at 9 p.m. ET/PT (delayed on the west coast) from the MEN Arena in Manchester, England.

One of today???s best and most feared pound-for-pound fighters, the exciting Lacy (21-0, 17 KOs), of St. Petersburg, Fla., will make the fifth defense of the belt he won with an impressive eighth-round TKO over Syd Vanderpool Oct. 2, 2004, on SHOWTIME. The first 2000 U.S. Olympian to capture a world title, Lacy, 28, is coming off of a devastating second-round TKO over top-5 contender Scott Pemberton (Nov. 5 on SHOWTIME)..

???I only want the fights the fans want, and it looks like Calzaghe feels the same way,??? said Lacy, who has notched 16 of his 21 wins on SHOWTIME. ???Two undefeated world champions unifying the title will be like when Sugar Ray Leonard and Tommy Hearns unified the welterweight title.

???I am coming to get you, Joe! I am coming to get you!"

Calzaghe (40-0, 31 KOs), of Newbridge, Wales, by way of Hammersmith, England, is the longest reigning world champion in boxing. Since winning the title on Oct. 11, 1997, he has successfully defended it 17 times. Southpaw Calzaghe, 32, has not lost a bout since starting his amateur career at 13.

???It has been my dream to unify the titles ever since I won the WBO crown against Chris Eubank eight years ago,??? Calzaghe said. ???This fight against Lacy is one that can secure my legacy. I saw Lacy's last fight against Pemberton, and it was impressive, but, against me, he is going to be in with the hardest hitting super middleweight out there.???

???Calzaghe???s dream of unifying the titles is just that ??? a dream,??? Lacy said. ???Unfortunately for him, he will be facing his worst nightmare.??????

Lacy and Calzaghe were expected to fight Nov. 5 on SHOWTIME, but the match fell through after Calzaghe fractured his left hand in a Sept. 10 defense against Evans Ashira.

America???s No. 1 Boxing Network, SHOWTIME will celebrate its 20th anniversary all year long by showcasing the best match ups in the sport on the first Saturday of every month.

SHOWTIME CHAMPIONSHIP BOXING???s Steve Albert and Al Bernstein will call the action from ringside on March 4, with Jim Gray serving as roving reporter. The producer of the SHOWTIME telecast will be David Dinkins, Jr., with Bob Dunphy directing.


----------



## GFR (Nov 22, 2005)

*Heavyweight Face-off 1985 vs 2005: Which era is worse??*

12.08.05 - By Barry Green: Last weekend I was at an all-to-rare British barbecue, the regularity of biting into a piece of uncooked chicken followed by the cry of ???I think this needs a couple more minutes??? was somewhat appealing after the week of rain we had. As many beers were quaffed and steak kebabs devoured, the conversation invariably ended up talking the usual subjects: sports and sex (men) or shopping and kids (women). As a member of the inferior sex I was naturally drawn to the former.

After getting to grips with the current English soccer scene, mainly discussing how last season???s Liverpool team is the football equivalent of Leon Spinks- meager talent but in the right place at the right time, the chat soon turned to boxing; and in particular heavyweight boxing. I agreed with the ensemble that the current scene might just be the worst in living memory, even worse than those mid-eighties doldrums.

The next day I awoke to ponder two things: 1. Does too much red meat really contribute to bowel cancer? 2. Whether today???s scene really is as bad than the best-forgotten days of Berbick, Tubbs and Page et al? 2005 vs. 1985- which is worse?

To compare and contrast I have taken the current Ring magazine ratings and compared them with the Top Ten of August 1985, taken from its sister publication KO. No longer does Larry Holmes posses the best jab in heavyweight history, Pinklon Thomas is actually looking the goods and Tim Witherspoon is an inconsistent then as Hasim Rahman is now. What is worrying is that from December 1982 to August ???85, EIGHT of the top ten contenders are the same. The only changes were Tony Tubbs and Carl Williams for Gerry Cooney and Renaldo Snipes. In some cases this could show the quality of those fighters but in reality it merely proved the dearth of top class heavyweights around this time. Fortunately by winter of ???88, only three
would remain- Witherspoon, Dokes and Williams.

Fair play to the ???Spoon mind (who appeared throughout and would still be ranked in the top ten as late as 1997) for showing some longevity. So, here I have pitted each contender and ???champion??? against one another just for a bit of fun...and perhaps a few discussions and debates of your own. Yep, I know that 1975 vs. 1995 would be much more thrilling but this is a tad more relevant and ties itself in with Chris Acosta???s fine article below. Anyway, here???s my ???tuppence??? worth. Remember these are the fights from exactly 20 years ago- August 1985 vs. Today. I shouldn???t have to remind you that Holmes is not the same version that beat Ali, Norton and Shavers. Got that? Ok, then let battle commence...

NO. 1: Larry Holmes vs. Vitali Klitschko

I recognize these two fighters as the best of their division during their respective tenures, even though Holmes is listed as Number One in August 1985 as opposed to champion. This month, Holmes is 48-0, one away from Rocky Marciano???s legendary record. He goes into this fight after receiving a razor-thin decision against Carl ???The Truth??? Williams. If truth be known, Holmes is ready to be taken at this point in time, his 36-year old body does not move around so well anymore, his jab lacks the spark that not only scored points but controlled entire fights long enough until he let loose with his impressive right hand. That right-hand is still powerful but when an opening arises he cannot exploit it- thus negating its importance.

What good is power if one cannot land their shots? Larry had recently encountered some trouble with really tall guys and the giant Ukrainian is even bigger still. Vitali would use his strength and underrated boxing skills to score enough points in this bout even if he does lack Holmes??? class. The judges, who don???t want Holmes to equal the Rock???s record, do not give him any of the close rounds, favoring the aggressor in a fight that generally disappoints. In a KO interview in late ???83 Holmes was quoted as saying: ???Nobody will beat me for another two years,??? as if sensing his reign was coming to an end, which, prophetically it did against Michael Spinks at the year???s end.

The Holmes that lost to Spinks would have lost to Klitschko. Don???t believe me? Then watch the aforementioned Williams fight to see how the Easton Assassin???s skills had eroded. Klitschko is not as smooth as The Truth but is a much better heavyweight all-round and it would have been he that proved to be Larry???s ???black cloud??? if they had met at this stage of Holmes??? career. Even so, the verdict is split.

Result: Klitschko (Split Decision) If this fight had taken place any time before 1985, Holmes is a comfortable winner (even the 1991/92 version of Holmes was almost improvement on this tired version). However, Larry was fading fast and was about to be taken by any decent heavyweight, as Spinks would prove the following month. Thus, ending one of the greatest reigns in heavyweight history. Afterwards a bitter Holmes would say: ???Klitschko couldn???t carry Scott Le Doux???s jockstrap.???

No. 2: Pinklon Thomas vs. Chris Byrd

Perhaps the best of the forgotten class of the 1980s, Thomas had a division-best jab around this time, as was considered a very dangerous opponent for an ageing Larry Holmes. Byrd, meanwhile, has been the recipient of some major gifts in the past year or two and appears to be running on borrowed time. This chess match would be a one strictly for connoisseurs who
enjoy the finer points of professional boxing. Thomas would initiate the action with rapid combinations and doubling up of the jab. Byrd???s main success would be in making Pinklon miss but would not attack enough to capitalize on the brief opportunities he is offered. Byrd, recovering from a flash knockdown at the midway stage would rally late but a fading Thomas hangs on to receive the nod in a surprisingly competitive contest.

Result: Thomas (Unanimous Decision) While Byrd is cute, his offence cannot match that of Thomas- Pinklon was a better boxer than a lot give him credit for. Here, the jab is key- and Thomas has the more effective weapon.

No. 3: Tony Tubbs vs. John Ruiz

This fight, labeled ???The Bore at the Shore??? is for the undisputed Dull-But-Effective championship of the world. Tubbs??? nickname of TNT has to be boxing history???s biggest misnomer this side of feather-fisted Herol ???Bomber??? Graham. Ruiz on the other hand fits his moniker exactly. ???The Quiet Man??? has been putting people to sleep for years with his awful jab, grab and wrestle style. Put your mortgage on this one going the distance. At this time Tubbs was undefeated and a lot quicker than his rotund shape suggested.

He also had recently annexed the WBA crown from the head of Greg Page. After 12-rounds, the judges require smelling salts, but when they come-to, the verdict is split. One votes for the aggression of Ruiz, the other likes TNT???s ring generalship. The third judge is yours truly. I have never liked Ruiz??? style and often find it hard to give any close round to him. Tubbs???s flashier work earns the close rounds in my book and he gets the nod- just.

Result: Tubbs (Split Decision) Tubbs was a smooth boxer when at his best, especially when robbed against Riddick Bowe in the twilight of his career. Back in 1985 he was undefeated until losing his ???0??? later that year when fighting Tim Witherspoon, but would have kept it if he had faced Ruiz instead.

No. 4: Tim Witherspoon vs. Hasim Rahman

This battle of the right hands is possibly the toughest one to call. Both fighters had their moments and flattered to deceive on many others. Rahman could be the most overrated heavyweight out there at this moment, after all, his best win other than the Lewis upset was a TKO over Corrie Sanders five years ago. In fairness though, ???The Rock??? would be a difficult opponent for most when he???s on song. This result would hinge on which of the fighters was up for it the most, both could be perform lackadaisically on many an occasion.

The feeling here is that Witherspoon is the more talented fighter and, having never being floored at this juncture of his career, would welcome an exchange of right-hand power. The deciding factor being that ???Terrible??? Tim has the better chin, therefore a trade off may be beneficial. Although his right will not score a KO, it does enough damage floor Rahman twice late-on. Thus swinging the bout in the ???Terrible??? one???s favor, enabling him to eke out a close decision.

Result: Witherspoon (Majority Decision) A very evenly matched contest with two of the fight game???s enigmas. Just how good are/were they? Nobody still really knows. Witherspoon has the better chin- that is the only real difference in winning this contest.

No. 5: Carl Williams vs. James Toney

Former middleweight king Toney is perhaps the most talented fighter on display here (following the recent demise of Larry Holmes) he has a plethora of skills and has a chance against anybody in the division. Williams??? is coming off a narrow defeat to Holmes in which he displayed fine boxing skills and a penetrating jab, but his chin was a question mark at that time- a question that would definitely be answered by Toney. Williams??? tall and rangy style gives him an early lead but as the bout progresses Toney is warming up nicely.

In the second half of the fight ???Lights Out??? steps into third gear and uses all his ring savvy to take control of Williams with the full repertoire of his arsenal, therefore testing and exposing The Truth???s chin. Williams is down late in the 8th but saved by the bell. Coming out for the 9th, Toney realizes his foe has not recovered in time and rains down blows on his quarry, forcing the referee???s intervention.

Result: Toney (TKO 9) Despite his advancing years, Toney could still enjoy a decent tenure as a major heavyweight player. His defense is the best in the division and can open up whenever the mood takes him...as Williams would discover. At the post-fight press conference Toney calls out a challenge to Vitali Klitschko saying ???You European fighters, y???all bums.???

No: 6: Trevor Berbick vs. Monte Barrett

Berbick was a half-decent heavy back in his day, unless he was fighting a murderous puncher that is. Whether the Canadian would enter the ring in adequate condition or not was another thing all together. Almost ALL the heavies from ???85 had motivation problems it appeared. Berbick was nearly as inconsistent as any of his peers but had been in with many of the top boys at this stage in his career- Ali, Holmes, Tate- and it would be his experience only that gives him a slight edge down the home straight against another of boxing???s surprise packages.

Barrett???s deserved win over the much hyped Dominic Quinn has given him an unusually high ranking but a split-verdict over a badly faded Tim Witherspoon does not bode well here and he also lacks Berbick???s impressive body strength, which would be a prominent factor in a messy contest such as this. Although Barrett gives his all and is still punching at the final bell, it is Berbick???s that claims the decision.

Result: Berbick (Unanimous Decision) Berbick would eventually claim the WBA trinket in early ???86 (mind you, is there anybody that didn???t win it?) but would soon lose it in spectacular fashion later that year some guy from Brooklyn.

No. 7: Greg Page vs. Lamon Brewster

Page was the ???can???t miss kid??? that missed. Bags of natural talent, fantastic amateur career...no discipline. Even Muhammad Ali tipped his fellow Kentuckian for great things- before he signed with Don King! Brewster is the opposite, the plucky underdog who never gives up and is finally earning some filthy lucre as reward for his perseverance. Page???s burgeoning weight, lack of effort and wasted talent virtually give this fight to Brewster, who basically just had to turn up to win. Forget his gift decision against Kali Meehan, the Brewster that survived an early hammering against Wladimir Klitschko and butchered Andrew Golota. He has come on leaps and bounds over this past year- he really is up for this.

Nicknamed ???Relentless???, Lamon uses his moniker to good effect by turning this into a survival of the fittest- a contest Page would rarely win. It???s a sad state of affairs when natural talents throw away their god-given skills and Greg Page could write a book on the subject. A real Page turner it would be too. Sorry! I???ll get my coat.

Result: Brewster (Unanimous Decision) How can a man who lost a decision to Clifford Etienne turn his fortunes around so quickly? Brewster???s story thus far is a classic Rocky tale that boxing plucks up more often than any other sport. At his best Page would be too skilled to lose to a limited boxer like this. One problem- he was never at his best! Page is the classic example of what Don King can do to fighters if their face doesn???t fit.

No. 8: Gerrie Coetzee vs. Calvin Brock

The talking point in this proverbial crossroads fight is whether Coetzee???s ???Bionic Hand??? will hold up or not after umpteen fractures and operations. The South African was constantly plagued with such problems to his money punch, but when it was good it possessed feared knockout power. Coetzee had some good wins on his resume: he iced Spinks (Leon) in one, held Pinky Thomas to a draw and stopped Michael Dokes to claim the WBA title in 1983. This was counterbalanced by decision losses to John Tate (fair) and Renaldo Snipes (robbed) and KO defeats to Mike Weaver and Greg Page. Brock is an unknown quantity but is coming along nicely as not only a fighter but a banker and a tap dancer (his hero is Gregory Hines.) Calvin Brock has been called a jack of all trades but can he master this one? Time will tell but here the Boxing Banker would be too wary of Coetzee???s big shots to perform any sufficient damage. However, his boxing smarts and the stealing of rounds would do enough to impress many an aficionado. The South African wins fewer rounds but the ones he does are bigger and at the finale it is honors even. After 12 eventful stanzas, one judge votes for Brock, the other scores dead level. It is again left to me and I chicken out and call it a draw. The Nevada State Commission then bans me from ever judging a bit fight again due to excessive celebrity watching: ???Oooh look, there???s Tootsie and Popeye Doyle???.

Result: Majority Draw. In 1986 Coetzee would be eliminated from title contention when he was destroyed by Frank Bruno less than three minutes. Before that he decisioned James Tillis, so he still had some skills left in him. Brock is largely untested at this time (McCline is no longer a threat, in my opinion) but he has a bright future ahead of him and has shown fine boxing skills in the past. At this present moment in time the jury is still deliberating.

No. 9: Mike Dokes vs. Samuel Peter

Easily the most exciting contest featured here. The Dokes of 1985, despite his cocaine addiction, was still a live contender and would throw everything at Peter in a fight reminiscent of Dokes??? slugathon with Evander Holyfield in ???88. Dokes, shaking off his Columbian Flu from the previous night???s party, opens the fight much like he did with Mike Weaver- by throwing bombs. A strategy that worked then and has worked many times for various fighters when faced with obscenely big hitters (Quarry against Shavers, Hagler vs. Hearns being two prime examples). Dynamite???s tactics bring him early success as the Nigerian Nightmare is shaken and stunned, partly by Dokes??? blinding speed and partly by surprise. However, as Dokes has no real killer power, Peter would gladly slug it out with him and eventually his brute strength would show through. After the initial brawl Dokes, realizing his punches can???t hurt Peter, decides to use his impressive hand speed and box his way out of trouble. At the halfway stage Dokes is narrowly ahead on all three scorecards. Sensing a long fight, Peter opens up in the seventh causing Dokes to stumble across the ring and is hit hard into the body, causing him to double over, limbs akimbo. The Nigerian then unloads a fusillade of blows that renders his opponent helpless against the ropes, despite having a dependable chin, the sheer volume of punches sends Dynamite down for a standing-eight count. When the action resumes, Peter is all over Dokes like a bad case of impetigo, eventually flooring him for the full count.

Result: Peter (KO 7) A thriller from the first bell, Dokes was in the midst of a successful comeback at the end of 1985, one which culminated in his heavyweight ???Fight of the Decade??? match with Holyfield. Indeed, Dokes would receive a shot for the title in 1993- a 1st round loss to Riddick Bowe. But at his peak was a pretty good fighter. Peter, meanwhile would see this fight as a stepping stone to his eliminator with Wladimir Klitshcko later this year. A fight I think he can win.

No. 10: Mike Weaver vs. Wladimir Klitschko

Of all the fighters listed it???s the younger Klitschko that divides most opinions. He???s either the most underrated heavyweight in the Top 10 or the most overrated, depending on which side your bread???s buttered. Some questions that are still in the air- How weak is his chin? Will it crack the next time it???s tickled? Hard to say, but maybe Wlad has a ???Ken Norton??? type beard? The type that is comfortable taking major shots off great boxers (Ali, Holmes) but when facing huge-hitting heavyweights (Foreman, Shavers and even Cooney) it was usually ???canvas time???. Weaver at his peak would only need to land once and the fight would most likely be over. However, this version of ???Hercules??? had just been KO???d by Pinklon Thomas and was fighting only for paydays. Here, Klitschko would turn into the reincarnation of Joe Bugner and box very cautiously knowing that he has to avoid Weaver???s massive hooks. He would stay out of range enough to make Weaver miss consistently and the muscle-bound ex-champion would be spent by the end. His corner halting the contest while their man was on his stool between rounds suffering from exhaustion and swollen around the eyes.

Result: Klitschko (TKO 11) This fight would be Weaver-John Tate all over again...sans the 15th round. ???Baby Brother??? would get back into contention after this win. But sooner or later, that fragile chin will again be tested- then it will be Goodnight Kiev.

Final Score: 2005: 5 wins, 1985: 4 wins, 1 even

I actually surprised myself when I realized that the Class of 2005 had the slight edge, although I admit to the cop-out on Coetzee-Brock. In the end, the determination of the current crop overcame the problems that the class of 1985 were suffering from- an ageing champion, contenders and ex-champions with drug, weight and motivation problems (especially the Don King promoted fighters). What is worrying is that many of the ???85 school probably would have beaten the present-day fighters if they were at their respective bests: Holmes was a far superior fighter to Vitali, Page was easily more talented than Brewster, maybe Coetzee would have been too seasoned for Brock, and even Mike Weaver would only have to land on Wlad???s chin once to render the Ukranian prostrate.

It could have easily been 8 to 2 in favor of the old boys as some fights were too close to score. Perhaps I have been a little kind to the ???05 brigade, but some are not yet at their best and they unquestionably have more desire than their predecessors. Hopefully, that is what may see some of them carve a name for themselves in this division and put an end to the malaise that is damaging boxing???s premier weight class. Boxing needs the heavyweights like Laurel needs Hardy, like Mick Jagger needs Keith Richards, like the chicken that needs a couple more minutes on the barbecue. Klitschko is a decent enough heavyweight, Peter- a great banger and if James Toney can put his recent positive drugs test behind him then maybe in 20 years we???ll still be using the Class of ???85 as a barometer of poor heavyweights rather than the Class 0f 2005.


----------



## GFR (Nov 22, 2005)

WBC
*Hasim Rahman 	*
1. Sinan Samil Sam
2. Oleg Maskaev
3. Wladimir Klitschko
4. Oliver McCall
5. James Toney
6. Ray Austin
7. Samuel Peter
8. Juan Carlos Gomez
9. Calvin Brock
10. Nicolay Valouev
11. Larry Donald
12. David Tua
13. Monte Barrett
14. Audley Harrison
15. Luan Krasniqi


----------



## GFR (Nov 22, 2005)

WBA
John Ruiz  	
1. Nicolay Valuev
2. Not Rated
3. Wladimir Klitschko
4. Ray Austin
5. Calvin Brock
6. Larry Donald
7. Monte Barrett
8. DaVaryl Williamson
9. Samuel Peter
10. Sinan Samil Sam
11. Juan Carlos Gomez
12. Owen Beck
13. Donnell Holmes
14. Oliver McCall
15. Ruslan Chagrev


----------



## GFR (Nov 22, 2005)

IBF
Chris Byrd
1. Wladimir Klitschko
2. Ray Austin
3. Calvin Brock
4. James Toney
5. Monte Barrett
6. Samuel Peter
7. DaVarryl Williamson
8. Jameel McCline
9. Sergei Lyakovich
10. Luan Krasniqi
11. Lance Whitaker
12. Paolo Vidoz
13. Audley Harrison
14. Sultan Ibragimov
15. Vladimir Virchis


----------



## GFR (Nov 22, 2005)

WBO

Lamon Brewster
1. Wladimir Klitschko
2. James Toney
3. Luan Krasniqi
4. Samuel Peter
5. Sultan Ibragimov
6. Calvin Brock
7. Sinan Samil Sam
8. Lance Whitaker
9. Ruslan Chagaev
10. Vladimir Virchis
11. Alexander Dimitrenko
12. Matt Skelton
13. Shannon Briggs
14. David Tua
15. Audley Harrison


----------



## GFR (Nov 22, 2005)

FIGHTNEWS
1. Lamon Brewster
2. Hasim Rahman
3. Chris Byrd
4. Wladimir Klitschko
5. James Toney
6. John Ruiz
7. Samuel Peter
8. Nicolay Valuev
9. Calvin Brock
10. Luan Krasniqi
11. Sergei Lyakovich
12. Monte Barrett
13. Sultan Ibragimov
14. Ruslan Chagaev
15. Paolo Vidoz
16. Audley Harrison


----------



## GFR (Nov 22, 2005)

Teddy Atlas lashes out!

Tuesday, November 22 2005

ESPN boxing commentator Teddy Atlas has ripped congress, Nevada governor Keny Guinn and a NSAC medical panel on boxer safety. Speaking to the Las Vegas Sun, the opinionated boxing analyst railed against U.S. House of Representatives in Washington who recently shot down Atlas' pet project, a national boxing commission. "They're always voting it down because nobody cares about this sport. If you want to say there are racial overtones to it, go ahead and say that because I believe it." Regarding Guinn's removal of respected fight doctor Flip Homansky from the Nevada State Athletic Commission in favor of a campaign contributor, Atlas said he was sick and tired of "cronies who are appointed because of politics" and commented that "replacing Flip Homansky on the commission wasn't a mistake, it was a travesty." Regarding the NSAC's 'Advisory Committee on Boxer Health and Safety,' which was appointed to study boxer safety in the wake of two ring deaths in Las Vegas in 2005, Atlas told the paper, "It's another joke. Boxing has a lot of jokes, except when somebody gets killed. Then it's not a joke."


----------



## GFR (Nov 22, 2005)

The Teddy Dinner!

*November 22, 2005*

On Thursday November 17th, world renown boxing trainer and ESPN 2 Fight analyst Teddy Atlas put his best foot forward to continue walking in the righteous path of his late, great father. With the Premise of knocking out world poverty, Atlas played host to the ninth annual Dr. Theodore Atlas Foundation Dinner at the Hilton Garden, in Bloomfield, Staten Island.

Traditionally each dinner is held on the Thursday one-week prior to Thanksgiving. The money that is generated from the event is used to assist many individuals that are in need as well as provide special services for them. Since its inception, the foundation has been able to give in excess of $1,000,000.00 to worthy causes.

This fight goes way beyond ending world hunger. Health care is provided, clothes are handed out and even Scholarships and Grants for college students are accessible under the pretense that they meet the academic requirements. This is why the "Teddy Dinner" is one of the most anticipated fundraisers of the entire year.

The fight to help those that are less fortunate than others is more important than any championship fight will ever be. Quite frankly, it's the toughest. A fight of such magnitude and implication could never be fought alone. Mr. Atlas had the right idea in mind by bringing a couple of his friends along.

His list of friends included those from the world of sports and entertainment combined. The list of who's who featured: tennis great John McEnroe, former world heavyweight champion Michael Moorer, television star Chris Noth of HBO's Sex in the City and NBC's Law and Order, NY Jets standouts Greg Buttle and Marty Lyons, broadcasters Bob Papa, the radio voice of the New York Giants from WFAN Radio, former Friday Night Fights analyst and current ESPN-1050 radio host Max Kellerman, and one half of WFAN's dynamic duo of Mike and The Mad Dog, Christopher "Mad Dog" Russo were all in attendance. So as the holidays draw upon us we should look at everything in perspective. Remember hindsight is 20-20. By thinking of someone else or putting that person before you, your playing you're part to knockout world poverty once and for all. No matter how bad you might think you have it, there is always someone else doing a lot worse. Happy Holidays!!

So as the holidays draw upon us we should look at everything in perspective. Remember hindsight is 20-20. By thinking of someone else or putting that person before you, your playing you're part to knockout world poverty once and for all. No matter how bad you might think you have it, there is always someone else doing a lot worse.
Happy Holidays!!


----------



## GFR (Nov 23, 2005)

* 
Alan Minter vs. Marvin Hagler: A Blast From The Past*

23.11.05 - By Richard Hulse: The late summer of 1980. While walking through a London railway station, I noticed a billboard for a range of fashionable men's clothes. The picture was of a young man, dressed in a sharp suit. He smiled confidently out at the onlooker. The punning logo was 'The Cool Taste of Minter.' A few weeks later, it was autumn, and that young boxer had lost his world middleweight title to a rampaging Marvin Hagler.

I've always been intrigued by Alan Minter's brief championship reign. Not because I believe he was an exceptional talent, although I do think he had underrated ability. Maybe because it illustrates once again how quickly a good fighter can plummet out of the sunlight, down into the shadows that losers know so well. Hard to recall now, but for six months after winning the title in Las Vegas, Minter was the toast of English sport.

After seeing him on TV, a friend turned to me and said, 'This guy's bigger than boxing in this country.' And so it seemed. He was 28 years old, handsome, a happily married family man; almost the David Beckham of the British fight game.

He'd lost matches on cut eyes, on several occasions in situations where he looked set to win, but those defeats seemed behind him now. He was seasoned and capable. His claim to the undisputed middleweight crown had been reinforced by a comprehensive outboxing of the man he'd taken the title from, the rough and tough Vito Antuofermo. Even some Americans who'd questioned his first win over Antuofermo ??? it had been a split decision - were now beginning to admit the Englishman could fight a bit.

A headline from the USA's Boxing Illustrated announced, 'Minter Proves his Title is no Fluke.'

Moreover, the future looked bright. The contenders, for the most part, were decent but not formidable. Wilford Scypion, Loucif Hamani, Fulgencio Obelmejias, all of them might well have ended up challenging Minter at some point, but he would have been odds on to beat them. After a promising early career start, Scypion was showing he wasn't a big occasion fighter. Obelmejias was a lanky Venezuelan who went on to challenge Hagler in two fights, but who gave the impression of being one of those somewhat protected fighters that the WBA occasionally liked to promote from South America. And Hamani had been cleanly outpointed by Minter in the 1972 Olympics. So, with a little luck, the Englishman seemed set to make several defences before someone finally got to him.

But although it wasn't formidable in depth, the division did have one exceptional package of talent, all of it compressed into the compact frame of one man. The autumn was bringing with it a shaven headed black southpaw from Brockton, Massachusetts. Marvin Hagler was Minter's mandatory challenger.

There was controversy before the match. Minter said he wouldn't let a black man take his title, but insisted later that it was his mouth moving before his brain was in gear. This explanation is, I believe, generally accepted. In the seventies a lot of white English people were less sensitive on racial issues, and Minter wouldn't have been what we'd now call politically correct. One of his best friends during that period was Billy Knight, a black fighter who once challenged for Minter's British title, and who also invited Minter to his wedding. That doesn't suggest he had any problems with Minter's attitude.

Minter had fast hands, a crisp punch and a good chin. But he was also a little tight in the upper body, with a straight up stance. Nor was he adept at slipping punches. Add that to his fragile facial tissue, and the odds weren't good against a hard and accurate puncher like Hagler. Yet curiously, many people, including promoter Mickey Duff, felt Minter would win, that Hagler wasn't quite as tough as he seemed, that in fact he might well choke if pressure was applied. The theory stemmed from the fact that Antuofermo had held the bald-headed one to a draw in 1979, mainly by dragging him into the trenches.

'Do you think Alan Minter is the toughest opponent you've faced?' asked one commentator when Hagler arrived in London. Hagler was hardly the man to say 'yes' to that. 'I've fought better,' was the baleful reply. 'We'll see where he fits in when I get him in the ring.'

Fight night. Wembley Arena under the spotlights. Hagler seemed muscular but short of stature. Minter towered over him, unshaven, and looking mean-eyed. The light glinted on the brass of a Royal Marines band, as they filed out of the ring.

Minter began by aggressively throwing combinations, but before long, Hagler's jab was finding his face, and by the end of the first round, the Englishman was already cut. In the second, Hagler was continuing to land and Minter was trying to slug his way out of trouble. He jarred the American with a right hook, but Hagler immediately counterattacked with a blizzard of heavy punches, whilst bobbing and weaving around Minter's own shots. By the third, Hagler had ripped open Minter's eyebrows, and the Englishman was recoiling from the onslaught. The referee's arms were up in the air. It was over, and within seconds, Hagler himself had to be rescued as drunken fans pelted the ring with plastic bottles, in a still-notorious example of English boxing hooliganism. Minter, head partially covered with a towel, stared at his cornermen, his face shaken and bewildered. He didn't even know there'd been a riot until someone told him in his dressing room. 'Were they after me?' he asked.

Minter returned to the ring the next year, insisting that his tactics had been wrong. He'd tried to wage war instead of boxing calmly. There was some truth in that, but only some. A more measured approach might have resulted in a longer fight, but it was impossible to see how Minter could have prevailed. Probably in his heart of hearts, the ex-champion knew that. Hagler simply had too much of everything. However, a good win over fringe contender Earnie Singletary paved the way for a gruelling split decision loss in Las Vegas to the up and coming Mustafa Hamsho. Minter landed plenty of jabs and rocked the Syrian in the fifth, but couldn't stave off Hamsho's sheer physical insistence in the later rounds. Finally a concussive defeat to countryman Tony Sibson ended his career.

In 2005, Minter reflected on his time in boxing, acknowledging that post-Hagler, he had lost much of his appetite for the game. He also sportingly paid tribute to Hagler's greatness as a champion.

That billboard in the railway station? It didn't stay long. Within a week or so of Minter's loss, it had been taken down. But it did last long enough for some wag to take a felt tip and draw in a Frankenstein-style latticework of black scar tissue over the smiling face.


----------



## GFR (Nov 23, 2005)

Hopkins vs Taylor 2: Bernard Hopkins Conference Call Transcript

23.11.05 - On the line we have Bernard Hopkins. And I would like to turn the floor over to Ms. Kelly Swanson.

KELLY SWANSON: Hello, everybody. Welcome back. Thank you for being patient. And as the operator, mentioned, we are on the call today with Bernard Hopkins as well as Oscar De La Hoya, President of Golden Boy Promotions, who is co-promoting the event with DiBella Entertainment. Again, we have Taylor Hopkins II, No Respect December 3rd, but 12 days away at the Mandalay Bay Resort and Casino in Las Vegas, Nevada, and available live on HBO Pay Per View beginning at 9:00 p.m. Eastern. At this time I???d like to turn the call over to Oscar De La Hoya, President of Golden Boy Promotions.

OSCAR DE LA HOYA, PRESIDENT, GOLDEN BOY PROMOTIONS: Thank you very much, Kelly. Thank you very much to all the press who is listening. We greatly appreciate on behalf of Bernard Hopkins and myself..

This fight here is probably the most anticipated middleweight fight or any fight in the history of boxing. And the reason why is because the first fight was so controversial. To this date people are talking about how the fight was so controversial.

And to give you an indication on how well this fight is doing, tickets are going extremely well at the Mandalay Bay, which will be live from the Mandalay Bay December 3rd, live on HBO Pay Per View for the retail price of $49.95. Tickets start at $800, $600, $400, $200 and $100. The preview show we had on HBO right after the Floyd Mayweather fight on Saturday was the highest preview show ever in the history of boxing. So, that???s a great indication that this fight is very anticipated by the boxing fans.

And now let me turn over the mike to your champion, a legend in the sport of probably the best middleweight ever in the history, Bernard Hopkins.

BERNARD HOPKINS, BOXER: I???m glad everybody???s on. I???m willing and open to answer any questions.

OPERATOR: Thank you.

Once again, ladies and gentlemen, that???s star one on your touch-tone phone to ask a question.

Your first question is coming from William Trillo of Boxing2005.com.

WILLIAM TRILLO, BOXING2005.COM: Good day, Bernard. It???s a beautiful day in Southern California. How are you?

BERNARD HOPKINS: Hey, man, it???s great. Great, man. You???re not too far from me. It???s beautiful up here in Big Bear. It isn???t snowing, so it???s great.

WILLIAM TRILLO: I know, man. You couldn???t be here at a more beautiful time.

Listen, obviously you know that Jermain just had a conference call before. And I hit him with the question ??? I was up speaking with you last week. I asked him about if he gets hurt and he turns around that you???re not going to pull no punches and he might get smacked in the back of the head. Jermain???s response to that was, ???I give him 100 percent permission if I do that, to smack me in the back of the head.??? I thought I???d pass that along to you and get your comments on that.

BERNARD HOPKINS: I mean, if he turns his back I think the referee is going to make sure that he gets warned or maybe a point because that???s a sign of a retreat. He already has that type of mentality in him because he already showed it without being like prepped to even say what he would do the next time or not.

But I tell you this fight here is the most anticipated fight and it???s going to be the most fight that people are going to remember for a long, long time. I???m glad to be the last chapter of a book that???s been open from the beginning and now is going to end this year with the boxing world waiting for the next year to come in for big fights from the boxing community or from the premiere fighters today.

So, I???m glad to end the year on this magnitude of the last pay per view fight of 2005, the most anticipated fight of 2005. And I???m glad to be a part of that and to let people know enjoy their holidays and then get ready for next year, because there???s a lot of great boxers that can carry the baton that goes through the remaining of the years to come.

So, whatever Jermain Taylor brings to the table Bernard Hopkins is going to make sure that it backfires on himself.

WILLIAM TRILLO: I tell you one of the things I asked Jermain what he was going to bring to the table ??? he???s been saying that he learned a lot from his last fight and he learned a lot from his last fight. And I asked him, ???OK, we know you learned a lot. What???s the most important lesson you learned???? And he said that he has no time to take any break. He can???t take a round off. He can???t relax at any point during the fight. He claims that when he did relax during that last fight that???s when the head butt ensued and that???s when the trouble started. So, this time there will be no relaxation on his behalf.

BERNARD HOPKINS: Well, that???s what he says now. It???s a difference between relaxing and getting tired and getting hit with right hands upside your head. I mean, Jermain Taylor???s in very, very denial mentality right now. I mean, people are not stupid. People are smart. They???ve been watching boxing. There???s a difference between relaxing and breathing and holding and grabbing and turning your back. The man was tired.

I think people respect you more when you say, ???Man, I???m in there with Bernard Hopkins.??? It???s not embarrassed to get tired. Bernard fights one round like the last four rounds. He???s going to be energized. Bernard never got tired in a fight.

So, it???s not embarrassed. He thinks it is. He think he???s got the ??? I???ve been hearing a lot of things about this guy. He don???t have enough sense to understand that should he give a little credit to a 20 defense or 21 defense athlete that just happens to be a person that will go down in history as one of the top four or five middleweights of all time, don???t I ??? shouldn???t I get a little bit of respect from why he didn???t do the things he did with William Joppy or any other person he fought that wasn???t on my caliber? And that???s his downfall.

I hope he come in confident. I hope he come in not as nervous as he was. See, being nervous and being edgy and being new to the game of this magnitude of fight the first time that saves him. You know, uncontrolled energy in certain situations prevent certain situations from being knocked out.

So, I???m hoping he believes that I???m not a big puncher. I hope he believes that he can just go and do what he wants to do. And he???s been there the first time, so it???s going to be a walk in the park. Well, that???s great because he???s already left something that made him survive. That got him through. He???s not intelligent to understand that.

So, I???m going to sit back and let him run his mouth and being an impersonator of who he thinks he is a champion and then let the world witness it December 3rd. December 3rd is definitely going to be the execution day and they???re going to see ??? the world???s going to see me rectify the system???s problem. And then Jermain Taylor is going to beg for a rematch and he won???t get one. That???s what???s going to be the deal, because I???m undefeated on rematches. They know my history. I destroy guys the second time around. What makes Jermain Taylor different?

WILLIAM TRILLO: I just like the ???

BERNARD HOPKINS: I destroy ??? I destroy ??? I destroy guys with their careers is in limbo the second time. Don???t believe me. Go on the computer and look up my jacket.

WILLIAM TRILLO: Like your last fight, Bernard, you laid out a game plan the first fight, you let everybody know, and you laid out a game plan this time. And we???re really looking forward to seeing that.

KELLY SWANSON: Thank you, William.

WILLIAM TRILLO: OK, take care.

KELLY SWANSON: Operator, let???s move on, please.

OPERATOR: Thank you.

Your next question is coming from Kevin Iole of ???Las Vegas Review???.

KEVIN IOLE, ???LAS VEGAS REVIEW???: Hi, Bernard. How are you?

BERNARD HOPKINS: All right, Kevin. How you doing, man?

KEVIN IOLE: Good. I wasn???t sure if we were on a William Trillo conference call or Bernard Hopkins call.

KELLY SWANSON: Sorry about that, Kev.

KEVIN IOLE: Hey, I wanted to ask you a couple questions.

Number one, why did you fire Bouie?

BERNARD HOPKINS: Who said I fired Bouie?

KEVIN IOLE: Bouie.

BERNARD HOPKINS: Where did you read that at?

KEVIN IOLE: Bernard, Fernandez???s column in today???s paper.

BERNARD HOPKINS: No, I didn???t. It doesn???t say anything about firing Bouie in that paper. It don???t have anything. I don???t fire ??? why would I fire ??? I wouldn???t even fire Bouie at all. I didn???t fire Bouie at all. I???m in great hands with Nazim Richardson. And I don???t believe the paper said I fired him.

KEVIN IOLE: Well, he said ???

BERNARD HOPKINS: Unless I???m missing something, Kelly, the paper said I fire Bouie?

KELLY SWANSON: No, it didn???t say that.

BERNARD HOPKINS: Wait a minute. You said something. I want to make sure we don???t elaborate on it because it???s about Jermain Taylor and Bernard Hopkins fight. We???re going to get off this in seconds.

Did anything there say something about me firing him, Kelly?

KELLY SWANSON: No, I don???t.

KEVIN IOLE: I was ???

BERNARD HOPKINS: Kelly, did anything say about firing?

KELLY SWANSON: No, I did not read that.

BERNARD HOPKINS: OK. Can the next ??? can we talk about the Jermain Taylor fight?

KEVIN IOLE: This is about Jermain, Bernard, because ???

BERNARD HOPKINS: No, no, no. I???m fighting Jermain Taylor and Jermain Taylor is fighting Bernard Hopkins. This isn???t about ??? people are coming ??? you know, people are coming to see this fight December 3rd. They???re not coming to see Nazim Richardson fight, who???s the trainer, Bouie Fisher, Pat Burns, Lou DiBella. They come to see two athletes. And that???s not ??? and let???s not depreciate the value of a big fight that boxing desperately needs. You understand?

I don???t have no problem after December 3rd. We can talk all day long about any little thing you want to talk about and take a side if you want to take a side. It???s good journalism for some. But this fight cannot be watered down. It cannot be disrespected by any of the allegations or anything that nobody really know the true deal. I can???t get into gossip. I can???t get into none of that. I just want to be clear I didn???t fire nobody. But I want to be clear that December 3rd is the fight that is on my mind. And there???s no other distractions or any other conversations that???s not dealing with that. Let???s not disrespect this call.

This call ??? not that you???re trying to do this, but let???s ??? and this is for anybody else that???s listening. This call is about Jermain Taylor and Bernard Hopkins, big super fight that boxing has been thirsty and desperately something to talk about like a rifle. And I think that we should respect that whether who???s wrong or right about any other incident or any other issues or allegations or rumors about anything. This is about Jermain.

One thing we know isn???t a rumor. Come two weeks Bernard Hopkins and Jermain Taylor will set the record straight with No Respect at the Mandalay Bay. That???s very important. And if we can ??? let???s stick to what???s really important, and it???s the fight, this Bernard Hopkins fight and Jermain Taylor or Jermain Taylor fighting Bernard Hopkins.

KEVIN IOLE: Well, Bernard, I appreciate your point of view. And I was ???

BERNARD HOPKINS: Thank you, man. Thanks.

KEVIN IOLE: ??? asking about the fight because I feel like whoever???s training has an impact on the fight. And if Jermain fired Pat Burns don???t you think that will be significant?

BERNARD HOPKINS: I think it will be significant if I had somebody that haven???t been with me for over nine years. I think that it???d be significant if I had somebody with me that haven???t been ??? that have been energized bunny in my camp, and that???s Nazim Richardson. I mean, I love Bouie like a father. And this fight is dedicated to Bouie. Bouie sent me at seven years old. It reminds me of the Eddie Fletcher (ph) situation when he hired ??? I can???t remember the guy???s name, but he???s a trainer now, the African American guy, Phil Torrence.

Like a fighter, sometimes things happen and sometimes you have to do what you have to do, I mean, whether it???s Bouie, whether it???s me or with anybody else. But my energize and my trainer are physical attributes and also it???s a reflection of Bouie, who???s been told ??? taught by many trainers out of Philadelphia. I???m in great hands. You ??? matter of fact, you will see a Bernard Hopkins that you???re going to be ??? you thought I looked young July 16th by not getting tired and finishing strong in the championship rounds, which most writers forgot about, the championships rounds, which is most important in 12 round fights of this magnitude.

You understand? It???s going to be a lot of questions as how great I look come December 3rd. And I am in great hands, had a great camp, and couldn???t train at a better place. The weather???s nice. I didn???t have to pack up for no storm. I didn???t have to leave no hurricane. I didn???t have to leave no floods. I didn???t have to vacate to another city or state. I???ve been up here in this high altitude chopping wood in Oscar???s facility. It???s been great here. I???m not going to let any negativity, anybody plant any distractions other than I got to execute Jermain Taylor December 3rd.

And then after that the press conference we can talk about anything if I got the time. I want to deal with my family because I haven???t seen them in seven weeks. Then we can talk. But other than that, man, I???m not trying to be ignorant. I???m not trying to be sarcastic. But let???s not take away from this great, great fight from a preview show after the Mayweather fight, done the highest ratings ever. That ??? to me, that shows that the world is interested and the world can???t wait.

The boxing world can???t wait to come to this fight. You???re going to see the Michael Jordans of the world. You???re going to see the rappers. You???re going to see the actresses and the actors. I???m pretty sure nobody???s going to recognize other than people want to recognize that either Bouie or Dale he???s not there, but they will recognize Bernard Hopkins when he???s in that ring. They want to recognize me when I???m in that ring handling my business.

KEVIN IOLE: Bernard, I wish you good luck. I just want to make sure I did not say anything negative about Nazim. And I have respect for Nazim. And I just want to clear that up.

BERNARD HOPKINS: No problem, because I want to ??? because I don???t want people to think Nazim ??? I???m glad you did that and I appreciate that, man. And we can talk our biggest about anything else after I take care of my business.

But Nazim is a world respected guy that haven???t been out there. And I???m in great hands and he???s been the energy in the gym for the last nine or 10 years that he???s been with me. He???s been the guy holding the pads. He???s been the guy that looked at Trinidad???s hands and say that his hands being taped illegally. Bouie got that credit, but we aren???t caring about big you and small Is. But Nazim is not an ego fanatic, an ego freak. He kept his mouth shut. He didn???t step out of there and stay like that. I got a lot of respect for him. He???s seen me since I was an amateur. I???m in great hands.

What they should worry about is that now that he???s in a position to be able to add onto the house and tweak the engine ??? I say tweak the engine, not take the engine out. It???s going to be ??? December 3rd is going to be an eye opener. They???re going to look at my birth certificate after this fight.

KEVIN IOLE: Good luck.

KELLY SWANSON: Thanks, Kevin.

BERNARD HOPKINS: Thank you.

OPERATOR: Thank you.

Your next question is coming from Chuck Johnson of ???USA TODAY???.

CHUCK JOHNSON, ???USA TODAY???: How you doing, Bernard?

BERNARD HOPKINS: Hey, Chuck. How you doing, man?

CHUCK JOHNSON: All right. All right.

You had the title for such a long time, Bernard. I was just wondering how has it felt like ??? felt for you the past four months not having that title attached to Bernard Hopkins??? name?

BERNARD HOPKINS: You know, great question, but it doesn???t ??? to me and my personality and knowing that if you can deal with victory you can deal with defeat. But when you honestly know ??? like any relationship that you was the person that done the right thing, then you can???t look at yourself as being a failure.

And then when you got guys like ??? I???m going to put you on the spot ??? yourself and other media who witness the fight and say honestly, ???Look, man, I???m not a big fan of the hood and all that stuff, but I had you winning,??? that makes it even better for me to be able to say to myself in the mirror ??? I???m not talking about asking my publicist and doing what Jermain is doing and getting prepped to be able to convince himself as months went on that maybe I am the champion because I happen to have the belts. No, just because you got the belts doesn???t mean that you actually earned the belts. This is boxing.

I can look in the mirror honestly and honestly say with 90 percent of the people in the world that witnessed the fight, boxing fans hard-core or not hard-core, can say, ???Man, I???m a Jermain Taylor fan, but your bull got robbed.???

So, it???s ??? to me, I don???t need a situation of having trophies to justify whether I???m a champion or not. See, I think because of the situation I became more of a people???s champion. The belts is for the popping glitter and the show. But when you???ve been a fighter like Bernard Hopkins who battle any topic whether it???s politically correct or not, get respect for at least standing up, for all the things that I???ve stood up for, people get to saying to themselves, ???Wait a minute, he wasn???t as paranoid as he was saying. He knew they was out to get him.??? That sort of made me a ??? that sort of made me into some people ??? like somebody that predicts something and was adamant about it and it happened in front of the world???s eye.

And now the boomerang effect was people embrace more. People are interested in my story more now. And they???re more eager now for me to get him back. As they will say to me, ???You got to get him back. You got to get him back,??? whether I???m in New York, whether I???m in Philadelphia, whether I???m in Vegas, whether I???m in ??? anywhere I go and I???m recognized, which is a lot now, to be honest with you, is that they remember. ???You got to get him this time.??? ???Well, I got him last time.??? ???I know you did, but you got to make sure you get him this time and not leave it up to the judges.???

Because people listened to me for years and years and people listened to other people for years and years about me and about my character and about this and about that. And then they see it as he is growing and manifests in front of them. The question comes back three, four, five years ago that???s not even physically related to anything else in the ring, but it leads to my history and what will be said about me when I???m gone. It???s not only that I had 20 defenses or 21 or 22 defenses. And not only had the belt for over 10 years, but it will be other things that will be documented attached to that. And that will be the things that have happened and that I???ve done outside the ring.

When they mention Muhammad Ali they just don???t mention his fight game. They mention the war. They mention that at that time in the ???60s he became a Muslim, which is ??? which was another strike against you. So, I mean, Bill Russell ??? he has a legacy of it in bouncing a basketball. Jim Brown he has another legacy without giving the ball and running through the line. Only a few athletes can come across in certain times of decades and centuries to be able to have something else other than being a good athlete attached to them. Everybody can???t say that, man.

And I???m not saying it now. I???m just saying when it???s all said and done I???m pretty sure the conversation about Bernard Hopkins won???t just be about the 20 defenses he has.

CHUCK JOHNSON: Strategically speaking, Bernard, what???s going to be different this time for you in this fight?

BERNARD HOPKINS: What???s going to be different to Jermain Taylor or what???s going to be different ???

CHUCK JOHNSON: No. No, as ???

BERNARD HOPKINS: ??? with me?

CHUCK JOHNSON: ??? far as your strategy and what you plan to do covering this fight?

BERNARD HOPKINS: Well, a strategy isn???t a strategy if you unveil it. Hannibal didn???t tell the Italian people he was coming through the ocean on his ???

CHUCK JOHNSON: OK. So, you have strategy, but you???re not ??? you don???t plan to unveil it?

BERNARD HOPKINS: Well, who unveils their strategy?

CHUCK JOHNSON: No, I got you. I got you.

BERNARD HOPKINS: I mean, that???s wrong, man. I just don???t understand why people ??? not to get on you, brother, but let me tell you something. When people ??? anybody on this phone can be in this conversation of what is your strategy. I tell you what, without saying there???s a strategy I know one strategy better not be once you go through the scorecards.

Based on if I got any other blueprint to use, but with the judge and what the scoring was at least for the last round that was the outcome of us even fighting again. I know one thing, that it shouldn???t be even a secret that I must execute. Bottom line, I must execute. I must execute.

CHUCK JOHNSON: Well, let me ???

BERNARD HOPKINS: I don???t want to have to go in a ??? I would ??? I don???t want to have to go in a ring knowing in the back of my mind ??? and I don???t think any fighter should, but it is what it is.

CHUCK JOHNSON: Well, let me ask this, Bernard. Jermain says that he thinks ??? Taylor says he thinks you brought your A game last fight. Was that your A game?

BERNARD HOPKINS: Was that my A game?

CHUCK JOHNSON: Yes. I mean, were you at the top of ??? did you do what you planned to do in that fight in terms of what you set out to do?

BERNARD HOPKINS: Yes. I was the matador. Were you at the press conference in Vegas?

CHUCK JOHNSON: Yes.

BERNARD HOPKINS: Did you see when I had the towel and I had Oscar and he had the horns?

CHUCK JOHNSON: Yes.

BERNARD HOPKINS: All right. Hold on, man, you asked me ??? now, you gave me a slow ball in the major league now.

CHUCK JOHNSON: I got you.

BERNARD HOPKINS: And I got everybody on bases calling a grand slam right out the park, right.

CHUCK JOHNSON: OK.

BERNARD HOPKINS: All right.

When I was up on the podium you see me with a towel in my hand.

CHUCK JOHNSON: Right.

BERNARD HOPKINS: You know what I revealed to you all? You know what a matador do? You ever see the matador and the bull? When???s the last time you ever see the matador be aggressive and run toward the bull? Don???t the bull normally runs the matador? Well, that???s what I told you all.

My plan was the absolutely plan that was carried out. The matador versus the bull. The young bull is going to come out. He even got the trademark of a bull. He wipes his feet on the canvas. Didn???t you see the bull flaming out his nose and he takes his feet and he???s ready to charge?

CHUCK JOHNSON: Yes.

BERNARD HOPKINS: Yes. I know. See, I know. I???m going to keep on explaining to you.

So, the bull continue to charge and charge and charge until the bull got tired. When the bull got tired the execution voltage was short. Stayed there in 300 volts. I gave 150 volts and it wasn???t enough. So, I will execute him this time.

CHUCK JOHNSON: OK. And ???

BERNARD HOPKINS: The first fight was the matador and the bull. And you can???t ??? and nobody out there cannot say, ???Well, Bernard, you???re saying that now, but you didn???t say that then. You said you were going to do this, you were going to do that.??? I said it???s going to be the matador and the bull. And anybody who know the strategy of a matador it???s to wear the bull out, tire the bull out, and then kill the bull.

CHUCK JOHNSON: Well, you definitely said that. But what I???m asking, Bernard, is this time around ??? I mean, OK, you mentioned about the matador and the bull. Was that strategy effective?

BERNARD HOPKINS: The matador and the bull ???

CHUCK JOHNSON: Is that the same thing?

BERNARD HOPKINS: The ???

CHUCK JOHNSON: Is that the same thing we???re going to see?

BERNARD HOPKINS: Hell no.

CHUCK JOHNSON: OK.

BERNARD HOPKINS: If the matador and the bull come out this time I might as well pack up and leave now because I???m not going to get show (ph).

CHUCK JOHNSON: Right. OK. Appreciate it, Bernard.

BERNARD HOPKINS: Thanks.

KELLY SWANSON: OK.

OPERATOR: Thank you.

Your next question is coming from Robert Morales of ???Los Angeles News???.

ROBERT MORALES, ???LOS ANGELES NEWS???: Hey, Bernard, how you doing, man?

BERNARD HOPKINS: I???m doing all right.

ROBERT MORALES: Hey, you know, I had a long talk with Brother Nazim the other day when we were up in Big Bear.

BERNARD HOPKINS: Yes, he???s right here. Yes.

ROBERT MORALES: And he ??? how you doing, Brother Nazim.

BERNARD HOPKINS: He said how you doing?

ROBERT MORALES: All right, man.

He mentioned something. And, of course, as you know, I had you winning the fight 116-112, so personally I don???t really think you needed to change anything. But as Brother Nazim pointed out, he says is Mario Andretti goes around the track and he???s a second off is he going to re-haul everything. And I thought that was a pretty profound statement.

Do you really think that you really need to make any changes at all or just go out there and be Bernard Hopkins?

BERNARD HOPKINS: I need to be Bernard Hopkins. I need to be Bernard Hopkins. The only thing need to be changed is when you get Jermain Taylor hurt it???s easy to raise your hand in victory without any speculations of wrongdoing when the guy???s snoring on his back. I mean, you know and everybody on this phone call know that???s the easy way ??? the easy way ??? to know a clear victory.

The only thing about that tweak, like Mario Andretti like he said about the race car, my Brother Nazim, you don???t overhaul the engine. You just tweak it a little bit. Well, that???s the only thing that???s missing that I didn???t do the second fight. And I???m not going to change my game.

See, they want to send a subliminal message certain writers or certain people, and I???m not saying they???re wrong about this. But they mentally try to think that I???m going to feed into it and fight a different fight that work in Jermain Taylor???s best interests. But I???m going to do the same thing that was so easy for me to last time, but when I get him hurt, and this is a quote, when he gets hurt because he???s going to get hurt ??? he says he wasn???t. Told everybody probably on this phone, ???He never hurt me. He never hurt me.??? He hasn???t watched the tape yet. When I get him hurt he???s going out. That???s the only thing that need to be tweaked. That???s that engine. That???s that engine about tweaking and the little things here and there. That???s that tweaking that Brother Nazim was talking about. That???s the tweaking.

When I get him hurt, whatever round, Jermain Taylor???s going to be finished. The fight???s over.

ROBERT MORALES: Bernard, can I ask you one question about Brother Nazim???s son, Rock Allen?

BERNARD HOPKINS: Yes, he???s here too.

ROBERT MORALES: You know, I interviewed Rock for about 15 minutes after we got done with you the other day. And he talked about how you???ve been kind of like a mentor, you and a couple other guys. And, of course, Rock is from Philadelphia, but he hasn???t been running the streets. What are some of the things of someone who did run the streets as well as Brother Nazim ??? what are some of the things that you have told him to kind of make sure that he doesn???t get involved in the wrong situation?

BERNARD HOPKINS: Not only him, but my nephew that you met also, Demetrius Hopkins. He???s fighting on the card, I believe, for the USBA championship December 3rd. He and Rock ??? and I can name a couple of them, but let me deal with Rock.

I let them know by my experience that???s the best credibility that I have with young adults. And once I open my mouth my credibility speaks for itself because they know where I came from. And I let them know that it???s like one bad move. It???s like playing chess. One bad move the chess game is over. One bad move in your life decisions your career???s over. In the worst case scenario, the very worst case scenario, your life can be over.

And I continue to say that. But the most important thing I???ve said it ??? now they???re going to watch who said it and see if they walk the same path, do the same thing. We get up 5:30 in the morning and it???s freezing cold here in Big Bear. Guess who???s running beside me? Rock Allen. I got to keep up with him. That helps me to keep up with anybody else that???s in the ring that got to keep up with me. I let them know what I experienced so they won???t have to experience it. And when he trained with me he???s probably with been packy (ph).

And, let me tell you something, man, when they look at Bernard Hopkins I inspire fighters from afar that???s in my presence, whether it???s Andre Ward calling me constantly, whether Zab Judah, whether it???s Rock Allen, because others can say things about you that might not be as nice as what they know about you, but when they see the success of what I stood and what I???ve stood up for and what I???ve done in my personal life it???s very hard to convert a person to think different about you when they see different. It???s very hard. I???m not saying it???s not possible, but it???s very hard to take something that???s in your face that???s what it is from someone else that want to make it something else. And that???s why it keeps me on my game and it keeps me focused, because I know that Rock is watching Bernard Hopkins.

He???s watching the way I train. He???s watching what I eat. He know I don???t drink. I don???t like alcohol in my food when they cook it.

So, these things that he learned when years go by and I got to be sitting ringside watching him fight, I played ??? not asking for anything. Don???t owe me anything. But if I played a small fraction of his success years from now, then it was a job well done. And that???s what I try to tell everybody I come across through. That experience ??? decisions have to be made positively and correctly.

ROBERT MORALES: Hey, I appreciate that, man.

BERNARD HOPKINS: Thanks.

ROBERT MORALES: Hey, one just last thing real quickly. The story that was referred to earlier just mentioned that there were many issues between you and Bouie. Is that something you will discuss after the fight, Bernard?

BERNARD HOPKINS: No.

ROBERT MORALES: I know you don???t want to talk about it now, so I don???t want to ???

BERNARD HOPKINS: No problem.

ROBERT MORALES: ??? bring up the ???

BERNARD HOPKINS: No problem. No problem.

ROBERT MORALES: All right. Thanks, man.

BERNARD HOPKINS: No problem.

OPERATOR: Thank you.

Your next question is coming from Bernard Fernandez of ???Philadelphia Daily News???.

BERNARD FERNANDEZ, ???PHILADELPHIA DAILY NEWS???: Hey, Bernard.

BERNARD HOPKINS: All right. How you doing, Bernard?

BERNARD FERNANDEZ: Obviously people refer to this fight as reasonably close. And one thing that both you and Jermain Taylor are saying is that you???ve got to put exclamation points to it. He???s saying that if he doesn???t knock you out he???s going to win every round. You???re saying you???re going to knock him out. Obviously the whole thing ??? the whole issue of judges and scoring and that sort of thing you both want to take that out of the equation and, like I said, put an exclamation point. How much does that affect the respect to strategies that ??? does that mean that you???re going to have to come out faster and assert yourself earlier?

BERNARD HOPKINS: Well, I think that Jermain Taylor saying that is kind of like contradicting when he got the gift, when he got the fight. I think ??? Jermain Taylor know that the only thing he has to do is not get knocked down and he???ll win. He???s trying to put himself at my level, but then again you can look at it another way and say that, no, he didn???t win.

Well, you can look at the fight tape and look at his demeanor and you look at him wanting a rematch. As soon as the fight was over and the idiot didn???t understand that he won the fight.

So, to me it???s very contradictive of say he cannot leave it up to the judge when in fact the judge helped him. The situation helped him be where he???s at today.

And, see, as far as I???m concerned he???s an ungrateful human being. Here I give him an opportunity, then to have to fight him, could???ve fought Manny, Moe and Jack and went on about my business. But since he was the only middleweight of curiosity or danger, you might say, or a threat, they would say, and he was HBO???s or whoever air appearing, then fine. Bernard has never ducked nobody. I give you an opportunity to make millions for your family. But instead you forgot about that.

And so, now I???ve got to spank you. So, it isn???t Jermain Taylor who has to do this and do this. The man don???t know ??? the man is confused and don???t know that ??? well, he do know. He???s telling the truth indirectly because he ??? well, I got to knock him out. I can???t leave it up to the judges, because he knows he didn???t win. When you???ve got to walk the street of Arkansas and you got to go to New York and get booed at a fight crowd when they say the new undisputed champion ??? and this is real factual stuff ??? get booed everywhere he goes, and then ??? I???d be upset too, Bernard.

I???ll be saying this is what you???re saying right now that he said. I got to do this because he has a character and a heart coming to being an athlete. We all have that. And you ??? see, no, you don???t deserve anything, especially in this situation. You want to rectify it. You want to come with your aim game next time. So, you???d better tell them, ???See, I told you I can get him,??? and clean it up. I???m expecting him to think that way. I???m expecting him to try to fight that way.

Great. Buckle up, because the world is going to see one of a hell of a fight because it lives up to everybody what they???re talking about because I damned sure can???t fight by myself. Don???t make me look like a bully, Jermain. People call me that. But don???t make me look like a bully. It???s easy ??? if I can talk a fight I???d be 100 and oh. I???d have 100 wins and no losses and 100 knockouts. But, unfortunately, you???ve got to fight in this business.

So, whatever Jermain Taylor says is fine. I???m going to the ring knowing that I???m defending for the twenty-second time. I???m not in denial. As far as I???m concerned I???m defending the peoples??? belt because that???s what they named me, the peoples??? champion. So, I???m not going in there. He can go first in the right. He can go second. He can do the first press conference on the phone. I can do the second or third. He can carry a promotion if he know how. Let him do all this.

Enjoy your 90 days in the sun. You???re going to make history. You???re going to make history like Rock Myer (ph) did with Linux Lewis (ph) the second time. You???re going to make history like Leon Spinx did with Mohammad Ali Get ready for history, Jermain Taylor, because you???re going to make history. You had your 90 days. It???s up. I???m coming to get your car, coming to repossess your car. Time is up.

BERNARD FERNANDEZ: OK, thanks.

OPERATOR: Thank you.

Your next question is coming from Ant Evans (ph) of ???Second Bout???.

ANT EVANS (ph), ???SECOND BOUT???: Hey, Bernard.

BERNARD HOPKINS: How you doing ?

ANT EVANS (ph): Good.

You talked a lot about how you gained on Jermain, how (ph) you were piling on those right hands in the later rounds. But what I wanted to ask you was how badly hurt were you in the second round when you kind of went against the ropes?

BERNARD HOPKINS: I wasn???t hurt at all. I mean, I don???t know if you watched the tape at all. The thing was off balance. I think my foot got tangled up and it was forearm or a half punch or a half forearm back of the neck. And I went up against the ropes and spinned on the ropes and then the fight started. But I never got hurt in that fight. And I think that if anybody watched the fight realized that I never got hurt.

Now, I don???t think I ever got hit decently enough for Jermain Taylor. He couldn???t touch me. He couldn???t touch me with a half full right, man. But I don???t think Jermain Taylor honestly that he think people who have TVs can say he never was hurt when I was fighting him.

But, no, I was in totally control of every situation other than our feet tangling up in an exchange and half his forehand or his left hand or right hand ???

ANT EVANS (ph): Yes, it???s the right hand.

BERNARD HOPKINS: ??? yes, caught the back of my hand or the back of my neck or the back of my head. But I was absolutely ??? matter of fact, I think the fight started immediately after that. I think I spinned off the ropes and next thing you know we go on about our business fighting. But never staggered, never stayed against the rope. Matter of fact, I don???t think Jermain Taylor got that close to me to do damage right after the stumble against the ropes.

ANT EVANS (ph): When you really start you taking it through him in the last four rounds, obviously the way they ??? Taylor spins it ???

BERNARD HOPKINS: I think four rounds might be all right with you, but I think it started in round six or seventh to eighth. I think in between there was rounds leading up to that, definitely not the last four rounds.

ANT EVANS (ph): Sure. OK. Then well just to say the second half of the fight when you really start your piling on the pressure ???

BERNARD HOPKINS: I think it???s best to say the championship rounds of the fight?

ANT EVANS (ph): Well, that???s the last two rounds, but if you want to say the second half that???s cool with me. But the ???

BERNARD HOPKINS: OK.

ANT EVANS (ph): ??? way they???re kind of trying to spin it is that you did so little in the early part of the round and that???s why you had more energy. What???s your kind of take on it?

BERNARD HOPKINS: I did less than the earlier rounds because I wanted more energy?

ANT EVANS (ph): Yes. They???re saying the reason a 40-year-old had more energy than a 26-year-old is because the 40-year-old wasn???t doing that much early on.

BERNARD HOPKINS: Well, why wouldn???t a young guy make me do more? I understand your question, but I can???t understand the response they want from me. It???s not confusion. It???s telling me the reason I didn???t fight the first four, five or six rounds is because I wouldn???t have the energy to fight in the later rounds, OK. If that???s the case, then why did the young guy that???s 14 years younger just track this senior citizen down and whip my ass?

I mean, I???m kind of ??? I almost sound confused. I???m just trying to see what this leads to. I mean, I???m old. I am 40. Starting an engine takes a while to start up. But he???s 26 and you???re telling me that you let a senior citizen in boxing avoid you for half of the fight and that would make me have energy. Well, then my strategy worked then.

ANT EVANS (ph): Well, I guess so. Don???t shoot the messenger, but I???m just telling you what ???

BERNARD HOPKINS: No, I???m not ??? I think I just knocked that out the ballpark. It doesn???t make sense to me. I mean, you???re so young and you???re so energized, he???s got so much juice. You can???t ??? and we???re not fighting in a football field. We happen to be fighting in a 16 bout ring. So, you can???t go out the door. Isn???t no backdoor to go out and come back in the ring. It isn???t wrestling.

So, it isn???t my fault that this young lion, strong and quick and a great drag (ph) that I took from him. I broke him down, man. The matador. Didn???t I tell you about I was the matador the last fight versus the bull? I gave you all the blueprint. I can???t give it to you now, but I gave it to you then. And he still didn???t get it.

So, I got to keep reminding you all that the first fight was just the way it was planned to be, the matador with the bull. The bull will get tired trying to catch the matador swinging wild, turning his back, looking amateurish, getting popped with right hands, getting popped with left hands, getting staggered, holding, turning his back, already exposed that it doesn???t look for him in the second fight.

See, if this conversation would be about, ???Bernard, you got knocked out. Why are you taking this fight? You???re 40-years-old. The young guy just overpowers you with youth, speed and energy,??? you all can???t say that on this phone. Everybody that???s listening cannot say that on this phone. Then this will be what you call a denial situation I???ll be talking about. But you all didn???t see that. You all didn???t see me become old. You all didn???t see me tired like Jermain was holding on and grabbing.

So, that ??? out of the window that promotion of the first fight is out of the window about this old stuff, old versus new. Now the topic is the reason I couldn???t ??? the reason he survived is he???s so old he don???t fight the first five rounds so he has energy in the last round. Like that???s ??? well, do something about it then.

Your question to Jermain Taylor is what you???re going to do. OK, do something about it then. Well, I???m going to make him fight this time. OK. I bet you, you won???t.

ANT EVANS (ph): OK.

BERNARD HOPKINS: I bet he???s going to try to preserve himself because he don???t have the gas tank. He don???t have the gas tank. He???s a heavy arm swinger that if he don???t connect he???s going to get tired. He???s like a upgraded Rile Lyles (ph), heavy handed, but if he can???t hit you and the fight goes into the deep water he???s looking for the rafters. He???s looking for the rafters, man. I got this guy???s blueprint. I know everything about Jermain Taylor. I got this guy down pat. He???s a frontrunner.

So, let the bull ride off some steam. I???m not changing anything. It was a call 20, 25 minutes about anything different. No, other than knocking him out. I???m not going to say my strategy was perfect. When you get to grabbing and you get to holding, buckle up. That???s all I got to say to you. Buckle up and watch him go down. Timber.

ANT EVANS (ph): OK. One final question because I really don???t want to be disrespectful. But just could you clarify ???

BERNARD HOPKINS: Hold up. If you really want to be disrespectful, then don???t ask questions because you can???t warn me first that it???s going to be something that might be disrespectful, even if it???s a thought of something disrespectful. Don???t even say it.

ANT EVANS (ph): OK.

BERNARD HOPKINS: But I appreciate you giving me the warning. But when you use the word ???something disrespectful??? and pre warn me, then I advise you don???t even say it then. Just go on to another question. Basically just say, ???OK, thanks, Bernard, and I???ll see you in Vegas, man. Have a good day.???

ANT EVANS (ph): No. I missed the first part of the call. I just wanted to know if you addressed the whole Bouie situation.

KELLY SWANSON: OK. He already addressed that. So, we???ll go onto the next question, please.

OPERATOR: Thank you.

Your next question is coming from Chris Givens of ???Arkansas Democrat???.

CHRIS GIVENS, ???ARKANSAS DEMOCRAT???: Hi, Bernard. Thanks for taking the time for this call with us.

BERNARD HOPKINS: No problem. How the Razorbacks doing out there?

CHRIS GIVENS: Not so good.

BERNARD HOPKINS: Yes? Well, get used to it. December 30 won???t be so good either.

CHRIS GIVENS: Wanted to try to reconcile something ??? a couple things you said during this call. Earlier you asked about ??? and you just mentioned that your strategy and ???USA TODAY??? asked if the matador and the bull was coming back out. And you said, ???Hell no. If that happens I might as well pack it in because I won???t get the decision.??? But then you say you???re really not going to ??? you???re just going to tweak your strategy a little bit. So, I guess what I???m trying to understand is if your strategy from last time you said, ???Hell no, won???t come out,??? but then you???re just going to tweak it a little bit.

BERNARD HOPKINS: The tweak is I???m not going to take a chance on letting the judges beat Bernard Hopkins like they did the first time. That???s the tweaking. If you add that into the strategy that???s why I didn???t say this or didn???t say that. And you might say it was contradicting or this or that, that I gave it up, then I didn???t give it up. It goes back to that engine. It goes back to Nazim Richardson making a statement that was so profound about Mario Andretti, about the racetrack driver. You don???t take that ??? overhaul the engine. You tweak this and you tweak that. And I just told you the tweaking is there???s no secret.

I know what I???m going in that right what I know now, about a blueprint of July 16th. And Jermain Taylor must get beat up and must get knocked out. That ??? I???m being honest with you. It might seem cocky, but I believe I can???t win unless that happens. That just ??? I???m not the only fighter in the world who haven???t made that statement if you???ve been following boxing. I???m not the only fighter in the world that ever made a bold and profound statement that way. I had made that statement with the other fights, and I prevailed, one that was Trinidad, one that was Oscar De La Hoya, my partner, one with a few other people in my career that I remember when the stakes were high. And I knew what situation I was at.

So, that???s no secret what I know what I got to do. Jermain Taylor obviously don???t feel that way because he got a gift the first time. But I happen to be in a different situation, fortunately or unfortunately, where I feel that I can say what I just said without any excuses of fairness. I???m being honest and I???m being straight up how I feel. I shouldn???t feel this way. I should feel like if I go in the ring ??? and most people think I won. Most writers believe I won that???s credible that???s well-known writers that???s been watching fights for years. But one person says no or two persons says no, then I???m not going to apologize for thinking like this. I know now ??? going back in that situation I know now what I???m up against.

This time I???m prepared. I???m prepared this particular time. See, I know going in what it is.

CHRIS GIVENS: OK. And the next thing ??? and I certainly understand and respect your desire to keep all the attention on the fight and what???s happening in the ring, which I agree with your stance on that. So, my question is in regards to specifically in the ring.

Bouie has mentioned that he believed that you did not follow his instruction the last time. This is in the column that was out today by Mr. Fernandez. He said that you did not follow his instruction in the last fight. That???s the reason that you lost, that you believe you could just show up and knock that kid out. Do you agree with that statement? And was that your intention just to show up and knock him out?

BERNARD HOPKINS: Well, to show up means that ??? I don???t know what definition is behind that. I mean, you can wake up out of bed ??? I???m a pro???s pro. Just show up ??? I never underestimate nobody. And if I underestimated anybody Jermain Taylor would have beat Bernard Hopkins.

So, just to show up and think you???re going to knock ??? I trained hard for that fight. God knows just like in his fight up in Big Bear up in this high altitude, I trained very hard. That???s never been a question about me and my heart and my trainer ethics.

I don???t take anybody lightly, man. I would have stayed home in Delaware if I walked in there and thought that I ??? Jermain Taylor is a threat to anybody. Any fighter that steps in this right, man, can take your life in that right, just like I can take his. I???m going to prepare myself mentally and physically that kept me in this game so long not to underestimate nobody, to not think that way. But I can???t stop somebody else???s opinion for thinking what they think. It???s just ??? if that???s ??? I???m not going to entertain that.

I???m just going to say that when Jermain Taylor falls I just hope that the people that???s listening on this phone give Brother Nazim, who???s been with me who got lost in this shuffle in this camp because he???s a guy that???s been sort of 50 to 60 percent of this strategy. He???s been the youth of this thing. He holds the pads. He holds the bags. He comes up with the movements. Bouie???s 70-years-old. He can???t hold pads or it???ll knock his arm off.

I just hope that they don???t shy away from giving the man that. Been with me just as long as anybody else. Give him his pops, especially when you see this Bernard Hopkins December 3rd. That???s all I???m asking for, because I can???t win it by myself. Everything is a team and a team effort. And my team is here other than Bouie Fisher. This fight is for Bouie. Nothing???s going to change. I have no ill wills with Bouie. Bouie???s a millionaire because of me, a multimillionaire because of me ??? multimillionaire.

December 3rd is going to be one of the best performance I put on close to the Trinidad and Oscar De La Hoya fights.

CHRIS GIVENS: Bernard, there???s the last question I have for you. Before the last fight, especially in Vegas, a lot of talk was on your legacy and a lot was on what you had done in the past. It seems like you???re directing a lot of attention this time onto specifically Jermain Taylor. Is there more emotion directed towards Jermain this fight than last fight simply because of the situation with what happened on July 16th than perhaps there was before?

BERNARD HOPKINS: Yes and no. This fight here ??? and it???s a good question. This fight here is controlled emotions, because emotions can get you killed. Emotions can get you life in the penitentiary. Emotions can make you make reckless decisions.

So, it???s not emotional motivation. It???s a situation that I exposed for many years. Now that I exposed the irrepeat (ph) behavior of the system, there???s two people, two entities, that will lose December 3rd.

Some of the system that???s not in core with the modern day world of the old day of boxing politics should be long gone from the game to build credibility back up. The major sponsors and the major ABCs and the Wide World of Sports of yesterday have abandoned boxing for reasons of good for their sake. I???m going to knock out two people or two entities that night.

So, this is a motivation of Bernard Hopkins again taking on the big powers of system. What else been different in my career other than that, if you???ve been following me? If you???re Johnny By Late coming on now, then you don???t have no idea what I???m talking about. But that???s one thing that most people in this phone understand that follow me. They???re really honest about themselves. Bernard Hopkins as the guy, the champion, the fight July 16th that they watched at best a robbery would have been a draw. A rape was to give it to Jermain Taylor.

I honestly believe that a great percentage of the people on the phone waiting to talk to me right now, my fans or not, like me or not, they???re honest with themselves. They know that I???m accurate about this statement. So, now that that???s over with and now that it is what it is and it???s two weeks and counting or less than two weeks and counting and Jermain Taylor had his day with the formal president, has his day with this and teamed up with a fake Elvis because he???s a fake champion ??? so you got two fake people understand each other demeanors or personalities.

So, now that he had his fun, OK, now it???s time to get back to reality. And they???ll find a way to try to downplay his demise. They will say he???s young again and it???s a great experience. But I???m prepared for that because it isn???t going to mean nothing. Action speaks louder than words.

I???m undefeated in rematches. Roy Jones didn???t fight me again for a reason. And I???m not picking on Roy. He???s my friend now. We got mad respect for each other now. Roy understood. He???s a smart man. I want to go back to that land field again. Do you think Pat Burns and them want to take this fight again back to back? They???d rather fight Manny, Moe and Jack. He said it at the last press conference. He???d rather fight Joe or somebody in Baton Rouge, Louisiana somewhere. Do you want to walk through that land field again? And I???ll take four fights out of this guy. Sit back and watch, Arkansas.

So your Razorbacks aren???t doing too good? It???s not a bad sign. It???s not a good sign ??? excuse me. It???s not a good sign.

CHRIS GIVENS: Well, I don???t think that one has too whole lot to do with the other, but I appreciate your ???

BERNARD HOPKINS: It has a lot to do with the other. Sports teams.

KELLY SWANSON: Next question.

CHRIS GIVENS: Good luck, Jermain ??? thank ??? Bernard. Thank you.

OPERATOR: Thank you.

Your next question is coming from Marc Abrams of 15rounds.com.

MARC ABRAMS, 15ROUNDS.COM: Hey, Bernard.

He???s gone on record. He said that you have no speed, no power. Not so much your comments to that thing. How would you assess his speed and his power?

BERNARD HOPKINS: Well, he sure let me hit him as much as I can. As far as my speed, well, I guess I???ve done enough to survive whatever he was throwing at me the first fight. So, I have no speed and I have now power. Then how did I outpoint him on a copy box that they put up there in HBO after the fight? How did I out ??? does this man have a TV or he???s one of them Amish people that don???t have TVs or electric? And I???m not picking on Amish. I mean, some of them ??? they are ??? some are converting to Americanize. But does this guy actually understand that when they did a copy box up there and they say who threw so many punches, who outlanded? I mean, I don???t know if he ??? I don???t know if this guy looks at ??? I didn???t make the stats up.

I???m surprised he didn???t tell you I can fight. Matter of fact, I can???t do anything. Just say he???s right. What the hell with it. Why entertain that ignorance? I got here because of my looks.

MARC ABRAMS: How would you assess his speed and his power as compared to some of the ???

BERNARD HOPKINS: Average. Average.

I???m telling you, the hardest punch I fought was Antwon Echols, man. I???m telling you, man. And I fought him twice. The hardest punch I fought was Antwon Echols. Jermain Taylor???s an arm puncher. He???s a clobbing puncher, sort of like Foreman was. He???s not a sharp, snappy puncher. I???ve been in all kinds of styles and seen them all. I don???t know everything about boxing, but I know more than what people might give me credit for. I don???t see anything spectacular, not excluding that he don???t have talent. But I don???t see anything spectacular. Maybe boxing is so much on the downside right now that we???re gravitating and grabbing anything that we can that looks like they have a little bit of something different.

He doesn???t do anything that I haven???t seen in my 18 plus year career, to be frank with you, honestly. And that???s giving him respect. I???ve seen it all. I???ve been in there with the best. I???ve been with Roy Jones, Jr. early in his career. I???ve been in there with the Trinidads, the Oscar De La Hoyas, the Robert Allens, the John David Jacksons, the Segundo Mercados, the ??? I mean, I could name a few other good names that you might remember of old. I just happen to be a senior citizen, so it???s like I???m going way back 20 years from now. But I???ve seen it all. So, I mean, it???s nothing that I???m in awe about.

KELLY SWANSON: OK. You all set, sir?

MARC ABRAMS: Yes, thank you. Good luck, Bernard.

BERNARD HOPKINS: Thank you.

KELLY SWANSON: OK.

OPERATOR: Thank you.

I???d like to turn back the floor to Kelly Swanson for any closing remarks.

KELLY SWANSON: OK. Bernard, do you want to say anything else or we???re good to go?

BERNARD HOPKINS: I???m fine.

KELLY SWANSON: Thank you, everybody, for participating. And we will see you next week at the site. Thank you.

Bye-bye. Thank you, Oscar, if you???re still on. Bye-bye. Bye, Bernard.

BERNARD HOPKINS: Bye.

KELLY SWANSON: Thanks.

OPERATOR: Thank you.

This does conclude today???s conference call. Please disconnect your lines at this time, and have a wonderful day.


----------



## GFR (Nov 25, 2005)

*Vargas - Mosley Finally Meet On February 25*

24.11.05 - They are two of the premier boxers of this generation, superstars who transcended the sport and competed in some of the most memorable bouts in recent years. But the timing was never right for these two multiple world titleholders to meet. UNTIL NOW!

On Saturday, February 25th, "Ferocious" Fernando Vargas and "Sugar" Shane Mosley will finally clash in a highly-anticipated 12 round junior middleweight showdown at the Mandalay Bay Resort and Casino in Las Vegas, Nevada. Vargas vs. Mosley ??? ???Showdown??? is presented by Main Events and Golden Boy Promotions and will be broadcast live on HBO Pay-Per-View beginning at 9pm ET / 6pm PT.

For the winner, another world title opportunity will be in the offing. For the loser, it???s a long road back.

???I know ???Sugar??? Shane Mosley and Fernando Vargas very well, probably better than I really want to,??? laughed Golden Boy Promotions President Oscar De La Hoya, who has fought Mosley twice and Vargas once. ???They are both tremendous warriors who will not leave the ring without having giving their all for themselves and their fans. It???s rare to see fighters like this these days, and I know that February 25th is going to be a great day to be a fight fan.???

"This is as exciting an event as you can get in boxing," said Kathy Duva, CEO of Main Events. "Not only do you have two of the sport's biggest names, but you have quite a 'Round Robin' circle. Mosley defeated De La Hoya and De La Hoya beat Vargas, while Vargas beat Wright and Wright defeated Mosley. This is an intriguing, evenly-matched showdown."

???We are excited to kick off the 2006 boxing calendar with this sensational event,??? said Richard Sturm, president of entertainment and sports for MGM MIRAGE. ???Vargas and Mosley are spectacular fighters and will provide an electric atmosphere for the Mandalay Bay fans.???

"Fernando Vargas and Shane Mosley have faced every big challenge, and now they're finally facing each other," said Mark Taffet, HBO Senior VP of Sports Operations & Pay-Per-View. "Boxing fans will truly appreciate this matchup of stars."

Vargas (27-2, 23 KO???s) is one of the sport???s most popular boxers thanks to his ???ferocious??? style and extraordinary courage. The 27-year-old Oxnard, CA native earned himself a spot among boxing???s top fighters when he pounded out victories over former world champion Ike Quartey and The Ring magazine???s #2 ranked ???Pound-For-Pound??? boxer Ronald ???Winky??? Wright. A two-time world champion, Vargas earned boxing stardom by virtue of his two ???Fight of the Year??? clashes. In 2000, Vargas squared off against Felix Trinidad in one of the years most action packed events and in 2002 he faced rival Oscar de la Hoya. The two bouts together received over 1.5 million pay-per-view buys. ???El Feroz??? has won his last four bouts.

Three-time world champion Shane Mosley (41-4, 35 KO???s) has spent the majority of the past six-plus years unanimously rated among the sport???s top-10 ???Pound-For-Pound??? fighters. The 33-year-old Pomona, Calif. native twice defeated future Hall of Fame fighter Oscar de la Hoya???the only boxer to ever do so???after dominating the lightweight division by successfully defending his crown eight times. Their first fight in 2000 ended in an all out battle with Mosley rallying to win a split decision. In their second bout in 2003 Mosley landed on top again scoring a unanimous decision over the Golden Boy.


----------



## GFR (Nov 25, 2005)

This fight is a pay-per-view event...........*what a joke!!!* More boxers who are destroying the sport by choosing to isolate themselves from the general public.

Number one.....who gives a shit about these two??? These guys are not of the elite anymore. Pathetic!


----------



## GFR (Nov 29, 2005)

Lacy vs. Calzaghe NY press conference photos

29..11.05 - All photos: TOM CASINO / SHOWTIME - Talented, unbeaten, hard-hitting, exciting world super middleweight champions Jeff "Left Hook" Lacy (left) and Joe Calzaghe show off their belts after a press conference Tuesday in New York. America???s No. 1 Boxing Network, SHOWTIME will celebrate its 20th anniversary on March 4, 2006, when Lacy (International Boxing Federation/International Boxing Organization champion) and Calzaghe (World Boxing Organization champion) collide in the main event on SHOWTIME CHAMPIONSHIP BOXING.

The most significant unification world title bout in years will air live on SHOWTIME at 9 p.m. ET/PT (delayed on the west coast) from the MEN Arena in Manchester, England. The highly anticipated, long-awaited match up is promoted by Gary Shaw Productions, LLC, in association with Frank Warren???s Sport Network..


----------



## GFR (Nov 29, 2005)

Has Boxing Lost It's Social Relevance?

27.11.05 - By Troy Ondrizek: Since boxing became mainstream during the first Roosevelt presidency. Boxing and its champions have influenced American culture. The primary division that helped America mature over the past one hundred years is the glamour division of boxing, or better known as the heavyweight division. However, several fighters from every division have helped mold us as a society. For every major advancement in our train of thought and heroics in sports and life started with boxing and spread to baseball, football, and our collective culture as a whole. Before there was Jackie Robinson and his breaking of the "Color Barrier," there was Jack Johnson who did it first. Before George W. Bush battled terrorism, Joe Louis conquered pure evil.

Before Michael Moore struggled against the war in Iraq, Muhammad Ali said he had no quarrel. Before Jose Conseco and Raphael Palmeiro got in trouble for steroids, there was Vitali Klitschko. Before there was Terri Schiavo there was Emiliano Valdez. Boxers have fought many physical battles inside the ring, and fought our figurative social battles out it.

Boxing has always mirrored America's mental progression and helped guide it along. Our current times have seen this guidance end, and I wonder when it happened and if boxing will ever be socially significant again?

Boxing's marriage with our society started when boxing received its first true star in Jack Johnson. The "Galveston Giant" became World Heavyweight Champion in 1908. This achievement by Johnson was a huge slap in the face to American society. Johnson had the audacity to become champion by overcoming his seemingly crippling weakness of being an inferior race of human being, and being well, black. Johnson was the first black man to break into the great white man's infrastructure of sports greatness. Johnson wasn't a fluke either. He kept beating every white man sent to stop him for nearly seven years. Johnson might have been the first black man to crack into white society, but he had no dreams of opening the floodgates of sports desegregation. Johnson was in it for himself, and was very content sticking it to the man by beating their fighters, and sleeping with their women.

After Johnson the next social revolutionist was Joe Louis. The "Brown Bomber" arguably the best heavyweight to ever lace up the gloves. Louis helped ignite the fire of pride in America during a time of depression. As the world was on the cusp of war against the ultimate in tyranny, Louis stood up for freedom and democracy. In the summer of 1938, Nazi Germany sent their immortal son, Max Schmeling to America to fight another inferior black man, in their eyes, of whom Schmeling had already defeated. Max was not part of the Nazi party himself, but as he came to fight, he represented Hitler and hate to the world. Louis carried the strength of the country upon his shoulders and ushered out Schmeling and Hitler's supremacy in a matter of two minutes and four seconds. Louis emboldened the country with confidence and pride that carried over into the war effort.

As WWII was a popular war in our society, because we had a definitive enemy and were fighting to save the world, literally. Vietnam came along, and Americans were confused about who and why we should be fighting these hated communist. As a nation was torn between patriotism and social responsibility, a young man named Cassius Clay forged himself into American folk lure. The Olympic Gold medallist took on the marginally popular champion Sonny Liston in February of 1964. America developed a loud conscience that day in Miami. The young Clay defeated Liston in seven rounds and declared himself the greatest afterwards. The next day during the post fight conference, we were introduced to Muhammad X, then later Muhammad Ali.

Ali was the new face of The Nation of Islam, and he terrified white America. His words and arrogance struck fear into society and strength into young blacks, Ali stated, "I am America. I am the part you won't recognize. But get used to me. Black, confident, cocky; my name, not yours; my religion, not yours; my goals, my own; get used to me." He spoke out against the maligned war, his brashness made many angry, but the truth he spoke gave to speechless a loud and provocative voice. Ali refused to be drafted on the grounds he had no quarrel with the Vietcong. Ali was most outspoken man of his time on social change. Ali was jailed for refusing to fight in Vietnam, and lost three crucial years of his career.

After Ali, heavyweight champions didn't have so much responsibility to carry. There were no segregation issues, the war was over, and America needed only to worry about the gas prices. Larry Holmes then entered the championship realm. Holmes wasn't outspoken like Ali, he didn't battle our government. He wasn't the collective thought of the nation. In fact he was the beginning of the end for what we came to expect from socially relevant public figures. Holmes didn't fight communism in the ring, the one true enemy of the country at the time. That was in part to the evils of capitalism and the refusal of communist fighters to turn pro. Holmes was a quiet champion when the country was led by "The Great Communicator," there was no need for him to speak for us. Holmes had one battle for social equality. In the summer of 1982, the great white hope stepped into the ring to take back the heavyweight crown. Holmes for the only time had to battle more than just another fighter. He fought prejudice like a champion for one night. He knew for this one moment what it were like to be Johnson, Louis, and Ali. Poor Gerry Cooney didn't have a chance. That was the last time that the Heavyweight championship stood more than just holding a belt.

Since the departure of Holmes as champion, there have only been two men that were true undisputed champions, Mike Tyson and Lennox Lewis. Tyson was the exact opposite of what a champion stood for. He was convicted of rape, bit another fighter's ear off, and proclaimed his taste for eating children. He was a freak show when most other champions would try to uplift society, and sociological thought. Lewis was a better citizen, but proved to be just as useless to the plight of his fellow man during his reign. Granted there wasn't as much for these men to stand for, but they never went out of their way to help the unfortunate of any kind.

Boxing has always helped poor and broken individuals to find guidance in their life. Boxing accomplished this at all times of its existence, whether or not there was a champion with social reform on his agenda. Stories of homeless and extremely poor fighters making a decent living off of boxing, riddles the landscape of personalities in the sport. Men and women who were in jail and boxing turned around their lives are great stories that are told time and again. However, these stories are becoming fewer and fewer. With basketball and football replacing boxing as ways to beat poverty, boxing is losing many strong hardworking characters. There are fighters destroying credibility for the sport. For every story of a reformed Bernard Hopkins, there is a Clifford Etienne.

I understand that there seemingly isn't as much to stand up for these days. Fighters could use their celebrity to bring awareness to the AIDS epidemic in Africa. Or they could stand out against the war in Iraq, or maybe even against the injustices against Northern Korea and China's citizens. Anything at all would be acceptable; Lamon Brewster and Chris Byrd proclaim their Christianity, but fail to fight against world hunger or any social change anywhere. These fighters are in the game to make money, and that's seems to be it. They announce their desire to be remembered as great champions. They fight to forge legacies that fans will talk about for ages. However, it is not the just the fighters that held claims to be champions that we talk about, or fighters with just impressive records. We still talk about Johnson, and Louis, and Ali, because of what they meant to our culture as well as to what they accomplished inside of the ring. If a person thinks only of themselves, then they will be the only person thinking of them.


----------



## GFR (Nov 29, 2005)

*Experts Contemplate: Taylor-Hopkins II*

30.11.05 - By Scoop Malinowski / Boxinginsider.com: Various boxing insiders were asked who they think will win the return engagement of future Hall of Fame all-time Middleweight great Bernard Hopkins and the young up & coming heir apparent Jermain Taylor.

Bobby Joe Young (the only man to defeat Aaron Pryor as a professional): "I like Bernard Hopkins. He's a very smooth fighter. He has a lot of knowledge. He has good ring generalship. So, in the late rounds I see him prevailing."

Junior Jones (former Bantamweight champion): "Hopkins. I think he's going to look at the tape and be like, Damn, I almost had this guy at the end, and I didn't press too much. I think he's going to come back and knock him out."

Johnny Bos (matchmaker/adviser): "I like Hopkins. I thought Taylor won the first fight. Because 95% of the time, I'll go with the guy that finished the fight stronger the first time."

Omar Sheika: "It's going to be tough. I believe the first fight was very close. I think Hopkins had him out the last three or four rounds. I believe Taylor's going to have a lot more confidence coming around the second time. It's going to be interesting. I believe they're both going to let their hands go more. The first fight wasn't what we expected. They both held back. They both respected each other. This time I think they're both gonna let it hang out more. And not show any respect for each other. But it's a hard fight to pick because I think the first fight could have gone either way, Hopkins won the later rounds, Taylor won the early rounds. It depends. Hopkins is a fighter with a lot of experience. Taylor is a young fighter, but he showed a lot of wildness in the first fight, a lot more immaturity. It's tough with Hopkins, he's a very experienced fighter."

Iran Barkley (former supermiddleweight, light heavyweight and cruiserweight champion): "I like Hopkins. He's the more experienced fighter."

Ice John Scully (former world title challenger and current trainer): "I think Bernard realizes the huge mistake he made last time by letting Jermain jump out to that big early lead. Motivation is a powerful tool and after going unbeaten for twelve years I think Bernard realizes that losing is not something he finds easy to live with again. He always talks about history and his legacy and if there was ever a time to do something truly Hall of Fame worthy it is now. Maybe it's a certain amount of wishful thinking on my part but I could see Bernard allowing this fight to be more of a dogfight than he did last time and his superior conditioning can come into play more than it did last time - he started to get to Jermain late in the first fight but didn't do enough damage early on to dent Taylor enough when it counted. I think this one could end up being an exciting fight that Bernard wills his way to victory in over 12 full rounds."

Shelly Finkel (manager): "I think it's a really hard fight to call. But if I analyze everything that happened in the first fight, I would go with Taylor. The reason is, Taylor I think was nervous in the first fight. And that pressure built up. And that's what made him tired in the later rounds. Hopefully, in his mind, he's overcome that and the question on Hopkins, at the age he is now, is he gonna be able to start earlier? And that's the question mark to me. So I'll go with Taylor in a very close fight."

Frank Warren (promoter): "Taylor. I fancied Taylor the first time. I just think he's the young guy. I think Bernard had his day. And Hopkins is a great professional, but is Hopkins gonna get any better? I don't think so. Taylor will though. Taylor is a young kid who knows what he's got in front of him."

LeRoy Neiman (artist): "I think Taylor will. I'm looking forward to talking to Hopkins and seeing him. Taylor's all right but he does not strike me as being a great fighter...Hopkins may (win) because he's so well conditioned, he just won't let that guy win. It's going to be a head fight. The smartest guy who wants to win the most will win the fight. This is not Pernell Whitaker. Pernell Whitaker never really went in to win, but he didn't have to win that much."

Jeff Lacy: "I'm gonna go with Taylor. I think in the first fight he was still skeptical about getting in with a guy that he really didn't too much know about yet, being in the ring and dancing with the man they call pound for pound, it takes...Hopkins got to Taylor a little bit in the first fight. I think Taylor is going to go out and really explore his strengths and win a real good fight this time."

Joe Calzaghe: "Because Taylor won the fight once - though I didn't see it -and he's the upcoming fighter, you have to maybe just slightly give him the favorite. Too difficult to say. Hopkins, he's always training, always fit, I respect him a lot for his age to be fighting. It's probably still a 50-50 fight. If I have to bet on one maybe just through youth with maybe the confidence he'll have from the first fight. And he's only going to improve. I think Hopkins will not improve. Taylor's going to improve. Maybe just edge it to Taylor. Hopkins has shown in the past that he's a great fighter and anything can happen."

My two cents: Conventional wisdom would say Taylor is the correct pick. But this is Bernard Hopkins we're talking about. One of the most unconventional and extraordinary, most dedicated, most hard-working and intelligent champions boxing fans have ever had the pleasure of witnessing. If anyone is capable of adding new tricks to his arsenal at the age of 40, it's the unpredictable Bernard Hopkins. I think he's going to stun people with a few surprises on Saturday night. Taylor will be better and more comfortable for this fight, but I believe Hopkins will too. Ex may have lost the first half of the horse race last time, but he won when it counted most - in the home stretch. I believe Hopkins learned some things about Taylor and will show his superiority again on Saturday night.


----------



## GFR (Nov 29, 2005)

*Joe Calzaghe, Jeff Lacy Conference Call Transcript*

November 30, 2005 - Photo: Tom Casino /Showtime - Question: Do you have any opening statements?

*Calzaghe: *I have been champion for eight years. Finally, I get a fighter who shows ambition and wants to fight for the titles. So, this fight was not hard to make. This is my destiny. I have been waiting for this moment. I have always said good things come to those who wait. A lot of people think I am going to get beat in this fight, but I have waited so long for this and I cannot wait for the time to come. I am excited, and I think it will be the fight of the year.

*Lacy:* It is going to be a great fight. I am excited and eager. I am at a loss for words. I am just ready to fight. Too bad we still have to wait months for everybody to see this great fight. I am coming over to his hometown to take what is mine. Look out..

Question: Joe, are you 100 percent now?

*Calzaghe:* Yeah. Obviously, three months ago, I fractured my metacarpal bone in my last fight, which was pretty bad. But my hand is going to be 100 percent come fight night.

Question: With all the negative things that people have said about you, how does that motivate you toward this fight, and what are your feelings about those comments?

*Calzaghe:* This is a money fight for me, and for me to leave a legacy in the middleweight division. I am fighting the best. As far as being injured, in hindsight, nobody knows what is going to happen in the ring.

Question: How much have the comments from people, and the things that were written and said bothered you?

*Calzaghe:* I have been boxing since the age of nine, and so it does hurt when you need to compete with people slapping you off and saying different things. But if anything, that just motivates me even more.

Question: Jeff, you are willing to travel into another country where the other guy is a clear hometown favorite. What does that say about you?

*Lacy:* My dream is to unify the two middleweight divisions and that is what I wanted to do. I have never turned my back on a dream. My dream was to make it to the Olympics and I did that. If I had to go over there, then I will let everybody know that I was willing to go anywhere. And if Calzaghe would have come over here, we would have fought here. But it so happened that the fight was made in England.

Question: Joe, how do you deal with Lacy???s style? What will be your strategy?

*Calzaghe: *Fortunately, Lacy has a very aggressive style. He comes in, looks to come forward and pull big shots. I probably prefer the negative fighters you saw go on the back foot. At the end of the day, we are two (Lacy and I) aggressive fighters, and both like to be on the offensive. It just makes for a great fight, and it is great for boxing. To unify the title is just great for the middleweight division. I have a lot of respect for Lacy for coming to the U.K. to fight. It will probably be the best fight in the middleweight division.

Question: Is there any other fighter that you fought that could be compared to Lacy?

*Calzaghe:* I beat Omar Sheika a lot easier than Lacy did. He beat Robin Reid a lot easier than I did. Every fighter is different at the end of the day. Who beat one person does not mean anything. Come that particular day, we will both be in great shape. Regardless of where the fight is made, the best fighter will win the fight.

Question: Why do you think you are the underdog in this fight? In Los Angeles, people seem to think that Lacy is the favorite.

*Calzaghe: *It is one of those fights where everyone has a different point of view. That makes for a great fight.

Question: Jeff, how do you deal with Calzaghe???s southpaw stance?

*Lacy: *You would be amazed on my speed and punching ability. I think my way through a fight. That is one of the things that a lot of fighters do not do. I have no difficulty with Calzaghe being a southpaw. My very first fighter that I learned in my very first days of starting amateur fighting was Winky Wright. No one really compares to his speed and his ability.

Question: Do you not agree that before you move up to the light heavyweight division, the best thing for boxing, for you and for Joe Calzaghe is to unify the super middleweight division?

*Lacy: *Yes, and that is why this fight was still capable of happening. I never said I would not ever fight Calzaghe. We were supposed to fight before and he fought in September because he did not want to wait. That is just boxing. So that is the only thing I am looking forward to.

Question: Are you nervous at all about the fight going to a decision? If so, are you going to be looking for an early knockout?

*Lacy: *No, I think that is why we have the referees and judges to really play the third man of this fight. I would never take this fight if SHOWTIME was not involved. If it was off television, sorry, the boxing fans would have to wait until SHOWTIME came aboard.

Question: Joe, do you think you are ever going to travel to America to fight? If not, do you think that will hurt your legacy with boxing fans?

*Calzaghe:* You can never say never. At the end of the day, I would like to come to America and fight one time. It is always a possibility.

Question: Jeff, in anticipation for the biggest fight of your career, does the amount of pressure that Calzaghe puts on fighters present a challenge to you?

*Lacy:* I think the two styles are very similar. Calzaghe comes with pressure. I come with pressure. We both are fighters that are willing and ready to fight.

Question: Joe, does Lacy???s style present a reckless abandonment on his part trying to egg you on into that particular way of fighting?

*Calzaghe:* We both have experience as amateurs. We have been all over the world, boxed hundreds of fighters as amateurs and professionals. In the end of the day, it will be who the best fighter is on March 4. That is basically what it comes down to.

Question: Can you put in perspective what this fight means to you and the potential legacy that you hope to leave behind once it is all said and done?

*Calzaghe:* After winning the world title, this is the most important fight in my career. I have been waiting for this for eight years. But at the end of the day, this means everything to me because this is what I can call my career defining fight that I have been looking for.

Question: What did you think about Lacy???s performances over the last two fights?

*Calzaghe:* They (both performances) were impressive ??? his overall punching power and so on. At the end of the day, I am not Robin Reid, and I am not Scott Pemberton. It will be a totally different fight. We both have to be at our best on March 4. This is a big test.

Question: Do you think your experience plays a huge factor in fighting a guy who is still kind of young within the professional sport?

*Calzaghe:* I am not sure. Obviously, in the ring, you have good fights and you have bad fights. You get injured in fights. It is all valuable experience. I have been in the fights and all sorts of things happen.

Question: Jeff, how do you keep focused and ready for a fight that is three to four months away?

*Lacy:* When you saw me look dull is when I had an injury and I was not able to do anything in the gym. I was not able to run and do things like that. When I broke my hand, it was the same thing. So, I am still in shape from the Pemberton fight. I am not that far away from being at my best. When I start up with training, it will be all focused on Calzaghe and the March 4 fight. So, I do not think this layoff is going to hurt me. a

Question: With every fight, you always go in with a ton of confidence and assuredness in your ability. Do you have that same confidence when you approach Calzaghe? Is there any nervousness?

*Lacy:* With this fight getting closer and closer everyday, it has really taken me to another level. For Calzaghe to be over here (United States) doing a press conference in New York, it just really opened my eyes to how excited I am about this fight going down, and how much closer we are. It really raised my eyebrows that this fight is going to happen. So I can say this is the most excited I have been in my boxing career.

Question: Jeff and Joe, how do you prepare for a fight that starts at 2 a.m., and have you ever had any fight that has come close to starting that late?

*Lacy:* Well, that is late for me being over in the U.K., but I am still fighting at 10 p.m. in the United States. So, it is not me who has to adjust. It is Calzaghe because he is fighting at 2 a.m. in the morning. Best of luck to him. So, I do not want to get on the U.K. time zone. I am going to stay on United States time.

*Calzaghe:* I will adjust by changing my sleeping patterns, training later and getting myself adjusted to that.


----------



## GFR (Nov 29, 2005)

*Why Hopkins Will NOT Win in The Rematch*

29.11.05 - By Goran Dragosavac: It is not because of the absence of Hopkins' trainer Bouie Fisher, it is not because of Hopkins age (now, 40-years-old) - it is for the simple reason that Bernard Hopkins does not have mental advantage over his opponent, any more. Few fighters in history of boxing have exploited the mental dimension of the fighting as much as Bernard Hopkins did. And that simple fact really compensated for a lack of punching venom in his boxing arsenal.

I was never Hopkins's biggest fan, yet I still respected him for the way he was able to unsettle his opponents in and out of the ring. After all, boxing is mental as much as a physical game. In his first fight against Jermain Taylor, Taylor was surprisingly gun-shy. He gave Hopkins too much respect and too little of his fire power. His jabs, and combinations were somewhat lacking, and yet, in my opinion, he was the better fighter on that night, while Hopkins did just enough to lose the fight, mostly due to his lack of aggression.

Well, I really believe that Taylor will do far better this time, especially if he starts putting pressure on Hopkins from the opening bell. And Hopkins knows that this time, Taylor will come on strong - that's why he signaled to Taylor in his last press conference - "I am chopping the wood, so, I dare you to test my endurance." Well, I believe his endurance will be tested, and I would be very surprised if this fight turns to be yet another typical Hopkins, chess-match fight.

I would expect Taylor to bring it on, and really show no respect. He knows he can take the best of Hopkins, however it remains to be seen whether Hopkins can take the best of Taylor. If he fights up-tempo, aggressively and on inside, while relentlessly throwing jabs, crosses and uppercuts, almost in Ricky Hatton style - it will be very difficult for Bernard Hopkins to stay in there with him. If Hopkins couldn't win the first time around, when he had the mental edge over his younger, and somewhat unnerved opponent, then this time around, it will be one long road to victory and one short road to the loss.

I predict a unanimous decision or a stoppage for Jermain Taylor.   
*Dream on dummy*


----------



## GFR (Nov 29, 2005)

*Jes One Mo Time... Bernard Hopkins??? Quest to Regain the Crown*

29.11.05 - By Kevin Kincade: Much has been made of Bernard Hopkins???s behavior since he lost his title to Jermain Taylor. He has gone to court to try to get the decision overturned based on Duane Ford???s scoring of the final round; has repeatedly badmouthed the new champion, and, in general, has behaved as the quintessential sore loser. Big Deal. Did you really expect anything else?

Bernard Hopkins has had to fight for every ounce of respect he???s garnered over the last 17 plus years. After being released from prison, he decided to stay straight and become a fighter???then he lost his pro debut. As any former convict can tell you, reintegrating back into society is anything but easy???Battle # 1 for Mr. Hopkins. He lost his first fight and had that much further to climb to establish himself???.Battle # 2. Can you imagine the amount of determination it must have taken to become not only a successful prize fighter; but a championship contender from those beginnings? The school of hard knocks and the world of hard socks molded hard man in Bernard Hopkins. To rise from his origins to the pinnacle of his success, it could have been no other way.

If the struggle to get to the top wasn???t hard enough, when he finally arrived, he had to deal with the fact that nobody gave a damn. All of his life, at least during his professional boxing career, his soul was screaming and fighting for all who would listen, ???I AM SOMEBODY!!??? Then, when he finally reached the top of his game and captured the belt???..nothing. Nobody cared, nobody knew who he was. They (we) were too busy lauding over Roy Jones Jr., James Toney, or any other fighter HBO or SHOWTIME decided to groom into a star. Bernard Hopkins was the invisible champion until, at 36???.an age when most fighters are retiring, or should???.he knocked a star from the sky. Only after he stopped Felix Trinidad did he receive any recognition for his ring accomplishments. Go ahead???..Tell me I???m wrong.

Finally! Everybody knew his name, knew who he was, recognized all the men he???d beaten and how well he???d learned his craft. He was being mentioned alongside the sport???s immortals: the Marvin Haglers, the Sugar Ray Robinsons, the Carlos Monzons??????OH, it was a long time coming; but it came!! And just when it looked like the Hopkins fairy tale, American Dream, or any other applicable cliché you want to use, was about to play itself out and he???d (here???s another) ride off into the sunset with his 21st successful defense against the ???heir apparent???, something went awry on the way to Happily Ever After???.the kid won.

Think about that. Here???s a hard luck kid who???s done time, lost his first fight, fought in obscurity AS A WORLD CHAMPION for Years, manages himself because he trusts No One???.why should he?!???and now, all that he???s worked so hard for is taken away by three old men sitting ring side. Did you really expect him to be gracious? He had the kid reeling in the last round and dominated the three rounds before that???.isn???t the champion supposed to get the benefit of the doubt in a close contest?? Not where Bernard Hopkins is concerned???No Sir! Nothing???s ever come to him easy in his entire life, so you bet your ass he???s gonna fight and complain and sue and whatever else he can do???..???cause he can take care of himself and needs no one!!

So, now what? What???s gonna happen on December 3rd? Will the king regain his throne and take back what was ???stolen??? from him? Will Bernard finally get his long awaited happy ending? If he does, only Hopkins would benefit from it???.which is exactly the way he???d have it. Surely he doesn???t need to regain the belt to be considered an all-time great. He???s already accomplished that with his significant ring accomplishments. Twenty successful defenses is nothing to sneeze at. Hagler didn???t do it. Monzon didn???t do it. Robinson sure didn???t do it. Great as he was, he still had to lose the belt four times to win it five. Ketchel didn???t do it, nor did Greb nor Walker nor anyone else???.Only Hopkins. So, why come back to win the title only to retire right after the fight, or so we think? In a word, Pride. Bernard wants to leave it in our minds that he was without a doubt, the best of our time and have even the future title-holders compared to him with old pundits saying things like, ???Yeah, he???s good; but he couldn???t have beat Hopkins. Damn, he was great!??? If Hopkins regains the belt, even if Taylor should go on to win it later after Bernard calls it a career, people are still going to remember Bernard besting him???.some would say twice, regardless of the official decision of the first bout. Immortality, that???s what Hopkins wants???..his respect; and he???s going out to get it.

Will he succeed? That, truthfully, is anybody???s guess. From the last fight, we can ascertain he waited too long to put any kind of real pressure on the kid and fell victim to the Marquis of Queensbury???s rules. Taylor won more of the early rounds, close though they were, regardless of Hopkins??? thorough dominance over the last 4. Four rounds do not win a twelve round fight without knockdowns. It???s simple math. And while it could be argued that Bernard won more of the first eight than he was given credit for, he left too much room for doubt. If B-Hop wants to regain his precious title, he???s going to have to widen the distance between he and Taylor in the eyes of the judges. But, at 40, can he set the kind of pace required to do that? Taylor may have been the more exhausted of the two at the conclusion of the first bout; but I submit that was due more to nerves than any pressure Hopkins was applying. Taylor won???t be nervous for this one. If anything, the kid is going to come out looking to prove himself and prove those who thought Hopkins won the first one wrong. That???s not good news for old Bernard.

Taylor showed and educated jab in the first bout and superior strength, so Bernard won???t be able to wrestle him around the ring. Most of Hopkins success was found on the inside in the clinches and one would suspect that he will attempt to utilize that style more in the rematch early on to wear the kid out; but odds are Taylor will be expecting such a tactic. The primary difference between the two is obviously the age and experience factors. Both, I believe, will come into the rematch looking to prove something and trying harder to win than in the previous bout. The advantage, to my way of thinking, would go with Taylor. He???s younger, faster, stronger, and is bound to have learned more in the first fight with Hopkins than he learned in all of his previous contests. We have not seen the best of Jermain Taylor; but there is little doubt that Hopkins has anything left with which to surprise us. We???ve seen everything that Hopkins can do in the ring???.and can???t do. More importantly???.So has Taylor.

The hopes of HBO reside on the shoulders of Taylor, who they see as the future of the division???.at least until he moves up. Hopkins is just another former champion wanting to hang on to the glory he tasted for oh so few years; a former king not wanting to give up his throne and not wanting to fade back into obscurity. He knows he cannot hold onto it forever; he recognizes his mortality. However, recognition of the ultimate truth does not keep any of us from daring to dream and longing for the impossible. And for those, like Hopkins, who have tasted gold, know better than any how hard it is to let go???.especially Bernard, who fought so hard for the recognition he???d longed for his whole life.

Jes One Mo Time, jes one mo time: that is the lament of every former champion with very few exceptions. Ali had to come back. Robinson didn???t leave until years after he should. Holmes, Foreman, Charles???.the list goes on and on. Glory is a difficult addiction to give up and the withdrawal has cost many a pugilist their health. It???s a shame that Bernard has taken the avenue he has since losing his championship; but there???s only so much that can be expected of a man who has experienced so much negativity, who has had to fight so hard for so long, daring to trust no one. Bernard Hopkins will go out kicking and screaming all the way; but I suspect he will go out, none the less, win or lose after this one. Don???t be surprised if his demeanor following the rematch with Taylor reminds you of another great middleweight after his final bout???..a guy by the name of Hagler. Maybe he???ll also follow the Marvelous One???s example of staying out and ignoring the call of ???Jes One Mo??? Time???. For one, I hope so.


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 30, 2005)

hopkins is great he is gonna smash this kid into submission next time,,,,these articles are great foreman


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 30, 2005)

vargas vs mosely would be a good fught none the less,,,,,,,,lacy will flog calzahge,,,,lacy is great


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 30, 2005)

any news on david tua,s plans???????????,,,or has he eaten himself to death???????/


----------



## GFR (Nov 30, 2005)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> any news on david tua,s plans???????????,,,or has he eaten himself to death???????/


2006-01-28	Calvin Brock vs David Tua


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 30, 2005)

havnt heard alot about beock whatsw he like??????????????


----------



## GFR (Nov 30, 2005)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> havnt heard alot about beock whatsw he like??????????????


Calvin Brock
Sex 	Male
Nationality 	US American
Alias 	The Boxing Banker
Birth Name 	Calvin Vance Brock
Global ID 	US-NC-032493
Federal ID 	NC060501
Hometown 	Charlotte, NC, USA
Birthplace 	Charlotte, NC, USA
Rated at 	Heavyweight
World Rank 	9 / 1086
Date of Birth 	1975-01-22
Age 	30
Reach 	77???
Stance 	Orthodox
Height 	6' 1½
Trainer 	Tom Yankello
Manager 	Jim Thomas
  W 27 (21 ko's)  |  L 0  |  D 0  |  Total 27  


his most notable wins

2005-04-23	218	Jameel McCline	265	31-4-3 		
		W	UD	10	10



2005-01-21	226	Clifford Etienne	223	29-2-2 	

		W	TKO	3	10


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 30, 2005)

he was born 10 days after me


----------



## GFR (Nov 30, 2005)

Q & A with Jeff Lacy

30.11.05 - By Travis Marks: Eastsideboxing.com recently sat down with undefeated IBF and IBO super middleweight champion Jeff ???Left Hook??? Lacy at a press conference held in Gallagher???s Steakhouse for his unification bout with WBO super middleweight champion Joe Calzaghe. Lacy, coming off of a two round demolition of fifth ranked contender Scott Pemberton, is eager to get in the ring March 4, 2006 to prove who the best super middleweight is. Lacy let us in on his thoughts about this upcoming career defining fight.

Eastsideboxing.com: Jeff, How excited are you about this fight?
*
Jeff Lacy:* Very excited, I???m amped for this fight. I???m eager that the fight is finally going down. The fight was originally scheduled for November 5th but it was postponed because of Joe???s hand injury. I wasn???t real sure that he really wanted the fight at the time but it means a lot for him to come to America to do the press conference. It sets things off and now it???s a downhill battle for this upcoming fight.

ESB: In the back of your mind are you still a little leery of this fight actually happening?

*Lacy: *I am a very positive guy; I see that the guy took the time to come over here so I am going to stay on a positive note. It would devastate me if it was postponed again. Because it???s a fight that everybody is talking about, it???s a fight that everybody wants to see. And for it to be happening now means a lot especially with him taking the initiative to come to America to do the press conference. This is a positive step. If things change I will be devastated

ESB: What do you think about him as a boxer?

*Lacy:* He is a great fighter; he has had 17 successful defenses of his title. He has been champion since 1997. Joe is a great combination fighter who comes forward. This is a fight with two guys who will be coming forward and it will make for a remarkable TV fight.

ESB: What possible difficulties do you see in this fight?
*
Lacy:* I am a very positive person. I???m going in thinking about what I will do and not what he is going to do. Only thing I???m thinking about is that bell ringing, that???s the only difficulty I???m thinking about. As long as this fight goes down and he???s in that other corner I???ll be fine.

ESB: Do you run the risk of being over-confident because of the perception that he is reluctant to fight you?

*Lacy:* No, not at all. When he gets in the ring it shows me that he???s willing to win, it doesn???t matter. People will say what they say but when he gets in the ring it will let me know that he???s coming for my titles. I???m fighting to retain my title and to gain titles. The main thing is me staying undefeated. The thing that I fear is losing my undefeated record. I want to stay undefeated.

ESB: Many great athletes talk about a moment in time when things clicked in their minds where they finally figured things out. Has that happened to you yet? If so when?

*Lacy:* Yes, it???s starting to happen for me. There is a big difference in the type of fights I???ve been fighting recently than the ones I fought at the beginning of my professional career. Up until I won my title I had guys in there that were determined but when they got hit they were in survival mode. That worked against me a little bit because I couldn???t show all of my boxing ability and my skills because there would be only one guy in the ring trying to win. Since I won my world title things changed. Every time I???m defending my world title my opponents are coming to try to take something that I have. They also see the money, the dollars signs if they beat me. That???s the difference in me fighting before I won my title and now. There is more of a challenge and that???s what I like. I feel like I???m getting stronger and stronger. I feel more relaxed. This is a fight where two guys are going to be in there that are determined. It???s going to take me to a next level. All of my boxing skills will be on display. This fight gives me goose bumps every time I think about it. I kid you not, I???m not saying this just for the press. I???m saying this because of what I feel inside, this is what I am about, this type of fight.

ESB: You got ???buzzed??? in the fight with Omar Sheika, what are you working on to keep that from happening and what did you learn about yourself in that fight?
*
Lacy:* It???s going to happen. That???s going to happen but it???s all about coming back from it. It???s about weathering the storm and coming out on top. I???m not the type of fighter that if you hit me with a great shot then it???s done for me or everything is going to go downhill. I???m going to look for a way to get around it, look for a way to weather the storm and to come out of there with something explosive when I feel I???m ready.

ESB: Your trademark is obviously the left hook, but that right uppercut is quite deadly, without giving away your game plan, what do you think will be the key to this fight?

*Lacy:* I think that being that he is a southpaw the right hand will come into play a lot. I also think my left hook will also play a major role. You can hit southpaws with lead right hands and they circle around and they don???t expect their opponent???s left hand to be strong and it???s easy to land a lead left hook to as southpaw as well------------but I seriously think it will be the body shots.

ESB: If you happen to unify these titles will you stay at supper middleweight to rule or would you really move up to fight Tarver?

*Lacy:* It depends on what the fans want to see. I have called out Antonio Tarver and it???s been known that he doesn???t want to take the fight so right now my focus is on Joe Calzaghe and what happens after that we will see.

ESB: Quick question, do you know Allan Green the guy that knocked out Jaidon Codrington? He called you after the fight, is he going to have to wait on you or are you not going to pay attention to him?
*
Lacy:* (laughing) If you go at everybody that calls you out???Basically Allan Green is like me when I started out. Young fighters want to fight the best. I had to pay my dues and he will have to pay his. When he makes a big name for himself and people know a little more about him and that money sounds right we???ll get in the ring and square off. But just by him calling me out is great because he put my name out on national TV.

ESB: Is there anything you would like to say in closing?

*Lacy:* This is a great fight to start out the year. I am really looking forward to this fight very much. This is going to be the first fight of my era. I think I???ll go to a new level after this fight. This is where it all starts.


----------



## GFR (Nov 30, 2005)

*SHOWTIME: Judah vs Baldomir, Mormeck vs O Neill Bell on Jan.7*

28.11.05 - The first Saturday of every month belongs to SHOWTIME, and 2006 promises to be no different for America's No. 1 boxing network, now in its 20th year on the air. Following a spectacular 2005, the network that consistently offers fans the best match-ups in boxing begins the New Year with an exciting world championship doubleheader Saturday, Jan. 7, at 9 p.m. ET/PT (delayed on the west coast). The SHOWTIME CHAMPIONSHIP BOXING twinbill will be promoted by Don King and take place at a site to be determined..

In the main event, two reigning cruiserweight champions will collide when World Boxing Association/World Boxing Council (WBA/WBC) champion Jean-Marc Mormeck faces his International Boxing Federation (IBF) counterpart, O'Neil "Supernova" Bell, in a world title unification bout. In the co-feature, one of the world's best pound-for-pound boxers, undisputed welterweight champion Zab "Super" Judah will defend his WBC 147-pound crown against mandatory challenger and No. 1 contender, Carlos Baldomir.

The Mormeck-Bell bout is the division's third enthralling match-up in nine months on SHOWTIME. On April 2, 2005, Mormeck retained his WBA title and captured the WBC belt with an impressive 12-round unanimous decision over defending WBC titlist Wayne Braithwaite. By winning the first world title unification bout since 1988, Mormeck became France's first boxer in any weight division to become a unified world champion. The other division showdown again featured Braithwaite, this time in a dramatic 4th round TKO over Guillermo Jones (Gund Arena, Cleveland, Ohio -- Sept. 3).

The winner of Mormeck-Bell will become the division's first undisputed champion since Evander Holyfield defeated Carlos DeLeon in 1988 on SHOWTIME, and just the second since the division was created in 1980.

"My goal is to be the unified cruiserweight champion," Mormeck said. "I want to fight the best so I can prove I belong with the sport's elite champions. Bell is good, but I am better. I am very confident of victory. I will make Bell regret he ever signed a contract to fight me."

Mormeck (31-2, 21 KOs), of Rosny-sous-Bois, France, by way of Point-a-Pitre, Guadalupe, France, has won 28 consecutive fights. By upending defending champion Virgil Hill to capture the WBA title on Feb. 23, 2002, Mormeck joined Anaclet Wamba, Taoufik Belbouli and Fabrice Tiozzo as the only boxers from France to win a cruiserweight world title.

In his last start, Mormeck retained his WBA title a fourth time and won the first world cruiserweight unification match since Holyfield-DeLeon by outpointing the previously undefeated Braithwaite 116-110, 115-111 and 114-112 in Worcester, Mass. The strong, muscular Mormeck scored the bout's lone knockdown in the seventh round with an overhand right. Mormeck seemed to hurt the smaller, quicker Braithwaite with every punch he landed.

"I asked for the fight against Braithwaite because I always knew I was stronger than him, just like I know I will be stronger than Bell," said Mormeck, who has not lost since June 1997. "That was a very important victory, but I was not surprised I handled Braithwaite so easily.

"I have always been famous in France, so there was just a little change there for me after winning. But to win on such a national stage as SHOWTIME was great. It got me more recognition in the United States. I hope to live in the States one of these days."

Bell (25-1-1, 23 KOs), of Atlanta, by way of Montego Bay, Jamaica, has not been defeated since April 1998 and is unbeaten in his last 25 starts (24-0-1). This will be the second defense of the then-vacant IBF title he won with a 12-round decision over Dale Brown by the scores 117-111, 116-112 and 115-113 on May 20, 2005, in Hollywood, Fla.

In his lone defense and last outing, the hard-punching Bell rang up Sebastian Rothman, knocking him out in the 11th round of what had been a very tight fight on Aug. 26 in Hollywood, Fla.

"I spoke to Jean-Marc in France by phone and told him he can bid adieu to his titles," Bell said. "Mormeck needs to be ready to face the most devastating fighter in the sport.

"This fight is going to be a banger. Mormeck had better be ready. I feel blessed and honored to get such an opportunity. It has been a long time coming, and a life-long childhood dream of mine to fight in a unification world title fight. I always wanted to fight for a world title, but this is the ultimate.

"This is just the kind of match-up that will bring notoriety to the cruiserweight division, and especially to the winner. Boxing has always been about challenges and fighting the dangerous guys. I am ready to fight Mormeck now."

Bell has the most unusual training schedule in perhaps the history of boxing. Each day, the IBF champion does what he wants, when he wants, and that includes jogging, swimming, meditation and "intense sparring and intense body work."

"After I sign to fight," Bell said, "I begin purifying my system by ridding myself of all toxins, including negative influences. Everything I do is predicated on maximizing my intensity. If I am too intense, I might get caught with a shot from my opponent because I am too tight. If I lack intensity, I am also put myself at risk of making a mistake that could cost me.

Bell is no longer nicknamed "Give Him Hell." "I changed before my last fight," he said. "I did some research and there was nothing good about the word 'hell,' so I totally disassociated myself from it."

Judah (34-2, 1 NC, 25 KOs), of Brooklyn, N.Y., stamped himself as one of boxing's most talented fighters when he captured the world's undisputed 147-pound championship with a ninth-round TKO over defending champion Cory Spinks on Feb. 5, 2005, in St. Louis.

Before 22,370 fans and millions more watching on SHOWTIME, Judah ruined the homecoming of Spinks and turned the tables on the defending titleholder with perhaps a career-best outing. He dropped Spinks with a big left hand at around the two-minute mark of the ninth round. A groggy Spinks got to his feet to beat the count, but Judah continued to land punches and the referee stopped the bout at 2:49. After eight completed rounds of a grudge rematch between the world-class, major league southpaws, Judah was ahead by the scores 79-73, 77-75 and 78 apiece.

A former two-time world champion at 140 pounds, Judah retained his undisputed title in his last start when he scored three knockdowns en route to registering an easy third-round TKO over Cosme Rivera on May 14, 2005, in Las Vegas.

Judah, who won the WBO junior welterweight crown with a 12-round decision over DeMarcus Corley on July 12, 2003, captured the vacant IBF crown with a fourth-round knockout over Jan Bergman on Feb. 12, 2000. After five successful defenses, he suffered his first defeat and lost his IBF crown when Kostya Tszyu captured the undisputed 140-pound crown with a second-round TKO on Nov. 3, 2001, on SHOWTIME.

"I do not know a whole lot about Baldomir except that he is from Argentina and he did what he had to do to earn the mandatory shot," Judah said. "So, I respect him for that. I know enough not to take these kinds of guys lightly. Mandatory challenges are always good fights.

"Everybody knows me. They know I want the biggest fights against the so-called biggest names. But no one has the courage to sign the contract."

Baldomir (41-9-6, 12 KOs), of Los Angeles, by way of Santa Fe, Argentina, is much better than his record indicates. After going 24-9-4 during the first six years of his career, Baldomir has gone 17-0-2 since.

A winner of five in a row, Baldomir earned the right to challenge Judah by taking a unanimous 12-round decision (116-112 twice and 116-113) over Miguel Angel Rodriguez in a WBC elimination bout on May 21, 2005, in Chicago.

"The turning point in my career came when I won the WBC International welterweight title in 1999," Baldomir said. "Winning that fight gave me the confidence that I needed. After that, I totally rededicated myself to being the best I could be. That is when I decided that I wanted to become a world champion."

Baldomir was born in the same hometown as legendary middleweight champion, Carlos Monzon, and his famed trainer, Amilcar Brusa.

"Monzon was a hero where we lived, and all the young boys wanted to grow up like him," Baldomir said. "I was no different. It was all because of Monzon that any of us started to box."

Baldomir, who also is trained by Brusa, says his dream will come true on Jan. 7.

"This is better than a Cinderella story," Baldomir said. "I have waited such a long time. There have been so many bumps along the way. But now my time has come and I am ready. Everybody is in for a big surprise.

"I am going to beat Judah and shock the world. It does not matter what Judah tries, I plan to go forward and do whatever it takes to win. I have waited a lifetime for this. I hope Judah takes me lightly. It will just make my job easier."


----------



## GFR (Dec 1, 2005)

*ESB Exclusive Interview: Shadeed Suluki Speaks on Lamon Brewster*

01.12.05 - By Geoff McKay: Author???s note: Recently, I conducted an interview with WBO world heavyweight Champion, Lamon Brewster.

Mr. Brewster was upset about some comments that had been made about him after an earlier nterview he conducted with East Side Boxing.

This second interview was supposed to clear the air, and set right any misunderstandings that might have arisen from the first interview. What was that saying about the best laid plans of mice and men? Anyway, during the second interview with Lamon, we touched on, among other things, his performance against Kali Meehan, and some of the things he felt had contributed to a less than perfect showing.

One of the factors he mentioned was infighting in his training camp, and that perhaps his trainer at the time, Shadeed Suluki, had let his "ego get in the way."

Shortly after the second interview was run, East Side Boxing was contacted by Mr. Suluki. He had a different version of events and wanted to be interviewed, so that he could share his side of the story. I contacted Mr. Suluki and spoke to him at length about Lamon???s preparation for Brewster.

After that conversation I again contacted Mr. Brewster and discussed the situation with him. I suggested to both men that perhaps it would be better to settle this between themselves, without going public. However, they both agreed that this was most likely not going to happen, and that it was only fair that both sides of the story be heard. So, without further adieu, here is my conversation with Shadeed Suluki, Lamon Brewster???s trainer for both the Wladimir Klitschko, and the Kali Meehan fights;

ESB: Hello Mr. Suluki. You read an interview I conducted with Lamon Brewster here on East Side Boxing, and did not like some of the comments that he made. Can you elaborate for us?

SS: Actually, you know, about what happened in camp. There was some statements made, that there were a lot of problems, which there was, a lot of problems. What really caught my attention is that it appeared to???, the way I read the article is that I had a problem with my ego, you know, and that wasn???t correct. I???ve been in boxing for quite some time, and I???ve been around camps, I???ve been involved in other camps, and they were successful camps. There is a way to run a camp and there is a way not to run a camp, and our camp going into that fight with Kali Meehan was pretty much a disaster because we had too many chiefs and not enough Indians. I wasn???t allowed to do my job; I had too many people interfering in the training. Going into the camp we had boxed with Kali Meehan, we had him as a sparring partner. Right there we knew how to deal with him. Lamon is a strong puncher and has good technique, but you don???t stand on the outside with a guy 6???6??? and try to box him, you aggressively box him, and that was my strategy going into camp, but others thought that he should box him and stay away from him.

ESB: Who were the ???others??? that disagreed with you?

SS: It wasn???t really the camp, it was just certain members in the camp, and I???m going to say it, one was his father, another was a close friend of his that had been with him for quite some time, which neither one had ever fought before, never really had anything to do with boxing until Lamon got involved with boxing. I guess his father felt that since it was his son he could sit there and dictate how things should be run, and how people should do their jobs.

ESB: What was Lamon???s reaction to this situation?

SS: I think he was caught up in the middle of an emotional standpoint of, you know, this is my dad, and you???re my coach, you know, trying to please his father, and it became a problem, I saw it. When the problem really started, is you know, I tried to tolerate his father, I tried to tolerate and get along with Mark, and his father, but, one evening, his father pulled me to the side, after I had stopped over to the house, and wanted to sit down and talk to me, which we did, but I think he went a little to far to tell me what I should be teaching his son.

I politely told him, you know his father was very good with dealing with guns, he knew everything you could know about a gun and how to make bullets, so I told him, if I wanted to know anything about making bullets or guns, then I would come to him, but when it came to boxing would he please step aside and let me do my job.

That seem to have offended him, and that???s when the problem came in when Lamon speaks of people wasn???t speaking to one another in camp, it was really his father wasn???t speaking to me because whenever I came to the gym or I would see him I would speak. You know, I???m a man, he???s a man, and, you know, I???m not going to kiss anyone???s ass.

ESB: Did you face the same issues when you prepared for Wladimir Klitschko?

SS: That was not our first training camp actually, when we fought Klitschko, that was our second training camp. I was in training camp with Lamon when we were scheduled to fight Corrie Sanders, and then two weeks before we were scheduled to go to Germany the fight fell through. So we pulled camp and went home, and then the fight came up with Klitschko. So I had not just come to camp, like he said I was new, no I had been there, and then I had been around Lamon for quite some time, because Bill Slayton was my trainer in the 70???s. I was with Bill when he first opened the Broadway Gym in 1977-78, so I was no stranger to Lamon, you know, as the way he put it, was like, I was new coming in.

I knew Lamon when he was in amateurs. The Klitschko camp went pretty smooth. I was allowed to do my job. And another thing that bothers me with Lamon, he doesn???t give credit where credit is due. It was a team; it wasn???t just ???I???. He used the word ???I??? a lot, and I thing that is so unfair to everyone around him, especially to myself. I???m the head coach, and I had a big input in the way that he fought Klitschko. It was my strategy to make him gunned, not to let him rest, to keep scooting up in his face, and I felt that the first five rounds was going to be hard, but then we would get him in the stretch.

ESB: As you watched the fight unfold, did you feel your plan was working?

SS: I was alarmed when he got knocked down, when he got hurt, but then if you notice, if you look at the tape, he looked in the corner and winked at us and nodded like, ???I???m okay???. I still was alarmed, because I know that Klitschko is a good puncher and he???s a sharpshooter. I knew we were going to be under the gun for the first five rounds, but watching tapes on Klitschko, I noticed that when he fought at his pace, he still got tired past four rounds.

I figured that we were going to keep the pressure on him, and keep gunning, and we would probably get him in the later rounds. If you watch the tape, Lamon hit him with a couple of good body shots that helped him to get tired, and that was our plan. The plan that we came up with, we were going to make him fight hard, harder than he ever had, and back him up because European fighter they had a problem a lot of times with backing up, they would always sit back on that right leg, so that???s what I came up with. We sat down, we watched tapes, and put the plan together, and we worked it, so it went according to plan really.

ESB: If there was a rematch, do you feel the result would be the same?

SS: I think we put together a formula then, it was a really how to beat Klitschko. I feel that if Lamon used the same formula, even in that fight there were some things that I wanted him to do that he didn???t do, but he hadn???t fought in a long time, so he was a little rusty, but now that he has been fighting regularly, and if he would go in there with the same plan that we put together, I see him destroying him (Klitschko).

ESB: How did you and Lamon part ways after the Meehan fight?

SS: Let me tell you what I did. The last two and a half weeks of camp, it was fine, everything was fine, he was executing, he was doing some of the thing that I really was wrestling with him to do, he was doing it. And so going to the fight, we were fine. In the fight I was shocked when he started trying to box, because if you review the fight you will hear me say at one point, that, okay, you have established the man can hit you now let???s go to work. I was really shocked and disappointed at the way he fought.

After the fight I was just really down because he had such a poor showing, and it wasn???t the way that I wanted him to fight. I felt that he should have been a lot more aggressive, and went after Kali, and I feel that he would have showed, he would have shined. But there we go having the problem that we were having in camp, so I???m saying, hey, you got to sit on the outside of Kali, stay away from his right hand, box him, and I???m like, stay away from him? How do you stay away from a 6???6??? guy that going to stay on the outside and your 6???1???, so you???ve got to go get him.

Lamon is very good and going and getting a person, but he just shuts down sometimes. After the fight, I went directly home and I called a friend, and I got the tape, and I said, "Let me see what went wrong." I just wanted to see, you know, sit back and watch it, and I did, by myself, I watched it. He didn???t listen. I heard the commentators saying ???Suluki is giving him the right instructions, but he???s not listening???. That made me feel a lot better, so that Monday, I decided, I talked it over with the family, that I was going to resign. They felt it was the best thing because I was having so many problems in camp.

So I called Simon, his manager that Monday evening, and got in touch with him and told him that, ???hey, I think I???m going to resign.??? We talked about it and he said he understood. He said to call Lamon.

So I called Lamon the next day and I told him I would no longer be with him, and he was disappointed, and he didn???t want to hear that. He said ???man, I thought you were with me???, and I said, ???Man, we need to sit down and talk, so why don???t we sit down and talk over dinner, just you and me.

So we met, at a little café, you know, and we sat down and talked, and I told him how I felt, and he disagreed. He said, ???You know what, it???s not your fault. You had a good night, I had a bad night.??? And he said, ???I???m going to do something that I should have done with Bill Slayton, because when I lost to Etienne, that wasn???t Bill???s strategy the way I fought, and Bill felt the same as you and Bill kind of pulled away, but I didn???t speak up for Bill. I just let my career go on and my career just went crazy. But you had a good night, I had a bad night, and you said you would be with me, you know, so man, you can???t just leave.???

I said, ???Under those terms but we need to talk about what was happening in camp, we can???t have the same type of camp.??? He said, ???Don???t worry about it, it???s already in the motion of being taken care of, we won???t have that problem again???. And so we left on that, we embraced and hugged and left. And so then he came to the gym a few times, and then I started hearing rumors that he was looking for another trainer.

And then on one occasion I talked with him, I asked him, and he said, ???Oh no???, you know, he wasn???t and then I found out he was with Jessie Reid, so it???s like, fine, because I had initially resigned anyway. And then another thing, when he was getting ready to go to Germany, I had not talked to Lamon because I felt that he had made a decision to go with Jessie and I had initially resigned so I wished him well, and a lot of people used to come up to me and ask me if I was angry and I would say no, that I had resigned and they found that funny. They were like, ???how could you have the heavyweight champion and you resigned, or you just pulled away like that???, and I said it???s easy for me. It was between Lamon and I, and I felt that it should have just been left alone.

The week before he went to Germany, I got a call from him, when he was in Vegas, and we talked, you know, hey how you doing, I???m fine, how you been, everything???s fine, and then I got a call the next couple of days, he said ???We???re breaking camp, I???m coming in on a Friday, I would like to sit down and talk with you???. I said ???really???? He said, ???Yeah, I???ve got a tape of this guy that I???m fighting, and I would like for you to sit down with me and watch it, and tell me what you think???. I thought that was unusual, you know, okay, you???re with Jessie now, why are you calling me? Then I said, ???Okay Lamon, when you get in town, when you have some free time and I have some free time we???ll sit down???.

And so we made contact, we didn???t live that far from one another, and so we sat down and watched the tape and then he started asking me ???What should I do Shadeed???? And it was unusual, your getting ready to leave the next day, getting ready to go to Germany and you???re asking me what should I do?

ESB: If Lamon asked you to resume duties as his trainer, what would your response be?

SS: You know, after reading the article that he did with you, I am really surprised because, you know, I felt we had put things behind us and we were friends. I???m not looking to be his trainer, just friends. You know like he used the terms that he has to eat, he has to support his family. I do this for a living as well. Things that people say, if they are not true, it can hurt me.

ESB: How did you hear about the interview?

SS: A friend called me, he said ???Hey man, there???s this article, check this out, it???s a long article, but listen to this???, and he read it. He said, ???Hey man this is crazy???. After he called there were several other people called me and said, ???Hey man what???s wrong with this guy? This guy is all up in your face smiling then he???s trying to tear you down.??? Really, I was going to leave it alone, again, but my family and friends said, ???No, this dude is throwing mud on you and it shouldn???t be, so you need to speak up.???

ESB: Is there anything you wanted to say in closing Shadeed?

SS: Well, you know what; I wish that I didn???t have to do this. I was pushed in the corner, and you know, I had to come out. I thought it was behind us, whatever happened in camp should have stayed in camp. It was over; he had moved on, I had moved on, why are we still talking about it? When you asked the question about the problem in camp, he should have left it alone. He brought up some old stuff, and then he wasn???t truthful with it. It would have been different if he was telling the truth but he wasn???t telling the truth. I don???t think it left me any choice.

ESB: Thank you for the interview Shadeed.

SS: Thank you.

Final Thought: It is never pleasant to witness a long time friendship being damaged or destroyed. Perhaps part of the blame lies with me for not being more careful in the questions that I asked. I can tell you that I do not enjoy this type of journalism, it is not the reason I got involved in boxing writing, and I struggled for several days with whether or not to release this interview. The last thing I wanted to become was the ???Jerry Springer??? of boxing writing. In the end it seemed unfair that we should hear one voice, and not the other.

During my subsequent discussion with Lamon, he addressed a few of the issues brought up by Shadeed. On not sharing enough credit for the Wladimir win, he said that the original strategy was not all that effective. On the issue of his father, he stated that his father is very protective of him, and is only trying to act in his best interest. On the differing views of training camp, Lamon said that he accepts the fact that everyone sees things differently.

Shadeed himself said that he didn???t really want to come forward with his story, but in the end felt that he was backed into a corner, and had no choice. I asked him if he felt Lamon???s comments had damaged his reputation and he said they probably hadn???t, but I got a strong impression that Shadeed was worried about what effect comments coming from a world champion might have.

A limitation of written interviews is that it is very difficult to convey the passion in a person???s voice when they are speaking. It was very clear during this interview that Shadeed has a tremendous passion for the sport, and takes a great deal of pride in his work. I hope that both he and Lamon are able to put this episode behind them for good, and continue on with their careers. On a positive note both men sincerely wished each other the best for the future.


----------



## GFR (Dec 1, 2005)

*Bernard Hopkins and Jermaine Taylor ??? Repeat or Revenge?*

01.12.05 - By Fadi Khawaja: The rematch between Diego Corrales and Jose Luis Castillo taught me one thing - initial meetings between fighters do not give us all the answers. Most boxing writers thought Corrales would elect to box en route to a unanimous decision. He went ten rounds on the inside, surely he could go twelve on the outside. Their line of thought was Corrales was the more versatile fighter and when boxing in the first fight found success. What the rematch showed is fighters do not always learn from their mistakes as Corrales was on the brink of disaster the first time round yet chose to plough forward again the rematch. It also showed us do not take any fighter for granted. Castillo made huge changes that were unexpected but evident from the start. In the eyes of this writer the fight was won by the changes Castillo made.

In the Bernard Hopkins and Jermaine Taylor fight we are presented with the same similarities. The fight is quite easy to read; Hopkins fought a very slow fight for the first two thirds of the fight then turned it on.

People who thought Taylor won gave him the first two thirds of the fight because he was trying to make the fight. People who thought Hopkins won did so because they thought Taylor was fighting Hopkins fight and thus gave Hopkins some early rounds, which coupled with the last third of the fight which was definitive for Hopkins, earned him the decision.

The rematch is simple right? Hopkins turns it on early and cruises to the finish line or does what some think he should have done the first time and stops him. Wrong! This fight holds a huge number of variables that need to be considered.

Firstly, Hopkins is an old man. This is not an opinion; this is a fact as he has admitted. His line of thought is one of a pugilist specialist; if his opponent is not going to make him fight at a high pace then he is going fight a slow strategic fight. When a fighter gets old they cannot sustain the pace they once did, Hopkins is no different. Hopkins has been fighting measured fights since his fight with Robert Allen. He fights slow for two thirds of the fight then turns it on. Against an Allen, Eastman or De La Hoya he can get the wins, against Taylor, a big, strong, powerful, fast fighter he was out done. Hopkins carried on like a man possessed until thirty eight years of age. Since the William Joppy fight however he has become human but knows the game so well that he is pulling the wool over peoples eyes. Some fans do not want to admit it but it is the truth. Allen says his power has decreased, there are visible signs of slowing and the paces of his fights have fallen badly. Hopkins does not mind fighting at such a pace because he is a clever fighter and knows it is in his best interests. For Hopkins to come out and set a scorching pace against Taylor would for me be a miracle. The Hopkins of the Johnson fight could do it and win, present day Hopkins does seem to be able to.

Secondly, Taylor is a man now. Before the first bout there were clear signs of respect from Taylor to Hopkins. The rematch is aptly named ???No Respect???. I do not see any signs of the stuttering Taylor of old. His choice of words has taken a turn for the spiteful in his bid to unsettle Hopkins and show he has matured. One of two things happened in the first fight; Taylor has bad stamina or he let nervous energy get to him. To my knowledge he stays in good shape, trains hard and they say his coach Pat Burns is a conditioning freak. His reason of tiring late may well have been nervous energy. I myself find this plausible. People who have been in such a situation (maybe not on such a big stage) can attest to nervous energy being draining.

The first two points tell us Hopkins might not be able to fight twelve hard rounds at his best where as Taylor might be.

Technically I was expecting Hopkins to expose Taylors major flaws. I thought Taylors low left and the carrying of the right hand away from the chin would be asking for Hopkins trademark lunging left hooks and lead rights. I thought Hopkins would parry his jab and manhandle him on the inside. Hopkins did expose these flaws but he simply could not do it for twelve rounds. For the rounds where he fought like I thought he would, he won but it was too late. Taylor showed a wide variety of intangibles. Firstly, Hopkins punch could stun him but not put him away thus showing a certain degree of chin. Secondly, Taylor showed formerly unknown strength in the clinch which did not allow Hopkins to dictate one of his best areas ??? the inside. Thirdly, Taylors power was evident as he stunned Hopkins in the second round with a right hand, left hook albeit with the right hand landing behind Hopkins head. Fourthly, Taylor showed heart in the face of adversity as he got cut, tired and lost four or five rounds in a row.

So Hopkins and Taylor have many variables going into their fight. Do not think for a moment this is a straight forward fight. It is all there for Taylor to win and easier than the first time. However he may follow in Corrales footsteps and use his brawn and not his brains. Taylor seems high on not giving Hopkins any respect but it could be his undoing. Hopkins has not got the same type of fight ending power as Castillo so he is going to need to dig deep and go to the well.

I was once a Taylor admirer but I like skilled fighters who improve. Taylor does not seem content on going down this path. He has a lot of talent but is failing to take note of the finer side of the sport. I think only Roy Jones managed to maintain a technically flawed style of fighting for a long period of time. I maintain what I once said years ago, if Taylor can master the game like Hopkins we have got a pugilistic demon. At the moment he is being very successful with much of what he was born with. He was born tall, strong, fast, with good reflexes and a natural aptitude for punching hard and these were key areas in him beating Hopkins. He did display some skill in cutting off the ring and using that ram rod jab but why stop when he could do more.

So will Hopkins muster one last hurrah or is Taylor going to complete the changing of the guard. A win for Hopkins seals his legacy; a win for Taylor pits him as an immediate candidate for greatness as a fight with Ronald ???Winky??? Wright awaits, If Wright can get past Sam Soliman.

As mentioned in the beginning, this fight has a lot of variables. One of those variables is I have read this all wrong. It is a possibility and that is what makes boxing brilliant.

NOTE: The first time I went with Hopkins, this time I am going to go with him again. I like to pick the guy who in my eyes is the underdog. Hopkins knows his legacy is on the line. I expect him to fight like it is.


----------



## GFR (Dec 3, 2005)

*Diego Corrales-Jose Luis Castillo 3 Official For Feb 4 On Showtime*

02.12.05 - Jose Luis Castillo and Diego ???Chico??? Corrales are ready to do it again on SHOWTIME CHAMPIONSHIP BOXING Saturday, Feb. 4, 2006. The world???s most talented and courageous lightweights will collide in an eagerly awaited rubber match to decide once and for all the No. 1 135-pound fighter on the planet. The 12-round bout, co-promoted by Top Rank, Inc., and Gary Shaw Productions, LLC will air LIVE on SHOWTIME at 9 p.m. ET/PT (delayed on the west coast). A site will be announced in the near future..

Castillo-Corrales III gives   world class fights in 2006, will open with a world cruiserweight title unification bout on Saturday, Jan. 7 (Jean-Marc Mormeck vs. O???Neil Bell). A month after Castillo-Corrales III, SHOWTIME will offer the long-awaited world super middleweight title unification showdown between undefeated champions Jeff Lacy (International Boxing Federation and International Boxing Organization) and Joe Calzaghe (World Boxing Organization) on March 4.

Showtime Sports & Event Programming General Manager Ken Hershman said, ???We are thrilled to be able to bring Corrales-Castillo III -- the most highly-anticipated rubber match of recent memory -- to our subscribers live on Showtime on Feb. 4. This epic trilogy, combined with Mormeck vs. Bell on Jan. 7 and Lacy vs. Calzaghe on March 4, is definitive proof that Showtime will continue its reign in 2006 as ???America's Number One Boxing Network.??? ??????

When it comes to highly anticipated trilogies, who needs ???The Godfather,??? ???Star Wars,??? ???Back to the Future,??? ???Indiana Jones??? or ???Lord of the Rings??? when you have ???The War to Settle the Score on Feb. 4!??? The third fight in the legendary series will co-star Corrales, the exciting, hard-hitting World Boxing Council (WBC) champion, and Castillo, the powerful, explosive, former two-time WBC titleholder.

Corrales (40-3, 33 KOs) won the historic first bout against Castillo ??? and the 2005 Fight of the Year -- when he dramatically rallied from the brink of near-certain defeat to score two knockdowns and register a memorable 10th-round TKO to unify the title and capture the WBC lightweight belt on May 7, 2005.

Castillo (53-7, 47 KOs) won the brief, but brutal sequel five months later with an impressive and sudden fourth-round knockout. Despite losing the Oct. 8 rematch, Corrales came away with both his world title belts when Castillo failed to make the 135-pound limit and one of his camp members was caught trying to tamper with the scale at the weigh-in.

???When he didn't make weight (Castillo tipped the scales at 138½ pounds), I had two options,??? Corrales said. ???The first was to call off the fight entirely. The second was to allow Castillo to weigh in at 147 pounds on the day of the fight and proceed with the match.

???I chose the second option because people deserve to see a fighter do his job. If this fight did not happen, it would have been bad for boxing. I respect the game, and they knew I would not let it be battered or bruised by a big card being canceled. I could have said, ???I am not going to fight,??? but I had an obligation to the fans.

???But the past is past. I opened up and Castillo caught me with a great shot. I have no excuses. I do not want to take credit away from his win.

???Now, we have each won once. I cannot wait until Feb. 4.??????

Said Castillo: ???I said after the last fight that if they wanted to make this like the ???Rocky??? movie series, I did not care. I will fight Corrales five or six times.

???(After the knockdown) I knew Corrales was not getting up. I told everyone I would knock him out before the seventh round. His style is perfect for me. He likes to fight inside, and that is what I do best.

???I was very happy to win, but also sad because I could not make weight. I let the people down, but I got my vindication by knocking out Corrales.

Corrales, of Sacramento, Calif., captured the WBO 135-pound crown with a 10th-round TKO over defending champion Acelino Freitas Aug. 7, 2004, on SHOWTIME. A two-time world champion at 130 pounds, Corrales won the vacant WBO belt with a 12-round split decision over Joel Casamayor March 6, 2004, on SHOWTIME. Corrales won his first world title with a seventh-round TKO over defending IBF Robert Garcia Oct. 23, 1999, on SHOWTIME.

Castillo, of Sonora, Mexico, won the WBC 135-pound belt the first time with a 12-round majority decision over Steve Johnston on June 17, 2000. Following three successful defenses, he lost the title and a subsequent rematch to unbeaten Floyd Mayweather in April and December of 2002. Castillo regained the WBC belt with a 12-round unanimous decision over Juan Lazcano on June 5, 2004.


----------



## GFR (Dec 4, 2005)

*Why The Wright Fight For Taylor Is All Wrong*

04.12.05 - by T.K. Stewart: Contrary to popular belief, it is possible to have a boring night in Las Vegas. If you doubt that, ask those who were in the Mandalay Bay Events Center last night to witness the second Jermain Taylor versus Bernard Hopkins Middleweight Championship affair. Heck, for that matter, ask the ones who saw the first one last July across the street at the MGM Grand. Everyone knows what happens in boxing when you match two counterpunchers together and give them something to fight for - a whole lot of nothing. Perhaps the loudest cheer of the night from the crowd was when ring announcer Michael Buffer thankfully announced the beginning of the twelfth and final round..

The chatter now is all about Jermain Taylor and who he will face next now that he has rid himself of a rare Philadelphia albatross called Bernard Hopkins. Taylor???s future is one of promise and optimism. He???s described as the only professional sports franchise in Arkansas. Taylor is young, cleans up good, has a pretty wife and a new baby, looks as good in Armani as he does Everlast and says, ???I???m taking on all comers. Just call me up baby! We???ll fight whoever???.

The boxing intelligentsia ??? now there???s an oxymoron ??? is calling for Taylor put his title belts on the line against Ronald ???Winky??? Wright. A former long reigning 154-pound champion, Wright had toiled away somewhere between anonymity and Luxembourg while he plied his trade in Europe for a number of years. When Winky finally got his chance against some well-known opposition he systematically dismantled Shane Mosley twice and exiled him from the 154-pound division. The spanking that Wright administered to Felix Trinidad earlier this year was so stinging that it forced Trinidad and his father/trainer to reconsider their employment in the fight game. Those two are now living out their golden years in Puerto Rico.

The general consensus by those that suffered through the viewing of both Jermain Taylor and Bernard Hopkins fights is that youth was served and that Taylor has supplanted Hopkins. In the interests of the public good most generally agree and hope that there will not be a third fight. About a trilogy, HBO???s newest employee Max Kellerman summed it up best, ???There is probably a public demand to never watch it again. These were awful fights.???

All logic and sense would dictate that the fight for promoters to pursue is the champion Taylor against the top rated contender ??? in this case Winky Wright. However, this is boxing and this is no time to adopt logic and sensibility. A Taylor versus Wright match-up, in all likelihood, would be a fight as painful to the eyes and as challenging to sleeping pill sales as the twenty-four rounds of Taylor versus Hopkins ultimately proved to be. Wright has a conservative style with a tight defense and lukewarm punching power. Besides that he???s a lefty, and you know what Duke told Apollo Creed about Rocky Balboa in particular southpaws in general, ???They???re all wrong???. From Taylor???s standpoint a fight against Winky Wright presents high risk with low reward. That Wright???s style and manner of fighting has never caused fight fans to jump from their seats in fits of passion should be enough to disqualify him from the Jermain Taylor sweepstakes straight away. Wright has a small, unidentifiable fan base and has never sold many tickets on his own as a headliner. As part of a boxing promotion he???s typically more hindrance than help. Winky Wright is a nice guy, but we all know where they usually finish. Incidentally, next up for Wright is a December 10th bout against the unknown but highly rated middleweight contender Sam ???King??? Soliman at the Mohegan Sun Casino. In another marketing and promotional blunder characteristic of the manner in which Wright has usually been sold to the public: It???s a native Floridian against an Australian, in the cold Connecticut woods two weeks before Christmas. Who will have the time to attend or the money to buy a ticket at this time of the year?

Jermain Taylor is certainly obliged now to an easy homecoming title defense in his native Arkansas and no matter the opponent he???s guaranteed a standing room only crowd . The support for Taylor in Arkansas is at a furious boil everywhere from Hot Springs to Little Rock. Many say that Taylor has the potential to be a crossover sports star and that he has tremendous untapped Madison Avenue marketing promise. Winky Wright is certainly not a part of any career marketing plans that Taylor???s brain trust are now beginning to plot. Emmanuel Steward, the wise boxing sage from Detroit exasperatingly said it best about a potential Jermain Taylor versus Wright fight, ???Winky Wright is going to be a very difficult fight. I mean even though that is the logical person I don???t really get too excited about the fight. I think it???s going to be another fight similar to what we saw tonight - a technical fight. When you have fights where if one person can just land one punch in that round he???ll probably win the round - those are not the type of fights that I like to watch???.

Another boring night in Vegas.


----------



## GFR (Dec 4, 2005)

*Hopkins Loses Another Decision To Taylor! - I want to see fight # 3*

03.12.05 - By Izyaslav "Slava" Koza: I can't help but disagree with both Bob Costas and Max Kellerman in their assertion that another fight with Bernard Hopkins and Jermain Taylor is not a public interest. Basically the truth of the matter is I spent every second of this fight either upright, standing and pacing in front of my tv, or running to the bathroom to take a whiz. It may sound gross but the amount of anxiety I feel during a potentially good and nerve racking fight, may be judged, by the number of times I run to the bathroom. Its possible that may seem weird but I am willing to bet a lot of fans who share my sentiment go through something like this as well. If you're a smoker I am willing to bet the cigarettes smoked count for your personal compubox is much higher then during a Ruiz fight. No, it wasn't Morales Barrerra, or Corrales-Castillo, but it was still exciting and exhilarating to see who could out maneuver which fighter.

The first thing we should consider is that Hopkins is a forty year old. Now, overall, his ability has not diminished but his work rate has. In a sense, he is starting to show signs of age, but he is such a brilliant tactician, that if he chooses to keep fighting, he will still be effective. Guys who depend on a high volume of punches would not be able to maintain the same game plan into their early forties, but since Hopkins doesn't, he can still bust up Taylor's face. For Taylor's part, he paced himself better this fight and had a little more left towards the end, which is why he got the decision, again.

As with the first fight, I feel giving either fighter the win is unfair. I had a tremendously difficult time to score this fight and after the first 4 rounds, I abandoned even trying. The first three rounds were impossible to give to either fighter. The first was definitely a draw, where both guys had one single unsuccessful lunge each and did nothing but pose for the rest of the round. That is not to say that it was bad as they were both trying to connect with a single punch that would give them the three minutes, neither did, in my opinion. The next two rounds had Taylor letting his hands go a bit more, but not landing anything wholly significant. It would have been his round had it not been for the cleaner punches that Hopkins landed. To be fair to both guys, it is utterly impossible to give either fighter the round. Hopkins wasn't aggressive enough, while Taylor wasn't effective enough. The fourth was the first I gave to Taylor, yet even then, I could see that it wasn't fair to commit giving either guy the round as the amount of pressure that it would have on the result would be too great.

I have always had an understanding of how hard it is for judges to score fights, especially considering that they have no instant replay or multiple angles but this fight confirmed it. However, at the same time, that does not excuse the fact that, as in the first fight, this fight should have probably been a draw. If you give Taylor all the benefits of the doubt because he is swinging, then it only matters who swings more. In that case, Jose Castillo should have gotten the nod against Floyd Mayweather, and Vasili Jirov should have gotten the points win against James Toney. It's not just a swing fight game, and to make the excuse for a judge that he only has a few seconds to make a decision, is not fair. I strongly feel that in order to be fair judges should have the ability to look at replays of rounds, or portions of rounds, and not have to make decisions like this. Were a judge to have an assistant, or a sanctioning body official, who he can confer with to hold off his scoring a round until he checks a punch in a particular round, then that might alleviate scoring biases whether they are intentional or not.

In a fight like this, yes, Taylor is the younger guy and he can swing, and let his hands go more, and since Hopkins agrees to that format he should pay, but I still don't think its fair, overall. A fight should be judged more carefully and from more angles then the judge usually has. If Judges have to sit away from the crowd up in a booth, where they can see the ring better, then so be it, but anything where the results are more consistent and less arguable.

Still, though, getting back on point, like I said previously, I feel Hopkins - Taylor III would still be a fun sell. I would buy it and watch it much the same way. Bernard Hopkins is a legend in the sport and the more we see of him in the twilight of his career, the better it is for us. Jermain Taylor, for his part, on paper, has two wins against Bernard, so technically he does not need a third fight. Still, I feel that if he is serious about getting better, there is no way to get better as a fighter then to get the better of a guy like Bernard Hopkins. Win or lose, in a third fight, Hopkins will leave the sport, and Taylor will most likely take over the middleweight division. It will happen regardless of a third fight, but if Taylor can get in twelve more rounds with a guy like Hopkins, I feel it will positively serve him as a fighter. Especially if he takes a fight that he doesn't need to take, because he probably feels he has proven himself the better man over Hopkins throughout the course of twelve rounds. I don't feel that is entirely so, but I can't deny his ability, which is why I crave to see a third fight. I truly believe that regardless of what the judges say, there needs to be closure to this conflict not a scorecards passing of the torch.

Undercard action

Quartey - Bojorquez

It's difficult to assess the performance of Ike "Bazooka" Quartey. On the one hand, his hand-speed and connect percentage were phenomenal, as well as his ability to take punches and return fire. On the other hand, maybe Carlos Bojorquez just isn't a guy who is good enough to gauge how much Quartey has left. He had a lot of heart, that is without question, yet as the rounds wore on, he connected less and less and ate more and more.

The stoppage is a difficult issue for me. On the one hand, Bojorquez was eating a lot of clean punches, on the other, he was still moving forward and still throwing. I see why the fight was stopped, but as a fan, I would have wanted him to get his forty seconds to finish it out. No, not because I wanted to see blood or see him get hurt, but because I think his effort should have been rewarded with a points loss, not a TKO stoppage. I know the overriding concern is of the Leavander Johnson variety, but still some of these men are warriors. We may feel it is our fault if something happens to them, but they won¨ˆt have any regrets if they are hurt or maybe die in the ring. There is no shame in quitting and a lot of fighters better than Bojorquez have done it because they have families and know in their hearts there is nothing they can do but I feel he wanted to at least finish the fight. The guy reminds somewhat of Wayne Maculough. When all is said and done, Wayne was in tears when they stopped his fight with Larios, and not because he lost but rather due to the fact that he could not say to his kids "I was never stopped in my career." The other side is, of course, without being halted, he might die and not have any kids, but people in general just don't have as much say as who lives and dies, no matter how many precautions are taken. It may not mean much to us, but to Bojorquez, saying that he went the full distance with Ike Quartey, might be another defining moment. I just feel that if he wanted to keep going then he should have been given the chance.

Larios - Vazquez

It looks like Freddie Roach got revenge for Wayne Macullough, as his fighter, Israel Vazquez won on a technicality against the "Pocket Rocket"s' conqueror, Oscar "Chololo" Larios.

Really the issue here is that Vazquez did a great job in attacking early and got the benefit of this, as Larios tried to fight with him and soon realized he was no match for Vazquez's power, as he picked himself up off the canvas. Credit to Larios for not losing his cool and getting on his bike to begin boxing which made the fight very competitive, as Larios was winning from the outside, while Vazquez tried to get inside where he was the better man. It would have been very interesting to see how the fight would have played out but the result took that away from us.

A punch somewhat similar to the one Lennox Lewis landed on Vitali Klitschko, again showed the deficiency of certain boxing rules. Vazquez landed a right inside, that connected at such an angle that the stitching of the thumb of the glove raked Larios's eye, viciously, and caused a huge gash, thereby causing a TKO win for Vazquez. The problem with this is that the same could have very easily happened to Vazquez, and although Larios was congratulating him I am sure that going into the fight, he would not have wanted to lose that way. For that matter, I am sure Vazquez would not have wanted to end up with a huge gash and a TKO loss as well because of it.

Really, the nature of the cut and what caused it should have been evaluated. One option should have been a, "no contest" because I see punches like this as no different than head-butts. It's not the impact or frequency of the punch but rather how it lands and should not affect one fighter negatively. Either that or the gloves that are used should be designed differently so they cannot cause such turning point damage in fights. Either way, there should definitely be a rematch, just like there should have been one with Klitschko and Lewis, which is another debate altogether, because all we can say from what went on is that this result was simply inconclusive.


----------



## aceshigh (Dec 7, 2005)

i want some fights on dvd or on tape,,,,,,if anyone can lemme know if they have em,,,,,,lennox lewis vs david tua,,,,,,,,,mike tyson vs holyfeild 1,,,,,oscar de la hoya vs ike quartey,,,,,roy jones vs bernard hopkins,,,,,,,


----------



## GFR (Dec 7, 2005)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> i want some fights on dvd or on tape,,,,,,if anyone can lemme know if they have em,,,,,,lennox lewis vs david tua,,,,,,,,,mike tyson vs holyfeild 1,,,,,oscar de la hoya vs ike quartey,,,,,roy jones vs bernard hopkins,,,,,,,


This the site I coppy most of these articles from...
It is a fun boxing site and has  good links to all kinds of boxing shit....there is one or two links to Boxing DVD's that are mix and match.....so you can name the fights you want and they will put it on DVD for you.

http://www.eastsideboxing.com/


----------



## GFR (Dec 7, 2005)

Boxing 2, Hopkins 0

By Aaron Jones
Fightbeat.com Staff Writer

Leaders change???societies???language.  Boxing doesn???t???It???s the same-ol???-same-ol???. 

It???ll break your heart.

Taylor-Hopkins II: All the pieces were in place: a biased crowd, announcing shills, and a close decision in the balance.

Again, the judges got it wrong.  What else is new?

In 1985, Larry Holmes fought Michael Spinks for the heavyweight championship. *Holmes lost a unanimous decision that still smells. Two of the judges were Dave Moretti and Harold Lederman.
*
In ???87, Marvelous Marvin Hagler duked-it-out with Sugar Ray Leonard for the undisputed middleweight title. Moretti had it 7-5 for Ray, tipping it for Sugar.

Each time, the aging champion, who couldn???t be reined in by the establishment, bowed to the current PC darling.

Hopkins was the better man in this fight. He lost .The same people scored it.  Coincidence?  Sure, there???ve been back-to-back Lotto winners.

Moretti and Lederman gave Taylor 7 rounds.  They must???ve studied with the same judge that awarded Gold to the Korean over Jones in the Olympics.

A hard look at judging is the first step to fixing the sport.

When scoring a round, judges have four things to consider: Who landed the cleaner, more effective punches? Who was the more affective aggressor?  Who had the better defense? And, who was the better ring general?

In a bout of this magnitude, the unspoken can be telling: Who was the bigger crowd pleaser?  Who???ll make the fat cats fatter?  Who won???t rock the boat?

Jim Lampley and Lederman force-feed us the HBO agenda.  Nobody bites the hand that feeds him.

Bad decisions are ruining a sport already doubled over with body blows 

As long as HBO hold the rights to many of boxing???s best, It???ll continue. They should change their slogan from, ???Boxing After Dark??? to ???Boxing in the Shadows??? Truth is a defense in any court.

As for Hopkins, he needs to retire. 

Not because he can???t compete; he???s no longer the king.  Like Hagler, he???ll fade away.

It???s Taylor and Jeff Lacy time.  The king is dead.  Long live the king!

It???s a cruel business.

A character in ???Death of a Salesman??? said,???When I walked out of the jungle, I was 21.  And, by God I was Rich!???

Hopkins could boast the same at 41, and leave the game with the same rancor as Hagler.

This scenarios been written over an over again.  Boxing???s like Vegas, play long enough, you lose .  The odds are always with the house.



*Foreman note*
Harold Lederman also scored Ali vs Norton lll 8-7 for Ali.......this fight wasnt even close, I scored it 11-4 for Norton.....Ali looked old and slow in this fight and was so bad that it should have been stopped.


----------



## aceshigh (Dec 8, 2005)

hahahahahahhahahahahahaahahahaahahahahah how funny is your sig


----------



## aceshigh (Dec 8, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> This the site I coppy most of these articles from...
> It is a fun boxing site and has  good links to all kinds of boxing shit....there is one or two links to Boxing DVD's that are mix and match.....so you can name the fights you want and they will put it on DVD for you.
> 
> http://www.eastsideboxing.com/


cheers foreman  your not an asshole after all jk


----------



## GFR (Dec 8, 2005)

*The Time Tunnel: "No Mas" - Twenty Five years on, a look back at Leonard v Duran II*

08.12.05 - By James Slater: It was one of Sugar Ray Leonard's sweetest nights. Not only did he gain revenge for his first loss as a pro, but he did so in a manner that was totally unthinkable at the time. Indeed it still seems unbelievable all these years later, when one watches the fight on tape.

Leonard's face was practically everywhere by 1980, he had become America's darling by capturing gold at the '76 Olympics in Montreal and the ascension to world title honours was swift in coming. Only three years later he defeated Wilfred Benitez to take the WBC welterweight title, but then he signed to fight a man who was the antithesis of his very being..

Roberto Duran, "Hands of Stone" as he was known, had come up the hard way. A street fighting hard man from Panama who the word tough could have been invented for is the man who famously is reported to have KO'd a horse with a single blow! Now he was in the opposing corner from the charming, loveable kid from America.

Duran made no bones about the fact that he disliked Leonard, going so far as to graphically insult him and his wife Juanita with some vulgar finger gestures. Ray was shocked, he later admitted, and his game plan was to be seriously compromised. Duran had succeeded in what he'd set out to do. Now firmly under Leonard's skin, battle commenced.

Leonard's machismo got the better of him and he stood and fought with Roberto. Big mistake. The silky skills Ray had would have served him much better but he fought with his heart not his head. Fifteen rounds later his title was gone. "Hands of Stone" now held the welterweight championship.

Even as his victory was being announced Duran was still raging. He completely refused to give Leonard any respect as the previously undefeated star tried to shake hands. Duran was at his nastiest indeed on this night. A true giant already, Duran had now reached the pinnacle of his illustrious career, capturing his second world title.

But then came the rematch.

What happened five months later, in New Orleans, no one could have possibly predicted. Beforehand most experts expected a repeat of the first fight. Duran was too strong and experienced, they argued, and once again Leonard would be sucked into a brawl and manhandled to defeat. The first encounter was tagged "The Brawl in Montreal" but the second fight would come to be known as something else, a tagline that would become infamous in boxing history.

The fight started off pretty much uneventfully (at least compared with what was to come) with Leonard using a little more movement than before and Duran again advancing, concentrating all his efforts on cutting off the ring. But then, in an audacious change of tactics, Leonard began show boating. This wasn't merely a case of playing to the crowd or buying time, this was a carefully thought out strategy. In a display of absolute boxing genius, akin to Ali's rope-a-dope, where again seemingly foolish tactics were employed that shocked and amazed by being successful, Ray Leonard defeated Roberto Duran.

Knowing he couldn't out tough him Leonard had to get inside Roberto's head. He out psyched him by taking a huge gamble. Duran was suddenly faced with something he had never even dreamt he would ever encounter; an opponent who was literally playing with him. Ray dropped his hands, made faces, threw bolo punches and generally made Duran look silly. No one had ever dared do this to Duran before. The fact that Leonard had the nerve to try something like this was bad enough but the crowd was now laughing at Duran and cheering on his tormentor. Duran's guts sank, his brain started blowing fuses left, right and centre. He simply could not take this. No man had ever done anything to hurt him like this, he could take the punches but not the humiliation.

He threw up his hands and muttered the now unforgettable words, "No Mas." The fight was over. At first no one, not even Leonard or referee Octavio Meyran, were certain what was happening. Leonard thought it was a ploy by Duran and threw some more punches before Meyran, finally realising that Duran was indeed serious and wanted out, signalled the finish.

The crowd was stunned. Larry Holmes, doing commentary seemed in a daze and said, to no one in particular, "I don't understand this, I don't understand this." He wasn't the only one. Quizzical expressions abounded and although Sugar Ray had just regained his welterweight title, this wasn't the headline that would be dominating the articles written by any of the reporters at ringside. What Duran had just done seemed next to impossible. Such a great warrior meekly quitting in ring centre was an incredibly hard act to fathom. Immediately the questions started. 

Why had Duran quit? 

He wasn't hurt, he hadn't been wobbled. In fact it had been quite close on the score cards at the time of the bizarre finish, one judge only having Leonard up by a solitary point. Duran initially claimed stomach cramps were the reason he'd been unable to go on but no one was satisfied with this lame excuse.

In fact Duran has said many things regarding the "No Mas" fight that certainly seem to indicate how much the fight still bothers him to this day and how he has tried to cope in living with it. For example, this year, Roberto claimed he never actually said "No Mas" after all. He said that there is no way Howard Cosell, who first publicised the mutterings of Duran, could possibly have heard what he said, all that way on the other side of the ring. One could argue Duran may have some credibility with this claim but the second statement he made this year is thoroughly outlandish. Duran told Sports Illustrated that he quit on purpose because he knew he wasn't in top shape but that he would be in the rubber match! Is Roberto serious when he says such things or is it indeed proof of how deeply Ray Leonard's ring actions penetrated his psyche, the memory of which continues to haunt him? I suspect the latter.

After the bout, however, Leonard's unprecedented boxing skills did get the credit they deserved as slowly but surely it sank in how he had simply out psyched a bully. It wasn't all plaudits for Ray though. He was to be angry for some time due to the glory of his victory being over shadowed by all the attention being focused on Duran's surrender and not on his having made him do so. To some Leonard hadn't really beaten Duran, Roberto had simply taken the easy way out and quit. But taking this attitude is also to take the easy way out. What Leonard did fully deserves to be placed up there with Ali's great win over Foreman as a display of one off boxing genius.

A rubber match the following year would no doubt have pleased many but unfortunately it would be nine long years before these two met again. Duran was shattered by what had happened and he lost a lot of fans due to his actions. He had to deal with the ignominy of having his house sprayed with insulting graffiti, put there by former supporters who felt betrayed by their one time hero.

Roberto did regroup in time, going on to relieve Davey Moore of his light middleweight belt in 1983 and winning his fourth world title in 1989 by out pointing Iran Barkley for the middleweight title. This win earned Duran a third go at Leonard for Ray's super middleweight championship. By then though both men were only imitators of what they'd once been and a dull bout dragged on to the echo of boos for twelve rounds. Leonard won a wide points victory. It was a sad end to the super fights of the '80's that Leonard and Duran, along with Thomas Hearns and Marvellous Marvin Hagler had exhilarated us with.

After "No Mas" Sugar Ray unified the welterweight titles with another great win, this one over "The Hitman", Thomas Hearns. He had been forced to retire due to retina trouble shortly thereafter only to come back, of course, in 1987 and cement his greatness with a stunning upset of Marvellous Marvin.

Yet both he and Duran couldn't go out on top and only after humbling defeats at the hands of Terry Norris and Hector Camacho did Sugar Ray finally retire. Duran soldiered on throughout the '90's and into the next decade before a car crash forced him to hang 'em up too. Both men rightfully have unique places in boxing history but despite all the other heights they aspired to in their careers, the image one has when their names are mentioned together is that shocking night twenty five years ago when the great Duran was made to say "No Mas" by the even greater
Leonard.


----------



## GFR (Dec 8, 2005)

*The Cruiserweight Division Finds Itself*

08.12.05 - By Troy Ondrizek: Much like the artsy nerd type adolescents who played Dungeons and Dragons, and listened to Culture Club, the cruiserweight division has found it difficult to be accepted by many. As the proverbial red-headed step child of boxing???s weight classes, the cruiserweight division has had only a handful of legitimate champions, and far fewer pugilistic greats. Largely ignored since it???s inception in 1980, this maligned division has never caught on with fights fans, partly because of it being sandwiched between two highly touted divisions being the Light Heavyweight and Heavyweight, also because great fighters just seem to ignore the division as well, being that it doesn???t offer the same fiscal opportunities as the aforementioned divisions. It took some time for the division to hold any legitimacy, but it did so in the mid to late eighties with quality fighters like Dwight Muhammad Qawi, Carlos De Leon, and most notably Evander Holyfield..

Holyfield is largely regarded as the best cruiserweight ever to fight. He even brought recognition to himself and cruiserweights everywhere when he unified the division under his control in April of 1988. However as soon as he gave the division an identity, he sent it into obscurity three months later fighting as a heavyweight. He left the division into the state it finds itself today. People complain about when Lennox Lewis retired that he left the heavyweight division in shambles, without a true champion. Even now, fans of the heavyweight division writhe in agony about there being no unified champion. For nearly two and half years they have been in limbo waiting for a champion to emerge. Well if they only knew what it is like to be a fan of the cruiserweight division, for over seventeen years, there still has been no unified champion, no one grabbing the division by the reigns leading it into a prosperous and bright future. Now there has been some quality champions like Juan Carlos Gomez, and Vassiliy Jirov, or even the long time champ Johnny Nelson. Gomez and Jirov have followed the yellow brick road made of money into the heavyweight division, while Nelson has held onto his belt for a bazillion years, never trying to unify. In fact every good fighter in the division with the exception of Nelson; has pursued greener pastures in the higher weight class. You know the saying, the grass is always greener on the other side, well, in regards to the cruiserweight division, and it???s true. Until now that is.

Finally, we as fans have something precious to us within our grasp, a unified champion. It???s like we finally have shed our Goth like cloak of nerdom, and have forgotten to words to Karma Chameleon. For on January seventh history literally will be made as the division finds itself in a position to crown its first unified champion since Evander Holyfield. Jean Marc Mormeck, the WBC, and WBA cruiserweight champion; squares off against the controversial IBF champion O???Neil Bell. Mormeck is the overwhelming favorite to demolish Bell???s claims at being a champion. Mormeck is coming off his impressive victory over formerly undefeated champion Wayne Braithwaite. Bell is coming off a successful defense against Sebastian Rothmann, and a disputed victory over Dale Brown to capture the title. This much anticipated fight is seventeen years in the making. This fight highlights a division that has a multitude of good fighters waiting for a shot at the winner. Fighters like Guillermo Jones, Wayne Braithwaite, Steve Cunningham, David Haye, and so many more, are just fighting exciting challenging affairs to climb the mountain of cruiserweight greatness. Much like the heavyweight division there is a debate over who the top ten rated fighters should be in the cruiserweights, unlike the heavies though, it because of a surplus good fighters trying to establish themselves as players in the division. The sheer quantity of talent is alarming, for I don???t know what to expect. What great fighter will emerge from the masses? Now the heavyweight division is envious for two reasons, one, their debate over top ten fighters is because there are only five or six good fighters in the division, so they spend their time trying to rationalize several other fighters being ranked, and two, because the cruiserweight division will know who its true unified champion will be. The heavyweights will be soul searching for years. This bliss will last as long as the winner and the other good fighters don???t bolt and try to fill the vacant positions of good fighters in the heavyweight division, like so many other fighters have done.


----------



## BillsFan4life (Dec 9, 2005)

2 exellent fights coming up that i'm sure gonna be watching

Manny Pacquiao vs Erik Morales II
If it becomes a brawl Manny will take it,  if Morales keeps it a technical fight for most of the fight like last, he wins.

diego corrales vs JL Castillo III
Will Be a great fight hopefully without controversy.  Its a toss up.  But i'm leaning more to Castillo cuz in both fights he had busted up corrales more and corrales is fighting castillo's style.  only if corrales changes up he will win.  But both will come out winners cuz fans know these guys are warriors and will surely pay to see them fight.


----------



## KentDog (Dec 9, 2005)

The delayed broadcast of Taylor v Hopkins 2 is tomorrow night on HBO.


----------



## GFR (Dec 9, 2005)

Upcoming fight schedule


* Dec. 10*
At Uncasville, Conn. (HBO), *Winky Wright* vs. Sam Soliman, 12 rounds, middleweights
*
Dec. 17*
At Berlin, Germany, John Ruiz vs. Nicolay Valuev, 12 rounds, for Ruiz's WBA heavyweight title; Paolo Vidoz vs. Cengiz Koc, 12, for Vidoz's European heavyweight title
*
Jan. 3, 2006*
At Osaka, Japan, Masamori Tokuyama vs. Jose Navarro, 12 rounds, for Tokuyama's WBC junior bantamweight title

*Jan. 7*
At TBA (Showtime), *Jean-Marc Mormeck* vs. O'Neil Bell, 12 rounds, unification for Mormeck's WBC/WBA and Bell's IBF titles

*Jan. 21*
At TBA (HBO PPV), Erik Morales vs.* Manny Pacquiao*, rematch, 12 rounds, junior lightweights

*Jan. 28*
At Atlantic City, N.J., Arturo Gatti vs. Thomas Damgaard, 12 rounds, welterweights


----------



## GFR (Dec 9, 2005)

ESPN Classic

Dec. 9	1952 Middleweight Bout
Boxing
Jake Lamotta vs Eugene Hairston - II	8:00 pm to
9:00 pm

Dec. 10	1952 Middleweight Bout
Boxing
Jake Lamotta vs Eugene Hairston - II	12:00 am to
1:00 am

Dec. 10	Floyd Patterson's Greatest Hits - Volume I
Boxing
Floyd Patterson vs Various Boxers	10:00 pm to
11:00 pm

Dec. 11	1965 World Heavyweight Title Bout
Boxing
Muhammad Ali vs Sonny Liston - II
Lewiston, ME, USA	10:00 pm to
10:30 pm

Dec. 11	1975 World Heavyweight Title Bout
Boxing
*Muhammad Ali vs Joe Frazier - III*
Quezon City, , Philippines	10:30 pm to
12:00 am

Dec. 12	1965 World Heavyweight Title Bout
Boxing
Muhammad Ali vs Sonny Liston - II
Lewiston, ME, USA	5:00 am to
5:30 am

Dec. 12	1957 Heavyweight Championship Bout
Boxing
*Floyd Patterson vs Tommy "Hurricane" Jackson II*	8:00 pm to
9:00 pm

Dec. 13	1957 Heavyweight Championship Bout
Boxing
Floyd Patterson vs Tommy "Hurricane" Jackson II	12:00 am to
1:00 am

Dec. 13	1961 World Welterweight Title Bout
Boxing
Emile Griffith vs Benny Paret - II
New York, NY, USA	8:00 pm to
9:00 pm

Dec. 14	1961 World Welterweight Title Bout
Boxing
Emile Griffith vs Benny Paret - II
New York, NY, USA	12:00 am to
1:00 am

Dec. 14	1957 World Middleweight Title Bout
Boxing
Sugar Ray Robinson vs Carmen Basilio - I
Bronx, NY, USA	8:00 pm to
8:30 pm

Dec. 14	1958 World Middleweight Title Bout
Boxing
Carmen Basilio vs Sugar Ray Robinson - II
Chicago, IL, USA	8:30 pm to
9:00 pm

Dec. 15	195
7 World Middleweight Title Bout
Boxing
Sugar Ray Robinson vs Carmen Basilio - I
Bronx, NY, USA	12:00 am to
12:30 am

Dec. 15	1958 World Middleweight Title Bout
*Boxing
Carmen Basilio vs Sugar Ray Robinson - II*
Chicago, IL, USA	12:30 am to
1:00 am

Dec. 15	1972 World Heavyweight Title
Boxing
Joe Frazier vs Ron Stander
Omaha, NE, USA	8:00 pm to
8:30 pm

Dec. 15	Joe Louis vs. Rocky Marciano
Boxing
10/26/51
New York, NY, USA	8:30 pm to
9:00 pm

Dec. 16	1972 World Heavyweight Title
Boxing
Joe Frazier vs Ron Stander
Omaha, NE, USA	12:00 am to
12:30 am

Dec. 16	Joe Louis vs. Rocky Marciano
Boxing
10/26/51
New York, NY, USA	12:30 am to
1:00 am

Dec. 16	Rocky Marciano vs. Roland Lastarza - II
Boxing
09/24/53
New York, NY, USA	8:00 pm to
9:00 pm


----------



## GFR (Dec 9, 2005)

KentDog said:
			
		

> The delayed broadcast of Taylor v Hopkins 2 is tomorrow night on HBO.


If you watch it, score it round per round and post your final decision on the winner here..


----------



## GFR (Dec 10, 2005)

Cheers and Jeers: The Good, The Bad, and The Really Bad

09.12.05 - By Gabriel DeCrease: Cheers to???Floyd Mayweather for finally inking a deal to fight Zab Judah. This showdown will finally answer some looming questions about how good Mayweather really is, and should prove to be the best, and most lucrative, way to simultaneously satisfy his critics and his fans.

Jeers to???Floyd Mayweather for leaving behind unfinished business with Ricky Hatton at 140-pounds. Floyd???s layover in the junior-welterweight division was too short, and everyone wanted to see if the guy who was wobbled by DeMarcus Corley could withstand ???The Hitman???s??? brutal, nonstop assault. It looks like the world will never know, as the chances are slim that Mayweather will drop back down in class.

Cheers to???Jean-Marc Mormeck and O???Neil Bell for putting it all on-the-line and signing to unify the usually fractured and ailing cruiserweight division. This fight should be the first classic the class has seen since a prime Evander Holyfield was slugging it out with Dwight Muhammad Qawi.

Jeers to???Don King for keeping Roman Karmazin out of commission for five-months and then pitting him against a highly-overrated Alejandro Garcia. Yes, it is a unification match, but titles don???t make a fighter, and Karmazin???s career is marked by wasted time. He needs big fights against top-opposition. Karmazin wanted to wage war with Ricardo Mayorga, but I think King wouldn???t risk derailing the big-dollar fiasco that is yet to come between Mayorga and Oscar De La Hoya in May 2006.

Cheers to???Ike Quartey for coming back stronger than anyone expected after a five-year layoff. At his best, ???Bazooka??? was a terrific fighter who was a credit to the sport in every sense. He looked surprisingly sharp in his wins over Verno Philips and, most recently, Carlos Bojorquez. It is great to have Ike back, and I wish him the very best of luck as he punches his way through the 11th hour of his career. Quartey vs. Vargas II anyone?

Jeers to???James Toney for dropping out of his scheduled fight with Rob Calloway the moment he sniffed at the crack at an alphabet strap. Wasn???t it Toney who said that he was not defined by titles, and would not be deterred from his chosen path by them either? Time is of the essence for the aging ???Lights Out,??? but at this point, considering his aversion to conditioning, staying busy is the best way to stay ready for a title shot.

Cheers to???John Duddy for coming along nicely and avoiding the pitfalls of being a highly-touted, super-popular prospect. He is not fighting punching bags to give himself the chance to show off for his boosters. And he is not jumping up in class too fast to cash in on the public???s expectations that he will someday rule the division. I expect big things from Duddy, and from his countryman Matthew Macklin. A battle between these rugged, hard-punching Irish middleweight prospects would make a great show.

Cheers to???Marco Antonio Barerra for making his play to be the first Mexican fighter to hold world titles in four weight-classes. His title fight with Jesus Chavez in March will be his first as a lightweight.

Jeers to???Marco Antonio Barrera for making his first fight at lightweight against the dangerous, heavy-handed Jesus Chavez. Did ???The Baby Faced Assassin??? learn nothing from watching his rival Erik Morales get smoked by Zahir Raheem when he attempted the same feat? It seems clear to me that neither Barrera nor Morales have any business fighting at 135-pounds, but if Marco is bent on making history he should test the waters before he dives in headlong.Cheers and Jeers: The Good, The Bad, and The Really Bad

09.12.05 - By Gabriel DeCrease: Cheers to???Floyd Mayweather for finally inking a deal to fight Zab Judah. This showdown will finally answer some looming questions about how good Mayweather really is, and should prove to be the best, and most lucrative, way to simultaneously satisfy his critics and his fans.

Jeers to???Floyd Mayweather for leaving behind unfinished business with Ricky Hatton at 140-pounds. Floyd???s layover in the junior-welterweight division was too short, and everyone wanted to see if the guy who was wobbled by DeMarcus Corley could withstand ???The Hitman???s??? brutal, nonstop assault. It looks like the world will never know, as the chances are slim that Mayweather will drop back down in class.

Cheers to???Jean-Marc Mormeck and O???Neil Bell for putting it all on-the-line and signing to unify the usually fractured and ailing cruiserweight division. This fight should be the first classic the class has seen since a prime Evander Holyfield was slugging it out with Dwight Muhammad Qawi.

Jeers to???Don King for keeping Roman Karmazin out of commission for five-months and then pitting him against a highly-overrated Alejandro Garcia. Yes, it is a unification match, but titles don???t make a fighter, and Karmazin???s career is marked by wasted time. He needs big fights against top-opposition. Karmazin wanted to wage war with Ricardo Mayorga, but I think King wouldn???t risk derailing the big-dollar fiasco that is yet to come between Mayorga and Oscar De La Hoya in May 2006.

Cheers to???Ike Quartey for coming back stronger than anyone expected after a five-year layoff. At his best, ???Bazooka??? was a terrific fighter who was a credit to the sport in every sense. He looked surprisingly sharp in his wins over Verno Philips and, most recently, Carlos Bojorquez. It is great to have Ike back, and I wish him the very best of luck as he punches his way through the 11th hour of his career. Quartey vs. Vargas II anyone?

Jeers to???James Toney for dropping out of his scheduled fight with Rob Calloway the moment he sniffed at the crack at an alphabet strap. Wasn???t it Toney who said that he was not defined by titles, and would not be deterred from his chosen path by them either? Time is of the essence for the aging ???Lights Out,??? but at this point, considering his aversion to conditioning, staying busy is the best way to stay ready for a title shot.

Cheers to???John Duddy for coming along nicely and avoiding the pitfalls of being a highly-touted, super-popular prospect. He is not fighting punching bags to give himself the chance to show off for his boosters. And he is not jumping up in class too fast to cash in on the public???s expectations that he will someday rule the division. I expect big things from Duddy, and from his countryman Matthew Macklin. A battle between these rugged, hard-punching Irish middleweight prospects would make a great show.

Cheers to???Marco Antonio Barerra for making his play to be the first Mexican fighter to hold world titles in four weight-classes. His title fight with Jesus Chavez in March will be his first as a lightweight.

Jeers to???Marco Antonio Barrera for making his first fight at lightweight against the dangerous, heavy-handed Jesus Chavez. Did ???The Baby Faced Assassin??? learn nothing from watching his rival Erik Morales get smoked by Zahir Raheem when he attempted the same feat? It seems clear to me that neither Barrera nor Morales have any business fighting at 135-pounds, but if Marco is bent on making history he should test the waters before he dives in headlong.


----------



## GFR (Dec 10, 2005)

*Ruiz - Valuev not to be televised in the US*

09.12.05 - By Geoffrey Ciani: On December 17, WBA heavyweight champion, John Ruiz, will travel to the Max Schmelling Arena in Berlin, Germany, in order to defend his title against ???The Beast from the East???, Nicolay Valuev. Sadly for boxing fans in the United States, this bout will not be televised.

This is nothing short of disgraceful. After all, this is a heavyweight title fight we???re talking about here, and the American boxing audience won???t even be able to watch it. Frankly, I cannot remember the last time a heavyweight championship bout wasn???t televised in the U.S. Has the state of the heavyweight division sunk so low that we???ve reached the point where fans are no longer afforded the opportunity to watch title fights? This is ridiculous!

OK, I know this is a John Ruiz fight and that Ruiz fights are typically known for their infamous lack of excitement. However, this fight is actually somewhat intriguing because Ruiz is facing an undefeated challenger who???s compiled a record of 42-0 ??? and he happens to be seven feet tall and somewhere in the vicinity of 330 pounds. That in itself warrants a level of circus-like curiosity.

Ruiz???s championship reign has had more lives than most cats. Ruiz has a knack for holding onto his title even when he should have lost it. First off, there was the dubious draw against Evander Holyfield in the finale of the most unmemorable trilogy in boxing history. Then there was his DQ victory over Kirk Johnson; Johnson had promised to enter the ring looking like Muhammad Ali. Instead, he wound up looking like Andrew Golota because he couldn???t keep his punches above the belt-line. This was followed-up by his embarrassing loss to former middleweight champion, Roy Jones, Jr.

One would have thought that the loss to Jones was the end of the line for Ruiz; however, one would have been wrong! Just before Jones vacated the title he had just won, Ruiz was inexplicably given the opportunity to fight for the interim championship against former champion Hasim Rahman. In what may very well have been the most boring boxing match I???ve ever seen, ???The Quiet Man??? out-hustled Rahman for a unanimous decision. Following this, Jones vacated the WBA strap, and Ruiz was reinstated as the WBA champ. This was followed up by a snoozer against Oquendo which had more clinches than punches thrown.

After that, Ruiz was soundly defeated by Andrew Golota, but once again, Ruiz somehow managed to hold onto his title due to the awful decision that robbed Golota of his first championship. Following his gift victory against Golota, Ruiz would once again lose to another former middleweight champion, James Toney.

This loss gave him the unique distinction of being the only heavyweight champion to twice lose his title to former middleweights. (Are you listening, Bernard Hopkins?) That is, until Toney was caught cheating when he tested positive for steroids, which enabled Ruiz to once again be reinstated as WBA champion.

It???s actually almost comical that someone as bad as Ruiz has managed to stay in the championship spot-light for so long. Somehow or another, he always seems to remain in the mix of things, be it bad decisions, vacated championships, disqualifications, or his opponent testing positive for steroids. Lest we forget, this is the same man who was annihilated by David Tua in a mere 19 seconds back in 1997.

Valuez poses an interesting challenge for Ruiz???s ugly jab-and-grab style. Largely an unknown commodity in the U.S., Valuev holds victories over Gerard ???The Jedi??? Nobles, Clifford ???The Black Rhino??? Etienne, and most recently, Larry ???The Legend??? Donald. 31 of his 42 victories have come via way of knockout, and aside from the somewhat controversial decision over Donald, Valuev has looked impressive for the most part ??? especially when one considers his enormous size.

Will Ruiz by able to hug his way to victory against his gigantic opponent? Will he be able to find some new and unusual way to once again keep hold of the title he really doesn???t deserve to have in the first place? Call me crazy, but I actually have a strange suspicion that ???The Quiet Man??? is going to slay ???The Beast from the East??? somehow or another. Furthermore, I suspect this will actually be an entertaining bout, at least as far as Ruiz fights are concerned.

Unfortunately, like the rest of the fight fans living in the States, I won???t have an opportunity to watch this fight. This is an absolute disgrace! It???s BS of the highest order!


----------



## GFR (Dec 10, 2005)

Winky prefers to speak softly, carry a big fist

    Wright is unflappable and polite to a fault . . . unless you're Vargas.

By JOHN C. COTEY, Times Staff Writer
Published December 9, 2005




UNCASVILLE, Conn. - Trainer Dan Birmingham has seen Winky Wright mad. Really mad.

He has seen Wright contentious leading up to a fight, edgy in the locker room beforehand, ready to step into the ring and rip an opponent's head off.

Just not recently.

"To be truthful, Winky doesn't really get worked up. He's pretty much friendly with everyone," Birmingham said.

The next time Wright fights someone he genuinely dislikes and does not respect, it will be the first time since, oh, 1999.

Then, it was Fernando Vargas, the world champion. Wright was the unknown.

In the buildup to that fight, Wright developed something he hasn't had for anyone since - a strong distaste.

"Wink can only take so much," Birmingham said, "and they overdid it."

It only got worse after that. The decision was hotly contested. Vargas went on to fame and riches while denying Wright a rematch that was clamored for.

Now on the comeback trail, Wright is asked about giving Vargas the rematch, and the answer is always two words, the first one unprintable and second "Vargas."

* * *

Hearing Wright swear about any fighter is such a rare occurrence, it provides a jolt for those who only know him as the easygoing unruffled fighter who would rather bask in the fans' adulation and shake hands than engage in a verbal fight with an opponent.

While other fighters live for the staredowns and weigh-in confrontations and news conference blowups that help build up a fight, Wright often looks like he can barely keep a straight face.

When Felix Trinidad gave Wright a catcher's mask before their May fight, Wright put it on and smiled for the cameras. Usually such "gifts" end up elsewhere.

Trying to hit Wright is the hardest thing in the sport. Trying to rile him isn't far behind.

"To me, this is a business," Wright said. "All those other guys, if that's what they feel they need to do, then they can do that. But I don't need to do all that."

At the final news conference before Saturday's fight, Wright walked up to Sam Soliman and shook hands, then sat a few feet away. Typically, fighters are divided by a lecturn. Afterward, they are asked to face off for photos.

Thursday's faceoff never happened. They stood next to each other, smiled and looked as if they were getting ready to go have a beer.

It was a typical Winky Wright news conference.

Uneventful. Just like promoter Gary Shaw says he likes it.

"As a promoter, I wouldn't want to get my guys talking trash," he said. "It's good for the WWF, but it doesn't mean anything. In boxing, you can be the baddest man on the planet but if can't back it up, it doesn't mean a ... thing."

* * *

If you can appreciate Wright's style in the ring, then it is easy to appreciate it outside as well.

The general perception, however, is the angrier the fighter, the better chance for a knockout. The more contentious the buildup, the more blood that will be spilled.

"A mean streak is an asset publicly as well as in the ring," HBO announcer Jim Lampley said. "And I always say that while all my respect goes to the nice fighters, the Jermain Taylors, the Marco-Antonio Barreras the Lennox Lewises - you just have to respect them more - the public likes to see menace. When Taylor fought (Bernard) Hopkins last week, the house was definitely a Hopkins crowd. He and his vaunted street cred got over. The darker side of Bernard Hopkins helped sell that fight. Ray Leonard had the thickest mean streak I've ever seen. It sells."

Wright's mean streak is apparently carefully concealed. He was remarkably friendly in his fights with Shane Mosley, the two touching gloves every time one came close to landing a low or illegal blow. Those at ringside were struck by the respect shown in the ring, and even Birmingham had to bark to Wright in between rounds that "you can be friends after the fight."

Wright has done the same with every fighter he has taken on recently. Some say that kindness is what is keeping him from delivering any knockouts (just one since 1999), though it may be more accurate to blame that on his defensive style.

But Birmingham said his fighter's easy-going nature belies a toughness that many don't see. Wright grew up in one of Washington's toughest neighborhoods, and Birmingham says south St. Petersburg, where Wright moved as a teenager, was no picnic.

You want tough, his fighter is it.

"But Winky is a master boxer," Birmingham said. "He doesn't need to talk all that stuff and get in there and try to knock people out. Trust me, they feel that right jab.

"He makes people look bad inside the ring, he doesn't need to do it at a news conference."


----------



## GFR (Dec 10, 2005)

* Top dogs keep dodging Wright*


*Friday, December 9, 2005

By KEITH IDEC
HERALD NEWS*



This isn't where Ronald "Winky" Wright belongs.

After finally becoming more marketable through impressive points victories over favored stars "Sugar" Shane Mosley and Felix Trinidad, the St. Petersburg, Fla., fighter deserves as many meaningful megafights as he can cram into a calendar year. But the sharp southpaw was so good against Mosley and so completely dominant against the heavy-handed Trinidad, well, he might've been too good for his own good. Such high-profile fighters as Oscar De La Hoya, Bernard Hopkins and Fernando Vargas were already avoiding him, thus they weren't exactly eager to fight Wright following those three terrific victories.

So here he is, one of top two pound-for-pound boxers in the world, preparing for a fight against an anonymous Australian on Saturday night (10 p.m.; HBO). Sam Soliman hasn't lost in more than four years, but he has never fought an elite-level boxer, much less beaten one. Wright (49-3, 25 KOs), who last lost six years ago, is an 8-1 favorite, according to one online sports book, entering their 12-round fight in Uncasville, Conn.

"It's not the same (as before) because now they don't want to fight me and people know that they're scared of me," Wright, 34, said. "Before, it was just me saying that they were scared of me. Now I've got people behind me saying to them, 'Well, you aren't fighting Winky. You're scared of Winky.' So it's different. So I'm glad to be in the situation that I'm in now."

Wright, who is promoted by Wayne's Gary Shaw, is appreciative because he made nearly $10 million combined for the two Mosley fights and the Trinidad thrashing on pay-per-view. And if Wright overcomes Soliman (31-7, 12 KOs), he'll become the mandatory challenger for the winner of an International Boxing Federation middleweight title fight on Saturday night in Leipzig, Germany. Nigeria's Kingsley Ikeke (23-1, 13 KOs) will box unbeaten Armenian Arthur Abraham (18-0, 16 KOs) there for the IBF belt (see below).

What Wright wants, of course, is another pay-per-view showdown with undisputed middleweight champ Jermain Taylor (25-0, 17 KOs). But Lou DiBella, Taylor's promoter, has already said that Wright will have to wait until later in 2006 because DiBella believes Taylor deserves a less challenging fight in the spring following back-to-back taxing fights against Hopkins (46-4-1, 32 KOs, 1 NC). Taylor would love fight before his hometown fans in Little Rock, Ark., again as well, so he'll probably box a less imposing opponent there in March or April.

That could force Wright to take a second consecutive clunker just to stay busy. The former junior middleweight champ always trains hard, but admits he fought down to the level of opposition in unanimous points victories over Chicago's Angel Hernandez (26-6, 16 KOs) and Denver's Juan Carlos Candelo (26-8-3, 18 KOs) in 2003. He hasn't faced a potential trap fight since then because his last three bouts have come against Mosley (41-4, 35 KOs, 1 NC) and Trinidad (42-2, 35 KOs).

"I know how Sam feels about trying to get a big fight," Wright said, "and no one would give it to him, because I was in that same predicament. It's an honor for me to be able to give him the same chance that Shane Mosley gave me. He deserves it. You know he's going to fight me to win. For me, I need a big fight. I need a fight that can get me excited, and coming off of the fights with Mosley and Trinidad, it's kind of hard to look forward to somebody who isn't of the same caliber."

Wright won't dismiss Soliman's chances, though.

"I want to win and I have (had) to train as hard for Sam as I did for Mosley and Trinidad," Wright said. "I can't afford to lose any fights."

A big British showdown

The tension between undefeated Audley Harrison and Danny Williams was so thick Thursday, Williams refused to sit at the dais during a press conference in London. They'll meet there Saturday night in the biggest British heavyweight fight since Lennox Lewis technically knocked out Frank Bruno in the seventh round 12 years ago in Cardiff, Wales. Despite that Vitali Klitschko whipped Williams (33-4, 28 KOs) a year ago in Las Vegas, the strong, talented fighter from Brixton, England, should provide Harrison (19-0, 14 KOs) with the toughest test of his five-year professional career.

The 6-foot-5, 250-pound Harrison has been brought along slowly since winning a gold medal at the 2000 Olympics, but believes he'll handle Williams with relative ease.

"The only way for Danny to win is if he catches me with a lucky punch," Harrison, 34, said. "Other than that, I will use my abilities to win on points or put my punches together and take him out.

"After Saturday night, I think I will be able to stop trying to convince people that they can and should believe in me, and my abilities as a future heavyweight champion. I'm pretty sure this will be all the convincing they need."

Klitschko (35-2, 34 KOs) clobbered Williams, but he proved he could respond to punishment after absorbing a beating in his previous fight, a career-changing victory over Mike Tyson 17 months ago. Tyson (50-6, 44 KOs, 2 NC) wobbled Williams several times early in that fight, but Williams withstood Tyson's onslaught to knock out Tyson in the fourth round and score a huge upset in Louisville, Ky. The 32-year-old contender believes that has braced him for anything Harrison has to offer.

"This is the first time I just want to get in the ring and really beat someone up," Williams said. "Audley Harrison is a good technical boxer, with some beautiful, fast shots for a big man. But I don't think he has the biggest heart or great stamina. Never seen him take a big shot from a good puncher, either. That's still the 'if' factor."


----------



## GFR (Dec 11, 2005)

*Winky Wright Picks Up 50th Win With Unanimous Decision Over IBF # 1 Sam Soliman
*
UNCASVILLE, CT (December 10, 2005) -- Fighting off the lingering effects of a severe week-long chest and head cold and a spirited battle by the IBF's top-rated middleweight contender, two time world champion and WBC/WBA No. 1 middleweight contender WINKY WRIGHT won a decisive unanimous decision over Sam Soliman Saturday night at the Mohegan Sun Arena. Wright, 50-3 (25 KOs), from St. Petersburg, FL, collected a milestone 50th victory while snapping Soliman's three-year, 19-bout winning streak on scores of 117-110, 115-112 and 115-113 in the WBC-sanctioned title elimination bout. It was the 11th consecutive victory for Wright going back to the disputed majority decision loss to Fernando Vargas in 1999. Promoted by Winky Promotions, in association with Gary Shaw Productions, the fight was televised live on HBO.

Wright, who was also rated No. 3 by the IBF going into the fight, now the legitimate undisputed No. 1 middleweight contender and mandatory challenger, immediately sent out a message to middleweight champion Jermain Taylor.

"I want Jermain next. I want him as soon as possible," said Wright. "It's time Jermain. It's time you served your mandatory sentence. The top-two pay-per-view stars of 2005 are also the two best fighters in the middleweight division -- me and Jermain. The fight is a natural. This is the fight the fans want most. Act like a champion and fight me. Don't let your promoter's lack of confidence in your abilities influence your reign as champion."

Soliman, 31-8 (12 KOs), from Australia, proved he was a legitimate No. 1 contender, throwing an astounding 1260 punches, though only 14% actually landed, compared to Wright, who connected on 46% of the 652 punches he threw.

"I felt it was a close fight until the end," said Soliman. "I don't agree with the margin of victory some of the judges scored it or with the decision. I felt it could have gone either way. On thing we have in common, we fight anyone, anywhere, anytime. He's from the old school in that way.

"Sam gave me a great fight," continued Wright. He takes a helluva shot. I hit him with some great body shots and just as he was about to go down, he would recover quickly. It was amazing. I didn't think the fight was close. A lot of his shots were wide and I blocked most of them. The cold made it difficult to breathe through my nose and I was clearing my nose after every round.


----------



## GFR (Dec 11, 2005)

*Wright wins unanimous decision vs. Soliman*


UNCASVILLE, Conn. -- Drawn into a slugfest, Winky Wright survived to set himself up for a potential big payday.

Wright fought fire with fire with the frenetic Sam Soliman before posting a unanimous decision in a middleweight clash Saturday at Mohegan Sun Arena.

The judges scored the bout 117-110, 115-112 and 115-113 in favor of Wright, who has not lost since 1999.

With the win, Wright (50-3, 25 KOs) cleared himself for a presumed bout with undisputed middleweight champion Jermain Taylor, who won his rematch with Bernard Hopkins a week ago.

Normally a reserved combatant who picks his moments, Wright -- who coasted to a win over former welterweight superstar Felix Trinidad in May -- was not afforded an easy tune-up against Soliman (31-8).

The 32-year-old Australian's unorthodox style barely allowed Wright any room to breathe as he threw nearly twice the number of punches -- while landing 32 percent fewer. According to statistics kept by televising network HBO, Soliman threw a remarkable 1,260 punches, 333 were jabs, of which he caught Wright only 10 times.

Once the initial shock at his opponent's action wore off, Wright gained control through the middle rounds, scoring a strong combination in the fourth and finally stunning his opponent in the ninth.

The top-ranked IBF contender entering the night, Soliman was knocked to the ropes by another combination and appeared to stagger. In keeping with his ferocious and inspiring style, Soliman was flailing again within seconds but stumbled into the ropes in the 10th when Wright landed a total of 24 power punches.

By the time the two finished a wildly active bout, the crowd was on its feet, most in appreciation of Soliman, who had won 19 straight bouts and took home a few supporters Saturday.

The one-time undisputed light middleweight champion, Wright was left with significant swelling in his second career middleweight bout but never appeared significantly hurt as Soliman's pace deprived him of power.


----------



## GFR (Dec 11, 2005)

*Promoter says Byrd is hindering unification efforts*


*Associated Press*

NEW YORK -- Boxing promoter Don King says in a lawsuit that his desire to unify four major heavyweight boxing titles in a television tournament was spoiled by IBF champion Chris Byrd.



In the suit filed Monday in U.S. District Court in Manhattan, King said Byrd owes him at least $1 million for breach of contract and not less than $3 million for interfering with King's business prospects.

King said the 35-year-old boxer disrupted his plan to unify the titles by refusing to participate in a tournament the promoter hoped would air on HBO or Showtime.

Four different organizations -- the International Boxing Federation, the World Boxing Organization, the World Boxing Council and the World Boxing Association -- all have heavyweight champions.

The lawsuit accuses Byrd of refusing to participate in a bout last spring or in March 2006 against Vitali Klitschko, a Ukrainian boxer who was the WBC champion until he retired last month.

Patrick English, a lawyer for Byrd, said the allegations were not true.

"Never accept anything that Don King says as true," English said. "We see this as a grandstand play. That's all it is."

In October, Byrd defeated another of King's boxers, DaVarryl Williamson. King's lawsuit is the continuation of a contract quarrel between Byrd and King. In 2004, Byrd sued King, contending that the promoter must live up to a contract that guaranteed Byrd $2.5 million for each title defense.


----------



## GFR (Dec 11, 2005)

*Judge releases Rahman from contract with King*

*By Dan Rafael
ESPN.com*

Promoter Don King's iron grip on the four heavyweight title belts took a huge hit Friday when a U.S. bankruptcy judge invalidated Hasim Rahman's promotional contract with King and allowed Rahman to sign with rival promoter Bob Arum of Top Rank.



Rahman, who was elevated from interim titlist to full WBC titleholder upon Vitali Klitschko's knee injury and subsequent retirement, filed for Chapter 11 bankruptcy protection on Oct. 4, citing debts of more than $5 million (including $2.1 million to the IRS).

King still promotes the three other titleholders -- Chris Byrd, John Ruiz and Lamon Brewster -- although his hold on Byrd is tenuous because they are fighting in court.

Despite a strong objection from King, Nevada District U.S. Bankruptcy Judge Bruce A. Markell threw out Rahman's contract with King and validated a proposed contract with Top Rank that was before the court.

	??? 	We succeeded in everything we wanted to do before the court. It was a knockout for Hasim Rahman. ???
		??? Steve Nelson, Rahman's manager

"They prevailed. Top Rank has the contract. But be careful what you wish for," King attorney Judd Burstein told ESPN.com on Friday night. "Don King will still be one of Rahman's largest creditors, and we will file another motion with the court next week asking that a significant portion of his purse [for an upcoming fight with James Toney] be held by the bankruptcy court."

Rahman manager Steve Nelson said that Rahman got what he hoped for -- to be separated from King, with whom he has had a poor relationship in recent years, and to be with Arum.

"We succeeded in everything we wanted to do before the court," Nelson said. "It was a knockout for Hasim Rahman. The two big issues were that the court officially rejected the Don King contract. That was expected. The battle was going to be Don's objection to us completing a new agreement with Top Rank. We recommended a new promoter for Rock, which we had to get court approval for. The result is that Hasim Rahman is now promoted by Top Rank and that he can go on with his career and prove he is the best heavyweight in the world. Top Rank is back in the heavyweight business."

In addition, Nelson said that Rahman, 33, beat King on two other issues: Markell refused to assign Rahman's managerial contract to Monarch Sports, which is run by Carl King, Don King's stepson; and King's request to have a trustee oversee Rahman's finances was denied.

"Don is very upset, I'm very upset. I don't understand why this happened," Burstein said. "That's the court's decision, but Don is very unhappy."

Markell, taking into account the fact that Rahman preferred to be with Top Rank over King, decided that the offer from Top Rank was better and instructed him to take it.

Top Rank was one of Rahman's 20 or so creditors. Part of the deal is that the $150,000 debt, from an advance Top Rank gave Rahman prior to the Nov. 12 fight with Klitschko being canceled, will be forgiven.

King's deal with Rahman, according to Burstein and Nelson, called for a $500,000 minimum purse per bout but with no element of profit sharing. King had also offered $3.5 million for a mandatory defense against Toney, a fight that is expected to happen around March.

Arum, who signed Rahman through 2009, promised a minimum purse of $1.65 million per bout against 70 percent of the profits from any promotion. If Rahman loses to Toney, he will still get a minimum purse of $500,000.

In addition, Top Rank will give Rahman a $500,000 advance so he can operate during bankruptcy.

Much to King's surprise, and to the surprise of the boxing industry, Top Rank beat King for the right to promote Klitschko-Rahman at a purse bid, putting the company back in the heavyweight business in a serious way for the first time since the heyday of George Foreman's 1990s comeback.

"When I made that bid on Klitschko-Rahman, it was because they were the two most recognized names in the division," said Todd duBoef, president of Top Rank and Arum's stepson. "Now Klitschko is retired and Rahman is the most recognized name in the division, and he has a title. When we were promoting the Klitschko-Rahman fight, the heavyweights got back into our blood. Now, we just want to make good, old heavyweight fights."

It was during the promotion for the Klitschko fight that Rahman and Top Rank got to know each other. Nelson said he and Rahman wanted to be with Top Rank, in part, because of how well they were treated.

"Top Rank treated us like gentlemen and with total professionalism," Nelson said. "There will be disagreements, but they will be normal disagreements. With Don it was emotion and vilification. When there were differences, they were dealt with irrationally. If there is a disagreement now, we don't anticipate being hit with a lawsuit, which is kind of where the final straw came from with Don.

"When we said we wouldn't accept what* Don wanted* after the Klitschko purse bid, we tried to negotiate with him. *He wanted 50 percent of Rock's purse*. There was no negotiation. When we said no, they filed suit the next day, and the day after that Rock filed for bankruptcy. We don't anticipate that kind of relationship with Top Rank. Top Rank is excited about being back in the heavyweight business. I think they're looking forward to promoting Rock. We have a promoter who cares and wants us to win. Don didn't care because he had both sides of the fight all the time."

DuBoef said King made a serious strategic error in going so hard after Rahman's purse for the Klitschko fight.

"He made Rahman a free agent by forcing him into bankruptcy," duBoef said. "I wasn't poaching on King's fighter. There was an asset in bankruptcy and we felt we could maximize the revenue for ourselves and for Rahman. Simple as that."

Nelson said the main reason they wanted to leave King was because they felt certain demands in the King contract were unfair.

"One of the biggest problems that we had with the Don King contract is the fact that they wanted us to waive all of our rights to seek relief on prior breaches of contract," Nelson said. "Going back as far as the second Lennox Lewis fight [in 2001], there were still open issues. So that was an issue that was insurmountable. We also have with Top Rank a profit-sharing deal. We have 70 percent and they have 30 percent. King didn't offer any sort of profit sharing. King did offer us $3.5 million for the Toney fight but we're taking the position that we will do better under the Top Rank profit-sharing deal."

King could still gain the rights to promote Rahman-Toney at a purse bid, which has been called for Dec. 20 in Cancun, Mexico, where Rahman will also receive his title belt.

A purse bid is called for when the two sides are unable to make a deal for a mandatory fight. The promoter offering the most money for the bout wins the right to promote it.

Usually, a mandatory fight gives 75 percent of the money to the champion and 25 percent to the challenger. However, the WBC ruled this week that Rahman-Toney would be a 60-40 split. Rahman (41-5-1, 33 KOs) had asked for the traditional 75-25 split and Toney, co-promoted by King and Dan Goossen, asked for a 50-50 split.

"If Arum wins the purse bid, he won't take a piece of the purse," Nelson said. "And we think in the long run Top Rank can generate more revenue for us than Don King can."

This isn't the first time Rahman has switched promoters under a hail of controversy.

After knocking out Lewis to win the title in 2001, he left promoter Cedric Kushner to sign with King, who wooed him with a duffel bag full of cash.

Nelson said nothing like that would happen again.

"This," Nelson said, "is the promotional contract that will take Rock to the end of his career."


----------



## KentDog (Dec 11, 2005)

Hopkins v Taylor 2 was really close. I read the article you posted on a possible III, but I don't know if I agree that it would sell. I definately agree it would be a good fight to watch, but Taylor already has the first two. Whoever said the two fights were boring is an idiot.

The fight was close, and you have to admire how Hopkins dodged Taylor coming in every time, but I think it should have either been a draw or Taylor by one. I definitely don't have Hopkins winning by as much as you do Foreman (you gave rounds 7-12 to Hopkins). However, the judges DID give Taylor points on aggressiveness (no question about that), which may or may not have been fair.

Wright v Solomon was ridiculous. I didn't even pay that close attention to the entire thing after the first four rounds since it was so boring. I know a lot of people have Winky up there as #2 pound for pound fighter out there, but damn, I can't help but get the feeling he is just a cheap ass fighter. Like if you were playing against him in Street Fighter, he would have on block the whole time. I guess I just don't like him. He beat Trinidad >=(.


----------



## GFR (Dec 11, 2005)

KentDog said:
			
		

> Hopkins v Taylor 2 was really close. I read the article you posted on a possible III, but I don't know if I agree that it would sell. I definately agree it would be a good fight to watch, but Taylor already has the first two. Whoever said the two fights were boring is an idiot.
> 
> The fight was close, and you have to admire how Hopkins dodged Taylor coming in every time, but I think it should have either been a draw or Taylor by one. I definitely don't have Hopkins winning by as much as you do Foreman (you gave rounds 7-12 to Hopkins). However, the judges DID give Taylor points on aggressiveness (no question about that), which may or may not have been fair.
> 
> Wright v Solomon was ridiculous. I didn't even pay that close attention to the entire thing after the first four rounds since it was so boring. I know a lot of people have Winky up there as #2 pound for pound fighter out there, but damn, I can't help but get the feeling he is just a cheap ass fighter. Like if you were playing against him in Street Fighter, he would have on block the whole time. I guess I just don't like him. He beat Trinidad >=(.




Ok lets break this down one by one.....


1. Taylor vs Hopkins one and two.......very close fights......the second fight I think Hopkins was better.....but in a close fight you give it to the champ.....esp with no knock downs and when the guy has held the title for 10 years. But I would say it's one win each.......Hopkins was robbed, but he lost to a 25-26 year old when he was 40-41 so he should have known better and retired a year or two ago.

2. Ronald Wright....I have watched about 8 of his fights and he is the man! Styles make fights and the Solomon fight made him look mortal, but you can't judge a fighter by one fight. I agree that  Wright looked slow and lazy in that fight but he won easily ( I scored it 116 to 112 )..... Wright destroyed: Felix Trinidad, Shane Mosley 2x, and was robbed in the Fernando Vargas fight.....plus every fighter is running from him.....Winkey is old already at 34 but he still is good enough that Floyd Mayweather Jr is talking shit and then running away like a bitch....and Floyd is the greatest fighter who has ever lived at 130-147lbs IMO


Bottom line: *Hopkins* was a typical arrogant idiot for not retiring two years ago, and *Wright* is/was the best at 154-160 for the last 5 years.....If  Taylor fights him in the next year then Winky will prove it.


----------



## KentDog (Dec 11, 2005)

Mayweather would need to increase weight yet again if he were to fight Winky Wright. I don't believe Wright would be willing to drop weight class to fight Mayweather, especially if he wants to take the Middleweight title by fighting Taylor. And I believe I read something from Taylor's group saying they weren't interested in fighting Wright next year after the Wright-Solomon fight. It's understandable since that fight would be high risk, low reward for Taylor.

And what's the deal with Solomon's weigh-in? How was he a pound less day of fight than first weigh in? Does this guy not dry out? Does he even belong in the middleweight division? Wright weighed 12.5 pounds more than Solomon during the fight.


----------



## GFR (Dec 15, 2005)

*Undefeated But Rarely Undisputed*

15.12.05 - By Joseph Carlo Russo: In today's era of boxing there are numerous fighters surfacing the sport boasting unblemished records. Some of the most notable are Floyd Mayweather, Ricky Hatton, and Miguel Cotto. All three of these fighters are undefeated, but still their statuses are not undisputed. To the non-boxing fan, an unblemished record may seem an extraordinary feat, but to your everyday fight fan he will not blink an eye at such a property. Thus, the debating spectrum continues to roar over who the best junior welterweight in boxing is.

When this question arises all the top three junior welterweights stake legitimate claims to being the best 140.

Although Floyd Mayweather has only had one fight at 140, and fought at welter last week, let's keep him at 140 just for argument's sake. He is unquestionably the number one pound for pound fighter in the world with his most notable accomplishments coming at lightweight. His decimation of Diego Corrales and two decision wins over Jose Luis Castillo were the shining moments in Floyd's career. In addition, he's beaten tough customers in Jesus Chavez, Emanuel Augustus, Carlos Hernandez, Angel Manfredy, and Genaro Hernandez. Then in his one and only junior welterweight appearance, though Arturo Gatti wasn't the most challenging opponent for him, Floyd truly demonstrated his top notch, upper echelon abilities in this fight, silencing any critics and skeptics, one being myself.

Even though Floyd Mayweather is number one pound for pound, he cannot be number one at 140 unless he fights Ricky Hatton. If Floyd is so preoccupied with money and bling, then maybe he ought to watch a Ricky Hatton fight and calculate the bling that would be involved in Manchester. If he fights Judah that will be fair and good, Judah is a spectacular fighter, but the fact of the matter is, Judah/Mayweather just doesn't have the nice ring that Hatton/Mayweather does.

Hatton/Mayweather has all the elements for a true superfight that would attract even non-boxing fans perhaps. Both fighters are undefeated, both fighters are young and in their primes, both are coming off superb wins at 140. And of course, we cannot overlook, be it right or wrong one of the most attractive qualities about this fight, England vs. America, but more essentially black vs. white. There is no getting around, we are all intrigued by this.

Miguel Cotto, also undefeated like Hatton and Mayweather poses the least serious threat to these men's records and reputations. But he is undefeated and he is 140, so we must allot him his respective place in the argument. Miguel Cotto is a solid prospect with a great arsenal of punches as he has 21 KO's on 25 wins. He has beaten game contenders in Ricardo Torres, Mohammed Abdullaev, Demarcus Corley, Kelson Pinto, and Carlos Maussa all by knockout.

The only missing link in the Cotto package is his chin. But I will say this, he may not have a good chin, but he has good legs that keep him on his feet. In his last outing with Ricardo Torres, Cotto was stunned many times but he found a way out and did everything he had to in order to stay in it. Through scurrying around the ring and moving frantically Cotto kept Torres off balance and regained his composure to pull out the seventh round knockout. Cotto has to get serious really soon if he wants to be a champion. DeLaHoya is not a good answer when asked who he wants to fight.

As Ricky Hatton is the only man who beat the man he deserves the most legitimate claim at being the best 140. Granted, Kostya Tszyu was old and was probably on his way out anyway, but he was the champion, and to become the champion you have to beat the champion. Ricky Hatton did just that in a fight that most, including myself, predicted that he would just become another victim to the "Thunder From Down Under." Unifying the titles in a fight with Maussa was a fair decision seeing as he was coming off a superfight and a fight with Cotto or Mayweather was probably out of the question. So, why not take Maussa's belt? If Ricky hadn't, someone else would've. And, frankly, I'd rather have Hatton take the belt than anyone else because he is a true warrior and a class act.

Ricky never gives a lackluster performance and always comes to fight. He is also the only one who is really pushing to become a true, undisputed champion as the "Hitman" takes aim at Floyd Mayweather next. Ironically, if there is any out of the three that doesn't need the other two to secure his legacy it's Ricky Hatton. The man can build a legendary career fighting tomato cans in England in football stadiums encompassing 60,000 at a time and he'll become wealthier than Mayweather and Cotto combined. But, he chooses to put his career on the line against Tszyu, and he chooses to put his career on the line against Mayweather in 2006. Not fighting Mayweather after fighting Tszyu was a perfectly legitimate choice by Hatton. There's no reason he should have to take two superfights in one year. He did well in saving Mayweather for 2006.

Part of the problem in the junior-welterweight situation is the sheltering and the over-protecting of undefeated fighters. Undefeated does not equal great. It can, if a fighter is undefeated against the best competition. But, undefeated, in itself, does not automatically imply greatness. Fighters must discard this sense of undefeated immortality and focus on the ultimate goal of fighting the best, beating the best, and being the best, even if that means accepting a loss.

In addition, fighters sometimes forget what boxing is meant to be, which is sports entertainment. It should not simply be a job for a fighter that he pursues at his own pace and will depending on his mood and bank account. Fighters have an obligation to fans and to the sports entertainment industry.

Can we imagine if the NFC and AFC champion football teams decided not to partake in the superbowl this year because both teams were undefeated and just weren't up to it? No, we cannot, because such is irrational, implausible, unacceptable, and downright disgraceful. Boxing should not be any different. So, let's hope that it is this mentality that is lingering on and perhaps haunting the minds of the top three junior welterweights that will result in the gems of matchups that we are all awaiting!


----------



## GFR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Ruiz has lost again*


----------



## GFR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Valuev Wins WBA Heavyweight Title: Ruiz Only Has Himself To Blame For The Loss
*
18.12.05 - By Karen Belford: On Saturday night in Berlin, Germany, the 7 ft Russian heavyweight Nikolay Valuev (43-0, 31 KO???s) won by split decision to earn the WBA heavyweight title over John Ruiz, much to the disappointment to the German fans, who mostly booed the decision. For Ruiz, it seemed as if he had the deck stacked against him from the very beginning of the fight, simply by making the decision to come over and fight in Germany, which is Valuev???s new home town. Never the less, the fight was close from start to finish, and the decision essentially could have gone either way, no matter how many people feel that Ruiz was robbed by the ultimate decision. During the first half of the fight, it was mostly Ruiz (42-6-1) who dominated the action, using his hand speed, combinations, and surprisingly, superior power, to snap back Valuev???s head again and again. To a certain extent, Valuev looked horrible in the early going, mostly due to his slow punches, which lacked any real power to do any kind of damage. However, Ruiz appeared to tire by round six, as his punches became viewer and his attacks became more infrequent. Valuev, although still not doing much other than jabbing, took command of the fight with the use of his long reach and chopping right hand, that would catch the smaller Ruiz as he rushed in to trade. The judges scores were: 114-114, 116-114, 116-113, both for Valuev. I scored it 116-114 for Valuev, who I feel, won the fight largly based on his excellent jab.

After the decision was announced, an angry Ruiz, feeling wronged, stormed out of the ring without giving any interviews. In the meantime, his manager, Norman Stone, snatched the WBA belt from Valuev, and then walked around the ring, with the belt raised overhead, shouting at the German crowd. It looked bad, a kind of an in your face attitude, almost as if he were shaming the judges for their scores. However, after a moment, the shock wore off and one of Valuev???s cornerman rushed in and began to wrestle with Stone, before tagging with him with a overhand right that knocked Stone back against the ropes. At that point, Security rushed in and restrained Stone, and took the belt forcefully from his desperate, clutching grip. It was as if a toy was being taken from an angry, grieving child. The entire episode was like comedy at the finest. No, I'm not kidding you. This really happened, and sadly, it made the whole fight seeming boring in comparison. Stone was then escorted out of the ring by Security for his own protection, not that he really needed it.

Neither fighter was ever really hurt during the bout. However, Valuev landed a big right hand in the 5th round that knocked Ruiz back against the ropes. Valuev did nothing to follow up with this, however. I think he would have liked to have, but being that his reflexes and reaction time was so slow, mainly due to his huge size, that by the time he started to move forward, Ruiz was already gone. That to me, was the most disappointing thing about Valuev, the fact that his punches were so painfully slow and weak, which looked odd, coming from such a physically imposing fighter. Just from looking at him, you would think he could knock someone through a wall, but the fact of the matter is, he punches about as hard as a light heavyweight fighter, perhaps even weaker than that. I doubt at his age, 32, Valuev will be able to improve on his power by much, but he needs to try, for his sake. Perhaps he can learn to hold and hit, or punch to the back of the head. These appear to be some of the more popular punches that are now being used in the heavyweight division.

I know Ruiz isn???t too happy about this loss, but he only has himself to blame. If he had pressed the action more in rounds six through twelve, he would have won the fight easily, in my opinion. However, Ruiz seemed to be content to fight in flurries, staying on the outside for the most part, eating a lot of jabs thrown by Valuev, before rushing in and landing several shots. Ruiz would take five to six stiff jabs to the face, before coming in and landing one or two punches. From the way I see it, you just can???t ignore all the jabs that Ruiz was taking to the face while staying on the outside. The jabs did a lot of damage to Ruiz???s face, causing it to redden, swell and his right eye to badly bruise. It wasn't a pretty sight by the end of the fight. At the same time, the constant jabs accumulated points for Valuev, who seemed to be putting on a clinic as he machine gunned Ruiz???s face over and over, using his piston like left hand.

For Valuev, he showed the same vulnerabilities, mainly lack of any real defense, that he did in his last fight against American, Larry Donald, who he also defeated by split decision. Whenever Ruiz would work his way inside punching range, he would land combinations that would land clean, as if he were punching a heavy bag without any defense rather than a real fighter. This is something that Valuev is going to have to work on if he intends on holding on to his heavyweight title for any length of time. If Valuev can???t decisively beat the offensively weaker heavyweight punchers like Larry Donald and John Ruiz, what will happen when he meets up with the most powerful fighters in the division, such as Wladimir Klitschko, Lamon Brewster, Samuel Peter or Hasim Rahman? To be honest, I wouldn???t like his chances with any of them, nor do I think he would beat the craftier heavyweights, Chris Byrd, James Toney or Monte Barrett.


----------



## GFR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Giant Valuev makes boxing history*


Nikolay Valuev became the tallest and heaviest champion in boxing history with a controversial points win over WBA heavyweight holder John Ruiz.
The 114-114, 116-113, 116-114 decision was met by jeers and Ruiz's coach Norman Stone grabbed the belt and yelled insults at the Valuev camp.

Ruiz, who sprinted into the ring, picked off the lumbering Russian easily and cut him below the left eye.

Valuev rocked Ruiz with a left in the eighth and edged the final round.

Many of the sell-out 10,000 crowd in the Max-Schmeling arena in Berlin thought Ruiz, the defending champion, had done enough to retain his title and keep alive his dream of a unification fight with Hasim Rahman.

Both men tired towards the end of the fight, but Ruiz caught Valuev with a left in the final round and the Russian was warned for holding.

The big man saved up a right-left combination, however, wobbling Ruiz with 90 seconds remaining, and that just swung the decision in his favour.

"I had to wait 12 years for this and now it has happened," the 32-year-old Valuev said. "It's fantastic."

Promoter Don King said that he would take the Russian, known as the Beast from the East, to America for his next fight.

"He's ready and we want America to know that he's coming," King said.

Ruiz was far from satisfied with the outcome and said: "Boxing is the only sport where you can get robbed without a gun.

"My promoter Don King should do his job and get a rematch."

Meanwhile, the legendary Muhammad Ali received a major German peace prize for his work with the United Nations promoting civil rights.

Ali, now 63, collected the Otto Hahn peace medal in Berlin and then watched his daughter Laila win on the undercard of the Ruiz-Valuev contest.
Courtesy BBC


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

*Toney, Rahman Brawl In Cancun*

20.12.05 - A first-person account provided to Don King Productions by World Boxing Council Executive Secretary Mauricio Sulaiman: A brawl broke out between World Boxing Council heavyweight champion Hasim "The Rock" Rahman and WBC mandatory challenger James "Lights Out" Toney Monday night at the Le Meridien Cancun Resort & Spa in Mexico. Rahman and Toney were joining other boxing luminaries and members of the media attending a welcoming cocktail party for the WBC's "Crowning of the Champions" event set for Tuesday afternoon.

Toney was being interviewed by Television Azteca in the hotel lobby with many members of the media surrounding him. He was in the process of explaining that he had made a spur-of-the-moment decision after arriving in Cancun yesterday to marry his fiancée Angie at the hotel's pool on Tuesday morning. Rahman stumbled across his mandatory challenger when he arrived in the hotel lobby at about 6:15 p.m. while the television interview was taking place..

The bliss of Toney's pending nuptials was interrupted when he realized Rahman has just arrived. After the two prizefighters made eye contact, a war of words erupted. The verbal assaults escalated into a full-fledged brawl soon thereafter that took many people and over 15 minutes to quell while hotel guests and staff members looked on in stunned disbelief.

Unannounced fisticuffs are a rare occurrence at this posh resort. Ironically, this world famous tropical paradise is just now recovering from blows sustained by Hurricane Wilma. World Boxing Council Executive Secretary Mauricio Sulaiman confirmed that neither boxer sustained serious injury.

Rahman, Toney, former WBC heavyweight champion Vitali Klitschko, boxer Oleg Maskaev, promoter Don King, boxing manager Carl King, promoter Dan Goossen, Todd duBoef from Top Rank, WBC President Jose Sulaiman, his son Mauricio, Rahman's manager Steve Nelson, and many others have made the holiday trek to be present for the coronation of Rahman as the WBC heavyweight champion and Klitschko as champion emeritus.

Just imagine what a delight it will be for the lucky WBC official who receives the assignment of explaining what happened to the hotel's general manager on Tuesday morning as the circus that is world championship boxing makes another stop on the globe.


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 20, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> This thread is for boxing news, perdictions, history, upcoming fights or what ever else you want to talk about in the boxing world.


 
I honestly don't follow sports very much any more. Just a few teams... Life keeps me and my interest pretty busy elsewhere. So bare with me in asking who is the current heavy weight champ?


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 20, 2005)

Rahman. Got it...


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Rahman. Got it...


There is no champ right now, these are the 4 belt holders.
Chris Byrd
Nikolay Valuev
Lamon Brewster
Hasim Rahman


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 20, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> There is no champ right now, these are the 4 belt holders.
> Chris Byrd
> Nikolay Valuev
> Lamon Brewster
> Hasim Rahman


 
I've heard of Byrd and Hasim but not the other guys. Thanks Foreman. I didn't even know there could be no champ...


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 20, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *Ruiz - Valuev not to be televised in the US*
> 
> 09.12.05 - By Geoffrey Ciani: On December 17, WBA heavyweight champion, John Ruiz, will travel to the Max Schmelling Arena in Berlin, Germany, in order to defend his title against ???The Beast from the East???, Nicolay Valuev. Sadly for boxing fans in the United States, this bout will not be televised.
> 
> ...


 
That is a big boy...


----------



## aceshigh (Dec 20, 2005)

hahahahaha toney scrappin with rahman at a resort good stuff,,,,,ruiz lost again  what a pussy!!!!!!! toney is keeping heavyweight boxin alive ,,,what a character


----------



## KentDog (Dec 23, 2005)

*Roy Jones Jr. v Benard Hopkins II* on March 11, 2006


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

KentDog said:
			
		

> *Roy Jones Jr. v Benard Hopkins II* on March 11, 2006


Is that a real fight???? that would be the fight of the year for me.


Edit....I found a article on it


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

*A long-awaited rematch will unfold March 11*


Ever since Roy Jones' unanimous decision victory against Bernard Hopkins for a vacant middleweight title in 1993, there has been high interest in a rematch, and on a few occasions it was close to being solidified.

Now, 12 years later, they've finally made a deal.

Bernard Hopkins
Getty Images/Jed Jacobsohn
Hopkins, who lost to Jermain Taylor again on Dec. 3, needs to regain "Executioner" form by March.

Jones and Hopkins agreed Friday morning to a March 11 rematch on HBO PPV, representatives of both fighters told ESPN.com.

"I think it's very exciting. Bernard is very happy about it and so is Roy. It's fantastic," said Richard Schaefer of Golden Boy Promotions, which promotes Hopkins.

"We have a deal," said Jones' adviser Brad Jacobs. "I have Richard's word that Hopkins is in. and Roy told me, 'Let's go.' Everybody reviewed what was on the table and were able to agree to it."

The deal was fairly easy to make relative to other major fights because the sides didn't bicker over the money, quickly agreeing to a 50-50 deal.

Schaefer said no site has been secured yet but that there is interest from venues in Atlanta, Memphis, Chicago and Washington (where the 1993 fight took place).

Hopkins, who was considering retirement after his second consecutive close decision loss to Jermain Taylor on Dec. 3, initially asked for a 60-40 revenue split with Jones. But Hopkins backed off in recent days, telling ESPN.com that he had spoke personally with Jones and decided that he "would do it 50-50 across the board because this fight is for history."



The fight will match two of the era's biggest stars in a 12-round light heavyweight fight that amounts to a farewell bout for both of them.

"The way we look at it is that it really is the final chapter," Schaefer said. "That might just be the name of the fight because I think both guys are tremendous legends, and each one wants to end his career with a win. It's funny that 12 years ago they fought each other and their careers after that fight took much different paths, yet they still both became legends. And here they are closing their careers against each other. I think it's a fitting end to their respective careers."

Hopkins, who turns 41 in January, promised his late mother, Shirley, before she died that he would not fight past 40, although he will put that date off by several weeks to get in his finale with Jones.

Hopkins (46-4-1, 32 KOs) lost a unanimous decision to Jones in 1993 -- all three judges scored it 116-112. But after Jones moved up in weight, Hopkins eventually claimed the middleweight title. He ruled the division for more than a decade, making a division-record 20 defenses, including knockout victories against Felix Trinidad and Oscar De La Hoya, until two close decision losses to Taylor this year.

Jones (49-4, 38 KOs), who turns 37 on Jan. 16, is a former middleweight, super middleweight, light heavyweight and heavyweight champion. For a decade he was considered the best pound-for-pound fighter in the world, an nearly untouchable fighter with blazing speed and power. But he has slipped recently, losing three consecutive fights, including two by knockout.

In his last fight on Oct. 1, he lost a decision in his rubber match with light heavyweight king Antonio Tarver, but said afterward that he wanted at least one more fight.

"I think it's a perfect fight for both guys," Jacobs said. "You have Hopkins, who is a legend in the middleweight division, and the same is true of Roy in the light heavyweight division. He owns the win over Hopkins and it's the right fight for both guys at this time."

Hopkins would have preferred to fight Tarver in order "to do what Sugar Ray Robinson fell one round short of, and that's win the light heavyweight title." However, Tarver is well over 200 pounds now while he is filming the movie "Rocky Balboa," and probably wouldn't be able to get into light heavyweight fighting shape by March. 

http://sports.espn.go.com/sports/boxing/columns/story?columnist=rafael_dan&id=2269975


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

*Joe Mesi given the green light to fight again*

21.12.05 - By Troy Ondrizek: Joe Mesi was an up and coming contender. Mesi was undefeated with victories over other contenders Monte Barrett and Davarryl Williamson. Barrett had given him some trouble be he overcame it and won. Joe was now in the ring with former Cruiserweight king Vassiliy Jirov. Jirov caught Joe with an accidental punch to the back of Joe???s head. Joe went on the win the fight, but he seemingly lost the war to become champion. Afterwards Joe had an abnormal CT scan of the brain.

Mesi was subsequently suspended from fighting. After twenty-two months of fight fans speculating what-if and it???s sad what happened to Joe, Joe as always won this battle too. Two days ago a judge rules that you can???t suspend a fighter who no longer has a license. So Joe is able to fight again. I caught up with Joe to talk about the turn of events, and how he will progress in his boxing career.

Troy: First off, Joe, I would like to congratulate you on being reinstated as a fighter

Joe Mesi: ???Thank you. It???s been a war the last twenty-two months. It???s a tug of war. I tell you what. The hearing was very much that way. It was back and forth, I was optimistic, but at times I didn???t think it would go our way. I felt that way for the last twenty-two months. Ultimately you can???t suspend a fighter who isn???t even licensed here. Constitutionally that???s not the way to go.???

Troy: Did you expect your fans to be ecstatic about your return to the ring?

Joe Mesi: ???I am excited. I want to become the fighter I was. I feel with at least twelve weeks or so I can get back into shape. I need to put the gloves on, and step into the ring. I need to lift more weights and do my running again. I am a very exciting fighter to watch. I bring excitement to the heavyweight division. I bring knockouts, I bring in fans, I fill arenas, I bring in money. People want to see me fight, because I am an exciting fighter to watch. The division needs someone like me, as exciting as me. I don???t feel there is anyone out there today in this boring division that is like me.???

Troy: With Davarryl Williamson and Monte Barrett getting title shots recently, do you think that once back in shape you should have a shot soon?

Joe Mesi: ???I think so. I proved myself in the past as one of the best fighters. I have not lost any fights. I have not lost my skills either. I want to take three or four fights in 2006 to get me ready to be a champion, but I definitely can become champion. It???s something I am willing to work for and accomplish.???

Troy: Out of the four champions, who do you think is the best match-up for you to become champion?

Joe Mesi: I am always willing to fight the best, and I think Rahman right now is the best. I fought him in the amateurs. It would be a good fight. I don???t know anything about the new WBA champion, except that he???s tall. I???ll fight Ruiz, Chris Byrd is a smart fighter, but is getting old. Like I said, I???ll fight anybody. My quest is to become heavyweight champion.

Troy: Is there any contender or fighter you want to call out right now?

Joe Mesi: ???Right Now????

Troy: Yes.

Joe Mesi: ???No, I mean I???ll fight anybody. I am a good fighter. There is no one that stands out. I mean, I???m afraid of nobody. I???ve been fighting for years. When I was growing up I was never afraid to fight anybody. I never have avoided a fight or fighter. I???ve fought the best, and I want to continue to fight the best.???

Troy: With the division in Don King???s control, do you see him as a roadblock to you being champion?

Joe Mesi: ???Gosh, it???s possible. I???ve spoken to Don in the past. We were at the house and talked. Right now I???m an independent, but if I need to work with him I will. I will always consider my options when he offers a contract. Right now it???s not a problem.???

Troy: Now that you???ve had time to reflect since the Jirov fight. Do you feel you???ve grown as a man and a fighter?

Joe Mesi: ???I do. You know it???s after the most difficult fights you learn the most about yourself. It was a tough fight. I had an excellent ninth round. It was tough afterwards. Being held out was tough. I knew I was healthy and that???s why I fought it. I???ve matured indeed. I feel like I grew up a lot. I am still young though. I haven???t fought in twenty-two months. I feel like I???m thirty-two going on twenty-six. I???m a better fighter because of it too.???

Troy: In closing, is there anything you want to say to your fans?

Joe Mesi: ???It???s been a long road. I know I fight with just as a much determination in the ring as out of it. I feel I had the right to fight. We as boxers have rights, and we don???t deserve to have our rights violated. I felt I was healthy enough to fight. Otherwise I wouldn???t have made this argument. My determination in and out of the ring has helped me. I just want to thank my fans for the support, and ask them to continue supporting me in my life and in boxing. Thank you.???

Troy: Once again, I thank you for your time and wish you well in your career and continued health.

Joe Mesi: ???Thank you Troy, you have a good one.???

Now that Joe has been reinstated, he has some catching up to do. A twenty-two month lay off is difficult to overcome, but Joe kept himself in shape and seems more focused than ever in his career. He will become a force again in the division. He stills holds an undefeated record that includes some quality opponents. Give Joe a year or so and he will prove to us his worthiness of being a champion. If David Tua and Shannon Briggs can grab headlines and receive notoriety for their comebacks. Imagine what a young determined fighter like Mesi can accomplish. Once again I would like to thank Joe for taking time out to talk to me. I personally expect big things from him.


----------



## KentDog (Dec 23, 2005)

I can't wait to see Jones v Hopkins 2. There had been some speculation about the fight on a boxing forum I had read but no one really thought it would go down, including me. It should be interesting as I presume Hopkins is going to go up in weight to fight Jones at light heavyweight div. I wonder how his speed will be at 174. I'm a little surprised that the purse split is going to be 50-50 (I read he initially asked for a 60-40 split), since Hopkins probably wants this fight more as it will be a redemption fight for him. Would be an awesome win to go out with for either fighters. Personally, I would really like to see Roy win this one, and not by decision. He's still faster. Hopefully he will not do too much running around this fight.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

I hate to say it but Roy might win....both are overly defensive and Roy is better at it.


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

*Tackie Continues Comeback-Is Campos Next?*

23.12.05 - By John Way: With his recent Technical Decision win over Roberto Valenzuela, Ben Tackie has punched (pun intended) his way back in serious junior welterweight contention. By defeating the murderous punching Valenzuela-who has 31 knockouts in 35 wins-Tackie finally seems to have adapted to his newly found style of cautious boxing, featuring a more conservative punch output, crafty footwork, and judicious use of the jab. With the help of his new trainer, John David Jackson, Tackie has put together a four fight unbeaten streak against a steadily increasing level of opposition-a tread which hopefully will continue into the new year. Very seldom is it that fighter achieve great things solely on grit and determination alone: think Greg Haugen, Jim Braddock, or Vito Antoufermo.

Ben "Wonder" Tackie is one of those precious few. Gifted with the stamina of a marathon runner, and the chin of your average tugboat, he has long graced the world championship scene despite having little in the way of punching power or deft boxing stills.. Of Tackie's five losses, four have come against excellent world champions. Heady stuff for a guy who tends to leave his jab in the locker room on a regular basis!

Tackie first impressed hardcore boxing fans by easily taking the shine out of Golden Johnson, who had previously lived up to his first name by crunching Juan Lazcano in three rounds. In his next fight, Ben produced perhaps the best win of his career by flattening former champion Roberto "Grandpa" Garcia with one punch. The Garcia win cemented Ben's place in boxing history when it was dubbed the best knockout of the year in 2000 by Ring Magazine. The uncharacteristic display of crunch in his punch continued when "Wonder" looked absolutely wonderful in knocking out another former champion, Freddie Pendelton in a single round.

By this point in his career, Tackie had acquired quite a reputation as a volume puncher, often throwing upwards of 100 blows per round, so naturally, anticipation was thick when he was matched with human windmill, "Sucra" Ray Olivera. Those fans who saw the Tackie-Olivera fight will never forget the spectacle they witnessed as the two granite jawed punching machines beat each other bloody with barrage after barrage of fistic ferocity. When the smoke cleared from the scene, the final compubox count was at 2,729 punches over the span of the fight, the third highest total ever recorded. It was unreal.

After an easy five round win over wicked hitting prospect Teddy Reid, Tackie had his socks boxed off by Kostya Tsyu, hardly winning a single minute in the whole fight. When two more decision losses-to Sharmba Mitchell and Ricky Hatton respectively-followed, it seemed that Tackie's rocket had flared out, perhaps for good.

Losing three fights in a row, even to world rated opposition, is a humbling experience, and for a time, it seemed that Tackie would hang up his gloves for better or for worse. After over a year out of the ring, he finally embarked on a comeback scoring a second round knockout over badly matched Jonathan Nelson, before making his televised return against a slightly better opponent, Edwin Algarin. After chasing his terrified rival all around the ring for several rounds, Tackie suddenly stopped trying for the knockout, content to allow his victim to escape. With his once fiery fighting style looking badly labored, many hardcore fans begged for the former title challenger to quit the sport in the wake of his pedestrian victory.

Oblivious to the critics, Tackie continued to work on his craft, and stepped up the competition level again, this time facing Noberto Bravo, coincidentally the first man to beat Tackie's soft chinned countryman, Justin Juuko. The two aging warriors battled long and hard for ten rounds in a fight that was evenly matched from start to finish, though most viewers thought Tackie had done enough to nick the win. In the end, the judges disagreed, scoring a contentious majority draw.

Though he wasn't losing his comeback fights, it became clear that if Tackie failed to produce against Valenzuela, it would be the proverbial third strike. With his back to the wall, "Wonder" produced his best performance since his win against Reid over four years ago. With renewed vigor, the former title challenger bullied his rival around the ring, scoring with uncharacteristically accurate shots, and though he failed to produce a knockout, it was clear that an accidental head butt saved Valenzula from the indignity of being stopped, when the fight went to the scorecards after five rounds. With this impressive showing, Tackie has resurrected himself as a viable threat to the welterweight elite, though he'll likely take a few interim fights before facing an opponent rated in the top twenty.

The perfect opponent for Ben at this point in his career would be fringe contending journeyman Francisco Campos to further determine how much he has left in his tank. Having battled elite men like Juan Urango, Cesar Bazan, Paul Spadafora, and Carlos Quintana, the hard-nosed Campos would serve as a perfect measuring stick for Tackie's continued progress, and perhaps most importantly, he would pose a legitimate threat to the former title challenger. Comments and questions are welcome below.


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

*Taylor-Wright showdown in the works
By Chuck Johnson, USA TODAY*


One of the most anticipated bouts in the coming year is Jermain Taylor's mandatory defense against Ronald "Winky" Wright for the undisputed middleweight title. It's going to happen, but the question still is when.
Ronald "Winky" Wright, left, is in line to fight Jermain Taylor for the middleweight championship. 		Ronald "Winky" Wright, left, is in line to fight Jermain Taylor for the middleweight championship. 	
AP photos

Lou DiBella, Taylor's promoter, plans to meet next week with Gary Shaw, the promoter for Wright, in response to a directive from one of the major sanctioning bodies that negotiations for a Taylor-Wright title fight begin immediately.

"We're going to go over the possibilities, and I have a good feeling we'll be able to work something out," DiBella said Thursday. "I've spoken with HBO already, and I agree with them that it's not a pay-per-view fight right now. It needs to be built up. And even if it's not a pay-per-view fight, HBO would have to put up extraordinary licensing fees. The fight is not as big as it needs to be right now. It needs time to grow."

Earlier this week, WBC President Jose Sulaiman ordered the Taylor and Wright camps to begin negotiations for the mandatory title defense. If no agreement is reached, a purse offer (open to the highest bid by any promoter) will be held Jan. 20 in Mexico City, and Taylor will be guaranteed a 60-40 split of the prize money.

DiBella reiterated his plans for a Taylor homecoming fight in Little Rock against a lesser foe before taking on Wright's mandatory challenge sometime next year.

DiBella said it only makes sense for Taylor to fight an easier opponent after two tough fights against Bernard Hopkins, including a unanimous decision in the rematch two weeks ago.

"Jermain is coming off two pay-per-view fights against a guy who's the hardest to hit and the hardest to look good against," DiBella said. "Now we're supposed to take the next guy in line in that category? They would put me in the promoter's hall of shame if I did that."

Last Saturday, Wright entrenched himself as the top contender with a unanimous decision against Sam Soliman, and immediately revved up his campaign for a shot at Taylor's crown.

"Everyone knows that after every fight, I have always asked for another big fight," Wright said. "No breathers for me. I only want the biggest fights against the best fighters because I am a competitor and I believe a champion should act like a champion. Now we are going to see who the best middleweight really is, Jermain Taylor or me."

The jury is still out on Taylor after two close fights against Hopkins, but fight fans also expected more from Wright in his win against the awkward Australian Soliman, leaving some to doubt whether the Taylor-Wright fight has reached its ultimate marquee value.

"Certainly, Winky's performance did not make it bigger," DiBella said. "But we're not giving up the WBC belt, so we're going to try to get something done. If Gary (Shaw) and I can come up with a game plan for some time next year, I'm sure the WBC will accommodate us. At this point, I'm not foreclosing any possibility."


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

*
Mesi's medical suspension lifted*


LAS VEGAS - Boxer Joe Mesi's lengthy battle to return to the ring came to a happy conclusion Monday when a Nevada state judge overturned the medical suspension that had kept the unbeaten Town of Tonawanda heavyweight sidelined for nearly two years.

"It's a great Christmas present," Mesi said after 8th Judicial District Judge Douglas Herndon rendered his decision.

Mesi, suspended since March 2004 because of brain bleeds, is now free to apply for a boxing license in any state. He still must meet the health standards of state commissions and would meet resistance in many states, including New York.

He had been banned from fighting anywhere in the United States under federal law that forces all states to honor a medical suspension.

The Nevada State Athletic Commission suspended Mesi after he suffered multiple brain bleeds during his last bout. Mesi narrowly beat Vassiliy Jirov but was knocked down three times in the final two rounds.

Mesi, 32, sued the commission after it unanimously denied his reinstatement at hearings in Las Vegas in April and June.

Herndon's ruling was based on his belief a suspension cannot last longer than an active license. Boxing licenses in Nevada expire Dec. 31 of the year they're issued.

"The jurisdiction of the Nevada State Athletic Commission over Mr. Mesi is based upon him having a license to box in this state during the calendar year 2004," Herndon said. "If that license expires at the end of the year, their jurisdiction expires. I can't see how the suspension can outlive their jurisdiction over him."

The point wasn't even discussed during the nearly two-hour hearing in which Mesi's lead attorney, noted constitutional specialist Paul Cambria, argued the commission had violated Mesi's right to due process.

Herndon validated the Nevada State Athletic Commission's handling of the suspension but couldn't find a reason to maintain it if Mesi didn't even have a license.

"Our point still is that the suspension should stay until he's fit for further competition," said Nevada chief deputy attorney general Keith Kizer. "But the judge was clear in why he made the decision he did.

"Mr. Mesi still hasn't established he is fit to fight again, and I'm confident other states will take that into consideration when he applies."

Mesi said he will begin training after Christmas but said there is no timetable for when his next bout will be. He is 29-0 with 25 knockouts and became the World Boxing Council's top-rated contender shortly after he beat Jirov.


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Hope to see Mesi get Knocked the fu-k out soon


----------



## GFR (Dec 25, 2005)

*James Toney vs Hasim Rahman	*

*2006-03-18*


----------



## GFR (Dec 25, 2005)

I pick...........................


----------



## GFR (Dec 25, 2005)

James to win by decision


----------



## GFR (Dec 25, 2005)

James is the master of the ring


----------



## GFR (Dec 25, 2005)

Hasim is lazy and has no heart


----------



## GFR (Dec 25, 2005)

Both are mid 30's


----------



## GFR (Dec 25, 2005)

I have never placed a bet on a fight


----------



## GFR (Dec 25, 2005)

But if the odds are for Rock I will bet against him


----------



## GFR (Dec 28, 2005)

*Jeff Lacy: Everything You Ever Wanted In a Prizefighter*

28.12.05 - By Joseph Carlo Russo: Amidst the recent signing of the Jeff Lacy/Joe Calzaghe superfight to be held at the M.E.N. Arena in Manchester on March 4th fight fans not only in the United States but abroad as well have been raving about this potential diamond of a bout. This bout is any fight fan, promoter, or matchmaker's dream as it features two great fighters at a good weight from rival soils, both possessing the exciting styles that we all salivate over.
*
As the super middleweight division went previously unnoticed in the United States Jeff Lacy has done well for putting it back on the map. From his intimidating physique to his devastating style Jeff Lacy is a fight fan's dream.* Since he exploded onto the boxing scene on February 2, 2001 Jeff Lacy has racked up 21 victories to no losses, with 17 jaw-dropping knockouts. His style demonstrates remnants of Mike Tyson and Marvin Hagler but his heart is no one else's but his own.

One of Jeff Lacy's most appealing traits as a fighter is his heart and determination. Outside of the ring he is humble, modest, and well spoken, but stepping into the ring with Jeffrey Scott Lacy is like entering the lion's den.
*
Jeff Lacy possesses a relentless style sure to take asses out of seats when he connects. Although his nickname is "Left Hook," Lacy is nothing short of a complete and polished fighter as he carries a full line of punches*. In the ring he has taken guys out with straight rights, left hooks, uppercuts, body shots etc. But he has also been known to take guys out mentally at the pre-fight press conference with his Herculean physique. Recently, Lacy has shown flashes of solid defense as well.

In his past couple of fights Jeff Lacy was presented with worthy challenges in Scott "The Sandman" Pemberton and Robin "The Grim Reaper" Reid. But by the end of each fight Lacy had proved both these mens' nicknames invalid. On August 6th, Lacy handed Reid his first taste of the canvas as he demolished the highly regarded Englishman in eight rounds. Scott Pemberton was expected to give Lacy a bit more of a run for his money as it was the freeswinging New Englander's last shot. But, Lacy clearly had other plans as he decimated the lanky "Sandman" in only two rounds.

As spectacular a fighter as Jeff Lacy is, I believe some of his best traits lie not only in his physical abilities but in his mental attitude. Since exploding onto the boxing scene in 2001 Jeff Lacy has stayed active and stayed busy. He seeks only the best available fight and when he can't get it he doesn't stall, he takes the next best available fight, which is exactly what fighters should and must do if they want to be noticed. This year Lacy has fought a solid three game opponents. After each win, he has called out Joe Calzaghe, and in his last outing threw Tarver in there as well.

With Joe Calzaghe reluctant to fight him Lacy made sure to take out any necessary contenders to force the superfight. But in beating contenders, Lacy not only defeats them, he devastates them. Be it not a distinguishing quality in talent between boxers and punchers, but the truth is everybody loves the knockouts and everybody notices the knockouts. Jeff Lacy understands this as he has worked himself up into being one of the best finishers in the game. When he smells blood he knows how to capitalize. This attribute is essential in a prospect, especially in a division like super middleweight.

Unlike Floyd Mayweather Jeff Lacy refrains from complaining about being popular, being pay-per-view, getting paid more than his opponents etc. Just like a fighter should do, Jeff Lacy prefers to just fight and take care of business. He understands that beating Joe Calzaghe in England will be his last trip abroad making so that everybody will have to come to him after that. This is a very healthy attitude for a fighter. Zab Judah demonstrated this mentality when he accepted a small sum of money to rematch Cory Spinks in St. Louis, knowing he would win and paving the way for himself to be the undisputed welterweight champion.

Humble outside the ring, brutal inside the ring Jeff Lacy has taken the boxing scene by storm. It is fighters like Jeff who will be the ones to return boxing to its glorious roots. With left hooks, right crosses, liver punches, and uppercuts Jeff Lacy continues to stake his claim as one of boxing's finest with his upcoming superfight with Joe Calzaghe on March 4th. At 28 years old, hopefully the best is yet to come for Jeff Lacy as he has shown himself to be everything you ever wanted in a prizefighter.


----------



## GFR (Dec 28, 2005)

*Joe Louis, Jack Johnson & The Issue Of Race*

28.12.05 - By Khalid Mohamed: Any issue to do about race is always sensitive and understandable, but when you talk bout the likes of Louis and Johnson, race is a factor. What I've got to say isn???t to insult or offend, but just to put my point across. Now, don't get me wrong, Joe Louis is one of my favorite boxers ever. His speed, power, combinations and skill won me over a long time ago, yet I always kept thinking of one thing: why was Louis so... well... domesticated? It's a nasty word, I know, but he seemed to be perfect for what white America wanted him to be, which got me thinking about Jack Johnson and his reign as champ and how it directly effected Louis.

Joe Louis and Jack Johnson were two men who defined an era but were remembered out of the ring for totally different reasons; Johnson, the drinking, gambling, womanizing speed freak, who gloated over his hurt opponents and broke taboos just to piss off white America, while Louis was the quiet, docile, bible reading kid, who stayed away from white women and served his country in the ring (against Schmeling) and in the army during WWII.

Louis' promoters created an image of the perfect anti-Johnson 'Negro' to popularize him to the white population, even though, in reality, he also lived the high life. Yet taking notice of all the mistakes Jack Johnson made, his promoters gave out this image that Louis was the total opposite of Johnson.

*Johnson's was everything that 1900's white America feared - a big, powerful black man, who was rich, had relationships with white women, and was downright disobedient to the powers that be. In other words, white America???s worst nightmare. This created terms like, 'Unforgivable Blackness,' and the search for the ???Great White Hope.??? *Yet Johnson???s up bringing does have a lot to do about of why he was so hostile to the establishment, considering that his parents were former slaves. He was one of six children, who lived in the south where lynching was a common place event, and all of the Black person???s experiences with white people growing up, was mostly negative. You can see why he resented the establishment. Let me make this clear, I???m not making excuses for the things he did, but you have to understand how he grew up and how his environment influenced him.

Personally, I don't like Johnson's high living ways, and how he gloated over fallen opponents. Frankly, that's just not my style, yet I still respect the man. Back in an era when lynching was common and non-whites were seen as inferior, he literally took on the whole of America and won, then gave them the finger.
Shortly before the Jeffries-Johnson fight, the ring side band played "All c***s look alike to me.'' At the same time, Jeffries said coming into the fight, "I am going into this fight for the sole purpose of proving that a white man is better than a Negro.'' All the while, the crowd were chanting "Kill the n****r,'' yet what does Johnson do? He beats the crap out of Jeffries, while at the same time, laughing! No matter your opinion on Johnson, you have to respect that.
However, Joe Louis was the total opposite in character; He was mostly quiet, friendly, never seen rocking the boat and humble in victory or defeat.

The fans loved Louis. However, in my opinion, white America never truly saw him as, saw him as ???All American??? hero. There are loads of accounts of his skill in the ring being referred to as ''Speed of the jungle'', ''Jungle frenzy'' and so on. To add insult to injury, he was famously not allowed into the White House. Instead, he met with President Franklin Roosevelt on the White House lawn, shortly before he took on Schmeling.
However, race did play a big role in Louis's image. For example, his nickname displayed it front and center for everyone to see, ???The Brown Bomber.???
Louis did in a positive way promote the idea of black Heavyweight champs, yet in a way, we can look back and say ''you sold out'.' However, back then, there wasn't any other alternative. To be sure, you either did what the establishment wanted or you wouldn't be allowed to get a title shot, it???s that simple.

In my opinion, Johnson stained the image of black Heavyweight boxing for a long period of time, doing harm to the possible emergence of major black fights by ducking many of the other black fighters. This is also a point a lot of people forget or try to raise when talking about Jack Dempsey. However, to try and blame Johnson???s actions for single handily bringing black boxing down, is naive, especially when the likes of Greb, Ketchel and Sullivan lived it up, gambling, womanizing, drinking and so on. They were seen as playboys and as real man, yet when Johnson did the same thing, he was seen as evil and a disgrace to his race. No doubt,, there are double standards when talking about Johnson's behavior compared to other past white champions.
Johnson was black and was king of the most prestigious title in sport - the Heavyweight title of the world ??? which was good enough for most. However, they white media just used Johnson's actions against him as proof of his evil ways. From what I see, you can't blame Johnson for white America's racism against him. It's like blaming a battered wife for being abused instead of the abuser.

As we all know, the hunt for the ''Great white hope,'' initially failed and the only way to get rid of Johnson's grip on the title was to charge him of for violating the ???Mann Act??? for transporting his fiancé, and future wife, Lucille Cameron across state lines. It was not prostitution, as many people say, considering that it was his future wife. Another point people try to say is that Johnson disgraced his race by is actions. Again, this is debatable. A large portion of the Black people saw Johnson as a hero, liking him for his attitude and his refusal of ???not knowing his place??? and doing everything that he shouldn't in terms of social customs when dealing with white people, yet still getting away with it. One of the popular poems during this time showed the pride that the Blacks felt towards Johnson???s victory over a white: ''O my Lord, What a morning, O my Lord, What a feeling, When Jack Johnson Turned Jim Jeffries' Snow-white face to the ceiling.???

To understand the environment of Johnson's reign as champ and the racism of a large number of white America, just listen to the creator of Ring Magazine and Johnson fan Nat Fleischer, who wrote, "It seemed that a White Race cult had suddenly come into existence that took the stand that only a Caucasian heavyweight could hold the championship- a ridiculous situation." In 1915, the search for the Great white hope was answered when Jess Williard, a huge 6???6??? white man, knocked out an old and out of shape Johnson in the scorching heat of the Cuban sun.

Louis had to be what white America wanted their Heavyweight 'Negro' to be; Mainly quiet, obedient, god-fearing and loyal to the establishment, after Johnson won the title, there were race riots around the country. There was no way white America was going to have another ???Johnson-like??? fighter as Heavyweight champ. To be sure, there were other black champions before Johnson, such as Gans, Dixon and 'Barbados' Joe Walcott, and even bare knuckle champions, like Richmond and Molyneaux. However, in 1900's, America, the Heavyweight Champion of the world had an aura to it, and being Heavyweight champion was the closest thing that the average Joe from the growing cities of the US or newly conquered west can get to being a king; If you were the heavyweight champion, you got nation wide fame, fortune, glory and there was no way a 'lesser race' would beat a white fighter and be Heavyweight champion.

With the changing moral opinions of the nation, Louis did help change the opinion's of many about black champions and without Louis, I doubt that there would have been a black heavyweight champion until the late 50's to early 60's. He proved that the skill in the ring counts more than the color of there skin. Louis might have been 'domesticated' to an extent, yet he truly opened the door for black champions and now is remembered as not just one of the greatest boxers ever, but also one of the most popular champions ever. For his part, Jack Johnson is still controversial and his legacy is still being debated to this day. 



 Jack Johnson Top 1-3 of all time......fuck this racist author and his opinions


----------



## GFR (Dec 28, 2005)

*The Appeal of Hopkins-Jones II*

25.12.05 - By Dino Alvarado: It might be 12 years too late for some, but for others, the rematch between Roy Jones Jr. (49-4, 38 KO's) and Bernard Hopkins (46-4, 32 KO'S) will be a* historic occasion that can't be missed.* To the naked eye, this may seem confusing. Why pay $50 for what will most likely be a boring fight between two washed-up boxers? It's simple; history.

Hopkins and Jones have each gone such different paths since their first match on May 22, 1993. Roy Jones Jr. won the fight and built on that momentum by defeating top boxers such as James Toney and Mike McMallum. Jones went on to become the best pound-for-pound boxer in the world for ten years, and was one of the few boxers in recent memory to have crossover appeal; that is, his popularity went beyond the sport. Having won a championship in four different weight classes, he seemed untouchable. The dream ended the day he fought Antonio Tarver.

Despite winning the first match, it was the first time in his career the decision was somewhat disputed; his invincibility was gone. It only got worse after three straight losses; two of them to Tarver and one to Glen Johnson. Nowadays, people question whether Jones really dared to be great, and his legacy is hanging on the ropes.

Hopkins, meanwhile, grew to elite status the hard way. Even after 13 consecutive title defenses in the middleweight division, no one gave him a chance against the then-undefeated Felix Trinidad. He responded with a dominating knockout victory. Only then did the general public take notice, and building on his newly-found fame, he went on to defeat Oscar De La Hoya three years later in one of the biggest fights in the history of the sport. With that win, he established himself as the best pound-for-pound fighter in the world, a title he earned mainly due to Roy Jones's shocking loss to Tarver four months later. Since then, things haven't gone quite as well. After a less-than-convincing win over Howard Eastman, he followed that performance with two straight losses to the new king of the middleweight division, Jermain Taylor. Now the question is whether Hopkins truly is a legend or whether he took advantage of a weak middleweight era. After all, the best natural middleweight he has fought is Taylor, and he lost both times.

Not only is this a match between two future hall-of-famers, but they also make ideal rivals. Jones gained the vote of sympathy from the 1988 Olympics after representing the United States in boxing and unfairly losing in the finals; some would say he gained more popularity losing than he would've had he won the Gold Medal. Hopkins, on the other hand, spent 56 months in prison for armed robbery as a youth and became the anti-marketable fighter. Over the years, Hopkins seemed to grow jealous of Jones's celebrity standing and always demanded a rematch for their first bout in 1993. That fight gave Jones all the confidence he needed to become a legend, but that didn't stop Bernard from getting there himself.

This fight is actually a toss-up to call; Hopkins may seem to have the upper hand at this point, but he's moving up 15 pounds to make this a light-heavyweight bout. Will the extra weight have a negative effect on him? Actually, the most important question is, who has the heart to retire on top? Who has more desire to end their career on their terms? It will be a farewell bout for both boxers. History is at stake on March 11, and if you ask me, that's worth $50 anytime.


----------



## GFR (Dec 29, 2005)

*2005 - The Year in Review, plus Year-End Awards - Part 1*

29.12.05 - By Paul Ruby: 2005 was a year like many others in boxing, and that???s not necessarily a bad thing. It was a year that was predictable at times and unpredictable at others; it was a year that engendered satisfaction and frustration in equal measure. There were times that remind us why we love this sport, but there were also decisions that show us how agonizing it can be.

At heavyweight, 2005 gave us the same phenomenon we have been seeing since Lennox Lewis??? retirement - past-their-prime fighters being recycled into title shot after title shot while younger, hungry fights are left standing outside the fire. As has become standard practice, each major sanctioning body has a different champion and the division is largely devoid of excitement. Still, the landscape looks better than it did a year ago - John Ruiz has been defeated twice, people have largely stopped listening to Chris Byrd???s unrealistic self-evaluations, and a series of exciting young fighters are on the doorstep of becoming household names.

Fights I would love to see in 2006 include Calvin Brock against Danny Williams, Samuel Peter against Kirk Johnson, and Joe Mesi against Sultan Ibragimov, with the winner of each getting a title shot. Though the heavyweight division remains full of problems, the forecast appears much brighter than it did one year ago. For what it???s worth, *I like James Toney to put on a clinic against Hasim Rahman in March.* I am disappointed by Vitali Klitschko???s retirement, but I would not be at all surprised to see him make a return to the ring in the next 18 months.

The Cruiserweight and Light Heavyweight divisions have experienced no major changes in 2005. *Jean-Marc Mormeck* surprised many by defeating Wayne Braithwaite in April. Personally, I was more surprised by Braithwaite???s laissez-faire style in the ring and lack of a game-plan than I was by Mormeck???s hard-charging and aggressive style. Mormeck is set to take on O???Neill Bell in two week???s time. Bell has looked both spectacular and pedestrian in recent fights, so there???s little way to predict which version will show up. Even if the best Bell is in the ring with Mormeck, I still favor the Frenchman because his volume will let him win close rounds and his ability to cut off the ring and close distance quickly will help neutralize Bell???s jab and straight left, his best punch.

At 175, there were few surprises at the top of the division - in Antonio Tarver/ Glen Johnson rematch, Tarver won the fight because he determination and dedication caught up to his talent. Tarver went on to defeat Roy Jones in an unspectacular bout four months later. Two things do, however, warrant mention - the great war waged between Paul Briggs and Tomasz Adamek in Chicago and the class shown by Glen Johnson in looking to the referee and calling for him to stop the fight when he could tell his opponent in September, George Jones, could no longer defend himself.

At Super Middleweight and Middleweight, the focus is almost entirely on the future. The Super Middleweight division features many exciting fighters with contrasting styles from across the globe. Obviously, the biggest fight on the horizon is Jeff Lacy and Joe Calzaghe, set for March 4th. Lacy deserves credit for his willingness to travel across the Atlantic to make this fight happen. Additionally, Mikkel Kessler and Marcus Beyer should dispose of their opponents in January and set the stage for bigger fights in the middle of the year. Hungry young bucks like Chad Dawson, Librado Andrade, and Jackson Chanet will each to try to show they are for real in the coming year.

At Middleweight, Jermain Taylor has established himself as the division???s champion by taking one close decision and one debatable decision over aging Bernard Hopkins. Taylor looked like the fresher and more aggressive fighter in their second bout, but he still must fix some technical flaws before he can reach his full potential. Namely, he spreads his legs so far that he gives up his height and he has difficulty transitioning between offense and defense. In spite of those flaws, he was able to take it to the Executioner. Winky Wright and his snoozer of a style are also on display at Middleweight. Frankly, I???d rather watch paint dry than Wright fight, but I???m the first to admit he???s got formidable skills. Arthur Abraham and Felix Sturm present tough matches to anyone in the division and Sam Soliman is willing and able to put on a good show against any opponent thrown at him.


----------



## GFR (Dec 31, 2005)

*2005 - The Year in Review, plus Year-End Awards - Part 2*

29.12.05 - By Paul Ruby: Like at Heavyweight, the Light Middleweight division is largely full of past-their-prime fighters who remain household names despite diminishing skills. Personally, I can???t blame guys like Shane Mosley, Oscar De La Hoya, Fernando Vargas, Vernon Forrest, and Ricardo Mayorga for trying to make as much money as possible with as little risk. Their legacies are virtually set and, if the buying public is ignorant or nostalgic enough to let them line their pockets even further, then you cannot fault them for taking the opportunity to make a couple million dollars.

The 154-pound division is one of the strangest in boxing right now. Daniel Santos and Kassim Ouma lost to Sergiy Dzinziruk and Roman Karmazin, respectively, and virtually no one forecasted either result. Karmazin looked technically sound and strong as an ox against Ouma, but he had never looked close to the that good beforehand, and he has yet to fight since.

I personally felt Dzinziruk was merely a mandatory opponent that would be summarily dispatched in a boring decision by the Puerto Rican southpaw, but that turned out false when the Ukranian matched and exceeded Santos??? above-average height, skill, and strength. Karmazin faces Alejandro ???Terra??? Garcia, who had a great year, in February and it appears the winner will ultimately square off with either Fernando Vargas or Shane Mosley down the road.

The big name fights in the division are, of course, Vargas/Mosley and Oscar de la Hoya against Ricardo Mayorga. Oscar de la Hoya???s patience and skill will let him butcher Mayorga any day of the week - this is a classic low risk, mammoth reward fight for de la Hoya. On the other hand, Vargas/Mosley is a tough call. Vargas has made a major stylistic change and now focuses on throwing fewer punches per round while protecting himself better than he did in the past.

Given his natural size advantage over Mosley, this new style may actually benefit him. Mosley is no longer the combination-throwing dynamo he was at lightweight years ago. He no longer attacks the body with conviction and, too often, throws just one punch at a time. If Mosley takes chances, he should win this fight because his reflexes are sharper than Vargas???. Still, I tend to favor Vargas because of his size, style, and Mosley???s unwillingness to take risks in his recent fights.

The Welterweight division is heating up perhaps quicker than any other in boxing. Zab Judah, Floyd Mayweather, and Antonio Margarito are already there and Arturo Gatti, Miguel Cotto, and possibly Kostya Tszyu could wind up there before 2006 is over. That said, 2005 was not a great year for the 147 pound division. The only major fight of the year was Zab Judah???s late knockout of Cory Spinks in a fight that turned out to be a lot better than many anticipated. The other major events were Antonio Margarito???s demolition of prospect Kermit Cintron and the arrival of Floyd Mayweather onto the scene. The coming year should provide answers to many questions, but biggest question in my mind is: ???when is somebody going to give Antonio Margarito a shot???? He???s held the WBO belt for almost half a decade, and no high-profile fighter appears willing to sign a contract to fight him. In terms of self-interest, I cannot fault any of them - I believe Margarito is the class of the division and can beat anyone at 147 or below.

My biggest hope for the division in 2006 is that another fighter in their prime will be willing to fight Margarito, because I truly believe he is among the best natural fighters in the sport today. I???ll end the welterweight discussion by admitting that I???m actually pretty surprised the fight between Judah and Mayweather has been finalized given both men???s history of unrealistic purse demands that ignore the realities of business and sports. Still, it is an exciting fight that I believe will catapult Mayweather closer to the stardom he craves. I like Mayweather to win by a knockout within seven rounds. Mayweather???s talent and desire far exceed those of Judah, who I believe has been vastly over-rated for years. Judah is a fine fighter and deserving champion, but he is not a fighter that should be considered among the elite of the sport based on accomplishments or talent.


----------



## GFR (Dec 31, 2005)

*2005 - The Year in Review, plus Year- End Awards - Part 3*

30.12.05 - By Paul Ruby: For the last half decade, the 140 pound division has hosted some of boxing???s most elite talents, as well as some of the true class acts of the sport - guys like Arturo Gatti, Kostya Tszyu, and my pick for Fighter of the Year, Ricky Hatton. The potential arrival of fighters like Acelino Freitas, Juan Lazcano, and Jose Luis Castillo from Lightweight as well as up-and-comers like Carlos Maussa and Miguel Cotto make for countless potentially interesting fights. The past year marked a changing of the guard when Hatton took out Tszyu in June. At this time, it appears that Hatton is the class of the field, with Tszyu still not far behind. Hatton the followed that victory with Carlos Maussa, the unorthodox Colombian fresh of a TKO of once highly-touted Vivian Harris.

At the moment, it appears Hatton is taking a much-deserved breather, but I hope that all would take a moment to track his career and progress during the last few years.

Every step of the way, critics have doubted him, and each time he has proven them wrong. He has kept fighting and winning his fights convincingly and, in doing so, has established himself among the great fighters and sportsmen in boxing today. His victory over Tszyu should also do nothing to diminish Tszyu???s record over the last decade as one of the boxing???s greatest fighters as well as one of the sport???s best representatives to the public. There is also buzz within the last week that Hatton may sign with Golden Boy Promotions. The BBC reports that this is only speculation with nothing yet finalized, but this should come as pleasing news to American fight fans who know that Hatton has not fought on this side of the pond since 2000.

The greatest fight of this young millennium was waged in 2005 at Lightweight between Diego Corrales and Jose Luis Castillo. Though controversy surrounds their second fight, the quality of their first fight should not be overshadowed even for a second. The first bout in May was waged at a higher quality on both ends than any other fights in recent memory. Let???s all hope the 3rd installment in February sees both fighters make weight and go to war with even footing like they did the first time around.

The Lightweight division also saw one of the upsets of the year when Zahir Raheem outpointed Erik Morales. Morales??? frame may not be able to truly handle 135 pounds and he is poised to return to 130, but nothing should be taken away from Raheem???s accomplishment. Unfortunately, Raheem has done little to capitalize on this huge win; he has not fought since. Personally, I would love to see Raheem face off against a true Lightweight like Acelino Freitas, provided Freitas chooses to stay at 135.

The Super Featherweight division may have more star power than any other in boxing. The division features Marco Antonio Barrera, Manny Pacquaio, and Erik Morales. Each of those fighters has shown a willingness to challenge himself with other elite boxers, and that is an attribute far too few fighters today possess. Each of the above men is a throwback to a forgotten era when fighters truly sought to succeed not only financially, but also wanted to show the world that they truly are the best around. The division has everything - savvy veterans, elusive southpaws like Yodsanan 3-K Battery, hard-charging volume punchers like Robbie Peden, and a pair of unknown fighters from South and Central America that appear capable of defeating anyone on the right night in Jorge Barrios and Vicente Mosquera.

In 2006, Morales and Pacquiao are set to square off and Barrera is taking on another past-his-prime opponent on pay-per-view. Neither Barrios nor Mosquera are currently signed to fight (because each has fought within the last three weeks), so I truly hope the one of them is given a shot against Barrera or one of the other higher-profile fighters in the division.

At Featherweight, the class of the field is Juan Manuel Marquez. Unfortunately, Marquez??? trainer and manager, Nacho Beristain, has made some questionable decisions recently in guiding Marquez??? career. Marquez is signed to fight Chris John, an unknown Indonesian who is probably the biggest threat to Marquez in the division, for virtually no money. Marquez is chalked to make just over $30,000, so I tend to question whyhe is not only taking the risk, but also going to Indonesia to do so. Prospect Joan Guzman recently won an eliminator for a WBO title shot, but it remains to be seen whether a title bout can be made with Scott Harrison. I love Guzman, but I do not like this fight at all for him. I think he lacks the big-fight experience needed to really compete with Harrison. Additionally, though both fighters stand about 5'7, Harrison is enormous for a featherweight while Guzman probably should still be at 122; still, the latter has been working with Roger Mayweather of late and Mayweather???s ability to teach defense and a two-handed attack should prove useful to Guzman.

Two American prospects are coming off set-backs at 126 in Rocky Juarez and Robert Guerrero. To be honest, I have never been terribly high on either of them, but I believe Juarez will ultimately have a much better career than Guerrero, and I like the steps he???s taken since his loss to Humberto Soto.

Some of the best fighters in the sport and best fights of the year took place below featherweight. Sadly, these divisions are largely ignored by all but the most hardcore of fans. In an attempt to cater to all, I???ll quickly run through names to look for in each division. At Super Bantamweight, Oscar Larios and Israel Vasquez are the class of the field; they???ve fought thrice, with Vasquez taking two. Beyond the two of them, the best fighter in the division is Mayhar Monshipour, an Iranian based out of France, and southpaw Celestino Caballero.

Still, no fighter in the division can compare with the likes of Larios and Vasquez. At Bantamweight, Rafael Marquez is probably the best fighter at that weight since Carlos Zarate, 25 years ago. Still, there are other very good - and possibly great - fighters in the division. Jhonny Gonzales is an exciting fighter with a 17 fight win streak set to take on Mark ???Too Sharp??? Johnson in February. I would prefer to see Marquez challenge himself by moving up in weight, but a fight with Gonzales during 2006 would almost certainly prove an entertaining affair.


----------



## GFR (Dec 31, 2005)

*2005 - The Year in Review, plus Year- End Awards - Part 4*

30.12.05 - By Paul Ruby: At Super Flyweight, the two top fighters are probably Martin Castillo and Jose Navarro. Castillo is managed by Frank Espinoza, who also manages Israel Vasquez, while Navarro is best known for being the victim of the year???s most despicable robbery in his fight against Katsushige Kawashima of Japan. Navarro is now set to return to Japan to face Kawashima???s conqueror, Masamori Tokuyama; let???s hope this trip turns out better for him than the last. Martin Castillo is slated for face Alexander Munoz in late January. Unfortunately, the two have already fought with Castillo???s skill basically neutralizing Munoz??? power for the duration of the fight. Personally, I???d prefer to see Castillo in with Fernando Montiel or Rosendo Alvarez, but those are fight that will have to wait for another day.

The Flyweight division is probably boxing???s most competitive division below 130 pounds, where at least four fighters can legitimately claim to be the division???s best - Pongsaklek Wonjongkam, Lorenzo Parra, Vic Darchinyan, and Jorge Arce. Among them, Arce is the probably the strongest and most complete fighter. Wonjongkam has toiled in Asia, and is on the back end of his career. Darchinyan has fewer fights than Parra, but each has faced only a few top-15 quality opponents.

Comparing the two, I think the Aussie Darchinyan has more promise. He is more powerful and he is a disciplined product of Jeff Fenech???s training. Head-to-head, I would favor Darchinyan, who I believe is second only to Arce. Arce made a name for himself this year against another Australian, Hussein Hussein. The two waged a great war on the Morales-Pacquaio undercard and then Arce demolished Hussein in the rematch months later. Arce had a good a 2005 as anyone in the sport. I sincerely wish that people would take more notice of the smaller fighters in this game because their talent is on par with the larger fighters, and often exceeds it.

American fight fans can cheer for two of the top Light Flyweights in the world in Brian Viloria and Will Grigsby. Viloria is the 2000 Olympian trained by Freddie Roach. He captured the WBC 108-pound title with a sensational knockout of Eric Ortiz on the Morales/Raheem undercard. The public was high on Viloria when he first turned pro, but lost interest after he failed to produce knockouts. His victory over Ortiz shows that Viloria has power and will probably be more of a force at 108 than he could have been at 112. He???s now set to face former Strawweight kingpin Jose Aguirre in February.

In his last two fights, Aguirre has been knocked out and quit, so hopefully Viloria can provide some excitement. The other American in the fray is Minnesotan Will Grigsby. Grigsby has been a professional for 17 years, but has fought only 23 times. Despite inactivity and managerial problems, Grigsby has precision punching skills that rival almost anyone in the sport. Grigsby lacks big power, but shocked many in beating Victor Burgos on the Wright/Trinidad undercard. Grigsby faces 19-1-1 Ulises Solis next week in what should prove to be an interesting fight that should feature Grigsby boxing circles around his younger foe. Remember, the only fighters Grigsby has ever lost to are the inimitable Finito Lopez and Michael Carbajal. Of course, Grigby turns 36 in three months, and that is positively ancient for a fighter at 108. The best fighter in the division, however, is probably Roberto Vasquez, a 22 year old Panamanian who can do it all. Vasquez took part in a fight with Beibis Mendoza in April that many thought was an early frontrunner for fight of the year until Corrales/Castillo.


----------



## KentDog (Jan 13, 2006)

Hey foreman, I got bad news. It seems the Jones v Hopkins 2 fight has been called off. Thought I should post as soon as I found out since we were both looking forward to this fight. I wonder what Roy is going to do now; I was pretty certain he would retire after this fight.

*Hopkins-Jones unravels!*
The proposed March 11 light heavyweight fight between Bernard Hopkins and Roy Jones Jr. has fallen apart. An verbal agreement to split the pot 50/50 unraveled in negotiations over the "finer points" involved in what was to be an HBO-PPV telecast. Golden Boy Promotions CEO Richard Schaefer will meet with Hopkins and HBO in New York City at the end of the month to discuss 'The Executioner's' future options. "I have to wait until our meeting before I know for sure, but there's probably a 70-30 chance he'd take a high-profile fight," Schaefer told the Las Vegas Review-Journal. "But there's always that possibility we could go to Philly and have a 'Thank You, Philadelphia,' thing there that would be a celebration of his career."

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hopkins, meanwhile, will appear today on ESPN Hollywood (ESPN2 6pm EST/ 3pm PST). The future Hall-of-Famer will tour the headquarters of IceLink Watch in Los Angeles, California. An estimated 70% of the hip-hop jewelry on the market is crafted by the company. The show will replay at 12am ET/9pm PT.
_Thursday, January 12 2006_


----------



## KentDog (Jan 13, 2006)

*About the Taylor-Wright Fight*

This was new to me... *DiBella just going to give up Taylor's title by ducking the mandatory defense?*


Shaw: The fight's off! 
January 10, 2006 

By Karl Freitag

"Lou DiBella called everybody yesterday and told them that the fight's off, so the fight's off," Gary Shaw, promoter of WBC #1 ranked Winky Wright told Fightnews.com today. "I don't know if there's going to be a purse bid [the WBC has a purse bid scheduled for January 30]. He says he's not going. He said the fight's off. If the fight's off and he's not going, then Jermain Taylor would lose his title."

If Taylor is stripped of his WBC belt, Wright would fight the highest available contender for the vacant title. At the moment WBC #2 is Felix Sturm, but Sturm is slated to challenge Maselino Masoe for the vacant WBA "regular" title. #3 is Kelly Pavlik, Sam Soliman is #4 and Ike Quartey (also promoted by DiBella) is #5. Taylor would still have his WBA super champion title and the WBO belt.

Shaw confirmed that HBO's top offer of $5 million but stated he could make the fight happen. "We'll give Jermain the $4 million, see if they'll take it. They won't take it. I'll give Jermain $4,050,000 -- $50,000 more." Shaw said he could make the economics work with the site fee and the international TV rights in addition to the HBO money.

DiBella made an offer to Wright for $3 million, but Shaw is seeking parity. "If you look at it, Winky could say, 'I beat Shane Mosley twice and shut out Trinidad, I think this is 60/40 my way. I was fighting as a pro, undefeated when Jermain was an amateur.' He's smart enough to know that this is a true 50/50 fight. One of these guys is not bigger than the other. 

Shaw added, "Lou's got his ego on the line. I think he's hurting Jermain because no matter what, until he goes through Winky Wright he will not be considered the best middleweight in the world. I don't care if he goes to some men's clothing store to get ten more belts. It's about [Jermain], if he goes through Winky Wright there's no question, he's the single best middleweight in the world."

With Pacquiao-Morales, Corrales-Castillo and Lacy-Calzaghe, Shaw is involved in many of the big fights taking place in early 2005. "I'm not a one trick pony," he commented. "DiBella's a one trick pony. Maybe he's afraid to fight Winky because if he loses Jermain, he has nothing else. What's he have? That's where he's coming from. But, to call everybody and say that the fight is off. This isn't when he ran HBO giving out 80 million dollars. Now he's trying to make a dollar. That's not how you conduct yourself. That's like if you talk to someone and you're in the middle of negotiations and all of s sudden you just blow, I mean, why? What do you achieve? You take it all the way until you realize there's an impasse and at that impasse is when you say 'obviously we can't do this deal,' and both sides move on. What he did was amateur hour."

------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Taylor-Wright talks break down!*
By Karl Freitag
Talks between the camps of middleweight champion Jermain Taylor and top challenger Winky Wright have reached an impasse. "They asked for 50% of the money and 50% of the control. That is not happening," Taylor's promoter Lou DiBella told Fightnews.com. "I made them an incredibly fair deal which is better than they would get in a purse bid with the WBC. HBO offered $5 million total and wouldn't come up a dollar. I offered Winky $3 million. I'm taking the risk on the site, too. I am not giving them 50% control.....There's no further room to negotiate because we know what the numbers are. We both have our positions. I hold no animosity toward Winky, Gary Shaw (Wright's promoter) or Jim Wilkes (Wright's manager). They have to do what's in their fighter's best interest. I have to do what's in my fighter's best interest."
_Monday, January 9 2006_


----------



## GFR (Jan 13, 2006)

That sucks......I bet they both got so greedy and fought over top billing...
They bioth just need to give it up......both are too old now.


----------



## KentDog (Jan 14, 2006)

Yeah, it's sad that greed so often ruins the sport. Neither fighters have much left in them, it would have been a great going out fight. B-Hop will have at least one more fight, while Roy is already filthy rich and has no huge incentive to fight any more unless approached with something good (big money fight). He seems to have a pretty steady job at Ringside.


----------



## GFR (Jan 16, 2006)

*ESB Exclusive Interview: James Toney
*







15.01.06 - By *Travis Marks*: For close to fifteen years the mercurial James ???Lights Out??? Toney has entertained the public. Whether be in or out the ring, Toney has a way of capturing a crowd. On May 10, 1991 Toney arrived into stardom following his upset knockout win over then pound for pound dynamo Michael ???Second To??? Nunn. Toney, trailing in the fight all night stopped Nunn in the eleventh round and in the process became the IBF Middleweight champion. Following that win Toney went on to fight and defeat a virtual who???s who in the Middleweight and Super Middleweight. Mike McCallum, Iron Barkley, Reggie Johnson, and ???Prince??? Charles Williams are opponents who were conquered by ???Lights Out.??? During that time span Toney revealed that he was not only a super talent in the ring; he also had the gift of gab. His pre and post fight interviews were always entertaining..

 Toney???s career hit a snag when he lost his IBF Super Middleweight championship to an undefeated Roy Jones Jr. by unanimous decision. He followed up that loss by dropping a decision to Montell Griffin in his debut fight at Light Heavyweight. Following that defeat Toney returned to his winning ways but his dedication was not there like it once was as he was often out of shape for fights. Rock bottom came when he lost to little known Drake Thadski by majority decision in May 1997. Toney fought once more and then took a two year break to sort things out.

 After fighting for a few years in obscurity, James Toney returned to prominence when he captured the IBF Cruiserweight title on April 26, 2004 from Vassiliy Jirov in one of the great bouts of the new millennium. Toney made a successful move to Heavyweight following that win by knocking out former great Evander Holyfield. 

 Toney captured Heavyweight gold by defeating then WBA champion John Ruiz. His victory was short-lived when he was stripped of his title for testing positive for steroids. James did not let that stop him. He continued his winning ways and was rewarded when the WBC made him the mandatory challenger for their version of the Heavyweight title.

Eastsideboxing.com recently caught up with the former three time and three division champion James Toney. At a press conference held in the fabulous Tavern on the Green in New York???s Central Park it was formally announced that Toney will be challenging WBC Heavyweight champion Hasim ???The Rock??? Rahman for his title on March 18th, 2006 at the Boardwalk Hall in Atlantic City. Rahman became champion when former champion Vitali Klitchsko vacated the title by retiring due to a debilitating knee injury. Toney filled us in on his thoughts about this upcoming bout, his run-in with Rahman and also reflects on his career. 

*Eastsideboxing.com: 		James, How excited are you about this fight?*

James Toney: (Answering before the question is fully asked in an extremely animated manner) I???m excited! I???m excited because it???s finally happening. It took a while to get here. I never thought it would happen. We kept on waiting for the fake champ Vitali Klitchsko and that never happen, so then after he bailed out ???Rock??? (Hasim Rahman) was good enough to go ahead and save the fight. He didn???t really want to fight me but he had to fight me. I give him credit for sticking to his word.

*ESB:	What style problems does he present to you?*

JT: None at all. There is nothing new here. I see stuff like this everyday. I have been preparing for this all my life. Since day one in boxing, being in the Kronk Gym (Emanuel Steward???s famed boxing gym located in Detroit, Michigan), and the Johnson recreation center, I have been prepared. I have been in with all the best fighters in the world, from middleweight to heavyweight and I have destroyed every single one of them.

*ESB:	What do you think about him as a fighter?*

JT:	He???s a good fighter but like I said, he???s not on my level.  And I???m going to show him that come March 18th. 

*ESB:	Tell us something about the altercation that happened between the two of you.*

JT: (Becoming very animated and also raising his voice) Let???s get something straight right now, he did not slap me! I wouldn???t let my momma slap me and get away with it. He did not slap me! What it was was that me and my wife were down in Cancun having a good time. Everybody was around me, when he (Rahman) came out nobody was paying him attention so he said ???The Champ is here.??? I looked around, ???Oh you???re talking about me.??? Next thing you know he pushes me and I push him back. With four hotel security guards holding me back, two had my legs and two had my arms, he tried to slap me. I swung back like this (leaning his upper body back) he nicked me on my lip and cut me. That???s where the supposed slap came from. That???s some real bullshit. If he really wanted to get at me he could have got at me. Like I said, I don???t have bodyguards for me, I do have bodyguards with me but the bodyguards are for those motherf**kers. Period! 

*ESB:	Why have you been able to do the same things at heavyweight that you were able to do at middleweight?*

JT: I???m a natural born fighter. Look at my tapes; I haven???t deviated too much from when I first started. I still fight in the pocket; I rather stay in the pocket. That let???s you know who the fighter is. And you see when I get hit (smiling) I smile at the guy and let him know that shit aint do nothing.

*ESB:	Have you ever been hurt in a fight?*

JT: Yeah, I???ve been hurt before. But you know what? When you get hurt, you don???t leave a notice. You don???t go ahead and run like this (moving back and panicking) that???s when people know you???re hurt. And when you are violently hurt that???s when you start dancing, you do like Roy Jones (doing a dance mocking Roy Jones, the onlookers burst into uncontrollable laughter)

*ESB:	Who hurt you? Merqui Sosa?*

JT: Sosa hurt me! Iran Barkley hurt me also. When Iran hit me, I swear to God to this day, when that motherf**ker hit me dog, I felt that shit for two weeks. But like I said, I was going to let him know. It???s a mind game; your mind gets you to through things.

*ESB:	What???s keeps you going in boxing?*

JT: 	I love boxing. I love to fight. I have fun fighting. I love to fight.

*ESB:	Who would you like to fight if you???re successful against Rahman?*

JT: Whoever you people (the press) want me to fight, that???s who I???ll fight. I don???t want ya???ll to put me in there with anybody who???s a ???Great White Hope.??? I don???t want any of those. I want a legitimate challenge. That???s why I???m fighting Rahman, he???s a legitimate challenge. 

*ESB:	Can a fight with Chris Byrd happen?*

JT: (Raising his voice and initially addressing his entourage) You hear this shit? The Chris Byrd fight was suppose to happen the night before the Superbowl???in Detroit. But you know what, he did that shit in his last fight, everything got cut off. He killed himself. And anyway, I hope you send this message to Chris Byrd: Quit having your wife talk for you, Piggie Smalls. His wife???s name is Piggie Smalls Byrd. 

*ESB: Let me ask you one last question. Are you still the King in Madden? Because I know my Madden game is thorough and no one is beating me.* 

JT:	(Getting excited) I got a challenge! When do you want to do this?			

*ESB:	Whenever, we can play today if you want to.*

JT:	I have to leave today. Fight week bring your ass down to Atlantic City. Who do you use?

*ESB:	I use the Lions. With Joey Harrington.*

JT: You use the Lions? I???ll smoke your ass! By the way go get my new boxing game ???Lights Out versus the Legends???, it comes out in February. You???ll see James Toney fighting Joe Louis, all the way down to Jersey Joe Walcott.

*ESB:	Is there anything you like to say in closing?*

JT: Travis, I???m going to kick your ass come March in Madden. Cause you can???t see me in Madden, can???t nobody see me in Madden. You???ve got a lot of talk out there, bring your ass and bring the cash. 

Eastsideboxing.com would like to thank James Toney for granting us an interview. We would also like to wish him the best of luck on March 18th as he attempts to capture the WBC Heavyweight championship belt from Hasim Rahman.​


----------



## aceshigh (Jan 20, 2006)

james toney is the only decent personality guy in boxing right now


----------



## GFR (Jan 21, 2006)

*Defending Boxing - a Counterpunch Aimed at The Sport???s Haters
*

20.01.06 - By *James Slater*: I consider the sport of boxing to be unique in its ability to thrill and reward its fans. I also feel there is so much more depth to the sport than many people choose, or are able, to recognise. Some see boxing as a mindless and brutal spectacle with two men simply attempting to knock each other senseless. These people are missing a whole lot! Yes, boxing is a tough sport and, at times, fights can be brutal, but at the same time the talent on display can be a thing of beauty. The fight game is still referred to as ???The sweet science???, and the object in the ring is to hit and not be hit. Boxers are capable of putting on a mesmerising and complex ballet of subtle movement to avoid oncoming blows and this is what I would point out were anyone to question my use of the word beautiful.

Boxing can also be likened to physical chess, where the mind of a boxer is tested to its limits in terms of thinking ahead and anticipating his opponent???s next move. Surely then, this sport is not one for the mindless stereotypes that its critics would have us believe. Superbly gifted maestros of the manly art of self defence such as; Jack Johnson, Benny Leonard, Willie Pep and Pernell Whitaker, to name only a few of the pugilists who appeared almost impossible to lay a glove on when at their peak, force anyone not suffering from being biased or ignorant to admit that the skill level involved in boxing far outweighs the one of brutality. Clearly boxing is not a sport for dummies. It is a sport where nothing other than the sharpest of minds will succeed. The discipline and sacrifice that is also necessary in becoming a fine professional fighter is another factor deserving of great respect.

I hope by now I have given a good argument to disagree with the wrongly held view by some that boxing only serves a purpose to mindless thugs and savages. But along with the talent that fighters possess, we must also admire the way boxing provides a way out for so many who would not have had a chance were it not available. Boxing does far more positive than negative. A life of crime has been avoided by so many youngsters, who, without the discipline and guidance provided to them through trained aggression may well have been tempted to stray down the wrong path. This is understood by all people connected to the sport. It???s a crying shame the ???Let???s ban boxing??? brigade cannot see how mistaken their contempt for the sport is. If they could see this then they would be aware of just how unforgivable a wrong it would be to take it away, and along with it what might have been THEIR only chance in life had they not been born into such fortunate circumstances, where their time is seemingly taxed by nothing more than complaining.

I want to say I truly love the sport of boxing. If I didn???t I wouldn???t be writing this article. I love it with a genuine passion and have done for years now. I???m sure, I KNOW, I will continue to do so for the rest of my life. Why? Because boxing is a sport like no other and boxers are athletes like no other. It is the toughest sport to participate in and I believe the toughest to be a fan of; you really have to love it. What do I mean? Well, to me its simple really. Boxing requires hard work and loyalty to be a fan (as you read on you will see that I wasn???t suffering from being biased as I wrote this article, I also acknowledge the bad points that boxing, as with all other sports, has. ) and I mean a real fan; someone who will sit through all the prelim bouts, who will watch all the boxing they can and who will read everything on the sport they can. We are guys who know the difference between a standing eight count and a mandatory eight count! Hard work? Yeah, what other sport has all the bullshit attached to it that boxing has? You know what I mean; the bad decisions, the politics-the match ups that never get made, the governing bodies (the alphabet soup gang), the corruption and the incompetents, e.g. commentators that seem to know nothing about what they???re watching. Commentators and ???experts??? who you simply wonder how they ever got their (privileged) jobs in the first place.

No other sport has all the above and many more ills that I could list, but I wont waffle on any more, you get my point. Boxing has a lot of excess baggage it has to contend with. And we fans have to contend with it too ; it???s the hardest sport to like, to be loyal to, therefore it MUST be the most rewarding. Why else would we stay with it? I liken it to a tough marriage, it takes hard work, effort and love to make it work, but when it does it???s simply the greatest! No other sport is as rewarding, no other sport is as personal either; it???s just man against man in a squared circle. Period.There???s no team support, there???s no backup, there???s nowhere to hide. They???re on their own in the ring, and we fans understand and appreciate this. We respect the raw courage needed from the fighters because we see it up close - ringside! It???s almost like we???re in there, we???re with our boxer, it???s personal! You really get your payback with this great sport, boxers give one hundred percent in that ring.

There is nothing quite like a big world title fight, the heart really does start pounding. Boxing can require endurance to simply observe. It can be exhausting, yet at the end you???re invigorated because you have been involved; it was raw, it was powerful, it was real!

Yes, the men and women who list boxing as nothing more than a barbaric and brutal sport are missing a whole lot. I almost feel sorry for them! Almost.​


----------



## GFR (Jan 21, 2006)

*Reclaiming lost glory, which Morales will turn up on Saturday night?
*






20.10.06 - *Andy Meacock*: I wrote an article last September after Erik Morales lost to Zahir Raheem. In my article, I speculated on the possible reasons that Morales looked so bad that night against Raheem. At the time I mentioned a few possible reasons such as a bad match up of styles, long-term fatigue and that I felt Morales was not suited for the 135lp division.

I do still believe that Erik Morales is slowing down. This is understandable when you consider his rough style of fighting and the level of opposition he has faced. All athletes reach a point when their peak has passed and I do feel that Morales is perhaps just past that peak.

Now all of this speculation over Morales will be answered on Saturday when he competes in possibly the most important fight of his great career, the rematch with Manny Pacquiao. The first fight between the two in March last year was a true classic and Morales won a close points decision. 

Comparing Morales??? last two opponents, Pacquiao and Raheem, is like comparing night and day. In Pacquiao, you have an aggressive fighter who loves to fight on the front foot and throws punches with explosive power. Raheem on the other hand is very slick and prefers to box rather than just trade. So on that basis it is impossible to really judge Morales as his two fights were against very different opponents..

What other factors are involved in this fight?

*The Gloves*

After losing the first fight, Pacquiao complained a great deal about the fact he was forced to use Winning gloves, rather than his preferred choice of Reyes gloves. Now for those who don???t know the difference between the gloves I???ll briefly explain. Reyes gloves are generally considered to be ???punchers??? gloves. Winning gloves are generally considered to provide more protection to the hand and in theory there is less chance of suffering hand injuries. Both types of gloves weigh the same. It???ll be interesting as both men will be wearing Reyes gloves on Saturday as opposed to Winning gloves last year.

*Preparation*

Another complaint that Pacquiao had after the first encounter was to do with his preparation. People like Freddy Roach complained that they were not given suitable accommodation and this may have affected Pacquiao???s mental and physical energy that night. This seems hard to believe when you consider the importance of a fight between the two but if it is true then it is a valid excuse.

*New Trainer*

Erik Morales on the other hand has made some notable changes since losing to Raheem last year. He decided to drop his father and trainer Jose Morales in exchange for José Luis ???Maestro??? López. This is a bold move for Morales to make when you consider the importance of this fight but I???m sure in Morales??? mind he knew he needed to shake things up. If the fight gets tough it will be interesting to see how the two communicate.

*Psychology*

The big question for me is how Morales will react to his last fight against Raheem. Morales has lost two of his last three fights. His losses were against top quality opponents but the fact remains that he lost those fights. A man as a proud as Morales will be finding those losses very difficult to stomach and it will be interesting to see just what kind of mental state he brings to the ring on Saturday. I think Morales is the type of fighter who could be so much better if he didn???t get so involved emotionally in fighting. He???ll need to maintain clarity of thought if he is to defeat Pacquiao on Saturday.

*So what will happen come Saturday night?*

This all depends really on what Morales brings to the ring. The frustrating thing about Morales is that he makes fights harder than they need to be. Morales does have the ability to box when he wants to but more often than not he will allow his macho pride to get him involved in a war. 

I like Pacquiao for the entertainment he brings to boxing but I do feel that he is limited on a technical level and relies too much on his power. The way Morales won the first fight was by pressuring Pacquiao and making him fight on the back foot. I think Morales will need to adopt a similar set of tactics this time around.

*The implications if they lose?*

I think if Pacquiao loses then it???s not the end of the world for him as he still has a big rematch with Marco Antonio Barrera to look forward to. I think if Morales was to lose then it would possibly be the end of his career as I can???t see any other fights out there for him at this stage of his career should he lose again.

In closing, I like Morales to win another close fight by decision or maybe a late stoppage. I think Morales understands the importance of this fight and will be prepared to employ similar tactics to what he used in the first fight. I expect him to press the fight from the start, use his weigh advantage and keep Pacquiao on the back foot. Whatever happens, it should be another classic???​


----------



## GFR (Jan 21, 2006)

*Results From Las Vegas: Pac KOs Morales*
 												Manny Pacquiao W TKO 10 Erik Morales


----------



## GFR (Jan 22, 2006)

*HBO Presents Exclusive Delay Broadcast of Morales-Pacquiao 2
*

22.01.06 - It's a special edition of WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP BOXING when HBO Sports presents the exclusive delay broadcast of the highly anticipated super featherweight showdown ERIK MORALES VS. MANNY PACQUIAO 2, airing SATURDAY, JAN. 28 at 9:45 p.m. ET/ 6:45 p.m. PT, on HBO. The HBO Sports broadcast team, which was ringside for the live event, will call all the action. Morales vs. Pacquaio 2 was contested on Saturday, Jan. 21 at the Thomas & Mack Center in Las Vegas..  The scheduled 12-round super featherweight showdown was originally seen live on HBO Pay-Per-View.

 The exclusive HBO replay will be paired with the live welterweight showdown between Arturo Gatti and Thomas Damgaard from Atlantic City. It marks the first World Championship Boxing telecast of 2006 on HBO, the network???s 34th of televising the sweet science.

The replay of Morales vs. Pacquaio 2 and the Gatti-Damgaard fight will also be presented on HBO2 on Sunday, Jan. 29 at 10:00 a.m. and 5:30 p.m. and Tuesday, Jan. 31 at 11:45 p.m. Those times are ET/PT.​


----------



## GFR (Jan 22, 2006)

*Pound for Pound Top Ten
*






22.01.06 - *By Aaron King*

*1. Floyd Mayweather Jr. (140)*
Pretty Boy received a forced lesson in humility ??? set up for the biggest payday of his career, only to see it go down the drain when Zab Judah inexplicably lost to Carlos Baldomir. The fight???s still on, but with much less zip. Thanks Zab.

*2. Winky Wright (160)*
Fight with Jermain Taylor seems in peril, although it will happen sooner or later. He wants 50-50, and by all means, he shouldn???t get it. In the meantime, he has little room to move after a tougher-than-expected win over Sam Soliman..

*3. Marco Antonio Barrera (130)*
Has a date set for March 25 against lightweight titlist Jesus Chavez or perhaps even Jorge Barrios. Word is that it won???t be a pay-per-view. Either matchup is a doozy.

*4. Jermain Taylor (160)*
Victory over Bernard Hopkins in the rematch was by no means convincing or dominating, but there is no disputing who kingpin at middleweight is. Because of that, he should get at least 60% against Wright. That isn???t happening and neither is the fight for the time being.

*5. Ricky Hatton (140)*
Scored a solid 10th round knockout over tough ex-title holder Carlos Maussa. Hopefully now he can make some big things happen in a very talented section of the boxing landscape. The consensus Fighter of the Year may come to the U.S. after being signed by one of the plethora of promoters who are courting him.

*6. Manny Pacquiao (130)*
Pacquiao???s victory over Erik Morales was dominant enough that he may deserve to be higher than six. Some have said that Morales is a shot fighter, but he didn???t seem that way through the first five rounds. Pacquiao just beat him up and took the flames from the usually fiery Morales.

*7. Jose Luis Castillo (135)*
The third (possibly not final) meeting against Diego Corrales is postponed for late Spring, early Summer in (my mother???s hometown) El Paso, Texas. Chico???s rib injury may be a blessing in disguise, especially for Corrales, giving both men more time to recover from the torrent pace of their series, which would have been three fights in nine months.

*8. Antonio Tarver (175)*
Despite having some excellent fights on the table, a third match with Glenn Johnson or a date with Taylor, he???ll probably elect to stay at heavyweight after his portrayal of Mason ???The Line??? Dixon for the upcoming Rocky movie. 

*9. Rafael Marquez (118*)
Great TKO win over a tough Silence Mabuza, but there is little chance that we will see Marquez at bantamweight much longer.

*10. Juan Manuel Marquez (126)*
Being relegated to the number 10 spot is by no means Marquez???s fault. His manager Nacho Beristain has done anything but manage his ultra-talented fighter. After his upcoming fight against Chris John in his homeland of Indonesia, hopefully Marquez can get a fight with Pacquiao. At 31, he???s running out of time.

Next in line (in alphabetical order): Ivan Calderon, Joe Calzaghe, Martin Castillo, Diego Corrales, Bernard Hopkins, Glenn Johnson, Jeff Lacy, Antonio Margarito

On another note, I have to say a word about my hometown Pittsburgh Steelers. I have obligations to tend to today, but nobody should expect to pull me from the television today. My prediction, the ???Steel Curtain??? shuts down the Denver running game and forces Jake Plummer to make mistakes. Pittsburgh wins 27-17 and goes to Detroit.​


----------



## GFR (Jan 22, 2006)

*ERIK GETS ???PAC???D IN???
*






22.01.06 - By *Wray Edwards:* Philippine superstar Manny ???Pacman??? Pacquiao engineered sweet revenge tonight for his UD loss to Erik Morales last March. With superior punching power, a better chin and tighter conditioning, the twenty-seven year old slugger was just too much for the aging Mexican. As the song goes, ???What a difference a day makes???twenty-four little hours.??? In this example it was ten months. Teenagers often refer to those over thirty as ???OLD???. In the case of Super Featherweight boxers they have a point. Morales is perilously close to the big Three-O and it was obvious. Additionally, a case might be made that fifty-two professional boxing matches have taken their toll to make it an old thirty for Erik.

Even though Manny is on a similar pace, his physiology seems more suited to the rigors of the sport. He is shockingly tough. Marquez hit Pacquiao so hard a worm-hole formed around his head threatening to warp him into a parallel universe. All that did was cause Manny to try harder. What happened in this fight appeared to be a minor changing of the guard at 130. Though the Pacster showed his usual balance problems, he obviously had a new arrow in his quiver: the straight right which Morales ate like Doritos all night long..

*ROUND ONE* was a bit of ???talking over old times??? for the two.  They danced around and threw a few as their bodies warmed to the task.

*ROUND TWO* saw Manny throw a withering left which sent Erik staggering back, grasping at the ropes with his right glove to keep from going down. That punch was a harbinger of doom for Morales. It was almost good enough to send him to the cloth???and would have been pretty much a first for Erik. Manny had served notice that he was going to be much more of a challenge this time.

*ROUNDS THREE, FOUR AND FIVE* were back-and-forth as attrition was the name of the game. Manny dominated the moving ahead action while Erik demonstrated more of a counter-punching response. The author usually considers that when a boxer shakes his head after getting tagged, it is a sign that he has been stung rather than a valid denial of effect. In this fight one must consider that when Pacquiao said no in this way, he was not bluffing. Manny???s inventory of punches and head movement were markedly improved. Freddy Roach???s training is most likely the source of Manny???s increased use of uppercuts, drubbing combos and focus.

*ROUND SIX* was surely a ten/eighter for Pacquiao, and proof positive that he was rising above Erik in stamina and power. At 2:07 Manny launched a seven punch combo of which four found the mark. The word ???drubbing??? really applies here. Besides classical combos, Manny would often just pummel Morales with seven or eight ???whacky-smackies??? which not only looked spiffy, but served more of a purpose to dither Morales than hurt him.

1:06 Manny throws a right lead followed by a straight left which folds Erik???s chin right down to his chest, then a ¾ right uppercut twisting Morales??? head to the right, then, as Erik retreats a right flick lead followed by another left which misses. Somewhere in there or shortly before Pacquiao has badly broken Erik???s nose. It looks like a sack of pebbles. 

Just before the bell Manny gets Erik in the corner, catches him with a glancing right cross, then what looks like (bad camera angle) a pretty good body shot then a really strong right cross and a glancing left hook just behind Morale???s left ear. Erik staggers back grabbing for the rope and bumping into referee Bayless. But for the rope and Bayless he might have gone down. The look on his face was one of fear.

*ROUND SEVEN* ??? 2:24 Morales catches Manny with a crisp left then 2:18 Erick leads left putting Manny against the ropes. Manny fights off and wins the last two minutes of the round. Morales??? legs are starting to go, big time. He is complaining about them to his corner after this round. At this point in the fight it became a contest between focus (Pacquiao) and desperation (Morales). In cameras and Boxing ???focus??? is square one. 

*ROUND EIGHT*???Erik rallied at the end but too late to get the ten. In his corner his legs are being desperately rubbed. Steward (the other Manny in the building) thinks this is bad news and bad practice.

*ROUND NINE* was the tee-off round. During the last two minutes the two went toe-to-toe and just banged with all they had. Manny had more???more power, more speed, more accuracy more legs and energized determination. In fact, IMO, the punishment Morales absorbed in the ninth was no less than the most telling damage of the fight and, for him, the sentence had already been handed down. 

It read: ???You will be taken to a place of Manny Pacquiao???s choosing, and there you will be beaten about the head and shoulders until you will fall to the floor to be judged unable to continue???.

This verdict must have clearly registered in Erik???s mind, as he backed away from combat for the last seven seconds of the round with a look of resignation. He returned to his corner to be administered the last rights with water and coagulant. Across the ring Freddy is telling Manny ???He???s all done???he???s all done.??? How true. Erik is ready for the fork.

*ROUND TEN.* The witnesses, the press and the state officials have all taken their positions to observe the Coup de Gras. 2:05 Manny doubles Erik with a right body shot. 2:03 more of the same with lefts and rights. 2:02 Erik against the ropes takes a tremendous right to the face and weaves desperately around attempting to avoid the inevitable.

0:56 Erik reaches for a right cross falling off-balance to his left. Manny throws a right which misses going over Morales??? shoulder then, 0:55 with Morales stumbling to his left Manny drives a left shot at the right side of Erik???s head just above the ear. The punch bolos Erik???s head and he whirls to his right and falls to his knees, 0:53. 0:40 Kenny finishes his eight count and asks if Morales is OK. Morales nods yes, and steps ahead to meet his breaker.

0:35 Manny reaches a long right which falls just short, followed by a huge left that drives Erik back. 0:33 Manny throws a straight right which makes pretty good contact followed by a looping, overhand left which brings the horsehair packed Reyes into heavy contact with Erik???s face. 0:32 Pac drops a chopping left to Erik???s right cheek followed by a glancing left as Morales begins to fall. 0:30 Kenny puts his left paw on Erik???s left scapula to hold him down and waves Manny off.

0:28 Bayless sinks to his knees to pray over Morales fallen body. Meanwhile Shelly Finkle lavishes Manny with congratulations. It???s good to see Shelly flying high again. He is an aces guy.

The story of Round Ten was outlined in Round Nine. With increasing power shots Manny was beginning to pull away. With a fifty or sixty hit edge in power shots he was just too much for Morales.

So what???s next for the Pacster? Everybody is touting a fight with Barrera. Sounds OK, but a warm up V Jorge Barrios, who has been playing local hero in Argentina since his WBO title capture from Mike Anchondo last April, might be interesting. Then his contest with Barrera would have the added cache of unification (assuming he won). If Barrios really wants to strut his stuff, why not rumble with Manny? Besides, when was the last big fight between Argentina and the Philippines?

As for Morales, thirty is getting pretty long in the tooth for SF???s. Surely he has enough bucks. Maybe he might want to join Barrera in law. Then he could continue in a profession which is also combative, and just as profitable. Morales had better get some better advice before he considers fighting again. Tonight was a reality check for him.

???Men occasionally stumble on the truth, but most of them pick themselves up and hurry off as if nothing had happened.??? - Winston Churchill

Maybe it???s time to try something else Erik.  Thanks for the memories.  See you at the fights.​


----------



## GFR (Jan 23, 2006)

*Ultimate Fighting Championship Announces 4 More Bouts for February 4 card
 *

Las Vegas, NV - With a total of nine fights on the card, the Ultimate Fighting Championship® (UFC®) today announced the remaining four bouts for UFC 57: LIDDELL vs. COUTURE 3 taking place at the Mandalay Events Center in Las Vegas Saturday, February 4, 2006.  

Leading up to the blockbuster battle between Liddell and Couture are four action-packed matchups between Elvis "The King of Rock-n-Roll" Sinosic and Alessio "Legionarius" Sakara; Gilbert "El Peligro" Aldana vs. Paul "The Headhunter" Buentello; Jeff "Snowman" Monson vs. "The Iron Lion" Brandon Lee Hinkle and "Iron" Mike Whitehead vs. Keith "The Dean of Mean" Jardine.

UFC 57: LIDDELL vs. COUTURE 3, which sold out in less than five weeks, is also available live on pay-per-view at 10 p.m. EST/7 p.m. PST on iN DEMAND, DIRECTV, DISH Network, TVN, Bell ExpressVu, Shaw Communications and Viewer's Choice Canada for a suggested retail price of $39.95 (Canadian). 

Elvis Sinosic (6-8-2) 6'2"/205 lbs., fighting out of Sydney, Australia, is known for his slick jiu-jitsu skills. He shocked the world in his UFC debut when he submitted the No. 1 light heavyweight contender Jeremy Horn (triangle armbar) in the first round. He has fought the best fighters around including Frank Shamrock, Evan Tanner, "Babalu" Sobral and Tito Ortiz. At UFC 55 he fought Forrest Griffin, hurting him early in the round, before he lost by TKO at 3:22 of the first round. Sinosic showed that his striking can be as dangerous as his submissions, and will combine those skills against Sakara for a real light heavyweight battle.

Alessio Sakara (13-3-0-1 No contest) 6'0"/205 lbs., fighting out of Rome, Italy, recently held the IBF junior world championship. Though he is deadly with his hands, he has trained extensively in wrestling and jiu-jitsu to become a complete fighter. He made his UFC debut at UFC 55 against Ron Faircloth, making a strong impression before he took a low blow from which he could not recover. The fight was ruled a no-contest, and now a disappointed Sakara wants to score his first UFC victory over Sinosic.

Gilbert Aldana (5-0-0 / 5 KOs) 6'1"/245 lbs., fighting out of Chandler, Ariz., has a perfect record with all of his wins by knockout, including his first MMA fight which ended in three seconds. He has the ability to knockout opponents standing or on the ground, and has proved his MMA skills in a series of smaller competitions. He is ready to make his UFC debut and continue his winning streak, this time in a heavyweight fight against Paul Buentello.

Paul Buentello (19-9-0) 6'2"/235 lbs., fighting out of San Jose, Calif., made an impressive UFC debut by knocking out Justin Eilers at UFC 51. He earned his nickname with his nonstop attempts to finish his fights by the quickest means possible. While he is known for his explosive standup skills, Buentello has worked hard on becoming a well-rounded fighter, which he displayed in his submission win over Kevin Jordan at UFC 53. At UFC 55 he took a big step up in his career and attempted to take the heavyweight title from Andrei "The Pitbull" Arlovski. When the bell rang, Buentello got caught immediately by a huge right hand that ended the fight. Now Buentello is ready to go back inside the Octagon(tm) and work his way back up the heavyweight rankings, starting with a win over Aldana. 

Jeff Monson (21-5) 5'9"/240 lbs., fighting out of Olympia, Wash., is a world champion submission grappler who trains with the American Top Team. He is most well known for his strength and his wrestling skills, but he has concentrated on his boxing skills and is looking for a strong knockout over Hinkle.

Branden Lee Hinkle (14-6) 6'2"/235 lbs., fighting out of Weirton, West Virginia, is an NCAA Division II National Wrestling Champion and U.S. National Freestyle All-American. He possesses heavy hands and loves to break up his opponent with vicious ground and pound tactics. Hinkle feels his athletic ability will ensure a victory over Monson and carry him far in the heavyweight division.

Mike Whitehead (9-5) 6'1"/205 lbs., fighting out of Salt Lake City, Utah, was the unofficial team captain on the Team Hughes during The Ultimate Fighter(tm) Season 2. He would constantly encourage and push his teammates and many of them looked up to him as a big brother. When it came time for him to fight, it was against Rashad Evans (winner of the Season 2 finale). He went all three rounds with Evans, but suffered a mental meltdown and appeared lethargic to his teammates. What no one knew was that Whitehead was ailing from a major staph infection that affected his energy level. Now he is looking forward to making his UFC pay-per-view debut, and plans to take out Jardine to show everyone he is a true fighter.

Keith Jardine (10-2-1) 6'2"/205 lbs., fighting out of Albuquerque, New Mex., is a black belt in Gaidojutsu under Greg Jackson. He is equally comfortable grappling or striking, and showed excellent kicking ability in The Ultimate Fighter Season 2 finale against Kerry Schall, who he stopped with leg kicks in the second round. Jardine has dropped weight to enter the light heavyweight division, where he feels he can truly excel, starting with a win over Whitehead.


About The Ultimate Fighting Championship®
The Ultimate Fighting Championship® brand is the world's leading professional mixed martial arts organization and offers the premier series of MMA sports events. Owned and operated by Zuffa, LLC, and headquartered in Las Vegas, Nev., the UFC® organization produces approximately eight live pay-per-view events annually that are distributed through cable and satellite providers. In addition to its U.S. distribution, UFC fight programs are distributed throughout the world including broadcast on WOWOW, Inc. in Japan, Globosat in Brazil and Bravo in the United Kingdom. Zuffa, LLC licenses the distribution of its fight show DVDs through Studioworks Entertainment, a Ventura Distribution company. For more information, or current UFC fight news, visit www.ufc.com.

Ultimate Fighting Championship®, Ultimate Fighting®, UFC®, The Ultimate Fighter®, Submission®, As Real As It Gets®, The Octagon(tm) and the eight-sided cage design are registered trademarks, trademarks, trade dress or service marks owned exclusively by Zuffa, LLC in the United States and other jurisdictions. All other marks referenced herein may be the property of Zuffa, LLC or other respective owners.​


----------



## GFR (Jan 27, 2006)

*Will Age, Cigars, and Flab Finally Catch Up With James Toney?
*






27.01.06 - By *Craig Parrish:* It has happened time and time again in Boxing. A great Fighter, with years of superb performances under his belt, takes a long layoff between fights. He is getting up in years, has slowed a bit, but still comes out and dominates opponents through desire, skill, and experience. No, he???s not the fighter that he once was, but he is still competitive. After the layoff, a fight is set. The Fighter, realizing that he is out of shape, hits his training regiment hard. But this time, the pounds don???t come off as quickly. 

The workouts and sparring are harder to perform and harder to recover from. And worst of all, the snap in the punches is not there and the combinations are difficult to put together. He gets winded easy. And he gets frustrated. Slowly, the thoughts enter his mind ???It???s okay. I???m a better fighter. I???ll just beat him with skill. Nothing to worry about. I don???t need to kill myself with this. I am the best. No problem.???

James Toney is a magnificent fighter. He is more technically skilled and savvy than any current Heavyweight out there. He is also 38 years old, borderline obese, and a cigar smoker. So far, his superior skills have carried him through his Heavyweight bouts, although they have been against outclassed opponents for the most part. On Saturday, March 18th at Boardwalk Hall, Toney will face his toughest Heavyweight challenge yet when he takes on newly crowned WBC Champ Hasim Rahman. 

Although Rahman has had a checkered career as a fighter and inherited the WBC strap when Vitali Klitschko retired, he must be considered the larger threats to Toney???s Championship run so far, given his last few perfomances. Toney easily bested John Ruiz earlier for the WBA belt but was stripped when he tested positive for steroids. Add Ruiz to the previously mentioned outclassed opponents. Given the fact that Ruiz has beaten Rahman, will he be anymore of a challenge for Toney? Again, solely based on Rahman???s recent pummeling of Kali Meehan, I would say yes if for no other reason than Rahman seems to be inspired. So it???s Toney vs. Rahman. James is getting another shot. Looking at the track records of the fighters, Toney would seem to be the logical choice to win this fight on points, unless Rahman can land one of the ???Lennox Lewis special??? punches.

But will this be the fight that the age and weight catch up with Toney? James has not been in shape for any of his recent fights, but again won on skill. Look at Evander Holyfield. In his fairly recent fight with Larry Donald, Holyfield looked like the same magnificent physical specimen he has always been. But he appeared to be ready to drop at any moment, not from punches, but from sheer exhaustion. Although his skills have been slipping for years, it was almost as if someone flipped a switch and Evander had aged 10 years overnight. No combinations. Single punches with no power. Evander even admitted afterward that he knew what to do, he could see the openings, but his body simply wouldn???t respond in time to what his brain was telling it to do. By the time he reacted, it was too late. And this was from a man, although a few years older than Toney, seemed to be extremely fit.

Everyone always throws out the George Foreman example when discussing aging Heavyweights. Yes, Foreman won it at 45 but George is also rather a freak on nature. He is certainly the exception, not the rule. Toney does not have nearly the devastating knockout power of George. George was slow as molasses but could stand there and take a beating, bide his time, and wait to unload. Toney does not really have this option. His game is based on skill, speed, and reaction time. At 38 and vastly overweight, will the physical ability still be there after this passage of time? We will see.

James Toney is a breath of fresh air in a stagnant division. One must admire his single-minded determination and respect is due given what he???s done, especially as he is not a true Heavyweight. But the clock is ticking. Hopefully James can win his title legitimately and with no controversy, before someone flips the switch and the game is over.​


----------



## topolo (Jan 28, 2006)

gay


----------



## GFR (Jan 28, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> gay


Yes you are


----------



## GFR (Jan 28, 2006)

Gatti wins by TKO in the 11 th


----------



## GFR (Jan 29, 2006)

*Gatti Stops Damgaard in 11th Round!
*






29.01.06 - By *Tim Neilson:* As soon as the opening bell sounded, it was immediately apparent that Damgaard was no where near as good as his 37-0 record would seemingly indicate, as he was methodically taken apart by Arturo Gatti in stopping him in the 11th round TKO in a work-man like fashion on Saturday night at the Boardwalk Hall at Atlantic City. For all the talk about Gatti (40-7, 31 KOs) being an over-the-hill fighter based on his humbling destruction by Floyd Mayweather on June 25, 2005, this proved that he is still a major player in the boxing world, perhaps even still champion quality material if matched carefully against the right fighter. Along the way, Gatti injured his right hand, although it hardly slowed him down enough to matter, considering even with only one good hand, he had the slow punching Damgaard badly outmatched and looking like an amateur. 

I honestly believe if this fight had occurred 5 or 6 years ago, Damgaard would have stood an excellent chance at defeating Gatti, perhaps even knocking him out in the process. However, his reflexes looked shot, leaving him with the hand speed of a much older man than his 34 years would indicate. 

Time and time again in this bout, Gatti was able to dig to the body and shoot uppercuts to the head, all before the slow moving Damgaard even seemed to physiclly register what was even happening to him. It looked, at least to me, like Damgaard had no business taking the fight in the first place and perhaps would have been better off if had continued fighting in the relative safety of his native Denmark, where the opposition is a little more tamer. 

For the most part, I liked what I saw of Gatti tonight, yet his performance was a little misleading due to the poor showing from Damgaard, who I personally do not consider to be in the top 15 of the best welterweights. It was a good victory for Gatti, but I don???t like his chances if he were to meet up with one of the better welterweights, who I feel would slice and dice him to pieces, much like Mayweather did. 

Despite injuring his hand in the 4th round, Gatti had little trouble dominating Damgaard for most of the rounds, leading up to the point where he finally took him out in the 11th round.

With this victory, Gatti can move forward to a possible future match with Ricky Hatton from the UK, one that would be an action pack crowd pleaser for however long it lasts.​


----------



## GFR (Jan 29, 2006)

*Sharkies Machine: Gatti Goes Welter and Damgaard Suffers His First Loss
*






January 30th, 2006 - By *Frank Gonzalez Jr.* Jersey City???s Arturo Gatti (40-7, 30 KO???s) faced unbeaten Thomas Damgaard (31-1, 27 KO???s) of Denmark Saturday night in Atlantic City and gave the fans another good show. This was the first time Damgaard fought outside of Europe and Arturo Gatti has to be the toughest opponent he ever faced. Damgaard???s last opponent was Bruno Sakabunda, who had a record of 1-6. Gatti???s last opponent was none other than possibly the best boxer in the sport, Floyd Mayweather Jr., who was 34-0 going into the fight.

It was a tough fight for both men and both showed a lot of heart and grit for eleven rounds. Damgaard was relentless in his close range attacks and Gatti had the better footwork and firepower.

Damgaard got off to a slow start, watching Gatti rack up the points, doing most of the punching, often times, to the body of the Dane, who kept his guard too high, leaving his body open. By the second round, Damgaard landed a few clean shots and began to press the action. Gatti boxed with discipline and put the first two rounds in the bank.

Gatti switched from conventional to southpaw often enough to throw Damgaard off his rhythm but Damgaard showed his quality by landing the more effective punches in the third round, initiated by a series of clean shots that rocked Arturo.

The fourth round was action packed as Damgaard stirred things to a brawl. Gatti took the bait and received more than he gave. Though Gatti landed a big right at the bell that staggered Damgaard, it was too little to win the round.

There were a few close rounds that I scored for Damgaard because he may not have looked so pretty but he was effective at dictating the pace and terms with his inside attack, where he often peppered Gatti with short-range punches that met the mark.

Damgaard???s strategy was to get Gatti into close quarters and force a brawl. At times, that strategy was effective. The roar of the crowd often steered Gatti towards doing what made him famous, brawling back and forth. Damgaard, who is tough as nails, exploited that when he could. Damgaard???s workmanlike approach wasn???t very stylish but was effective enough to win rounds three to five by landing the cleaner punches. He battered Gatti with voluminous punches that had to be softer than they looked since Gatti, a known bleeder, never saw his own blood in the fight.

Gatti???s trainer (Buddy McGirt) was quick to remind him to relax, use his speed, stay outside and use his jab to set up his power punches.

The sixth round was where the tide turned. Gatti spent a lot of time fighting out of the southpaw stance and making things complicated for Damgaard, who still managed to do well but saw Gatti coming on stronger. Though both did about equal damage, it became clear that the momentum had shifted in Gatti???s favor.

In the seventh, Gatti retook the momentum as he landed a right hand that shook Damgaard but also left Gatti shaking his hand in pain. Gatti???s mobility and ring generalship proved handy as both fighters were a bit slower as the seventh came to a close.

Damgaard landed some good punches in the eighth and Gatti was doing a lot of missing. Both showed a lot of grit but Damgaard???s blood stained face looked a lot worse for wear by this point.

Damgaard pressed Gatti into the ropes early in the ninth round and wailed on him. That got Gatti excited and he retaliated with a barrage of punches that got the crowd onto their feet. Gatti landed some good body shots and kept throwing both hands in spite of the pain. It was a valiant effort by Gatti, who drew still more blood from Damgaard???s already puffed up, bloodied face.

In the tenth, Damgaard continued to press aggressively, forcing Gatti to back up and move out of range. At one point, Damgaard landed a few clean shots and Gatti looked to be losing the round but suddenly, in classic Arturo Gatti fashion, Gatti came on strong, throwing hard combinations of rights and lefts without regard for the pain. After Gatti???s onslaught,
Damgaard???s face looked like a puss filled pimple about to burst. After the bell, his corner man asked him if he wanted to continue. Damgaard didn???t look too enthusiastic.

Early in the eleventh, Damgaard took to dirty tactics, and held Gatti???s head with his right hand and hammered him with his left. The referee, Lindsey Page, who had warned Damgaard a few times prior, stopped the action to take a point for the infraction. When action resumed, Gatti landed a big right hand that put Damgaard on Queer Street as his legs wobbled beneath him. The ref stepped between them and stopped the fight. Though Damgaard was staggering, bleeding and looking like a ragamuffin, I thought the stoppage was premature. The time was 2:54, with just six seconds left in the round. With everything favoring Arturo Gatti, like the HBO announce team, the crowded arena of Gatti fans and the American referee, that stoppage seemed unfair.

In his return to the 147-pound division, Gatti was the winner by TKO 11. The prize was marginal, the IBA Welterweight Title. The question is, can Gatti make any real noise in a division that features the likes of Antonio Margarito (the man nobody wants to fight), Floyd Mayweather, Carlos Baldomir (who just beat Zab Judah), Luis Collazo, Cory Spinks, Kermit Cintron, Shane Mosley and Joel Julio to name a few? I say, ???Hell yeah! Why not???? Gatti still has a few fights in him and has consistently improved his boxing skills under Buddy McGirt. He may not have what it takes to beat Floyd Mayweather Jr. but Gatti does have two-fisted power, huge heart and a tremendous ability to sell tickets so, why not? At least with Arturo Gatti, you always get your money???s worth.

​


----------



## GFR (Jan 29, 2006)

*Ouma Stops Mora in 8th Round!*

27.01.06 - By Shon Macklin: Tonight, Junior Middleweight Kassim Ouma stopped Francisco Mora in the 8th round at the Desert Diamond Casino in Sahuarito, Arizona. The referee saw enough after a straight left hand thrown by Ouma put Mora down for the second time of the evening in the 8th. The first knockdown came in the second round, after an onslaught of punches shook Mora???s head violently, eventually staggering the fighter who refused to go down after the barrage of punches. Unfortunately for Mora, his legs could not keep him up and started to fold under the pressure.. Francisco held on to Ouma???s left arm as he fell and never let go of Kassim. However, his knee did touch the canvas and it was evident that he was in fact knocked down, despite his efforts to stay erect.

While the fight continued through the rounds, Ouma maintained an aggressive pace and pulled away from Mora on the score cards as the rounds progressed. Kassim Ouma???s precise punching and combinations were very impressive throughout the bout. He looked calm and relaxed at put punches right on the mark and seemed to have hurt Mora repeatedly for most of the action. After the sixth round round, Francisco Mora was not competitive at all, although he managed to land two of his best right hands of the night, and a left hand that sent sweat flying off of Ouma???s cranium in the 7th round. 

Yet, Kassim Ouma just kept punching and continued to distance himself from Mora with excellent jabs and straight left hands. By the 8th round, ir seemed like it was only a matter of time before this fight would come to a halt, and it finally did when a well placed left cross thrown by Ouma was the coupe de grace, as Mora went crashing down to the canvas. He hesitantly got up, however, the referee continued to count to eight, not being satisfied with Mora???s valiant efforts and called the fight off. Kassim Ouma improves his record to 23-2-1. 

ESPN aired two other fights with young Olympic prospect, Welterweight Rock Allen, who knocked out Mike Walker 2:22 in the first round. Allen put Walker down twice with vicious punches to the head and body and he couldn't get up after the second knockdown. Rock Allen improves his record to 5-0. 

Another Olympian Lightweight, Vicente Escobedo wins over Jesus Perez via sixth round stoppage. Perez seemed to unravel in the sixth round, which caused his corner to step into the ring, forcing the referee to disqualify Perez, giving Escobedo the knockout victory. Vincente Escobedo improves his record to 9-0. 

Wayne McCullough served as Guest Analyst with in studio Brian Kenny. Where they both talked about the Manny Pacquiao , Erik Morales fight, including McCullough???s bout with Naseem Hamed. 

Ringside guest included former undisputed middleweight champion, Bernard Hopkins, who still claims that Jermain Taylor did not beat him. But moved on to discuss his future endeavors besides promoting fights, which is why he was there firstly, to support one of his fighters, Kassim Ouma. 

He mentioned that he would be interested in a match with Roy Jones , but Roy may be looking to fight the winner of the Jeff Lacy, Joe Calzaghe, however. If this is the case , Hopkins said he would be looking to fight Antonio Tarver at Light Heavyweight.


----------



## KentDog (Jan 29, 2006)

I don't know how many more fights Gatti can survive with his right hand injury. I believe he said in his post-fight interview that it has been happening in all his recent fights. And Damgaard looked like shit in my opinion. I don't know why Tim Neilson thinks he could have defeated Gatti 5 or 6 years ago when Gatti didn't have his hand problem (which probably occurred after breaking them in the last two Ward fights in 2002), which I believe affected Gatti's side of the fight last night. Did HBO really say that Damgaard was ranked #5 in the world of welterweights?


----------



## KentDog (Jan 29, 2006)

Boxing Buzz on fightnews.com had this for January 27th:



> By the way, "The Executioner" says his rematch with Roy Jones Jr. is a "done deal" for June, and that it will be his last fight.


----------



## KentDog (Jan 29, 2006)

Boxing Buzz for the 27th also had this to say:



> Buzz: Jones, Showtime, Famoso
> Roy Jones Jr., who was recently let go by HBO, was spotted yesterday having lunch with SHOWTIME executives Mark Greenberg and Ken Hershman at The Palm restaurant across the street from the Showtime headquarters in New York City.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> More Jones: Longtime Jones advisor Brad Jacobs has reportedly been replaced by former Evander Holyfield advisor Jim Thomas.



My question is this... why exactly was Roy Jones let go by HBO? And does this mean as a Ringside commentator or as an HBO fighter? I can understand if it were the latter because he has lost his last three fights, but come on, I think Roy Jones is still a big money maker with at least one fight left. Great ringside commentator too.


----------



## GFR (Jan 29, 2006)

KentDog said:
			
		

> Boxing Buzz for the 27th also had this to say:
> 
> 
> 
> My question is this... why exactly was Roy Jones let go by HBO? And does this mean as a Ringside commentator or as an HBO fighter? I can understand if it were the latter because he has lost his last three fights, but come on, I think Roy Jones is still a big money maker with at least one fight left. Great ringside commentator too.


 
http://www.hbo.com/boxing/commentators/lampley.shtml

*He is not listed as a commentator anymore...or as a fighter*

http://www.hbo.com/boxing/fighters/


----------



## GFR (Jan 30, 2006)

*Mosley v DeLa Hoya II - A Look Back At ???Redemption???, ???Sugar??? Shane???s Last Great Win
*






29.01.06 - By *James Slater:* Quite remarkably, Shane Mosley???s hand has been raised on only three occasions in his last eight fights. He lost back to back against Vernon Forrest, of course, then engaged in a no-contest, before getting the nod over De La Hoya in their rematch. He then lost back to back again, this time to Winky wright. This means then, with no disrespect aimed towards either David Estrada or Jose Luis Cruz, that the debatable decision Shane was given over Oscar was his last truly meaningful victory. The question is, how much does he have left?

As he approaches his intriguing crossroads fight with Fernando Vargas, scheduled for February 25th, this is a question a lot of potential pay-per-view customers are no doubt asking themselves. As for Vargas, he too has some serious miles on his clock and the query as to what???s left in the tank is as relevant to him as it is to Shane. 

The fact that both men are somewhat past their best could lead to a barnburner of a fight on the 25th. I suspect this possibility alone will have enough fans tuning in.

How fully is ???Sugar??? Shane still deserving of his prestigious nickname? Back in September 2003, when he entered the ring for his second bout with ???The Golden Boy??? his fighting prowess was in need of a major boost. He finds himself in the same position now. Against De La Hoya, he managed to get what he needed, albeit controversially. The question is, was this performance the last great one in his career? In this article I look back at ???Sugar??? Shane???s odds defying return to the top.

???Let???s get ready to rumble!??? reverberated around the packed out MGM Grand in Las Vegas and the atmosphere was absolutely palpable. The tension and excitement was almost unbearable. Both boxers looked composed and ready to fight though and the moment of truth was only seconds away.

The start was cautious, unlike in their first fight, and not many punches were landed by either man. There were evidently some nerves between the two and, with so much riding on the outcome, neither fighter was willing to start anywhere near recklessly. De La Hoya probably just edged the round. The crowd, me included ( I was fortunate to have been in attendance), had settled down now and was thoroughly engrossed. It was certainly shaping up as a much more tactical affair than before, and this suited Oscar who put his second round in the bank. His jab was fast and accurate and was effective at breaking Mosley???s rhythm.

The first real drama occurred in round four when De La Hoya was cut from an accidental head butt and the doctor was called in to examine the damage. Blood trickled down his face from the cut on the side of his right eye but, fortunately, it wasn???t
severe enough to stop the fight. This appeared to energise Oscar and he again won the round. I now had him winning the match four rounds to nil. Although only a third of the fight had been completed, I had the feeling this was going to be De La Hoya???s night. Mosley was looking frustrated at the limited success he???d been having while counter punching and Oscar was
completely dictating the pace. In fact, going into the second half of the bout I hadn???t given Shane a single round. It looked as though Oscar was going to get the redemption.

But of course, no one knows what the judges are looking for, some like aggression and Mosley did start backing De La Hoya up somewhat in the seventh and eighth rounds. Also, some people had concerns regarding Oscar???s stamina and felt that maybe he would fade in the last three or four rounds.

It wasn???t a great action fight but I found it thoroughly absorbing and felt De La Hoya was putting on a superb display of boxing skill. The people in the seats around me agreed that Mosley was trailing behind and felt he couldn???t win without a KO, or at the very least two or three knockdowns to secure him some 10-8 rounds. Neither of these looked likely.

The ninth was the most thrilling and hard fought of the match though. Mosley, sensing he was way behind, came out and put everything into his punches, he gritted his teeth and put out a tremendous effort to win his best round of the night. Oscar did look tired at the end of the session and it looked as though he would have to endure a spirited late effort from a
desperate Mosley. This indeed was the case and Shane enjoyed an advantage in the last nine minutes. De La Hoya was still fighting in effective spurts, however, it wasn???t a repeat of the Trinidad fight, and I thought the tenth had been pretty much even. A big left crashed into the side of De La Hoya???s head in the eleventh but he took it well and came back with a decent right hand. Going into the twelfth and final round I had Oscar winning by seven rounds to three with one even.

So, barring a dramatic last round stoppage forced by Shane, I felt Oscar would retain his titles. It was a good effort from both men in the last three minutes but I thought Shane did enough to win them. However, my scoring counted for absolutely nothing and we all waited nervously for the official announcement. Once again we were in for a shock. All three judges
had Mosley ahead by the same scores of 115-113. He was the winner and new champion by unanimous decision. There were some boos as well as cheers but most of the people I saw had quizzed looks on their faces, like they weren???t quite sure what had just happened. From my vantage point I felt Oscar had won by a fairly wide margin but not even one judge had him in front. I really was quite stunned.

As Mosley was being hoisted up onto the shoulders of one of his corner men, I made my way down to the ringside in the hope of maybe hearing some of the expert???s opinions. George Foreman, who, along with Larry Merchant and Jim Lampley, had been doing commentary for HBO, was actually asking some in the crowd who they felt had won. So maybe he wasn???t quite sure what the fair decision should have been either. Jim Lampley, I overheard, definitely felt Oscar had been robbed, he referred to the alarm and urgency that Shane???s father and trainer Jack had displayed while in the corner between rounds. He had seemed to think that his son was way behind. It looked as though this one would go down as another controversy. There were many fans that felt Shane had won by a big margin too though, so maybe it was a case of take your pick.

Which, to my mind, is exactly what the Mosley v Vargas fight is. Whoever loses has nowhere to go, whereas the winner will find himself right back in title contention. It is a very tough fight to pick but, if forced, I would lean slightly towards Mosley. If he does win he will have rejuvenated his career one more time. Perhaps not to the level it was after his win back in September 2003, but enough to earn him one more chance at validating his nickname before he???s through.​


----------



## GFR (Feb 1, 2006)

Hearns vs. Duran - Still ???The Hitman???s??? Greatest Hit - Over Twenty Years Later


----------



## GFR (Feb 1, 2006)

01.02.06 - By James Slater: This weekend Thomas Hearns will engage in the second bout of his latest comeback. He may well win, and he may well do so by KO. But surely, at his advanced age, the comeback is destined not to go very far. Tommy???s great days were back in the ???80???s and ???90???s and the fighting prowess he had in his possession then will remain a thing of the past, to be seen only when one slides a tape of ???The Hitman???s??? career highlights into the VCR. Which brings me to the subject of this piece - THE performance of Hearns??? great career.


----------



## GFR (Feb 1, 2006)

Tommy???s finest win was achieved while fighting at his best weight and this produced his finest KO. He never lost as a light middleweight and those who saw his complete destruction of Roberto Duran were witness to a flawless fighting machine. On the day of this fight, in June 1984, A boxing legend reached his very peak. This KO victory was the quintessential Thomas Hearns!


----------



## GFR (Feb 1, 2006)

The late, great Chuck Hull informed us that Tommy wanted to be known as ???The Motor City Cobra??? no longer, he was returning as Thomas ???The Hitman??? Hearns! In the opposite corner stood Duran, ???Hands of stone???, as his nickname proclaimed, and after the introductions were done an intense stare down ensued.


----------



## GFR (Feb 1, 2006)

In his previous fight Roberto had gone the full fifteen rounds with Marvellous Marvin Hagler, losing a close decision. His fight record was an incredible 77 wins with only five defeats. He had never been KO???d and the only man to ever floor him was Esteban De Jesus, back in Roberto???s lightweight days. (Duran was beaten inside the distance, in the infamous ???No Mas??? fight with Ray Leonard, but he was never floored in this bout) He was as tough as they come and as he stood face to face with Hearns he wore the familiar snarl he used to intimidate opponents. He showed no fear, making the developments to come all the more shocking.


----------



## GFR (Feb 1, 2006)

They came out at the opening bell and in a show of mutual respect touched gloves. A surprise after the intensity of the stare down. Duran tried to get to Hearns??? body but he was soon in trouble. He was backed up to the ropes as Hearns fired in some fast rights and uppercuts. Roberto was cut with less than two minutes gone and then, with less than thirty seconds to go, a crushing right hand to the side of the head dumped him on the canvas. Tommy was looking absolutely awesome and he tore into Duran as soon as the action resumed. He let loose with an array of super fast punches and decked ???Hands of stone??? for a second time, with a left on this occasion. Duran was still beckoning Hearns in just prior to this but he looked to be doing so purely on instinct, he was being slaughtered! The bell rang, saving Roberto from the ultimate humiliation of a first round KO loss. He was so groggy he walked to the wrong corner! There was no way he could come back from this. Hearns had predicted a quick win and he was living up to his word. Duran???s reputation meant absolutely nothing to him, such was his complete belief in the lethalness of his hands.


----------



## GFR (Feb 1, 2006)

Round two started and again they touched gloves. Hearns then went back to what he was doing in the first round and the end came with brutally swift efficiency. Forced to the ropes again, Duran tried his best to fight back but it was a helpless cause. Then the punch landed. THE punch of Hearns??? career. A right hand blow that was nothing short of chilling. A perfectly
timed and delivered sledgehammer thudded into Duran???s head and he pitched forwards and crashed face down on the mat. He was totally out. This punch may well have been the most perfect right hand ever thrown. It produced a KO that would grace any boxer???s highlight reel. This remarkable example of his adeptness at destruction sent shockwaves through the boxing world and from then on all fighters, whether light middleweights, or fully fledged middleweights, would have to be aware of the fact that if they made one mistake while in the ring with Tommy, it could be the end of them.


----------



## GFR (Feb 1, 2006)

And Tommy, of course, went on to fight an epic with one of the greatest ever middleweights in Marvellous Marvin Hagler, the following year. Surely, EVERYONE who calls themselves a boxing fan will know everything about this incredible fight already!


----------



## GFR (Feb 1, 2006)

As for Duran, he was to stage a remarkable comeback in 1989, with a great win over middleweight champ Iran Barkley. And right throughout the rest of his long fighting days he was never again to be knocked cold in the fashion he had been by Hearns. Up until his very last fight, in 2001, he was never again counted out. He was stopped, yes, by Pat Lawler - TKO 6 and by William Joppy - TKO 3, when an old man, way past his best. But he was never subject to the treatment he received from Thomas Hearns back in June of ???84.


----------



## GFR (Feb 1, 2006)

The KO Tommy scored over Duran was truly one for the ages. This is the moment the historians, along with Hearns??? many fans, produce as evidence of his all-time-greatness. He never looked better, before or after. He???s certainly not going to come close to doing so now and, hopefully, the comeback will soon end.


----------



## GFR (Feb 1, 2006)

Indeed, if anyone wishes to see ???The Hitman??? score a great KO these days, then they must do so via their fight film library. In this regard, Hearns??? fans will never be let down!


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gutsy Kenny Weldon and The Truth About Boxing Today







​*


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2006)

02.02.06 - BY MIKE CASEY: Praise be to Kenny Weldon for telling some harsh truths about the state of boxing today. In a recent letter to Houston Boxing Scene, Kenny outlined some of his major concerns about lax boxing commissions and the alarming ease with which managers, trainers and boxers can now obtain licenses. He also took a well justified shot at the many odious creeps and so-called boxing fans who constantly cheapen this great sport of ours with their trash talk and foul-mouthed rants.


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2006)

Hats off too to our mutual friend Jim Amato for immediately picking up on Kenny???s missive and syndicating it on Amato Boxing, a rare and welcome haven for genuine boxing people who don???t labour under the tiresome delusion that a fight fan has to prove his credentials by spouting the industrial language of a Tony Soprano or, for that matter, a James Toney. For the benefit of those of you who weren???t around at the time, Kenny Weldon was a good class featherweight of the seventies who notched 42 wins in his 50 pro fights in a ten-year career. He currently owns the Galena Park Boxing Academy in Houston and doesn???t care for much of what he sees in the greater boxing world beyond.


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2006)

???Fans and boxing people alike evidently do not realise the state of disgrace we have all achieved around the world,??? says Kenny. ???It???s not just that we are no longer producing the world class talent we once did, the opponent has unified forces against us. The Bin Laden of boxing has become the boxing commissions. They now allow just anyone to train and/or manage boxers. Even our amateur boxing coaches must take a clinic on safety, fundamentals and all aspects of the sport and pass it before they are allowed to work a boxer???s corner or run a boxing club.


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2006)

???The professional boxing commissions do none of this. I have met more professional managers, matchmakers and trainers in the past five years who knew as much about the sport they represent as Abraham Lincoln knew about space flight.???


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sentiments*


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2006)

I agree whole-heartedly with Kenny Weldon???s sentiments and I share his frustrations for one simple reason: I love boxing with all my heart. I have loved it since I was a young boy in the sixties and will continue to love it until the day I die, whatever its faults and whatever cancers try to ravage it and eat it away. I love my fighters as well as my fights and genuinely care about their welfare. It saddens me greatly when I hear of old fighters losing their money and the minds, even though their misfortunes are often self-inflicted.


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2006)

I always feel the need to set out my stall in this way before discussing current issues, since the unfortunately haughty term of ???boxing historian??? implies that I only have time for what has gone before. Not guilty. As a boy, I was thrilled by the ring exploits of the young Muhammad Ali, Dick Tiger, Bob Foster, Joey Giardello, Emile Griffith, Carlos Ortiz, Vicente Saldivar and the wonderful Eder Jofre. Eager to know as much as I could about boxing???s rich history, I would also plunder my father???s vast collection of old magazines to read about the likes of Sam Langford, Jack Dempsey, Stanley Ketchell and Harry Greb.


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2006)

Today I derive no less pleasure from the skills and fighting hearts of Floyd Mayweather, Ricky Hatton, Arturo Gatti, Winky Wright, Marco Antonio Barrera, Erik Morales and that whirlwind of a fighting man, Manny Pacquiao.
I have nothing against the fighters of today. I have everything against the increasingly gauche and tacky circus in which they are required to parade their wares.


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2006)

Whatever made boxing want to be like wrestling? In my youth, the two sports went hand in hand and more or less shared space in all the popular magazines. Even The Ring magazine carried a wrestling section for years, until the boxing fans persuaded the editors to get rid of it. Followers of the sweet science didn???t wish to be associated with a long devalued sister sport which had degenerated into a synthetic and largely pre-arranged farce. Wrestling was about guys in silly masks and silly trunks making overblown entries to the ring and trading cheap and badly acted insults with their opponents. God forbid that boxing should ever go that way. Ho-hum.


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2006)

I don???t entirely blame today???s boxing fans for lapping up all this hokum. It is all they have ever known. But those who aren???t just passing through really should take the time and trouble to dig below the surface and compare what we have now to what we had in comparatively recent times.


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2006)

One doesn???t have to travel back to the year dot to uncover the former glory. In fact we can stop the clock in 1969, when man landed on the moon and folks in general weren???t entirely boring. Just recently I re-visited that memorable fight between Joe Frazier and Jerry Quarry at Madison Square Garden, which offers emphatic proof for me that the excitement and sense of anticipation in that era was far greater than it is today, simply for being more restrained and considerably more dignified.
The presentational aspect of modern boxing might seem to be a cosmetic and somewhat trite issue compared to its larger and more significant warts, but much of our present troubles have sprung from the depressing drop in general standards.
Watching Frazier and Quarry limber up, the first thing that struck me was the vastness of the ring. That was because it wasn???t filled with irrelevant people. The boxers and seconds were in their corners and only moved a step further when referee Arthur Mercante motioned them to join him. Mercante was brief in his reminder of the rules and finished by saying a simple, ???Take care.???


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2006)

That was it. The fight was on. Two fighters who were lean and mean, quietly menacing but well behaved, went to war. There was nothing in their pre-fight demeanour that besmirched the sport or incited the crowd. When Jimmy Ellis, Frazier???s rival champion at that time, was invited up to the ring, he shook hands with Joe and wished him well. There was no brawl, no tantrums, none of the drivel we have to endure today.


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2006)

Johnny Addie, one of the great ring announcers, did his bit sparingly and with class as he told us all we ever want to know: hometown of each fighter, colour of trunks, weights. End of story. Addie never felt the urge to linger forever in mid-ring in the hope of stealing the spotlight and becoming a ???star???. Nor did he mangle the names of the contestants. Joe Frazier wasn???t ???Joe Fraaazuuh??? and Jerry Quarry wasn???t ???Jerreee Quarreee???.


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2006)

The nearest comparison we have to Johnny Addie now is Jimmy Lennon Jnr, whose old man wasn???t too shabby as a ring announcer either. Everyone else, it seems, is now addicted to the dreadful drug of holding on to a fighter???s name in the way that dear old Roy Orbison applied his enviable grip to a high note.


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2006)

Michael Buffer, I would be the first to admit, is wholly professional in his attitude and certainly chills the blood with his famous cry of, ???Let???s get ready to rumble!??? But is it good for boxing? Is it really appropriate to a sport which the traditionalists amongst us still like to refer to as the noble art?


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2006)

Here in Britain, we have some real beauts. One announcer manages to add an ???a??? to just about every word he says. Hence, we get ???Ladies and gentlemena, we come to the main eventa of the eveninga.???


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2006)

Another clown recently achieved the seemingly impossible by turning an old pro called Ernie Smith into ???Oonie Smeetha???. African fighters, many of whom have never stepped outside London, are patronisingly announced in doom-laden tones that conjure up images of spear-throwing cannibals.


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2006)

The fighters themselves are in no way blameless for enabling the circus to flourish and expand its range of tasteless products for the brain-dead and the transient tribe of dilettantes who now seem to constitute the target audience of the controlling bodies and the major media moguls.


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2006)

The ring attire of many fighters today is no longer harmlessly amusing or original. It is gaudy and downright ridiculous.
What is so offensive about dignity and class? Frazier and Quarry looked like the real fighters they were when they clashed on that hot summer night at the Garden. They were superbly trained, tight as racehorses and looked deadly serious and manly in every way.


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2006)

A fighter does not look dignified when he is wearing a pair of trunks that extend from just below his nipples to his calves. He does not look macho when he is wearing a creation that can only be described as a skirt. At best he looks like a pimp, at worst he looks like a half-hearted transvestite. One of Mike Tyson???s redeeming features was that he never engaged in that kind of nonsense.


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2006)

NFL players must adhere to strict rules when taking to the gridiron. They are permitted to grow beards and wear their hair any length they wish, as is any man???s right unless the circumstances are exceptional. What players cannot do is to disrespect their uniforms. Even their shirts must be tucked in at all tmes. Is it too much to ask that we have at least some form of dress code in boxing?


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2006)

On the subject of bad taste, Kenny Weldon has some pertinent observations on the crass comments and needlessly foul language now found on too many boxing websites. Quite rightly, he comments, ???As for you guys on the websites talking trash and using language that wouldn???t be allowed in a New York bar, please have a little respect for the game and listen to the old guys. Your lack of knowledge and your bravado is totally inconsiderate of the sweet science and the people who made this sport the best sport in the world.???


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2006)

For me, this is a very important point and one that needs to be urgently addressed. Never in my life have I been guilty of patronising new converts to the sport who know little about it. We are all ignorant when we first start out, and there is nothing more off-putting than being put down by a smart guy who thinks he knows it all. What I have no time for is the language of the gutter that comes with so many of the new breed. It is surely not impossible for even the barely literate to pen a few sentences without boring the rest of us with their knowledge of choicest Anglo-Saxon. Do they think this is the way that most genuine boxing people normally converse? It isn???t. It is the way that schoolboys talk when they discover profanity for the first time and cannot wait to try it out.


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2006)

When I recently wrote an article on Carlos Monzon, a member of this site took issue with my points of view. He did so fairly and politely. For exercising this democratic right, he was promptly dismissed as ???a clueless c***??? by the next contributor. Charming. Nothing like a good, intellectual debate, eh?


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2006)

Another persistent pest, who fails to see the crashing irony of his user name, even managed to soil the obituary of boxing writer Jack Fiske with two utterly inane and infantile observations.


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2006)

On more than one occasion, I have seen one fighter or another being described as ???a piece of s****??? by idiots who have probably never had a fight in their entire lives. That is a downright cowardly and offensive thing to say about any fighting man, whatever his level of talent.


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2006)

What do these masked wonders do in their everyday lives? Are they all timid librarians and filing clerks who suddenly get brave at night under the cloak of anonymity? More to the point, why are they tolerated? Have the rest of us softened to the extent that our primary objective is not to offend the offenders?


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2006)

*Corners*


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2006)

Kenny Weldon quite rightly laments the increasing invasion of the sport by self-styled managers and trainers. A fighter???s corner should be a place of calm and reason, especially in a crisis. How many times now do we see three guys shouting different instructions at a troubled fighter in a scene of utter chaos? When a boxer is reeling from one of Jose Luis Castillo???s Sunday best, a meaningless cry of, ???You da man!??? isn???t going to do that much for his self-belief. When Kevin Rooney was working the young Mike Tyson???s corner, the sense of serenity was almost palpable. Jack Blackburn, Eddie Futch, Yancy Durham and Gil Clancy were great and knowledgeable trainers who knew exactly how to motivate their fighters and moderate the corner.


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2006)

When *George Foreman *deprived Joe Frazier of his title in Kingston, Big George???s corner was a sanctuary in all the bedlam. Small wonder, since it was inhabited by Dick Sadler, Archie Moore and Sandy Saddler. Prior to the fateful second round, Foreman rose from his stool with one quiet and simple instruction in his ear: ???Drop that hammer on him, George.???
It is so important that the good men of today like Freddie Roach, Buddy McGirt and Teddy Atlas continue to prevail and multiply their numbers.


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2006)

There are certainly plenty of great trainers around. Last week I had the pleasure of watching one of the best in Johnny Eames, of London???s TKO Gym, who was outstanding in helping his lightweight charge Graham Earl upset the odds and outpoint the dangerous, world ranked Russian, Yuri Romanov. Earl had to work hard for his victory and suffered some very uncomfortable moments along the way, but not once did Eames get flustered or raise his voice. Urging his fighter to take deep breaths, Johnny issued his instructions with firmness and great calm. Earl knew exactly where he stood at all times and was a willing student.


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2006)

Eames even handed out the occasional admonishment with a nice balance of authority and good humour. After Romanov had dangerously found the mark in a torrid ninth round with some solid rights, Eames said to Earl, ???What did I tell you about that right???? Earl nodded and there the matter rested. In a nutshell, Johnny???s performance was a master class from a master trainer.


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2006)

It was matched by an excellent refereeing job by the consistently able Richie Davies, who rules the ring with the minimum of fuss and with a rod of iron. When Romanov???s corner became too vociferous, Davies stopped the action briefly and barked, ???You do that again, I???ll throw you out of the hall.??? It was no coincidence that the fight itself was superb and a terrific advert for the game.


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2006)

*Strive*


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2006)

So much is still great and uplifting about professional boxing. More than ever before, I believe we need to stand up for the good side of the old game whilst having the courage to face down and condemn its ugly sister. We cannot simply ignore the gaping cracks in the road in the misguided belief that acknowledging their existence would be aiding the abolitionists. Like a clever computer virus, the ugliness has become depressingly diversified as it courses through boxing???s bloodstream. The behaviour of the politically motivated world boxing organisations is frequently appalling and has been so for years.
When you know the game well, you know the terrible things that go on, many of which you cannot report unless you are wealthy enough to employ some seriously heavyweight lawyers. When Bert Sugar was editing The Ring, he courageously ran stories on the grubby machinations of the game???s ruling bodies, but who does so with any consistency now? Even the television networks shy away from controversy. Teddy Atlas does the best he can, but other ex-fighters who guest as commentators are swiftly hushed up if they should so much as suggest that a judge is either blind or plain bent for producing a scorecard that defies belief.


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2006)

The alphabet soup boys cry foul and call their lawyers at the mere mention of the word ???corrupt???, yet any supposedly independent boxing body is corrupt from the first time it produces a set of world rankings that are not based on merit alone.
The team members of the International Boxing Organization (IBO) are proud of being the only sanctioning body that boasts a computerised and objective rating system, yet as one observer noted, ???Unfortunately they don???t seem to consult their ratings when assigning championships.??? Why? Would the IBO care to explain that to us?


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2006)

How easy is it to form a world boxing authority? Well, Pat O???Grady managed the feat as far back as 1981 when his son Sean was stripped of the WBA lightweight title. Pat invented the World Athletic Association ??? quite possibly during his lunch break ??? and appointed Sean as lightweight champion. Sean???s first defence was against Hawaiian hitter Andrew Ganigan, who knocked him out in two rounds. An unhappy ending for the O???Gradys, but a very disturbing point had been made.


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2006)

Few things now make sense to sensible boxing folk, as the bully boys continue to get their way and tear and twist at every tradition. The evidence of their destruction hits us between the eyes from every direction.


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2006)

The number of weight divisions (seventeen) is absurd, and the number of champions no less so. This senseless proliferation has left us with a depressingly low depth of talent and has unrealistically prolonged the careers of many fighters who really aren???t that exceptional and never were. Nearly every fight now has to be for some kind of championship, however worthless. Nothing seems to scare promoters more than staging a good old-fashioned ten rounds non-title bout.


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2006)

In the eighties, the classic championship limit of fifteen rounds was abandoned by those who apparently care for the health of boxers, following a couple of high profile ring fatalities in Johnny Owen and Deuk Koo Kim. Johnny was knocked out in the twelfth round by Lupe Pintor, while Kim was KO???d in the fourteenth by Ray Mancini.


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2006)

Has that measure helped to protect boxers? Of course it hasn???t. Preliminary boys are now fighting gruelling twelve rounders after only six or seven fights because there is always some meaningless title up for grabs. They simply aren???t given sufficient time to accustom themselves to eight and ten round fights and adapt to the longer distances. Many burn out long before they should. The great fighters find a way of plugging such holes in their education and flourishing on any given playing field, but these missing links can prove costly for lesser boxers who need more time to learn the ropes and progress.
We repeatedly hear of boxers approaching ???must win??? fights. Why must they win? With all those titles sloshing around, there is always another chance just down the road. The obsessive ???0??? on a prospect???s record has assumed ridiculous importance. Even an educational defeat is deemed a minor disaster. Too much pressure is placed on young fighters to thrill and please, to the point where any tactical game plan goes immediately out of the window. All the time, I see skilful boxers with significant height and reach advantages becoming locked in punishing wars of attrition at close quarters.


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2006)

Why are we so outraged when fighters are a few pounds over the limit at the weigh-in? With the luxury of twenty-four hours to spare, they are only going to feast at the local burger bar and come into the ring massively overweight anyway. I do chuckle when commentators behold a featherweight and innocently exclaim, ???My word, he looks like a welter from the waist up!???


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stop*


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2006)

It is not impossible, even at this late stage, to stop all this rot. What does seem impossible is the task of stopping the good people of boxing from warring amongst each other instead of attacking the criminals. As Kenny Weldon observes, ???We cannot agree on anything.???


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2006)

In the United States, the biggest boxing fish in the sea, a rescue act is especially urgent. If we are ever to move forward and cut out the cancerous growths, we need to commit once and for all to a definitive solution, even if it means inheriting one problem for every two we solve.


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2006)

The greatest brains in the game, and there are a great many of them, need to form their own round table and hammer something out. Camelot won???t come out of it, because boxing can never be that and we wouldn???t want it to be. The sport can never afford to lose its roguish, outlaw charm or its glorious mix of characters. Its anarchic nature is as appealing as it is frustrating, one of the curious qualities that so shiningly sets it apart.


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2006)

That is why, in my view, federal control of boxing in America is an eternal Catch-22 proposition. Apart from the usual few good men, today???s politicians can often be as distasteful and dishonest as the people they are paid to throw in jail. The one thing we do not need is better regulated corruption by way of political appointments and politically motivated policy decisions, leaving us with nothing more than a sanitised and bureaucratic façade.


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2006)

How I fervently wish that I could offer an all-embracing solution to boxing???s problems. To my constant exasperation, I am unable to do so. The multi-layered composition of the disease is too challenging a conundrum for this humble writer and most others. That is why the great thinkers and the genuine lovers of boxing must come together, see eye to eye and start fighting the good fight.


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2006)

Boxing will never be stopped or expunged, for the simple reason that men will always fight. Prostitution will similarly endure because certain people will always sell their bodies. But do we really want our great game to be compared to an old whore?


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2006)

The enemy forces should not be underestimated. They learn quickly and know all the management mind games and tricks. Like rust, they never sleep. They are the blue-sky democrats who secretly despise democracy, free speech and fair play. Blue-sky thinking does not permit bad things to be said about bad situations. Speak up, and you are shouted down and labelled an extremist. A pox on them all. Do not let them win!


----------



## wetnwild (Feb 2, 2006)

This is such a cool thread, Did you catch the fight last week,


----------



## GFR (Feb 3, 2006)

*Castillo/Reyes Weigh-In
*








03.02.06 - Photos: TOM CASINO/SHOWTIME: Jose Luis Castillo (left) and Rolando Reyes each tipped scales at 138 pounds Friday for their 12-round fight Saturday on SHOWTIME (9 p.m. ET/PT, delayed on the west coast).

Edner Cherry (left) weighed 131 1/2 pounds while defending NABF champion Jose Armando Santa Cruz weighed 133 1/2 pounds for their NABF lightweight title bout in the SHOWTIME CHAMPIONSHIP BOXING co-feature.

In a pair of excellent 12-rounders Saturday on SHOWTIME former two-time WBC lightweight champion Jose Luis Castillo faces Rolando Reyes in a 12-round lightweight bout and Jose Armando Santa Cruz defends his NABF 135-pound title against Edner Cherry.. 



 

The fights are on Sat on ShowTime



Damn these guys are ugly!!


----------



## GFR (Feb 6, 2006)

*<H1 class=style2 align=left><H1 class=style2 align=left>The Ten Greatest Fights Ever Held In The Greatest Ever Place - Las Vegas!
*



</H1></H1>


----------



## GFR (Feb 6, 2006)

05.02.06 - By James Slater: Being at a big fight is a truly incredible experience, I have been lucky enough to attend quite a few big fights and there really is no comparison to watching on television, although this too is a great experience. Madison Square Garden is for many the greatest venue to attend a fight, the place is just soaked in tradition and atmosphere and it is a very special place for both the fighters and the fans.


----------



## GFR (Feb 6, 2006)

Many legendary boxers have fought here and quite a few had their pro-debut in the Garden, men like George Foreman and Evander Holyfield to name just two. The greatest night for most at the Garden though was the first epic fight between Muhammad Ali and Joe Frazier in 1971. This was the first time two undefeated heavyweight champions ever fought one another. It was indeed an historic event and fittingly it took place in such a venue.


----------



## GFR (Feb 6, 2006)

For me though, the best place to attend a fight, the most exciting, the most glitzy and just the plain most fun has to be Las Vegas - Fight Town as it is commonly known. I love the place and so do the fighters that box there, Vegas was a virtual second home to such ring greats as Sugar Ray Leonard, Thomas Hearns and Marvin Hagler, although the marvellous one wasn???t quite so keen on the judging that he received there! The Mandalay Bay and the MGM Grand are the two most frequently used venues for the big fights in Vegas these days, both great venues, they are two beautiful hotels and they have excellent boxing arenas.


----------



## GFR (Feb 6, 2006)

Caesars Palace was the place to see a fight in the 1980s but The MGM Grand and Mandalay Bay have now taken over and dominate Vegas boxing. What a legendary place Las Vegas is, it too, like Madison Square Garden, has a long history of hosting fights, right back to the first world title fight it held in 1960 between Don Jordan and Benny ???Kid??? Paret. Almost every big name fighter has appeared there since. Vegas truly is Fight Town.


----------



## GFR (Feb 6, 2006)

Among the many great fights that were held in Vegas are the Leonard Vs Hearns welterweight classic in 1981, the Hagler-Hearns war in 1985 and the Holyfield-Bowe trilogy in the 1990s. Also, the Tyson-Berbick fight in 1986, when ???Iron Mike??? made boxing history by becoming the youngest ever heavyweight champion at the age of twenty, and Foreman Vs Moorer in 1994,
when ???Big George??? did likewise by becoming the oldest at the age of forty five. Many people may prefer the traditional Madison Square Garden but for me it has to be Las Vegas. But maybe I am biased because I have such special memories and have had such great experiences there.


----------



## GFR (Feb 6, 2006)

Boxers are heroes to me. They always have been, as far back as I can remember, and I???m sure they always will be. For years I???ve followed them, on TV and in publications such as the great Ring magazine. I???ve followed their careers, some of them practically from start to finish in this way, but I???d never gone as far as I???d really wanted. I???d never seen them fight
live, in the flesh, at ringside (Sure, I???ve been to a few fights, the ones my finances permitted, but I???d never been present at any super fights, in the grand arenas such as Caesars Palace or Madison Square Garden). Let alone actually met them. Until the year 2003.


----------



## GFR (Feb 6, 2006)

My experience was far greater than the wildest of any of my dreams could possibly have been. I went to Fabulous Las Vegas. For over a month.


----------



## GFR (Feb 6, 2006)

Spending months travelling abroad was something I always had the urge to do and when I finally found myself in a position to do so (I sold my house as a means, having finally found the courage, and went for it!) I combined it with a grand amount of quality time devoted to my love of boxing, spent in Fight Town. Talk about two birds and one stone. I had the absolute time of my life!


----------



## GFR (Feb 6, 2006)

Through Europe and across the states of the US I travelled with Vegas always firmly in my sights as the final destination. America in general was the highlight of my trip but the realisation of a lifelong desire surpassed put all that had preceded it to the confines of distant memories. I never set off with the intention of writing about my trip, but for just an average Joe boxing fan such as myself, tales describing the seeing of legends in action and, yes, the actual meeting of and conversing with the same, more than qualified for doing so. To have rubbed shoulders with and had such intimate access to living legends despite being only a self bank rolled nobody without the backing of either a publisher or anyone else was no doubt a remarkable experience.


----------



## GFR (Feb 6, 2006)

During my superb time in Vegas, I was fortunate to meet and spend time talking with the following fighters; Oscar De La Hoya, ???Sugar??? Shane Mosley, Vernon Forest, Iran ???The Blade??? Barkley, Floyd Mayweather, James ???Lights Out??? Toney, Evander Holyfield, Wayne McCullough, Chris Byrd, Roy Jones, Hasim Rahman and, finally, my number one sport???s idol, Thomas ???The Hitman??? Hearns! Talk about a collection of modern day greats. And I can honestly say, that every single one of these talented men carried themselves as one would expect, they were nothing but gentlemen to me. I felt incredibly lucky to have spent the time with them that I did


----------



## GFR (Feb 6, 2006)

As a result of my experiences I am much more comfortable calling boxing my sport (even though I have never boxed) after the trip I felt more qualified to do so. I am a fan for life, I know for a fact. Even the recent disappointing, not to mention shocking, news that two of the fighters I either met, or saw fight (James Toney and Cruz Carbajal) tested positive for steroids shortly after failed to turn me off the sport. This news was negative, to be sure, but the massive high of something like the recent spectacle of the absolute bearing of souls by fighters Diego Corrales and Jose Luis Castillo in their majestic super fight, in which Corrales did something that appeared simply impossible and pulled off a remarkable win by KO in round ten after being in the most perilous, close to certain defeat position imaginable, is an example of what makes my sport so fantastically addictive and keeps the thought of ever giving up on it out of the question. I know there will be more great fights like this one in the years to come. How then, could I possibly lose interest in this masterful sport?


----------



## GFR (Feb 6, 2006)

I???m in too deep now and I like being there. I???m in for keeps.

And so to my list of the best ever fights held in, to my mind, the best ever place to see a boxing match, Fabulous Las Vegas.


----------



## GFR (Feb 6, 2006)

One - Marvellous Marvin Hagler v Thomas ???The Hitman??? Hearns - 1985


----------



## GFR (Feb 6, 2006)

Two - Erik Morales v Marco Antonio Barrera - 2000


----------



## GFR (Feb 6, 2006)

Three - George Foreman v Ron Lyle - 1976


----------



## GFR (Feb 6, 2006)

Four - Julio Cesar Chavez v Meldrick Taylor - 1990


----------



## GFR (Feb 6, 2006)

Five - Diego Corrales v Jose Luis Castillo - 2005


----------



## GFR (Feb 6, 2006)

Six - ???Sugar??? Ray Leonard v Thomas Hearns - 1981


----------



## GFR (Feb 6, 2006)

*Seven - George Foreman v Michael Moorer - 1994*


----------



## GFR (Feb 6, 2006)

Eight - Riddick Bowe v Evander Holyfield - 1992


----------



## GFR (Feb 6, 2006)

Nine - Larry Holmes v Ken Norton - 1978


----------



## GFR (Feb 6, 2006)

Ten - Mike Tyson v Trevor Berbick - 1986


----------



## GFR (Feb 6, 2006)

*Shannon Briggs: Fighting Mad Because He Isn't Fighting
*







04.02.06 - Interview by *Troy Ondrizek*: Just last night the boxing community was abuzz with the news of Briggs and Tua squaring off against one another in April. Finally we have a fight between two proven and legitimate fighters; trying to get another title shot. Just as the euphoria began to wan a little; the whole dream came crashing down. David Tua backed out. Yes, when I heard that I was crushed. I had high hopes for this fight. So did many other fans. So Shannon wants everyone to know where he stands on this issue. So I got in touch with him to hear his side of the story.

*Troy: Hey Shannon hows it going?*

Shannon Briggs: "Not good Troy, nice to hear from you though."

*Troy: I have heard conflicting reports regarding the Tua fight. Please can you share some light in the matter?*

Shannon: "Troy I'm pissed off. Tua pulled out of the fight. We were going to make decent money, so that wasn't it. I got a call last night saying the fight might not happen, and then he pulled out. That pisses me off. David and I go way back. We have been trying to fight for a long time. That time was supposed to be now."

*Troy: So do you think he is trying to dodge you?*

Shannon: Indirectly, Yes! He said he wanted four tune-up before he takes a fight with a guy like me. I can understand that. He said that I have been active and he hasn't; that he has too much ring rust right now. I have been in that position before. I wasn't prepared for the Lewis fight, and I was like 280lbs before the McCline fight. I was drained for that fight and McCline still couldn't knock me out. I literally got up off my couch and fought Sedreck Fields. All of those fights were mistakes I didn't need to make. I still think that if you agree to take a fight; than fight. I think Rahman knocked the fight out of him literally with that supposed punch after the bell. Showtime was kind enough to give us a date and a venue for the fight, and they were paying us decent money considering the current money market for boxing. I mean, don't take a fight if you're not ready; I should know.

*Troy: Are there any other big fights out there for you?*

Shannon: Not really. Guys like Brock and Peter have avoided fighting me. When I was young and not in the right state of mind; everybody and their grandmother wanted to fight me. Now that I am in better shape than ever, and I am more mature and dedicated; nobody wants to fight me. I'm thinking of fighting two more fights, and if these guys still avoid me then I will go to K1 to fight. They fight like every week, and the money is good. I have a family to feed you know, and I've done all i can outside of boxing to make a good living. I'm going to go and fight that chump Koval now; he has been talking thrash and needs to be silenced. A fight with Brewster or Valuev or any champion is my goal. I still want to be champion of the world. A fight with David would've put me right there.

*Troy: So when are you going to fight Chris Koval?*

Shannon: Probably later than planned. Sometime in March. The fight will be a good tune-up for me.

*Troy: How is your injured ankle doing? *

Shannon: It isn't one hundred percent, but I still can fight and train. The fight with David was like seven weeks away. I would've been ready for that fight; hell I would've still fought with a bad ankle if I just got it taped up.

*Troy: I hope for your fans that you stay in boxing and not go to K1. Your good for boxing and vice verse.*

Shannon: I don't really want to do it. I would much rather box, but I love to fight and I will do what I need to to keep busy. I just want to thank you Troy and to thank eastsideboxing for keeping me in the news. I want to thank the fans who have supported me along the way. I want to show my critics that their judgment of me is wrong. I am doing all I can to be champion. Later Troy and good luck.​


----------



## KentDog (Feb 6, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Four - Julio Cesar Chavez v Meldrick Taylor - 1990



What an upset.

I still think Richard Steele made a bad call.


----------



## KentDog (Feb 6, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Five - Diego Corrales v Jose Luis Castillo - 2005



Insane comeback victory.


----------



## KentDog (Feb 6, 2006)

Gatti v Rodriguez is good too as far as comebacks go.


----------



## GFR (Feb 7, 2006)

*Klitschko To Meet Byrd On April 22 In Mannheim, Germanylitschko To Meet Byrd On April 22 In Mannheim, Germany*








06.02.06 - Two of boxing's premiere heavyweights will collide in Mannheim, Germany when IBF Heavyweight Champion Chris Byrd (39-2-1, 20KO's) steps into the ring against former heavyweight champion and top contender Wladimir Klitschko (45-3, 40KO's) on Saturday night April 22nd in Mannheim, Germany. This is the second meeting between these two warriors. The first meeting took place over five years ago in October of 2000 when Klitschko defended his WBO Heavyweight Title with a 12-round unanimous decision victory in a fight that also took place in Germany. 

Since capturing the once vacant IBF title against Evander Holyfield, Byrd has successfully defended his title four times; most recently winning a unanimous decision victory over DaVarryl Williamson on October 1st, 2005. In Klitschko's last fight, he cemented his place among the top heavyweights and put himself in position for a title shot with a unanimous decision victory over previously unbeaten Samuel Peter in Atlantic City on September 24th. The Byrd-Klitschko IBF/IBO Heavyweight Championship Bout will be aired on HBO World Championship Boxing on Saturday Night April 22nd.


----------



## GFR (Feb 9, 2006)

*Byrd vs. Klitschko: Byrd???s title reign is about to end!
*






07.02.06 - By *Geoffrey Ciani:* On April 22, IBF heavyweight champion Chris Byrd will defend the title against #1 contender, Wladimir Klitschko. This will be the second time these two square off. The first time they met was back in October of 2000, when Wladimir Klitschko pitched a virtual shutout against Byrd, winning very round while dropping him twice en route to a lop-sided unanimous decision. And frankly, I can???t envision anything differently happening this time around (barring a KO win for Klitschko).

To be sure, this is professional boxing where anything and everything can happen ??? particular in the heavyweight division, where one punch can change the entire course of a fight. That said, I???m hard-pressed to think of anything Byrd can do differently to reverse the outcome of their first encounter. In fact, I???m hard-pressed to think of anything Byrd can do differently to even make things slightly more competitive. Judges scorecards in their first bout read 120-106, 119-107, & 118-108, all in favor of Wladimir; and these scorecards were actually generous to Byrd (how anyone could have scored the bout anything other than 120-106 means someone was just looking for a way to give Byrd a ???close??? round here or there).

Is there realistically anything Byrd can do differently this time around? Truth be known, I don???t think there is. In fact, I???m even willing to go so far as to say Byrd has virtually no chance of winning this fight (barring a freak injury suffered by Klitschko). Of course, anything is possible, but if I was Chris Byrd, this is the last person I???d want to have to defend the title against. Byrd would have best served his own interests by avoiding Klitschko like the plague.

Am I saying Byrd is _that bad_? No, not at all. Byrd is an outstanding technician in the ring with an abundance of skills. He???s slick, he???s quick, and he???s a great boxer with a tremendous chin and a gigantic heart. Am I saying that Klitschko is _that good_? Nope. While the younger Klitschko is clearly one of the top talents in the division, he is a far cry from perfection personified. Like any other fighter, he has his flaws, and these can be exposed by the right opponent. So what am I saying?

Simply put, as the old saying says that _Styles Make Fights_! And this fight is a stylistic nightmare for Chris Byrd, any which way you slice it. Granted, a lot has happened since their first encounter. Byrd has since won the vacant IBF title from Evander Holyfield which he has ???successfully??? defended four times, whereas Wladimir has suffered some major setbacks with knockout losses to Corrie Sanders and Lamon Brewster. Some might view such as evidence of Byrd having a chance. After all, the first encounter was over five years ago! However, none of this really matters much in the context of this particular match-up, because regardless of what has happened since, Klitschko???s style is clearly superior to Byrd???s in a head-to-head fight.

The problem for Chris Byrd is that he???s not slick enough to out-slick Wladimir and he???s not powerful enough to cause much damage. Like Byrd, Klitschko is an outstanding technical boxer, with an impeccable jab, a snappy left hook, and a wicked right down the pipe; overall, he has very good boxing skills. Add to this the fact that Klitschko has a tremendous size advantage, which he is quite capable of utilizing, and this spells _D-O-O-M_ for Byrd ??? much like it did in their previous encounter.

Also consider that Byrd is clearly on the downside; he???s not the same fighter he was when he first squared-off against Klitschko. After beating Holyfield for the vacant title, he was given gift a decision over Fres Oquendo and awarded a very controversial draw with Andrew Golota, in bouts most feel he should have lost. Then he beat Jameel McCline by the skin of his teeth, before beating the very ordinary DaVarryl Williamson in his last bout. Byrd is no longer the caliber fighter he was when last these two met; in fact, a strong case can be made that Byrd has been in steady decline since he defeated David Tua in an elimination bout prior to fighting Holyfield.

Then there???s the fact that nothing Byrd tried worked against Klitschko last time around, and there???s no logical reason to believe that this time will be any different. Byrd is a versatile fighter with tremendous heart, and none of this mattered one bit when faced with a stylistic nemesis. The problem for Byrd is he???s incapable of exploiting Wlad???s weaknesses ??? namely, his chin and his stamina. It takes a power puncher to beat Klitschko: someone who will either overwhelm him with brute force, as in the Sanders bout, or someone who will affect his stamina by administering a prolonged beating keyed by a successful body attack, as with the Brewster bout. Byrd has never been much of a power puncher; he simply doesn???t have the tools to execute an effective attack against Klitschko. And even worse, Byrd???s best assets are easily nullified by Wladimir.

Byrd???s best chance to win this bout may very well be to go-for-broke from the opening bell. If Wlad enters the ring cold (as is oftentimes the case), Byrd _might_ be able catch him off guard and stun him with a barrage of punches. I doubt it, though. For starters, this isn???t Byrd???s style. Secondly, enacting such a fight plan will open Byrd up to the possibility of suffering an early KO loss. And finally, I???m not so sure Byrd is going to be overly eager to engage with Klitschko. Lest we forget, Klitschko has a clear psychological advantage going into this one. But, be that as it may, I still think this is Byrd???s best chance to win. The alternative to going for broke will likely result with Byrd being on the receiving end of a brutal prolonged beating.

The landscape of the heavyweight division is about to change. Byrd???s championship reign is about to end and the Klitschko reign is about to begin. 

*Mark my words: Wladimir Klitschko will become the IBF heavyweight champion of the world this April.*​


----------



## GFR (Feb 9, 2006)

*Two Sides of the Coin: Calzaghe vs. Lacy*







08.02.06 - By Michael Klimes - *The Scene:* The super middleweight division has been clamouring for a definitive fight and a definitive champion for some time now. Some time now may in fact be an understatement. When was the last time the super middleweight division saw a truly meaningful contest between two equally matched combatants? I think of Roy Jones Junior vs. James Toney that was twelve years ago. I think of Nigel Benn vs. Gerald McClellan, which was eleven years ago and Joe Calzaghe vs. Chris Eubank was nine years ago. The Welshman floored the self- styled ???Lord of Brighton.???​ 
Calzaghe in 2006 (like Eubank was in 1997) is the aristocracy of the division. 
Calzaghe???s sad tale has become all too stale in sport. Natural talent fused with an impressive amateur career (which could have blossomed into something much more) vanished like unplugged water into the sink. Jeff Lacy at 28 is at a place where his opponent was not at his age: A career-defining bout.

Even Calzaghe???s admirers have to admit that if he loses this all- important fight than his all ready fragile reputation will enter the incinerator. His fiercest critics (who are a little unfair) are circling like hungry wolves. Jeff Lacy, however, has recently been under pressure in living up to the expectations, which he has generated. There have been quaint murmurings suggesting Lacy may be an over hyped Showtime creation. 

Either way, the Calzaghe-Lacy debate arouses turbulent passions and the segregation of opinion (at least largely proportion of it) appears to be drawn on national boundaries. Americans call Calzaghe a ducker and the British (maybe seeing Calzaghe as part of their national heritage because of his age) denounce Lacy as a one-dimensional brawler.

Leaving conjecture aside, there are persuasive arguments for both fighters to be made. If we blow away the hot air in the debate, there is a lot left to be excited about! 

*Analysis:*

Lacy???s strengths are a fast work rate and considerable power. Fighting him must be like having chilled water thrown onto your body in the morning, his style is designed to bring shock. A weakness of Lacy, and one that is worrisome, is his lack of defence. Lacy does not have the ???weaving and bobbing??? of Frazier, the crouch of Marciano or the head feint of Duran to compensate his come forward antics. Against a precision puncher of Calzaghe???s standing, this is veering towards the danger zone. 

Two other qualities Lacy possesses are his youth and ruthless finishing. When he smells blood, Lacy like Tyson knows how to put the other man away.

Calzaghe???s major downside is his age. 33 is not usually a reassuring figure for any sportsman to be around let alone staring down the gun barrel of their greatest challenge. Age affects the most critical quality in not just boxing but also other sports: Footwork. The feet dictate balance, movement and the overall position in relation to your opponent. You are not going to ???sucker your brother??? with a ???good en??? if your standing in the wrong place to do it. You will look stupid, get nailed and probably lose the fight. Lacy is exactly the style of fighter to measure how much Calzaghe has left in his feet. If Lacy is piling on the pressure, the best tactic for Calzaghe is to move out of harms way. This is going to be difficult with Lacy trying to bury himself into Calzaghe???s chest while landing those hurtful body shots. 

Aside from this problem and it is a considerable one; Calzaghe has many virtues. His key asset in this fight will be his phenomenal hand speed. If Calzaghe wants to release a flurry, it is more a maelstrom. Lacy has not encountered a combination puncher with the same speed, power and accuracy. What makes Calzaghe such an accomplished range finder with his punches is his sense of timing. He just knows when to strike. Lacy will have to deal with these combinations and try and navigate past them just as Calzaghe has to avoid his forward advances and body punches.

Another distinct advantage Calzaghe has is his defence; he keeps his hands up, throws punches on balance, in good time and can clinch. He was only knocked down for the first time in his career in his 36th fight against the dangerous Byron Mitchell. 

However, caution might be noted, he was knocked down a second time in his defence against Kabary Salem, only two fights after Mitchell. In a sloppy performance, he admitted he was, ???disappointed.??? Nevertheless, Calzaghe???s sloppiness was rooted in a lack of motivation derived from frustration. With taking on Lacy, Calzaghe???s ambition appears renewed. 

The chins of both fighters are good enough to take punishment.

*The Fight Itself:*

This title unification will have many blistering exchanges but what will be the exact strategies? If both fighters are offensively orientated here, it could turn into a replica of Marvin Hagler vs. Thomas Hearns with both blowing caution into the wind. If this is a fight of that frightening intensity, it will not go the distance. On the other hand both will not try to box one another defensively. Ironically, Lacy has the longer arm reach (an inch over Calzaghe) even though he is the shorter and more attack-minded fighter. It would be stupid for him to try and outbox a boxer who is also a southpaw, thereby making it more awkward. 

The fight should progress at a fast pace but it will be for the long haul. Neither boxer is expecting an easy night. Lacy, who is indisputably the less balanced and well rounded fighter will focus all his energies on driving Calzaghe to the ropes, forcing the fight and making the space claustrophobic. Calzaghe knows he will have to use the ring, work the jab and hit with those fast hands. When Lacy ventures onto the inside, it will be his job to saturate him with punches. Once Lacy is hurt, Calzaghe will move in for the kill. One benefit Calzaghe has with the shorter hands is he can fight on the inside better. Lacy is such a pressure fighter that it is actually good to have some power and shorter arms. Even if Calzaghe was younger, moved better than he does now and had those longer arms he would have to trade eventually. Longer arms in close quarters are not an asset.

This encounter is a titanic test of attrition; it will be an ebb and flow battle with both having their moments. There will be will and skill in this fight. I cannot pick a winner. All I will do is go up to Manchester, sit in the arena and watch in awe.

May the best man win!

P.S Let us hope Calzaghe does not injure his hand until the fight is part of history!


----------



## GFR (Feb 12, 2006)

http://www.thatvideosite.com/view/541.html


----------



## GFR (Feb 12, 2006)

*The Weight Of The Matter
*

*TK Stewart,* February 12, 2006 - Freddie Roach, Massachusetts native and trainer of numerous boxing world champions, was close to home in Connecticut last night. Roach was at Foxwoods Resort and Casino to assist one of his latest proteges, Peter Manfredo of "The Contender" fame, who will be facing Scott Pemberton on Sunday night in Rhode Island.

Roach sat ringside with broadcasters Teddy Atlas and Joe Tessitore during the ESPN2 Friday Night Fights boxing telecast. Among other topics, Roach spoke about working with James Toney as he prepares for a March 18th bout with Hasim Rahman for the WBC heavyweight title in Atlantic City, New Jersey. *Roach was asked how much James Toney, who began his career fighting as a middleweight, currently weighs and Roach replied, "He's about 250 right now"*. Roach said that Toney's weight is, "...too high right now, so we're going to drop about another 20 pounds before the fight, I feel. He's starting to spar everyday, he sparred nine rounds yesterday."

At nearly one hundred pounds above his original fighting weight of 160, it's anyone's guess as to what the mercurial Toney will register come March 18th. In January, at a New York City press conference to announce the bout with Rahman, Toney promised he would be fighting at a trim 217 pounds when the bout takes place. During the course of his eighteen-year professional boxing career the 37 year-old Toney has won recognized titles at 160, 168 and 190 pounds against world-class opposition. Toney's most notable win came in October 2003 when he faced faded, but well-known former heavyweight champion Evander Holyfield and won by way of a ninth-round technical knockout. 

In April 2005, amidst some fanfare, Toney faced WBA heavyweight titlist John Ruiz at Madison Square Garden in New York City. In a lackluster and forgettable bout that went the twelve round distance, Toney was proclaimed the winner by a twelve-round unanimous decision. However, only 11 days after the fight the official result was changed to a "no contest" by the New York State Athletic Commission and Toney was stripped of the WBA title, fined ten thousand dollars, and suspended for 90 days when he tested positive for the banned steroid Nandrolone.

The boxing community was shocked with Toney's positive steroid test result. Toney weighed in at what was then a career high 233 pounds for the Ruiz bout. His body was flabby and devoid of muscle tone causing the surprise among many. Typical steroid users have a lean and muscular appearance. Toney's co-promoter, Dan Goossen remarked, "Anybody who saw the fight could see that James Toney would not be the poster boy for any steroids use just by the way his body looks." Goossen continued his defense, "His doctor has stated that the combination of medications used to control the inflammation and tissue growth caused the positive test result. This is further supported since the body, in combination with the medications, naturally create the form of substance reflected in the test results."

Toney claimed he was administered a legal, therapeutic, natural substance by his physician, Dr. Mark Gordon, as an aid to recovery from a biceps and triceps tear suffered in his previous bout with Rydell Booker. Toney claimed that somehow, and beyond his explanation that the legal substance resulted in the positive steroid test. 

Dr. Gordon was contacted for this story, but he refused to comment unless a signed waiver was presented from Toney allowing him to discuss the matter. Toney's representatives at Goossen-Tutor Promotions were also contacted for this story in an effort to obtain the waiver, but they did not reply. 

Since the Holyfield bout, in which he scaled 217 pounds, Toney's weight has continued to escalate upward. In his most recent bout, an October 2005 match against Dominick Guinn, he scaled a career high 235 pounds. The issue of Toney's girth has continued to be somewhat of a contentious issue between Toney, his trainer Freddie Roach, and members of the boxing media. No matter the subject, the discussion always seems to come back to what James Toney weighs. In a recent workout before assembled media, Toney had to be prodded into removing his shirt for photographers and he seemed embarassed at his own physical condition. 

The March 18th Atlantic City bout with Rahman is less than five weeks away. At his current weight of 250 pounds it's unlikely that Toney will achieve his promised weight of 217 pounds by fight night. To hit that number, Toney would have to lose approximately one pound of body weight per day each and every day.

As for Trainer Freddie Roach, who was a very disciplined professional fighter, his weight rarely varied more than several pounds over the course of his eight-year professional career. The soft-spoken Roach who owns the Wild Card Gym in West Hollywood, California is at a loss to explain the outspoken Toney and his poundage. 

Despite his own personal feelings that James weighs too much, Roach seems resigned to the fact that Toney will weigh what he weighs and accepts him for who he is no matter what the scales say. Roach has grown weary of the constant questions surrounding Toney's weight and he throws up his hands now in a gesture of mild frustration and says, "As long as James is in shape I'll be happy and we'll win this fight".​


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 12, 2006)

Manfredo Jr. vs. Pemberton should be good tonight, with Gomez on the undercard. Some nice Sunday night fight action.


----------



## GFR (Feb 12, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Manfredo Jr. vs. Pemberton should be good tonight, with Gomez on the undercard. Some nice Sunday night fight action.


I think they postponed that fight....I'll check


----------



## GFR (Feb 12, 2006)

*The Contender Postponed
*
PROVIDENCE, RI ??? The highly anticipated match-up between Peter Manfredo, Jr. and Scott Pemberton, scheduled for this evening at the Dunkin Donuts Center in Providence, Rhode Island has been postponed due to the blizzard conditions currently hammering the North East. The event will go on tomorrow evening with doors opening at 6 PM and the first bout happening at 7 PM.. ESPN2 will now televise the event Monday, and ESPN will fill the time slot tonight with a replay of the Sergio Mora vs. Peter Manfredo, Jr. rematch from this past October.

Besides the main event of Manfredo, Jr. vs. Pemberton, the event also features "The Contender's" Miguel Espino & Jonathan Reid in separate bouts, 2004 Olympic Heavyweight Jason "Big Six" Estrada, Matt "Too Smooth" Godfrey and Matt "Sharp Shooter" Remillard. Tickets are on sale and are available by calling Ticketmaster at (401) 331-2211.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 12, 2006)

Damn I was looking forward to watchin that tonight. We did get about 1 and 1/2 feet of snow up here though. Thanks for the update on that. Instead we're gonna have to watch Manfredo get robbed in the rematch with Mora.


----------



## GFR (Feb 13, 2006)

*HBO To Rebroadcast Mosley-De La Hoya & Vargas-Quartey
 *

13.02.06 - On Saturday night, Feb. 18 at 12:30 a.m. (ET/PT) and replaying Friday, Feb. 24 at 10:45 p.m. (ET/PT) and Saturday, Feb. 25 at 3:15 p.m. (ET/PT), HBO2 will replay VARGAS vs. QUARTEY 2000 and DE LA HOYA vs. MOSLEY I, 2000. The Vargas-Quartey fight was waged on April 15, 2000 in Las Vegas and was a thrilling slugfest between Fernando Vargas and Ike Quartey in which Vargas was the welterweight victor..  

The first De La Hoya-Mosley fight was a dramatic battle from the first bell to the last, and featured the fast-rising ???Sugar??? Shane Mosley in a stirring split decision victory over Oscar De La Hoya on June 17, 2000 from the Staples Center in Los Angeles. 

Both fights will be available 24 hours a day to HBO ON DEMAND subscribers from Monday, Feb. 20 thru the fight date. 

On Saturday, Feb. 25, HBO Pay-Per-View will televise the junior middleweight showdown of VARGAS vs. MOSLEY from Mandalay Bay in Las Vegas at 9:00 p.m. ET/ 6:00 p.m. PT.​


----------



## GFR (Feb 13, 2006)

*Face to face with "Lights Out" and "The Real Deal"!
*







13.02.06 - By *James Slater*: The day of the James Toney v Evander Holyfield fight, back in 2003, I arrived at The Mandalay Bay early (much earlier than I had done at the De La Hoya v Mosley II fight, this time not having the rigours of a hangover to contend with). The place was already buzzing and a mock boxing ring had been set up along with two huge sized boxing gloves. One had Holyfield across it while the other was emblazoned with Toney's name. Programs and other merchandise were on sale and I further lightened my wallet. Two T-shirts, a cap and a program were now mine.

After a light lunch and a couple of beers I was strolling around the casino section. I was again enjoying the atmosphere and the anticipation that only a big fight can bring. I hadn't yet noticed any boxers or celebrities but put this down to my early arrival. Also, Holyfield v Toney didn't figure to be as huge an event as the De La Hoya fight. But then I had to double check my vision. None other than Evander Holyfield and a small entourage walked right past me! My pulse quickened, something I had grown accustomed to in the past few weeks, and I fumbled for my pen. I composed myself as best I could and approached Evander from the side as he was still walking..

"Mr Holyfield, sir, would you mind.?" I said, while motioning to the boxing program I had held open to a page with an image of "The Real Deal's" face that was now staring out at the real thing. He looked me straight in the eye, somewhat intimidating me I must say, and then said one solitary word. "No". I couldn't believe it. I was shocked not to mention disappointed. As I watched him turn and walk away, giving me an almost regal wave of the hand, as if to motion me from him, one of his aides said, "We're not signing anything today, sorry". And then I was stood alone feeling embarrassed. This was the first time I had been refused an autograph and by one of the sport's gentlemen, a man known for his approachability and fan friendliness.

What had I done wrong? I had certainly asked him in the usual polite way. I put it down to the fact that he was fighting later on that day. Maybe he'd simply had his game face on. I wandered over to the nearest bar and had a few more beers. Disappointment had surfaced for the first time in Vegas (perhaps this served me right, after all I had blown it with Iran Barkley a few days earlier. I know I should've bought him lunch, it was the least I could've done. For what it's worth, when I'm next in Vegas, if I see Iran again I'm going to do it right this time, no doubt) I knew I may never get another chance at Holyfield's autograph. Still, at least I had been face to face with the great man, even if the experience had unnerved me quite a bit. Evander had had a mean look on his face and if this had been a pre-fight stare down we had been engaging in, I would have certainly melted.

He was known as a nice guy, yes, but in that ring Holyfield has shown toughness, an ability to fight dirty if necessary and a frightening ability to take punches. I still considered it an honour to have at least seen him in the flesh.

As all this was going around in my head, I happened to look up just in time to see Evander's protagonist for the evening entering the casino. Only a few minutes after my encounter with Holyfield, I now had a possibility at meeting him too. Things were happening fast today. I had been unsettled by the previous rejection and I debated with myself whether or not to approach Mr Toney. Maybe it was simply better not to bother a boxer so close to a fight. Perhaps I should be more respectful. But I also knew how I might not get another chance to meet James and as he had stopped and was chatting to a group of people, I decided to give it a try. I was thrilled and relieved when he gladly signed my program. He asked me my name, and when he learnt we shared the same christian name, he joked how much the name "sucked". We both laughed and I wished him good luck, for which he very politely thanked me. Amazing. The so-called bad boy of boxing, the motor mouth who was often partial to the use of a few expletives while being interviewed post-fight, was friendly and accommodating. Maybe he just knew the value of good copy and deep down was a great guy. This is certainly my opinion today. He for one didn't mind being greeted by his fans, even on the day of his fights, this one being of the utmost importance to him.

As a result of James' kindness, the smile returned to my face. I knew now who I would be rooting for come fight time!​


----------



## GFR (Feb 14, 2006)

*Manfredo Jr. Clocks Pemberton
*

13.02.06 - By *Jim Amato:* I was very impressed with Peter Manfredo Jr.'s third round stoppage of the formidable Scott Pemberton. Now that Peter is with Freddie Roach, he looks terrific. There is talk of a third match with "Contender" champion Sergio Mora in Peter's back yard of Providence, Rhode Island. I hope it comes off. I feel that Sergio won their first fight but Peter was robbed in the rematch. These two need to settle their differences. I believe this bout will draw well. Roach has really done wonders with Manfredo Jr. Freddie is really one of the top five trainers around today. If Manfredo Jr.- Mora III is made, my pick is Peter.

With all that said. I hope that the Manfredo Jr. camp has no intention on taking on Jeff Lacy after he defeats Joe Calzaghe. It would be a big money fight and a real fan attraction but there is no way Peter hangs with Lacy. Jeff would be way too strong for Peter and he hits like a ton of bricks.

Manfredo Jr. would be better off going after one of the other 168 pound titleholders and steering very clear of Lacy.​


----------



## KentDog (Feb 16, 2006)

I got to catch most of the Contender special rerun yesterday on EPSN2, but I missed the main event Manfredo Jr v Pemberton fight because I had to go to class. I heard it was a good fight, I thought Pemberton would win since Manfredo is not known as a power puncher and Pemberton is. If anything, I thought Manfredo might have won by points. I was really surprised to hear he knocked Pemberton out in the third. Guess I'll have to wait till it reruns again.

By the way, did anyone else think Jonathon Reid looked like shit? Not surprised he never really made it in boxing.


----------



## GFR (Feb 16, 2006)

*What next for the Hitman?
*






15.02.06 - By *James Allan*: With the definite news that Floyd Mayweather is going to fight Zab Judah next, there is a question mark over who, Ricky Hatton???s next opponent is likely to be. Mayweather would have been the preferred choice as far as team Hatton were concerned but for whatever reasons Floyd doesn???t want it at the moment and so it will have to wait. The Hitman is riding high at the moment with two of the four major titles to his credit and the name of Kostya Tszyu on his list of victories. He is an established name in the Light Welterweight division and not the perennial contender he was in danger of becoming just over a year ago. He, along with Amir Khan, is the major boxing attraction in Britain at the moment, but unlike Amir, who is still in the early stages of his career, he is an established world-class fighter. What all of this means is that in Britain, he can sell out just about any venue he chooses to fight in. He is a pay-per-view attraction and as such his name has the financial clout to entice the top foreign fighters to come over and face him in Britain. Ricky would probably like to fight in Las Vegas and Atlantic City in order to raise his profile in the United States and also to place his name alongside boxing legends like Sugar Ray Leonard and Roberto Duran, and in the future he probably will, but it is an undeniable fact that financially he doesn???t have to. He is already a very wealthy young man and he is now a big enough name in his own right to be able to fight in Britain for the rest of his career if he wanted to. Promoters would be happy enough to push his fights and with the coverage of big fights in Britain being pushed back to two or three am in the morning in order to accommodate American TV audiences he would still draw in big viewing figures.  

Given all of this, Ricky will want to face another big name in his next fight. Maussa was useful in that a fight with him allowed Ricky to add the WBA strap to his IBF title, but in terms of profile, Maussa did little to add to Ricky???s reputation. There is, in my opinion, currently a choice of four fighters Ricky would probably like to face. They are, Arturo Gatti, Miguel Cotto, Diego Corrales or Jose Luis Castillo. He could also look to fight Junior Witter, Carlos Baldomir, Acelino Freitas or Vivian Harris. 

Of the first four fighters Gatti must surely be Ricky???s preferred option. He also is a huge box office attraction and a fight with him would appeal to the majority of boxing fans, as they are both come forward fighters with decent chins. If truth were told, Ricky would strongly fancy his chances against Gatti. He is six years younger than him and hasn???t been in anywhere near as many wars as him. Gatti is all heart, but as was shown in his fight against Mayweather, heart isn???t always enough, and in his own way, Ricky is just as effective as Mayweather at breaking down and demoralising opponents. His constant pressure style of fighting is incredibly difficult to combat, and I am not convinced that Gatti hits hard enough to keep Ricky off of him. If Gatti were to stand in front of Ricky, this would suit Ricky perfectly as it would save him the trouble of having to go looking for him, and while Gatti is a decent boxer when he decides to box instead of brawl, I don???t think he is quick enough or clever enough to avoid Ricky all night. At best this strategy would probably only delay the inevitable, a stoppage victory for Ricky. However, this is boxing and as such you can never take anything for granted. Ricky will know this, and for that reason I don???t see him taking Gatti quite as lightly as he took Maussa. For Gatti a fight with Ricky would represent possible redemption after taking a fearful hammering at the fists of Floyd Mayweather, a chance to win another World Title and another huge payday. All of these reasons make the fight attractive to both fighters and also to the TV companies and that???s why I see it as being a question of when not if they sign the contracts. 

However, given the choice of opponents available to Ricky, my own personal preference would be for him to face Junior Witter. Witter has been calling him out for long enough now, and has a run of nineteen straight victories since his loss to Zab Judah in 2000, a fight he took at a week???s notice. There is no denying that he looked awful as he spent most of the fight running from Judah but nothing in his 17 fights before that had prepared him for taking on Judah, and given that Zab came with a huge reputation at that time, it may be that Witter took stage fright on the night believing that he may have been in over his head. Whatever the reasons, the American TV companies turned against him and seemed to have almost no interest in putting him on again. However, a run of 15 straight knockout victories followed by a good win over Lovermore N???dou and the current holding of the British, Commonwealth and European titles have raised his profile again here in Britain, and given Ricky???s immense popularity, this is a fight that could be sold over here and it would probably interest many American viewers. On a professional level, I think that Witter would cause Hatton more problems than Gatti would. He can definitely hit hard enough to trouble him and he has good movement. I am not quite sure how good his chin is, but I don???t rate Ricky as a one-punch knockout artist. He may have finished Maussa off with one shot, but by the time he did knock him out, he had sapped all of Maussa???s resistance and he was ready for taking. Ricky is a hurtful puncher but not devastating, his great strength lies in his fantastic work rate and whether or not Witter would be able to match this would be the key to their fight. Also, of all the fighters on offer for Ricky at the moment, I believe that Witter???s style most closely imitates that of Mayweather. I am not putting him in the same league as Mayweather, but it would be fascinating to see if Ricky could work him out and how quickly he could do it. On a personal level, Witter has been shouting for a match against Ricky for years now. At 31 years of age you have to ask how many more years does he realistically have left at the top end of the game? He really needs to secure a big fight now before he slips into complete obscurity. It would be interesting to watch the two top Junior Welterweights in Britain facing each other and it would be a shame if Witter were to leave the game without ever having the chance to make up for his disappointment against Judah but as we all know, fights aren???t made nowadays purely in terms of people deserving a shot. Team Hatton would probably look on Witter, as too much risk for too little gain and the chances of this fight ever taking place are negligible. 

Ricky is an enviable position at this exact moment in time, able to pick his next opponent and with a super fight already to his credit. It will be fascinating to see what his next move will be.​ 
​


----------



## topolo (Feb 16, 2006)

I have jock itch.


----------



## GFR (Feb 16, 2006)

*SHOWTIME on Demand Replays of Lacy and Calzaghe past fights
*

NEW YORK (Feb. 16, 2006) - SHOWTIME On Demand is replaying two exciting SHOWTIME CHAMPIONSHIP BOXING telecasts featuring unbeaten IBF super middleweight champion Jeff Lacy (21-0, 17 KOs) and his WBO counterpart, undefeated Joe Calzaghe (40-0, 31 KOs). In perhaps the most highly anticipated unification showdown in years, the talented, outstanding 168-pound world champions will collide for the undisputed super middleweight crown on Saturday, March 4, LIVE on SHOWTIME at 9 p.m. ET/PT (delayed on the west coast)..

SHOWTIME subscribers can access both the Lacy-Scott Pemberton and Calzaghe-Byron Mitchell fights in their entirety as well as interview footage from both fighters at SHOWTIME On Demand now through March 4. Don???t miss your chance to see these knockout, power-punchers in action before they enter the ring on March 4, 2006. 

On Nov. 5, 2005, Lacy demolished Pemberton, successfully defending his title by second-round knockout in yet another devastating performance. Showing once again why he is regarded as one of the most exciting boxer-punchers in any weight division, Lacy decked the game but outclassed Pemberton with a right hand to the head early in the second. The challenger made it to his feet and attempted to fight back but went down again, this time from a vicious overhand right in the closing seconds of the round. The referee stopped the contest without a count at 2:59.

On June 28, 2003, Calzaghe impressively and emphatically retained his title with a thrilling, come-from-behind second-round TKO over Mitchell, a former two-time World Boxing Association (WBA) champion titleholder. Calzaghe got dropped for the first time in his career when Mitchell connected with a right hand approximately 30 seconds into the second round. The defending champion, however, roared back to floor Mitchell with a wicked left hook. Britain's longest reigning titleholder continued to punish the tough, courageous challenger along the ropes until the referee stepped in and waved off the proceedings at 2:36 of the round.​


----------



## topolo (Feb 16, 2006)

still itching


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 16, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *HBO To Rebroadcast Mosley-De La Hoya & Vargas-Quartey
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 
I like how HBO has been doing this... They're always on demand right away too, so it's nice to see some of the good recent matchups that have taken place. ESPN Classic usually only shows the real old school fights (the most recent stuff I've seen is Tyson) which is good, but you'd think they'd be able to give us fights from the past decade or so.


----------



## GFR (Feb 17, 2006)

*Judah - Mayweather:  I???m Madder Than Hell
*






16.02.06 - By *Paul Ruby* -  In a song called ???Simple Man,??? Charlie Daniels sang ???I???m madder than hell, and I ain???t gonna take it no more.??? That line epitomizes the way I feel about the April 8th bout between Zab Judah and Floyd Mayweather. I???m disgusted that Judah could let himself get beaten by Carlos Baldomir in his own hometown. I???m disgusted that Mayweather defended the bout by contending that Judah is entitled to fight him because Judah/Baldomir was a split decision. 

I???m disgusted that the fight is for a tainted IBF belt for which Carlos Baldomir could not afford to pay the sanctioning fee. I???m disgusted that HBO is selling this as a pay-per-view event and as a title fight. I???m disgusted by the arguments of promoters and pundits that Judah was not focused against Baldomir, but guarantee that he will be on April 8th. I???m disgusted by what sham title fights like these do for the public image of boxing (and how they underscore the need for a national commission, but that???s for another day altogether).

But, mostly, I???m disgusted with Zab Judah for losing to Carlos Baldomir, and I have two conclusions. First, that Zab Judah is not physically talented enough to become a great champion. Second, that Zab Judah lacks the emotional maturity to become a great champion.

I believe that both fans and experts have drastically over-rated Judah???s skills in the ring. Zab Judah has fast hands and he is an exceptional athlete, but there is much more to boxing than that. Judah lacks the fundamental skills and techniques necessary to become an elite boxer. First, I question Judah???s conditioning. Admittedly, he looks to be in perfect shape when he enters the ring and he never has problems with weight. The problem is he too often fights only in spurts. This was painfully obvious against Baldomir. The tough, but limited Argentine kept coming forward and throwing punches, while Judah was content to let himself be bullied around by an older, slower foe. Additionally, Judah gives up his hand-speed by holding his opponents far too often, rather than working in close quarters or seeking separation. 

I also question Judah???s instincts in the ring. Too often fans see his sensational speed ??? which is among the best in the business ??? and forget that rounds are not judged on speed, but rather on clean punching, effective aggressiveness, ring generalship, and defense. Judah???s game is predicated on looking flashy ??? not on winning rounds that have been scored properly. Against Baldomir, Judah showed that he could not figure out when rounds were close and try to do something to pull them out in the last 30 seconds. For that reason, I think that Judah is too often looking for a knockout and refuses to acknowledge that even the greatest fighters cannot knock out every foe they seek to conquer. Essentially, I strongly believe Judah is a better athlete than he is a boxer. Even without his mental frailties, I tend to doubt that he could be a truly elite fighter because he lacks the technique and instincts needed to reach that level.

More importantly, I believe Zab Judah will never have the mental toughness necessary to become a great fighter. Before we speak about Judah specifically, it may be appropriate to comment on his surroundings. I believe that Judah has hurt his career by letting his father train him. Yoel Judah instilled his own values in his son and, in my humble opinion, they are not the values of a champion. The most telling sign of Yoel Judah???s shortcomings is his quote to the Showtime crew prior to the Baldomir fight. The older Judah stated that they did not plan on the fight exceeding three rounds. That one quote summarizes all of my opinion of both Judahs. Any trainer that trains champions ??? Freddie Roach, Dan Birmingham, Buddy McGirt take your pick ??? teaches his fighters not to look for a knockout, but be content to take a decision. Knockout predictions should be left to guys like you and me on our couches and to people like Al Berstein, Larry Merchant, and other journalists; they should not be made by trainers. Yoel Judah???s quote shows the hubris that was his son???s downfall. Yoel Judah seems not to adhere to the philosophy among boxers and trainers that a champion should prepare to go 12 rounds in every fight. Judging by Yoel Judah???s attitude, it cannot be considered a surprise that pride and a bloated self-concept would be traits he passed on to his son and, for that reason, part of me pities Zab Judah.

The larger part of me, however, does not feel nearly as compassionate. Judah???s three most important fights have all been unequivocal failures. When he fought Kostya Tszyu, he said it was a ???winner take all??? fight. In that fight, he showed the immaturity and arrogance in the ring that are arguably his trademark. In that fight, Judah was knocked down and, rather than taking an 8 count to collect himself, he tried to get up at 3, stumbled, toppled over again, and forced referee Jay Nady to correctly stop the fight in the 2nd round. In his first fight with Cory Spinks, Judah essentially gave away the first five rounds of the fight and dug a hole out of which he could not pull himself. 

Against Carlos Baldomir, Zab Judah embarrassed himself before, during, and after the fight with mental errors. During referee Arthur Mercante, Jr.???s instructions, Judah punched Baldomir on the thigh instead of touching gloves with him. That was a move that even a 4-year-old should be ashamed of. It was literally despicable and Judah and everyone associated with him should feel beyond humiliated for such immature and irresponsible actions. During the fight, Judah fought only in spurts and seemed content to let Baldomir punch him in the face en route to a well-deserved decision. After the fight, Judah embarrassed himself by failing to take ownership of his actions in the ring. He was quick to blame others like his promoter, quick to look everywhere but directly in the mirror.

For those reasons, I believe too many have overestimated Judah. A champion not only reacts to adversity, he thrives on it. Zab Judah has crumbled in the face of adversity time and again, and now he is being handed a money-making fight against Floyd Mayweather. Like a champion, Mayweather will prepare properly. He will get in the ring, do his job, and win with a TKO 5 victory. 

That???s the difference between Mayweather and Judah. I don???t agree with Mayweather???s views, but he gets in the ring and does his job every single time. He trains hard. He doesn???t look past opponents, doesn???t expected to be handed things. He has physical and mental toughness that nearly all others lack. He has the physical and mental toughness that Zab Judah lacks. 

Floyd Mayweather will beat Zab Judah for the IBF Welterweight Championship on April 8th on HBO pay-per-view, but it will be a tainted fight that should not cost $50 and it will be for a tainted belt that should sit around Carlos Baldomir???s waist. And that???s why I???m madder than hell.





*Another fight I couldnt care less about...PPV??? hell no, why pay for that crap*​


----------



## topolo (Feb 17, 2006)

scratch, scratch


----------



## KentDog (Feb 17, 2006)

The Judah-Mayweather fight will be a good one to watch if Judah brings his all to this one, but I agree Judah doesn't deserve it after his loss to Baldomir. I am surprised HBO is putting it up as a PPV event, but then again, the ringside seats sold out really quickly on this one.

I would like to see Mayweather-Hatton in the near future as well, which will probably happen if Mayweather beats Judah (which I'm convinced is a sure thing), as they now have Hatton under contract for at least 3 fights.


----------



## GFR (Feb 17, 2006)

*Antonio Tarver vs* *Bernard Hopkins


** 2006-06-10*


----------



## GFR (Feb 18, 2006)

*											Wishful Thinking Does Come True! ???Tiger??? Jirov To Return To Cruiser!											*





18.02.06 - By *Izyaslav ???Slava??? Koza:* To be honest, although a boxing fan through and through, it has been difficult to remain as captivated by the sport, when the career of my favorite fighter, Vasili Jirov has been so stagnant. I know that objectivity is the drug pushed on those of us who write about boxing, but I can???t stand the idea of being objective when part of the passion comes from pure unadulterated bias for certain fighters. To those fans who love Gatti because of so many highlight reel moments, to those who like Corrales because of his never say die even after 4 knockdowns attitude, I think the Mesi, Toney and even Moorer fights (unfortunately loses), demonstrate why I am such a huge Jirov fan. Even before that watching the 96 semi-final against Antonio Tarver, and knowing that the Tiger???s hand was messed up, I saw a boxer that deserved respect and loyal fans win, lose or draw.

After those fights to see the Tiger, struggling, unmotivated, and most of all not the lean mean punching cruiserweight machine of times past, against Orlin Norris, it was to say the least sad and painful. 

Throughout his heavyweight campaign, many fans had said going back down to Cruiserweight would be the wise thing to do, and even though I did not agree with them at first, the uninspiring performance against Norris made me rethink that position in retrospect. 

The problem with most heavyweights is they don???t have a specific weight target limit. Every other boxer in every other division, has to focus and train such that they make weight, and not only that but make weight and still be at an optimal performing level. Heavyweights are not bound by these limits. If Riddick Bowe wants to balloon up to 350 pounds and fight there is nothing stopping him, but maybe a really small doorway in his dressing room. The same could be said for James Toney, Kirk Johnson, and even the guys who are not necessarily big, waist wise, but just don???t consider that the extra poundage makes a difference. Digression aside, when Vasili Jirov was on top of his game and had to make a certain weight limit, he would not slack off in training, consequently that probably boosted his energy level mentally knowing he was in peak form. At least that is what it looked like to me. He looked more confident, more aggressive, more like a killer. If you compare some of those thin cruiserweight assassin pics, to the ones of him at cruiserweight the frustration of fans becomes apparent.

However, thankfully that frustration looks to be headed into the frigging gutter because last Tuesday Vasili Jirov has stated he would go down to cruiserweight. To say the least the mood of both myself, my brother, and our whole Jirov loving posse in the Metropolitan area, as well as the Jirov fans all over the worldb skyrocketed to skyscraper levels. Who is he fighting? Will he still be successful? Is he done?

Those are the questions the critics asked when the news was passed along to the public. While valid questions the answer I have is, who cares, the important thing is that the man is trying to radically reform himself and get back to not only winning but impressively winning ways. In truth, I had suspected there was something going on because in a recent interview Jirov had stated that he was training on a daily basis, and unless he was doing it the way, his arch nemesis James Toney is rumored to do, I would think that sort of thing drops the pounds and takes him closer and perhaps below the 200 mark limit of Cruiserweight.

This move also couldn???t have come at a better time because right now the cruiserweights are a hot commodity, considering Bell, Mormeck and the like. Personally I don???t see why Vasili Jirov can???t take out Bell within two or three fights. The guy has a great chin but I thought he was losing the Mormeck fight, till the Frenchy ran out of steam, and as I hear lost the Brown fight as well. In 1999 Vasili Jirov stopped an undefeated Dale Brown in 10 rounds in his first title defense. Of course fighters change and that ABC logic does not mean Jirov necessarily beats Bell, but it does create certain elements that should be considered. From what I have seen of Bell, I think trying to knock him out by going at his head is silly. Mormeck hit him with all sorts of hell and it really didn???t seem to bother Bell even though to those of us watching it seemed like the Frenchman was about to win by KO.

Bell has a good chin, but on the other hand, he was susceptible to a Mormeck body shot which he played off well, and admitted had an affect on him after the fight. Vasili Jirov, was a murderous puncher at Cruiserweight, and a lot of those fights were won by KO because of the body punching more so then his power to the head. One of his key mistakes, in my opinion, when attempting heavyweight was switching to head hunting, which coupled with other elements already mentioned made his campaign relatively unsuccessful.

Another problem is that while Vasili Jirov has a gold medal in the Olympics, to prove he is a great boxer, he does not use his boxing enough. In spurts in the Norris fight his sidestepping, and ability to get to the side of Norris was inspiring because even if he could not score a clean punch, Norris definitely could not and even a half glancing blow in that position, from Jirov is worthwhile and showing ring generalship. Had he done more of that he would have gotten the Norris decision, instead of it being a draw, do to Jirov trying to corner and head hunt against a counterpunching Norris on the ropes. I think that a well fit, and hungry Jirov, will have enough stamina to not stand flat-footed, and look for only big head shots, and to win rounds through boxing if need be. It is probably frustrating for a guy that likes to fight to dance around and throw jabs, but fighting smart and brawling are what separate boxing from tough man. I know Vasili Jirov can take a shot and can give one too, but many guys can do that, not many of them can box however, and that is what I hope the cruiserweight move will do for the man. It may lead to boring fights potentially, but I would rather he win by any means even warless ones.

The bottom line is this is a terrific move that shows Vasili Jirov???s dedication to the sport is still somewhere inside him, which is something some had started to doubt. Will that translate to victory? Perhaps but as I said win, lose or draw he is a fighter that deserves any boxing fan???s respect regardless, so really, in my biased eyes, this move is a victory in it of itself. Although it need not be said, Eastside wishes Vasili Jirov the best of luck and hopes to see him celebrating victory in the ring and on TV in the near future.​


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 18, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *Antonio Tarver vs* *Bernard Hopkins*
> 
> 
> *2006-06-10*


 
I hope Hopkins rocks him, even though Tarver has the height and reach.  This is sure to be PPV right?


----------



## GFR (Feb 18, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> I hope Hopkins rocks him, even though Tarver has the height and reach.  This is sure to be PPV right?


Yes it is PPV, I think Hopkins will win just because of his skill....Tarver is way over rated IMO.


----------



## GFR (Feb 19, 2006)

*World Boxing  Rankings
 Updated: February 19, 2006


**Heavyweight (unlimited)*


----------



## GFR (Feb 19, 2006)

*WBC

**Hasim Rahman
* 1. Oleg Maskaev 
        2. James Toney 
        3. Oliver McCall 
        4. Samuel Peter
        5. Ray Austin 
        6. Calvin Brock 
        7. Sinan Samil Sam 
        8. Shannon Briggs 
        9. Larry Donald 
        10. Monte Barrett 
        11. John Ruiz 
        12. David Tua 
        13. Donnell Holmes 
        14. Peter Okhello 
        15. Luan Krasniqi


----------



## GFR (Feb 19, 2006)

*WBA

*
*Nicolay Valuev

*1. Not Rated
        2. Wladimir Klitschko
        3. John Ruiz 
        4. Ray Austin 
        5. James Toney 
        6. Calvin Brock 
        7. Larry Donald 
        8. Monte Barrett 
        9. Sultan Ibragimov 
        10. Davaryll Williamson
        11. Samuel Peter 
        12. Owen Beck 
        13. Donnell Holmes 
        14. Ruslan Chagaev 
        15. Vladimir Virchis


----------



## GFR (Feb 19, 2006)

*IBF

**Chris Byrd
*1 Vladimir Klitschko 
        2 Ray Austin 
        3 Calvin Brock 
        4 Samuel Peter 
        5 Monte Barrett 
        6 John Ruiz 
        7 DaVarryl Williamson 
        8 Luan Krasniqui 
        9 Sultan Ibragimov 
        10 Paolo Vidoz 
        11 Zuri Lawrence 
        12 Shannon Briggs 
        13 Vladimir Virchis 
        14 Danny Williams 
        15 Eddie Chambers


----------



## GFR (Feb 19, 2006)

*WBO

**Lamon Brewster
*1. Wladimir Klitschko 
2. James Toney        
3. Luan Krasniqi 
        4. Sultan Ibragimov 
        5. Samuel Peter 
        6. Ruslan Chagaev 
        7. Calvin Brock
        8. Shannon Briggs
        9. Vladimir Virchis 
        10. Alexander Dimitrenko
        11. Matt Skelton 
        12. Danny Williams
        13. David Tua
        14. Sergui Lyakhovich 
        15. Miguel Mollo


----------



## GFR (Feb 19, 2006)

*FIGHTNEWS.COM*

1. Lamon Brewster
2. Hasim Rahman
3. Wladimir Klitschko
4. Nicolay Valuev
5. Chris Byrd
6. James Toney
7. Samuel Peter
8. Calvin Brock
9. Sultan Ibragimov
10. Luan Krasniqi
11. John Ruiz
12. Sergei Lyakovich
13. Monte Barrett
14. Ruslan Chagaev
15. Paolo Vidoz
16. Shannon Briggs


----------



## GFR (Feb 19, 2006)

*George Foreman*


----------



## GFR (Feb 19, 2006)

* Amateur Accomplishments*


----------



## GFR (Feb 19, 2006)

* Amateur Record: 22-4
    * 1968 National AAU Heavyweight Champion
    * Won the Heavyweight Gold Medal representing the United States at the 1968 Olympics in Mexico City, Mexico


----------



## GFR (Feb 19, 2006)

* Professional Career*


----------



## GFR (Feb 19, 2006)

* World Heavyweight Champion 1973-74
    * WBA/IBF Heavyweight Champion 1994-95 (stripped of both titles)
    * Claimed the Lineal Heavyweight Title until losing in 1997 to Shannon Briggs
    * Named Ring Magazine Fighter of the Year for 1973 and 1976
    * Was named the ninth greatest puncher of all time in The Ring Magazine's list of the 100 Greatest Punchers
    * Autobiography: By George: The Autobiography of George Foreman


----------



## GFR (Feb 19, 2006)

* Outside the Ring*


----------



## GFR (Feb 19, 2006)

* Guest starred on a fifth season (1976) episode of Sanford and Son, entitled "The Directors," as himself
    * Became highly successful with his "Lean Mean Grilling Machine" and starred in ads for Meineke mufflers
    * Has five sons, all named George
    * Daughter Freeda embarked on a brief professional boxing career
    * Is a born-again Christian and an ordained minister in Texas


----------



## GFR (Feb 19, 2006)

*the Heavyweight Division*

*all-time Top 20


*


----------



## GFR (Feb 19, 2006)

01. George Foreman (USA)


----------



## GFR (Feb 19, 2006)

02. Jack Johnson (USA)


----------



## GFR (Feb 19, 2006)

03. Joe Louis (USA)


----------



## GFR (Feb 19, 2006)

04. Rocky Marciano (USA)


----------



## GFR (Feb 19, 2006)

05. Muhammad Ali (USA)


----------



## GFR (Feb 19, 2006)

06. Larry Holmes (USA)


----------



## GFR (Feb 19, 2006)

07. Gene Tunney (USA)


----------



## GFR (Feb 19, 2006)

08. Jack Dempsey (USA)


----------



## GFR (Feb 19, 2006)

09. Lennox Lewis (England)


----------



## GFR (Feb 19, 2006)

10. Ezzard Charles (USA)


----------



## GFR (Feb 19, 2006)

11. Jim Jeffries (USA)


----------



## GFR (Feb 19, 2006)

12. Sonny Liston (USA)


----------



## GFR (Feb 19, 2006)

13. Max Baer (USA)


----------



## GFR (Feb 19, 2006)

14. Evander Holyfield (USA)


----------



## GFR (Feb 19, 2006)

15. Floyd Patterson (USA)


----------



## GFR (Feb 19, 2006)

16. Sam Langford (Canada)


----------



## GFR (Feb 19, 2006)

17. Joe Jeannette (USA)


----------



## GFR (Feb 19, 2006)

18. Bob Fitzsimmons (England)


----------



## GFR (Feb 19, 2006)

19. Mike Tyson (USA)


----------



## GFR (Feb 19, 2006)

20. Joe Frazier (USA


----------



## topolo (Feb 20, 2006)

22. Heywood Jablowme  (Latvia)


----------



## GFR (Feb 23, 2006)

*											Shane Mosley vs. Fernando Vargas : High Stakes at the Crossroads											*






23.02.06 - By *Stuart Cornwell*: When ???Sugar??? Shane Mosley and ???Ferocious??? Fernando Vargas step into the ring to do battle at the Mandalay Bay Hotel-Casino in Las Vegas on Saturday night both fighters will be all too aware that a decisive defeat would effectively signal the end of their career. Despite no title being at stake, and in spite of the fact that both fighters no longer carry the status that would make the winner of this match an ???uncrowned champion??? or a member of the world???s ???pound-for-pound??? elite, the importance of winning is perhaps greater than either fighter has ever encountered before. It is not about the money either, as both men are reportedly guaranteed well in excess of $5 million, win, lose or draw. This fight is a classic crossroads match-up and given the fierce pride and ego of the individuals concerned it figures to be a bitterly contested affair.

Six years ago a contest between Mosley and Vargas would have carried a vastly different significance. At that time both fighters were undefeated, with Mosley being lauded by many as the best fighter, pound-for-pound, on the planet, having just moved up from the lightweight division (which he had dominated thoroughly) to campaign as a welterweight. Vargas, meanwhile, was the sensational young IBF light-middleweight champion, himself being heaped with praise and destined for greatness after his impressive wins over the brilliant likes of Yori Boy Campas, Ronald Wright and Ike Quartey.. Now, however, the Mosley-Vargas fight takes on the form of a last-chance saloon and whether or not the fighters themselves publicly acknowledge that we should have no doubt that when the bell rings they will be fighting for professional survival. And while it is true that their reputations and abilities have faded somewhat, I suspect that both men will be out to prove that they are still capable of displaying brilliance. The question is : which fighter has the most left ?

 I think Vargas has the least left of the two. He has never really recovered from the devastating beating he took from Felix Trinidad in December 2000, a result that stripped him of his unbeaten record and left him inevitably a little shell-shocked. Although he bounced back to win a vacant WBA title the following year he has never again defeated the caliber of opponent that he was dispatching so effectively prior to the Trinidad loss. A second crushing career defeat, this time to Oscar De La Hoya, was particularly damaging to Vargas as he and De La Hoya had engaged in drawn-out pre-fight psychological warfare. Since that defeat ??? in 2002 ??? he has only boxed four times and took a 15-month break due to a serious back injury. His last two wins have been conservative affairs against a couple of aged veterans (Raymond Joval and Javier Castillejo). 

* Mosley is 34 years old (to Vargas???s 28) *and has lost 4 of his last 8 fights, but unlike Vargas he has never really taken a beating and has taken defeats in his stride. He has never been knocked out. The truth about Mosley is that he was never really capable of dominating at welterweight and light-middleweight as he had as a lightweight. And many sportswriters were a little too quick to bestow the ???pound-for-pound??? crown on him in the first place. It is mostly for these reasons that his reputation has faded, not through any dramatic decline in his abilities. I suspect he has a couple of good fights left in him.

 I am definitely not prepared to write off Vargas???s chances completely though. The oddsmakers quite rightly have him listed as only a slight underdog. The buzz going around is that Vargas has trained fanatically for this fight, and unlike with other fights of his he has not ballooned up in weight out of training and has not had to take drastic weight-loss measures to make weight. I expect Vargas to show up in the best fighting form we could possibly expect from him at this stage in his career. The stakes are high. The loser of this contest has nowhere to go. The winner will be in demand and can look forward to another big payday.

I expect the fight to start off fairly evenly but for Mosley to take control as the fight progresses. He should win a comfortable decision or perhaps force a stoppage in the late rounds.​


----------



## GFR (Feb 24, 2006)

*											Mosley - Vargas Quotes From De La Hoya											*
24.02.06 - Oscar De La Hoya talks about the Vargas-Mosley SHOWDOWN presented by Main Events and Golden Boy Promotions from Mandalay Bay, Saturday, February 25, Live on Pay-Per-View.

De La Hoya: "The first few rounds Vargas will come out strong and try to bully him. Mosley will stand his ground and fight harder. I think Mosley will stop him in the late rounds. People don???t realize how strong Mosley is. I had a harder time pushing Mosley around than Vargas. I do believe that Vargas is ready and in great shape..

 There are two types of powers. Vargas has a heavy punch, walks you down and feels heavy.  Mosley???s speed is his power.

 The later rounds will be the determining factor.

 Their last performances were down due to the quality of opponent.  Both fighters needed this fight and both are ready.

 Mosley is always in great shape and will walk you down, slowly, as the fight goes on.  He can turn it up, and turn it down.  

 Vargas will expend all of his energy at the beginning of the fight and then fade.

 The loser of this fight will be fighting on Friday Night Fights.  

 You cannot outbox Mosley, that is impossible.  He is too fast.

 Vargas will use his power and try to force his way in.  

When Mosley has to turn it up he will. I will not be alarmed to see Mosley stand toe-to-toe with Vargas. Mosley has a better chin.

 I added to the damage that Trinidad did and I think that Mosley will finish him off.  

 Vargas will be in trouble and he is in for a very good fight.

 Vargas??? downfall will be his anger.  His aggressive style is too over the top and it will do him in.

 The fact that Vargas is focusing on his weight is another downfall."​


----------



## GFR (Feb 24, 2006)

*											Corrales vs Castillo 3 Set for June 3 in Las Vegas!											*


NEW YORK (February 24, 2006) ??? It is official! Diego ???Chico?????? Corrales and Jose Luis Castillo are signed, sealed and ready to deliver once again LIVE on SHOWTIME Saturday, June 3, 2006 (9 p.m. ET/PT, delayed on the west coast). The world???s most talented and courageous lightweights will collide in their eagerly awaited rubber match for Corrales??? World Boxing Council (WBC) title at the Thomas & Mack Center in Las Vegas, Nevada.. The 12-round world title bout will be co-promoted by Top Rank, Inc., and Gary Shaw Productions, LLC, in association with Caesars Palace and Wynn Las Vegas.

            Let the questions begin.

 Can Castillo make 135 pounds? Can Corrales bounce back after getting knocked out in their last meeting? Did Castillo have an unfair advantage in the rematch? Is Corrales completely healed from a rib injury that caused their Feb. 4 fight to be postponed? Can Castillo perform with more intensity than he did in his most recent outing? How much does Corrales have left? Can the third chapter end with a clear winner and without controversy? 

            Most importantly, who is the most talented lightweight boxer in the world?

 Stay tuned to America???s No. 1 Boxing Network. All of your questions will be answered when the 20th anniversary celebration of SHOWTIME CHAMPIONSHIP BOXING continues on June 3.

            Simply, it doesn???t get any better.  

 "I fully expect this fight to be a rerun of the original in both action and result," said Gary Shaw. "This will not just be Chico's coronation, but Castillo's retirement. Corrales-Castillo 3 will successfully defend its title as fight of the year!"

 Top Rank CEO Bob Arum added: "This is a real fight, an exciting world title fight between two great champions who have explosive knockout power. Fight fans throughout the world will be anxious to see this showdown of big punchers.???

 Corrales (40-3, 33 KOs) won the historic first bout against Castillo ??? and the near-unanimous 2005 Fight of the Year -- when he dramatically rallied from the brink of defeat to register a memorable 10th-round TKO to unify the title and capture the WBC lightweight belt on May 7, 2005.

 Castillo (54-7-1, 47 KOs) won the brief, but brutal sequel on Oct. 8, also at Thomas & Mack, with an impressive and sudden fourth-round knockout. Despite losing the rematch, Corrales came away with both his world title belts because Castillo failed to make the 135-pound limit and one of his camp members was caught trying to tamper with the scale at the weigh-in.

 ???I feel fine. My rib is fine,??? Corrales said. ???I would be lying if I said I was not thinking about Castillo and whether he can make 135 pounds, but I have to prepare as if he will make the weight easily and be at full strength.

 ???What has happened in the past is history. We have each won once. Now, it comes down to who wins on June 3. I respect Castillo and I think he respects me, but it is time to get down to business one more time. This is what boxing is all about. I cannot wait for June 3.??????

 Said Castillo: ???I said after our last fight that if they wanted to make this like the ???Rocky??? movie series, I did not care. I will fight Corrales five or six times. I am not worried about the weight, or making the weight. It won???t be easy, but I will do it.

 ???Corrales comes forward and wants to fight. I love his style. On June 3, we will give the fans another great fight.?????? 

 Corrales, of Sacramento, Calif., captured the World Boxing Organization (WBO) 135-pound crown with a 10th-round TKO over defending champion Acelino Freitas Aug. 7, 2004, on SHOWTIME. A two-time world champion at 130 pounds, Corrales won the vacant WBO belt with a 12-round split decision over Joel Casamayor March 6, 2004, on SHOWTIME. Corrales won his first world title with a seventh-round TKO over defending IBF champion Robert Garcia Oct. 23, 1999, on SHOWTIME.

 Castillo, of Sonora, Mexico, won the WBC 135-pound belt the first time with a 12-round majority decision over Steve Johnston on June 17, 2000. Following three successful defenses, he lost the title and a subsequent rematch to unbeaten Floyd Mayweather in April and December of 2002. Castillo regained the WBC belt with a 12-round unanimous decision over Juan Lazcano on June 5, 2004. Castillo is coming off an easy 12-round unanimous decision over Rolando Reyes, who replaced Corrales, on Feb 4.​


----------



## topolo (Feb 25, 2006)

I continue to have large volume ejaculations.


----------



## GFR (Feb 25, 2006)

*											Glen Johnson  and  Joel Casamayor Victorious											*







24.02.06 - By *Wray Edwards at Ringside, Photos © Wray Edwards* -- large photo gallery -- Miami???s Glencoff Johnson (44-10-2,29 KO???s) and Winterhaven???s Richard Hall (27-5-0, 25 KO???s) went the distance tonight and they didn???t dawdle along the way. In a twelve round whackfest to determine a World Champion for the vacant the IBA Light Heavyweight title, the two boxers blasted away at each other to the limit of their abilities. 

Johnson took only one breather. For most of the seventh round he made only symbolic punches???sort of going through the motions. During the rest of the fight he let it all hang out. Hall, on the other hand, went full throttle most of the way and paid a terrible price for his non-stop assaults. Glen hammered Hall with lefts. The word ???hammered??? seems most appropriate as Johnson worked a punch which was not quite a jab and not quite drop-shot. The strike was like when one makes a fist and pounds down like Khrushchev did at the United Nations.

Hall got right to it and gave Johnson all he could handle at times. 

There was absolutely no quit in Richard as he absorbed amazing punishment for the privilege of getting to Glen now and then. Johnson had Hall in real trouble many times, but the guy just would not go down. Richard???s reach advantage was a major factor in keeping him in the contest. That was a mixed blessing to say the least. There was a bit of the red stuff to be lost for his tenacity.

Towards the end of the fight Glen was firing at will and several around the ring wondered just how beneficial the Ref???s patience was for Richard. Still, in the most dire moments, Hall somehow found the grit to fire back and marginally defend himself...Just enough to keep the ref from waving it over. Everyone in the room was amazed at Hall???s ability to hang in there.

Finally, the twelfth ran its course and the Judges were now in charge. Johnson was given the UD by a comfortable margin and became the new IBA LHW Champion. True to form, Hall would still not relent and insinuated himself into Johnson???s post fight interview to challenge Glen to another go. Can you spell glutton for punishment?






No matter???Johnson is the new IBA champion and posed for his victory

In the semi-main event Joel Casamayor was back in action against Antonio Ramirez as he seems ready to resume his career once again. Ramirez was in action last December 9th in a losing effort against Mike Anchondo in New York. 

He did less well opposite Joel who encouraged Antonio to go nappy-time in the fifth round. Ramirez lay on his side for a bit after being pronated and appeared to be weighing his options. Soon he rolled on his back and stared up at the lights as the ref waived him out.

Casamayor has been infrequent in the ring lately and this match was pretty much in the warm-up category. His footwork was pretty for the most part, but he always seems to want to throw in one or two straight ???back pullouts at which point he gets soundly rapped in the snoot. Ramirez caught him this way a couple of times.






Sultan, Angelo, Zab, Roberto, Shannon, and many others were there in force. The evening started out with some pretty weird mishaps. While the rigging crew was putting the proper tension on the ropes, there was a tremendous snapping bang. It seems a tension cable under the ring had let go and all the ropes immediately sagged like hot vermicelli. It took forty-five minutes to correct the problem with some tactful advice from ESB regarding removal of the undersized karabiners.

As if that wasn???t bizarre enough, a rack light right over Mr. Dundee failed, dropped a shower of sparks and lit a flame for about ten minutes.

In heavy weight action, Billy (The Kid) Zumbrum from Ogden, Utah defeated Stacy (Big Foot) Frazier who took the fight on short notice when Timor Ibragimov withdrew due to illness.

As usual, Cima Georgevich and the whole gang at the Hard Rock did a great job of making the media, the mostly full fan-house and the boxers feel welcome and roundly entertained. Warrior Boxing under the watchful eye of their fine management team brought a great show to the arena. See you at the fights.​


----------



## topolo (Feb 25, 2006)

ghey


----------



## GFR (Feb 25, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> ghey


----------



## topolo (Feb 25, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>



Vargas just knocked mosley out


----------



## GFR (Feb 25, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> Vargas just knocked mosley out


Really??? I don't see anything on the net about the fight yet.


----------



## section8 (Feb 25, 2006)

Fight was stopped in the 10th, Mosley by TKO, Vargas eye looked like it was going to pop at anytime.  NOt a lot of hard shots by Mosley, but good right to the left eye and he keep working it.


----------



## GFR (Feb 25, 2006)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Mosley stops Vargas![/FONT]*
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Saturday, February 25 2006[/FONT]
       [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]By Francisco Salazar at ringside[/FONT]
       [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]In a crossroads battle between former champions, Shane Mosley (41-4, 35 KOs) was able to shut the left eye of Fernando Vargas (26-2, 22 KOs) convincing referee Joe Cortez waved off a close fight in round ten on Saturday night at the Mandalay Bay Resort & Casino in Las Vegas. Mosley's edge in speed was evident early on, causing Vargas left eye to quickly swell. Vargas, the natural 154-pounder was able to rough up Shane and land effectively to the body and with right hands to the head. The swelling over Vargas' left optic became grotesque as Mosley continued to hone in on the damage. Strangely, Vargas and his corner never seemed to sense the possibility that the fight was on the verge of being stopped and Fernando never tried to go all out for the KO. With Fernando's eye completely shut in the tenth, Cortez waved it off at 1:22 of the round. Mosley was ahead 86-85 on two cards while Vargas was up 86-85 on the other at the time of the stoppage. According to the Nevada Athletic Commission's Marc Ratner, the reason for the early stoppage was not Fernando's eye being closed, but because in Cortez' estimation Vargas was unable to defend against Mosley's right hand. After the fight, Mosley mentioned Floyd Mayweather as the fighter he's targeting. Vargas said he felt the bout was stopped prematurely and indicated that he plans to continue his career.[/FONT]


----------



## topolo (Feb 26, 2006)

itch itch


----------



## GFR (Feb 27, 2006)

*Mosley blinds Vargas

* 




27.02.06 - By *Geoffrey Ciani:* As I suspected, Saturday night???s PPV match-up between _Sugar_ Shane Mosley and Fernando _El Feroz_ Vargas (photo: CJ Cansler / ESB) was better than most people had anticipated. Each fighter came prepared to fight, and both gave it all that they had, showing flashes of their former glory in the process. Indeed, it was a pleasure to watch these two former elites battling it out, despite the fact that their best days are behind them. 

Early in the bout, Mosley took control of the action using his jab, which helped secure the first three rounds for him on my scorecard. In fact, Mosley was working his jab as well as I???ve ever seen, as frequently snapped it out with commanding authority. This created other openings which helped enable Mosley to utilize his speed advantage. Much to my surprise, Mosley was actually throwing four and five punch combinations more freuqently than I recall having seeing since he suffered his first loss against Vernon Forrest. This was by far the most aggressive Mosley has looked in sometime; he wasn???t gun shy and timid the way he has been in recent bouts ??? Mosley was ready to fight. He almost resembled the Mosley of old. 

For his part, Vargas also came to fight, and despite losing the first three rounds, he didn???t look bad at all. That is, apart from the fact his defense isn???t nearly as good as it once was. However, that probably had a lot to do with Mosley???s blinding speed: he may be 34 years old, but his hands are still lightning-quick when he commits. Despite Mosley???s early lead, Vargas made a good account of himself, and it quickly became apparent that these two former elites were ready to go to war. Both were clearly aware of the significance of this bout; each man knew that the loser of this fight might not be afforded another big fight. 

In the fourth, Vargas???s size and strength advantage began affecting Mosley. Vargas???s punches were clearly starting to hurt Mosley, as was evidenced by the fact that Mosley began retreating as he switched into a defensive posture. All of a sudden, Mosley began looking less like the Mosley of old and more like the Mosley of the post-Forrest era. Instead of snapping his jab like he was earlier in the bout, he started ineffectively flicking it feeble fashion. His demeanor also transformed drastically. In the first three rounds, he looked full of confidence, but by the fourth and fifth rounds he did a complete 180, often looking as if he were a defeated fighter. Vargas sensed this, and turned up his attack, clinching the fourth and fifth rounds as the momentum began to shift. 

In the sixth round, Mosley began mixing it up again, and the fight was starting to become more and more interesting with each passing moment. Both fighters started clubbing each other with some pretty vicious punches, and it seemed as if the entire concept of _defense_ had been abandoned entirely. It became a matter of pride, with neither fighter wanting to give in to the other. Indeed, this one was going to come down to which fighter wanted it more. Or was it? 

With the scorecards fairly even after seven or eight rounds, a grotesque swelling began oozing from the region where Vargas???s left eye had once been. This was the direct result of looping right hands by Mosley that couldn???t miss their mark. Repeatedly, Vargas was tagged with this same punch over and over again; Mosley???s accuracy was impeccable. But as bad as Vargas???s eye was, he never stopped throwing punches, he never gave in, and he even managed to win the ninth round despite the fact that his left eye was completely closed under a swollen mess of flesh. It reminded me of the way Rocky Balboa???s eye looked just prior to begging _???Cut me Mick. Cut me._ Except, of course, that was a prosthetic used for a special effect in a boxing film. This was _real_, and Vargas???s eye looked freakishly wrong. 

However, much to my surprise, the ref allowed this one to go on. It seemed like a reasonable enough decision, because Vargas was actually winning rounds with one eye and never stopped fighting. But despite winning the ninth, Mosley was continuing to focus his efforts on Vargas???s left eye as he hammered away with tremendous success. I mean, Vargas was having enough trouble stopping these punches before his eye had closed; now that it was completely shut, he couldn???t even see them coming, and was rendered defenseless. 

The finishing blow came in the tenth round after Mosley landed another thunderous right, which prompted referee Joe Cortez to stop the bout. By this point, the commentators were making comparisons to the disgusting lump Hasim Rahman grew after being on the receiving end of a Holyfield head butt. Cortez made the right call. I was actually surprised he hadn???t stopped it sooner. Vargas made a great account of himself and has nothing to be ashamed of. Despite losing, I think his standing improved after this fight. Besides, it???s better to have lost than to have suffered permanent damage and possible blindness. 

So, what???s next for _Sugar_ Shane? Well, he???s made his plans abundantly clear ??? he wants Floyd Mayweather, Jr. It???s a smart idea for Mosley to move back down in weight. I really believe he???s simply too small for 154, whereas I feel he still has the speed and the skills to dominate 147. I???ve long maintained that Mosley poses a risky style match-up for Mayweather, and dare I say ??? I believe Mosley would beat the reigning pound-for-pound king. However, looks like we???ll have to wait awhile before this one happens. It seems that Mayweather would prefer an easy fight against an undeserving hack like Zab Judah. _Brooklyn!!_ ​


----------



## GFR (Feb 27, 2006)

*Byrd - Klitschko Fight In Germany Sells Out In Two Days*

27.02.06 - Forty-eight hours after they went on sale, all 14,000 seats for the eagerly awaited Chris Byrd-Wladimir Klitschko IBF/IBO heavyweight title fight on Saturday, April 22, at the SAP Arena in Mannheim, Germany, are gone. It is believed to be the fastest sellout in the history of German boxing and one of the fastest sellouts for a boxing event anywhere.

The announcement was made Monday by co-promoters, Sportfive, Europe's largest sports marketing agency, and K2 Promotions.

"This goes to show the magnitude of this fight and how both Chris and I are well-known not only in the United States but the world over," said Klitschko, a former WBO heavyweight champion who is currently ranked No. 1 in the IBF. "It also justifies why our fight will be shown live in the United States."

The scheduled 12-round bout, which will be a rematch of a fight Klitschko won by unanimous 12-round decision on Oct. 12, 2000, will be carried live on HBO on April 22 at 5 p.m. ET/2 p.m. PT. It will be replayed later that night on HBO at 10 p.m. ET/PT.

Byrd is 39-2-1 with 20 KO's. Klitschko is 45-3 with 40 KOs.


----------



## KentDog (Feb 27, 2006)

You should find and post a picture of Vargas' eye, it was ridiculous. Congrats to Sugar Shane for noticing and exploiting that. Shane won like most people thought he would, but damn, didn't see that as the way it was gonna happen (I had Shane by decision).


----------



## KentDog (Feb 27, 2006)

ESPN Classic Boxing Schedule!!
http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/classic/news/story?id=2226166

Some good fights coming up.. MARK YOUR CALENDARS!
- Mosley v Vargas, delayed broadcast w/ Miguel Cotto v Branco broadcast  03-04-2006
- Jeff Lacy v Calzaghe  03-04-2006
- Mayweather v Judah  04-08-2006
- Ricky Hatton v TBA  05-13-2006
- Pacquiao v Larios  05-20-2006
- Castillo v Corrales III  06-03-2006
- Tarver v Hopkins  06-10-2006
- Miguel Cotto v Malignaggi  06-10-2006
- Wright v Taylor  06-17-2006
- Arturo Gatti v Baldomir  07-22-2006
- Pacquiao v Morales III  09-16-2006


----------



## KentDog (Feb 27, 2006)

*ESPN Classic Boxing *(All Times Eastern) 

Mon, Feb. 27  8:00 pm
 1950: Joe Louis vs Ezzard Charles

Tue, Feb. 28  8:00 pm
 1952: Archie Moore vs Joey Maxim - I

Wed, March 1  8:00 pm
 1961: Sugar Ray Robinson vs Gene Fullmer - IV

Thu, March 2  8:00 pm
 1961: Floyd Patterson vs Ingemar Johansson - III

Fri, March 3  8:00 pm
 1961: Emile Griffith vs Benny Paret - I

Sat, March 4  10:00 pm
 Joe Louis: The Early Years

Sun, March 5  8:00 pm
 Ringside: Mike Tyson

Mon, March 6  5:00 am
 1969: Sonny Liston vs Leotis Martin

Mon, March 6  8:00 pm
 2001: Micky Ward vs Emanuel Burton Augustus

Tue, March 7  8:00 pm
 2004: Daniel Eduoard vs Willie Gibbs

Tue, March 7  8:30 pm
 2002: Charles Brewer vs Scott Pemberton

Wed, March 8  8:00 pm
 2002: Oscar Larios vs Israel Vazquez

Thu, March 9  8:00 pm
 2004: Brian Minto vs Vinny Maddalone

Fri, March 10  8:00 pm
 2004: Eddie Sanchez vs J.C. Candelo

Sat, March 11  1:00 pm
 Ringside: Muhammad Ali - Part I

Sat, March 11  10:00 pm
 Fighting the Mob: Story of Carmen Basilio

Sun, March 12  1:00 pm
 Ringside: Muhammad Ali - Part II

Mon, March 13  5:00 am
 1970: Joe Frazier vs Jimmy Ellis - I

Tue, March 14  8:00 pm
 2005: Vinny Maddalone vs Shannon Miller

Tue, March 14  8:30 pm
 2004: Thomas Davis vs Kendall Holt

Thu, March 16  8:00 pm
 2004: Scott Pemberton vs Omar Sheika - II

Fri, March 17  8:00 pm
 2003: Scott Pemberton vs Omar Sheika - I

Sat, March 18  10:00 pm
 Sweet Science: My Name is Muhammad Ali

Sun, March 19  10:00 pm
 Mike Tyson's Greatest Hits - Volume I

Sun, March 19  10:30 pm
 1975: Muhammad Ali vs Chuck Wepner

Mon, March 20  12:00 am
 The Fights and Times of Muhammad Ali - Part 6

Mon, March 20  5:00 am
 1933: Primo Carnera vs Jack Sharkey - II

Mon, March 20  4:30 pm
 Mike Tyson's Greatest Hits - Volume I

Mon, March 20  8:00 pm
 1974: Muhammad Ali vs George Foreman

Tue, March 21  8:00 pm
 2005: Jason Litzau vs John Nolasco

Wed, March 22  8:00 pm
 2003: Angel Manfredy vs Courtney Burton

Thu, March 23  8:00 pm
 1971: Muhammad Ali vs Jurgen Blin

Fri, March 24  8:00 pm
 2003: Julian Letterlough vs Richard Hall

Fri, March 24  8:30 pm
 2001: Thomas Tate vs Omar Sheika

Sat, March 25  12:00 pm
 Ringside: Rivalries

Sat, March 25  6:00 pm
 Ringside: Rivalries

Sun, March 26  12:00 am
 Ringside: Rivalries

Sun, March 26  8:00 am
 Ringside: Rivalries

Sun, March 26  2:00 pm
 Ringside: Rivalries

Sun, March 26  10:30 pm
 1967: Muhammad Ali vs Zora Folley

Sun, March 26  11:30 pm
 1958: Sonny Liston vs Bert Whitehurst - II

Mon, March 27  3:30 am
 1969: Sonny Liston vs Leotis Martin

Mon, March 27  5:00 am
 1934: Max Baer vs Primo Carnera

Mon, March 27  8:00 pm
 1961: Muhammad Ali vs Alonzo Johnson

Tue, March 28  8:00 pm
 2001: Julian Letterlough vs Julio Gonzalez

Thu, March 30  8:00 pm
 1998: Stephane Ouellet vs Davey Hilton

Fri, March 31  8:00 pm
 1999: Reggie Green vs Micky Ward


----------



## GFR (Feb 27, 2006)

KentDog said:
			
		

> You should find and post a picture of Vargas' eye, it was ridiculous. Congrats to Sugar Shane for noticing and exploiting that. Shane won like most people thought he would, but damn, didn't see that as the way it was gonna happen (I had Shane by decision).


----------



## topolo (Feb 28, 2006)

Looks like Dale after he popped off to Kefe.


----------



## GFR (Mar 1, 2006)

Showtime Open Media Pics And Quotes: Joe Calzaghe





10.03.06 - Photos by Tom Casino / Showtime - *JOE CALZAGHE*: ???This fight is great for our division. Lacy is a good fighter, but he has not fought Joe Calzaghe. I have respect for Lacy, but if he???s underestimating me, he made a mistake coming here.

???I am a step up from what Jeff Lacy is used to.

???My training has gone well. I am really excited now that the fight is almost here. I???m ready to go 12 rounds if I need to.??? 

America???s No. 1 Boxing Network, SHOWTIME continues its 20th anniversary celebration of putting on world-class fights on Saturday, March 4, when talented, undefeated, hard-hitting super middleweight world champions Jeff ???Left Hook?????? Lacy (International Boxing Federation) and Joe Calzaghe (World Boxing Organization) collide in the main event on SHOWTIME CHAMPIONSHIP BOXING.. The most significant unification world title bout in years will air live on SHOWTIME at 9 p.m. ET/PT (delayed on the west coast) from the MEN Arena in Manchester, England. The highly anticipated, long-awaited match up is promoted by Gary Shaw Productions, LLC, in association with Frank Warren???s Sport Network.
​























​


----------



## GFR (Mar 1, 2006)

*Mesi Comeback Begins *








01.03.06 - By *Craig Parrish:* It???s official. ???Baby??? Joe Mesi, the former WBC #1 contender, will begin his comeback with a match on April 1st when he takes on Ron Bellamy in Puerto Rico.This will be the first fight for Mesi since he sustained multiple brain bleeds following a victory over Vasilliy Jirov in March of 2004. Following that bout, the Nevada State Athletic Commission suspended Mesi indefinitely for fear that the brain bleeds may result in serious, or fatal injury if Mesi pursued his career in the ring. After many hearings and much legal wrangling, the suspension was lifted when a Judge ruled that it could not be held in place after Mesi???s Nevada Boxing License expired. 

Mesi and his Neurologists have maintained that he is at no greater risk than any other fighter for injury and that the damage is completely healed. Apparently, the Puerto Rican Boxing Commission has agreed and granted Mesi a license. 

This has caused mixed reaction in the Boxing community. While many feel that the decision to fight on should be Mesi???s alone, another factor feels that letting him get in the ring is a mistake, and that it could be catastrophic. Mesi contends that he feels great, and after a few tune-up fights to get back in shape he should be ready to pursue a title once more.

Mesi is 29-0, although his last few outings have been worrisome as his jaw has come into question. While he dominated the majority of the fight with Jirov, he hit the canvas several times in the later rounds and barely squeaked out the decision. Jirov is not particularly known for his punching power and has recently announced that he will return to Cruiserweight. Mesi is a powerful puncher and would be a welcome addition back to the Heavyweight ranks, if not for the injury issue. One must wonder if any contenders will want to fight him, with the shadow of the injury looming. 

In his career, Mesi has not faced the caliber of big punchers that are in the hunt, such as Samuel Peter, Lamon Brewster, and Wladimir Klitschko. Would any of these fighters be willing to step in the ring with Mesi, knowing his history? We shall see. *Bellamy is 41 years old and has only been a Pro 4 years. His record is 14-4-4.*​


----------



## Super Hulk (Mar 1, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *Evander Holyfield Needs to Follow Jerry Rice???s Lead *
> 
> *Holyfield, please retire.*



*At a few milion $$ a fight would you retire ?*


----------



## GFR (Mar 1, 2006)

Super Hulk said:
			
		

> *At a few milion $$ a fight would you retire ?*


 He is a milti millionare now......and makes only 50,000-100,000 a fight , so it is not about money for him.


----------



## GFR (Mar 2, 2006)

*Calzaghe vs Lacy:  What Will this Fight Prove?*





02.03.06 - By  *Troy Ondrizek*, photo by Tom Casino / Showtime: We are just but two days away from kicking off the most exciting boxing month in a long time. The first title fight is between Jeff ???Left Hook??? Lacy and the ???Pride of Wales??? Joe Calzaghe; for the IBF and WBO super-middleweight title of the world. Now if anyone thinks the IBO is a true sanctioning body, take your argument elsewhere. Now, this is one of the most anticipated fights at this weight class in as long as I care to remember. Joe Calzaghe had us in suspense leading up to this fight, regarding whether or not a sudden mysterious injury would derail his plans to actually fight another great fighter. Now I???m not calling Calzaghe a dodger; but there are some who would go as far to say that Calzaghe dodged opponents outside the ring just as well as he evaded blows from his hand-picked opponents inside the ring. Joe is making his unfathomable 18th title defense of his WBO crown. That is impressive; especially the fact that Calzaghe has beaten a who???s who of who cares in the super-middleweight division. Calzaghe has always had the tools to be the best in his weight class. Joe has great hand-speed, more than adequate power, and solid defense.. 

 However, he is more protected then Sven Ottke was, and travels nowhere to face opponents much like Roy Jones Jr. did or didn???t do. Now it sounds like a lot of hate spewing from my mind, but I am just frustrated that Joe hasn???t capitalized and unified a respectable division. He has held his title for almost nine years, and is a very skilled and intelligent fighter. He just never saw fit to go farther than he has. This is Joe???s chance to cast away any shadows looming over his legacy, and add a great name to his resume.

 On the other side of the coin is Jeff Lacy. Now I???m not saying that Lacy has defeated hall of fame caliber fighters; in fact with this being his fifth defense of his more respectable IBF crown, he has defeated some of the same opponents as Calzaghe. The thing is, Lacy, has fought five fights since he won his title 17 months ago, and Calzaghe in the same time frame has defended twice. That isn???t all that significant except, Jeff is a 28 year-old up and comer who is trying to fight the best in his division and make a name for him as a legend. In fact Lacy is willing to travel to England to fight Calzaghe. This is a feat that most young fighters will try to avoid. While Joe is a 33 year old fighter, who while being the best in his division over the past decade; has yet to achieve a true lasting legacy of his own. 

Both men are obviously eager to win this fight. However, each has slightly different reasons for accomplishing the same goal. Lacy is looking to take a major step in becoming a pound for pound threat, and trying to unify the division. On the other hand, Joe will try to knock off a talented, hard-punching champion and add another title to his waist, and possibly end all doubt of his reign.

 For if Lacy wins, than a future fight with another European challenger will be lingering on the horizon. Mikkel Kessler is fighter patterned similar to Lacy. That fight should lead to fireworks. Or a fight with WBC titlist Markus Beyer would help bring validity to Lacy???s claim of greatness. On the other hand, I don???t see Joe going after either of the other Champions. I feel that in his mind; if he wins, then he will have legitimized his claim to being the best at 168lbs. I say this because of lack of effort on his part to make a fight of this magnitude until this point in his career. Then again, I could be wrong; I never did think he would go through with this fight in the first place. However, if Jeff wins, then a quest for unification and bigger things to come will assuredly be down the road for the ambitious Lacy.

This fight will prove to us the legacy of both fighters. A win for Calzaghe would go a long ways in telling us about his greatness, and a loss will tell us that he just wasn???t quite the best, but a very good champion nonetheless. A win for Jeff Lacy will catapult his career, and possibly give us a great star at the present, and could prove that he is ready to become a legend. However, a loss would tell us that he could be overrated and isn???t quite the man we are searching for. Whatever the outcome, a fight like this is long overdue for this division, and is long overdue for us fight fans.​


----------



## GFR (Mar 2, 2006)

*Jeff Lacy Ready To Teach Calzaghe US Civics 101

* 




MANCHESTER, ENGLAND (March 2, 2006 ) -- Photo: Wray Edwards / ESB - There's a new monarch in town and his name is JEFF "LEFT HOOK" LACY, the undefeated IBF/IBO super middleweight champion. Lacy, who arrived in Manchester last Saturday, is ready to teach undefeated WBO super middleweight champion Joe Calzaghe the first rule in U.S. Civics -- TERM LIMITS. 

"I believe in the Socratic method of teaching -- teaching by asking," said Lacy as he held up his fists which he proudly calls his Dukes of Hazard. "This Saturday, I will be asking Joe all night 'who's the world's best super middleweight?' Joe is going to learn the definition of Term Limits first-hand from me. His time has come and it is time for him to go!"

            Two of the best professors from the school of the Marquis of Queensbury -- Freddie Roach and Jeff Fenech -- agree.. Both have predicted a Lacy victory. Roach and Fenech face off against each other tomorrow night when IBF/IBO flyweight champion Vic Darchinyan (Fenech) defends his titles against top-rated Diosdado Gabi (Roach) at Chumash Casino Resort in Santa Ynez, CA. The Darchinyan-gabi world title fight will be televised live on SHOWTIME as the main event on "ShoBox: The New Generation," beginning at 11 P.M. ET/PT (delayed on the west coast).

 "Lacy is too strong for Calzaghe," said Roach. "It will not go the distance. I see Lacy ending it in the later rounds, possibly by the 10th."

Added Fenech, "I don't see how Calzaghe can keep Lacy off of him. I wouldn't be surprised by a knockout, but I think it will probably be by a dominant unanimous decision." 

With a combined professional record of 61-0 (48 KOs), and a victory by knockout percentage of 78.6%, Lacy, 21-0 (17 KOs), from St. Petersburg, FL, and Calzaghe, 40-0 (31 KOs), from Newbridge, Wales, are headed to the division???s biggest showdown since Roy Jones, Jr. and James Toney rumbled in 1994.​


----------



## GFR (Mar 2, 2006)

*As Sugar Ray Approaches His 50th, A Look Back At His Greatest Fight - Leonard v Hearns*






02.03.06 - By *James Slater*: Although he has the looks of a man at least ten years his junior, Ray Leonard reaches his half century this coming May. Also, as amazing as it may seem, Leonard's finest fight, against his finest opponent, hit's the twenty five year old mark a few months after Sugar's birthday. It really was back in 1981 when Ray and Tommy Hearns first clashed. I wonder if Ray feels his age if and when he views or reminisces on his finest hour in boxing. Tommy, as we all know, is trying his best to fight off the advances of father time with his current comeback. And though Ray tried the same thing on (at least) two occasions, he met only defeat and as a result is firmly retired nowadays - he has no desire to follow Tommy's lead of boxing in the twenty first century.

Ray and Tommy will always be compared with one another, such was the intensity of their rivalry and, athough to many minds they are "one and one", officially, Leonard was never defeated by "The Hitman". And despite losing a good deal of his popularity in recent years, Sugar Ray's greatness is beyond doubt. To me, the fight that cements this greatness is his come from behind win over Hearns. This was a great fighter at the very peak of his powers..

Caesars Palace was the venue and September the 16th 1981 was the date. Both Ray and Tommy were paid handsomely as they put their titles on the line in an effort to unify the welterweight championship and they both earned every last cent. Billed as "The Showdown", the bout remains one of the finest boxing matches ever staged. Sugar Ray was considered the better boxer of the two while Hearns' nickname signified who was regarded as the harder puncher. In this fight however, their roles would be reversed.

Hearns started piling up points in the first five rounds by being aggressive and stalking Leonard. In these early rounds Hearns was dictating the pace and dominating the action. Then, in the sixth, Leonard hurt Hearns for the first time and their roles were reversed. Tommy became the boxer due to being badly hurt by Ray the puncher. Tommy got on his bike and pumped out his jab throughout the middle rounds, maintaining his lead while staying out of further trouble. Leonard was having a very hard time coping with his rival's height and reach, not to mention his swift left hand. If Hearns could keep up what he was doing without getting caught again then surely he would win on points. Going into the final third of the bout he had a big lead on the cards.

Leonard had a big asset on his side though. Angelo Dundee must be given credit for his corner work with Ray. His motivational techniques are the stuff of legend, as is his "your blowing it son, your blowing it!" speech from this fight. With his left eye rapidly closing and fatigue and frustration playing their part also, Leonard needed something to gee him up. Dundee provided it. Dundee stirred up Ray's insides and sent him out for the thirteenth with a mindset consisting of desperation and determination. This made him very dangerous. With his energies now recharged, Ray went on the attack with fervour. People were about to witness Leonard's greatness. Whereas Hearns, on the other hand, had nothing left.

If Tommy could have made it to the final bell victory would have been his. However, due to his active work-rate he had hit the wall. He'd ran out of gas. There may also be another reason for his sudden fatigue. According to Emanuel Steward these days, Tommy over trained. He wanted the win so badly he had pushed himself too far in his preparations for his first super fight. Steward says he saw Tommy's head sag in the corner prior to the thirteenth round and knew then that it was all over. No doubt the temperature of one hundred degrees was also a factor. This is to take nothing away from Ray though. It's not his fault if Tommy did indeed prepare in a manner which hurt him.

Leonard knew what he had to do, and in the thirteenth round he did it. A hard body shot cracked into Hearns' ribs and "The Hitman" was in trouble. His legs were now out of his control, possibly in large part due to tiredness along with the body-blow. More hurtful shots rained in from Ray and Tommy was driven through the ropes. The referee, Davey Pearl, chose not to administer a count however, and Leonard's furious attack resumed. Hearns was trying to fight back but he was being driven around the ring. Then, with seconds remaining, Hearns was again forced through the ropes. This time a count was given, just before the bell. It had been a massive round for Sugar Ray. He would not be denied. Refusing to let his opponent off the hook, he came out in the penultimate round determined to make the cards of the judges irrelevant. 

Astonishingly, Hearns fought on fairly even terms in the first minute and a half of the fourteenth. Tommy was also showing great grit and heart. The end came courtesy of a right hand that slashed across his chin. As he slumped into the ropes Leonard let loose with a blistering assault to bring matters to a close. The fight was stopped with "The Hitman" still on his feet, but totally beaten. Ray Leonard was now the undisputed welterweight champion of the world.

At the post-fight press conference the subject of a rematch came up. Leonard said he had proved himself as the best welterweight in the world and that all the rest of the questions would have to be asked of Thomas Hearns. For his part, Hearns boldly stated his intention to return, which brought applause from everyone in attendance, Leonard included. As we know though, it would be eight long years before they met again in the ring. Everyone has their own opinion as to what happened, regardless of what the judges said, when they did. Some thought Leonard did enough to prevail in "The War", while others felt Tommy's hand should have been raised.Whatever the case, and despite how Leonard's career ended, his stature as an all-time great is secure. His superb comeback victory in September of 1981 more than justifies this.

I wonder if Ray feels as old as everyone else who remembers the classic boxing match he and Tommy Hearns put on almost a quarter of a century ago. I know I almost cannot believe how very young I was back then. However, Ray Leonard will always have the treasured memory of his epic performance to keep him feeling upbeat as he advances in number of birthdays celebrated, of which I hope he has many more.​


----------



## topolo (Mar 2, 2006)

good post homo


----------



## GFR (Mar 2, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> good post homo


----------



## KentDog (Mar 4, 2006)

*Huge boxing Saturday!*
By Karl Freitag

Five world title fights in five different countries are on tap on one of the most exciting fight day of the year. Much of the attention is on the much anticipated super middleweight superfight in Manchester, England, between unbeaten world champions Joe Calzaghe and Jeff Lacy. Calzaghe (40-0) is currently the longest reigning champion in boxing, having made 15 successful defenses since winning the WBO belt in October 1997. However, IBF champion Lacy (21-0, 17 KOs) is by far the toughest opponent Joe has faced. SHOWTIME will televise live at 9PM ET. The bout can be seen in the UK on ITV live at the 2AM local starting time.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
In other world title fight action, another big one will take place in Tenggarong City, Indonesia, as former unified featherweight champion Juan Manuel Marquez (who never lost his titles in the ring) will attempt to win one of them back against unbeaten Chris John. That bout is scheduled to begin about 10AM ET.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
In Bayamon, Puerto Rico, unbeaten Miguel Cotto will defend his WBO light welterweight title belt against Gianluca Branco. If Cotto wins, a pay-per-view showdown against Paul Maglinaggi is in the works for June 10 at Madison Square Garden in New York City. That event would go head-to-head against a pay-per-view fight between Antonio Tarver and Bernard Hopkins down the road in Atlantic City. Malignaggi is in Puerto Rico for the fight and boldly predicting a KO against Cotto when they meet. HBO will televise at 10PM ET. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
In Oldenburg, Germany, unbeaten IBF middleweight champion Arthur Abraham makes the first defense of his title against Shannan Taylor. Other notables on that card include former WBO heavyweight king Henry Akinwande and 2004 Olympic super heavyweight gold medalist Alexander Povetkin.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Last but not least, Tokyo, Japan, WBA minimumweight champion Yutaka Niida defends against Ronald Barrera in a bout starting at 6:45AM ET.


----------



## GFR (Mar 4, 2006)

*Soliman stops Munoz, Mora upsets Injured Kirk Johnson

* 04.03.06 - By *Kent Appel* @Ringside- "King" Sam Soliman of Melbourne, Australia stepped in on Friday March 3, 2006 to headline a seven bout card at the Pechanga Resort and Casino in Temecula, California as a replacement for former welterweight champion Vernon Forrest who was injured during training and who had to cancel fighting Raul Munoz of Leon, Mexico. The program was promoted by Goossen Tutor Promotions and part of it was broadcast live on Fox Sports Network's Best Damn Fight Night Period..

Soliman fought Munoz instead and he did his usual job of throwing "millions" of unorthodox punches from all angles per round to gain the victory in his first fight since a fine losing effort to Ronald "Winky" Wright in December 2005. Soliman won by a sixth round TKO and he improves his record to 32-8, 13 by KO while Munoz falls back to 17-8, 14 by KO. Soliman weighed in at 159 pounds while Munoz tipped the scales at 154 pounds.

I remember watching the broadcast when Soliman fought current pound for pound contender for best boxer in the world, Wright, and hearing the announcers, among them renowned trainer Emanuel Steward, saying round after round that there was no way that Soliman could keep up the pace of throwing so many punches per round and while I agreed with them that Wright won the fight by landing the harder more effective punches in most rounds, I knew that Wright was in for a hard fight and I was not surprised as Steward and the other announcers seemed to be that Wright looked and felt like he had been in a tough fight after Wright had looked so good in wins over fellow stars "Sugar" Shane Mosley and Felix "Tito" Trinidad. Nobody should ever underestimate Sam Soliman as no middleweight in the world can assume they will be safe in the ring with him.

I saw Soliman winning every round of the fight up until the time of the stoppage at 1:49 of the sixth round when he hurt Munoz with a combination of punches while Munoz was up against the ropes and while the live crowd booed the stoppage, it was a good decision by the referee as Munoz was not responding and he could have been badly injured if he was allowed to continue.

Soliman doesn't really have a huge punch but an accumulation of punches is what did the job of accomplishing the technical knockout of Munoz. Munoz was game but Soliman would just not let him rest for even one second and on this night that was a hard hurdle to overcome.

* In the ten round heavyweight CO feature fight, long time contender Kirk Johnson of Dallas, Texas battled Javier Mora of Anaheim, California. Mora defeated Kirk Johnson by a TKO at 1:53 of the seventh round and he improves his record to 20-2-1, 18 by KO while Kirk Johnson's record is now 36-3, 26 by KO. Kirk Johnson weighed in at 245 pounds while Mora was 232 pounds.*

Kirk Johnson started out fast in the first round and he appeared he wanted to get Mora out of there early but Mora hung in there tough and after several rounds of Johnson's domination he began to find the range in round number five when he hurt Johnson with a combination to the head.

The tide was turning in the fight as Mora picked up where he left off in round number six by again hurting Johnson with another combination to the head but then Johnson fought back late in the round by shaking up Mora with a hard combination to the head of Mora.

Johnson continued his comeback through most of the abbreviated seventh and final round when at 1:53 of the round, the fighters feet got tangled up together. *Johnson tried to step away from Mora but he instead ended up falling hard to the canvas and he dislocated his right knee and he was unable to continue.
* 
Although it was ruled Mora won by a technical knockout, Johnson was beaten as much by an *unfortunate accident* as he was by Mora. Earlier in the seventh and final round Johnson had almost slipped and he complained about a slippery ring floor and this ring floor likely was the cause of his falling at the end of the fight as Mora didn't land a punch to put him down and the referee ruled that there was no knockdown.

That is not to say that Mora didn't have a good chance of winning the fight if Johnson had not fell as he did shake up Johnson in rounds six and seven and he was coming on strong after losing the first four rounds. However, I saw Johnson as being ahead in the fight at the time of the stoppage and two of the three judges saw Johnson as leading in the fight by scores of 59 to 55 and 58 to 56. The third judge saw the fight as even, 57 to 57.

This fight is an excellent candidate for a rematch as even though it was a huge win for Mora, there are some doubts as to how the outcome would have been if Johnson had not been injured.

Enrique Ornelas of La Habra, California fought Darnell Boone of Youngstown, Ohio in a middleweight fight scheduled for eight rounds. Ornelas, 160 1/2 pounds, was the victor by unanimous decision by the judges' scores of 79 to 73, 77 to 75, and 77 to 75 and his record improves to 22-2, 14 by KO while Boone, 159 1/2 pounds, is now 10-4-1, 4 by KO. This fight was highly competitive but Ornelas landed the harder cleaner blows throughout most of the bout.

In a eight round Jr. welterweight bout, Lorenzo Reynolds of Saginaw, Michigan, a former national Golden Gloves champion, defeated Roberto Valenzuela of Sonora, Mexico by a unanimous decision. Reynolds, 141 pounds, improves his record to 13-0, 6 by KO while Valenzuela, also 141 pounds, steps down to 15-23-1, 15 by KO. Reynolds, a southpaw, boxed well behind an excellent right jab and he piled up enough points to win by a fairly comfortable margin by the judges scores of 80 to 72, 80 to 72, and 78 to 74.

In a heavyweight fight scheduled for six rounds, Chris Arreola of Riverside, California went up against Curtis Taylor of Atlanta, Georgia. Arreola, 245 pounds, came out of top over Taylor, 251 pounds, by a first round knockout. With the win Arreola ups his record to 14-0, 12 by KO while Taylor slides to 13-16-1, 7 by KO. Arreola went right after Taylor from the opening bell and he never let Taylor get into the fight, which ended at the 2:28 mark of the very first round.

In a six round light heavyweight fight, John Johnson of Batesville, Mississippi fought Juan Carlos Sanchez of Los Mochis, Mexico. In somewhat of an upset, Sanchez was the winner by a unanimous decision by scores of 59 to 55, 59 to 55, and 58 to 56. His record is now 24-16-3, 16 by KO while John Johnson dips to 10-1, 9 by KO. Weights, John Johnson 171 pounds and Sanchez 168 1/2 pounds. This fight reminded me of Rocky Balboa of the Rocky movies but in this one there were two Rockys. Sanchez and Johnson are both fairly short for light heavyweights and they are both southpaws with a lot of heart. They battled it out from the beginning of the fight without much let up and I didn't see a clear winner.

Finally, in a heavyweight bout scheduled for four rounds, Teke Oruh of Las Vegas, Nevada took on David Johnson of Los Angeles, California. Oruh was the winner by a unanimous decision by scores of 38 to 36, 38 to 37, and 38 to 35. He improves his record to 10-0-1, 5 by KO while David Johnson slips to 4-18-4, 0 by KO. Oruh weighed in at 257 1/2 pounds while David Johnson was 257 pounds.​


----------



## GFR (Mar 5, 2006)

*Total Control: Calzaghe Blows Out Lacy For World Championship*





05.03.06 - By *Karl E. H. Seigfried*: Almost a year ago, southpaw boxer Winky Wright gave big puncher Felix Trinidad a boxing lesson in a middleweight fight that most witnesses saw as a complete shutout. Tonight, England played host to a repeat performance, but with Joe Calzaghe and Jeff Lacy playing the lead roles in a super middleweight update of the story.

 This match was a long time coming. Lacy fought in Cardiff on the undercard of a Calzaghe defense back in 2002, and the idea of the two undefeated fighters facing each other was rolling around promoters' heads even then. Lacy began publicly challenging Calzaghe as far back as October 2004, when "Left Hook" was coming off of an eighth round KO of Syd Vanderpool to win the vacant IBF super middleweight belt. At the time, the Welshman was searching farther afield. Following his decision win over Kabary Salem the same month, he said, "I'm still looking to move up and land a big fight at light heavyweight in 2005." After his December 2005 decision win over Omar Sheika, Lacy baldly stated "I need Joe Calzaghe," and Gary Shaw, his promoter, said that he had already made an offer to Frank Warren, Calzaghe's promoter, but had been turned own. Almost a year ago today, after his seventh-round KO of Rubin Williams, Lacy said, "Of course, I want Joe Calzaghe by the end of this year."

By May 2005, after Calzaghe's sixth-round stoppage of Mario Veit, the British press had started talking up the unification fight. Warren had come around to the idea, and said, "We're looking to get Joe in the ring with Jeff Lacy next and I believe that fight will be done in the autumn." In July, in England for the Hatton-Tszyu fight, Lacy held a press conference to promote the Calzaghe match (completely insulting poor Robin Reid, who had already been lined up as Lacy's next opponent). In August, the date was announced as November 5 at the Excel Arena in London, Calzaghe began using words like "showdown" and "superfight," and Lacy did his bit of Hollywood drama by sticking his face right in the camera after his TKO of Robin Reid and saying, "I'm coming, Joe!" Everything seemed right on track to unify Lacy's IBF and IBO belts with Calzaghe's WBO belt and determine the first Ring Magazine Super Middleweight World Champion since the division's creation in 1984. Then everything went out the window.

Calzaghe decided to squeeze in a mandatory defense of his belt against Evans Ashira in September. By the fourth round, the "Italian Dragon" was a one-handed fighter, having broken the third finger of his left hand by landing one too many uppercuts on the crown of the challenger's head. Amazingly, left-handed Calzaghe went on to win a unanimous shutout with only his right hand to work with. However, the Lacy showdown had to be scrapped, and a battle of words began. Although Lacy himself had fought through to victory with a broken hand (winning a 10-round decision over Bobby Jones in 2002), he immediately accused Calzaghe of trying to duck out of the fight. Warren then offered to set up a February match, but Shaw turned up his nose at the rain date, calling Calzaghe "a disgrace" and insisting, "I don't believe the injury is legit!" Calzaghe sniffed back, "[Lacy] needs me more than I need him."

Lacy ended up using the November date for a defense of his own against Scott Pemberton, knocking him out in the second round. There was talk for a time of Lacy moving up to light heavyweight and facing champ Antonio Tarver, but the March date was finally settled on by both camps by the end of the year. The hype began in earnest, with both sides (of course) predicting a decisive victory.
Even before he began training, Lacy was telling everyone, "I'm going over there to knock him out," and that was the line he stuck to right up until the opening bell. Shaw joined in the hyperbolic build-up and said, "He fights with Tyson's fury in the ring, and he's on Holyfield's skill level." Most observers swallowed the bait. The Lacy Love-Fest took hold of the press on both sides of the Atlantic, seeing the Floridian on the covers of both the US Ring Magazine and the UK Boxing Monthly. Showtime's Steve Farhood got it exactly backward in his prefight predictions, insisting that Lacy's aggressive attack "doesn't let you breathe in there," and that his two-handed power and his hunger would overwhelm Calzaghe. Boxing Monthly's Graham Houston used almost exactly the same words, writing that Lacy "doesn't give the opponent room to breathe," and that he sticks on the other fighter like glue. In fact, all these traits perfectly describe Calzaghe's performance and his domination of Lacy. Omar Sheika, a boxer who has fought and lost to both Lacy and Calzaghe, joined the prefight deprecators of Calzaghe's ring strengths, talking about Calzaghe's "pitty-pat" punches. In the end, it was Lacy's pawing, falling, pushing punches that would have no effect. 

 Long before fight night, Calzaghe accurately predicted how it would all work out. He insisted that his fast hands and ring experience would enable him to counter Lacy's big shots with quick combinations and to dodge out of harm's way before the American could respond. Enzo Calzaghe, his father and trainer (whose corner instructions tonight included the colorful "He's got f***-all!"), told Boxing Monthly that Lacy is "a one-hit wonder. Joe will take him to school and destroy him." This, it turned out, was exactly how every round of the fight would play out. Trainer and commentator Teddy Atlas said in late 2004 that Lacy "has moments where he struggles if a guy doesn't come his way, if the guy isn't in front of him," and said that he was particularly inconsistent on the inside. Robin Reid, another boxer who has lost to both Lacy and Calzaghe, insisted last August that the Welshman's hand speed and strength far surpassed the American's. Turns out the Calzaghe supporters and Lacy critics were right on the money.

 As Lacy made his march down to the ring at the MEN Arena in Manchester, England, it was after 2 a.m. local time. Calzaghe said that trying to prepare for the late hour of the bout had thrown off his sleep patterns, but Lacy had managed to stay on a US schedule while training in England, planning his meals, training, and sleep so that fight-time still felt like 9 p.m. Florida time. Lacy was clearly booed as he entered the ring in a metallic USA flag robe and trunks, yet was still a slight favorite in the betting. Calzaghe, in black and white, entered to a raucous standing ovation. Both fighters were almost in the middle of the ring as the opening bell rang out.

 The American seemed to take the lead in the very opening moments. Fifteen seconds in, Calzaghe tied him up after the 2000 Olympian landed a solid right, and continued a pattern of holding to smother incoming attacks. The "Pride of Wales" then began tossing off quick jabs, but was caught with a big right to the midsection. He started throwing bunches of punches, continually hitting and holding, and landed a powerful right hook in the last half-minute. With fifteen seconds to go, Lacy got in his own strong right, but was blasted by huge Calzaghe combinations of punch after punch in the last ten seconds.

 Lacy came out for the second round with a bloody nose and missed with a wide right uppercut. Calzaghe swung him around into the ropes and proceeded to tag him with multiple combinations. Lacy managed to land some uppercuts to the body in the clinch and landed a couple of nice left hooks right at the midpoint of the round. Calzaghe, fleet of foot, spun out of the way of another Lacy attack and tagged him with his southpaw jab. With thirty-eight seconds left, Calzaghe landed an impressive flurry with an enormous grin on his face. Lacy managed to get Calzaghe on the ropes in the last fifteen seconds, but ended up eating a series of strong uppercuts as the Welshman landed all the shots.

 In the third round, Calzaghe was quickly put in the corner, yet he was the one landing all the combinations as Lacy missed everything he threw. Still quick on his feet, Calzaghe managed to maneuver Lacy into the corner, but referee Raul Caiz, Sr. soon separated them and moved the action back into the middle of the ring, where Calzaghe began landing one uppercut after another. With ninety seconds left, Calzaghe landed a big right, then another, followed by a flurry of combinations. At the one-minute mark, Lacy managed only a weak shadow of his signature left hook, and soon had his head rocked by Calzaghe's combinations. Lacy then ate a jab before wildly missing another left hook. With ten seconds to go, and in the first instance of what was to be repeated showboating, Calzaghe stuck his left arm straight out to the side and then popped Lacy in the face with his right. In Lacy's corner between rounds, trainer Dan Birmingham urgently pleaded, "C'mon, Jeff! You're just trying to bomb everything! C'mon!"

 Lacy managed a good left uppercut at the start of the fourth round, but Calzaghe immediately began throwing everything he had. In the clinches, the best Lacy could do was muster some pitty-pat uppercuts. By this point, blood could be seen around both of Lacy's eyes as Calzaghe landed every combination he attempted. The replay later showed a head butt, but the ref, standing on the other side of the fighters, ruled that the cuts were caused by punches. Lacy's left eye was also ripped open on the way to winning a 12-round decision over Richard Grant in 2003, and was blown up before he knocked out Donnell Wiggins in the eighth round of their fight the same year. Lacy continued to miss head shots and jabs, and now he was the one initiating the holds. Calzaghe rocked Lacy's head with a left uppercut and his only response was to lean into and miss a weak jab. The final ten seconds saw another flurry of combinations that bounced Lacy's head around before he headed to his stool, where his corner frantically worked to stop the blood coming from cuts over both eyes.

 At the start of the fifth round, Lacy managed to get a couple of good ones in before Calzaghe started backing him up with combinations. Both fighters worked the body in the clinch, but Lacy's blows looked weak. He blew past Calzaghe as he missed a wild left hook and continued to eat multiple combinations to the head. The last half-minute saw more big misses by Lacy and more head-bouncing combinations by Calzaghe. The very end saw further Welsh showboating as the WBO champion finished out the round with both of his hands all the way down at his sides. During the pause, rivers of blood poured from Lacy's nose and his eyes were bloody. Someone in the corner was yelling, "Don't panic! Don't panic!" and there was a frantic look in the fighter's eyes. The ring physician could be seen leaning over to check on the state of the cuts. Lacy had promised a war in his pre-fight interview, called this the biggest fight of his career, and insisted that he would get stronger with every round to win by KO. Instead, he was facing a slaughter, the biggest defeat of his career, and his strength was continually ebbing away.

 Round six began with a wrestling match. Calzaghe punched, held, then spun around behind Lacy, who responded by throwing weak uppercuts on the inside. Calzaghe came back with flurries and Lacy missed with a right, subsequently complaining to the referee during a clinch. Calzaghe was, by this point, landing combinations to the head at will, and Lacy looked trapped and frantic in the clinches and was subsequently warned by the referee for throwing a ridiculously huge and obvious overhand rabbit punch. In one of many amazing moments in the fight, Calzaghe threw a left-right combination to the sides of Lacy's head that sounded like two raw steaks being slapped on a marble countertop. Understandably, Lacy looked freaked-out between the rounds.

 In the seventh round, Calzaghe repeatedly beat Lacy to the punch. Lacy's head seemed wide open to everything that was thrown at it, bouncing around with the impact of constant combinations, and his right-hand punch had deteriorated into a slap. He was openly wincing in pain at head clashes in the clinches. In another Kodak Moment, the thirty-second mark saw Lacy trapped in a corner, with Calzaghe teeing off on him with powerful straight left hands. Lacy managed to get out, but Calzaghe went to work on him so intensely in the final seconds that the Florida native looked lost and confused, bumping into his opponent on the way to his corner after the bell.

 The eighth round saw Calzaghe throwing totally unanswered combinations and multiple straight lefts, with Lacy resorting to a sort of pushing jab. Calzaghe was shuffling and bouncing, completely light on his feet, as Lacy plodded heavily after him around the ring. Calzaghe has always said he loves fighters who come straight in at him, and sure got what he wanted tonight. Lacy missed with a hook and got tagged and spun around before having his head rocked by another final flurry. By this point in the fight, it was clear that Lacy had absolutely no defense happening at all.

 After a brief time-out to fix some loose tape on Calzaghe's right glove, round nine began with Lacy getting his head knocked all the way back on his shoulders. He continued to fall into his punches and widely miss his uppercuts and wild rights. In the clinches, Lacy was wincing again, and his left and right body shots were totally ineffective at slowing down his opponent. After more combinations to the head, Calzaghe did some more showboating, winding his left hand around from the wrist like a cartoon boxer and socking Lacy with his right. Lacy's head could be seen popping up over the fighters' shoulders from uppercuts in the clinch. With thirty-five seconds left to go, Lacy was again trapped in the corner as Calzaghe teed off on him, managing to get out but missing a gigantic left hook and not being able to get any work done before the bell. Between rounds, he sadly sucked on a big pink sponge and looked lost on his stool.

 Lacy started the tenth round by walking straight into Calzaghe's jabs with no defense at all. Calzaghe landed a sweet left uppercut as he walked in on Lacy, who visibly sighed as the referee separated them, like a coal miner wearily heading back to the mines. Halfway through the round, Lacy was warned for drifting low in his punches. He tried to avoid Calzaghe's relentless head shots by bobbing and weaving, but was much too slow. The round ended in more disaster for Lacy, as he was warned again for low blows, ate a one-two combo and some popping jabs, then fell off-balance and face-first into the ropes as Calzaghe spun him around. He looked exhausted in his corner, saying, "Every time I start punching, he tells me to stop."

 The eleventh round didn't start out any better for Lacy. After being pushed to the canvas, he fell into a big miss, then missed with a wild left hook. The corner seemed incapable of stopping the blood, which continued to pour down his face and fly into the air as his head was battered around. He finally managed to land a nice uppercut in a clinch, but it was just an isolated punch, and he seemed bizarrely open to the combinations that Calzaghe relentlessly threw at his had, like he had nothing left to give. The referee managed to make this Calzaghe's only nine-point round of the evening by taking away a point for a headlock.

 The final round started with an "Oh, my god!" moment as Calzaghe simply wailed on Lacy's head, going all out. In his pre-fight interview, when asked what he had to watch out for, Calzaghe had said, "I can't afford to drop my hands and leave my chin in the air," but that's exactly what his opponent did throughout this and all the preceding rounds. Lacy was *pushed *to the canvas, bouncing up to shake his head and complain as Caiz gave him the count. His first career knockdown was shown in replay to be a combination of punching and *pushing*. Maybe this was just ring karma for another career-first knockdown miscall; in his fight with Robin Reid, Lacy had pounded the Brit to the floor with a right hand thrown well after the referee had shouted for them to stop fighting. In both fights, the one-point deduction didn't matter at all in the end, anyway. Lacy then held onto and pinned Calzaghe's right as the Welshman pounded away with his left. More loose-tape time was called, now on Lacy's left glove, and then it was back to Calzaghe bouncing his opponent's head around as Lacy pitty-patted some light body punches in the clinch before being flurried and turned around. At the bell, Calzaghe burst into a huge smile of pride and joy in his complete shutout and total domination.

 I scored the fight 119-107 for Calzaghe, like everyone in the judging box and press row (except the Puerto Rican judge, who scored it 119-105). Calzaghe, without a doubt, won every single round. Lacy said afterwards that Calzaghe "fought his fight and he fought a perfect fight tonight . . . I came up short tonight," and claimed his loss came from the fact that Calzaghe "threw me off my game on the inside." He admitted, "I need to work on my boxing skills more," but insisted, "I'll be back, baby, I'll be back." Calzaghe himself said, "I needed a fight like Jeff Lacy to show my skills . . . I always thought I was faster and better than Jeff Lacy . . . I showed everybody I'm an exciting fighter." He sure did. He went on to say that, although his problematic hand was a "bit sore after eight or nine rounds," that he felt in "total control" throughout the fight. "I'm over the moon," he concluded, "I'm ecstatic."

Before he went into training for the match, Lacy insisted, "I'm not gonna be exposed in this fight." As each round went into the books as a carbon copy of those before it, that is exactly what ended up happening. Lacy bet his whole game on landing that one magical, Marciano-like punch, but it never came together, and he was completely out-boxed. Fighting five times in thirteen months, this was the fifth defense of his IBF belt, the third of his IBO, and the last for both. Calzaghe now has all the marbles: the IBO, IBF, WBO, and Ring Championship belts. This was his eighteenth defense in eight years, making him today's longest-reigning world champion in any weight class, and, after Ricky Hatton, England's second contemporary champ.

Denmark's undefeated Mikkel Kessler, owner of the WBA belt and ranked right behind Calzaghe and Lacy by most scribes, was at ringside tonight. He's the logical contender for Calzaghe's titles, but the paying American audience for a Welshman versus a Dane in a weight class heretofore dominated by Europeans and therefore ignored in the US is not exactly overwhelming. Calzaghe said after the fight that he wants to move up in weight and challenge Antonio Tarver to be a world champ in two weight classes, and that seems like the most logical course of action, especially given the "Italian Dragon's" recent struggles to make the 168-pound limit. Whether or not the "Magic Man" can be convinced to make the match is an open question.​


----------



## topolo (Mar 5, 2006)

I just shot a big load everywhere.......


----------



## GFR (Mar 6, 2006)

Things Are Looking Up For The Heavyweights





06.03.06 - By *Craig Parrish:* With the recent, and justified, early retirement of Vitali Klitschko, things were looking rather bleak for Boxing???s ???Big Boy??? Division, the Heavyweights. However, there have been some recent developments in the Division that gives hope to the Boxing fan that the Heavy???s are on an upswing. While the current groupof Contenders are certainly not the greatest the sport has ever seen, there is a good smattering of talent, guts, charisma, and personality that hopefully will draw fans back to what was once Boxing???s ???Glamour??? Division.

Lamon Brewster has been a great shot in the arm for the Heavyweights. While he is not the most accomplished Boxer, he possesses great heart and a great chin. His unlikely upset of Wladimir Klitschko could have been taken right out of a draft for the next ???Rocky??? movie. He funneled the energy from thatwin into a demolition of the unlucky Andrew Golota in one round, and then took on tough Luan Krasniqi in his own back yard for another victory. 

If he could only manage to get more press, Brewster has all of the tools to become a ???People???s Champion." He is a man who is humble, tough, and will fight anyone, anytime. He is a throwback fighter, charismatic, and a class act all the way. He is the type of Fighter that people like to root for, as he always seems to be the underdog. If Lamon can get past Sergei Liakhovich inhis next fight, he will more than likely get a shot at another belt to add to his WBO strap.

Another boost for the Division has been the re-emergence of Wladimir Klitschko. The younger Klitschko was once viewed as the next ruler of the Heavyweights, until his shocking knockout loss to Corrie Sanders and subsequent loss to Brewster. Many felt that Klitschko was done, his chin exposed and his confidence destroyed. But then Klitschko made a move that surprised everyone by facing off with the up and coming slugger, Samuel Peter. This looked like a recipe for disaster for Klitschko, as there would be no way thathe would be able to endure the fierce punching of the ???Nigerian Nightmare???. And indeed there were points during the fight that looked like this prophecy would come true, as Wlad hit the canvas several times. But not only did he get up, he schooled Peter with a boxing lesson and landed a mammoth shot in the final round that nearly put Peter away. As he won the decision, one must imagine that surviving Peter has done wonders for Wlad???s confidence and under the tutelage of Master Trainer Emmanuel Stewart he has once again become a real threat in the Division. This confidence will be a boon for him when he takes on Chris Byrd for the IBF belt. 

Klitschko has already beaten Byrd handily in the past and has just won a fightagainst one of the Division???s hardest punchers. Barring some bizarre incident, Wladimir should have no problem claiming the IBF belt.

The new kid on the Block is Nikolai Valuev, the massive Russian who defeated John Ruiz for his WBA belt. Valuev is a giant of a man, 7??? tall and over 300 pounds. However, he struggled in his victory over Ruiz and some even questioned the decision, even though he dwarfed the game ???Quiet Man???. While Valuev may draw some fans in just for the curiosity factor of seeing this behemoth in the ring, I do not believe that he could defeat Wladimir Klitschko or possibly even Lamon Brewster. He is simply too slow. But again, he is a fresh face and most fans had never heard of Ruiz or despised his wrestling style of Boxing. 

The addition of Valuev to the Title Holders may draw more viewers, and hopefully more fans. And then, you???ve got the wild cards: Hasim Rahman and *James Toney*. Rahman was elevated to the WBC title when Vitali Klitschko retired, and was very lackluster in his last fight against Monte Barrett. When Rahman is inspired, he can be an effective Fighter as he showed in his recent destruction of Kali Meehan. But it seems that you never know which version is going to show up. His first title defense is against Toney. Toney is a divisive character, and most fight fans seem to love him or hate him. 

There is no question that he is an outstanding Boxer, in fact he is probably the most accomplished ???sweet scientist??? of all the current Heavyweights. Yet he is aging, and has a tendency to fight vastly overweight. If Toney comes in for Rahman in shape, he will probably get the decision. But Rahman always has a Puncher???s chance. If it???s true what they say, that style makes fights, this should be an interesting matchup. If things fall out the way I???m guessing, in a few months the Heavyweight landscape will contain these 4 Title Holders: Klitschko, Brewster, Toney, and Valuev. Hopefully, we can then get a Klitschko-Valuev match-up and a Toney-Brewster match-up, with the victors squaring off for the Undisputed title. Will it happen? Probably not. But I???m a glass half-full kind of guy and I can still hope. There will always be the nay-sayers that claim that no matter who the players are, the Division is no good. I disagree. Is it as good as it was when I was a kid in the seventies? No, and it probably never will be. I say give these guys a break, let these guys fight, and let's see who rises to the top. 

If die-hard Boxing fans aren???t supporting the Heavyweights, who will? If the promoters who are strangling the sport with meaningless PPV???s wouldback off and get more fights on cable and network television, they would see their fan base expand and their profits rise. Promoters, it???s time to re-invest in the Heavyweight Division and don???t kill it for a few quick PPV dollars. These guys don???t deserve that.​


----------



## topolo (Mar 6, 2006)

Things are also looking up for my johnson.


----------



## GFR (Mar 8, 2006)

*UFC 58: USA v Canada*





07.03.06 - By *Vanessa McConnell*, photos by *CJ Cansler* -- large photo gallery -- The UFC, Ultimate Fighting Championship, is growing to intimidating numbers and viewers. So fast, it has boxing fans shaking in their boots that the UFC will someday become even more popular than boxing. In the wide world of sports, that will never happen. Every sport sets its own precedence and respects the next for it???s hard work and champions. UFC is fairly new, compared to how long boxing has been around, and some boxing fans will never accept the sport for reasons they would never admit.

Canada was in the United Stated with a point to prove at UFC 58 sponsored by Mandalay Bay, Xyience and Toyo Tires. Chris Tucker, Antonio Fargas, Chris Angel, UFC Champions Chuck Liddell, Matt Hughes and Tito Ortiz, and Michael Clark Duncan were among the few celebrities and fighters watching one of the most anticipated battles in the UFC where Canada and the United States come face to face in the Octagon.

The UFC turned the heat on Vegas last weekend as UFC packed an estimated 10,362 people into the Mandalay Bay Event Center to watch the fights broadcasted live on pay per view on iN DEMAND, DIRECTV, DISH Network, TVN, Bell Express sVu and Viewers Choice Canada. Some of Canada???s best debut fighters and champions gave the American UFC fighters a run for their money.

In the preliminary three round Heavyweight bout between Canadian Icho Larenas and American Tom Murphy (5-1), Murphy won by TKO in 3:01 of the third round when the referee stopped the fight Larenas was a bloody mess and was being tossed and thrown around the cage like a piece of meat. In the three round Light Heavyweight bout against Canadian Rob ???Maximus??? MacDonald (3-2) and American Jason ???The Punisher??? Lambert (20-5-0), Lambert picked MacDonald up over his shoulders and slammed him down to the mat, and within 1:54 of the first round pinned his arm behind his back, Kimura submission, causing MacDonald to tap out. 

The last preliminary bout between Canadian Sam ???Hands of Stone??? Stout (9-1-1, 7 KOs) and American Spencer Fisher went the full three rounds in the Lightweight division. Fisher was good at getting Stout on to the mat but Stout was not staying down long. Stout dominated the fight with his mad quick kicks and when he drew blood and caused Fisher to loose his mouthpiece twice, he got excited and released his beast onto Fisher. Before it went to the judges for a decision it was almost like Fisher was looking into his corner for help. The crowd when mad with boos as Stout took the fight by a split decision. They felt all the rolling around a leg locks were reason to give him the fight.

The main card viewed live on pay per view was well worth the tickets that ranged from $50 to $450. First up was Canadian Mark ???The Machine??? Hominick (10-4-0) against Yves Edwards (28-10-1). Edwards came into the arena playing this theme song by Slim Thug ready to take the head off of Hominick in the Lightweight division scheduled for three rounds. Hominick gave Edwards his wake up call. Hominick was making his debut in UFC when he showed Edwards why he might be better in boxing that MMA.

It was almost like the two were in a sparring match or friends scared to hurt each other because they danced around most of the fight, squaring each other up. Edwards kept punching and hissing at the air like he was Sugar Ray Leonard or somebody, but only maybe one of his four quick jabs connected. The crowd booed the fighters throughout most of the first round. Finally Hominick got Edwards down on the mat, wrapped his legs around his hear and finished him off with a tap out in 1:53 of the second round.

In the middleweight bout scheduled three rounds between Canadian Joe ???El Dirte??? Doerksen (32-9-0) and Nathan ???The Great??? Marquardt (26-6-1), when Marquardt beat Doerksen by unanimous decision. Marquardt was quick, getting Doerksen down on the mat early on in the fight, setting the tone for the rest of the fight. Marquardt delivered everything but the backyard when he kicked and hit Doerksen repeatedly while he was down on the mat. The crowd was so into the fight, they actually got their own version of the UFC going in the audience and security ended up escorting three or four fans out of the arena for the disturbance.

The long awaited welterweight fight between Canadian George ???Rush??? St. Pierre (12-1-0) and BJ ???The Prodigy??? Penn (11-3-1) came to a head at the Mandalay Bay when St. Pierre won the fight by a split decision. Fans were not happy at all with the judge???s decision because they felt Penn dominated the fight and got the best of St. Pierre for most of the fight. St. Pierre is considered one of the most talented fighters in the world and Penn is one of the most recognized, respected and decorated jiu-jitsu athlete in America. Both fighters put up one hell of a fight but unfortunately only one got to win.

The middleweight bout scheduled three rounds between Canadian Steve ???Lion Heart??? Vigneault (11-6-0) and American Mike ???Quick??? Swick (9-1) was an even more exciting fight than the last one, too bad it was over almost before it got started. Swick won by tap out in 2:09 of the first round with a Guillotine submission. Swick came into the arena blasting Tupac???s ???I???m a Rider??? and opened up a can of whip ass on Vigneault. 

Swick almost got caught up with his high kicks that nearly cost him to lose his balance but once he got Vigneault on the ground it was over. Swick shut Vigneault down quick with what he called the ???Swickatine choke.??? And stated that he was a little quicker and a little stronger than Vigneault. ???I give him mad respect. I trained like I never trained before. I got much love for Canada.??? 

The main event of the evening finally arrived and the crowd was more than ready for the action. The UFC Middleweight Championship scheduled to go five rounds between Canadian David ???The Crow??? Loiseau (14-5-0) and American Rich ???Ace??? Franklin (22-1-0) was the first fight Franklin ever fought that had to go to the judge???s scorecard for a winner. Franklin is well known for his first round knockouts and was fully prepared to knock Loiseau early on in the fight, but that never happened. 

Loiseau had a mean high kick that probably would have been stunning if it would have connected. At least one out of four kicks landed during the fight and Loiseau lost his balance and the advantage of the fight trying to show off those kicks. For every time Loiseau tried to kick Franklin, Franklin returned the favor with a solid punch that drew a knot over Loiseau???s right eye that grew to the size of an orange.

Franklin literally knocked the pants off Loiseau, his jock strap was hanging out by the fourth round and he was running from the third round until the fight was over. He was running so fast away from Franklin the crowd booed at him throughout the entire fight. The fight was so predictable, Chris Tucker left in the middle of the third round and the crowd was in pandemonium yelling ???U.S.A.???

Franklin prepared for the toughest fight of his career only to realize that the fight was not at all his toughest. He even admitted after the fight that it had been the first fight of his that to had gone to a decision. That would explain why Franklin was slowing down and appeared to be tired in the fifth round, but by then he had Loiseau blinded in one eye and running for the hills. Loiseau, who was not born with a silver spoon in his mouth, was not only fight to put food on the table (a lot of money), but he was also fighting for Franklin???s champion belt and a UFC themed Hummer.

UFC fighters have been labeled since the beginning of the UFC time and are having problems being accepted by boxing fans nationwide. There use to be a day, many years ago, when fans would go to the same place to see wrestling and boxing and everyone respected both sports alike. What happened to cause such friction between the two sports to where boxing does not respect MMA, but MMA has mad love and support for boxing?

The first UFC was in Denver in 1993 and has been banned in many states throughout the United States. Since then, the UFC has been dedicated to providing safe sanctioned fights that have most recently persuaded California to lift its ban on UFC fights and opened up that market to bring the sell out event to Anaheim in April. Silvia and Griffin will go head to head in Anaheim for UFC???s Reality Check. 

The UFC is gaining respect in the world of sports and is embraced by almost every industry except boxing, like it or not, it has crossed over to the mainstream and there is no stopping the UFC. So if you can???t beat them, join them and if you can???t join them, at least respect them because they respect you. 

Many claim that the UFC court boxing fans through the media to and that it???s often not compatible with mainstream media. Everybody knows that MMA is not Boxing, the question is why is MMA so intimidating to boxing fans? Perhaps because boxing lets you keep your distance and MMA is full out body-to-body contact and most men can???t handle another man being that close to him under any circumstances, so MMA would never be considered cool to them. 

UFC fighters have been labeled since the beginning of the UFC time and are having problems being accepted by boxing fans nationwide. There use to be a day, many years ago, when fans would go to the same place to see wrestling and boxing and everyone respected both sports alike. What happened to cause such friction between the two sports to where boxing does not respect MMA, but MMA has mad love and support for boxing?

UFC fighters have the potential to make hefty salaries through contracts with the UFC. For instance entry-level fighters can make an easy $2,000 to $4,000 per fight. Randy Couture retired with $225,000 from his last fight with Liddell, while Liddell took home $250,000 for that fight. The numbers are impressive and MMA is gaining fans at rates that no one would believe. 

The last UFC battle against Randy Couture and Chuck Liddell sold out at 10,301 in the arena with a paying gate of $3.3 million, 2000 at a closed circuit site and an estimated 350,000 pay per view buys. I sure don???t remember the last time I have seen 4,000 boxing fans at a weigh in years, but they have turned out in drools for the last UFC fight at the Mandalay Bay last month. It doesn???t take a rocket scientist to notice the difference between boxing an MMA, but it will take a million years to figure out where is the love from boxing to MMA.​


----------



## GFR (Mar 8, 2006)

*TARVER vs HOPKINS FIGHT OFFICIAL; 4-CITY PRESS TOUR ANNOUNCED*

07.03.06 - Joe De Guardia???s Star Boxing and Golden Boy Promotions announced today that they have finalized terms under which middleweight legend Bernard Hopkins will challenge light heavyweight king Antonio Tarver in a 12-round light heavyweight championship bout to take place on Saturday, June 10th from Boardwalk Hall in Atlantic City live on HBO Pay-Per-View. The fight will be formally announced at a 4-city press tour to be kicked off Tuesday, March 21 in New York City followed by stops on Wednesday, March 22 in Philadelphia and Tampa/St. Petersburg and concluding on Thursday, March 24 in Los Angeles..

Details on the time and location of each press conference will be communicated shortly.


----------



## GFR (Mar 11, 2006)

*James Toney Conference Call Transcripts *
10.03.06 - Hasim Rahman will face James Toney for the WBC World Heavyweight Championship on March 18,2006, in Atlantic City, NJ. Toney was named official challenger by the WBC in Rahman???s first title defense since securing the forfeited WBC Heavyweight Belt from former Champion Vitali Klitschko in November 2005. The bout will be presented by Top Rank and broadcast live on HBO.

OPERATOR: Good afternoon ladies and gentlemen. My name is Brianna (ph), and I will be your conference facilitator today. At this time, I would like to welcome everyone to the James Toney conference call. All lines have been placed on mute to prevent any background noise. After the speakers??? remarks, there will be a question-and-answer period. If you would like to ask a question during that time, please press star then the number one on your telephone keypad. If you would like to withdraw your question, press the pound key.

Thank you.  It is now my pleasure to turn the floor over to your host, (INAUDIBLE).  Sir, you may begin your call.

UNKNOWN MALE #1: Hi. Thanks everybody for joining us for the upcoming WBC world heavyweight championship, which is going to take place March 18th at Boardwalk Hall in Atlantic City.

On today???s call, we have James Toney former heavyweight champ, his co-trainer and strength coach, John Arthur, Dan Goossen, President of Goossen Tutor, and James is there, I presume, on the line.

JAMES TONEY, FORMER HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION:  I???m right here.

UNKNOWN MALE #1:  All right, James.  You want to open up the call and tell us how everything is going?

JAMES TONEY: Things are going good. I can???t wait until March 18t. It???s going to be a hell of night. It???s going to be a special night when we now wash out (ph) the world once again.

UNKNOWN MALE #1:  All right.  OK, operator, we are ready for questions.

OPERATOR:  Thank you.  If you would like to ask a question, you may press star one on your telephone keypad.

Our first question comes from Dan Rafael.

DAN RAFAEL:  James?

JAMES TONEY:  Yo, what???s up man?

DAN RAFAEL:  How are you, sir?

JAMES TONEY:  Good.

DAN GOOSSEN, PRESIDENT, GOOSSEN TUTOR:  You better at least get a Dan, Dan in.

DAN RAFAEL:  Hey, Dan, how are you?

DAN GOOSSEN:  Good.

DAN RAFAEL: James you fought for the heavyweight championship in April of last year against John Ruiz. You won the fight, and then they took the title away from you because of what happened with your post-fight drug test. Can you talk about just the way you feel about getting a second opportunity to come back and try to win the title again?

JAMES TONEY: I would. You know this, is like, like I said, I???ve been there before. And to you, I really won???t consider it. I am the current IB (ph) heavyweight championship of the world. The belt don???t make me. I meant (ph) the title. So you know I???m not in this situation. I???ve been here for 15 years, so you know what, I???m just say, hey. The WBC belt is the only belt I haven???t worn. I???m looking forward to taking it home with me on that night.

DAN RAFAEL: Can you also talk a little bit about what happened between you Hasim Rahman in Mexico? He gave us his account yesterday when we spoke to him on the conference call ???

JAMES TONEY:  ??? he???s going to give you a false account ???

DAN RAFAEL:  ??? I???d like to hear your side of what happened down there.

JAMES TONEY: Well he wound me (ph) like a little sissy. He got mad because when I came down the elevator, and to me the press, right, Dan wanted me to. Me and my wife came down. He got mad because he had no attention. So he came mad, started saying, oh the champ is here. Got to push me out of the way. Damn thing got out of hand on his behalf. People were holding me. Nobody was holding him. He scared like a little woman. He slapped me. He scratched me because he???s not fast enough to hit me.

DAN RAFAEL:  Did you say he didn???t slap you, but he scratched you?

JAMES TONEY:  Scratched me on my lip like a little bitch.

DAN RAFAEL:  Does that make this fight for you a little more personal than some other fights you???ve had in the past?

JAMES TONEY: Nothing personal because (INAUDIBLE) saying, I mean he???s, he???s going so he tells me (ph) (INAUDIBLE) big bad ass, but he ain???t. He???s a fucking pussy.

DAN RAFAEL:  OK.  Thanks a lot, James.  Good luck to you next week.

OPERATOR:  Thank you.  Our next question comes from Bernard Fernandez with Philadelphia Daily.

BERNARD FERNANDEZ, PHILADELPHIA DAILY:  Hey, James.  How are you?

JAMES TONEY:  Hey, what???s up Bernard?  How are you doing?

BERNARD FERNANDEZ: I???m doing OK. You started your career as a middleweight, and while there???s a lot of us on this phone call that aren???t exactly Schwartzeneggers, you know, you???ve heard some jives about your weight, you know, that ???

JAMES TONEY: No, I???ve heard it all. But you know what? The same reporters that are writing about me, you know, they can???t talk. They can???t talk. Look at themselves in the mirror, friends (ph), you know what I???m saying? Look at themselves in the mirror. That???s all they got to do. Look at themselves in the mirror. The difference between me and everybody else is that I can fight. It doesn???t matter.

BERNARD FERNANDEZ:  I mean, so you know, so when people use the F word, you know, in this case fat, it doesn???t bother you?

JAMES TONEY:  Why should it bother me?  I can fight.  They ain???t whooping my ass.  Ain???t nobody yet.

BERNARD FERNANDEZ:  Yes, I mean because the thing ???

JAMES TONEY:  Last time I got my ass whooped was by a doctor, 37 years ago.

BERNARD FERNANDEZ: It???s like that old saying, looks like Tarzan, fights like Jane, right? So as long as you win, it doesn???t matter?

JAMES TONEY: It???s doesn???t matter. But look, like I say, I???m always in shape. If I???m always being fat and out of shape, why I???m beating all these top heavyweights? Why I???m beating all these top cruiser weights? You know what I???m saying? Why would I beat all these middleweights back in the day? Tell me that? You all explain the situation. You all tell me what the chemistry is?

BERNARD FERNANDEZ: No. I mean, you know, obviously, you know, you were 160 then you were a super middle and you went to light heavy then cruiser. How difficult was it at 160 and up to succeeding various weight classes, you know, to make weight, and you???re always trying to starve yourself and, you know ???

JAMES TONEY:  (INAUDIBLE)

BERNARD FERNANDEZ: ??? there???s guys like Duran and others, you know, that haven???t been able to do that. But how difficult was it, you know, to continually have to make weight?

JAMES TONEY: Well the thing is everybody didn???t, see a lot of people don???t know, when I came back from football I was 205 pounds. Everybody was always telling me I should fight heavyweight at the time, so I dropped down. Always, I had my first whole (ph) fight at 158 against Stephen Lee. I lost a lot of weight. You know, so I always struggled with my weight throughout my whole career to maintain an unnatural weight for me. When I was middleweight champ of the world, I would the last week alone just water and lettuce. You all didn???t know that, did you Bernard?

BERNARD FERNANDEZ: Well I???d heard that, but I mean it???s got to be a certain relief, I mean you???re training everyday. Obviously you???re able to go 12 rounds with no problem, but not have to like, you know, eat lettuce and water all the time or whatever it is, whatever it is. I mean ???

JAMES TONEY: ??? weight right now. So I???m fighting better. I???m feeling a lot better. I???m in my natural strength, you know what I???m saying? I???m even stronger. Everyone is saying Hasim Rahman is bigger than me and he???s stronger. Man, you can be big all you want to. He???s lacking, he???s, he???s lacking in the one area which really counts, that???s the heart. It doesn???t matter. I know how to fight. All these guys, and particular when they came up. I never got no protection. Look at my damn record. I???ve never been protected. Look at the record man. But now you boxers, if you???re going to box, any boxer in the story (ph), you can look at my record, you can see, I didn???t get the golden boy hype. I didn???t get the golden boy protection. I didn???t get the David Reed protection. I didn???t get none of that. I had to fight my way here, and you know why? I wanted to. I figure if you???re bigger and badder than me, let me see. Prove it to me. Fight me.

BERNARD FERNANDEZ: One last question, James. And that is, I know that you feel like sometimes you haven???t gotten your recognition as a heavyweight. I mean you beat, you beat Evander, you stopped Evander and people said Evander was old ???

JAMES TONEY:  ??? old ???

BERNARD FERNANDEZ: ??? and then they had the drug test with the thing with Ruiz. I mean, is this the fight that???s going to, you know, like remove all doubts that you are a real heavyweight?

JAMES TONEY: Let me tell you something. I beat Evander Holyfield, right? I knocked him out. Now a year earlier, beating Hasim Rahman. Went 12 rounds with him, this bird (ph). I come and fight him. I???m the short holder (ph). All of a sudden he???s old and he???s shot. Then I come back (INAUDIBLE) went one arm (ph) for 11 rounds. And he isn???t able to quit, such as you all boys. You all love him, but the way you all love with the Crisco (ph), the Crisco (ph) Brothers. You know what I???m saying. Then I came back. I???ve beaten Ruiz once again, with one arm. My arm wasn???t even healed yet. I still beat him. Then I beat a young one, but you all support one of your up and coming guys, Dominick Guinn. Same size by the way as Hasim Rahman, and I destroyed him. So what do I got to do? What is there I need to prove to you all that I???m the best fighter in the world, period? But you know what, March 18th will show you that. After March 18th I want every, I want every box writer on their hands and knees and kiss my feet before I even talk to you all.

BERNARD FERNANDEZ:  Well, you know, I???ll certainly give you credit James.  I don???t know if I???ll go quite that far.

JAMES TONEY:  Hey, you know what?

BERNARD FERNANDEZ:  I???ll blow you a kiss, OK?

JAMES TONEY: You should give me credit now for what I???ve done. You should give me credit now because, you know, ain???t nobody in history done what I???ve done. Cump (ph) was beside one person, and that was Edwin Childs (ph). The only middleweight to campaign (ph) full time in the heavyweight. Everybody sells start (ph) doing what he did. Go back and research that.

BERNARD FERNANDEZ:  Yes.

JAMES TONEY: Roy Jones didn???t do it, he did it for one fight and ran everybody (ph) down. You all still, you all still climbed on his back. Give me my respect. You all don???t give it to me, I???m going to take it. And when I do, if I do take it, I???m going to spit it right back in you all???s face. You all ain???t going to like that. I promise you. And I really don???t care if you all like me at all because it don???t make me no damn difference.

UNKNOWN MALE #1:  They all love you.

OPERATOR:  Thank you.  Our next question comes from Lem Satterfield with Baltimore Sun.

LEM SATTERFIELD, BALTIMORE SUN:  Hey what???s up James?

JAMES TONEY:  Hi my man.

LEM SATTERFIELD:  Hey, how are you doing?

JAMES TONEY:  And you know it (ph).

LEM SATTERFIELD: Hey. So talking about the way you feel again, you were 235 against Guinn and 233 against Ruiz and you were still able to be effective. Do you think you can come in at that weight and still be effective against Rahman say if you do?

JAMES TONEY:  Easily, why not?

LEM SATTERFIELD:  OK.

JAMES TONEY:  I???m a fighter.  I???m a true fighter.  I???m a real fighter, man.  You know that.

LEM SATTERFIELD:  Right.

JAMES TONEY: ??? weight, all my full career, I fought the best heavyweights out there, I fought the biggest heavyweights out there, in gym, out gym, in the streets, don???t matter. I know how to fight. I???m a real fighter. And you know and everybody in the Baltimore area knows, and knows the answer. They know I???m a real fighter and they know Hasim Rahman ain???t. You guys got him glued to (ph) like he a monster because he fought in those Glen Burnie shows on there (INAUDIBLE). You know what I???m saying?

LEM SATTERFIELD: Weight isn???t necessarily an issue with you. It???s more like, even fell for (ph) as his trainer has said and Angelo Dundee and even Holyfield have said, it???s more the accuracy, you know, with these big guys penetrating their defense. Is that what it is?

JAMES TONEY:  It???s all about knowing how to fight, how to make opening, which I know how to do.

LEM SATTERFIELD:  Is that, are you more particularly effective against big heavyweights?

JAMES TONEY:  Oh I love it.  I love being big heavyweight too.  I feel like I???m going to a buffet.

LEM SATTERFIELD: The heavyweight division continually gets a bad rap. And you know, you yourself often refer to the other guys as bums. Given that, will you, will this take, what will it take for you as perceived, you know, by a lot of us as, you know, the premier heavyweight to secure a respectable legacy?

JAMES TONEY: My legacy already there. I???ve done some that only a few people have been able to do. My thing is this, as long as they???re fighting the best damn boys out there who the public and the press want to see me fight. I???m fighting Hasim Rahman. He???s the best within the division right now. So I???m fighting him. I???m going to destroy him. I???m going to show everybody. I???m going to knock Hasim right out. I am the best fighter in the world pound for pound. And everyone (ph) wants me to prove it if I fight these, in fighting guys like Hasim Rahman who wear the belt.

UNKNOWN MALE #1: And Lem, you know, just to throw in one other thing, James is going to show on March 18th that whoever he fights thereafter, OK, will be somewhat similar to what it was fighting Tyson in his heyday, Forman in his heyday, that whoever he fights will be a major fight.

LEM SATTERFIELD: I???ve got two questions, one for Dan and one for James. James, back to, you raised the steroid issue. Do you believe in spite of the steroid controversy and the resulting sanction that you still are the WBA champion, the people and the public still see you as the champion?

JAMES TONEY: I am the International Boxer???s Association heavyweight champion of the world. I am the people???s champion of the world. That???s all that matters.

LEM SATTERFIELD: OK, Dan, you had made a reference when we were in New York that James wasn???t just going to dominate Rahman, but he was going to destroy Rahman. Can you elaborate on that and do you still stand by that?

DAN GOOSSEN: Oh I just think James, I mean some people may scoff at this, I think he???s coming to his peak right now. I think his best years are ahead of him. And I believe that when you guys see him March 18th walk into that right and even beforehand when you get there and see him in person at the weight in, he looks great. He???s in great shape. He???s mentally fit. He???s physically fit. And we haven???t had that for many years. So based upon that, I feel the best is yet to come. And based upon that, March 18th I see as light???s out.

LEM SATTERFIELD:  OK, so you stand by your statement?

JAMES TONEY:  Yes he does, 100 percent.

DAN GOOSSEN:  Of course, you???ve got me in a headlock right now.

JAMES TONEY:  Yes.

LEM SATTERFIELD:  OK, thanks a lot.

JAMES TONEY:  Man, man.

LEM SATTERFIELD:  Yes.

JAMES TONEY:  You feel the same way too.

LEM SATTERFIELD:  Say it again?

JAMES TONEY:  You feel the same way.

LEM SATTERFIELD: OK. Hey, one last question, James. Can you talk a little bit about, you talked about Baltimore and having ties to Baltimore, can you elaborate on that just a little bit?

JAMES TONEY: My grandfather used to live there. Orange Harim, he passed. I used to go to Colts games with him back in the day.

UNKNOWN MALE #1:  That was your grandfather?

JAMES TONEY:  Yes.

UNKNOWN MALE #1:  So his grandfather lived there, Lem.

JAMES TONEY:  I got love for Baltimore and Baltimore got love for me.

UNKNOWN MALE #1:  Are you there?

LEM SATTERFIELD:  I???m still here.

UNKNOWN MALE #1:  OK, good.

JAMES TONEY: Hasim Rahman don???t even live there no more, so tell you all something, how a city going to get behind him when he don???t even live there?

LEM SATTERFIELD:  OK.

OPERATOR:  Thank you.  Our next question comes from Eddie Goldman with Secondsout Radio.

EDDIE GOLDMAN, SECONDSOUT RADIO:  James, how are you doing today?

JAMES TONEY:  What???s happening?

EDDIE GOLDMAN: OK, the question I want to ask you about the weight, can you tell us what weight you???re at now and what weight you think you???re going to plan to come in at the fight ???

JAMES TONEY:  Why is weight the issue there?  I might come in at 265, how knows?  I haven???t decided yet.

UNKNOWN MALE #1:  I???ve got the scale right here, James.  Got the scale right here.

JAMES TONEY:  Yes, I???m on it.  It says 250.

UNKNOWN MALE #1:  Two fifty, no 251.

EDDIE GOLDMAN: OK. Well you???re right in the way that weight isn???t as big of an issue because although, you know, you talk in a very outspoken way, you???re such a tactician in the ring. I mean you???re known for defense, counter punching, and you???re not a brawler that just goes out and swings. Do you think you???re not given enough credit in that respect?

JAMES TONEY: Nobody never give me credit for anything. If I was flashy like Roy Jones you all would be all over my nut sack. But you know, hey, that???s the way it is. It???s boxing. You know, I???m a true warrior. I???ll fight anybody and everybody, anywhere, any time. It doesn???t matter. I don???t get, I don???t get my proper respect. I???m one of the best fighters in every division I???ve been in. You know what I???m saying? I???ve fought the best fighters at every ear (ph) ???

EDDIE GOLDMAN:  Well ???

JAMES TONEY: ??? know what I???m saying? Michael Nunn knows all these guys, Barkley, Prince Charles Williams, Jirov, Holyfield. I???ve fought all these guys. Doesn???t do ??? all these guys ??? and I still don???t get no respect. But you know what, come March 18th, you all think Hasim Rahman is the best heavyweight in the world and I feel like I???m the really draspy (ph) underrated underdog. I???m proving once again, I???m proving you all wrong again. It doesn???t matter when I, it doesn???t matter what weight I come in at, the problem is you all don???t want to give me (INAUDIBLE) I can truly fight.

EDDIE GOLDMAN:  Why do you think you don???t get the respect that you think you deserve?

JAMES TONEY: I don???t kiss nobody???s ass. I???m not (INAUDIBLE). I don???t kiss ass. I won???t kiss nobody???s ass. And like you said, I???m very, I???m very outspoken. I say what???s on my mind all the time. I speak the truth and people don???t like the truth.

EDDIE GOLDMAN: What do you think can be, do you think it???s going to take knocking out Rahman to change that rather than just saying that?

JAMES TONEY:  I don???t care.  I???m not trying, I???m not trying to please nobody.  I???m doing me.

EDDIE GOLDMAN: Now after this fight, Dan said that???s going to be a major heavyweight. Do you want to work to unify these belts? Because as you know it???s very confusing to the fans. Even if you win this fight, it???s still all these other champions of these other organizations out there.

JAMES TONEY: There???s only one champion, there???s me. Only one champion. If you want to call the other guys champions, that on you guys.

DAN GOOSSEN: And Eddie, I want to make something clear. What I said is, is that any fight James will be in after March 18th ??? and that???s really all we???re looking at ???

EDDIE GOLDMAN:  Right.

DAN GOOSSEN: ??? addressing (ph) today ??? will be big. OK? Because of James Toney, not because of anybody else. It???ll be the same as you wanted to see a Tyson fight, a Foreman fight, an Ali fight, it???s going to be the same with James. James will carry the heavyweight division on his shoulders, and when he says that they???re bums, they???re bums compared to him. And again, his words will be backed up in action on March 18th.

JAMES TONEY:  Yes it will.  I mean I???m heated (ph).

EDDIE GOLDMAN: How do you go, when you ask the fans, even after March 18th, who is the heavyweight champion of the world and you have to start talking about these sanctioned bodies, to the casual fans who used to, in the millions, watch Tyson and Foreman and Ali and even going back you mentioned Edwin Charles (ph) and Joe Lewis and those people. It???s very confusing because there was one heavyweight champion and you didn???t have this confusion. Every other sport has one champion, a super bowl champion, a world series champion and so forth. Do you want to unify these titles at one point?

JAMES TONEY: After March 18th, like they saying now, everybody already knows I???m the heavyweight champion of the world. I???m the people???s champ right now. But after March 18th everybody is going to know that. They going to fully know there???s only one heavyweight champion out there and that???s James Toney, worldwide, no doubt about it.

EDDIE GOLDMAN: OK, do you want to, are you going to predict the round? I know you said you wanted to knock Rahman out and you???re predicting ???

JAMES TONEY: ??? punish me, I???m going to punish him. He had like he some big rolls, some big old tub guy. You know, like I say, I???m excited, you know, hey, I???m going to keep him to the word. I???m going to be right in front of him. I???m not going no where. You know me. I, have you ever seen me run from anybody in the ring?

EDDIE GOLDMAN:  No, no.  I???m looking forward, I???m tremendously looking forward to this fight.  I hope ???

JAMES TONEY:  ??? anybody in the ring?

EDDIE GOLDMAN: I???ve never seen you run and I???ll tell you I???m tremendously impressed by the technique, which not everybody I think understands, which is why I think they were surprised when you fought Holyfield and Jirov and beat those guys.

JAMES TONEY:  I stand right, and I stand right in front, I stayed right in front of them too, didn???t I?

EDDIE GOLDMAN:  Yes.

JAMES TONEY: That???s the same way I???m going to be against Hasim Rahman. I???m going to stand right in front of him and say, hey, and listen when he hit me he???s going, God damn why he, why nothing happening to him? It doesn???t matter. I???m hard headed. I???m very hard headed.

UNKNOWN MALE #1:  All right, Eddie.

EDDIE GOLDMAN:  All right, thank you very much.

UNKNOWN MALE #1:  (INAUDIBLE)

EDDIE GOLDMAN:  ??? March 18th.

JAMES TONEY:  Yes.

EDDIE GOLDMAN:  Thanks.

OPERATOR:  Thank you.  Our next question comes from Tim Graham with Buffalo News.

TIM GRAHAM, BUFFALO NEWS: Dan, just real quick. I know that you know that you???re very big on your guy here and what he can do for the future, but I wanted to ask you about this match up specifically and its significance for the heavyweight division. I guess maybe even taking out who the two fighters are, just the fact that they are two big fighters, probably the biggest match up since Lenox Lewis retired. Would you agree with that?

DAN GOOSSEN: Yes, I mean come March 18th you???ve got the two best heavyweights fighting each other, and I believe that???s where the prominence of this match stirs the electricity in the heavyweight division because, you know, what we???ve needed is someone that will, you know, carry the heavyweight division on his shoulders from the standpoint of fighting every big fight you can have. And that???s what James has always been about. He mentioned his middleweight and super middleweight days. Never shied away from proving who was the best. And that???s what we???ll do in the heavyweight division. That???s what we started out doing from the get go. No one gave him a shot against Jirov. We saw what he did, and quite frankly, if he would have had that same fight two years after really getting into the swing of things, or even a year later, he would have probably stopped Vasili within six rounds.

But he just got continually better. We???ve had some obstacles. We???re past those obstacles. I believe you guys are going to see one of the best heavyweights, one of the best heavyweights, forget the time period we???re in, one of the best heavyweights that have ever fought in heavyweight history. I truly believe that because James Toney is real.

TIM GRAHAM: And James, I wanted to ask you about, you know, just the whole idea of the anger that you speak with, that you carry yourself with ???

JAMES TONEY:  I???m not angry.  I???m not angry.  You all assume that I???m angry.

TIM GRAHAM:  You sound angry.

JAMES TONEY:  Huh?

TIM GRAHAM:  You sound angry.

JAMES TONEY: That???s because that???s what you say. I mean you think I???m angry, but I???m not. That???s how I get (INAUDIBLE). Yes, you know what I???m thinking, I???m thinking may even because you know why because you guys can???t give me the thing that you all want to hear.

TIM GRAHAM: Yes, you give us plenty of what we want to hear, believe me. I think there are a lot of people whose fingers are going to be tired at the end from writing and typing because you???re a hell of a quote James. But how much of this, is just motivation? I mean you seem to really be, you know, banging the drum for yourself, you know, to get yourself pumped up for the fight. But then by the same token you say you don???t care what we think.

JAMES TONEY: I???m a fighter. That???s what I do for a living. Let them (ph) fight. The thing is, you all say I???m angry, I???m not. If somebody come up on me like Rahman do right now, of course I???m going to retaliate. I???m going to retaliate my way. It???s a way you guys ain???t used to. You got used to someone like (INAUDIBLE) being prime and proper. That ain???t me.

TIM GRAHAM:  Right.  Well no, I don???t think anybody ???

JAMES TONEY: I???m not going to kiss nobody ass. I???m not going to kiss your reporter ass. Hey, the only ass I???m going to kiss is my kids.

UNKNOWN MALE #1:  And the public???s kids because he loves kids and ???

JAMES TONEY:  Yes.

UNKNOWN MALE #1:  ??? fans, OK.

JAMES TONEY: ??? say it, you know what I???m saying? But I???m not going to bow down and, you know, if somebody attacks me in a bad way, I???m going to get him no matter what. I don???t care if it???s the President (ph). I???m going to get him.

TIM GRAHAM: OK, I???m just trying to understand to see if you could explain to me because you say you don???t care what other people think but yet you???re constantly ???

JAMES TONEY: ??? until the fights over with. If you catch me, if you ask anybody, they???ll tell you, James is (INAUDIBLE) person. I like people, I make people laugh. I do that. But you know what? You all don???t want to see the turn, a lot of people don???t want to take the time to do that. You guys go on assumption.

TIM GRAHAM: Well no, I???m taking the, I wanted to ask you now, you know, that???s why I???m asking you now. Why, you know, why this edge, you know, that you feel the need to, you know, to ???

JAMES TONEY:  (INAUDIBLE)

TIM GRAHAM:  ??? show how (INAUDIBLE) you are and dissimilarly (ph) you know, I mean the quote you said earlier about give ???

JAMES TONEY: ??? give quote, I???m going to give you a good bite right here. The reason I???m on the edge is I???m short and fat and old. Is that what you???re going to write about me? I???m short, fat and old and bald.

UNKNOWN MALE #1:  I told you, Tim, he talks the truth.

TIM GRAHAM:  Well (ph) ???

UNKNOWN MALE #1: Well seriously Tim, you know what, we???re a little over a week away from the fight. He???s not on edge. He???s read some comments by Rahman and all of that. He, you know, James, quite frankly, as far as I???m concerned, has one of the best personalities, especially outside the ring. But getting this close to a fight, he???s just getting ready and what you hear from him is the truth.

TIM GRAHAM:  I agree.  I think that there seems to be a chip on the shoulder here that maybe isn???t ???

UNKNOWN MALE #1:  Yes, but we???re going to ???

TIM GRAHAM: ??? 100 percent, I mean as you keep saying, he doesn???t get the credit he deserves, but I think a lot of people see him for the fighter that he is. And he???s a great fighter.

UNKNOWN MALE #1:  Yes.

TIM GRAHAM: But I don???t understand why he feels the need to insist that everybody doesn???t give him his credit when I think he does get his credit.

UNKNOWN MALE #1:  OK, well look, on March 18th, we???re going to go out there and just put another level ???

JAMES TONEY:  A notch on my belt, we win I???m a 70, knock out I???m a 45.

TIM GRAHAM:  OK, thanks fellows.

UNKNOWN MALE #1:  Thank you.

OPERATOR:  Thank you.  Our next question comes from Keith Idec with Herald News.

KEITH IDEC, HERALD NEWS:  Hey, James, how are you doing?

JAMES TONEY:  What???s up?

DAN GOOSSEN:  Hey Keith.

KEITH IDEC:  Hey Dan.  How are you?

DAN GOOSSEN:  Good.

KEITH IDEC:  James, I was just wondering, other than losing the WBA belt, which ???

JAMES TONEY:  (INAUDIBLE)

KEITH IDEC: ??? isn???t important to most people, do you think that your win against Ruiz was tarnished because of the test or that people said, you know, he just made a mistake in taking something that he was taking to get over his shoulder injury and they really didn???t count it too much towards how you won the fight?

JAMES TONEY: For number one (INAUDIBLE) fight wasn???t really get up June (ph). But when once (INAUDIBLE) people???s champion, so called people???s champion Crisco (ph) pulled out again, faked the injury, you know, they came available sooner. You know, on the record, Dan asked me, are you sure you???re going to be ready? I said, Dan, get the guy to fight (ph). Which I ???

DAN GOOSSEN:  Which I wish I didn???t do at this point ???

JAMES TONEY:  ??? because he knows ???

DAN GOOSSEN:  He had one arm.

JAMES TONEY: ??? he asked me everything, but I wasn???t thinking inside out. I???m like Dan, take the fight, take the date, take the date, take the date. You know, not knowing that, you know, not thinking that I???m still on the rehab with the medication and everything in my system. You know what I???m saying? So you know it was honest mistake. I didn???t hide from, I didn???t hide the ordeal from the reporters like the sissy ass baseball players did. You know what I???m saying? I didn???t run from the situation. I fought it head on. You know what I???m saying? So I don???t regret anything. I don???t feel, I feel that people see, the people that saw me fight John Ruiz with one arm, which anybody else wouldn???t have done. They would have backed out, quit, like the Criscos (ph) would have backed out and did any other thing. But I went ahead with the fight. I took it. I suffered the consequences afterwards. We dealt with it. It???s over. And now we???re moving on.

KEITH IDEC:  Were you guys kidding about 251 or were you serious?

JAMES TONEY:  I???m serious.

KEITH IDEC:  OK.

UNKNOWN MALE #1:  And by the way, so everyone knows, Freddie Roach has also shown up.

KEITH IDEC:  All right, is Freddie there?

UNKNOWN MALE #1:  Yes, Freddie is here.

KEITH IDEC:  Freddie, I was just ???

UNKNOWN MALE #2:  (INAUDIBLE)

UNKNOWN MALE #1:  I figured.

KEITH IDEC:  Freddie are you there?

FREDDIE ROACH:  Yes.

KEITH IDEC: I was just wondering what you thought about, you know, James said he???s comfortable fighting at this weight. It???s not going to be, you know, a problem for him at all. I was just wondering what your thoughts on it are?

FREDDIE ROACH: We???re always, you know, you???re over weight. I like him lighter. He wants to be bigger for, because he???s fighting a big strong guys and feels he needs to weigh in. And James so far has always been right, so I???m not going to argue with him.

KEITH IDEC:  Thank you guys.

UNKNOWN MALE #2:  Hey, gee.

OPERATOR:  Thank you.  Our next question comes from David Weinberg with Atlantic City Press.

DAVID WEINBERG, ATLANTIC CITY PRESS:  James, how are you doing?

JAMES TONEY:  I???m good.  How are you doing?

DAVID WEINBERG:  Very well, very well, looking forward to you coming to town.

UNKNOWN MALE #1:  Hey David, good, good.

DAVID WEINBERG:  Yes, a lot of excitement in town about it already.

JAMES TONEY: Oh that???s good because that???s what I bring. I bring excitement to Atlantic City. I love Atlantic City. I had my first big fight there if you remember that.

DAVID WEINBERG:  Yes, oh yes.

JAMES TONEY:  What was it, 14 years ago, right?

DAVID WEINBERG:  Yes.

JAMES TONEY:  Fifteen years ago.

UNKNOWN MALE #2:  (INAUDIBLE)

JAMES TONEY:  ??? long time, man.  It???s good to be back home.

DAVID WEINBERG: Yes. James, real quick, does being heavyweight champion mean more to you than being the middleweight champion or light heavyweight or anything else?

JAMES TONEY: I???m the people???s champion, it doesn???t matter. It doesn???t matter. You know, I???m thankful that I???ve got the IB (ph) behind me. I???m thankful to be fighting for the WBC title, which is the only belt I have never won, but I???m about to get it come March 18th. You know, it???s going to be a great night. You know it???s in a great city, you know, Atlantic City where it should be at. You know, where all the other heavyweight, big heavyweight fights were played back in the early ???90s. You know, hey (ph).

DAVID WEINBERG: Yes. Well there was a time not too long ago where being heavyweight champion was like the most coveted title to have in sports.

JAMES TONEY:  Yes, it???s going to be that way pretty soon, after March 18th.

DAVID WEINBERG:  Why isn???t it that way now do you think?  What happened to the division?

JAMES TONEY: Look at the fighters. They don???t want to fight nobody. Look at them. You tell me why. You the reporter. Give me your views on it. Hey, if you give me your views, I???m going to work hard to correct them for you.

DAVID WEINBERG:  Honestly I guess since Lenox Lewis, is the, was the last one I guess that could really be considered ???

UNKNOWN MALE #1:  But even Lenox, up until the end, didn???t want to fight anyone.

JAMES TONEY: But this, is boring. You know, see, everybody needs a flashy, boisterous, heavyweight champ like myself, and that???s what I???m going to bring. I???ll be out there. I???ve got a promoter right along with me along with a freak ass (ph) trainer and a hell of a strength coach.

DAVID WEINBERG: Well who do you think was the last like true, the guy who fit the bill? Was it Tyson? Or before him, Larry Holmes or who?

JAMES TONEY: Who is, Larry Holmes was not a, Larry Holmes was a peanut show. He couldn???t, you know, he was a great champion. Mike Tyson was a great champion early, in his early run. Evander Holyfield was a great champion, but since then, you know, Lenox Lewis, is not considered a great champion because he is boring. And firstly (ph), how do you have a British man be the heavyweight champion of the world? You know what I???m saying? Nobody want to see a British cock me, heavyweight cocking champion. You know what I???m saying? So you what, hey, I???m excited and I???m looking forward to being coronated on March 18th.

DAVID WEINBERG:  When you started your career, was this in your future, or did this kind of develop ???

JAMES TONEY: I told everybody I was going to be heavyweight champion of the world. You know, everybody laughs at me. They first still laughing (ph), but you know what, after March 18th all laughter stops. All the laughter stops, and guess what???s going to be my new name? You know what my new name is going to be after March 18th?

DAVID WEINBERG:  What???s that?

JAMES TONEY:  Cha-ching, Cha-ching.

UNKNOWN MALE #1:  That???s Asian.

JAMES TONEY:  That???s the name of the bank roll, cha-ching.  You know what I???m saying.

DAVID WEINBERG:  All right, thanks.  Thanks a lot.  I appreciate it.

OPERATOR:  Thank you.  Our next question comes from Trae Thompson with the Fort Worth Star.

TREY THOMPSON, FORT WORTH STAR:  James, how are you doing?

JAMES TONEY:  Hey, what???s up Trae?

TREY THOMPSON: Hey OK. You just answered your question earlier why people didn???t like the heavyweights because there wasn???t a boisterous heavyweight champ. I mean to me, my opinion, is that most of them were kind of boring.

JAMES TONEY:  Exactly.

TREY THOMPSON: But here???s my question, though, my first question, do you, do you feel you???ll give fans something that they???ll remember, right now (ph)? Do you need an impressive KO to, you know, let them remember something, like hey that was a great heavyweight fight?

JAMES TONEY: Yes, I think (ph) Holyfield. I made, I came here, I made a big splash. You know what, I???ll fight, when I???ll fight March 18th I???ve got to make a big splash so people remember who the champion is. Why not, hey, if you ask every man (ph) who walk the street, you asked them who the heavyweight champion is, they wouldn???t know. You know what I???m saying?

TREY THOMPSON:  Right.

JAMES TONEY: They wouldn???t even, as a matter of fact, the only person they would recognize as the heavyweight will be me. They wouldn???t even recognize, if we walked down Broadway right now in New York, Madison Avenue, they wouldn???t even notice, they wouldn???t even know Chris Bird or (INAUDIBLE) or Hasim Rahman from the next man.

UNKNOWN MALE #1:  They???re going to know James Toney.  Or should I say Cha-ching?

JAMES TONEY: If I walked down Madison Avenue right now, everybody would know who I am. (INAUDIBLE) because the way I dress, the way I talk and my swagger is all that.

TREY THOMPSON: OK, quick follow up to that too though, but if, you know, when you beat Rahman though, but if it becomes a fight that just, you know, kind of just another fight, would that be disappointing to you? Do you understand what I???m saying?

JAMES TONEY: Any fight, hey, all my fights, all interesting, but all I did was shut people up. I???m the man that everybody is going to come to see. They???re not coming to see Hasim Rahman. They???re not coming to see Bird or Bruce (ph) or anything. They???re coming to see James Toney and I always put on a great show and you know that.

UNKNOWN MALE #1: I defy anyone, Trae, to tell me one fight James Toney has ever been in that didn???t have excitement to it. You know, I mean he???s an exciting fighter.

TREY THOMPSON:  But ???

UNKNOWN MALE #1:  ??? end of story.  Thanks Trae.  And one more, one more reporter please.

UNKNOWN MALE #3:  (INAUDIBLE)

UNKNOWN MALE #1:  He???s doing an open workout today so that you know, and I???ve got to get him downstairs to start working out.

UNKNOWN MALE #3:  Sure, that may have been the last question.  Do we have any more Operator?

OPERATOR:  We have one question coming from Franklin McNeil from Newark Star Ledger.

UNKNOWN MALE #3:  OK, thank you.

FRANKLIN MCNEIL, NEWARK STAR LEDGER:  I wasn???t going to ask, but since no one did, yesterday ??? first of all hello James and ???

JAMES TONEY:  Hey what???s up Frank?

FRANKLIN MCNEIL: OK. Yesterday Rahman made a statement. I want to give you an opportunity to respond. He said this fight, according to him, was going to end one of two ways, either you were going to get knocked out or you were going to quit on your stool. You want to respond to that?

JAMES TONEY: I like that (ph). Why don???t we keep (INAUDIBLE)? Why don???t you tell him to keep his promise? Keep his promise. I???ll be ready. You know? They always start with me. I never say them, then when I finish everybody get on me about it. You know what I???m saying?

FRANKLIN MCNEIL:  OK.

JAMES TONEY: Only thing I can say right now is that come March 18th, I hope he keep his promise. Bring the pain to me because I???ll be willing to accept it.​


----------



## GFR (Mar 11, 2006)

*Roy Jones Jr. vs. Joe Calzaghe: Say it aint so Joe*








09.03.06 - By *James Allan:* I would like to take this opportunity to congratulate Joe Calzaghe on his fantastic performance and victory over Jeff Lacy last Saturday. Joe was almost punch perfect and it became patently obvious by the end of round three that Jeff Lacy was going to be in for a hard night. I can???t actually ever recall a more one sided fight in what was supposed to be a pick em. Joe has now cemented his position as the number one super middleweight, impressed American audiences and set himself up for the super fights he should have been having five years ago. With all of this in mind, I sincerely hope his next fight isn???t against Roy Jones Jnr. 

Roy is nowhere near the fighter he was just three years ago. Three defeats in his last three fights, including two knockouts have pretty much put paid to Roy???s time at the top as the best pound for pound fighter in the world.  

A fight between him and Joe would have been great, in 2003, but in 2006 it is hard to see it ending in anything other than a painful beating for Roy. In truth the only reason that Joe and Frank Warren are even talking about this fight is because Roy Jones is still a marquee name to those who only take a passing interest in the sport. Almost every knowledgeable fan recognises that Roy is now a spent force. At his peak, he was almost untouchable. A combination of speed, incredibly quick reflexes and power made Roy the best fighter of his generation. 

The first two qualities have evaporated to the point where men who would have struggled to lay a glove on him in his prime are now regularly hitting Roy. Joe is a quick fighter, quicker than either Johnson or Tarver and after watching him destroy Jeff Lacy; it is hard to imagine Roy having much of a chance against him. There is no shame in Roy???s fall from the top. All fighters pass their peak sooner or later, Roy has passed his. He would be well advised to hang up his gloves and find something else to do within the game. He has made enough money to live comfortably for the rest of his life and he has achieved more than enough to ensure he gains his place in the Hall of Fame.

If Joe really wants to lay claim to being the best pound for pound fighter in the World there are other challenges he could face. He could stay at Super Middleweight and face the unbeaten Mikkel Kessler. Kessler hasn???t fought in the same class as Joe, but he has to step up sooner or later and with 27 KO???s in 38 fights he too can hit hard. A fight with Markus Beyer would be a real money spinner for both of them, the fact is however, that after watching Saturday???s display Beyer would sooner run a mile on hot coals than face Joe in the ring. 

Like Sven Ottke, Markus is more interested in holding on to his belt than actually securing any legacy for himself. If he wants to move up to Light Heavyweight, Joe could choose to face Glen Johnson, a man he twice pulled out of fights against. A fight with Joe would bring a big payday for Johnson, and with his road warrior mentality he would be more than happy to take it. Failing that he could look to fight Clinton Woods. Woods is on a rich vein of form at the moment and the fact that he holds the IBF version of the title would make it an attractive proposition to Joe. Tarver and Hopkins have signed to fight one another so a fight with either of them is out of the question at the moment, but perhaps the winner of that would then be willing to face Joe or then again, they may decide to have a return against one another. The point is that Joe doesn???t have to wait around for them. He has plenty of options to pick from, let???s hope he picks the right one.

I would also like to take a few moments to comment on Jeff Lacy. Between all the deserved plaudits that have been thrown Joe???s way, let???s not forget the gutsy and courageous performance of Jeff. Yes he was outclassed and shown up as over hyped by Joe, but he took his licks like a real fighter in that ring. Let???s also remember that if it hadn???t been for Jeff???s willingness to travel to Manchester in order to try and secure his legacy the fight with Joe would probably never have happened. 

Lacy came over to the UK as a real champion trying to cement his claim to being the number one super middleweight by beating his biggest rival in his own country. He took a pasting for his troubles, but he never quit and he made it to the final bell. Whether Jeff will ever really recover from this fight either mentally or physically we will have to wait and see, but he showed that he has the heart of a champion and deserves just as much respect as Joe does.​


----------



## sweetness (Mar 13, 2006)

Would be a bad move for Roy to fight Calzaghe for sure,but needless to say roy would have been to good for him before he moved up to heavyweight then shot back down again-it took to much out of him

In a perfect world Roy should of moved down to win a belt at cruiserweight then lightheavy and maybe supplemiddle then retire and really go down in history

O well


----------



## GFR (Mar 13, 2006)

sweetness said:
			
		

> Would be a bad move for Roy to fight Calzaghe for sure,but needless to say roy would have been to good for him before he moved up to heavyweight then shot back down again-it took to much out of him
> 
> In a perfect world Roy should of moved down to win a belt at cruiserweight then lightheavy and maybe supplemiddle then retire and really go down in history
> 
> O well


It's a big jump but I would like to see Calzaghe move up to Cruiser and kick Bell's ass.


----------



## GFR (Mar 14, 2006)

*Rahman - Toney: Can Hasim Stick To His Game Plan and Fight Smart?*





14.03.06 - By *Tim Neilson:* It's hard to believe that on Saturday night, March 18, we'll probably be seeing the two best heavyweights in the divison, when Hasim Rahman & James Toney, face off against each other for the WBC heavyweight title. Both fighters are somewhat long in the tooth in heavyweight terms, with Rahman at 33-years-old and Toney fighting at 37, yet strangely enough, they're clearly the best in the division, as far as I'm concerned. 

It's all pretty sad, no doubt. Who would ever thought that Rahman, who is now a two-time heavyweight champion, would be at the top of the division, especially when looking at his fight history over the best 5 years, where he's lost to Lennox Lewis, Evander Holyfield and John Ruiz, while fighting to a draw with David Tua. 

Well, believe it or not, all it took for Rahman to get back to to the top was wins over fighters like Terrence Lewis, Kali Meehan and Monte Barrett. That's not to take anything away from them, as their good fighters, all of them, yet none of them are hardly house hold names at this point nor or they on the verge of stardom. It seems to me, Rahman should instead be fighting someone, like Oleg Maskaev, the # 1 rated challenger in the WBC, a fighter who has already knocked out Rahman in November 1999, courtesy of a devastating right hand, which knocked Rahman clear out of the ring. 

Now, that's a fight I'd like to see. In fairness to Rahman, originally, he was supposed to fight Vitali Klitschko in November, however, when Klitschko suddenly retired, that all went out the window, leaving Rahman with an empty slate. What would have happened had Rahman fought Klitschko, is anyone's guess at this point, being that he's now out of the fight game. Nevertheless, the fight would have been exciting, for houwever long it lasted. 

So, from a matchup standpoint, just looking at the size differences between Rahman and Toney, most people would assume that Rahman, being the bigger fighter at 6'3" compared to Toney's rather petite 5'9," would have any easy time pounding him into submission. However, Toney is a defensive genious, with a long history of making other fighters miss punches and look bad. At the same time, Toney is an excellent counter puncher, who takes advantage when his opponent miss, landing sharp combinations. In the heavyweight divsion, there's few, if any, fighters that can throw combinations effectively. Wladimir Klitschko, in the early part of his career, could put his punches together, yet he is now so gun shy and seemingly beaten down, after having been starched previously by Corrie Sanders, Ross Purity and Lamon Brewster, that he has turned into a one punch and retreat-type fighter, thus ruining his best offesive assets. In the best possible world, Rahman, if he's following instructions, could possibly dominate Toney, using his jab alone. However, in the past, Rahman hasn't seemed disciplined in fighting, often going all out, looking for a knockout, perhaps due to laziness of not wanting to go the distance. 

My prediction is that Rahman won't be able to help himself and well get lulled into trying to take out Toney, and will get counter punched all night. I doubt seriously that Toney can knock out Rahman, considering that he hasn't shown to have a lot of power after moving up from the Cruiserweight division, yet Toney will easily be able to put his hands on Rahman all night long, and ultimately winning by decision. To me, it's sad, considering when looking at all the tools that Rahman has, for example, great right hand power, good left hook and a superb jab, he still seems to have lapses of concentration, which cost him in big fights, like in the Ruiz fight, where he should have easily won or the fight with Holyfield, another fight where he failed to utilize a good fight plan, thus costing him the fight. The fight outcome is entirely up to Rahman, as he has the superior size and offensive power to control this fight, no matter how much more skilled Toney is in overall ability. The trick is, Rahman's got to avoid getting angry and trying to get even with Toney, as if he does that, he will be falling into a trap that will lead to his own demise.​


----------



## GFR (Mar 14, 2006)

Possible world championship unification bout Markus Beyer vs. Joe Calzaghe





14.03.06 - World champion Markus Beyer got an offer for a bout vs. Joe Calzaghe. Beyer is holding the Supermiddleweight title of the World Boxing Council (WBC) and Calzaghe won in March, 2006 the unification bout against Jeff Lacy and is now the world champion of the World Boxing Organization (WBO). 

His manager Frank Warren made an offer concerning a bout of the two world champions. ???We are interested in a bout and are pleased that the English do, too.??? stated the manager of Beyer, Wilfried Sauerland. ???But the current offer is not acceptable for us ??? it is financially unsatisfactory and in addition the suggested date crosses the FIFA-World Cup in Germany. But we keep negotiating and would like to make this attractive bout happen in September or October 2006.???

The last time Markus Beyer defended his title, he fought against the Italian Alberto Colajanni in January 2006 and won with a Knock-out in round 12. Beforehand he beat the internationally highly recognised Omar Sheika (USA) on points.

Joe Calzaghe on the other hand won all of his 41 professional bouts (31 K.o.`s) and was boxing in may 2005 the last time in Germany against the Universum Boxer Mario Veit, who was knocked out in round 6.

Beyer will firstly defend his title on the 13th of May in Zwickau, Germany. In autumn the bout against Calzaghe could possibly follow. ???Of course such unification bouts are very appealing for the audience and it is my intention, too???, said Beyer. ???A bout against Calzaghe and a bout for three world championship belts is definitely a big sportive challenge.???​


----------



## KentDog (Mar 20, 2006)

Laugh of the day, courtesy of Fightnews.com:


> *Calzaghe wants Toney!*
> 
> WBO/IBF super middleweight champ Joe Calzaghe says he wants to fight James Toney, who once held Calzaghe's 168lb title. Toney is now fighting as a heavyweight and weighed 237 lbs. for Saturday's draw with Hasim Rahman. "He's welcome to come back down to super-middle and challenge for his old title - which at least I can proudly fit around my waist - but I don't think anyone can drag him out of his training camp at McDonalds and get him into serious training in a boxing gym," said Calzaghe. "I would love to kick his arse now because I just missed out on doing it in the 90's when I was coming through but I'm sure as a young kid I would still have knocked him about. He should lose the flab and fight me because he is still a name in the sport and it would look great on my record next to a W and KO. Instead of doing weights with Twinkie bars and drinking Kool Aid he should get onto the salad, pasta and water and whip himself into shape because he'd need to be against me."
> 
> _Monday, March 20 2006_


I had to take a second look to make sure it wasn't April 1st.


----------



## GFR (Mar 20, 2006)

KentDog said:
			
		

> Laugh of the day, courtesy of Fightnews.com:
> 
> I had to take a second look to make sure it wasn't April 1st.


Joe Calzaghe is a bitch......what a lame challenge, if he was a man he would want the fight at  Cruiser weight......and then Joe would get the fuck knocked out in 6 or less.


----------



## KentDog (Mar 20, 2006)

Yeah, to be honest, I am getting sick of hearing his name.. he seems to be challenging everyone lately. Seriously though, if Toney came in weighing what, 237 against Rahman, how can Calzaghe expect him to drop back down to 168 to fight him? What a dick.


----------



## GFR (Mar 20, 2006)

KentDog said:
			
		

> Yeah, to be honest, I am getting sick of hearing his name.. he seems to be challenging everyone lately. Seriously though, if Toney came in weighing what, 237 against Rahman, how can Calzaghe expect him to drop back down to 168 to fight him? What a dick.


Plus Calzaghe was saying after the Lacy fight he was having problems comming in at 168  and wanted to move up to 175.....he is the man at 168 and probably 175 but we will see how he does against a shot Roy or a near shot Tarver.


----------



## GFR (Mar 22, 2006)

*Jermain Taylor to Defend Middleweight Title vs Winky Wright June 17*
Memphis, Tennessee; March 22 - Looming as the biggest middleweight title match up since the glory days of Marvin Hagler, Roberto Duran and Sugar Ray Leonard 20 years ago, Undisputed and Undefeated Middleweight World Champion Jermain ???Bad Intentions??? Taylor will put his belts on the line against Winky Wright on Saturday night, June 17th, at FedExForum in Memphis, Tennessee. DiBella Entertainment, Gary Shaw Productions and Prize Fight Promotions will present the boxing extravaganza.

The victor in this compelling title encounter pitting Taylor (25-0, 17 KO???s), the youthful megastar and favorite son of Little Rock, Arkansas against the veteran standout Wright (50-3, 25 KO???s), pride of St. Petersburg, Florida, can lay claim to the title of best pound for pound fighter in the world. HBO will televise the showdown live at 9:30 PM ET/8:30 PM CT/6:30 PM PT.

Taylor first captured the Undisputed Middleweight Championship against the legendary Bernard Hopkins on July 16, 2005 at the MGM Grand in Las Vegas, with a 12 round split decision triumph, and defended the title for the first time in a rematch with Hopkins on December 3, 2005 at Mandalay Bay in Las Vegas with a unanimous decision victory. Taylor has not tasted defeat in his pro career, upending the likes of Hopkins, William Joppy and Raul Marquez.

St. Petersburg, Florida???s Wright has reeled off 11 straight wins, including a victory over Felix Trinidad, two victories over Shane Mosley and has not lost since December 3, 1999, which was a controversial decision to Fernando Vargas.

"Memphis has illustrated clearly that it is a boxing town and FedExForum is one of the finest arenas in the country," said Taylor promoter Lou DiBella, president of DBE. "We look forward to the southern hospitality in June."
P. 2, Taylor vs. Wright in Memphis.

"Having held my last training camp there, and it being just two hours from Little Rock, Memphis is like a second home to me, said Taylor. "I can't wait to perform in front of my fans from Arkansas and my adopted hometown fans in Memphis. It's going to be a great night." 

"This will be a tremendous battle in a tremendous city, and the most important fight in the 160 pound division," said Gary Shaw, Wright's promoter.

Said Prize Fight Promotions COO Brian Young: "This is the most significant middleweight championship fight in the last 25 years since Hagler vs. Leonard. The stakes couldn't be any higher in what promises to be the major fight of 2006.Two great fighters with one goal. I could not be more excited for my hometown to be the site of this epic battle."​


----------



## topolo (Mar 23, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> This thread is for boxing news, perdictions, history, upcoming fights or what ever else you want to talk about in the boxing world.



What is a perdiction?


----------



## GFR (Mar 23, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> What is a perdiction?


----------



## GFR (Mar 23, 2006)

*Hatton steps up in weight; will it limit his greatest assets? *







23.03.06 - By *Harry Hawkins:* Undisputed British Light-Welterweight Champion Ricky Hatton has signed to move up a weight and face American Welterweight Luis Collazo for the WBA belt in Boston on 13 May. 

This is an interesting move from the Manchester based fighter, as the force used to demolish opponents at light-welter has been Hatton's sublime power when delivering crushing body-shots. 

Will the step-up from the 140lb division hamper Hatton's strength? Certainly he will be amongst fighters that may be more used to the kind of blows that the Englishman throws up, and Hatton's own trainer, Billy Graham, had preferred to avoid a bout against Collazo. 

But Hatton fears no fighter, and his attempt to become a two-weight champion is something that maybe the British man hopes will bring about a super-fight with Pretty Boy Floyd Mayweather, who is due to step into the ring and face Zab Judah for the IBF title on 8 April. 

Mayweather and Hatton are not alone in their recent advancement in weight and the records show that many a great fighter has been successful when piling on a few pounds. Oscar De La Hoya, James Toney and Roy Jones Jnr have all been multi-weight champions of recent times, and although these boxing icons are now in the twilight of their careers, they showed that a change in weight can prove you're great. 

Super-Featherweight supremos Marco Antonio Barrera and Erik Morales are stepping up to Lightweight and Welshman Joe Calzaghe seems to be seeking more glory at Light-Heavy. 

As the pound-for-pound rankings go, Hatton and Mayweather are at the top and the two men are sure to meet at some point in the coming years. Yet Mayweather's decision to face Judah at 147lbs seems to have given Hatton a flashing 'come and get me' light, to which the Hitman just cannot resist. 

It will be interesting to see what will happen after the Collazo fight for Hatton, with the possibility of Castillo and Corales heating up their rivalry at light-welter, the division could prove to be the most exciting of the bunch. 

Miguel Cotto remains another option for Hatton, with the Puerto Rican holding the WBO belt. So after Mayweather beats Judah (for I'm sure that must be the only possibility), the potential for fan-favourite bouts must surely be back at light-welter, where Hatton, Cotto, Corrales, or Castillo could provide for an amazing series of bouts.​


----------



## GFR (Mar 23, 2006)

*Quotables from Jermain Taylor vs. Winky Wright press conference in Memphis*
23.03.06 - *Memphis Mayor Willie Herenton:* ???We will equal Vegas as a fight town. The economic impact - $60 million is important to Memphis, this is not chump change.???

???Winky is good, Jermain is good, may the best man win.???


*Lou DiBella*

???The public wanted this fight, these are the two best middleweights in the world. Winky is in the lion???s den, but he???s been in the lion's den before. The issue is not the lion???s den, it???s the young lion ??? Jermain Taylor. Jermain didn???t have to fight Winky coming off beating Bernard Hopkins twice. He???s going from fighting the toughest guy out there, to fighting the toughest guy out there.???

*Gary Shaw*

???It???s been a long way from Australia to here. Lou beat me out (in signing Jermain after the Olympics). I???ll just have to get him on June 17.???

???This is the most significant middleweight fight since 1987. Winky truly is going to be a Hall of Famer. For sure he is the single best defensive fighter in the last decade.???

"This is a fight that Jermain truly has to win because Winky is the gatekeeper of the 160 pound division.???


*Winky Wright*

???Thank you Jermain, we made the fight happen. Two great fighters will be coming to Memphis to show who???s best. I am here for one reason: to beat Jermain Taylor on June 17. He beat Hopkins, I beat Tito, now we will find out who the best middleweight is.???


*Ozell Nelson*

???Winky is a good fighter, a southpaw, but Jermain has no problem with southpaws. Jermain only fights the best, on June 17th he will again show he???s the best.???


*Pat Burns*

???FedExForum is a beautiful venue???Mr. Mayor, you look like you can still fight (mayor was an amateur boxer). We trained here due to the hurricane in Florida last year, and Memphis did everything right for Team Taylor???I have known Ronald (Winky) since he was a little boy, a little teenager, before he turned pro. Winky is all business, he dodges no one, and that shows you the confidence he has facing Jermain.???

???We fought a lot of southpaws moving up the ranks, now we are ready to fight the best southpaw.

???Jermain is not dodging anyone, Winky is the best out there. Winky is a left-handed Bernard Hopkins. He is slick and smart. It???s a great opportunity for Memphis and Little Rock to get together. They are going to see one heck of a fight; it is going to be an historical event.???


*More Lou DiBella*

???Jermain is the best fighter I have ever promoted. I am proud to be his promoter. He is my franchise. He is a low maintenance champion. I think it is his toughest fight. Jermain will prove himself again to be the best middleweight.???


*Jermain Taylor*

???Sorry we were late (20 minutes) I was chasing my daughter around. I had to take her to day care, and she was tough to catch.???

???I have never seen anything like Winky???s defense. He can defend all day, but we are going to have to eventually fight. 

???This is weird, I am used to being up here arguing with Bernard Hopkins. Winky came over and shook my hand. I didn???t know what to do. He gave me my respect. But in the ring there is no respect.???

???I am undisputed middleweight champion of the world. Winky is the best, this is one more fight that I will have to prove myself, but I have been proving myself all of my life.

???I live right down the street (referring to he close proximity of Little Rock  to Memphis), you can come to my house.???​


----------



## aceshigh (Mar 23, 2006)

winky write wins ko 5


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Mar 24, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> winky write wins ko 5


 
I don't know if Winky has the power to KO Taylor. Will definately be a great fight. I think Taylor will be the overall aggressor.


----------



## GFR (Mar 24, 2006)

*Miranda Stops Eastman in 7th round!*
24.03.06 - Middleweight Howard Eastman, 35, the old ring veteran of countless wars, was stopped in the 7th round tonight by knockout artist Edison Miranda (26-0, 23 KOs) for the IBF title eliminator at the Seminole Hard Rock LIVE Arena, in Hollywood, Florida. However, Eastman (40-4, 34 KOs) made a great fight of it, landing huge right hand bombs up until the 6th round, when he almost had Miranda out on his feet. To his credit, Miranda was able to recoup and follow up with his own power shots in the 7th. Finally, Miranda stunned Eastman with a big right hand and then pinned him up against the ropes late in the 7th round and unloaded a flurry of punches, causing the referee to step in to halt the bout. In defeat, Eastman has nothing to be ashamed about, since he showed that he still has excellent power and can never be counted out entirely due to his knock out threat.


----------



## GFR (Mar 25, 2006)

*Cruiserweight Division Flexes Some Muscle*





25.03.06 - By *Troy Ondrizek:* Tonight three separate men Eliseo Castillo, Felix Cora Jr., and David Haye declared they are ready to make some noise and turn some heads in the incredibly deep and talented cruiserweight division. I have stated on several occasions that this division is something special. These men are big enough to deliver brain-thumping knockouts like the heavyweight division, but unlike the bigger boys, cruiserweights can ring up the punch count and not get tired, and are able to continue to entertain throughout the fight. In an early candidate for FOTY, Jean Marc Mormeck and O???Neill Bell gave us an amazing unification fight, in which fans were subjected to non-stop action, as the fighters were subjected to each other???s fist upside their head. Bell found a way to walk through the onslaught brought on by the bruising Frenchmen in Mormeck, to gain a stunning stoppage of his formidable foe. With just rumors of fights in talks, the division went on a relative hibernation since landmark unification bout of Bell-Mormeck back on January 7th, but tonight Eliseo Castillo, Felix Cora Jr., and David Haye helped the division flex some literal muscle and gain some notoriety..  

Eliseo Castillo is a former heavyweight best known for being the last man to defeat the slick and talented Michael Moorer, and then subsequently taking a beating at the hands of the much bigger Wladimir Klitschko. Castillo is another very skilled fighter reigning from the land of Castro. At 6???2???, Castillo has great size and reach for a cruiserweight, but he uses his ring-savvy to control the action. After his heavyweight career was starting to stall, Castillo met up with South Florida businessman turned manager Scott Hirsch, and Hirsch was able to convince Eliseo to fight at his more natural weight. As with Hirsch???s other fighters, Castillo has already fought twice in past month since being signed by WCBMI, Hirsch???s managerial company. Tonight, down in heat of Miami, Eliseo put on a boxing clinic against the overmatched Willie Herring. In front of a home crowd Castillo controlled the pace and dictated all twelve rounds of their fight, thus capturing a wide unanimous decision victory for some lesser alphabet trinkets. Expect this to only be a stepping stone for Castillo, as he now throws his name into the proverbial hat as a cruiserweight contender.

A more familiar name in the cruiserweight division comes in the form of Felix Cora Jr. Cora Jr. has steadily been climbing the rankings by using his counter-punching skills and his crafty southpaw stance to defeat everybody that decided to step in the ring with him. The twenty-six year old kid from Texas has gorged himself on the division???s journeymen, in the meantime capturing the NABF title. Tonight Cora stepped up in competition and fought Darnell ???Ding-a-ling man??? Wilson. Just as his name states, Wilson will undoubtedly ring your bell if he connects with any of his punches. As a treat for us fight fans, this bout was on ESPN???s Friday Night Fights. Cora felt Wilson???s power and instead of withering away, Cora stood his ground and traded and counter-punched the much stronger Wilson to a unanimous decision victory. As exciting as this fight was, Cora was originally scheduled to face Dale Brown in an IBF eliminator bout. Brown arguably was robbed against current cruiserweight king O???Neil Bell, and this would???ve been a great statement victory for Cora or Brown. Felix Cora will be in a marquee match before year???s end, and expect to see him for some time.

David ???Hayemaker??? Haye is built like an Olympic Adonis. He is a stout 6???3??? and uses deceivingly great conditioning to keep under 200lbs with his solid size. This David is the Goliath that the division needs to fear. Haye has a professional record of 16-1-0 with 16 KO???s. In fact Haye has yet to hear what the judges have ever thought of him, for in his only loss he was stopped by a much more seasoned Carl Thompson eighteen months ago. Haye was pushed too fast too soon for that fight, and has come on with a vengeance since that bout. Haye is the youngest and most accomplished of the three men mentioned here, he has British fight fans delusional about him. His punishing style and willingness to fight anybody has endeared him to the most loyal fight fans the globe over. Haye stepped in with undefeated challenger Lasse Johansen. Johansen padded his record against weak Danish opposition, but more like Mikkel Kessler and unlike Thomas Damgaard, Johansen seemed to be a game Dane in the ring; for he took Haye the farthest he has ever gone; eight rounds. Haye in typical fashion battered the older Johansen with combinations and nice body shots in the first couple rounds, than seemed to take rounds 5, 6, and 7 off to rest. In round eight Haye came back and brought the fight to Johansen and earned an alright stoppage. Haye has the skills and looks the part of a champion, but he has poor endurance, as shown in tonight???s fight; and Haye loves to party, that will be his downfall if it happens. If Haye, and right now that???s a big if, pulls everything together he can dominate this division.

All three men have something to prove, and something to give to the cruiserweight division. They are three distinct fighters who are in the mix with several other men for the chance at becoming a cruiserweight champion. They are proof positive of the not resurgence, but for the first time ever, emergence of the cruiserweight division. Now the division can throw out names such as O???Neil Bell, Jean Marc Mormeck, Guillermo Jones, Steve Cunningham, Wayne Braithwaite, Dale Brown, Carl Thompson, Johnny Nelson, Virgil Hill, Krzysztof Wlodarczyk, Sebastian Rothman, Enzo Maccarinelli, Grigory Drozd, and now Eliseo Castillo, Felix Cora Jr., and David Haye; as world class contenders. These fighters are truly world class, for they reign from every corner of the world besides Antarctica. I personally can???t wait until these fighters step into the ring to square off in eliminators to get a chance at world titles. Fight fans just might not know what to do seeing all these potential great fights. Look for a Fight Of The Year out of this division in the nest couple of years. For if you can???t enjoy this caliber of boxing, than you need to follow a different sport.​


----------



## KentDog (Mar 25, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> I don't know if Winky has the power to KO Taylor. Will definately be a great fight. I think Taylor will be the overall aggressor.


Agreed. I would be very surprised to see a knockout in this one. Winky has a good chin + he hasn't had a knockout in almost 4 years.


----------



## GFR (Mar 28, 2006)

*Brewster - Liakhovich Workout Quotes*
Tuesday, March 28, 2006 - Old School Gym, Cleveland, Ohio. The 20th anniversary celebration of SHOWTIME CHAMPIONSHIP BOXING continues with a WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP FIGHT on Saturday, April 1, when "Relentless" Lamon Brewster defends his WBO title against Sergei "The White Wolf'' Liakhovich. The 12-round world title fight at Wolstein Center at Cleveland State University, Cleveland, Ohio is promoted by Don King Productions and will air on SHOWTIME at 11 p.m. ET/PT (delayed on the west coast). 

*"RELENTLESS'' LAMON BREWSTER (33-2, 29 KOs)*

"School's in session on Saturday night.  I'll be the teacher.

"Sergei has a good record and in order to go to the next level this type of competition is necessary. Sergei doesn't have the credentials I have, but he is a good fighter and should not be overlooked.

"God willing, if I get past Liakhovich on Saturday, I will be ready for any of the other heavyweight champions, including Hasim Rahman.

"You have no idea how much it means to me to be fighting in the birthplace of Michael 'Dynamite' Dokes. It makes it that much more special that the last heavyweight championship fight in the Cleveland area in 1983 featured Michael.

"This is the best training camp that I have had since the death of my trainer Bill Slayton."

*BREWSTER'S TRAINER, BUDDY MCGIRT*

"We started training camp in January. He has had exceptional sparring. Lamon's confidence level has grown and he is doing things that come natural to him. We are bringing out his natural talent.

"Whether or not this fight goes 12 rounds is up to Liakhovich.

"If Lamon has to bite down, he will bite down. I am not doubting Sergei. But everyone knows how Lamon can punch. Sergei was knocked out by someone who doesn't punch as hard as Lamon (Maurice Harris)."

*SERGEI "THE WHITE WOLF" LIAKHOVICH (22-1, 14 KOs)*

"I am in very good condition and I am prepared for anything Brewster brings. I'm relaxed. I am perfectly focused. Kenny Weldon and I have gone through lots of possible scenarios for this fight. Our team really got together and we had the best camp we've ever had. I was paired up with the best sparring partners.

"I don't care what Lamon's doing. I am ready.

"I don't like to talk about where I grew up. These fighters who say they're from the streets can go send someone to my neighborhood and see it for themselves.

"My friends and family in Belarus will all go to a night club to watch the fight. They will be up at 8 a.m. to see it. A win by me on Saturday night would bring much happiness to my country."

*LIAKHOVICH'S TRAINER, KENNY WELDON*

"Lamon has had it easy. Sergei has lived in places that make Harlem look like a palace. Every fighter that goes into the ring has a street mentality. Every fighter comes to win.

"Sergei is a better fighter than Brewster. Much better. He has better moves. He's quicker. He is a complete fighter. Sergei has only been knocked out three times in his career and that includes 150 amateur fights."​


----------



## GFR (Mar 28, 2006)

Interview With Serguei Lyakhovich 





28.03.06 - By *Ike Enwereuzor:* Former NABA heavyweight champion Serguei Lyakhovich of Vitebsk, Belarus, with a professional record of (22-1, 14 KO's) now ranked No.13 WBO 13 will challenging WBO Heavyweight Champion Lamon Brewster (33-2, 29 KO's) on April 1, 2006 at Wolstein center, Cleveland, OH, event is promoted by Don King Productions and will be televised on Showtime.

Lyakhovich, the once beaten professional heavyweight contender represented his country, Belarus in the 1996 Olympics in Atlanta, GA and suffered a controversial one-point to Paea Wolfgramm who went on to capture the silver medal losing to Wladimir Klitschko. In 1997, he also won a Bronze medal at the world amateur Boxing championship. This is what he had to say about his showdown with the WBO heavyweight champion Lamon Brewster:


*Ike: Thanks for taking out time from your busy schedule to speak with us. How long have you been preparing for this fight Brewster?*

Lyakhovich: I actually started training about 7 weeks ago for strength and boxing about a month ago, but I was training all last year for many fights, which all fell through. I was supposed to fight Jameel McCline, Chris Byrd. However, they came back to me and said the fight wouldn't happen because of some rating issues. Wladimir Klitschko was supposed to be in Germany, but I lost my passport, so I had to go to my country to correct my papers before I could go to Germany to fight him, which left me with no time to train for the fight. Also, was supposed to fight Owen Beck and some other guys, but these fights never happened, either. Now, I'm fighting for the heavyweight championship. They may say I was off for a year, but I was training all that time.

*Ike: When and how did you start your amateur career?*

Lyakhovich: I started when I was about 12, in my Country, Belarus. My father loved Boxing, so we used to watch some fights together, but before boxing, I was Free Style Wrestler. I won a Bronze Medal in the 1997 world amateur Boxing championship game, in Hungary. I was in Olympics in Atlanta 1996. I lost by one point to the silver medalist, who lost to Wladimir Klitschko in finals. I won a lot of tournaments as an amateur.

*Ike: How did you get the name "White Wolf"?*

Lyakhovich:  I like this animal, because he's a very smart animal and a great hunter. I'm from Belarus, meaning "White Russian."

*Ike: You're fighting Lamon Brewster for his WBO heavyweight title on April 1st. How is training and what can you tell us about this fight?*

Lyakhovich: Everything is fine and going great. It will be my first fight on Showtime and I know it'll be a great show to watch. Lamon Brewster hasn't shown me anything special, so if he fights me the same way he usually fights, he'll have a big, big problem. All he has is heart and power, so I hope he's ready because I'll be prepared for everything he's got. I'll do everything to win this fight, and everybody will see what will happen. It's will be a great fight to watch. It you can't make it to the arena, tune in to Showtime.

*Ike: Your impression of Brewster?*

Lyakhovich: He's a good fighter and has an awkward left hook. I watched his fights on tape; He has heart and power but that's all he's got. If he fights me the same way he fought his past opponents, he'll be in big trouble, I can tell you that right now. I'll be ready for whatever he brings.

*Ike: Rahman-Toney fight; what did you think of it?*

Lyakhovich: I don't really want to talk about that fight. I expected much more from James Toney. I mean, he came in there out of shape, so I don't think he gave it 100% effort.

*Ike: What did you learn from your fight with Maurice Harris?*

Lyakhovich: They said it was a knockout. Yes, he dropped me but I got up. However, they just stopped the the fight. I don't want take anything away from Maurice Harris, because he was a more experienced boxer than me but I wasn't ready for that kind of fight yet. He had questions but I had no answers. I learned a lot from that fight, and it was good for me and thank God, I got together with Kenny Weldon, who has help me a lot and give what I need. I never stop learning.

*Ike: Tell us about your fight with Derrell Dixon?*

Lyakhovich: It was long time ago; I have changed trainers since then to try something new. Derrell is a tough boxer, also. I'm a better fighter, now.

*Ike: How would you rate your performance in your last fight in December 2004, against Dominick Guinn?*

Lyakhovich: I sparred with Dominick Guinn before that fight, and I knew his style. He's very much basic but uses his jab a lot. However, if you take his jab away from him, he has nothing left. I tried to move side to side and confuse him. I fought Guinn after I had right hand surgery

*Ike: You fought Friday Ahunanya for the NABA heavyweight championship. How would you discribe the fight?*

Lyakhovich: It was a tough fight and it was a huge arena with plenty of people but I stayed focused and won the fight. It was my first HBO fight.

*Ike: What was your fight with Sedrick Fields?*

Lyakhovich: It was a tough fight but won every round.

*Ike: Any predictions for the Byrd-Klitschko II?*

Lyakhovich: I think Klitschko will beat Chris Byrd again.

*Ike: Judah-Mayweather fight?*

Lyakhovich: I pick Mayweather to win that fight.

*Ike: Tarver-Hopkins?*

Lyakhovich: I think Antonio Tarver will pull off the victory.  Hopkins is a great champion but his time has passed.

*Ike: What's it like working Ivaylo Gotzev?*

Lyakhovich: He's my manager and does a good job. Everything is nice.

*Ike: What was your toughest professional fight?* 

Lyakhovich: I had a few tough fights; this guy from Russia, Alex Vasilev. I fought him in amateurs two times and beat him both times but they were tough fights for me. After that, I fought him again in professional in my second professional fight.

*Ike: Any comments to your fans what to expect April 1?*

Lyakhovich: I want to thank everyone that has supported me and I want them to come out and support or tune in to Showtime. It's going to be an interesting fight to watch​


----------



## GFR (Mar 31, 2006)

*Chris Byrd vs Wladimir Klitschko II ??? Fight Analysis*





30.03.06 - By *Lee Hayes:* This April 22nd, IBF Heavyweight champion Chris Byrd will be returning to Germany to have his third fight with the Klitschko brothers. Klitschko cinched the number one ranking in the IBF by defeating Samuel Peter soundly last December. This is an analysis of what you can look for and may expect during their fight. 

*The Fighters* 

*Wladimir "Dr Steel Hammer" Klitschko*

Height: approx. 6'6 

Weight: approx. 243 lbs 

Reach: 81 inches 

Age: 30 

Best punch: Several. Jab, right cross and left hook are all dangerous.  

*Experience:* Klitschko has an incredible amount of fight experience for a 30 year old fighter. With an amateur record of 134-6, and a professional record of 45-3, Wlad is one of the most experienced heavyweights fighting today. Klitschko was actually more of a boxer than a puncher as an amateur fighter. His list of notable opponents reads Monte Barret, Chris Byrd, Frans Botha, an ancient Ray Mercer, Jameel McCline, Corrie Sanders, Lamon Brewster and Samuel Peter. 


*Style:* More a boxer than a slugger, Wladimir doesn't really like to trade with his opponents. He's really only aggressive when he knows he can dominate the man he's fighting. Whenever an opponent is sturdy enough to take his enormous offense, Wladimir tends to crumble. He boxed very impressively in his last fight against undefeated Nigerian sensation, Samuel Peter. 

*Speed:* Fast, for a big man. He seems a lot faster than he is, because he's so large that it's just impressive to see a guy that size throw combinations like he does. Still, he's faster than John Ruiz, Lamon Brewster, Nicolay Valuev and Hasim Rahman. And outside of Byrd and James Toney, those are all the top fighters in the division. 


*Power:* Top notch. Even though he's more likely to chop his opponent down over 4 or 5 rounds, Wlad's power is A+. His offense has never been his problem. Much like Evander Holyfield, his power is in his combinations. If the first punch doesn't hurt you, the third or fourth one will. 


*Chin & Recuperative Abilities:* This is one of Wladimir's definite detriments. All three of his losses were stoppages. DaVarryl Williamson proved that it doesn't even have to be a full force punch. Just an arm punch can put Klitschko on his rump. The truth however lies somewhere in the middle. Wlad's chin isn't as bad as it looked against Corrie Sanders. That was just one of those terrible, off nights that any fighter can have. But his chin also isn't as good as it looked against Peter. Samuel looked like a rank amateur compared to Wladimir. It was nearly embarrassing. Peter barely landed a flush power punch on him the entire night. The fact remains that because of Chris Byrd's superior speed and equal high accuracy rate, it's not inconceivable that Klitschko could be stopped by the light hitting south paw. I know you'll think that's unlikely, but I'm telling you, don't be surprised if it does. Wlad's ability to recuperate from being wobbled seemed very suspect right up until his last fight against Peter. In that fight he showed that he could get up from a knock down, hang on and punch back when he was hurt. That was something new to his arsenal, and it's noteworthy. 


Heart: Even though Klitschko is often criticized for his heart, and I doubted it myself after he surrendered against journeyman Ross Puritty, he has actually demonstrated a champions heart in the last few years. He got bounced up and down on the canvas like a yo-yo by semi-retired golfer/part-time boxer Corrie Sanders. But on the bright side...to get up four times, that takes heart. Not many fighters would keep getting up. He was really busted up against Sanders, but he kept getting up, and he was up when the fight was stopped. I don't really know what his damage was in the Brewster fight, but I think it definitely warranted more criticism of his testicular fortitude. However, in his fight against DaVarryl Williamson, I got the feeling that his look of disappointment in the way the fight was stopped was sincere. He even seemed more disappointed in the fact that it was such a terrible fight to begin with. 


Intangibles: Really, the best quality that Wladimir Klitschko possesses is that he brings excitement to every fight he's in. His knock out ratio is very high, and he usually tries for a knock out if he thinks he can overwhelm his opponent. And, he can get knocked down or out at any given time. He could collapse. Or he could gas out and quit. There is a more likely chance that he will walk through his over matched, hand selected opponents without even breaking a sweat until he faces more power punchers, and larger heavyweights. 


*Chris "Rapid Fire" Byrd* 


Height: approx. 6'1 


Weight: approx. 212 lbs 


Reach: 74 inches 


Age: 35 


*Best Punch:* Short left cross to the body. The punch that wobbled David Tua, Andrew Golota , Evander Holyfield and Jameel McCline.  

*Experience:* Incredibly, Chris Byrd has even more experience than Klitschko packed into 35 years. His amateur record was 290-25, which is one of the most successful amateur careers in the history of the sport. He fought the likes of Kostya Tszyu and Sven Otke, to name a few. Most of his fights were at super middleweight or below. Interesting trivia, Chris Byrd was actually a pretty wicked puncher when he was eleven or twelve years old. He was fast and hit hard for that weight class, and he was knocking out almost everyone he fought. Since his super middleweight silver medal victory at the '92 Olympics Byrd has compiled a professional record of 39-2-1 (20). His list of notable opponents reads Ike Ibeabuchi, Vitali Klitschko, Wladimir Klitschko, David Tua, Fres Oquendo, Evander Holyfield, Jameel McCline, and Andrew Golota. That is better than any active heavyweight fighter. 

*Style:* Byrd's style has evolved quite a bit over the past four years. When he first turned pro, he was fighting C level opponents that he could toy with, and he often "slapped" with his punches, even using backhands instead of jabs. A lot of potential fans were turned off by the act. In reality, Byrd had little choice. He was merely trying to add theatrics to his game. Because he knew he didn't have the kind of power punches to make loud impact sounds that natural heavyweights have to influence judges score cards with. It backfired, but after hearing a total over board backlash for his sins, Byrd responded by continually trying to stand right in front of his large opponents. Even when facing giant opponents like the Klitschko brothers, Andrew Golota and Jameel McCline. He stopped back handing, and he has said many times that every punch he throws is thrown with the intent of knocking his opponent out. 


*Speed:* Only the heavyweight debut of Roy Jones Jr. could compete with Chris's hand speed. It's tops in the division. Even though his critics claim he's slowing down with the years, I have to disagree. Perhaps they didn't watch him nearly KO Jameel McCline with his incredible flurries to the head and body. Maybe they didn't notice that it was Chris Byrd that was rallying with flurries to save his title in his controversial draw with Andrew Golota. His speed is one of his key assets, and it's not only his hand speed. It's his reflexes as well. Byrd can 'juke 'n jive' as well as James Toney when he's playing defense. He only seems to be slowing down because he's getting hit more now a days. But that's not because of speed. That's because he's trying to win over the fans he blew it with so many years ago, and he's trading with power punchers risking his life to do it. So he gets hit more, because he's taking more chances and having to face far more punches. Take a look at his compubox stats before he started trading more. He rarely even got hit by his opponents. That's only changed because he's standing in the pocket and trading with them. 


*Power:* Even though Byrd's improved his power slightly since he turned pro, he's still one of the lightest punchers in the division. And probably one of the lightest punchers to ever hold a world title too. Still, he's not completely feather fisted. He goes the distance in almost every fight now, but that's because his opponents are of much better quality. His power has gone up, but so has the quality of chins on his opponents. Byrd has wobbled David Tua, Evander Holyfield, Andrew Golota, Jameel McCline and DaVarryl Williamson. He just has absolutely no finishing power. Because he's dedicated himself to a strength program since his first fight with Wladimir, Byrd is far more capable of physically withstanding a pushing contest with large opponents. McCline laid on top of him on the ropes during their entire right, and he's even heavier than Wlad. Byrd was able to push him off on several occasions and land rapid fire combinations off the ropes. 


*Chin & Recuperative Abilities:* For a small heavyweight, Byrd's chin is remarkable. It's not in the league of James Toney, but Byrd has an excellent beard. He's only been stopped once, and that was against a prime Ike Ibeabuchi. Byrd took a massive amount of punishment in that fight before the ref stopped it. Byrd was on his feet before the count of ten and wanted to continue. He was out on his feet, but he made the count. He's been knocked down by Wlad in their first fight and by McCline. All by excellent power shots. In ever case though, he got up immediately after hitting the canvas and showed excellent recuperative powers. 


*Heart:* No heavyweight has more heart than Chris Byrd. None. He is one of the lightest hitting heavyweight champions of all-time, yet he stands and trades with all of the largest behemoths the modern heavyweights have to offer. Just look at his record. Ike Ibeabuchi was 6'2, 244 3/4 lbs, Vitali Klitschko 6'8 244 1/4 lbs, Wladimir Klitschko 6'6 238 lbs, Jameel McCline 6'7 270 lbs, Andrew Golota 6'4 237 ½ lbs, and he's fighting Wladimir 6'6 243 lbs again! He can be knocked down, but only with a full balanced flush power shot from a heavy puncher. Even then, he gets right back up. The punch that Ike Ibeabuchi put Chris Byrd down with made him drool out of the side of his mouth and probably would have put most heavyweights in to a comma. Byrd got up. When he gets tagged with clean, hard shots, he lets out a "woo!" and counters back with quick, sharp combinations. 

*Intangibles:* How much will the awful showing with DaVarryl Williamson effect Byrd's self confidence going in to this fight? People were incredibly hard on Chris after his sleep inducing bout with DaVarryl, but what his critics seem to forget, is that DaVarryl is an incredibly boring, drab fighter. John Ruiz has a more exciting boxing style. DaVarryl ran like a coward against Wladimir, and ruined what a lot of fans thought would be a great shoot out between heavyweight punchers. But he probably thought he'd get KO'd if he stood still. But there was no excuse for running from Chris Byrd. Williamson had a much harder punch, and as the slugger, he should have been pressing the attack. But much like Fres Oquendo, Williamson decided to rob the fans of an exciting fight by trying to take Byrd out of his game. Fres admitted to doing this after his fight with Chris in 2003. He said he knew if he pressed the action against Byrd he would get countered all night long, so he stayed back and made Byrd come to him. 

Forcing the light hitting counter puncher to try walk him down. That's what caused Byrd vs Oquendo to be one of the most boring fights in the history of heavyweight championship boxing, and ditto for Byrd vs Williamson. Chris can't stalk guys like George Foreman. We all know that. So if a power puncher decides to stink the joint out by running from him all night long, I don't think it's fair to trash the guy when the fight reeks like rotten eggs. Byrd looked great against Jameel McCline, and that's a good measure of what he looks like at his best. If he fights like he did that night, he will do well. He's had his heavyweight title for longer than any other current titlist. Even though he's been put to the test in the last few years, Byrd's shown that nobody has been able to dominate him for six years. 


*Final Analysis:* Byrd is bigger and physically stronger now and better equipped to physically push around mammoth heavyweights. Where he has had some downers since becoming champion, most of them have just been due to his fights being boring. Usually, they are one sided in his favor. In recent years, Wladimir has also received a ton of criticism. But it's because he's been fighting like a journeyman pugilist. Not the savior of the division. This is just the lesser of two evils. Neither of them have been perfect, and I concede that Wladimir's thorough boxing lesson on Samuel Peter was as impressive as anything Byrd's done in two years. It's incredible to think of Wladimir's football field length reach advantage. Byrd has the same reach as Oscar De LaHoya. Wladimir has the same reach as George Foreman. But despite Byrd's reach, he has above average skills at landing combinations from the outside. His inside game is outstanding. As good as James Toney's, and tops in the division. 

This fight is going to come down to a couple of things. Whether Byrd will try go for broke because he's in Germany again, and knows he probably can't get a fair shake on the score cards. If he goes all out, I think he definitely has a good chance of TKO'ing or KOing Wladimir Klitschko. I think Klitschko has shown a Golota-esque tendency towards panic attacks when under pressure or new circumstances. He's never been hit by blindingly fast combinations. Byrd lost all his vision by the end of the third round in their first fight, so he could not unleash with his regular accuracy. This fight will be different. In Wladimir's favor, Manny Steward has been drilling in to his head the concept that he has to use his size and strength to rough up his opponents. Steward has talked about this before several of Wlad's fights, but the first time we really saw it was against Peter. 

Wlad pushed Sam around like a rag doll in the later rounds, and looked like the bully in their brawl. If he is able to successfully do this to Chris- particularly if Byrd is in fact trying to stop Klitschko to avoid biased score cards- he could possibly win a decision. My choice for the fight is Chris Byrd by stoppage in the late rounds. Probably by referee's stoppage. I say this because Chris can take Wlad's shots. Neither of these guys are going to run, and Wlad will try keep it on the outside, and Chris will try take it to the inside. The difference will be on the ropes. Byrd is much better at fighting off the ropes than he was six years ago. Byrd is nothing like Sam Peter. You couldn't get more polar opposites. One major difference is that Peter was gassed by the middle rounds in his fight against Wlad, and Byrd never seems to get gassed. He always seems to have something in the gas tank. ​


----------



## GFR (Mar 31, 2006)

*Brewster: "If Klitschko gets past Byrd, I want to fight him for personal reasons"*





31.03.06 - Photo by Tom Casino / SHOWTIME(c) - WBO Heavyweight Champion Lamon Brewster (232 pounds) and challenger Sergei Liakhovich (238.5 pounds) weighed-in for Saturday's world title fight LIVE on SHOWTIME (11 p.m. ET/PT) and made their predictions on the NCAA Final Four. The SHOWTIME telecast will be presented at a special time to accommodate fans tuning into the NCAA's Men's Final Four on CBS. The Showtime Championship Boxing telecast will be part of a SHOWTIME Free Preview Weekend (March 31-April 3) when the network will open its signal to 45 million TV households nationwide. 

Donning the U.C.L.A. jersey, Brewster picked the Bruins to defeat the L.S.U. Tigers and go all the way. However, he stopped short of picking U.C.L.A.'s opponent in the finals.

"I have to go with my boys to represent Los Angeles, said Brewster, a city of Angels resident. "They are going to use stifling defense to get past L.S.U.'s inside game. But, I cannot call the George Mason - Florida game. That one is too tough to predict."

Sporting an L.S.U. jersey, Liakhovich predicts that Louisiana's finest and George Mason will win this weekend and play in Monday night's final. 

"Like each of the L.S.U. players, I am a tiger," Liakhovich said. "When I step into the ring, nothing gets in the way of my prey. Brewster will find that out on Saturday night."


*RELENTLESS'' LAMON BREWSTER (33-2, 29 KOs)*

"My form of fighting is formless. It is like water. By being formless, I have my mind open to a lot of things. It allows me to not be surprised in the ring."

"How I fight depends on how I feel when the bell rings."

"Right now, there are a lot of smoke screens from different heavyweight fighters about what they can do. James Toney has the talent, but not the conditioning. Hasim Rahman has the conditioning and heart, but not the skills of a Toney. Chris Byrd is a proven heavyweight."

"I did not fight to my potential against Kali Meehan. He is my friend. I did not go all out and it almost cost me my title. I definitely held back. That is why I made a statement against Andrew Golota."

"My faith in God led me to Buddy McGirt.  He made me realize that I have a left hand that would make my right hand jealous."

"When (former trainer) Bill Slayton died, I was like a puppy without its mother. Other trainers put a cap on what I could do. McGirt helps bring out the best in me."

"I want the WBC (World Boxing Council) heavyweight title no matter who is holding it. If Wladimir Klitschko gets past Byrd, and that is a distinct possibility, I want to fight him for personal reasons."

"I am not playing checkers. I am playing chess. I am going to put other fighters on that clock. I am (legendary chess players) Bobby Fischer, baby."

"It is shameful that we live in a day and time that people do not know who the heavyweight champion is."

"You can take any dog and put him in the ring against a pit bull. The pit bull is always going to win. You cannot go toe-to-toe with a pit bull. That is what Andrew Golota tried to do."

"I do not have a degree. I come from the school of hard knocks. I cannot work a nine-to-five job. I have to fight to provide for my family."


*Buddy McGirt (Brewster's trainer)*

"Once Brewster realizes how good he really is, the heavyweight division is in serious trouble.  He still has a way to go."

"When Brewster gets his rhythm, I can just sit back and enjoy this fight."


*SERGEI "THE WHITE WOLF" LIAKHOVICH (22-1, 14 KOs)*

"I have many weapons.  I have a real good right hand.  What I use depends on the situation."

"We looked at three of Brewster's fights.  He fights the same way all of the time."

"I like how Toney fights, but I do not think he gave his best for the Rahman fight."

"Mike Tyson and I train at the same gym in Arizona.  I saw him, but never spoke to him."


*Kenny Weldon (Liakhovich's trainer)*

"We will do whatever is necessary to beat Brewster's hook.  If we beat his hook, we beat Brewster."

"Brewster pulls his head first, than throws the hook.  He is going to hit you with the hook 90 percent of the time."​


----------



## GFR (Mar 31, 2006)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]* Griffin dominates Jones!
** By Billy "Loops" Luppert at ringside
*





Former world champion Montell Griffin (48-6) easily outclassed Norman Jones (28-15-3) over twelve rounds to win the vacant USBA light heavyweight title Friday night at the Mohegan Sun Arena in Uncasville, Connecticut. Scores were 119-109, 118-110, 118-110. (Photo: Ed Mulholland)[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Heavyweight Kevin Johnson 9-0-1 pounded out a one-sided eight round unanimous decision over an out-of-shape Robert Hawkins (21-5), who seemed to be in survival mode. Scores were 80-72, 80-72, 79-73.[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]In the opening bout of the evening, welterweight Wesley Hobbs improved to 3-0 (2), by scoring a four round unanimous decision over Ron Lewis (0-2). Scores of the bout were 40-36 on all scorecards.
Friday, March 31 2006[/FONT]


----------



## KentDog (Apr 1, 2006)

> *Gross TKOs Gunn in wild one!*
> Cruiserweight Shelby Gross (17-3, 14 KOs) won an exciting, albeit controversial second round TKO over Bobby Gunn (15-3, 12 KOs) Friday night at the Municipal Auditorium in Nashville, Tennessee. Gunn dropped Gross twice in round one. After the first knockdown, Gross spit out his mouthpiece, buying some extra time. He was floored again hard at the end of the round and barely beat the count. Between rounds, the corner pad in Gross' corner conveniently slipped off, buying Gross even more time to recover. In round two, during a wild exchange, Gross dropped Gunn with a left hook then proceeded to hit him at least twice while he was on the ground before referee Freddie Boges practically body slammed Gross to get him off Gunn. Gross then dropped the reeling Gunn twice more in the round before the bout was halted at 2:59. With the win, Gross claimed the vacant IBA title. The Gunn camp plans to protest the result.
> _Saturday, April 1 2006_


This was one of the funniest fights I have ever seen. It is available to watch for free at fightbeat.com and is a MUST-SEE. This ref is absolutely terrible!! Let's just say this fight has multiple knockdowns and A BODYSLAM that is priceless!


----------



## GFR (Apr 1, 2006)

KentDog said:
			
		

> This was one of the funniest fights I have ever seen. It is available to watch for free at fightbeat.com and is a MUST-SEE. This ref is absolutely terrible!! Let's just say this fight has multiple knockdowns and A BODYSLAM that is priceless!


http://www.fightbeat.com/


Worst ref ever  still that was classic


----------



## GFR (Apr 2, 2006)

Liakhovich Upsets Brewster to Win WBO Heavyweight Title
CLEVELAND (April 2, 2006) - The Cold War may be over, but the Russians refuse to go away. Despite being a huge underdog and having remained inactive for the past 16 months, Belarus native Sergei Liakhovich shocked the sports world by scoring a 12-round unanimous decision over champion Lamon Brewster to capture the WBO heavyweight title Saturday on SHOWTIME. 

One of the most thrilling heavyweight fights in recent years aired live on SHOWTIME at 11 p.m. ET/PT from the Wolstein Center at Cleveland State University in Cleveland, Ohio, and was presented at a special time to accommodate fans who tuned in to the NCAA's Men's Final Four on CBS. The SHOWTIME CHAMPIONSHIP BOXING broadcast also was part of a SHOWTIME Free Preview Weekend (March 31-April 3) in which the network opened its signal to 45 million TV households nationwide.

Liakhovich (23-1, 14 KOs), of Scottsdale, Ariz., by way of Vitebsk, Belarus, won the last five rounds on one scorecard, the final four on another and three out of the last four rounds on the third scorecard to win his first world title. Judge Phil Rogers scored it 117-110, Tom Miller had it 115-112, while Dana DePaolo tallied it 115-113.

"I answered Brewster every time," Liakhovich said.  "Then, he felt my power."

The new WBO heavyweight champion overcame a seventh-round trip to the canvas and utilized both a punishing left jab and overhand right to take control in the late stanzas. After the bout, Liakhovich had nothing but praise for his counterpart.

"Brewster was a real great champion," Liakhovich said. "He hits real hard with power and has lots of will. After the fourth round, I knew I was controlling the fight, but Brewster hits like a mule. I felt like I did the right thing when I took a knee at the end of round seven. I almost sent him down twice, too."

Brewster (33-3, 29 KOs), of Los Angeles, scored the lone knockdown when he sent Liakhovich to one knee with only seconds remaining in the seventh round. Despite seeing his nine-bout winning streak come to an end, Brewster displayed the heart of a champion throughout and was gracious in defeat. 

"Liakhovich deserved to win," Brewster said. "He earned it. I take my hat off to him. He won and we have a rematch. I cannot wait to do it again. He fought a good fight and is a good fighter. We both deserve to be at the top.

"I stayed on my feet in round nine from sheer will."  

SHOWTIME broadcasters Steve Albert and Al Bernstein praised the heart displayed by both fighters.

"This was one of the best heavyweight championship fights in years," Albert said. "It was even more pronounced because it comes on the heels of recent heavyweight fights that have been lackluster. Boxing needed this - an exciting, competitive and compelling heavyweight fight. It clearly got it." 

"Liakhovich gave a tremendously complete performance and he needed to," Bernstein said. "Brewster hit him with some tremendous punches. This fight was not only exciting, but it was skillfully fought. That is something we do not always see in the heavyweight division. "I cannot wait for the rematch."



SHOWTIME CHAMPIONSHIP BOXING's Albert and Bernstein called the action from ringside with Karyn Bryant serving as roving reporter. The producer of the SHOWTIME telecast was David Dinkins Jr. with Bob Dunphy directing.

SHOWTIME CHAMPIONSHIP BOXING celebrates 20 years of hard-hitting, explosive programming in 2006. In March 1986, SHOWTIME CHAMPIONSHIP BOXING was born when "Marvelous" Marvin Hagler defeated John "The Beast" Mugabi in a spectacular and unforgettable 11th-round knockout in Las Vegas. Since that time, the network has aired some of the most historic and significant events in the sport including both Holyfield-Tyson bouts. 

Always at the forefront of boxing, SHOWTIME has set itself apart by telecasting "great fights, no rights" on the first Saturday of every month. SHOWTIME is the first network to regularly deliver live boxing in High Definition. In addition, SHOWTIME continues to be a pioneer in sports television with a number of interactive features across multiple platforms making SHOWTIME CHAMPIONSHIP BOXING telecasts the most enjoyable, immersive viewing experience for the boxing audience.​


----------



## KentDog (Apr 3, 2006)

Liakhovich v Brewster was a good fight. Mayweather v Judah this weekend on HBO-PPV. I can't wait to see what dance Judah is going to do in this one after he gets tapped on that glass chin of his.


----------



## GFR (Apr 3, 2006)

Amazing that fight is PPV, I would not pay $1 to see it. Mayweather will destroy him like he did Gatti or worse.


----------



## KentDog (Apr 3, 2006)

It is a real joke that Judah is still recognized as a current world champion. The IBF should have stripped him of his title after his pathetic loss to Baldomir and left the title vacant in my opinion.

I have to admit though, I do want to see this fight (for the reason stated above), but it should NOT be PPV after the loss to Baldomir.


----------



## GFR (Apr 8, 2006)

*Mayweather - Judah: Mayweather Wins! Judah Acts As Expected!*


08.04.06 - By *Izyaslav ???Slava??? Koza:* The fight between Pretty Boy Floyd and Zab Judah really lasted about five rounds and after that, it turned into a typical ???Pretty Boy??? clinic. Zab Judah admittedly came out very confident and very strong, much like he did against most of his overmatched foes, and even if you watch the tape against Carlos Baldomir, and Kostya Tsyzu as well. Mayweather was seemingly tense, and anxious and for those five rounds it seemed like Judah was going to give Mayweather, a Castillo like bout, but unfortunately for Zab Judah, championship bouts last more then five rounds. 

As Mayweather alluded to in the post fight, Judah is a six round fighter, and even then I think he was being overly generous. To add to that, if you look at any Judah loss, you will realize that once Judah gets smacked back in the face, he goes into a defensive counter punching shell (which is crap, too, by the way), that allows the opponent to impose his will any which way he likes. That speaks volumes for Kostya Tsyzu, by the way, since as soon as he realized that, the fight ended in the second round with one punch.   

I am not trying to take anything away from Mayweather, but basically this fight was a matter of his opponent???s limitations, rather than Mayweather???s skill. Mayweather was his usual speedy self, throwing quickly, slipping punches quickly, and winning the rounds going away. There was simply nothing coming at him after round five, and he took over the fight in his usual manner. The only slight criticisms for Mayweather, from a tactical standpoint, were that early in the fight his great shoulder defense was not as prominent as it was when Judah did try to throw something late in the fight. In the early rounds, when Judah was the most dangerous, Mayweather squared up more, giving Zab more of a chance. So, technically, early on he was more susceptible to getting caught with that one big punch. This is possibly why his glove touched down on the canvas early in the bout, off a Judah connect, and could have cost him a 10-8. 

The real interesting bit in the fight came after the outcome was no longer in doubt. Zab Judah, a self proclaimed bad ass, obviously frustrated that he was on his way to yet another loss, threw what looked like a deliberate low blow (watch the tape, because it seems somewhat blatant) and followed it up with his first rabbit punch (second one was yet to come). With five seconds left in the round, and Mayweather hopping around injured, Roger Mayweather, Floyd???s trainer, jumped in the ring and tried to verbally accost Judah. 

First and foremost, what Roger Mayweather did was ridiculous and stupid, and made me jump out of my chair, wanting to hit something myself. I understand his feelings since his nephew was attacked illegally, but that ???family love??? could have cost the Mayweather camp an easy fight, Roy Jones Montell Griffin style. It would have been completely justified, even if completely disappointing to everybody else and obviously myself. 

However, that was just the beginning as the Judah was camp was just looking for a reason to get back to their pathetic and comedic street nature. While Roger Mayweather was reasonably thrown out of the arena, where the hell was the law when Yoel Judah came in the ring and initiated the brawl by swinging first? Now, at first view, I am sure you don???t notice it but if you have it on tape, rewind it and check out what Zab Judah does after his dad starts out. Soon after Judah sr. throws the first punch at uncle Roger, another Mayweather corner man tries to separate them, and Judah with a huge grin on his face runs around behind the corner man and hits him with the second rabbit punch of the night. 

To me, I understand the reason why Zab threw both his first rabbit punch and the low blow that allowed him to land it, because he wanted the win. As I have said, though I won???t pat the fighter on the back, I can sort of see their side of it. However, watching what seemed like underhanded actions in that melee makes me question his character. 

Credit to Floyd Mayweather Jr. for not losing his composure and embarrassing Zab the best way he knows how, and that is in the ring. Floyd did not go out looking to retaliate with illegal shots, or look for a knockout (even if said so before the 12th), he went back to doing exactly what it was that made Judah lash out so desperately. I know there might have been hoodlums and criminals cheering for Zab???s courageous actions, but I was cheering for Mayweather effortlessly showing why he is the best pound for pound fighter in the sport today. Not even in the post fight interview where Mayweather had the best, and most justifiable chance to embarrass Judah by making fun of him, did he act even a fraction of the way Judah did. That ultimately surprised me even more because that showed a tremendous improvement in Mayweather???s character. To me, that is exactly how the best pound for pound fighter in the world should react to desperate actions of desperate fighters who have absolutely no chance of ever reaching his level of dedication, devotion and flawlessness.

Congratulations to Floyd Mayweather Jr. on a fight well fought, and to Zab Judah for his flawed performance and ???fighter??? attitude.​


----------



## GFR (Apr 14, 2006)

*Open Letter From Ricky Hatton To The IBF:  Hatton Gives Up IBF 140lb Title!

* 14.04.06 - Ricky Hatton has officially given up the IBF Junior Welterweight title in order to pursue the WBA Welterweight title of Luis Collazo on May 13 in Boston, MA. Below is the letter Team Hatton sent to IBF President Marian Muhammad to notify that organization of his decision. Hatton remains the WBA Light Welterweight Champion. 

Dear Marian Muhammad & The  IBF Team,

It is with the greatest regret that I must surrender my IBF Light Welterweight Title. Winning the IBF Championship was without doubt the greatest night of my life and to have to give it up outside of the ring is truly a painful experience. Much worse than the punches I had to take to wrestle the title from Kostya!

It has NEVER been my or my team's intention not to defend my title against the IBF's appointed challenger but sadly due to outside influences, legal problems and problems meeting TV schedules, it seems that this is the situation I find myself in.

I have worn my championship  with pride and I hope that in winning the 
unification bout with Carlos Maussa, I have also made the IBF proud of their 
champion.

I hope that in the near future I will get the opportunity to become an IBF World Champion again and that I will have the chance to defend my title. Like all fighters, we take great risks in the pursuit of our dreams of becoming World Champions and I hope that in the future I will only win and lose titles in the ring.

Once again I would like to thank you all for the time I spent as your champion and look forward to becoming one again soon, although in my heart I will remain your champion!

Ricky "HITMAN" Hatton​


----------



## GFR (Apr 14, 2006)

*Guinn Decisions Harrison- Audley Looks Awful in Losing Effort


*                                                 14.04.06 - By *Jeff Bastasini:* Heavyweight Audley Harrison, the former Olympic Gold Medallist, lost a unanimous 10-round decision to Dominick Guinn 26-3-1 (18 KOs), on Friday night at the Agua Caliente Casino in Rancho Mirage, California. As was the case in Harrison???s recent loss to British heavyweight Danny Williams, Harrison 19-2 (14 KOs) seemed to fight without any fire or determination, treating the fight as if it were a casual stroll in the park. Harrison failed to mount any kind of attack until the 10th round, when he was already hopelessly behind on the score cards. Both fighters were hurt on the last round as they fought tooth and nail trying to land a knockout shot.* For Harrison, this loss probably signals the end of a once promising career.* The final judge???s scores were 98-92, 97-93, and 97-93.


----------



## GFR (Apr 17, 2006)

*Chris Byrd Can???t Win

*






16.04.06 - By *Chris Acosta:* There are certain requirements we expect from our heavyweight champions. We want them to be overwhelming forces of humanity. We like them to exude a commanding presence. And most of all, we want them to revel in all manner of bloodletting, concussion, and broken bones.

Chris Byrd isn???t the most imposing figure in the world. At 6???1??? and around 210 pounds he???s about two decades behind the status quo in terms of size and he just doesn???t look the part of a heavyweight champion. In fact, he looks like the kind of mild-mannered guy who probably got picked on in elementary school. If you didn???t know he was a professional boxer, you wouldn???t think twice about cussing him out for cutting you off in traffic. He seldom scores a knockout and never has at the elite level. Byrd also lacks the kind of aggression you???d think a small heavyweight would need to exert to compensate for a lack of size.

Still, he???s managed to excel in a land of redwoods by way of sharp reflexes, intuitive defense and an underestimated toughness. As an amateur, Byrd competed in the 165 lb. weight class, so logically; the course of action should have been to look forward to a pro career in the light-heavyweight division. After all, it had been done before by guys named Evander Holyfield and Michael Spinks to great success. Even those two greats however, waited until a few years to make the jump in weight after establishing their legacies one and two weight divisions south, respectively.

Byrd, however, in what probably seemed like an act of outright delusion to those around him, went straight into the land of the big men with a serious lack of visceral weaponry. He didn???t have a ???Spinks Jinx??? to fall back on and he wasn???t a will-breaking gladiator in the vein of ???The Real Deal.??? But the current IBF Heavyweight king is an unusual man in the sense that his devout faith in God night at times border on the irrational. Faith after all, is about what you believe and not always what you see and for most of us Heathens seeing is the only criteria for believing. What we have seen thus far in Chris Byrd hasn???t made us believe???enough word play, I???m getting dizzy.

Despite much of the criticism he???s received however, Chris has only two losses on his record (39-2-1, 20KO???s total) and both of them were to men widely considered at the time as heir apparent to the throne; Ike Ibeabuchi and Wladimir Klitscko. Combined with wins over the likes of Vitali Klitschko, Jameel McCline, David Tua and Evander Holyfield, his credentials aren???t too shabby. Still though, his resume is riddled with asterisks: Vitali quit during their bout due to torn rotator cuff, Holyfield was obviously well past his prime, McCline was on the downslide and his draw with a shaky Andrew Golota and win against the average Fres Oquendo were debatable at best. Throw in his last effort, an atrociously boring decision against DeVarryl Williamson and the previously mentioned absence of a KO and suddenly, the earlier assessment becomes one big contradiction.

On April 22, in Hamburg, Germany, Byrd gets a chance to steer his reputation in a more positive direction by attempting to avenge the loss against Wlad Klitschko he suffered five and- a- half years ago. It???s a curious event for several reasons. The first bout was also held in Germany. It is Klitschko and not Byrd who is entering the fight with more questions about him. And it is Byrd who again enters as the defending titlist.

But this fight carries in it something the first contest did not: a sense of desperation for both parties. With neither having the luxuries of youth or cleaner slates behind them, a win is absolutely necessary to continue, at least with any real purpose. In Klitschko???s case, a loss permanently damages a reputation that is temporarily repaired after the decision win over Samuel Peter. 

Byrd is just not stylistically suited to entertain and while purists appreciate him, he???s actually a burden to a division needing excitement. He???s also extricated himself from the clutches of Don King and let???s face it, for a guy with little pop in his gloves and limited killer instinct, a loss is sure to permanently ostracize him from any future promotional interest. All in all, this is worse then two guys risking undefeated records; this is risking their entire identity. There are no more second chances for a set of careers that have been disappointing in their own ways. But just maybe, this circuitous path both men have traveled, the elements of revenge, respect and validity, will give us something more than we expect. 

I can???t say that this will match the brutal Sergei Liakhovich- Lamon Brewster affair from a few weeks ago, as both Byrd and Klitschko are more cautious in their approaches to the game. But I suspect it will be far more entertaining than Hasim Rahman???s go-through-the-motions win over James Toney. In terms of excitement, Klitschko is by most accounts, fun to watch. He is an honest to goodness knockout puncher with considerable boxing skill. 

The Ukrainian can look a little stiff but unlike most fighters who are fluidly challenged, he???s quick to release and accurate too. And for a guy who supposedly fights scared, he was the first guy to stop Ray Mercer (who was 41 but still in good enough condition at the time to last the distance with most anybody), the only man to stop Monte Barrett and Jameel McCline, and is the only guy to legitimately drop Brewster. And I can???t discount his toughness. He kept getting up against Corrie Sanders, fought to flat-out exhaustion against Brewster and took some terrific shots against Peter without crumbling. 

Byrd loves to peck away and counter but in his last couple of fights, he???s appeared to stand more flatfooted, with mixed results. He has shown flashes of fire as he did with Golota and McCline. In each of those two clashes, he abandoned his usual defensive shell because his opponents gave him no other alternative. And I can remember Byrd actually looking dazzling against Tua, delivering some machine gun combinations against the dangerous Samoan and at one point, nearly putting him on the canvas which Lennox Lewis never even
 came close to doing.

The problem here is that of all the foes he???s faced as of late, Klitschko is all wrong for him. As much as Byrd has made about being more ???up??? for this fight than he has in years, it???s not going to change the outcome. Wlad knows how to use his size and his jab can reach Byrd from any posture. Klitschko may be the one guy outside of James Toney who Byrd can???t outbox. Byrd cannot attack because it is just not in his nature to do so. If he gets aggressive, he will risk running into punches and if he stays on the outside, he will play into a game that his rival would rather indulge in.

The ironic thing for Byrd (and cruelly unfair the more I think about it) is that beating Klitschko this time around won???t be seen as any more impressive than if he had done it the first time. So in theory, a win would actually be little more than a career stalemate since it is the opinion of many that Wladimir is not the same fighter after Sanders??? left hand introduced him to the sandman.

Still though, no matter what happens, Byrd won???t win the respect he should be given considering what he???s endured over the years; call it punishment for all the times he wasn???t up to the standard set by the champions of years past. For one night at least, he can erase one setback and that???s got to count for something. Just don???t count on it happening.


----------



## aceshigh (Apr 17, 2006)

KentDog said:
			
		

> Liakhovich v Brewster was a good fight. Mayweather v Judah this weekend on HBO-PPV. I can't wait to see what dance Judah is going to do in this one after he gets tapped on that glass chin of his.


glass chin?? kotya gave a few people a rep for having a glass chin


----------



## KentDog (Apr 18, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> glass chin?? kotya gave a few people a rep for having a glass chin


Kostya Tsyzu rules!


----------



## KentDog (Apr 18, 2006)

*IBF orders a rematch*

*SHAME ON THE IBF!*


> *Mayweather-Judah II?*
> After the controversial tenth round in their first fight, the IBF has ordered a rematch between IBF welterweight champion Floyd Mayweather Jr. and Zab Judah to take place no later than August 8. Although Team Mayweather has five days to respond, Floyd's promoter Bob Arum has already told the Las Vegas Review Journal where he stands. "They're out of their minds," said Arum. "Who do they think they are? This is totally inappropriate. What they've done highlights the fact they're an organization that has absolutely no credibility." Arum also stated he has made an $8 million+ offer to Floyd to fight WBO welterweight champion Antonio Margarito, possibly on August 12.
> _Tuesday, April 18 2006_


----------



## KentDog (Apr 18, 2006)

> *IBF letter to Floyd!*
> By Karl Freitag
> Fightnews has obtained a copy of the actual letter sent from the IBF to Floyd Mayweather Jr. via his promoter Top Rank ordering a rematch with Zab Judah. In it, IBF President Marian Muhammad congratulates Floyd on his win but calls the bout "tarnished by what I call one of the most abhorrent displays of unsportsmanlike conduct to occur in boxing [in regard to Roger Mayweather entering the ring to start a tenth round melee].....based on all the information available, the poll of IBF/USBA Board of Directors and my personal attendance at the fight of April 8, 2006 between Zab Judah and Floyd Mayweather, Jr., it is the decision and directive of the IBF that a rematch between Floyed Mayweather, Jr., and Zab Judah is ordered to take place within 90-120 days of April 8, 2006 or not later August 8, 2006 for the IBF Welterweight title. The Board is also directing that no intervening bouts should be contracted for by either boxer. Kindly let us know within the next 5 days as to whether or not you feel this bout can be negotiated so that we may move forward from that point."
> _Tuesday, April 18 2006 _


The actual letter is here: http://www.fightnews.com/1121.htm


----------



## GFR (Apr 20, 2006)

Byrd - Klitschko Conference Call Transcript 





20.04.06 - Chris Byrd (39-2-1, 20 KOs) defends his IBF heavyweight title against IBF No. 1 contender and former WBO heavyweight champion Wladimir Klitschko (45-3, 40 KOs) on Saturday, April 22, at the new SAP Arena in Mannheim, Germany, on HBO. The scheduled 12-round bout is promoted by K2 Promotions and will be carried live on HBO at 5 p.m. ET/2 p.m. PT. It will be replayed later that night on HBO at 10 p.m. ET/PT. 

*Klitschko:* This fight is something really different than other fights because it is for the championship of the world. Right now, I am looking forward to it. I have done a lot of things to get the chance to become the No. 1 challenger. I would like to also say something about Chris Byrd. He is the longest reigning heavyweight champion and one of the most experienced boxers. So I am excited and hopefully everybody is also planning to watch the fight on April 22. 

*Byrd:* I am very excited about the fight. Wladimir is more than worthy. He is the No. 1 contender and has been doing well. So it is a great challenge for me because it is a rematch, something I want to avenge big time. I feel he is the best guy in the division right now outside of myself. So it is a very intriguing fight and will have a lot of drama leading up to it because of the last fight. I just hope we put on a great show. I am very confident in my ability and am ready for the fight. I want to show the world that I am the best in the division. So look for a great fight come April 22.. 


Begin Press Questions.

*Question:	Chris, what are your thoughts on the rematch with Wladimir and being in Germany?* 

Byrd: The fans here are great. Just having the open workout today and seeing all the people there basically supporting the fight; it motivates me. It does not matter where we fight. It is a great opportunity to fight Wladimir again. He is one of the top guys. This is the first rematch in my professional career. Since I have been champion the past couple of years, I have always wanted to fight the top guys and really have not been allowed to because of certain circumstances. So now it has opened up and this is really starting off a tournament format. You win and you move on and fight hopefully the next best guy out there to eliminate so that we all know who the No. 1 fighter out there is. So I am very excited about this fight that is coming up. 

*Question:	Wladimir, is there more or less pressure fighting in what basically is your hometown?* 

Klitschko: It does not matter where the ring is. The ring has four corners and a referee and an opponent. Of course, the last championship of the world in Germany was three years ago and it is very good to have such a great audience who bought out the tickets. It just shows that the nation is really excited about the sport in general. I am looking forward it. We only have only a couple of days to the fight and that is a great thing. 

*Question:	Chris, what makes you think this fight will be different than the first one when you lost?*

Byrd: I think I am more confident in my ability to fight bigger, taller guys. I am defending the belt. To prove that you are the best, you have to fight the best. So I do not care if Wladimir beat me five years ago and we fought the next day after he beat me. I would still feel I am going to win. I just want to prove that I am the best guy out there. I am going to beat him. 

*Question:	Chris, what made you be willing to accept this fight over in Germany?*

Byrd: To be a world champion, you fight wherever. I feel like I get more credibility coming over to Germany to fight and win than anywhere else. I am ready to fight and prove that I really belong in this division. I may be a small guy, but I want to be huge in the division as far as being the man. I talked to my wife, my father, I prayed about it and the Lord just said, ???Hey, go and fight. Regardless of what goes on, you fight.??? So I am here and ready to do it. 

*Question:	Do you think you are going to get a fair shake?*

Byrd: I hope this sport is fair enough that we both get a fair shake. I do not even concern myself with that. Everybody will see that if I get beat, and I get beat soundly, I will take it like a man. But if I win, and win soundly, hopefully I will get the decision and everybody will see it. So I do not concern myself with all of that. All I concern myself with is with Wladimir Klitschko in that ring on April 22. 

*Question:	Wladimir, what did you learn in your fight with Samuel Peter, a fight where you faced a lot of adversity?*

Klitschko: That dead men can keep walking and walking and walking. When I was a world champion and defending my title, I got a feeling that a lot of my opponents had a lot of respect for me and wanted to fight against me. But after I lost my title, the respect was lost. So to get the respect back, you have to go all the way. There are many question marks ??? no team, no stamina, no bulk, dead man, broken man, whatever. I do my job and I know that I belong (in the upper echelon of the division). So let me fight the fight. I think only action in the ring can show how good or how bad I am. 

*Question:	Do you expect to see a different fighter in Byrd this time than you saw the first time?*

Klitschko: I think Chris Byrd is a much wiser man and a lot more experienced. You cannot buy experience; you have to get it through the years. That is what he did and I think Chris Byrd is much better than five years ago when we fought in the last fight.

*Question: Does the fact that your brother not fighting anymore affected your thoughts about how long you are going to stay in the sport?*

Klitschko: We were talking about it a couple of years ago. Even then it was obvious that one of us would continue to fight after one had to retire. It was obvious also that the younger one would stay longer. Even though my brother (Vitali) is retired, I still have my goal to become a champion. 

*Question: Chris, when your cousin, Lamon (Brewster) lost, it made you and Hasim Rahman as the only American heavyweight champions. What does that mean to you being an American heavyweight champion?*

Byrd: It is a great thing being champion -- period. But I really do not concern myself with it. It is about who is the best. I do not care where you come from. If you can fight, you can fight. It is just like any other sport. For a long time, Americans dominated in the heavyweight division, but everybody is getting better. We have to step our game up. But at the end of the day, if you can fight, if you have the better skills, regardless of where you come from, you are going to win. Yes, I am representing America with being champion but at the same time, I am a world champion. So I just want to stay on top of my game and keep winning. 

*Question: Chris, you said that at some point you were five years wiser and that Wladimir was just five years older. In those five years, what do you think has transpired in terms of your hunger and your skills, and what has happened in those five years with Wladimir that you think will make this result different from five years ago?*

Byrd: Well, I can only speak for myself. Five years ago, I was more of a finesse fighter. I was willing to fight anybody but, at the same time, I was timid of the bigger guys -- you know, trying to be just more of a boxer than to just throw punches. I will fight you and I will be wiser in doing it. I just do not want to take punches for no reason, but at the same time I need to box from the outside. I can box and make him miss. But if I want to get in the trenches and fight. I can do that also, but I am a lot wiser doing it than just being knuckleheaded and going in there and banging for no reason when I am not a major power puncher like that. But I can do it in a smarter way. So I do not fear anybody anymore as far as taking their shot. So that is why I think I am wiser in the game. I have studied boxing a lot more and I study a lot of these guys??? styles and just try to break them down as much as possible with the talent I have. I try to be the smartest guy in the ring every time I fight. So at my age of 35, I have gained a lot of experience and I consider myself a lot wiser. 

*Question: Wladimir, (Sergei) Liakhovich and (Nicolay) Valuev have won world titles and now you are fighting a guy you have beaten once. Does that add any motivation or make a difference with you?*

Klitschko: Actually, it is a political question. The audience loves contention. It does not matter the nationality. If you perform well, everybody will accept you. If you are not good enough, you are out. That is as simple as it is. 

*Question:	Wladimir, why are you going to win again?*

Klitschko: Failure is not an option to me, so just let me become a champion. Right now, this is going to be my 49th fight, so I have gained some experience. I think my best damage is coming. 

*Question: This will obviously be a pro-Wladimir crowd. Chris, how do you expect to deal with it? Wladimir, how do you expect the crowd to help you?*

Klitschko: In Germany, people love sports in general. I remember when I fought a German opponent here and when I walked into the ring, everybody was booing me. But after the third round, everybody was cheering me. After I won, the audience accepted me. Nationality does not matter in sports. If you perform well, the audience will accept you no matter where it is. 

Byrd: That is very true. It is a matter of performance. I know when I fought Vitali, they did not accept me when I got in the ring, but after four or five rounds, they saw this little guy in there fighting hard and putting up a pretty good fight, and they were cheering for both of us. If it was all one-sided, it still would not concern me. I block that out anyway. I just want to get in the ring and fight. It really does not matter to me. 

*Question:	Chris, do your physical skills force you to fight differently?*

Byrd: No, I really think I could fight the same way. I know I will maybe be a little bit slower if I did fight the same way, but that style gets a lot of big talented guys like Lamon and Klitschko. It just does not work. It just makes the fight too close. So I have to change up some things to really get the respect of the bigger guys when I am fighting them. So I try to employ a different style, a little bit different, but at the same time, I will still move my head trying not to be hit as much and to make it a fight. I cannot just sit back and let a 6-foot-7 guy who weighs 245-250 pounds outbox me or pound me from a distance. I come to fight and do it in an intelligent way. 

*Question:	Chris, how does Wladimir compare with Evander (Holyfield) or Vitali (Klitschko) in terms of raw punching power?*

Byrd: Oh, he has great punching power. I always consider when I moved up from middleweight to heavyweight, everybody has punching power and I am just now getting used to it and getting more fire in me to take it and just try to roll with it. But he can punch. He is a big guy. If he gets hit right, he is going to sleep. And I have prepared myself very well in the gym this time as far as taking punches. I can tell you one guy I have sparred with who hit harder than everybody I have fought in the ring so far. Every time I sparred with him, I felt like I was in a car accident. I think that got me mentally prepared to take anything. That makes me hungry to fight. That is why I said in the press conference that I could not wait to get hit (with) something solid so I could really take it and keep rolling with it. It gives me confidence when I can take a punch and keep fighting. But at the same time, if you get hit with the right punch, I do not care who you are, you are going to sleep. So I still try to be cautious in what I am doing in the ring because I am a smart guy. But at the same time, I fear no man???s punching power. We are going to have a great fight come Saturday night.

*Question:	Chris, would you rate Wladimir???s jab as a power punch?*

Byrd: Yes, he has a great jab. He has a great arsenal of punches. And not only his jab, but everything else that comes with it. He is a great offensive fighter. But the jab sets everything up and we are fully prepared for that. My father is very smart in trying to counteract off everything my opponent does. If I can execute it like I should and like I have been doing it in the gym, it should not be a problem getting past it. But we will see when we get in the ring and we start fighting. 

*Question: Chris, you had a little bit of difficulty taking Klitschko???s punches in the first fight in the later rounds. Was that more fatigue or do you think it is just a more of an accumulation of punches? How do you see things being different this time?*

Byrd: My goal this time is not to take all those punches like I did the first time. I have tried to correct a lot of things from the first time and do things differently to not have those things happen in this fight. 

*Question: Chris, do you feel that Klitschko will have an advantage if he keeps the fight on the outside? Do you feel that your best chances are to get inside of his jabs? Do you have any plan to deal with if Klitschko wraps you up in his arms like he did Sam Peter?*

Byrd: I have been working on so many different things with my sparring partners trying to work on all of these different movements and different styles. Hopefully, the referee will do his job. Hopefully, we just fight and give a good performance to the crowd. You will see as the fight goes on the different changes both of us make if we are not doing things like we should. So I cannot really tell until we start boxing and see what happens. But I am ready for almost anything that comes and ready to adjust and do things right to win this time. 

*Question:	Wladimir, how comfortable are you fighting inside where your height and leverage give you pretty distinct advantages?* 

Klitschko: 	Everybody uses their own advantages.  

*Question:	Wladimir, how is having Emanuel Steward as your trainer impacted the way you train and fight?* 

Klitschko: I have a great opportunity to work with great people and trainers, like Freddie Roach, where I actually learned how to fight slow (pace myself) with him. I have enjoyed working with Emanuel very much and he is a great coach. The man knows about strategies, technology, techniques, etc. I enjoy the work and it takes a lot of time to really understand each other, but right now we are already three years together, so we have become closer and closer and I understand exactly what he thinks and he understands what I mean. 

*Question:	Wladimir, would you say that you are closer to Manny than you have been to any other trainer you have had?*

Klitschko: 	I am saying that after three years we are getting closer and closer and understanding each other better.  

*Question:	Wladimir, how many rounds of sparring did you do in preparation for this fight?*

Klitschko: 	I went approximately around 150 rounds. 

*Question: Chris, you have had several very close fights recently. Do you expect this fight to be another real close fight? Also, do you think the close fights have taken something out of you and caused you to adjust your style? Have the close fights helped or hurt you?*

Byrd: I think they have helped me. It makes you realize everybody is coming to take your title. You have to be on top of your game and fight. I cannot take these guys for granted. Everybody is coming to win the heavyweight championship of the world. So I train harder and I try to give it my best each time out. I feel this is going to be a close fight. It should be a really good fight. 

*Question:	Chris, are you planning to come out fast or are you planning to weather Wladimir???s early storm if he comes out fast?*

Byrd: I have been boxing a long time. Sometimes I come out fast and sometimes I just come out. I do not have a strategy in that area. I am in great shape. I can come out fast and stay fast for 12 rounds. I just look forward to boxing. I love it. I cannot wait until the bell rings and we both get it on. It is going to be a great event. 

*Question:	Chris, do you feel you still are strong mentally, physically, and still focused?*

Byrd: I have to be. I am always trying to prove something to somebody. I am proving stuff to myself everyday and training and doing certain things. I am trying to prove to people that I really belong in this division. I have been champion since December 2002 and still do not get any respect and I am willing to face any opponent any time, and I am 210 pounds. I come to fight and, as of recently, I have been trying to prove to people that I come to fight and not shy away from anyone, not trying to be cute, but straight up and fight. 

*Question:	Chris, do you think you can test his chin?* 

Byrd: Oh no, that is something I really do not concern myself with. We train to box and win. If you catch somebody, you catch them, and if not, you go 12 rounds. I do not look at a guy???s previous fight. I know what kind of talent Wladimir will have and I respect it a lot. I do not go and try and test anybody???s chin because if you do that, he will test mine. So I just go in and give it my all and put on a good show. 

*Question: Wladimir, you are in a similar situation to Chris in that you have won the title, but you have also been criticized for your stamina and your chin. Do you think that the criticism is fair or do you think it has kind of been overblown?*

Klitschko: On your way to the top, you always get some criticism. Criticism is a great motivation. Failure is not an option to me. 

*Question: Do you feel any necessity or any need to disprove the critics, or can you do what you did against Samuel Peter and just focus on what Emanuel told you to do and box your way to the title if you have to do that?*

Klitschko: 	I understand they have to talk about it, but I believe in myself and I will do it in my way.  

*Question: So you are a more confident fighter as a result of getting up from those knockdowns in the Williams and Peter fights than you are skeptical about your ability?*

Klitschko: 	I am a complete fighter right now.  

*Question:	What weight do you see yourself coming in at?* 

Klitschko: 	240.

Byrd: As for me, it is between 212-215. That is just the normal weight for me. I feel very comfortable and strong. Anything above that is too big for me. 

*Question: Chris, your style has been quite successful against big men, but you have also taken a bit of flak for not being as exciting as you could. Has this caused any changes? Are you going to look to fight differently in order to become a little bit more exciting?*

Byrd: I think when you fight the top challengers of the world, you have to adjust to many different styles. One style just will not cut it fighting such big guys. So I am still an elusive guy and fast, but at the same time gritty. But at the same time, if that does not work, I can resort to something else. So I just try to adapt everything and make it more exciting. 

*Question: Wladimir, do you think there is a certain bias against you and your brother for just being so much bigger than the opponent?*

Klitschko: Of course. I think it is normal that the smaller guys get more sympathy than the bigger ones in the fight. But I will repeat myself again and have success is in the performance. So everybody has their own advantage. 

*Question: Chris, this is your first fight without Don King as your promoter. Could you comment on how that has made you feel a little bit looser and more happy?*

Byrd: I am so pumped. I had a great training camp without Don calling me and bothering me with certain things -- you know, negotiations. It has been great. I feel free. I am not going to bash Don too much, but I am a lot happier than I was. 

*Question:	Where are you staying?*

Byrd: I am staying at the hotel. I visited the Air Force and the Army Hospital yesterday. So it was pretty cool. But I am not staying on the base. 

*Question: Chris, right now we have two Europeans heading things up in the heavyweight division with Wladimir looking for his shot, which makes it a European division. Do you feel any extra added pressure as an American to bring that title home?*

Byrd: No, not at all. I am not putting any extra pressure on myself. Representing America for the title is great, but at the same time, if you can fight ??? and there are a lot of great fighters all over the world, a lot of great heavyweights ??? you can fight and on any given night it can be a new champion. So I respect all these guys and I respect their ability all over the world, the fighters that get in the ring in the heavyweight division. Things happen. It is like basketball in the Olympics. The other countries are coming up everywhere playing great basketball and winning the gold medal, and America has got to tend to their p???s and q???s to stay on top because there is talent everywhere. The same with boxing. It is just showing that there is a lot of talent all around the world, not only in the smaller weights, but in the heavyweight division. You have match-ups from guys all over the world to make this division really strong. It does not matter where you are from. If you can fight, you can become champion of the world. 

*Question: Chris, boxing may be the only sport where the media feels that they have the right or the ability to claim who won a fight regardless of what the judges say or who the real champion is despite who owns the title. When a boxer that you have beaten was declared by The Ring magazine as the true champion, how did that make you feel?*

Byrd: Oh, stuff used to bother me as I was coming up and what people said or what they thought. It does not matter. I think when you get in the ring and fight, we have to prove it there. What people say, even about the fight with myself and Wladimir, they can say we are No. 1 overall, which is great. But you still have three other guys up there that are saying, ???No, I am the best guy.??? Until we fight each other, that is when you really prove it. So what people in the media say about certain guys and their abilities and who they think are the best, it really does not matter. Opinions and polls and independent ranking do not mean anything. That is just your opinion. Until you fight the best, you know you are the best and each one of the champions feel that they are the best in the world. So until you fight, that is when you find out. 

*Question: Chris, considering that Wladimir has been down nine times in his last seven fights, are you going to try to check his chin early on even though that is not your style?*

Byrd: No, not at all. Like I said , if you try to check somebody???s chin, you will get checked. You have got to work on the things you did in the gym and try to make it work for you and execute it throughout the whole fight, and not get hit with the big bombs. I am a small guy in a big man???s division, and Wladimir is one of the big, talented guys. So I have to be very smart in what I am doing and just fight a complete fight and not worry about knockouts or trying to check somebody???s chin. Just box. Let the cards fall where they may. 

*Question: Wladimir, you got mostly knockouts in your career, but you have gone to the decision in your last fight and it looks like you are starting to be more of a boxer than just a puncher. Are you looking to get a knockout in this fight?*

Klitschko: I think that is the best win that you can have. Win by points or lose by points or whatever, after the boxing is over, and people after that have so many questions as to who won. To win by KO is the best answer for all those questions. 

*Question:	Wladimir, do you think as a champion that you are going to be more active?*

Klitschko: 	Of course.  

End Press Questions.  Begin Closing Comments.

Byrd: 	Hopefully, we can put on a great fight Saturday night and may the best man win. 

Klitschko: 	Enjoy the fight.​


----------



## GFR (Apr 20, 2006)

*Mayorga: "I???m going to knock Oscar out before the sixth round"*





19.04.06 - MIAMI??? Photos: David Martin Warr / DKP - World Boxing Council super welterweight champion Ricardo ???El Matador??? Mayorga will be fighting one of the most popular boxers in history on May 6, ???The Golden Boy??? Oscar De La Hoya, and his training regimen is evidence that he is taking this fight seriously. 

Mayorga started his training here on Feb. 23 at the new Fight Club gym. The first interval of training began with a 3-mile morning jog each day at 7 a.m. After his jog, El Matador eats breakfast and takes a nap.

Gym training begins at 1 p.m. His work consists of stretching, skipping rope, exercises and strength and conditioning for an hour. Then it???s into the ring where his coaches are stressing technique with pads for 30 minutes. The workout concludes with warm-down exercises..

During the second week of March the training schedule changed to include 30 minutes per day of sparring. The adjusted training schedule starts at the gym beginning at 1 p.m. Road work was increased to four-to-five miles per day beginning around 7 p.m.

Mayorga and his co-trainer Stacy McKinley were interviewed during today???s media workout in Miami.

???We have already achieved 90 rounds of boxing, which is a large number,??? McKinley said. ???We???ve also put in 50 rounds of pad work and an equal number of rounds for shadow boxing. We???ve also put in 30 rounds with the heavy bag so far.

???Right now, we???re ramping down the training regimen to avoid peaking too soon. Next week, we???ll pick it back up so Ricardo peaks on May 6.

???Ricardo is already in as good condition as he was for his last three fights. Come May 6, he???ll have moved up two more levels. That???s what I call the fifth level or world championship condition. That???s what it takes to survive at the top. Ricardo has always been dangerous, but imagine what he???s going to be like when he arrives in perfect condition. 

???I co-trained Ricardo for both the fights with Vernon Forrest where he was in excellent condition. He will be in better condition for this fight. Not only that, he???ll be stronger for this fight because he???ll be at the 154-pound limit as opposed to the suffering he had to endure to make 147.

???Everyone knows this is a dangerous fight for Oscar, including Oscar himself. We know this a great opportunity for us and some members of the media have forgotten how talented Ricardo really is.

???I left Ricardo after the Spinks fight because I didn???t agree with the strategy to try to box Spinks. Now he???s doing what he does best. He???s a banger. Oscar is a better boxer than Ricardo. Likewise, we know Ricardo is a better fighter than Oscar is. Our strategy is to make this man stand and fight. De La Hoya will have no choice. No running room, no ducking and hiding. We are training to fight, and I mean fight, for 12 full rounds. 






???Oscar???s got a good chin; I think Ricardo???s is better. Oscar???s got heart, but he doesn???t have the heart Ricardo has shown. If you notice, when it gets tough, Oscar will give it up. I saw him do it with Felix Trinidad and Bernard Hopkins. Mayorga will make him do the same thing. Oscar???s a front runner. Once you catch up to him, you can hunt him down. Ricardo???s a gunslinger. He???ll unload both guns from the first round.???

Mayorga was equally defiant meeting with the media.

???It takes discipline to become a champion and even more to remain a champion. I am being disciplined in my training camp. I have even tailed off the drinking and cigarettes.

???My motto for this fight is: I???ll live and die for my championship. De La Hoya is coming into my danger zone. The fight is being called danger zone because that???s where Oscar is headed. He???s stubborn and he disrespected me during the media tour and that will be his downfall come May 6.

???I don???t have to prepare mentally all that much for this match because I???m always ready to fight. That???s what I am, a Nicaraguan street fighter. Oscar is the one that needs to prepare mentally to face me.

???Honestly, I have not watched a single tape of Oscar De La Hoya???s fights. I already know what his weaknesses are. He is crazy to think he can try to stand up in front of me and take the punishment I will deliver. Oscar???s washed up. He was great at one time but logic and Mother Nature tell you he???s washed up now.

???I have my work cut out for me because I???m fighting in his backyard but I would fight him in the backyard of his home in front of all of his fans and still beat him.

???I don???t want to leave the decision up to the judges so I???m going to knock him out before the sixth round.






 "I have been sparring with live chickens as they emulate ???chicken??? De La Hoya best. They run just like he does. Most people don???t understand that of all the fighters in boxing, Oscar is the one I like least. He???s a pretty boy and it makes me want to defeat him.

???He shouldn???t have gone down from that body shot that Bernard Hopkins threw. Everyone knows he took a dive in that fight. 

???If he???s a man like he says he is, he should show his Mexican pride and fight with me. I know he is not the fighter he once was but he can still stand and fight me like a man.

???My strategy is to have a larger punch output and knock Oscar out. I don???t want to hear him back out of the fight because his butt hurts or he hurt his pinky finger. I want him to come to fight.???​


----------



## KentDog (Apr 20, 2006)

My money's on DLH.


----------



## GFR (Apr 24, 2006)

*Duva To Klitschko: Let's Get It On With a Rematch With Samuel Peter*





24.04.06- I am prepared to offer Wladimir many millions to fight a rematch with Samuel Peter as soon as possible.??? Dino Duva. Promoter Dino Duva says there can be no doubt who the number-one contender in the heavyweight division is now that new IBF king Wladimir Klitschko has destroyed former champion Chris Byrd.

???Duva Boxing congratulates Wladimir Klitschko. He proved himself the real Heavyweight Champion of the World with his commanding performance against Byrd last Saturday,??? said Duva. ???It also proves that my fighter, Samuel Peter, is right there with him and the legitimate number-one challenger in the world based on his performance against Klitschko.???

While the Ukrainian giant was able to walk through Byrd fairly easily, he found himself on the deck three times against power-punching ???Nigerian Nightmare??? Peter last September, while using a mix of cautious boxing and strategic holding to win a close decision. ???The way Klitschko walked through a formidable champion in Byrd; it proves what a great fighter Samuel is. At just 25 years old, there can be no doubt Samuel is the future in the heavyweight division.???

Duva is hopeful that Klitschko will be a champion who is willing to take on the toughest challengers. ???We hope we can convince Wladimir to give Samuel a rematch. Samuel has clearly spring boarded to the front of the division by comparing his success against Klitschko to Byrd???s. Peter vs. Klitschko II would be the biggest heavyweight fight out there right now that could be made.???

Peter, 25-1 (21 KOs), will headline this week???s ESPN2???s ???Friday Night Fights??? telecast from the Mohegan Sun Casino when he faces 7-ft tall slugger Julius Long in a battle for the NABF Heavyweight Title.​


----------



## GFR (Apr 24, 2006)

*Vitali Klitschko: Are we going to see a Comeback After all?

* 




24.04.06- By *Geoff McKay:* Recently there have been unconfirmed rumors that Vitali Klitschko is considering a possible comeback. Klitschko, 34, the elder brother of IBF champion Wladimir Klitschko, announced his retirement last year after injuries forced him to postpone, and finally cancel a fight with mandatory challenger Hasim Rahman.

Before Vitali???s retirement, the Klitschko brothers had stated publicly that they sought to hold heavyweight belts simultaneously. After some unexpected losses by Wladimir that goal looked as though it was out of reach, however Wladimir???s recent destruction of Chris Byrd may have provided some motivation for Vitali, who was names WBC champion ???emeritus??? after he retired. This meant that should he come out of retirement, he would immediately be named number one contender and be put in line for a title shot. 

It will be interesting to see what this will do to the WBC heavyweight picture. If Vitali does indeed come out of retirement, there is a possibility Rahman will have three mandatory challengers out there. First is Oleg Maskaev, his current number one contender. Next comes Toney, who the WBC has mandated a mandatory rematch for against the winner of Maskaev Rahman, and finally Vitaly. With this many challengers it might be prudent to revert to old school Ultimate Fighting Championship scheduling, where fighters fought three and four times in an evening.​


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 24, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *Vitali Klitschko: Are we going to see a Comeback After all?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yeah they were talkin about this on HBO Sat. night. I hope he gets his knee all set and gets back so we can see the fight that was originally supposed to happen take place.


----------



## GFR (Apr 26, 2006)

My Pound For Pound Rankings
By *Neil Thompson* - 26TH April 2006 -  *FLOYD MAYWEATHER* ??? Has now been a ???world champion??? at super featherweight and lightweight and an alphabet title holder at junior welterweight and welterweight. He has beaten world class fighters like Castillo (twice), Corrales, Judah, Chorley, Gatti and Hernandez. Unfortunately he left the 140 lb division without proving his dominance over the rival champions which will harm his legacy in the future but these fights could still happen as both Cotto and Hatton will move up to 147 within the next couple of years. Mayweather is a defensive genius with incredibly fast hands. His power is also underrated at this weight and although he doesn???t possess one punch knockout power his punches are still very sharp and hurtful. 

It appears that Mayweather is just keeping busy and isn???t taking unnecessary risks before he secures a fight with Oscar De La Hoya, which could happen within the nest 12 months. De La Hoya is the fight Mayweather craves more than anything else and a victory for Floyd would do wonders for his legacy. A fight with Ricky Hatton, the true 140 World Champion, is also a mouth watering clash and a legitimate threat to Mayweathers undefeated record. America needs a mainstream star and a victory over De La Hoya could make him one. At the moment his popularity doesn???t come near to matching his talent which is a shame for boxing. Floyd has just turned down a proposed $ 6 million fight with Antonio Margarito which is a surprise. With this in mind it will be interesting to see who Floyd does fight next, if its against a weaker opponent for less money than Margarito was offering, Floyd will get heavily criticised and rightly so. 

*WINKY WRIGHT* ??? His two victories over Shane Mosley and his dominant performance over Felix Trinadad confirmed Wright place in the elite of boxing. After years of been avoided the big fights finally came for Wright and when they did he took his chance. A fight with Jermain Taylor would be interesting. In my opinion Taylor would be too fast, too strong, too big and too fresh for Winky to deal with but you cannot write Winky off, his incredible tactical boxing brain would be a huge factor for anyone to overcome. He deserves his number 2 ranking and may be around for a while to come. If Wright captures Taylor???s middleweight crown, a possible superfight with Joe Calzaghe for his super middleweight title has been mentioned. A victory over Taylor AND Calzaghe would do wonders for his already impressive legacy. Personally I think both Taylor and Clazaghe would beat the ageing Taylor but one thing I have learnt over the years is never, never under-estimate Ronald Winky Wright. They are few fighters I respect more than this guy. In my country (UK) he gained our respect well before he gained it in his own country. 

*MANNY PACQUIAO* ??? Knockout victories over Erick Morales and Bererra should guarantee Pacman???s position in the top three. His aggressive non-stop offensive style proving too much for the Mexican greats to deal with. I was tempted to place him second in this list but he was outboxed in his first fight with Morales and Marquez came back from 3 knockdowns in the first round of his fight with Pacquioa to outbox him for the majority of the remaining 11 rounds. Despite his earlier set backs to Marquez and Morales, Pacquioa has fought his way back and looks better than ever. A world class chin, great power, speed and fantastic work ethic makes this warrior very hard to beat. If a Pacquioa v Berrera 2 fight can be made, I feel the outcome will be the same as there first meeting. Pacquioa has Berrera???s number. 

*MARCO ANTONIO BERERRA* ??? The old Mexican warrior is still going strong but his stoppage loss to Pacquioa still prevents him going any higher than number 4 in my list. A revenge win would go along to increasing Bererra???s already impressive legacy, but until Bererra gains revenge it???s hard to place him above Pacquioa. 

*RICKY HATTON* ??? After two great victories against Tyszu and Maussa, Ricky Hatton has secured his place as the true World Champ at 140. The sky is the limit for the Manchester fighter now with a number of potential big fights on the horizon. His future could include Cotto, Castillo, Corrales, Witter, Baldomir, Gatti, Mayweather, Mosley etc. Hatton???s incredible fitness, aggression, work rate, speed and chin make him a threat to any elite fighter. Ricky???s style is ideal to cause Mayweather trouble and Floyd is Ricky???s ultimate target. Many fighters with Hatton???s aggressive, high tempo style don???t last long after they???re 30 birthday, so the next 3 or 4 years are essential for Ricky???s career. A victory over the likes of Cotto and Castillo would propel Hatton higher than his number 5 ???P4P??? ranking. A victory over Mayweather would secure his place at the very top. While Mayweather would be the betting favourite, only a fool would write Hatton off. Ricky???s upcoming US and welterweight debut is only a couple of weeks away. Luis Collazo may not be recognised as an elite fighter but he???s hungry and unknown which is a very dangerous combination. Providing Hatton gets past Collazo, expect the ???Hitman??? to secure a more meaningful fight next time out. 

*JOE CALZAGHE* ??? After 8 years as a world champion and 18 title defences of his alphabet title, Joe is finally recognised as the true World Champion at 168. Alternatively

you could claim that Warren has finally delivered Joe the fight his talent has always deserved. His victory over Lacy confirmed Calzaghe???s legacy as the best super middleweight since the heyday of the great Roy Jones. It is good to see Calzaghe finally gain global respect. Joe has just jumped ship from Showtime to HBO and a fight with Librardo Andrade is in the making.

*JOSE LUIS CASTILLO* ??? Coming off an impressive 4th round stoppage of Corrales, he deserves his spot. Castillo is the only fighter to give Floyd Mayweather a close fight. Eventhough I thought Floyd won both his fights with Castillo, the Mexican power puncher still kept things close after a total of 24 rounds against the current pound for pound number one fighter. Providing he can still make the lightweight limit he should beat Corrales again and win the trilogy 2 ??? 1. 

*ANTONIO TARVER* ??? The true World Champion at Light Heavyweight eventhough he doesn???t hold any of the premier alphabet titles. His loss to Johnson in there first fight has cost him a few places on this list eventhough he won the rematch. Tarver is a top quality boxer with good power and a nice array of shots. However sometimes his work rate is poor and in my opinion he would have beaten Roy Jones the first time if he???d thrown more leather. Although I have a healthy respect for Tarver, I still think his time at the top is coming to the end. I feel Calzaghe would beat him and I believe Hopkins has an outside chance of upsetting him later this year. 

*JERMAIN TAYLOR* ??? With the exception of Floyd Mayweather, Taylor is America???s only potential new superstar. Taylor failed to shine in both his extremely close contests with Hopkins. A victory over Winky Wright will send Taylor into the top half of this list. Most people seem to believe Taylor will lose to Wright, personally I disagree. In my opinion Taylor is younger, bigger, stronger, faster and more powerful and will take Wright on a close decision. 

*BERNARD HOPKINS* ??? Although he lost to Taylor twice many people believe he was robbed on both occasions. I don???t agree but I will admit that both fights were extremely close. An upcoming fight with Tarver is scheduled for later this year. This fight should be another boring encounter as both are defensive fighters. I???m well aware that most people will think Hopkins shouldn???t still be ranked in the top ten P4P but I disagree. Hopkins may surprise us yet, as defeating Tarver is not far fetched at all. 




*AND THE BEST OF THE REST:* 

Rafael Marquez (needs to move up in weight). 

Pongsaklek Wonjongkan (try saying that after a few bears). 
Miguel Cotto (Stop holding this guy back ??? needs a big fight soon). 
Antonio Margarito (How can he prove himself if everybody avoids him). 
Glen Johnson (Soon to fight Chris Woods). 
Chris John (Great win last time out). 
Manuel Marquez (Surprise defeat to Chris John last time out). 
Roman Karmizin (Under rated fighter). 
Mikkel Kessler (Needs a big fight soon ??? a move to America would do wonders). 
Wladimir Klitsckho (Very impressive against Byrd but still question remain).​


----------



## GFR (Apr 30, 2006)

*Raheem - Freitas: Acelino showed up, Raheem didn???t!*





29.04.06 - By *Izyslav ???Slava??? Koza:* Well chalk up another bad prediction for me, since I thought Acelino Freitas (38-1, 32 KO's) was mentally done after the Corrales beating, and Zahir Raheem (27-2, 16 KO's) would not take the Morales win for granted. Regardless of what Max Kellerman thought, I saw the fight easily for Freitas, and only had it close on points because I was giving the close rounds to Raheem. 

The fight itself was dirty but surprisingly watchable, as in between the ugliness some good punches did get through. Freitas hand-speed and power were on display in every single round he won which by my count were at least 7, while the other five though close, excluding the one where Raheem hurt Freitas badly, went to Raheem because he didn???t get hit with any mind numbing power. Though compu-box had it close the tale was rather told by the effect Freitas???s power had on Raheem, who seemed eerily similar to Cory Spinks in the second Judah fight. There was just too much brashness on the way to the ring and not enough inside it once Freitas showed he was there to win and not make Raheem look good.   

The first round was tactical and nothing much really happened, so I thought Raheem deserved it based on him being champ and nullifying Acelino???s power. Rounds two and three went to Freitas who landed the harder shots that seemed to take the fight out of Raheem and forced him to clinch and grab. Round four went to Raheem based on Popo not landing enough, while five was more of the same tactically superior power from Freitas. Six was the round where I believe Freitas got hurt, grabbed on for dear life and Raheem tossed him aside like a rag doll. Freitas took the opportunity to spit out the mouth piece and buy time. When the action resumed, Freitas easily sweeped seven, eight, and nine with power shots, which I thought clearly made Raheem woozy and forced him to clinch. Round ten was close and went to Raheem because Freitas did not land enough, while in the eleventh a good uppercut inside sealed it for Freitas, in my view. The twelfth was very boring and dirty with neither fighter landing really cleanly but since Raheem did not let Freitas land anything too hard, I gave him that round. HBO commentator, Max Kellerman disagreed in giving the first and twelfth to Freitas, which is why I suppose the rounds I thought Raheem took were relatively close. 

Another important point in the bout was Raheem???s imitation of the Spinks trip tactic in the Mayorga fight. This is where the fighter gets in close, clinches, and though obviously hurt pretends to fall, or pushes the other guy, and it seems as if both lost their balance, when in reality, he is trying to camouflage the effects felt from the punch, or being flat out fatigued. That said, there were at least two knockdowns in the fight by my count that were a direct result of Freitas landing straight and hard right on the money and Raheem falling into him and then going down as if it were a slip. Had those counted, as I believe they should, Freitas???s margin of victory would have been even more significant. This is surprising actually, because when Freitas fought and beat Artur Grigorian, though, the margin of victory should have been small, the four actual slips by Grigorian, due to Freitas weird capoeira like style, were ruled knockdowns. 

It might also have to do with Raheem???s weird super wide legged stance, which leaves him off balance, and harder to hit since he is lower but that does not seem that likely. Of course, it also allows him to bend really low and then come up grabbing the guy on the back, butt or legs in a clinch but that, I guess, is smart boxing. Of course, Raheem did the right thing by playing of not being hurt, but there is no credit for best acting awards. It was obvious Freitas was getting in the harder punches, and thankfully, though, I smelled foul play, the judges saw who was doing more damage by a mile. 

Also, I would like to add that the victim mentality of Raheem, claiming he was fighting in Freitas hometown, is completely bogus. I don???t care what sort of cheers he heard from the audience, this is not Rio or Brasillia in Brazil; it's Foxwoods in Connecticut, which is closer to Raheem???s hometown of Philly then it is to Freitas???s in Brazil. That said, I just get annoyed a bit when a fighter comes up with all these small reasons here or there to justify a bad performance. To put in perspective, the crowd was cheering Raheem in the twelfth so there is no validity to that argument. 

On a side note: the HBO crew did a good job in their first telecast, even though we could have done without Lennox???s ???This is a fight he wants to win and must win, because he doesn???t want to lose.??? Other then that, Kellerman and Charles did ok, and Lennox was good when he didn???t try to agree with everything the other guys said. Foreman and Jones didn???t and Lennox should find his niche and call the non boxers out on a few things once in a while.

All in all, the show was a success, starting from Ward deconstructing a good sound composed, but comparatively limited Kolle, to Freitas outgunning the overconfident Raheem. It was also very pleasant to hear Freitas, a foreigner living in Brazil say ???God Bless America,??? for a change, something foreigners haven???t been doing lately, in my opinion. It was well appreciated, Acelino. Good Job, HBO and congrats to the winners.​


----------



## GFR (May 13, 2006)

*Hatton - Over Rated? You Bet

* 




12.05.06 - By *Bryce Wren*, photo by David Martin Warr - DKP: The news is all over. Ricky Hatton is making his big American splash. Are you excited? Why would you be? Does anybody really take his first US opponent Luis Collazo seriously? Collazo is a guy who only three fights ago, last year, was boxing a guy named Richard Heath, with a 1-1 record. Do you think that???s bad for a so called high profile opponent to one of Britains greatest exports since the Beatles? Well, if you didn???t think that was bad, chew on this, the guy that Collazo fought four fights ago, named Kevin Carter had a professional record of 7-41-1 and had already been stopped 10 or 11 times going in to his fight with Luis. If you recognize Carter???s name, it may be because he was one of Ricky Hatton???s first few opponents. Hatton dispatched of Kevin with a 1st round KO. Collazo was 22-1 before he would attempt the lofty Carter. 

This was a weak excuse for a title fight from Hatton. Surely he???s trying to position himself for more of that American green back money he lusts for by picking up the easiest title belt out there, but to me,* he???s just wasting his prime fighting lesser opponents. *

As a fellow Brit, I find the whole routine a little over done already. I was excited when Hatton beat Kostya Tszyu, but it was all for nothing, since all Ricky has tried to do since then is get low risk title belts from non-deserving ???champions???. Ricky is like Roy Jones Jr., in the sense that we may very well watch him ruin his prime just for the sake staying undefeated. 

Could he beat Collazo? I should bloody hope so. Could he beat Pretty Boy Floyd Mayweather jr. or Antonio Margarito? I used to think maybe, but after seeing Hatton nearly eat himself in to diabetic coma in between all of his fights, and seeing how he cares more about meaningless alphabet title belts and more about his longevity than his legacy. 

I???m disappointed in Hatton. Luis Collazo is nowhere near his league. Only *Hatton???s thin skin, dirty tactics and unwillingness to take on the top opposition out there can stop him in this fight*. But the question still remains. Who cares? Not me. Is Hatton over rated? Yes! Since almost all of his reputation has been created from his victory over Tszyu, and he appears to have no intentions to work off of that. 

So hey Americans, I???ll tell you what, if Ricky wants to stuff his face with junk food and fight meaningless, cherry picked fights, please do allow him to do his ???American Invasion???. Only, please do keep him for life. Over here in the UK we would much rather trade him for serious fighters that want to fight the best, and who are always in tip top shape. You know the type mate, that Margarito fellow would do just about right.​


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 15, 2006)

Micky Ward vs. Emanuel Augustus on ESPN Classic tonight @ 8.


----------



## Trouble (May 15, 2006)

So this is the 2001 fight were the Mick drops Augustus in a late round (was Ring Mag's Fight of the Year)...I caught most of this fight (except the first round) in the local gym..I won beer money on that fight!

Yeah, I remember seeing Micky Ward fight a long time ago, early in his careeras a preliminary bout to a middle weight (title fight) card...but I can't remember who was in the title fight..back in the mid 90s, I think.  

He can take a beating, that's what I remember...plus he had huge fan support.

This will be a great fight to review, as would the Gatti fights (1-3).


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 15, 2006)

Yeah I'm a huge Ward fan. I'm probably biased though since I met him and he's from Lowell here in MA. No doubt he can take a punch and also throw a vicious left to the body. Makes all his fights interesting. Pretty nice, down to earth guy as well.


----------



## GFR (May 17, 2006)

*Wladimir Klitschko To Face James Toney In September?*







17.05.06 - *Matt Stein:* According to the latest boxing gossip, Wladimir Klitschko's trainer, Emanuel Steward, has mentioned James Toney, including Calvin Brock, Sergie Liakhovich, as a possible next opponent for Wladimir's first title defense in September, with Toney being the most likely opponent due to contractual problems with the other two. If a bout with Toney can, indeed, come true, it would be a stroke of genius on the part of the Klitschko camp, for Toney (69-3-3, 43 KO's) is the far more marketable fighter of the three, and could give Klitschko (46-3, 41 KO's) a good fight, even if Toney will likely get beaten into the ground in the end. 

Either way, this is a win-win situation for both fighters, since James Toney would get another shot at a heavyweight title, after having fought to a draw against the WBC heavyweight champion, Hasim Rahman, on March 18, 2006, in a fight that Toney came into looking overweight. 

However, even with the extra weight, Toney made it close throught, often taking the fight to the bigger Rahman. While for Wladimir, a fight against a crafty fighter such as Toney, presents the perfect opportunity for the big Ukrainain to showcase more of his boxing skills for the public, since Toney will probably be able to stand in, at least for awhile, under Wladimir's awesome fire storm of punches. 

For Toney, this would be his third attempt at a heavyweight title, after having beating John Ruiz for the WBA title, which was sooner after changed to a "No contest," when Toney tested positive for a banned substance. There was never a rematch, however, so Toney never had a chance to redeem himself against Ruiz. Nevertheless, Toney is a formidible opponent, when in shape, and could present problems for Wladimir, if Toney can get inside to land his punches. However, at 5'9", 230 lbs, getting inside may present a huge obstacle against the giant 6'6" 240 lb, Klitschko, who prefers to fight mostly on the outside, using a powerful left jab, left hook, and straight right, to dominate his foes. The big challenge for Toney, would be trying to get in range of Wladimir, without catching something big on the way in. Chris Byrd, the last fighter who attempted to do this, found out the hard way that it's not too easy, in the process of a six round knockout loss, to Wladimir. 

I see the fight as being completely one-sided, with Wladimir, after a slow first few rounds, soon pinning the 37-year-old Toney against the ropes, and unleashing a flurry of right hand, left hook shots, and dropping Toney for the ten count. Toney, like a true warrior, could probably make it up and try to continue fighting, before being snowed under by a landslide of Wladimir punches, causing the referee to step in and end the brutal one-sided affair.​http://www.eastsideboxing.com/b2commentspopup.php?p=6980&c=1​


----------



## GFR (May 17, 2006)

*Mundine Decisions Green!*


17.05.06 - Anthony Mundine beat Danny Green by unanimous points decision today in their eagerly-anticipated super middleweight fight at Sydney's Aussie Stadium. Mundine outboxed Green and took the fight 118-112, 116-113 and 118-111 and has now earned a shot at reigning WBA champion Mikkel Kessler. "The Man" improved his record to 26 wins and three losses.


----------



## Trouble (May 18, 2006)

I dunno, looking at the stats for the big Uk versus Toney. 

5'9" versus 6'6"...at the same weight.  The UKs reach is gonna make it hard for the short man to get in there and score on the inside with body shots, maybe a couple of bell ringers.  See?  he has to reach up, and thats gonna limit his power some, when you don't have much breathing room for a windup.

I'll agree with Stein here.  I see Toney, the more experienced fighter who's gone the distance more often, but a lighter weight, coming in pretty damn heavy for his height, even built with a wide frame.  Usually means he's got conditioning liability, because thats sure a lot of weight to move around quicklike, to keep away from them long arms of Klitschko.  That extra weight, shorter legs, if the Ukranian plays it smart, he's can wear the even-aged Toney down in the early rounds, keeping him away, making him do a lot of running, then coming in for a couple of good solid punishing body blows.  When that extra weight on Toney starts to tell in the middle rounds, thats when the Ukrainian should step it up with punishing combinations..and thats when he has to be real, real careful to stay out of range of Toney big uppercut.  Middle to late rounds will tell the tale most likely.  I don't see it going to a decision..both these boys like to go for broke.

This should be an excellent matchup, a good technical fight.


----------



## GFR (May 21, 2006)

*Barrera Defeats Juarez in a thriller, retains Title

* 




21.05.06 - By *Ryan "Asian Sensation" Songalia*: On Saturday night, fight fans were treated to an exciting encounter between an aging legend in the final chapters of his career, pitted against a young and hungry contender unwilling to take no for an answer. In a wildly entertaining bout, Marco Antonio Barrera defeated Ricardo "Rocky" Juarez via split decision to retain his WBC super featherweight title. When ring announcer Michael Buffer read the scorecards, the result was initially declared a split decision draw. However, after HBO went off the air, it was discovered that Ken Morita's score of a 114-114 draw had been incorrectly tabulated. Barrera, 62-4 (42 KO), successfully defended the WBC for the third time. Juarez, now 25-2 (18 KO), loses for the second time in 4 fights, both by close margins.

The first round set the tone for the high intensity action that would take place in the Staples Center. Barrera, who fights out of Mexico City, Mexico, came out from the bell fighting a very smart fight. Being the more versatile fighter, Barrera was able to keep the Houston, TX based Juarez on the end of his hard jab. Barrera seemed to get the better of the first and second rounds, finding success with his more fluid combinations. In the third round, Barrera was getting the better of the exchanges until one Juarez left hook sent Barrera reeling to the ropes with less than 10 seconds left in the stanza..

By the fourth round, Barrera started to develop major swelling in his face. Recovering well from the devastating punch he absorbed at the end of the third, Barrera went back to his tactical plan and seemed to do enough to shade the fourth round. In the fifth, Barrera elected to stand his ground more and go to war. Barrera was still in control, but Juarez was beginning to wear down the Mexican legend. In the sixth round, the match started to produce some serious back and forth action that fans and pundits alike had expected. Barrera had been in control for the first half of the round, but in the second half Juarez started to close the distance and got alot of good work done with his trademark left hook and body work. After 6 rounds, HBO unofficial judge Harold Lederman had Barrera winning 5 rounds to 1.

In the seventh round, Juarez started to get the close quarters fight that he desired. Fighting in a proverbial phone booth, both fighters got off well with short combinations to the head and body. By the eighth round, Juarez started to take control of the fight as Barrera's activity level dropped. After dropping his mouthpiece multiple times, it was theorized that Barrera had suffered facial injuries. Later, Barrera would explain that he had a problem with the fitting of the mouthpiece. In the later rounds, Barrera started to wear down dramatically as his pace slowed, allowing Juarez to do damage and score heavily with his left hook.

By the tenth round, Barrera's face was grotesquely mishapen as a result of the blows that Juarez was able to land. Barrera was still fighting back manfully, but was unable to keep up with Juarez' pace consistently. In the eleventh round, both warriors stood toe to toe trying to muster the one punch that would end the fight in their favor. Jaurez, who had fought conservatively in the early rounds, began to apply pressure to Barrera as the champion started to fade. In the twelfth round, both men got off vicious blows, but Juarez by far landed the more effective shots.

When the scorecards were handed in, ring announcer Michael Buffer announced the result as a split decision draw, by the scores of 115-113 Juarez, 115-113 Barrera and 114-114. However, the confusion was remedied when the official who scored the bout a draw was discovered to have incorrectly tallied up his card. The official scores were recalculated with Barrera winning 115-114 and 115-113 on two cards, while Duane Ford handed in a card that had Juarez ahead 115-114.

While Juarez lost this fight, his competitiveness against one of the sport's pound for pound elite suggests that he has the capability to one day become a champion. Juarez, who was a silver medalist in the 2000 Olympics, gave Barrera the type of hell that he hadn't experienced since the drubbing Manny Pacquiao gave Barrera in November 2003. His left hook is one of the best punches in the lower weight divisions, and he does have some subtle technicals wrinkles that make him a very dangerous opponent for anyone in that weight range. He now has two losses, but both were very close and well fought. Juarez has the ability to hang in there with anyone in the featherweight divisions.

In the aftermath of this fight, the big question was about where Barrera goes from here. During the post fight interview conducted by Larry Merchant, the HBO commentator inquired about Barrera's plans following this fight. Barrera, whose face told the story of an intense fight, replied "I don't know. Richard Schaeffer and Oscar (De La Hoya) are the ones who are going to decide. We'll see what they say."

The fight that everyone has been calling for is a rematch with Filipino sensation Manny Pacquiao. In their first encounter two and a half years, Pacquiao knocked Barrera down twice and punished him en route to an eleventh round stoppage. The steam rolling Barrera suffered at the hands of the southpaw slugger had many in the sport believing that Barrera was all done in as a prize fighter.

A win over Manny Pacquiao would mean a great deal to his legacy, as Pacquiao is the only man to officially be credited with knocking out Barrera. The Juarez fight however, suggests that at this stage of his career that he is unable to consistently handle the pace that a younger, more energetic fighter like Pacquiao fights at. It would be a monumental achievement if Barrera was to pull of the upset in a rematch, but most in the press agree that that is highly unlikely to occur. At the age of 32, Barrera has been a professional prize fighter for half of his life. The ring wars have slowed him down, and it would not surprise me if the next time he steps up again facing a young fighter that he loses by clear margins.

A rematch between Juarez and Barrera is highly unlikely, given the life and death struggle that Barrera found himself in. Juarez was fighting in his first fight at 130 following his upset loss to Humberto Soto last summer. In order for the rematch to occur, Juarez would have to be declared the number one contender, which is still a possibility given the alphabet gangs' history of questionable ranking policies. In the event that they do meet again, I would have to favor Juarez as I am not sure how much Barrera has left in the tank.

Capturing, Barrera's experience and heart allowed him to survive a spirited challenge from a dangerous young contender. Barrera, in the twilight of his career, exhibited that he still has the intangibles of a champion. Juarez, fighting in his first fight against a superstar, showed that he is a serious threat in the featherweight divisions. In one of the year's most entertaining bouts, Barrera came out on top to retain his super featherweight crown.​


----------



## topolo (May 21, 2006)

bump


----------



## Trouble (May 21, 2006)

Whoa!  A really close fight that must have been a blast to watch. The post fight scoring debacle had to been messing with the bookies in Vegas...One more round, Juarez would have had the title in hand.  Does Barrera have the balls  (or is his manager that foolish??) to fight southpaw Manny Pacquiao in a rematch?  

Nice post, Foreman.  Superfeather has always been one of the more dynamic weight classes to follow for diehard boxing fans.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 27, 2006)

Paul Williams just hated on Matthysse.


----------



## aceshigh (May 27, 2006)

i thought peter was going to be the next big thing in boxing ,,bring on the rematch that boy knows how to hit!!!!!!!  the green vs mundine fight was a disgrace because mundine won,,,,watched the fight superior hand speed was the difference


----------



## GFR (May 27, 2006)

Mundine vs. Green Review
27.06.06 - By *Tony Nobbs:* In the end it was an emphatic display. On March 17 at Aussie Stadium in Sydney, NSW, Anthony Choc Mundine scored a twelve round decision victory over Perth rival Danny Green. The win in front of 30 odd thousand fans and almost an entire country watching on PPV proved that Mundine is what has always said. The Man. At least among Australian super middleweights.

Sitting ringside Mundine's over all performance was near perfect. Watching the tape over the weekend, it was even better. On the night I gave Green - former WBC ???Interim??? champion -rounds 1, 3 and 4. Mundine - one time WBA title holder - the rest for a 117-111 card. Looking at the tape, it was a shutout after the first. 119-109. The identical score as Kostya Tszyu who commentated along with former IBF 130 lb champion Barry Michael. The ringside officials Derek Milham (Australia)118-112, Pinit Prayadsab (Thailand) 118-111 and Michael Lee (Korea) 116-113. Referee was Terry O'Connor of England who did a stern job and after an early talking too kept both fighters honest and allowed a controversy free contest. At the end they showed the class and sportsmanship their supporters should be proud off.

Mundine(166.50 lb / record: 26-3, 20 KO's) must now be rated in the top three of the 168 lb division ??? behind only Joe Calzaghe and Mikkel Kessler. The Green fight was a WBA eliminator and the Sydney supremo is now the Dane's mandatory. Mundine figures to have a better show than he did when he last challenged Kessler in June of last year at the Sydney Entertainment 
Center. A fight he lost by margins of 4, 4 and an out of whack 12 points officially. While this writer had always felt Anthony would be too much for Green ever since this show down was mentioned five years back, his dominance from the fifth round gave us a look at a world class fighter with freakish ability and miles of improvement still to be made. He has obviously benefited from the input of Roy Jones Snr who has been assisting his father Tony Snr in training camp. They worked together in the Kessler fight but fell short ??? with a lack of offense the main down fall. This time they could hardly have wished for more.

Fighting out of Redfern, Sydney, after weeks of preparation at Baryugil, his fathers hometown in the North of NSW, he put it all together against Green. Mixing a tight defense with a well equipped arsenal. Not only was he too fast ??? he was too good. The way he dictated where the fight was going to be fought, at what pace, the uppercut followed by the long right hand. The 
lead rights. The jab. The hooks to the head and body. The evasion. Side on shoulder chin tuck. The feints. The way he tied Danny up and walked him around. The way he stayed in the pocket, smothering and countering, wasting little ??? firing two fisted salvos when his man covered. It's been a long time since an exhibition of boxing has been displayed in this country 
as eye catching as what Mundine turned on.

The 33 year old Green (167.25 lb / record: 21-3, 19 KO's) has in the opinion of many never been the same fighter since he suffered dehydration in the Perth heat when he out pointed tough New Zealand veteran Sean Sullivan in March 2004. He subsequently got dropped by Argentine Omar Gonzales before scoring a five round cut eye TKO in September '04 and lost the rematch with Markus Beyer for the WBC title in March '05. He then left the Jeff Fenech stable and linked with proven Cuban coach Ismael Salas. In his tune up fights with James Crawford and Kirino Garcia, he looked a lot more composed and while he lacked the aggression he was renowned for he did look a lot more fresher. And thinking more. But after four rounds against Mundine, which his pressure and body attack made the early going close, he looked to run out of ideas. He was momentarily stunned by a right in the fifth and it was pretty much one way traffic from then. Many have suggested he fought the wrong fight. He did not appear to have a Plan B. But on this night, no matter what he tried he would have been shut down. There is one thing the WA warrior has and always will carry and that is a heart as big as the Nullarbor Plain. And that may have been what saw him stay the route. He got caught with some flush rights from a guy who whether people want to acknowledge or not possesses big time one punch power.

What's next for Mundine? Obviously a Kessler return, hopefully by the end of the year ??? depending on how Mikkel's left elbow heals after surgery. Triple A Sam Soliman says he'd agree to fight a rematch with Mundine providing the money was right. Soliman is also reportedly close to a bout with Calzaghe and would take a fight with the Taylor ??? Wright winer at the drop off a hat. Shannan Taylor threw his name in, providing Choc gets down to 160, so there are a couple of local fights that are possibilities. Sakio Bika's trainer Angelo Hyder is crying foul after Markus Beyer retained his belt on May 13 in Germany. But Angelo has fights lined up in the US for the Cameroon Olympian based in Sydney. Who knows. There may even be room for a Green rematch. But that should best be left until he challenges Kessler and Danny gets back with a couple of wins, providing he fights again. Danny told Perth journo's that his future is undecided.

This was Mundine's best win, compared only to his WBA title win against Antwun Echols in 2003 and his deserved but razor thin split decision over Sam Soliman way back in 2001 in only his ninth pro fight (after 4 as an amateur when he was 17). That's the same Sam who gave Winky Wright all he could handle on December 10.

Having watched Mundine box an exhibition with nationally rated Justice Ganiza in January of 1997 while he was playing in the Super League with the competition winning Brisbane Bronco's it was obvious he would become a champion if he ever took the sport on professionally. He's exceeded expectations. After just six years in boxing and turning 31 four days after the fight, he has the world at his feet. He could very well become one of this countries boxing all time greats - and a feature in the P4P listings world wide.​


----------



## aceshigh (May 27, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Mundine vs. Green Review
> 27.06.06 - By *Tony Nobbs:* In the end it was an emphatic display. On March 17 at Aussie Stadium in Sydney, NSW, Anthony Choc Mundine scored a twelve round decision victory over Perth rival Danny Green. The win in front of 30 odd thousand fans and almost an entire country watching on PPV proved that Mundine is what has always said. The Man. At least among Australian super middleweights.
> 
> Sitting ringside Mundine's over all performance was near perfect. Watching the tape over the weekend, it was even better. On the night I gave Green - former WBC ???Interim??? champion -rounds 1, 3 and 4. Mundine - one time WBA title holder - the rest for a 117-111 card. Looking at the tape, it was a shutout after the first. 119-109. The identical score as Kostya Tszyu who commentated along with former IBF 130 lb champion Barry Michael. The ringside officials Derek Milham (Australia)118-112, Pinit Prayadsab (Thailand) 118-111 and Michael Lee (Korea) 116-113. Referee was Terry O'Connor of England who did a stern job and after an early talking too kept both fighters honest and allowed a controversy free contest. At the end they showed the class and sportsmanship their supporters should be proud off.
> ...



im australian and like 95% of other australians i wanna see mundine die in the ring from a brain hemmorage ,,,oh hang on what brain,,,from a puss hemmorage


----------



## GFR (May 31, 2006)

*Johnny Tapia Launches Autobiography Wednesday with L.A. Book Signing

* 

Los ANGELES, CA ??? May 31, 2006 ??? Five-time boxing champion Johnny Tapia will officially launch his newly released autobiography, ???Mi Vida Loca: The Crazy Life of Johnny Tapia??? this week with appearances in Los Angeles and San Antonio. A true-life story stranger-than-fiction, Tapia lost his father before he was born and witnessed the kidnapping of his mother at age eight. She was later murdered, leaving Johnny in the Albuquerque barrio with his abusive, heroin addicted uncles who began entering him into human cockfights as a 9-year-old. He overdosed on his wedding night to Teresa, has been pronounced dead four times and refers to cocaine as ???his mistress.??? For now, Tapia seems to finally have his addiction issues under control and is ready to share his compelling story. Tapia battled drugs, death, poverty and demons to become a legendary champion, beloved by fans for his epic battles, both in and out of the ring.

Just when you thought you???d heard it all, Tapia comes clean with new, compelling stories of abuse, addiction and, ultimately, survival. Bettina Gilois, co-author of Tapia???s book, wrote the recent hit movie ???Glory Road??? and is currently in the re-write stage of Tapia???s movie for Jerry Bruckheimer Productions.. 

Tapia begins his appearance schedule tonight (Tuesday, May 30) when he throws out the ceremonial first pitch before the Angels game in Anaheim.

On Wednesday, May 31 at 6:00 a.m. PST, Tapia will be the in-studio guest on ???Piolín por la Manana??? (???Piolin in the Morning???), Los Angeles???s #1 Morning Drive program, airing on Univision Radio???s KSCA. At 10:30 PST, he will guest in-studio on the nationally syndicated ???The Jim Rome Show,??? which airs on more than 185 radio stations each weekday. Tapia will also appear on a number of Univision radio programs, both local and national, broadcasting from Los Angeles.

On Wednesday evening, Los Angeles area fans are invited to meet Tapia during his first official book-signing event at 6:00 p.m. at the Team L.A. store at Universal CityWalk (1000 Universal Studios Boulevard, Universal City, CA, 818-509-3090).

Later this week, the Tapia tour continues in San Antonio, Texas with a number of appearances sponsored by the San Antonio Univision radio cluster that includes top-rated stations KKOR, KXTN, KBBT, KROM and KCOR.

Tapia will make book signing stops and be available to the media in Chicago, New York and, of course, at home in Albuquerque -- once additional June dates are announced.

Please check www.JohnnyTapia.net frequently for updates and information.​


----------



## oaktownboy (May 31, 2006)

can anyone recommend any mike tyson dvds? know this is off-topic but stores don't sell em anynmore...or if they do, they don't contain the actual fights, but are biographies/documentaries


----------



## GFR (May 31, 2006)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> can anyone recommend any mike tyson dvds? know this is off-topic but stores don't sell em anynmore...or if they do, they don't contain the actual fights, but are biographies/documentaries


http://boxingvideodepot.com/index.html


----------



## section8 (May 31, 2006)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> can anyone recommend any mike tyson dvds? know this is off-topic but stores don't sell em anynmore...or if they do, they don't contain the actual fights, but are biographies/documentaries



http://boxingvideodepot.com/index.html

Try here.  I think they have the Tyson fights, but don't know if they have bios/docus.


----------



## GFR (Jun 1, 2006)

Workout Quotes: Diego Corrales And Vic Darchinyan

 





31.05.06 -Photos: TOM CASINO / SHOWTIME - Diego "Chico" Corrales and Vic Darchinyan participated in an open media workout Wednesday at the IBA Gym in Las Vegas. Saturday on SHOWTIME, Corrales will defend his WBC title against former two-time WBC 135-pound champion Jose Luis Castillo in the third and final installment of their memorable, exciting, epic fight series. In Saturday's co-feature on SHOWTIME CHAMPIONSHIP BOXING (9 p.m. ET/PT, delayed on the west coast) from Thomas & Mack Center, Darchinyan defends his IBF flyweight crown against fellow unbeaten Luis Maldonado. 

*Diego Corrales (40-3, 33 KOs)*

???I have watched both my fights against Castillo a lot to prepare for this fight. We left no stone unturned. I know I will get the ???W??? whether it is by knockout or decision. I don???t worry about whether Castillo makes weight or not. I just focus on my training.??? 

???Having three fights back to back against Castillo, I have to say, they were the most grueling camps. I never trained so hard. I know we will probably beat the crap out of each other in this fight as well. 

???We bring the electricity and excitement boxing was missing. We???ve brought it back in the trilogy.???

???The victory in the 3rd fight solidifies that I am the best lightweight. I proved it before and I???ll prove it again in this fight. Castillo will not be able to touch me. I???m the smarter fighter and the biggest puncher in the lightweight division.???
​



*Vic Darchinyan (25-0, 20 KOs)*

???Maldonado is undefeated, a good fighter and this will be an exciting fight. I???m in good shape. I will knock him out. I am very happy to be on the Corrales-Castillo undercard and fighting on SHOWTIME.???

???If there is a belt on the line, I am willing to move up in weight.???  





_*Diego ???Chico?????? Corrales and Jose Luis Castillo are signed, sealed and ready to deliver once again LIVE on SHOWTIME Saturday, June 3, 2006, (9 p.m. ET/PT, delayed on the west coast). In a terrific match-up of unbeaten flyweights in the SHOWTIME CHAMPIONSHIP BOXING co-feature, International Boxing Federation (IBF)/International Boxing Organization (IBO) Champion Vic ???The Raging Bull?????? Darchinyan will defend his crown against IBF No. 8 contender Luis Maldonado. 

The world???s most talented and courageous lightweights, Corrales and Castillo will collide in their eagerly awaited rubber match for Corrales??? World Boxing Council (WBC) title at the Thomas & Mack Center in Las Vegas, Nevada. The 12-round world title bouts will be co-promoted by Top Rank, Inc., and Gary Shaw Productions, LLC, in association with Caesars Palace and Wynn Las Vegas.*_


----------



## GFR (Jun 3, 2006)

*Darchinyan Retains IBF Title With An Eighth Round TKO Over Maldonado*





LAS VEGAS (June 3, 2006) ??? At 5-foot-5 and 112 pounds, Vic Darchinyan is no bigger than a jockey. He would go largely unnoticed in a crowd. Inside the ring, however, he continues to stand tall. In yet another excellent, crowd-pleasing performance, the exciting, pint sized powerhouse who hits like a heavyweight retained his International Boxing Federation (IBF) flyweight title for a fifth time with an eighth-round TKO over IBF No. 8 contender Luis Maldonado Saturday on SHOWTIME. 

The Darchinyan-Maldonado bout was elevated to the main event on SHOWTIME CHAMPIONSHIP BOXING after the Diego Corrales-Jose Luis Castillo fight was canceled a day earlier after Castillo failed to make the weight. The scheduled 12-round battle of unbeatens took place at the Thomas & Mack Center. It was co-promoted by Top Rank, Inc., and Gary Shaw Productions, LLC, in association with Caesars Palace and Wynn Las Vegas and aired at 9 p.m. ET/PT (delayed on the west coast). Darchinyan (26-0, 21 KOs), of Sydney, Australia, by way of Vanadvor, Armenia, cut the challenger on the right eye in the fourth and was credited with a knockdown in the sixth. 

He was ahead by the scores of 69-62 and 69-63 twice and was totally having his way when the referee stepped in and made a good stop at the 1:38 mark of the eighth round. A forever-stalking, offensive-minded slugger with bone-crunching power, Darchinyan showed once again why he is regarded as one of the hardest hitters pound-for-pound in boxing. The Lord of the Flys, Darchinyan has won eight consecutive bouts by knockout. The southpaw also holds the International Boxing Organization (IBO) 112-pound belt.

Maldonado (33-1-1, 25 KOs), of Mexicali, Mexico, had his moments, especially early, when it appeared Darchinyan might walk right through him. Switching from orthodox to the southpaw stance, counter-punching effectively and using his movement to keep out of harm???s way, Maldonado seemed to confuse the defending champion on occasion. Maldonado gave his best and tried to fight back in a hard-fought, fast-paced match but, in the end, Darchinyan was simply too strong. Maldonado, whose 33-fight winning streak ended when he boxed a draw in his last outing on Feb. 24, 2006, was making his second United States start.​


----------



## GFR (Jun 5, 2006)

*Is James Toney Afraid Of Wladimir Klitschko?

* 




02.06.06 - By *Matt Stein:* According to a recent interview at Seconds Out, James Toney is entertaining fight offers from three different heavyweight champions, from Wladimir Klitschko (46-3, 41 KO's), Sergei Liakhovich to Hasim Rahman. However, Toney's promoter, Dan Goosen, prefers for Toney (69-4-3, 43 KO's) to fight the winner of the Hasim Rahman vs. Oleg Maskaev fight for the WBC heavyweight title, which will be taking place on July 29, 2006. Goosen further states that they'll make their decision on who'll they'll be facing following the weekend. That being said, I think I smell fear coming from Toney's direction and I'm starting to expect that Toney will opt out of fighting Wladimir, and choose the easier option of fighting the winner of Rahman - Maskaev, even though he would likely make more money by fighting Wladimir Klitschko, the current IBF heavyweight champion. 

If the 37-year-old Toney is so confident in his ability, why not risk all and take the bigger fight against Wladimir? Heck, if Wladimir is willing to take the shot, why not Toney?

Let me guess: Toney probably saw Wladimir's fight with Chris Byrd and noticed how Wladimir gave Byrd a seven round beating, ending in a TKO. Seeing this brutal one-sided affair, might be giving Toney second thoughts about wanting to fight an offensive machine like Wladimir. Could that be it? 

Against Hasim Rahman, I scored the fight for Rahman by at least three rounds and felt that Toney was given a gift by receiving a draw. However, in a match with Wladimir, that's a whole different level of a fighter, a more advanced offensive puncher. That's not to say that Rahman can't punch because he has good power. However, Wladimir is a much more devastating puncher, who is capable of knocking an opponent out with every punch. Plus, when you factor in Wladimir's huge height and reach advantage, being that he is 6'6", 244 lbs and is in excellent shape compared to Toney's 5'9" 245 lbs. 

More importantly, Wladimir, who prefers to fight on the outside, would be beyond the range of Toney's shorter reach, forcing Toney to constantly have to make bull-like charges to try and get inside. As we saw in Wladimir's fight with Samuel Peter, trying to get inside on Wladimir has it's own perils, as when Peter almost had his head knocked off in the 12th when he blindly tried to walk in and got blasted with a perfectly thrown left hook that staggered badly. For me, I can understand it if Toney decides to fight the easier fight, since getting badly beaten up, or worse, knocked out, would be a huge blow to his reputation and ego. To be honest, I don't think Toney could make it 12 rounds with Wladimir, no matter what strategy he uses. As many people know, Toney???s noted for his excellent head movement. However, Wladimir is extremely good at picking off a moving target and this tactic would likely turn Toney???s head into a moving speed bag, a target Wladimir would pick apart. 

Let's hope that Toney makes the good choice of choosing to take on Wladimir next, because it would say a lot about him as a fighter and he would win a tremendous amount of respect in the boxing world, as well putting him in the biggest fight of his heavyweight career. Honestly, there's no other heavyweight match out there right now that's bigger than Wladimir vs. Toney. Put it this way, even if Toney loses, he still gains by having made the courageous decision to face someone as talented as Wladimir. Besides that, Toney could always turn around and pick up the pieces and fight for a heavyweight title in another division, possibly against the WBC heavyweight champion, his original plan. What if Toney loses? Sure, it would be humiliating to be beaten to a pulp in front of a world wide audience, but you never know, Toney might win. As was shown in the past by Lamon Brewster, Corrie Sanders and Ross Puritty, Wladimir isn???t infallible.​


----------



## topolo (Jun 5, 2006)

man down


----------



## fufu (Jun 5, 2006)

How about that Topolo vs. Doublebase match.


----------



## topolo (Jun 5, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> How about that Topolo vs. Doublebase match.



It will not be competitive at all.


----------



## GFR (Jun 5, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> How about that Topolo vs. Doublebase match.



Doublebace will try the rope a dope but it will not help him .


----------



## GFR (Jun 10, 2006)

Cotto Schools Malignaggi!
10.06.06 - By *Izyaslav ???Slava??? Koza:* Tonight in front of a largely pro Puerto Rican crowd, Miguel Cotto its native son, gave his fellow latinos something else to celebrate besides the upcoming parade. His foe Pauli Malignaggi received a sound thrashing for all the garbage he talked before the bout, and all the posing he did for the cameras. Interestingly enough now he won???t have to pucker his face, because Cotto gave him the equivalent of a botox injection by breaking the right part of his jaw. The pain didn???t end there as late left from Miguel landed straight on the nose and mouth of Malignaggi making both ooze blood. All in all the fight left a very satisfying feeling for me since I had picked Cotto to win and was happy with the result. 

Although the commentators tried to make it seem like Malignaggi was doing pretty well to be honest I was not in agreement. Really after the knockdown in round 2 and the hard punches Malignaggi took in round 1, I think he realized Cotto was not going to get fazed by his pitter pat punches. Malignaggi???s offense then amounted to doing one of two things, where in a: he ran away and threw many fast flashy combos which landed on Cotto???s gloves and did little damage, or b.) ran in looking to tie Cotto down. 

In regards to strategy ???a,??? the only reason the commentators believed that this sort of punching was doing damage was because Cotto seemed drained and thus indirectly seemingly bothered by the punches. In my opinion this was more a matter of him being weight drained, and thus improperly prepared for the fight. Still it is an amazing testament to his dedication that he came in roughly 2 pounds under the limit, visibly dry in the face and still managed to bring the fight to Malignaggi. Late in the fight he regained his wind, and seemingly became more motivated after he busted the rest of Malignaggi???s face and cruised comfortably till the end. 

Strategy ???b??? from Malignaggi was met with excellent inside roughness from Cotto. For one as I mentioned in my infamous Calzaghe Lacy write up, if a guy is there to hold and tie up, the opponent must be ready to get down and dirty. Miguel Cotto seeing as he is such a tremendous fighter, was not going to let his opponent get away with grappling him. In response to these tactics Miguel tried to always twist his arms in such a way as to get Malignaggi off balance, or more importantly he employed the Mayweather Jr. patented forearm to the head, which is a great deterrent to guys looking to put their arms around you and come in to break the action. Sure it may seem dirty, but as I said many times I believe that is the only way to respond, by fighting fire with fire, when the referee does not step in and do his job. By the way I felt Smoger was totally off his game in this respect. Whenever Malignaggi would come in and grapple he would tell him to push off, even though Malignaggi was the one initiating the clinches. Shouldn???t it have been the other way around where Smoger should have told Cotto to push off, or better yet, forced Malignaggi to stop wrestling? 

In any case Cotto was clearly the better fighter, even if under prepared to fight at this weight, and I tip my hat off to him for living up to high expectations. Hopefully he will move to 147, where he should be much stronger. As far as Malignaggi as I said I don???t believe he deserves all the ???job well done,??? kudos he got as he was there mostly to survive, possibly hoping the weight problems for Cotto might pay off late. In any case he does deserve credit as any boxer does, I am just not sure if he deserves that much that we should overlook the events of the fight.

IN OTHER ACTION?????????.. 

Bobby Pacquio looked relatively better this time around against Kevin Kelley, then in his last outing a blatant robbery win against Carlos Hernandez. It could be that Kelley is old so there can???t be that much stock put into the win. Interestingly enough Pacquio put Kelley away with a body punch but landed a low blow right before that. The referee ruled it a low blow at first it seemed, but once the ringside keeper started counting the referee seemed to change his mind and count out Kelley. To his credit Kelley was more upset that he lost rather then that he was hit low, simply because in truth the low blow was not really the punch that made him go down, but still seeing as the punch was down there, and the ref did call it an ???LB??? Kelley should have been given a chance to recover. To be honest I don???t think it would have mattered anyway. 

Jesus Chavez jr. continued his winning ways by beating up on another relatively unknown fighter with a decent record. This time around the victim in question did come out rather aggressive and for the first round it seemed like he could do something, but all hope of that disappeared when Chavez took the man???s punches and opened up viciously forcing the ref to stop it after the first knockdown of the fight. 

Tommy Zibkowski, a Notre Dame football player, made an impressive and quite professional, pro debut by taking out cannon fodder opponent Robert Bell. Tommy Z caught the guy about 40 seconds in, and after he got up on shaky legs and a seemingly strong lack of desire to fight, Zibkowski clocked him with a left that spun Bell completely around and forced the ref to rush in and stop the contest. After the Zibkowski summed up the bout by saying he wanted to show that he was a professional fighter and not simply a celebrity or an athlete trying out boxing. 

Thoughts on the Hopkins Tarver fight 

Bernard Hopkins made history of sorts tonight in a one sided domination of Antonio ???Lazy Man??? Tarver to capture the Light Heavyweight crown. Though I did not make an official prediction I was leaning towards a Hopkins victory for the simple fact that I believe Antonio Tarver does not know how to be a champion. While the man does have talent, the problem is he celebrates his victories way too much, and that happened after each of his key wins, which were followed in succession by key losses. 

After watching the kind of toll fluctuations in weight take on a fighter the age and talent of Roy Jones Jr., Tarver completely ignored them and followed suit. How can somebody in their right mind, go up something like 40 pounds, and then shed that weight quickly in order to fight of all people fitness freak Bernard Hopkins? PLUS he did at 37 years of age.

 Miguel Cotto, a 20 something in the prime of his life, has problems with shedding pounds and yet Antonio Tarver just doesn???t give a damn. Really its pathetic to witness, and it is not surprising that Hopkins made him look goofy. Tarver was sucking wind hard against Johnson and against Jones in the first fight, and he was most likely fitter for those bouts then he was for this one. 

This is precisely why its kind of hard to congratulate Hopkins all that much on winning this bout seeing as the calculating business man in him probably planned this all along. Not only did he know that Tarver tires, but also that with Rocky 6 and the extra weight, Tarver would be even worse off. Still I guess for a 41 year old this is a hell of an accomplishment so some praise is due. 

Coincidentally, I had no problem in picking the Cotto Malignaggi pay per view over the Hopkins Tarver one, and part of the reason was Tarver???s attitude. Though he probably thought that ???no respect??? mouth of his would get extra pay per view buys, I simply smiled and became more confident in picking the MSG card. Tarver doesn???t get any respect because like I said I believe he doesn???t know how to be a champion, and also when that is coupled with a huge ego, that makes for one really unappealing character.

 Congratulations to Miguel Cotto, Bernard Hopkins and all tonight???s winners, including local Andrey Tsurkan who pulled off an upset stoppage over Hector Camacho Jr.​


----------



## GFR (Jun 12, 2006)

*Hopkins Personifies Greatness*





12.06.06 - By *Geoffrey Ciani:* Saturday night, Bernard Hopkins added another chapter to his illustrious storybook career when he defeated Antonio Tarver in a lopsided mismatch. Who could have imagined that Hopkins would dismantle Tarver with such ease? After all, isn???t it ill-advised for a 41 year old fighter to jump _two weight classes_ to face the division???s top dog? Indeed, under ordinary circumstances such a move would seem destined for failure. However, there???s nothing ???ordinary??? about Bernard Hopkins and ???failure??? is not a part of his vocabulary. 

Throughout the fight, Tarver feebly pawed with his jab as he hopelessly followed Hopkins around, only to be caught by lunging right hands that never seemed to miss the mark. It was a marvel to watch, as time and time again, Hopkins repeatedly lulled Tarver into a false sense of security. Tarver simply had no answers for the brilliant tactical display put forth by _The Executioner_. 

He was essentially reduced to fighting a one-dimensional fight, looking to land a big left in hopes of ending it. However, Tarver???s left hand rarely found its target, as the elusive Hopkins saw them coming a mile away. Hopkins???s versatility as a prize-fighter proved to be way more than Tarver could handle. 

Versatility has always been Hopkins???s strongest attribute. He???s one of the few boxers out there capable of fighting however the situation demands. He can box or brawl, he can fight from the outside or on the inside, his offense and defense are equally impeccable, and he has an uncanny ability at making the proper adjustments during the course of a fight. Additionally, Hopkins has incredible footwork that???s grossly underrated; he always seems to know where he has to be and he almost always manages to be there. And to top it all off, he has absolutely amazing stamina. It often seems as if Hopkins gets stronger as the fight progresses. Indeed, had he fought in an earlier era, he???d have been extremely well-suited for fifteen round fights. 

Hopkins has an amazing work ethic that enables him to be successful, even at the advanced age of 41. He???s one of the few professional athletes who trains 365 days a year. By his own admission, he treats his body ???like a temple???. Clearly, this not only affords him to be in top physical condition but it also helps strengthen his mental fortitude, because as awesome as Hopkins is _physically_, it???s his mental strength that has enabled him to become one of the greatest boxers who ever laced up the gloves. 

Hopkins imposed his will on Tarver early and often. This was something Roy Jones was never able to accomplish in his three fights with Tarver. That Hopkins was able to thoroughly dominate Jones???s conqueror speaks volumes in an historical context. On one hand, you have Jones ??? a fighter who never dared to be great; on the other, you have Hopkins ??? a fighter who always strived for greatness. Jones might well have more ???accolades??? than Hopkins, but the truth of the matter is, Jones is no Hopkins. 

Jones' ???greatness??? was largely predicated on media hype. Indeed, Jones always seemed to choose the path of least resistance. Mere coincidence cannot explain the fact that Jones always somehow managed to avoid the biggest challenge in each division he entered. Yet, under the protective umbrella of the US media, Jones was rarely scrutinized for this. It seemed as if people were more interested in watching his flashy style than they were at seeing him fight the best available challenges. Greatness is not founded on flashy skills that make one appear better than he is when he???s fighting inferior opposition. In contrast, Hopkins always sought out the toughest challenges he could find. In this light, it makes perfect sense that Jones always managed to weasel his way out of the long awaited rematch with Hopkins, but in the end, Hopkins got the last laugh ??? for he is undoubtedly the best fighter of his generation. 

So what does this win do for Hopkins? Well, in terms of legacy, I suppose it just amplifies something that was already well-established. *Hopkins is clearly an all-time great, as evidenced by his record number of title defenses in the middleweight division. Now, Hopkins has accomplished something that even Sugar Ray Robinson was never able to do, by beating ???the man??? in the light-heavyweight division.* That he did this at such an advanced age after spending almost his entire career in the middleweight division only further amplifies this. 

The only question now is, will this be the last chapter of this illustrious storybook career? Well, in a way, this victory was the perfect way for _The Executioner_ to end his career. He helped erase the extremely controversial loss he suffered at the hands of Jermain Taylor in their rematch last December and this gives him the opportunity to cap his career on a high note. Regardless, it???s got to be tough to walk away after such a dominating performance. I wouldn???t be the least bit surprised if Hopkins continued fighting at an elite level for several more years if he chose to do so. After all, Hopkins personifies greatness.​


----------



## GFR (Jun 16, 2006)

*Bob Fitzsimmons - The Greatest Pound For Pound Puncher Ever?*





16.06.06 - By *Jim Dorney:* The fact that Bob Fitzsimmons died in 1917 and very little film of him exists means that quite a lot of casual boxing fans will never have heard of him. That's a real shame. Fitzsimmons was, without a shadow of a doubt, one of the most memorable characters in boxing. He completely defied everything -How you're meant to look, how you're meant to fight, what weight you're meant to fight at, how old you're meant to fight on for & many others. 

The catchphrase 'The bigger they are, the harder they fall' was attributed to Fitzsimmons which he apparently remarked as he entered the ring against Ed Dunkhorst, allegedly one of the heaviest boxers ever. It's said that Dunkhorst sometimes entered the ring at over 400lbs, making his moniker 'The human freight car' somewhat appropriate!

Bob Fitzsimmons was born in Helston, a small town in Cornwall, England in 1867. When he was still a young boy his family emigrated to Timaru, New Zealand, where Fitzsimmons learned to box. He entered a tournament organised by bare-knuckle legend Jem Mace as a 14-year-old lightweight & won by beating the 200lbs plus 'Timaru Terror' - A blacksmith who was the scourge of the local rings.

Fitzsimmons was a blacksmith himself (as was Jem Mace) who worked at his brother Jarret's forge. It was there that he developed the awesome upper-body strength that would give him his inhuman punching power. He later turned professional in Australia and bar a fight against Australian middleweight rival, Jim Hall that he threw because he was told he wouldn't get paid if he didn't lose, he beat everybody, including Hall by way of knockout rematch.

Feeling that he wasn't getting anywhere fast in Australia, Bob travelled to the States to challenge the mighty Jack 'Nonpareil' Dempsey, considered one of the greatest of the early middleweight champions. Both weighing in over 10 lbs under the middleweight limit, Fitzsimmons, who was unheard of in America and due to his odd appearance a huge underdog, obliterated Dempsey, completely finishing him as a fighter. He went on to defend the middleweight title against a couple of credible challengers such as Dan Creedon before he decided to go all the way to the heavyweight title of the world.

To put Fitzsimmons' achievements into perspective, we must first examine the man himself. Fitzsimmons stood a shade under 6ft tall, with extremely skinny legs that broadened out into a remarkably muscled back and shoulders. He looked like a heavyweight from the waist up, and a lightweight from the waist down. He was ginger-haired, giving away his family's Irish heritage, balding, and his freckled face burnt easily in the sun. He was, quite simply, just not what a boxer is supposed to look like. Sometimes his curious appearance caused laughter amongst audiences, wondering how this strange-looking man had come to practice the noble art. But, as the noted boxing historian Tracy Callis says in his excellent biography of Fitzsimmons, no-one that fought him laughed.

Nicknames for the great man included "the fighting machine on stilts," "the freckled freak," "speckled Bob," "ruby Robert" and simply "the Cornishman." Fitzsimmons always considered himself quintessentially British, and Cornish above that.

Bob was one of the first ever truly scientific boxers. The man he won the heavyweight title from, James J. Corbett is generally acknowledged as the father of modern scientific boxing, and while Fitzsimmons wasn't quite as flashy a stylist, his science laid in his ability to punch. He wrote a book on boxing, instructing his readers on how to utilise their weight and balance to get the full effect of a punch, and he could hit equally hard with either hand.

After Corbett beat the legendary John L. Sullivan, the last of the bareknuckle heavyweight champions, he announced his retirement. It wasn't to last. Fitzsimmons knocked out Peter Maher in 90 seconds to claim the title & Corbett, who disliked Bob intensely, 'unretired', mooting his claim. Corbett hated Fitzsimmons so much because Bob was so vocal in calling him out, yet wasn't even a heavyweight. Fitzsimmons' prime fighting weight was around 167 lbs, which is under the super-middleweight limit. He was this weight when he beat the much heavier Corbett for the title with his famous 'solar plexus' left hook to the body, severely winding Corbett and putting him out for the count.

* Fitzsimmons was the first ever middleweight champion to hold the heavyweight crown, and unlike subsequent fighters that have repeated this feat, he was still to all intents & purposes a middleweight when he did it.* *By contrast Roy Jones Jr. was 193lbs when beat John Ruiz, and whilst 193lbs is considered light for a heavyweight nowadays, it's nearly two stones heavier
than what Bob fought at - And Fitzsimmons won by knockout.*

Further evidence to his enormous punching power was after he lost the title in a tough contest to James J. Jeffries, (who outweighed him by around 55 lbs and was three inches taller) he was granted a return a couple of years later, after knocking out the respected contenders Gus Ruhlin and Tom Sharkey. *All this at the sprightly age of 39, which was unheard of at the time.*

For round after round Fitzsimmons outlanded and outsped Jeffries, battering him beyond recognition. According to onlookers, Jeffries' visage was horrific after a few rounds - Fitzsimmons broke his nose and jaw, cut him badly over both eyes and cheeks, and broke one of his ribs to boot. Not bad for a 39 year old bald ginger middleweight! Only the subhuman countenance and comparative youth of Jeffries kept him in it, and without doubt it would have been stopped today and Fitzsimmons would have been the first man to regain the heavyweight championship. Finally Bob punched himself out, and Jeffries somehow managed to see well enough out of his mangled eyes to find a left hook to knock the grand old man out.

* But that wasn't all - At the age of 42, Bob became the second man ever to hold the new light-heavyweight title, (again weghing in well under the limit)* beating George Gardner, and putting him down several times in the process. He should really have ended it there - But like so many other fighters, his ego and desire kept him on for too many fights. Some he won, but most he lost, and he died poor from pneumonia at the age of 54, after fighting his last fight at 51.

* He was the first ever boxer to win titles at three different weights, and for those titles to range from middleweight to heavyweight when he was only really a middleweight, is extraordinary.* All who fought him agreed that he certainly punched like a heavyweight and his knockout percentage is impressive by heavyweight standards. I won't deny that there have been some men in history who have likely hit harder than him, but these would have been men who considerably outweighed him. It's my belief that pound for pound, Bob Fitzsimmons was the hardest hitting fighter for his weight in history. Don't let that you've not heard of him or know little about him influence your decision - Look up his record and see the men he knocked out, then consider that he was very close to stopping (and certainly would have done by today's standards) the mighty Jim Jeffries in his prime, who is generally acknowledged as having on of the sturdiest chins in heavyweight history. There's no denying it, other than him being an brilliant fighter, Bob Fitzsimmmons was a phenomenal hitter.​


----------



## GFR (Jun 17, 2006)

McCall, Brown set for                return!​ *[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]FORMER                WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION OLIVER MCCALL 
              AND TOP CRUISERWEIGHT CONTENDER DALE BROWN 
              TO COMPETE ON JUNE 30 CARD[/FONT]*
             [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]                June 15, 2006               [/FONT]
             [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]They                come from vastly different pasts and have taken diverse journeys                to their current spots in the boxing world, but former world heavyweight                champion Oliver McCall and top Cruiserweight contender Dale Brown                have the same goals to be the best and to be called Champion.[/FONT]
             [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]On Friday, June 30th, both veterans will be back                in action and looking to move closer to those goals when they compete                in separate bouts on the highly anticipated Ring Warriors card at                the Seminole Hard Rock Live Arena in Hollywood, Florida.[/FONT]
             [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]McCall will                face hard-hitting Gary "Bring Da Pain" Bell in a ten round                contest, and Brown will battle Colorado's Shane Swartz, also in                a ten rounder.[/FONT]
             [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]In the main                event, unbeaten knockout artist Juan Urango will face Australia's                Naoufel Ben Rabah in a 12 round bout for the vacant IBF super lightweight                championship of the world. ESPN2 Friday Night Fights will televise                the show, beginning at 9pm ET / 6pm PT.[/FONT]
             [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Blessed with                a cast-iron chin and the punch to match, Oliver McCall (46-8, 33                KOs) is best remembered by fight fans for his stirring second round                knockout of Lennox Lewis in 1994, a win that earned him the WBC                Heavyweight Championship. After defending his crown with a decision                over the legendary Larry Holmes, The Atomic Bull would lose the                title to Frank Bruno in 1995, but he has rebounded since then, racking                up 20 victories against just two defeats, including a first round                stoppage of Oleg Maskaev, who will be challenging for Hasim Rahman's                world title later this summer. In Brooklyn's Gary Bring Da Pain                Bell (22-4-1, 15 KOs), McCall will be facing a talented fighter                who many believe is one or two wins away from challenging the elite                in boxing's glamour division.[/FONT]
             [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Calgary's Dale                Brown (35-4-1, 22 KOs) is revered at home and abroad for his class                outside the ring and his skill and determination in it. An 11 year                veteran of the sport,* Brown has suffered through some tough times                in the ring, most recently losing a highly controversial decision                to current undisputed Cruiserweight Champion O'Neil Bell in May                of 2005,* but with two wins in a row since that fight, Cowboy has                dusted himself off and is gearing up for another title run, starting                with his bout on June 30 against Shane Swartz (17-4, 12 KOs), who                has been in with world-class competition such as Calvin Brock, Malik                Scott, and Grigory Drozd over the course of his ten year career.[/FONT]


----------



## aceshigh (Jun 17, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> McCall, Brown set for                return!​ *[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]FORMER                WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION OLIVER MCCALL
> AND TOP CRUISERWEIGHT CONTENDER DALE BROWN
> TO COMPETE ON JUNE 30 CARD[/FONT]*
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]                June 15, 2006               [/FONT]
> ...



is this a fucking joke?????????????????


----------



## GFR (Jun 17, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> is this a fucking joke?????????????????


[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Dale                Brown vs Bell, I scored it for Dale big time. Bell looked like shit and lost almost every round.

Here are the judges scores
[/FONT]Judge: *Richard Green 117-111* | Judge: Robert Hoyle 116-112 | Judge: Michael Pernick 115-113

Total fixed fight, I had it 117-111 Brown, how Richard Green had the same score for Bell is pure corruption or incompetence.


----------



## GFR (Jun 17, 2006)

Rocky Marciano: Was Rocky Overrated?





16.06.06 - By *Karen Belford:* Hello East Side People. On Saturday, ESPN is going to be having a six-hour telecast devoted to Rocky Marciano, who in case you didn???t know, is the only heavyweight champion to retire undefeated. His record, an unbelievable 49-0, is hard for me to even imagine, seeing that it looks and sounds so good. That is, until I take a peek at who he actually fought during his career. Anyway, I thought I would chime in with some thoughts for this wonderful occasion, for it???s not every day that we get to see footage of a great hero like Marciano, at least not on free television. 

Normally, I don't really enjoy reading about fighters from the distant past, probably because, I feel, that boxing was more unskilled back then, the fighters looked so weak, and the heavyweight division, in particular, so watered down due to many of the young American men being forced to serve in the Korean War. Marciano, though, seems to mean a lot to people, almost seeming like a symbol for some of them, especially for the bitter and small-minded ones. If you for one second question Marciano's record, it's as if you comitted some cardinal sin or something. Give me a break, will you? He was a good fighter, but not that good. 

While I am fond of the heavyweight division, I don't really consider Marciano to be a true heavyweight given his short stature, which, at 5'11" 185 lb, he would even be considered small for Cruiserweight in this day and age. However, Marciano???s good luck of fighting during the war years, which had to have had a dramatic effect on the pool of quality opponents to compete with. I mean, it hardly seems sporting that there were so few quality fighters to gauge Marciano's talent.

What's even worse, Marciano's career heavyweight championship rein, a mere three years and 7 seven fights, came about, luckily for him, after Joe Louis, Ezzard Charles and Jersey Joe Walcott, had aged beyond their prime, leaving Marciano free beat up on the older warriors when they weren???t at their best. Even with most of the fighters either being in their upper 30's to early forties, Marciano had all he could handle with them considering their advanced age. Probably, for many people, what I'm saying about Marciano, is a bitter pill to swallow, but if you look into his ring history very far, I'm sure most of you would come to the same conclusion. 

Of course, I still consider what Marciano accomplished in the ring to be extraordinary, yet I can keep it in proportion based on his level of competition. All the same, he succeeded very well at beating what was in front of him, and I commend him for that. I mean, who wouldn't want to retire young (age 33) and rich, with an undefeated record (49-0, 43 KO's) and get out while you were at your top? Without giving it much of a look, it appears to be an incredible accomplishment. 

In October 1951, Rocky Marciano, with a 37-0 record, built largely on easy opposition, he met up with ex-heavyweight champion, Joe Louis, who by this time was 37-years-old, balding and fighting for the very last occasion. Sadly, Marciano beat the great champion, stopping Louis in the 8th round. However, despite losing, Louis had his moments in the fight, connecting frequently with his still powerful right hand to the head of Marciano, who looked dramatically smaller than the 6'2' 213 lb, Louis. 

In watching the fight, the lasting impression in my mind was how good Louis looked, even in a losing effort, compared to the young, 28-year-old Marciano, who many people in the boxing world were raving about at the time. Based on what I saw, I think a younger Joe Louis would have very easily have knocked out Marciano, especially when you consider that Louis was both the bigger fighter, and more powerful puncher.

Following that fight, Marciano first fought for a heavyweight championship, defeating champion, Joe Walcott (51-16-2, 32 KO's), on September 1952. In case people don???t know this, Walcott was 38-years-old, and one fight away from retirement when he took this fight. However, despite Walcott's age and many ring wars, he completely dominated Marciano from the onset, knocking him down in the first round with a big left hand to head. Marciano made it up, but then took a one-sided beating all the way until the 13th round, when Marciano connected with a big right hand that dropped Walcott for the 10 count, completely out cold. To be sure, Marciano did what he had to do to win, but he looked less than impessive being bounced around the ring by a fighter close to 40-years-old. Not what you would expect for someone who is considered to be one of the best, if not the best heavyweight of all time. 

Eight months later, in May 1953, Marciano met up with Walcott, once more, although this time, Walcott seemed a shell of himself, and seemed to freeze at the opening bell, as Marciano pounced on him, quickly knocking out a fearful looking Walcott, in the 1st round. I've seen this fight many times and always come to the same conclusion, that Walcott didn't seem mentally ready for the bout on this night and probably should have stayed home or maybe called in sick. Clearly, it wasn't the best way for Walcott to end his career, considering I think he had a little more left, at least enough to beat Marciano, if Walcott hadn't been so afraid. 

Later that same year, in September 1953, Marciano would face an old nemesis of his, Roland Lastarza, who had previously fought Marciano in 1950, losing a very close decision. However, this time, instead of trying to fight aggressively, Lastarza fought more passively, allowing Marciano to stalk him and take the fight to him. It was a bad strategy, nevertheless, and it cost Lastarza, when Marciano caught up with him in the 11th round and knocked him out. 

In June 1954, fought Ezzard Charles, then 33-years-old, another small heavyweight much like Marciano, although with smooth ring moves and much more skills than Marciano brings to the ring. However, by this point in Ezzard Charles' incredible career, he fought countless ring wars, having had fought over 90 times as a professional, with a ring record of 79-10. Clearly, from an outsider's perspective, Charles had fought one too many fights and was beyond his prime years. Still, though, Charles gave Marciano a boxing lesson over the first three quarters of the fight, before tiring in the later rounds and losing a close 15-round decision to Marciano. Frankly, I consider this fight to be no worse than a draw for Charles, if not an out right victory, because he won all the early rounds as far as the 9th, before Marciano started coming on. You have to remember, though, this was the 1950's, so it's no real surprise, that Marciano got the nod when it came to the score cards.

Unbelievably, after this incredible war, three months later, Marciano and Ezzard Charles, once again, got back in the ring together. To Marciano's credit, he showed integrity by fighting Charles a second time, although it was clearly an easy decision for him, one made for financial reasons, considering that that their first fight had been such a huge success with the public. This time, Charles's punches sliced and diced Marciano's face, splitting his nose wide open in a grotesque, disfiguring manner, and cutting him on his eyebrow, in the early going. Somehow, Marciano was able to gut it out, coming back to stop Charles in the 8th round. Charles was knocked down twice in the 8th, but fought heroically, despite losing the fight. 

Sadly, this fight would signal the end for Charles as a contender, for he would fight on bravely for the next four years, losing 13 times and winning 10. His two fights with Marciano, among the many others in his career, would appear to have taken out the best of him. However, at the same time, Marciano, also appeared to be slowing down, and although he was only 31-years-old, he was starting to show signs of wear and tear. 

In May 1955, Marciano had a relatively easy win over the British fighter, Don Cockell, beating him into a 9th round submission. Cockell, although up for the fight, he was steamrolled by Marciano???s big punches, to the point where Cockell could no longer raise his arms to properly defend himself, leaving open his chin for Marciano???s power shots. 

Finally, perhaps sensing that his abilities were starting to diminish, Marciano fought for the final time on September 21, 1955, against 38-year-old ring veteran, Archie Moore (149-19-9, 107 KO???s). Despite his age, Moore was well preserved, and actually looked younger than Marciano, who was beginning to bald and show signs of putting on weight. To take this fight, Moore was moving up from the light heavyweight division, where he had dominated for the past three years, winning 24 consecutive fights before moving up to the heavyweight division to challenge Marciano for his title. 

The fight got off to a vicious start with Moore taking the fight to Marciano and landing the harder, quicker shots. Moore, at 5???11 185, was roughly the same size as Marciano but much faster hands and the harder puncher. In 2nd round, Moore tagged Marciano with a tremendous shot, knocking him to the canvas, visibly hurt. Marciano made it back up, but took a lot of punishment from Moore for the next 5 rounds. However, by the 8th round, Marciano???s constant pressure began to wear down Moore, who wasn???t accustomed to being forced to fight at such a pace, considering that he had been a knockout artist for much of his career and usually ended his fights rather quickly with stunning knockouts. 

Finally, the end came in the 9th round, when Marciano stopped a weary Moore, who could no longer take Marciano???s furious punishment and was beaten into submission. 

Shortly after this fight, however, Marciano, at the age of 33, announced his retirement from boxing in April 1956. The announcement was a shock for many people, needless to say, for they figured that Marciano was going to hold onto the title for years to come, and had not seen a fighter quit while at the top. Perhaps this fight, including his two ring wars with Ezzard Charles, gave him a hint that he didn???t have much longer. Or possibly, Marciano might have been hearing the footsteps up the next heavyweight champion, Floyd Patterson, who was a young up and coming contender, with a 30-1 record at the time of Marciano???s retirement. Patterson would later win the vacant heavyweight title, stopping Archie Moore in the 5th round in November 1956, the same year that Marciano retired.

Personally, as I???ve already stated, I feel that Marciano was tremendously overrated as a fighter. He was good, yes, but he fought his toughest fights against fighters that were, for the most part, beyond their best years. So, when looking at his accomplishments, one must keep that in mind, otherwise you???re seeing a warped image of how good Marciano really was. Moreover, his ring record of 49-0, was largely build on fighting 2nd and 3rd tier fighters, opponents that were essentially ring fodder and were easily knocked out by quality fighters. 

Historically, this too, is something that escapes people when looking at Marciano???s record. Indeed, if you were to take a good look at Marciano???s ring record, the only real quality fighters that he beat during his career were Joe Louis, Archie Moore, Ezzard Charles, Rex Layne, Roland Lastarza, Harry ???Kid??? Matthews, and Jersey Joe Walcott. Not too good, is it? Especially when you throw in the fact that best ones out of the list, that is, Charles, Louis, Walcott and Moore, were either in their late 30???s, early forties or worn out from too many ring wars. 

And, finally, in regards to Marciano???s supposedly devastating power, it, too, was completely overrated. Marciano, although he had 43 record knockouts on his record, he wasn???t a one-punch knockout artist or even the hardest puncher in the division, for that matter. If you want to look at harder punchers, Walcott, Louis, and Moore, were much harder punchers than Marciano ever was. Contrary to what people think, Marciano???s knockout were the result of his tremendous stamina, for he could punch nonstop without resting, resulting in Marciano clubbing his opponents into submission rather than stopping them with a tremendous shot. Throw in the fact that the vast majority of his opponents were of marginal ability, along with the old age and ring wear of the ones that were good, and you get a beautiful record of 49-0. It looks good on paper, but it hardly means that you were the best. 



[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*comments* [/FONT]


​ *        ForemanRules                         *
*       My  brain just exploded!!      *
      18.06.06      @       07:48:12 


*damn       - * 
       I disagree with the writer all the way. Marciano is not the greatest in terms of skills and power but he is the greatest in terms of heart and determination to win. That's the true character to be the greatest heavyweight champion of all time. 
      18.06.06      @       07:33:56                                     
*        Tachyeon       -* 
             Ring Guy and 4 score didn't I see you guys holding Neo Nazi posters and flags at the World cup.      
      18.06.06      @       07:17:42                                     
*        phil                         * 
             cash money rocky wasn't overrated.      
      18.06.06      @       07:15:32                                     
*        Tomato-Can                         * 
             oops, I meant their, not there...      
      18.06.06      @       06:47:11                                     
*        Tomato-Can                         * 
       So now only literate people are aloud to post? I don't get it, since when do you need to use so called proper English to be a boxer, a boxing fan, or to just plain post on a boxing site? Not to cool belittling someone based on there English skills. 
      18.06.06      @       06:44:57                                     
*        Karch                         * 
       Karen doesn't know what she's talking about... Remember she's the nit who recently picked Audley Harrison and Roy Jones to KO Wladimir Klitschko -- She actually thinks Roy should go back up to haavyweight and he'd be great against these big, clumsey slow guys... and that Audley Harrison is the future of the Heavyweight Division and would trounce Klitschko if they fought... The crowning stupidity to me is saying Archie Moore was a much harder puncher than Marciano ... Well...why didn't he knock him out then??? 
      18.06.06      @       06:10:17                                     
*        Ring guy                         * 
       Pimple- I find it had to understand what you'e saying, mainly because I'm a little deaf to "jive talk", which I presume is what you are using. Every gym had weights then, and you can be certain that Rocky lifted weights. A piece of equipment that EVERY gym had, was a collection of flat cast-iron plates, balanced on top of each other, in two columns, and made to clip onto each other, so that you could vary the weight to be lifted. The top one on each side was connected to a cord, run over a pulley. The fighter would back up to the wallboard, grasp a cord grip with each hand, and pull forward, downwards, sideways or upward, depending on which muscles he wished to develop, keeping his back immovable against the wall board. A great arm, chest and shoulder workout. They still have this very equipment in hospital rehabilitation areas. Depending on what weights were clipped on, he'd get an equivalent weight lifting workout. Also there were indian clubs, as well as normal barbells from small to mdium size. 
      18.06.06      @       06:02:50


----------



## GFR (Jun 24, 2006)

*Mesi Looks Ordinary In Decision Over Tessier*





24.06.06 - By *Jeff Bastasini:* Joe Mesi (31-0, 25 KO's) in his second fight since returning from injury suspension, earned a 6-round unanimous decision over Canadian, Stephane Tessier (3-8, 1 KO) on Friday night at the Uniprix Stadium, in Montreal, Canada. However, Mesi, 32, looked far from impressive, appearing to be at least 10 lbs overweight and much slower than he was before his suspension began two years earlier. His once impressive handspeed seems to have vanished, including most his power, since his punches looked weak and had no effect on Tessier. Nevertheless, it hardly mattered against a fighter as limited as Tessier, 33, who was clearly out of his league against Mesi. The fight was one-sided from the beginning with Mesi landing continously and using ring movement to set up shots. 

However, Tessier had his moments, tagging Mesi with left hooks and straight rights that snapped Mesi's head back. I personally didn't like Mesi's reaction to the blows, as he seemed bothered by the punches, even though Tessier isn't noted for having a lot of power. Mesi's defense was largely nonexistent, as he seemed unable to block punches, even the slow telegraphed punches thrown by Tessier. Instead, Mesi was forced to use lots of ring movement to avoid Tessier's attacks.* It looked odd, somehow, the picture of Mesi, a fighter with 25 KO's on his record, being stalked by a fighter with only 1 KO in his short career.* In the 6th and final round, Mesi threw over 90 punches, looking to finish strong with a knockout, perhaps. 

However, towards the end of the round, Mesi looked tired and was eating big right hands by Tessier and looked to be one or two shots away from being stopped. The final judges scores were 60-54, 60-54 and 59-55, all for Mesi. Overall, I was not impressed with Mesi, and I don't like his chances against a top ten fighter, even if Mesi does lose the weight. Mesi will be returning to the ring, most likely next month.​ 
​


----------



## topolo (Jun 24, 2006)

bump


----------



## GFR (Jun 25, 2006)

*Clifford Etienne ???The Black Rhino??? Sentenced to 150 Years in Prison

* 24.06.06 - By *Craig Parrish:* In a sad tale, Clifford Etienne, nicknamed ???The Black Rhino???, has been sentenced to 150 years in prison due to his involvement in a crime spree in Baton Rouge. 

* Etienne, who in his career fought the likes of Mike Tyson and Nikolay Valuev*, learned to box in prison and now returns to those roots from where he sprang into the boxing world. He was convicted in March for a robbery of a check cashing business, then, in a desperate move he hijacked a car with two children inside before being apprehended when he wrecked the stolen vehicle. According to police, Ettienne attempted to fire at them but his weapon jammed. A jury did not believe his defense team???s claim that Etienne did not know what he was doing due to drugs and sentenced him to 150 years, without the possibility of parole. 

Ettienne has previously served 10 years in prison for armed robbery. He was paroled in 1998 and began his professional boxing career. Mike Tyson destroyed Etienne in a bout that lasted 49 seconds, and current WBA Champ Nikolay Valuev scored a 3rd round KO over the ???Black Rhino??? on May 14th, 2005. 

Often in boxing we hear inspirational tales of men who come from prison and conquer the heights of our sport, such as Bernard Hopkins. Other times, we read of sad tales of fighters like Etienne on the last page of the sports section 

This is one of those stories.











​


----------



## GFR (Jul 2, 2006)

*James Toney Signs To Fight Samuel Peter - "Lights Out" Proves He's Still Hungry!

* 




02.07.06 - By *James Slater*: Some fans will no doubt have a little laugh at the above headline. For James Toney's career long problem has been his hunger - for food, that is! This was certainly the case in his last fight, against Hasim Rahman. Though he had what I thought was a legitimate shot at winning a version of the heavyweight title, Toney came in way overweight and, in many minds, was fortunate to get draw. Surely, he cannot afford to come into the Peter fight in such sloppy condition. Samuel hits harder than "The Rock" and if James is not in proper shape there is a good chance he could be KO'd.

By taking this fight, however, I believe "Lights Out" has proven that he does indeed have enough of the right hunger left in him. This is a very dangerous match to take, for sure, and the fact that the ever fearless Toney put his name on the contract lays to rest any doubts people may have had with regards to his present day ambition. After the poor showing against Raman, many figured Toney was done. Now we know, he still wants it. Can he defeat the man who calls himself "The Nigerian Nightmare" though?

Both men match up fairly evenly in height and reach. James stands five feet and nine inches and has a reach of 76 inches, while Samuel is six feet and one inch tall and possesses a 77 inch reach. Neither man has much of an advantage here then. And Toney, in the past, has done well against smaller sized heavyweights. He schooled Evander Holyfield in his most impressive performance against a heavyweight and then seemingly got his hands on a world title by out pointing John Ruiz - only to be stripped days later due to the steroids scandal. These fights prove that Toney is capable of defeating all heavyweights but the absolute juggernauts. And Peter is no colossus. Samuel definitely has the edge in punch power though. But at nothing else is he superior. He cannot outbox Toney, nor will he be able to outmuscle him. His only chance then, is to win via the KO. Such a result is possible - especially, as I've said, if James is not in good condition. But I feel it is unlikely. James will bring his A game and as a result give Peter a boxing lesson. Toney is still a superbly gifted and smart fighter, and at thirty seven, after taking very little punishment in his entire career, he has enough left to see off the Samuel Peters of the world. This is not to disrespect Samuel - the match up is one of top quality without a doubt. This is primarily due to the frightening KO power the Nigerian has in his fists - he will always have a chance because of this - against anyone! But the styles of the two men favour Toney in this one. I expect to see Peter frustrated all night, as Toney does his thing.

With the dominating points win I think we will see, James will become the official WBC number one contender. This will pave the way to a rematch with current ruler Rahman (providing he gets past Maskaev in August) and this time, in proper condition, I predict "Lights Out" will finally make good with his year's old promise of becoming heavyweight king. Credit must be given to both he and Peter for taking this fight - one with so much at stake for the pair of them - when instead they could have taken the easy route and fought far lower risk opponents while treading water, awaiting a title shot. Because both men have shown they mean business, we have a legitimately mouth-watering bout in prospect. One that neither guy can afford to lose. This alone guarantees finely tuned and well conditioned fighters will be on display come September 2nd.

This bout is the wake up call James Toney has needed. He will perform appropriately having received it!​


----------



## GFR (Jul 3, 2006)

*James Toney To Fight Sam Peter Sept. 2 On Showtime Championship Boxing

* The 20-year anniversary celebration of SHOWTIME CHAMPIONSHIP BOXING continues in spectacular fashion on Saturday, Sept. 2, when James ???Lights Out??? Toney faces Samuel ???The Nigerian Nightmare?????? Peter on SHOWTIME (10 p.m. ET/PT, delayed on the west coast). The 12-round bout, a WBC elimination for the No. 1 spot, was officially announced during Saturday night's "ShoBox: The New Generation'' telecast on SHOWTIME.

The most significant non-title heavyweight fight of the year -- and a must-win for the competitors -- will take place at STAPLES Center in Los Angeles. It is co-promoted by Goossen Tutor Promotions and Duva Boxing.

Toney (69-4-2, 43 KOs), of Los Angeles, by way of Grand Rapids, Mich., is a former world champion at middleweight, super middleweight and cruiserweight. One of the smartest, quickest and most ring savvy boxers in history, Toney is ranked No. 2 in the WBC.

Peter (26-1, 22 KOs), of Las Vegas, Nev., by way of Akwaibom, Nigeria, is ranked No. 3 in the WBC. Possessing perhaps the most devastating knockout power in the heavyweight ranks, the strong, powerful Peter has been touted as the future of the division.​


----------



## topolo (Jul 3, 2006)

bump


----------



## GFR (Jul 3, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> bump


What are the odds on the Toney/Sam Peter fight??? I might just bet on that one.


----------



## aceshigh (Jul 4, 2006)

oh shit toney wont live through this one ,,,what are the odds who is the favorite
?


----------



## GFR (Jul 4, 2006)

*Holyfield V Bates - A Fight No-one Should Watch

* 




04.07.06 - By *James Slater*: At the very least, retirement has been beckoning for Evander Holyfield since the TKO he suffered at the hands of James "Lights Out" Toney back in October of 2003. Before this bout, boxing's warrior promised he'd quit for good if and when someone beat him up sufficiently so as to make the decision to fight no more unavoidable. 

But despite the painful lesson he received from Toney, Evander failed to keep his word. And now, after yet one more embarrassing loss - this one on points to journeyman Larry Donald - Holyfied is giving it another go. He says the way one ends a career is far more important than how it was begun. And as such believes the final chapter of his storied career should see him capture the heavyweight title one more time. Only then will he retire feeling content. So, later this summer, in Dallas, Texas, "The Real Deal" faces one Jeremy Bates. A thirty two year old with a modest 21 - 11 - 1 record, who, in his last fight, was TKO'd in two rounds by Ray Austin. 

Without disrespecting Bates, the answer to the title of this article and its question becomes apparent when one considers the credentials of the guys Evander is fighting these days. Quite simply, he must retire if he loses to such a nondescript opponent as Jeremy Bates. 

Evander is an all-time great fighter, after all. As a boxer who is winless in his last three fights, and who has had his hand raised in triumph only once in the last six years, Evander is clearly taking the least risk he can in his next ring appearance - he is positively desperate to put a result in his win column. 

The scary thing though, is that Jeremy, an honest club fighter with absolutely nothing to lose, just might manage a win. He finds himself in a once-in-a-lifetime position, and surely will train accordingly. This could prove to be bad news for Holyfield. Let's face it, Evander has next to nothing left. His combination punching, along with his timing, reflexes and coordination, deserted him a long time ago. In his recent efforts, Evander has looked stiff and slow - while his offensive moves were merely wild looking and clumsy swings. Such displays have been a sad thing to witness when we recall how great a fighter he was in his heyday. The only attributes Evander has in his possession that are in any way akin to what they were in his prime are his chiselled physique and incredible heart. The latter is what is concerning most experts as he prepares for combat once more. Evander is too brave for his own good, and many are worried that he may get seriously hurt fighting in his current condition. With his heart as big as ever, but with vastly diminished skills to accompany it, the fear is he may take a quite damaging beating.

Such a thing, if it does come at all - obviously we all hope it does not - may not happen in the fight with Bates. But what if Evander does get the win, a win he feels will restart his momentum? With the stubbornness he has shown in the past, it is conceivable that Evander would choose to box on even if he was DEFEATED by Bates. It goes without saying then, that Evander will in no way quit if he does get a win. This means we are almost certainly going to have to endure more tarnishing of a once great boxer and his accomplishments. Only a comprehensive defeat could possibly make Holyfield see sense, but even then, as I've said this is far from absolute.

When one considers the brutal fights Evander has been involved in, and the number and frequency of them also, it is quite insane for the man to think he has anything left to offer in the toughest of all sports. He is often heard to say how this is his life and therefore it is his choice in how he is living it. He, as everyone else, is entitled to the pursuit of happiness. But we too, are free to act how we see fit. And it might well be that if we were prepared to boycott Evander's future fights this could leave him with no alternative but retirement. But as long as people are willing to both watch Evander box, and pay him for his services, he is to receive a positive message towards fulfilling what he feels is his destiny.

As one of boxing's more honourable magazines said a while back, we owe it to Evander, and ourselves, to do the decent thing and not tune in to, or be present at, any more of his fights. Indeed, such actions may be the only thing capable of bringing a halt to this once great fighter's career. We should not watch him (try to) fight ever again!​


----------



## GFR (Jul 7, 2006)

Emanuel Steward Talks About Klitschko-Briggs

 




07.07.06 - By *Troy Ondrizek:* Finally, the IBF heavyweight title fight between Wladimir Klitschko and Shannon Briggs became official today. So now with that news in stow, we can speculate, debate, and anticipate all we want. Thus, I decided to be nosy and call a manager friend of mine to find out what he thought of this fight, and he was on the phone trying to work one of his fighters into the undercard. Therefore, I said that I would catch him later, and he told me to wait, and that he had someone he would like me to talk to. I said okay, and to my surprise, it was Emmanuel Steward. I was caught a little off guard, but was able to throw some questions at him regarding the fight and how he thought things would transpire.

*Troy: Emanuel, First off, congratulations on getting Wladimir an exciting title defense. Now for the more pertinent questions, what stylistic problems does Shannon pose for Wladimir?*

Emanuel Steward: ???Well, Shannon is big and fast and works off the jab and does a good job of throwing combinations. Shannon???s power is also right up there with Wladimir???s.???

*Troy: Fans are saying that this fight shouldn???t happen due to the fact that Shannon hasn???t really beaten any credible opponents to this point. So why pick someone like Shannon Briggs over say Calvin Brock?*

Emanuel Steward: ???Well, Troy, you are right about Briggs not fighting any credible opponents to get here, but he is ranked and is always dangerous. Calvin???s last performance was horrible and we had Wlad slated to fight in New York and this fight is far more exciting than one with Brock. We needed to get a ranked opponent and we weren???t going to wait to see if Calvin was going to win or lose, but when we saw his fight, we knew that Calvin isn???t going to be a draw anywhere, even Madison Square Garden. Trust me, Troy, I would much rather be fighting Brock than Shannon. Briggs is so much more difficult and dangerous of an opponent than Calvin is. Calvin doesn???t do anything really well and his footwork isn???t good. Shannon is stronger and faster than Calvin is. Plus, you know that guys that aren???t always rated as the best can shock everybody and beat the best.???

*Troy:  Are you referring to the Sergei Liakhovich coming out of nowhere to win in spectacular fashion against Lamon Brewster?*

Emanuel Steward: ???No, I wasn???t but that is the perfect example. Liakhovich had such a long layoff and came back and proved how good he was, even though, he was largely unknown. Shannon, though, has been busy and we can expect to see a sharp Briggs in the ring.???

*Troy:  Emanuel, would you employ a similar game plan against Briggs as you did against the heavy-handed Samuel Peter?*

Emanuel Steward: ???Well, Troy, how can I put this..No! Peter is a one-dimensional fighter, who does nothing but club at his opponents. Peter doesn???t throw combinations, he doesn???t jab, and he doesn???t go to the body. All that you have to worry about is Peter clubbing you in the back of the head during a clinch. Shannon comes out strong and for four rounds or so is quite possibly the most dangerous fighter there is. Wladimir in facing Briggs and Chris Byrd has faced the two toughest styles out there today. Byrd is a very skilled technician, who uses his superior movement to elude and counter, and Briggs is about as fast and strong as they come and is in your face. No one can question Wladimir???s willingness to take on the toughest fights out there. And for all of those who doubt how dangerous Shannon is, I was there when Shannon had Lennox out on his feet early. I definitely know how dangerous Shannon is.???

*Troy:  Without having to divulge too much information, what is your fight-plan to defeat Briggs?*

Emanuel Steward: ???Our plan will be to survive the first few rounds and then control the pace of the fight and to try to take Shannon out, if given the chance. If a knockout is not available, we feel comfortable taking Shannon on with our boxing ability. We would prefer to get Shannon out of there, because he is always dangerous, given his big punch.???

*Troy:  What is your prediction on the outcome of this fight?*

Emanuel Steward: ???The first couple of rounds will be a live or die scenario for both men, and the entire fight will be more exciting than what fans are used to seeing in a heavyweight title fight. I, of course, like our man to come on top.???

*Troy: Emanuel, thank you very much for taking the time out to talk to Eastsideboxing and good luck in your upcoming bouts.*

Emanuel Steward: ???Troy, thank you for having me on your site, and thank you and I thank the fans for continuing to support Wladimir as he continues to prove he is the best in the division.???

Whether or not you like the fact that Briggs got a title shot with Klitschko, two things can be said of this scenario. One; is that Scott Hirsch has done a magnificent job of maneuvering Shannon into position for receiving a fight of this magnitude. Two; With these two immensely skilled and powerful men, this fight for as long as it last will be an exciting affair that we can possibly be talking about for years. The winner will undoubtedly capture the attention of the common man on the street. I have respect for Wladimir for being willing to take on the toughest challengers in the division, and for Briggs for not taking the easy road to a trinket belt by turning down Valuev to fight Klitschko. Their styles are perfect for fireworks; we can feasibly have another Briggs-Lewis on the horizon with either man capable of winning in spectacular fashion.​


----------



## GFR (Jul 10, 2006)

*Shannon Briggs Gets One In A Lifetime Shot At Heavyweight Glory Against Wladimir Klitschko

* 09.07.06 - By *Laz Izada:* It was announced Friday that Shannon Briggs will by bypass his July 26th bout, a fight that was supposed to take place for Cedric Kushner???s ???Gotham Boxing??? in New York City. Instead, according to Emanuel Steward, Wladimir Klitschko???s trainer, the fight between Briggs and Klitschko is on, and will take place on November 11, at Madison Square Garden, in New York City. 

Wladimir Klitschko???s IBF Heavyweight title will be on the line, and with both of these heavyweights being pure knockout artists, this could turn out to be the most exciting heavyweight title match this year. For starters, you have two big guys, with *Shannon Briggs, a gargantuan 6???4??? 270 lbs of pure rock hard muscles, and Wladimir Klitschko, a chiseled 6???6??? 245lb towering giant. *

Both fighters have similiar records, with Briggs 47-4-1, 41 KO???s) and Klitschko 46-3, 41 KO???s). In the power department, they are almost identical in punching power, although Briggs is the more dangerous fighter in the early rounds due to his faster handspeed and slightly more powerful right hand.

Briggs, a young 34-year-old, is ranked WBO #2, IBF #7, WBA #10, WBC # 8, and holds 3 U.S. Heavyweight belts. In his last bout on May 26, Briggs looked very impressive in dstroying Chris Koval, a tough fighter with a good chin, easily stopping him in the 3rd round, making this Briggs' 11th consecutive knockout. With a weight of 273 lbs, I was very impressed with Briggs new round muscularity, and with his quickness, he looked like a copy of Hercules, as he went in for the kill on Koval. 

For those of you that believe that Briggs doesn???t deserve a title shot at Wladimir Klitschko's IBF heavyweight title, you are just dead wrong. Come on, remember how Owen Beck, a fighter with almost zero experience against top flight competition, got a shot against Nikolay Valuev. If that wasn't enough, what about Kevin McBride, who has only had two fights against high level opposition during his career (against Mike Tyson and Davarryl Williamson), will be take on WBO champ, Sergie Liakovich, on August 5th. Despite only fighting two fighters that most people would recognize, McBride is ranked 15th by the WBO, while Briggs is ranked # 2 by the WBO.

Briggs, as far as I'm concerned, is also more exciting than Owen Beck and Kevin McBride, due to the fact that Briggs is a true knockout artist, although he can box, if he wants to, and has much more experience. Believe me, Briggs knows how to put on a good show. 

To be sure, it???s been a long journey back for Briggs. However, he's made a lot of progress in a very fast amount of time. For instance, in January of this year, this site posted an interview that I did with him, and he was just breaking back into the rankings at the time. However, within a few weeks, he was named Comeback Fighter of the Year for 2005. Clearly, he deserves this shot because he has been the most active heavyweight in the division during the past year and half, fighting approximately every 45 days. Briggs' manager, Scott Hirsch, and team, have done a wonderful job in his comeback and getting him the title shot. 

Look for Briggs and his trainer Jeff Mayweather to prepare well for this once and a lifetime opportunity, as they both have been through the ups and downs during their careers. This is their chance to shine, and they won't mess it up. It won???t be easy, though, taking on Klitscho and Emanuel Steward, but I???m sure they???ll be ready. 

Personally, I don???t see this bout going past 5 rounds, so I give the edge to Briggs due to his superior chin. Believe me, Shannon Briggs is a different fighter nowadays compared to the one that lost to Jameel McCline in 2002. Briggs is stronger, much more dedicated and is totally focused. Whereas with Wlad, he had a very difficult time with the inexperienced Samuel Peter, who dropped Wladimir three times and had him ready to go in the 10th round. Comparatively, Briggs is experienced, yet very dangerous in the early rounds. I see Wladimir fighting very cautiously, mostly relying on his excellent jab, a weapon he frequently displayed against Byrd, who was much too little to get past it to get inside. However, I see Briggs picking off Wladimir's jabs and getting inside to land some powerful rights that will bring Klitschko down.

Right or wrong by my part on the outcome, no doubt, fight fans will get an exciting completive bout between these two heavyweight giants.​


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 10, 2006)

I agree with the fact that Briggs will win.
In fact, I call knockout.  
I was reading in an earlier post that Stewart wants Klitschko to box because of his superior boxing skills  (WHAT???)  They are planning to withstand an early barrage from Briggs to win at the end (WHAT???).  I think Manny is getting senile.  Klitschko is a champion simply because he fought Chris Byrd (Foreman please correct me if I'm wrong), who was nobody before he beat a badly fading Evander Holyfield. 
Folks, truth is, Klitschko has been known to fade after the 5th round and unless he suddenly develops boxing skills and speed like Mayweather, this fight will end early.  I call KO in the 5th round....

By the way Foreman, this is one of the best threads here.  It really keeps me from having to run around the internet looking for results and boxing news.  Congrats ......By the way, you seem to know your boxing.  Great commentary.


----------



## GFR (Jul 10, 2006)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I agree with the fact that Briggs will win.
> In fact, I call knockout.
> I was reading in an earlier post that Stewart wants Klitschko to box because of his superior boxing skills  (WHAT???)  They are planning to withstand an early barrage from Briggs to win at the end (WHAT???).  I think Manny is getting senile.  Klitschko is a champion simply because he fought Chris Byrd (Foreman please correct me if I'm wrong), who was nobody before he beat a badly fading Evander Holyfield.
> Folks, truth is, Klitschko has been known to fade after the 5th round and unless he suddenly develops boxing skills and speed like Mayweather, this fight will end early.  I call KO in the 5th round....
> ...


He has beat some good fighters but he is still un-tested IMO. His only flaw is his chin is average at best...and when hit he gets up quick but loses his composure....seems like Manny has helped him with that but in a big fight we will see.

I like Briggs alot and would love to see him win but I think he will get knocked out in 8 or less.


----------



## GFR (Jul 10, 2006)

*Chris Byrd - Why Should Chris Move To The Cruiserweight Division?

* 10.07.06 - By *Karen Belford:* After a long 13-years of fighting as a heavyweight, *Chris Byrd (39-3-1, 20 KO's) at long last is reportedly moving down to the Cruiserweight division, where he is expected to fight, O'Neil Bell (26-1-1, 24 KO's), the current WBA & WBC Cruiserweight champion,* most likely as early as September. By challenging Bell, it would appear that Byrd hasn't lost one bit of courage from his recent 7th round TKO loss to IBF heavyweight champion Wladimir Klitschko on April 22, a fight where Byrd deployed a bad fight strategy in losing his IBF heavyweight title. Now, though, it would seem that Byrd, now 35-years-old, may mistakenly believe that he is just too small to contend against the large giants in the heavyweight division. 

In fact, I think Byrd is making a huge mistake by moving down to the cruiserweight, if he actually is going to be making this a permanent move, for he is badly underestimated his huge talent as a heavyweight. 

I mean, aside from Wladimir Klitschko, I can't point to one fighter in the heavyweight division that Byrd wouldn't likely beat. Even with Wladimir, I think Byrd could very well beat him in a rematch, if Chris utilities a better fight strategy, one that relies on speed against the slow moving Wladimir. All that Byrd needed to do, from my perspective, is to use more ring movement, and then wait until Wladimir tires out in the later rounds before pounding him into submission. 

My gut instinct, reinforced by my knowledge of the forces of speed vs. power, tells me that Byrd would easily beat fighters, such as Hasim Rahman, Sergei Liakhovich, Lamon Brewster, or Nikolay Valuev, all of which are considered by many to be the top heavyweights in the division. 

They???re good, yes, but not as fast or as talented as Byrd, when compared side by side. And, for those who think Byrd is getting old, you couldn???t be more wrong. Byrd, even at 35, has still as much speed now as he did when he was 25, and he is just as good defensively, too. Basically, what I'm getting at here is that Byrd doesn't need to do this, since he has far too much ability at heavyweight to waste his time dropping down, when he doesn't need to. 

Don???t get me wrong, though. The Cruiserweight fighters, the ones that are considered the cream of the crop, such as O'Neil Bell, Guillermo Jones, Steve Cunningham, and Jean Marc Mormeck, there all solid fighters, I'm sure, but none of them are in Chris Byrd's class, from my observations of their fights. 

For the most part, each one of them is strong in their own way, and tend to load up on their punches, trying for a knockout with every swing. Presumably, that would make them a difficult opponent for someone like Byrd, a fighter that has very little power. 

However, Byrd loves to fight hard punchers like them, and would have no problem out-boxing them. It wouldn't be much of a contest, to be honest, and Byrd, with his great wisdom, probably sees exactly this, which is why he's decided to drop down in weight in the first place. Why not? 

That being said, don't expect Byrd to stay at Cruiserweight for long, for I predict that he will probably only fight the WBA/WBC Cruiserweight champion, O'Neil Bell, and after beating him, Byrd will move back up to the heavyweight division, where he will continue to make his over-sized opponents look bad. 

Sure, I imagine that Byrd, in the best possible circumstances, would like to stay at Cruiserweight, if the money was good, but unfortunately, there's just not enough big money fights to suit someone as talented as Chris Byrd. No, I think Byrd will likely fight this one fight against O???Neil Bell, and then move back up to heavyweight. 

Hopefully, by next year, we can see Byrd back in the thick of the heavyweight division, possibly fighting someone like Hasim Rahman, Wladimir Klitschko or Nikolay Valuev, if they???re still the champions.​


----------



## GFR (Jul 10, 2006)

*On a side note Karen Belford is an idiot and should be banned from all boxing sites*


----------



## GFR (Jul 13, 2006)

*
*

*O'Neil Bell/ Chris Byrd Cruiserweight Championship *


*Supernova Bell defends titles against Chris Byrd*
 	WBA/WBC/ The RING cruiserweight champion *O???Neil Bell*???s new manager, *Steven Stein*, recently contacted TSS with news about Supernova???s next fight. 
 	Bell defends his cruiserweight titles in September against former heavyweight champion *Chris Byrd* at the Seminole Hard Rock in Hollywood, Fla. 
 	Warrior Boxing will promote the bout, and the WBA/WBC belts will be on the line. 
 	More information should be forthcoming.


----------



## GFR (Jul 13, 2006)

*TEDDY ATLAS Book signing Aug. 2 in Philly


*


13.07.06 - Philadelphia???Popular boxing television analyst Teddy Atlas will be on hand to sign copies of his new book prior to the Wednesday, Aug. 2 fights at the New Alhambra in South Philadelphia. 

Atlas and blow-by-blow announcer Joe Tessitore will be in Philadelphia with ESPN 2, which will televise the show, headlined by the USBA featherweight championship fight featuring champion Rogers Mtagwa, of South Philadelphia, and challenger, Alvin Brown, of Kansas City, MO. 

The book, Atlas, From The Streets To The Ring: A Son???s Struggle To Become A Man, will be on sale at the New Alhambra and Atlas will be available to sign at a special table from 7 to 8 pm. Atlas??? book, an autobiography, has received extremely favorable reviews nationwide since its release in early May. 

Tickets for the seven-fight card are priced at $35, $45, $50. They are on sale at the offices of Peltz Boxing Promotions, Inc. (215-765-0922) or at www.peltzboxing.com.


----------



## GFR (Jul 15, 2006)

*IKE IBEABUCHI: THE KING WHO WOULD BE MAN*​ *By Mike Casile/PBR*​  





*





* *
*​ *                           In the late 90???s, the heavyweight                            division was all but dead. There were the legends,                            like Evander Holyfield, and an angry, struggling Mike                            Tyson, but for the most part, Lennox Lewis was making                            his way through a bunch of fighters he should have                            fought when they actually had something in the tank. There was one man who stood out                            above the rest; the warrior's name, Ike Ibeabuchi.                           *
 *                           HBO did not jump on the bandwagon of                            Ike ???The President??? Ibeabuchi, choosing  instead to                            invent a fighter who came to be known as Michael                            Grant. On television sets                            around the world Grant quickly proved he could                            not hang with the big guys, while Ibeabuchi proved he                            was a force to be reckoned with. Not since the young                            Mike Tyson, did we see a man fight so viscously, and                            hit with such bad intention. His story, for the fringe                            boxing fan, started when he beat David Tua, for the                            WBC heavyweight championship, helping break a record                            of the number of punches ever  thrown in a                            heavyweight fight. That fight, more than any other,                            catapulted Ike to the top of the late 90???s heavyweight                            crop, with an aging Holyfield, and a Champion named                            Lennox Lewis who had a great right hand, but no beard                            to speak of. Ike Ibeabuchi???s dreams for success, were                            about to come true.*
 *                               It???s amazing how the simplest                            dreams can turn into the most complex nightmares.                            Immediately following the Tua fight, Ike began to                            complain of chronic headaches, but MRI???s revealed                            nothing.  He began to seriously injure                            sparring partners. It was said he cracked the skull of                            one, and broke the leg of another. He had run-ins with                            the police, having to be forcibly detained in one                            case.*
 *                           He got 2 moths in jail for                            abducting the son of a former girlfriend, then running                            his car into a concrete pillar. He had also been                            making outlandish claims about seeing demons, and                            began making impossible monetary demands of promoters.                            He continued to fight, with his reputation of being                            crazy, he beat 3 more fighters, most notably,                            undefeated Chris ???Rapid Fire??? Byrd, whom we took out                            in just 5 rounds. Not too long after that, he                            allegedly summoned a lap dancer to his room in a Las                            Vegas hotel. The dancer claims he became enraged when                            she asked for money up front, proceeded to throw her                            in a closet, and rape her. It took more than a few                            cops, and a lot of pepper spray, to subdue the 250                            lbs. fighter. *
 *                           Struggling out of the ghettos and                            abject poverty of Nigeria, Ike rose to the top of,                            arguably one of the most difficult sports in the                            world. He had it all, and whether it was mental                            illness, greed, ego, or just plain stupidity, he lost                            what could have been  a history-making career,                            along with tens of millions of dollars. As a fight                            fan, one  thinks about what could have been. One                            thinks about the excitement and fanfare he would have                            brought to the Heavyweight division, but as a human                            being, one may have to agree that he is exactly where                            he belongs. *
 *                           Ike is currently at the Lovelock                            Correctional Center in Lovelock, Nevada stemming from                            a 20O1 criminal conviction for a bad encounter with a                            Las Vegas escort service representative in 1999. Ike                            is serving a 2-10 year sentence and a consecutive 3-20                            year sentence. He was granted parole for his 2-10 year                            sentence in 2001. There was reason for many to believe                            that Ike would also be granted parole on his 2-10 year                            sentence in 2001. There was reason for many to believe                            that Ike would also be granted parole on his 3-20 year                            sentence at his last parole board hearing in 2004, but                            Ike was hit with an unexpected and very disappointing                            three (3) year denial. Ike is not expected to appear                            before the parole board again until 2007. All tolled,                            Ike has spent six (6) years incarcerated.
*
*Mike Casile *


----------



## GFR (Jul 19, 2006)

*Hagler V Mugabi - Marvellous Marvin Defeats ???The Beast??? In His Final Victory

* 




19.07.06 - By *James Slater:* Marvellous Marvin Hagler was making the twelfth defence of his middleweight championship of the world. With eleven successful Defences under his belt he was chasing Carlos Monzon???s world record. Monzon had notched up Fourteen defences and Hagler wanted to make history by going one better than the Argentinean legend. Going into his fight with the undefeated puncher John Mugabi - ???The Beast??? as he was known among the boxing crowd - Hagler was four title fight wins away from his goal. He would have his hands full with the murderous punching Mugabi though.

However, in the champion???s favour was the fact that Mugabi had won all twenty six of his fights as a light middleweight. It was not known how he would fare going up six pounds in weight. All his wins at 154 pounds had come by KO, so it was clear he had genuine punching power. The question was, would it travel up with him to the new division?

On March the Tenth, 1986, a huge crowd at Caesars Palace, Las Vegas paid a lot of money to find out. What followed turned out to be the final ring triumph for Marvellous Marvin.

Chuck Hull was once again the M.C and after his introductions battle commenced. The first surprise was the stance Hagler chose to start fighting in. He favoured the orthodox position instead of his more familiar southpaw style. Mugabi, for his part, came out aggressively. Marvin took his time and had a good look at him. John???s left hand appeared very dangerous, and his forward aggression was successful on occasion - successful enough to win him the round. At the bell there was a mean spirited stare down - Mugabi seemed fearless!

In round two Marvin boxed southpaw continually (he had switched in the last remaining seconds of the opening round) and got his jab working well. The two men began trading in the session though, as a fierce pace was set in motion. Mugabi was loading up with his shots a little too wide and Marvin countered him to good effect. However, ???The Beast??? hit home with more than his share of hurt too, including a hard body shot, in a great round of action. The challenger had won his second three minutes.

By the fourth, it was definitely Mugabi who was winning the fight. He landed a good right to the head in this round, a round in which Hagler was issued a warning from referee Mills Lane for a low blow. John, unwilling to make a meal out of the infringement, kept marching forward. It was obvious what he had on his mind - a KO! Marvin landed more hard jabs, but the hand speed of Mugabi was quite surprising - he was one formidable challenger. He landed a flush right uppercut too, possibly his best punch of the fight. But the rock chin of the champion served him well, as it always did. The fight had proved memorable already - if for nothing more than the fact that John Mugabi was winning it! His power had seemed to come up with him to the new weight class.

The sixth round was unquestionably the round of the fight. It was also a very good round for Marvin. With both men in absolutely top shape, a brutal exchange took place - one that lasted for some time. The inside trading was awesome. More body work landed for the challenger, as did another blow by Hagler that was deemed low by Lane. The crowd began to boo as he broke the action to give Marvellous another warning - they did not want the savage warfare to be spoilt in any way. What was also apparent was the fact that the fight had been pretty much fought while clinch-free, especially in this round. Round six of Hagler v Mugabi was almost as breathtaking as round one of Hagler v Hearns! Marvin had his first real breakthrough now though. He rocked Mugabi back on his heels with his own right uppercut and the undefeated puncher was hurt. Hagler went for the finish, pounding his man, but Mugabi came fighting back bravely. He had some heart. The round ended, Marvin???s best yet.

In the seventh, Mugabi was still very much in there fighting. He was standing right in front of Hagler yet again and both guys looked tired - after the previous round they had a right to be. There was one more warning to Hagler for low blows, this one resulting in a point being deducted. Hagler nodded at Lane but inside he must have been furious. He did a fair amount of switch hitting here, trying to confuse Mugabi. There was no doubt though, he was doing his best work when fighting southpaw. At one point he landed three hard and consecutive jabs on John. A slower round it had been.

Prior to the start of round nine, Mugabi???s corner-man - England???s Mickey Duff - implored his man not to give up. With the words ???You???ve got the fight won!??? ringing in his ears and his left eye swelling, Mugabi went out for the last third of the fight. More jabs landed for the champion, as the still advancing challenger was no way near as effective as he had been. This round was also a slower one, with both boxers feeling the pace. But there was a good burst of punches from John with forty five seconds left in the round, and now Hagler???s right eye showed some damage in the form of swollen tissue. It had been a punishing defence for him, with Mugabi testing him all the way.

In the tenth, the tempo speeded up again. There was more vicious punching from the pair of them now, and the momentum swung back and forth. Hagler fought well on the inside, while ???The Beast??? had yet more success with his body punching. The fight was a sheer war and its winner would be the man who wanted it more. At the bell, Marvellous looked the fresher of the two.

Round eleven, and Marvin closed the show in a manner befitting his legally given name of Marvellous. He came out on the front foot and backed Mugabi up mercilessly. Going for the finish that would see him keep his treasured title, Hagler chopped away at the tired but still game Mugabi. Then came the ending. A big right to the head, followed by a left, then another right, put the challenger down. For the first time in his life, John Mugabi was on the floor. He had simply had the fight knocked out of him by Hagler. Badly hurt, and with his tank completely empty, he remained in a sitting position as the count was administered over him. He didn???t quit, he just had nothing left to give. A definitive finish to a great fight had been witnessed. Marvin was still the champ!

Afterwards, a marked up Hagler hinted that his final fight may have been fought. It had been very hard work indeed. But Marvellous didn???t walk away just yet. A super fight with a certain Mr Leonard awaited him! A fight Marvin won but was robbed by the judges.

Mugabi, who had acquitted himself very well against Hagler, moved back down to light middleweight - eventually winning a world title there. But, to many minds he was never the same again after the brutal fight with Marvin.

A fight that was unforgettable for many reasons. One of them being it was the great Hagler???s final victory.​


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 21, 2006)

Anthony Bonsante from season 1 of the Contender is fighting Allan Green tonight on Friday night fights on ESPN2. We'll see if Bonsante can handle a real fight outside all that Contender bs.


----------



## GFR (Jul 25, 2006)

*Jones Jr. Vs Prince Badi??? What need for a former king to fight a "Prince"?

* 




25.07.06 - By *Flavio Alvarez*: The history of boxing is filled with the tales of legendary fighters who retired too late. Joe Louis, Muhamad Ali, Roberto Durán, all once greats that became little more than sad spectacles by the end of their careers. Roy Jones Jr. is not yet at that point, but we all have to wonder: what is the point Roy? It's hard to imagine you, even at your worst, losing to Prince Badi Ajamu, a notoriously gun shy fighter who just a couple of fights ago almost bit more than he could chew against Orlando Rivera, a 42 year old personal trainer that, although very brave and well conditioned, does not have the proper resume to even hope to tie your boxing shoes. 

But then??? if even you admit you could not get motivated for Antonio Tarver ??? why does Roy Jones Jr., voted the finest boxer in the Olympic games, former Middleweight, Super Middleweight, Light Heavyweight, and Heavyweight champ; probably the only guy to ever truly beat Bernard Hopkins; the first guy who beat James Toney; the guy who once played a basketball game and fought a championship fight THE SAME DAY; the guy who surprised us if he lost a ROUND in a fight, a living legend, feels the need to fight Ajamu? Redemption? 

A victory over Prince Badi will not mean a triumphant and dramatic comeback the likes of Ray Leonard or Felix Trinidad, who returned to defeat Marvin Hagler and Ricardo Mayorga, respectively, fighters at the top of their games (both Sugar and Tito were also swiftly sent back into retirement a little later, by the way). If you wanted redemption, you would have been much better off fighting the likes of James Toney, a name who can still command respect and somebody who has a very good reason to fight you: avenge his loss to you.

Glory? That you already have assured. Now consider this: If you excluded your last three fights, your record would be 49-1 (38 ko's), with that one loss being a disqualification against Montell Griffin, who you KOd in the first round your following fight. After that you have lost your last three times out, two by fulminating KOs. And as a 37 year old fighter who depends on speed and agility, the first two things an athlete loses as he ages, chances are from now on you won't be improving your legacy, you'll just be damaging your record. Keep this in mind also: History is always kind to our heroes. We remember more Ali Vs Frazier than Ali Vs. Jimmy Young; Louis KO of Schmeling than Louis loss to. Ezzard Charles

Money? Unlike Louis, or Mike Tyson, you're well off financially. In fact, you could be making millions just from endorsements with you chum Michael Jordan and calling HBO fights.

No, the reason is another, and I don't know anybody has the answer. Boxing is a game that can take a man from the lowest depths of society and lift him to the highest pedestal unlike any other. A skinny, hungry boy that slept on a straw bed can grow into a fearless man who sleeps with supermodels. A baby unloved by his father can feel the adoration of a stadium full of people in the ring. These things are hard to let go of. And unlike other sports, where retirement is many times forced upon an unproductive athlete, a boxer's former glory is often exploited by corrupt individuals looking for a quick buck, allowing the fighter to satisfy that addictive need for the warmth of the lights and the attention of the crowds, albeit a faded and corrupt version, where stadiums become clubs, and admiration becomes curiosity, not unlike that of a man watching a car accident.

Hopefully this end will not be that of Roy Jones Jr.. But it's a start.​


----------



## GFR (Jul 26, 2006)

*Roy Jones Jr. Tuesday workout quotes


* 26.07.06 - Roy Jones Jr: I am boxing because I love what I do. There is no other reason. I???ve got nothing to prove ??? nothing to prove to anybody. They know who I am and where I have been. It has to do with where I came from. You can ask all of the other fighters in this industry???Who was number one in the middleweight, super middleweight, light heavyweight and the heavyweight division? Who made more money in all of those divisions except for Mike Tyson ??? who was only big in the heavyweight division. Outside of that, there is only Roy Jones Jr, and you know this. I bring fashion to the sport like no one else..

If I want to have a good time, I should be able to do this, right?  

I am having a wonderful time in training. It is so funny because you go though ups and you go through downs. People have to realize that my career started on a down. I got ripped of a Gold Medal at the Olympics and it didn???t stop me and it made me a better person. So any time God sends me through a down time, He is only trying to make me a better person. So now I am HAPPY. You see me train. You see me enjoy myself. You see me smile. Why? Because He send me through downs for a reason. Because He wants to see me happy again. But if He keeps me down ??? that???s what he has planned for the champ.

There is one thing I remember about Muhammad Ali. He said ???I don???t like my condition, but if this is what the Good Lord has planned for me to deal with - I am happy with that.??? You have to understand - that comes from my idol, one of the guys that got me started in boxing.

So a few knockouts ??? a few losses in boxing, can???t possibly stop me. You say ???What, are you serious???? You just watch Saturday night and you???ll wee what I am talking about.

I don???t know what kind of mode I will go into on Saturday night. I am going into the have fun mode. What I will do is enjoy myself in the boxing ring. That???s what I do and that???s what I am back to doing. Really, you know what I have to do? The only thing I have to do is make weight, but other than that, I am great.​


----------



## topolo (Jul 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2006)

*Jones Jr Decisions Prince Badi

* 												Results from Qwest Arena, Boise
* Roy Jones Jr. W 12 (119-106 on all cards) Prince Badi*
Arthur Williams TKO 10 Kenny Keene
William Guthrie TKO 5  Luke Munsen
Edgar Hernandez W 4  David Marquez
Hilario Lopez	W KO 3 	Steve Marquez


----------



## aceshigh (Jul 29, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *On a side note Karen Belford is an idiot and should be banned from all boxing sites*


i cant believe someone actually thinks that way its ridicoulas


----------



## aceshigh (Jul 29, 2006)

rj,s back baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2006)

*Roy Jones Wins Unanimously Over Prince Badi Ajamu - RJ Still Has Something Left


* 




29.07.06 - By *James Slater:* Roy Jones, Jnr certainly did not look like a shot fighter last night. And while he never rolled back the years sufficiently so as to dazzle the fans with a performance that was akin to one from the glorious days of his prime either, Roy proved he very definitely still has something. He boxed well, was never hurt, and looked comfortable at the final bell. And this was after twelve lively rounds. Ajamu tried, that much is without doubt. He put Jones under pressure from the first bell with his constant forward aggression. Yet Roy was able to handle everything that came at him - in the end pitching a shut-out, with three identical scores of 119-106. Roy???s performance was one that will have surprised quite a few experts. The question is, what???s next?

In the interview Roy gave post-fight, he gave himself a C rating for his display - before reaching the subject of who he will fight next. Sounding as cocky as he ever has, Roy said he???d fight anyone. Names mentioned included, Glen Johnson, Bernard Hopkins, and ???the boy from England??? - I assume Jones was referring to Joe Calzaghe, or was it Clinton Woods? Whatever. And, as crazy as it may sound, Roy would probably have a shot against any one of these three fighters. Certainly judging by the capable way handled Badi Ajamu, anyway. The future for Roy Jones, Jnr will prove to be very interesting indeed.

The fight with Ajamu was entertaining and nothing like what some had predicted beforehand. With their open concerns of a sad affair about to unfold, one that would prove to all just how badly diminished a fighter Roy Jones had become, a bout completely devoid of competition was foreseen by some people. Happily, this was not the case. Roy still has more than enough left to utterly out class many fighters. Prince Badi Ajamu is one of them.

Though he got off to a good start, putting pressure on Jones as he backed him to the ropes, Ajamu???s attacks lacked imagination. He was to repeat the same tactics all night long and, after winning the opening two rounds, his success rate dropped. Roy threw flashy burst of punches and smiled as he did so. It wasn???t long before a pattern, of his total dominance at controlling the action, was formed. The only time Ajamu hurt Jones was when he landed low blows. He was warned quite a few times throughout -in the fourth round, in the seventh, when TWO points were taken off, and again in the eight, when another point was taken from Ajamu and his final warning given. The Prince was massively behind on the scorecards by this time and clearly needed a KO to salvage victory. Such an occurrence looked highly unlikely, however.

With regards to the referee, although taking the points he did from Ajamu for the low blow infringements was okay, some of his other actions were quite perplexing. He twice warned Jones for extending his arm without letting a punch go. While he also warned the winner for holding his opponent around the back of the head and not punching while in a clinch. In fact, the ref was a constant vocal irritant all night. When have you ever seen an official reprimand a fighter for extending their arm in the ring? Roy wasn???t using the move as a range finder either, his glove never made contact with Ajamu when he stuck out his arm. Strange refereeing indeed. The man in question, Jerry Armstrong, also had the cheek to tell the fighters to stop talking at one stage. This after his voice had been heard constantly throughout the contest. Both boxers looked somewhat annoyed with him on more than one occasion.

By the final third of the fight, Roy was still looking fresh. His punches had some zip to them at this late stage, particularly his left to the body - a punch that had served him well all night. While Ajamu, trying his best to rough Roy up along the ropes, was out of steam and looking tired. The class of Jones was telling. Any hopes Badi may have had about Roy being badly damaged goods were being quashed. The former pound-for-pound king was looking sharp and confident. The fight was far from being a great contest, but it was entertaining enough. And for the Roy Jones fans, seeing their hero winning and not getting hurt was more than enough.

In the final three minutes, barring a stunning KO from Badi, Roy had the fight overwhelmingly won. Ajamu was breathing very heavily now and the cut over his right eye which had really started to bother his corner-man, Buddy McGirt, continued to bleed quite profusely. He looked a beaten man. Which is exactly what he was, despite his brave effort.

The scorecards, apart from being extremely late in their reading, where a formality. All three judges were in complete agreement with Jones??? complete superiority. Roy prevailed by three, THIRTEEN point margins. There were no complaints from the Ajamu camp.

Roy Jones, Jnr is back!  For how long, and to face who, will produce much talk in the coming weeks.​ 
​


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2006)

*UFC 62 preview*






By *Carlo Pena*: For all the MMA fans, one of the biggest UFC events of 2006 is less than a month away. Coming on August 26, 2006 10PM ET/7PM PT is UFC 62. Among the featured fights for this event are the rematch of The Ultimate Fighter alum Forrest Griffin (12-3) and Stephan Bonnar (12-2); and the UFC light heavyweight championship bout between Chuck ???The Iceman??? Liddell (18-3) and Renato ???Babalu??? Sobral (27-5), who are also facing each other for the second time.
 If Griffin-Bonnar II is half as exciting as the first fight between these two, we are all in for a hell of a show. The memorable first Griffin-Bonnar match stole the show during the inaugural ???The Ultimate Fighter??? finale in an action-packed give and take battle. The toe-to-toe brawl ended with Forrest on top, edging a close decision over the equally impressive Bonnar, as the crowd offered a long standing ovation for both combatants.
 During the course of his previous 4 matches, Chuck ???The Iceman??? Liddell has bested Jeremy Horn and Tito Ortiz, beating both by stoppage, which tightened his hold in a strong, competitive light heavyweight division in the UFC. Riding on a high of confidence, Chuck at UFC 57 then after defeated long-time rival Randy Couture by knockout in what was their third match, proving that he is undoubtedly the best light heavyweight in the American Ultimate Fighting circuit.
 Renato ???Babalu??? Sobral, on the other hand, feels that he has something to prove against Liddell. According to Sobral, ???He defeated me in the past and I am eager to beat him up this time because he???s between me and the UFC belt???. ???Babalu??? also lost the first encounter of these two fighters and is a heavy underdog coming into the rematch.
 Pride fighter Wanderlei ???The Axe Murderer??? Silva meanwhile has challenged the champion Liddell, and has promised to fight in the Octagon once again if ???The Iceman??? is succesful in his defense against fellow Brazilian Sobral.
 In a mic performance that has made joke reels all over the MMA World, Silva entered the Octagon ushered by UFC owner Dana White, surprised the audience with a call-out which instead of saying ???fight???, accidentaly said the expletive ???f***???. Silva, who is Liddell???s counterpart as the Japanese organization???s reigning titleholder in the 205 pound weight division, is also currently competing in Pride???s Open Weight Grand Prix as a semi-finalist.
 Also recently added to the card is David Terrell (10-2) who is battling Japanese fighter Yushin Okami (17-3), who has recently scored a DQ victory over Pride and UFC veteran Anderson Silva. Terrell said while in preparation for Okami that ???he???s (Okami) got a good won/loss record, and his wins are scattered among striking, subs, and decisions. I know he will be well-trained, and has a very good all around MMA background??? and described Okami as ???a very difficult opponent to beat???.
 David ???The Soul Assassin??? Terrell, who is best remembered for his 24-second winning debut versus wrestler Matt Lindland, is also coming off a victory over Scott Smith last April.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 31, 2006)

Griffin - Bonnar 2 is on that undercard too.


----------



## GFR (Aug 1, 2006)

Rahman/Maskaev II: Expert Predictions

01.08.06 - Las Vegas, NV ??? America???s only current world heavyweight champion, Baltimore-born Hasim Rahman, will defend his world title for pride, honor and country when he takes on hard-punching No. 1-rated contender and mandatory challenger Oleg Maskaev of Kazakhstan, at the Thomas & Mack Center, Las Vegas, on Saturday, August 12. Promoted by Top Rank in association with Dennis Rappaport Productions, Caesars Palace and Wynn Las Vegas., Rahman-Maskaev II will be broadcast live on HBO Pay-Per-View..

Rahman is the last remaining American to hold a world heavyweight title in a division dominated by natives of the former Soviet Union. Can The Rock hold America???s last line of defense or will Maskaev complete the sweep, leaving the heavyweight division without an American world champion for the first time since 1999 when Lennox Lewis and Vitali Klitschko reigned as WBC/WBA/IBF and WBO champions, respectively? Read what the ???experts??? had to say:


???No more flukes. I can't see Rahman losing this one and repeating the mistake he made in the first fight against Maskaev in 1999. Rahman wins this rematch and he wins it big.??? Carlos Arias, Orange County Register

???Hasim Rahman will be too strong and too fast for Oleg Maskaev. Rahman by KO.??? David Avila, Riverside Press-Enterprise

???Maskaev TKO 11 - In theory Rahman should win this fairly easily and he may well do that. He is the superior boxer and probably the bigger puncher. Maskaev's chin is also suspect and this could be a blow out in the other direction. But, and with Rahman there's always a but, Rock has never fought well when he felt pressured or when he felt his opponent might be as good as he is. That could easily be the case with Maskaev, who knocked him out of the ring in 1999 when last they met. Therefore, I'll go with the upset special here.??? Ron Borges, Boston Globe 

???Rahman should win by knockout this time over Maskaev in the later rounds.Rahman is a better fighter, he has the experience, the power and determination to prevail and remain the American heavyweight champion of the world.??? Oscar Borras, 20 de Mayo

???Rahman to win. But don???t hold your breath or the back page.??? Freddie Burcombe, News of the World (UK)

???Provided Rahman doesn't underestimate Maskaev like he did seven years ago - which he might, given Maskaev's subsequent three devastating KO defeats - he should win this fight with a conclusive knockout around about the seventh round. The battle of jabs will be hard-fought though, and Rahman's power punches will need to be thrown with precise economy.??? Dominic Calder-Smith, UK Boxing News

???I like Rahman by decision...??? Tim Dahlberg, Associated Press

The obvious pick is Rahman, but I can't remember the last time he looked good in a fight. You might say the same thing about Maskaev, but I've got a hunch that if Maskaev can get past the fifth round, and I think he will, he'll wear Rahman down and either stop him late again or win a close decision.??? Bill Dettloff, The Ring

???Rahman, unanimous decision.??? George Diaz, Orlando Sentinel

???Take the odds while they're hot (Rock a mere 2-1 favorite!). Rock took Maskaev very lightly six years ago, and was still pitching a shutout before getting clipped. The only thing that has improved regarding Maskaev since then is his management and their matchmaking. Rock remains hit or miss in terms of maintaining focus, but avenging a KO loss that never should've been is all the motivation he needs for this one. Rahman by TKO 6.??? Jake Donovan, Fighbeat.com

???I think Rahman learned his lesson the last time. There is nothing like being knocked out and waking up in Jim Lampley's lap to motivate a fighter to never again have that happen to him.??? Bill Dwyre, Los Angeles Times

"Rahman is a faded version of the average heavyweight he was five years ago but, if he???s trained as hard for this as he did for his bout with James Toney, he should be able to win this one late or on points.??? Ant Evans, Boxing Monthly/SecondsOut.com 

???Rematches often are replays of the originals, but I can't see Maskaev knocking Rahman out (of the ring) twice. A lot of water has flowed under the bridge since Rahman took a wrong tack and went sailing in Atlantic City. The USA prevents a total lowering of the Iron Curtain in the heavyweight division. Rahman by stoppage in seven rounds.??? Bernard Fernandez, Daily News (Philadelphia)

???Rahman by mid-rounds KO. (The Rock has finally matured inside and outside of the ring.)??? Dougie Fischer, MaxBoxing.com

???In a rematch, I usually give the edge to the guy who won the first fight. It's a mental thing. But Maskaev beat Rahman almost seven years ago, and Rahman has come a long way since then. Maskaev, meanwhile, has since lost to guys like Lance Whitaker and Kirk Johnson. Rahman's recent draw with James Toney proves he can be pretty tough when he wants to be. If Rahman comes in with his head on straight, I seem him retaining his title. Rahman by decision.??? Rick Folstad, TheSweetScience.com

???Hasim Rahman in a mid-round stoppage. By now, the word is out. The Russians have arrived. Rahman has been forewarned. He???ll be prepared. If he isn???t, he???ll be embarrassed.??? Norm Frauenheim, Arizona Republic

???I believe that Oleg Maskaev is going to win by stoppage in the late rounds. Maskaev defeated Hasin Rahman by kayo in his first meeting, and knows how to fight the actual champion. However, Maskaev is older than Rahman, but is hungrier, still dangerous and has not lost in his last ten fights.??? Ramiro González, La Opinión

???I have observed Hasim Rahman training in Las Vegas and he has found a renewed determination and dedication for boxing. He has trained harder then I have ever seen. He looks to be in the best shape that he has ever been in. With these factors I believe that Rahman will exact his revenge on Maskaev and win by late KO.??? Butch Gottlieb, BoxinginLasVegas.com 

???Rahman has a class edge -- if that isn't a strange word to use with him -- because he has faced far better competition and held his own. Every top flight fighter Maskaev has gone up against has beat him. Recently, he has been in with club fighters.Edge to Rahman on experience, his KO loss to Maskaev notwithstanding. This is Rahman's last chance to prove he is not a one-punch, one fight wonder. Rahman by unanimous decision.??? Nat Gottlieb, TigerBoxing.com 

???Hasim Rahman is younger, much more accomplished, has been fighting elite competition and is motivated to avenge a bad loss on his record. Oleg Maskaev has been climbing up the WBC rankings by beating second- and third-tier opponents and through attrition. Rahman should dominate and stop Maskaev around the ninth round.??? Tim Graham, Buffalo News

???Everyone remembers the huge knockout that left Rahman sprawling on the floor, but at the time of the KO, Rahman was dominating on all 3 scorecards. Rahman is the better boxer and has been in with much stiffer competition recently. Barring another bomb, I see Rahman out-boxing Maskaev in the early rounds... then taking him out in the latter rounds. Rahman 8th round knockout. David Hall, KVVU-TV (Las Vegas)

???An intriguing matchup, as both men have matured considerably since their first meeting. Rahman figures to be highly motivated and in top form physically. He'll get his revenge with a ninth-round TKO.??? Jeff Haney, Las Vegas Sun

???With three Europeans holding versions of the world title, Rahman is fighting for US pride as well as his own. Rahman getting KO'd by Maskaev seven years ago can't be ignored but I expect him to get his revenge with at least a convincing points decision.??? Colin Hart, The Sun (London)

???Rahman confidence level soaring. Wins by decision.??? Dan Hirshberg, The Trentonian (Trenton, NJ)

???I'm going with Rahman, stopping Maskaev in eight. Besides motivation from his embarrassing showing the last time vs. Maskaev, Rahman has been serious and more workmanlike in his recent fights. He should prevail unless he slips back into old bad habits.??? Mike Hirsley, Chicago Tribune

???Rahman by decision.??? Richard Hoffer, Sports Illustrated

???All Rahman needs to do is listen to his trainer, Thell Torrence,who will tell "The Rock" to use his jab and stay patient rather than smother his punches (as he did against Kali Meehan) by being overly aggressive. Maskeav is fine against unskilled bangers, but good big men who can box--like Rahman---are his undoing. Rahman will easily outbox Maskaev and, if he listens to Torrence, will stop his nemesis within eight rounds.??? Mike Houser, Nevada Appeal

???Rahman TKO 10. Simply the better fighter and he won???t take Maskaev lightly this time.??? Graham Houston, Boxing Monthly 

???Rahman W12 Maskaev -- Both guys have the punch to knock the other out. Thus, I think it will be a cautious and tactical fight and Rahman will prevail in a close battle.??? Kevin Iole, Las Vegas Review-Journal

???I???ll go with The Rock by decision.??? Jim Jenkins, Sacramento Bee

???Oleg Maskaev had Hasim Rahman seeing stars in the first fight, but Rahman will uphold the stars and stripes by winning a decision in the rematch.??? Chuck Johnson, USA Today

???I was ringside when Maskaev sent Rahman soaring onto Jim Lampley (or close, anyway). Rahman is the logical choice, but if Maskaev lands another big right hand, Dennis Rappaport could become a big player in the heavyweight division. Let's all root for Rahman. Oleg is a good guy, one of my favorites, but he's carrying too much luggage. The Rock by decision.??? Mike Katz, TheSweetScience.com

"As usual the essential question concerning Hasim Rahman is what kind of physical condition will he be in to defend his championship. If Rahman puts in the gym time and does his roadwork stepping into the ring fit, he will win comfortably. It's all up to the champ; for now I trust in his new found dedication." Patrick Kehoe, TheSweetScience.com

???I'll take Rahman by KO. This isn???t 1999 anymore and both fighters are very different today.??? Steve Kim, MaxBoxing.com

???What, you mean you don't remember the domino theory? As soon as one title fell to the Commies, the rest would tumble like building blocks. In the wake of Liakovich, Valuev, and Klitschko, this lesson in realpolitik should logically culminate with a Maskaev win -- especially since Oleg knocked Hasim out the first time they fought. But each time I envision this scenario I have a big problem: I keep remembering that night in Connecticut six years ago when Kirk Johnson cold-cocked Maskaev -- and Kirk Johnson couldn't knock anybody out. Rahman by KO. Say four rounds.??? George Kimball, TheSweetScience.com

???Apart from looking back to Oleg Maskaev???s 1999 win over Hasim Rahman, picking a winner between the pair could come down to deciding which boxer wants it more. Since he beat Lennox Lewis in 2001, the only boxer with any substantial claims to being world class that Rahman has beaten is Monte Barrett. Yet I believe Maskaev???s win over Sinan Samil Sam counts for more than that. So a pick for Rahman would be largely in the hope of what one believes he can do, rather than what he has done. Maskaev is on a run of ten successive wins, but there have been stories from his gym that he is not the fighter he once was. Like Rahman, Maskaev has been a letdown when the pressure is on ??? defeats to Lance Whitaker, Corey Sanders and Kirk Johnson do not indicate a boxer of true world class. But my pick would be Maskaev on points. He may be the slightly hungrier. Ron Lewis, The Times (London)

???Rahman wins a lackluster decision?????? Thom Loverro, The Washington Times

???I've got to go with Hasim Rahman. He'll take this one more seriously than the first.... plus, some home cookin'... lets go with the red, white and blue. Rahman by decision.??? Chris Maathuis, KLAS-TV (Las Vegas)

???Maskaev won't see the Rahman he KO'd nearly seven years ago. Rahman has since become a two-time world heavyweight champion, is focused and takes better care of his body ??? he also has pay-back on his mind. Rock holds onto his WBC belt with a late knockout.??? Franklin McNeil, Star-Ledger (Newark, NJ)

???Maskaev on points - just. I'm never sure what Rahman is going to do. And neither is he.??? Kevin Mitchell, The Observer (London)

???Maskaev by middle-rounds knockout. We all know that Rahman is not the most confident fighter in the world, and that he is an underachiever. Since Rahman must have in the back of his mind the 1999 knockout he suffered at the hands of Maskaev when Maskaev sent Rahman flying out of the ring, it's doubtful Rahman can come up with the mental toughness to win this fight. That Rahman was well ahead at the time on the scorecards won't matter. The end result of that first fight will have a bearing on the result on their rematch.??? Robert Morales, Press-Telegram (Long Beach, CA)

???Rahman was beating Maskaev handily in their first fight but got lazy and got knocked out. Now, Rahman has the title and doesn't want to give it up. I expect him to be much more prepared and focused. Not to mention that Maskaev hasn't been a top contender for a few years. Rock takes Maskaev out in the mid rounds.??? Dan Rafael, ESPN.com 

Rahman KO 10 Maskaev - "I don't know if either of these fighters are as good as they were seven years ago, and both of them have the kind of chins that make anything possible, but one thing's for sure: Rahman isn't going to overlook Maskaev again. I truly believe that he would've beaten Oleg the first time if he'd taken him seriously, and this time around, I think 'The Rock' gets his revenge." Eric Raskin, The Ring / MaxBoxing.com

???Rahman has faced much better competition than Maskaev the past few years, which means Maskaev's recent success is a mirage. I think Rahman gets 'em this time: KO7.??? Michael Rosenthal, San Diego Union-Tribune

???I believe Rahman is going to avenge his loss to Maskaev. I believe that he thought he was going to walk through Maskaev the first fight and he found out it was a harder fight than he thought.??? Bryan Salmond, KTNV-TV (Las Vegas) 

???Rahman KO 8 Maskaev. I'm still a firm believer that an in-shape Hasim Rahman is one of the best heavyweights in the world. I can't see Maskaev wearing Rahman down, and I'd like to think that "The Rock" will be too smart to get caught like he did the first time. Rahman will control this fight with his jab and end Maskaev this time in the eighth.??? Joseph Santoliquito, The Ring

Rahman within five rounds. The only thing, and it's a big thing, Rock has to worry about is Maskaev's right hand. If Rock jabs and, more importantly, brings his left hand back high and tight around his ears, he should be able to block Maskaev's most devastating weapon. Lem Satterfield, The Baltimore Sun

"If anything, this should be a fight with a lot of pain inflicted. There is history here and, in their minds, much at stake. I see Rahman surviving some rocky moments and getting that dull, thumping jab going just enough to win on points. Rahman W12." John Scheinman, The Washington Post

???I like Rahman to avenge his defeat by Maskaev. I think when Rahman catches him he will go down faster than the Berlin Wall.??? Ed Schuyler, Jr., TheSweetScience.com

???I would like to believe that Hasim Rahman is the real deal as a heavyweight champ. I'm sure he'll be challenged at some point. I'm not sure that Maskaev is the man to do it at this stage of his career. I think Rahman is better mentally and physically than he was in the first match. Rahman by decision.??? Tim Smith, Daily News (New York)

???If he's in shape, and if he's focused, Hasim Rahman will knock Oleg Maskaev out in the fifth round. If he's not in shape or if he's not focused, Rahman will still probably win because of the difference in skill levels, but it will be ugly.??? Caviar Steve Springer, Los Angeles Times

???Rahman will control the action and outbox Maskaev for 12 rounds and win a decision. Think Rahman-Tua II minus the bad the decision. Rahman will have too much respect for Maskaev's power this time around.??? Julius Stecker, Sportsnetwork.com

???In an attempt to upstage the results of their first fight, Rahman will send Maskaev into the "fourth" row in a 3rd Round knockout.??? Rick Strasser, KVBC-TV (Las Vegas)

???Unquestionably an entertaining clash. I???m envisioning the second ascension of Rahman, starting with a 6th round Maskaev TKO.???Tim Struby, ESPN The Magazine

???I like Rahman because he's the better natural athlete who has learned the value of ring generalship and work ethic the hard way, and it has made him a better, more cerebral boxer. At 37, Maskaev has won 10 straight but hasn't beaten a name fighter since the 1999 fight with Rahman. I expect Hasim to settle an old score in a battle of right hands. Rahman TKO 9.??? Mike Swann, 15rounds.com

???The Big O has a puncher's chance to beat Rahman again, but I can't wrap my head around the idea of another Maskaev victory. His first win over Rahman is the only truly impressive thing on his record, whereas Hasim has been through the wars. I'll take Rahman by a fairly easy unanimous decision.??? Dennis Taylor, Monterey County Herald

???I could ???see this ending in a draw.??? Trae Thompson, Ft. Worth Star-Telegram

???First of all, Hasim is defending a title he never really won, it was handed to him, he has done nothing to earn it, and because of that he has absolutely no appreciation for it or what it stands for. Oleg on the other hand has put himself in line to legitimately earn the title, and that will make him much hungrier than the spoon fed current Champion. Oleg may not blast Rahman out of the ring like he did in their first match, but he will take the belt from America???s last heavyweight champ.??? William Trillo, Boxing2006.com

"I like Rahman's better work rate over the distance and Maskaev's chin has a question mark on it. The Rock's jab will do it for him. Rahman W12 Maskaev.??? Paul Upham, SecondsOut.com

???The Russian has the KO over Rahman in the first fight, he is the hungrier of the two, fights on, with much more consistency than Rahman does, and has the confidence of knowing the outcome of the first bout. Take those factors into consideration and there's the last piece falling into the former Soviet Union's current world heavyweight dominance of the titles. Maskaev by decision. German Villasenor, MaxBoxing.com/BoxingGladiators.com

???I like Rahman in a decision. Rahman will come in more than the previous fight.??? Calvin Watkins, Dallas Morning News

???Maskaev by 11th-round TKO. Demise of the American heavyweight continues.??? George Willis, New York Post

???Rahman will have some serious stimulus to get in top shape, having been kayoed by Maskaev in 1999, but the mental edge has to go to Oleg. He knows what he can do to this opponent... he's already walked the walk. I see Maskaev moving cleverly and consistently, and Rahman not having the will to close the distance. Maskaev by decision.??? Michael Woods, TheSweetScience.com



*T O T A L :

RAHMAN - 51 / MASKAEV - 11 / DRAW - 1*


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2006)

*Harold Lederman: Exclusive Interview


* 03.08.06 - By *Ryan Songalia:* I met up with unofficial HBO judge Harold Lederman last week at the David Tua fight in New York City. We discussed some upcoming boxing events and his career at HBO.

*Ryan Songalia: How has it been working with Larry Merchant, Jim Lampley, George Foreman and the rest of the HBO crew for over 20 years?*

Harold Lederman: I like working with the HBO crew, they're very nice to me. You got to realize, I came into boxing, I came into television as a fight guy. What did I know about television? All I knew how to do was score fights. I've tried to tell the public more or less whose winning or losing. I throw a few of my opinions in, even though I know I'm stepping on Larry's toes and Emmanuel's toes. If I see something, I try to tell you.

*Ryan Songalia: Larry Merchant and George Foreman were known to agree on one simple idea, to disagree. Who do you think got the better of those arguments?*

Harold Lederman: I'll put it to you this way. George always took the side of the fighter, Larry's more of an intellectual type guy. The public loved George because George would think like a fighter thinks. For example, if a referee was slapping a fighter's gloves, George would scream bloody blue murder about the referee because he hated when he was fighting to be disturbed by some referee whose trying to break them up by slapping his gloves. Larry would never know anything like that. George would give you alot of insight that only a former fighter could give you. George had that great personality, we hated it when George left HBO. The truth of the matter is, he was so busy he just couldn't spare the time. It had nothing to do with money.

*Ryan Songalia: Emmanuel Steward is now sortof the boxer's representative on the HBO World Championship Boxing broadcast team. How does he compare to George Foreman?*

Harold Lederman: He gives you a different angle, he looks at things the way a trainer would look at things more than the way a fighter would look at things. He does give you a trainer's perspective. Alot of times, he'll talk about a guy lifting too much weights or a guy ran too much, stuff like that only a trainer would know. Each person is an individual and they all look at it from a different perspective. I think what holds it all together is Jim Lampley, whose a great blow by blow guy.

*Ryan Songalia: How about Lampley, what is it like working with him?*

Harold Lederman: He's got a photographic mind. It's stuff that he remembers. He's got an unbelievable memory. For example, Jim Lampley graduated from the University of North Carolina. I guarantee you that he can the starting five on the University of North Carolina's basketball team going back to 1965. And that's absolutely unbelievable.

*Ryan Songalia: Who is the greatest boxing mind that you've ever come across, as far as someone who knew the sport?*

Harold Lederman: That's a real tough question, because in the old days you had alot of people that really knew boxing. I used to love Victor Vallie, the former trainer of Gerry Cooney, but Victor died. When I was a kid, my Dad had a drug store in the South Bronx. Victor lived two blocks away from my Dad's drug store. I knew Victor and his wife Lola and I knew their son real well. Their son is now training Oleg Maskaev, who is getting ready for our August 12th show on HBO in Las Vegas against Hasim Rahman. So, I really think Victor Vallie Sr. probably was my mentor to a great extent and was a tremendous boxing mind.

*Ryan Songalia: What are your thoughts on the upcoming rubber match between Manny Pacquiao and Erik Morales?*

Harold Lederman: You never can count Erik Morales out of a fight. He???s never ever given us a bad performance yet. I know that Manny???s going to come in as a big favorite. Pacquiao is quicker, he may even be the harder puncher. But Erik Morales has got tremendous desire to win, he always makes great fights. I don???t think he???s shot by any sense of the word. I think it should be a great fight. I mean, Manny Pacquiao is coming off a tough fight with Oscar Larios. I really believe that the third fight is going to be as exciting as the first two fights. Erik Morales, as I said, I???ve never seen him in a bad fight. I???m really looking forward to it.

*Ryan Songalia: Manny Pacquiao knocked Marco Antonio Barrera in 2003, winning by 11th round knockout. Do you think that it would be a discredit to Barrera's career if he didn't face Pacquiao again?*

Harold Lederman: I would be amazed if Marco Antonio Barrera doesn't insist on Manny Pacquiao again. If Pacquiao gets by Erik Morales and Marco Antonio Barrera gets by Rocky Juarez, it wouldn't surprise me in the least if we see a return match between Marco and Manny. Marco's got too much pride to retire unless he gets Pacquiao back.

*Ryan Songalia: Floyd Mayweather recently turned down $8 million to fight Antonio Margarito. Do you think that Mayweather is in any way intimidated of Margarito and reluctant to fight him?*

Harold Lederman: I think Floyd knows he???s the number one guy in boxing today. I just can???t figure out what he???s looking for. Yeah, he???d be taking a chance fighting Antonio Margarito because he???s probably in for a 25 mill payday if he stays undefeated and gets in the ring with Oscar De La Hoya. Maybe he doesn???t want anybody as tough as Margarito, but as far as being scared of Margarito no, not at all. The question is, who???s he going to fight in November? I don???t know, I hope it???s not a Henry Bruseles again! I hope he???s going to fight somebody tough. He???s got a date in November, he???s got to give us an opponent real soon. There???s not too many people left. I hope it???s going to be either Baldomir or Cory Spinks. We need to see Floyd in a tough fight.

*Ryan Songalia: Earlier this month, Sugar Shane Mosley scored his second stoppage of Fernando Vargas. Do you think Mosley has regained his form, or has Vargas just been through too many wars?*

Harold Lederman: I think Shane Mosley is back. He looked so good with his dad in the corner. He was quick he was sharp, everything was landing real well, he took a tremendous punch, his legs were in great shape, he moved real well, he kept Fernando off balance. He won every round, what else can you say? I think Sugar Shane back with his dad looked real good, I think he???s a definite force whether he fights at welterweight or junior middleweight.

*Ryan Songalia: What about Fernando Vargas? Vargas was blown out in a one sided fight in the Mosley rematch. Can he rebuild back into a contender or have the wars taken a toll on him?*

Harold Lederman: Let me tell you something, he???s got problems with his back but the truth of the matter is the biggest problem he had was getting down to 154. He???s got the heart of a lion, when he gets in that ring he???s about as mean as any fighter in boxing today. Everybody loves him, I love him, I want to see him back! He was one punch away from knocking out Felix Trinidad, one punch away from knocking out Oscar De La Hoya. You got to call a spade a spade. Ferocious Fernando is still a great fighter once he gets in that ring. I???d love to see Fernando get married and then comeback at 160 where he won???t have such a hard time making the weight. As long as his back holds up, I???d love to see Fernando Vargas come back. I don???t think he???s shot at all. No!

*Ryan Songalia: Arturo Gatti is in a similar situation, after coming off of a devastating stoppage loss. Do you think Gatti has anything left to offer?*

Harold Lederman: I???ll put it to you this way. I certainly think that if he does, he???s got to come back against an easier opponent to see if he???s got anything left. You know, fighters are stubborn guys, they all hate to quit. I never thought Arturo Gatti would come out banging with this guy. The first seven rounds he stood toe to toe and banged with him. He didn???t start boxing him until the 8th round. I never thought he???d fight a style like that. That???s the way he is, the guy is a born fighter. When you get a born fighter, it ain???t easy to make him retire. He had a terrible time when he used to try to make 140, maybe he can fight someone at 147. But he needs an easier opponent to see if he???s got anything left. He might need an ESPN2 against the loser of Kermit Cintron-Mark Suarez.

*Ryan Songalia: What about Jermain Taylor-Winky Wright? What are your thoughts on the first fight?*

Harold Lederman: I never saw a guy give a fight away like that. That was horrible. Winky???s got the guy beat after 11, the guy???s eye is completely closed up, they???re fighting in Jermain Taylor???s hometown virtually. Winky don???t know how the judges have got it, what does he do? He prances around in the 12th round and doesn???t do a God damn thing when he could???ve won that 12th round so easy. Jermain never saw the punches coming. And yet, Winky blew the 12th round and it turned out a draw. He has no one to blame but himself. The truth of the matter is that when you get a controversial draw like that, the only thing it does is make more money for both guys the second time around. Winky may not have come out a winner, but he???s going to come out a winner the second time when he gets a lot more money.

*Ryan Songalia: Out of the young prospects coming up, who are you most impressed with?*

Harold Lederman: Amir Khan, numero uno! Amir Khan is definitely going to be the next big star in boxing. In my mind, there???s no doubt about it. Probably at 140, the minute Amir Khan steps up you???re going to see a fighter that has the talent to become the second coming of Sugar Ray Robinson, Sugar Ray Leonard, any of the greats. He???s tremendous.

Among the heavyweights, I like Ruslan Chagaev the White Mike Tyson, the one that nobodies ever seen. I saw him on TV when he fought in Michigan against Rob Calloway, he knocks guys out like crazy. I think that Peter Kohl who promotes Ruslan Chagaev is doing a nice job with him. I think Chagaev is going to be the heavyweight that really may be something special in the division. Ruslan Chagaev, remember the name. I like the kid that Golden Boy promotes, Abner Mares. The kid???s about 18 years old, punches like a mule, has every move in the book. I love that kid on the way up. Abner Mares to me is nothing short of sensational. I think he???s a great prospect. Arthur Abraham, hardly anybodies ever seen him. He???s had less than 20 fights, he holds a version of the middleweight title. He can be a force in boxing. Those are a couple of names of guys I like.

*Ryan Songalia: What do you think about the upcoming fight between Ike Quartey and Vernon Forrest? They are two former welterweight champions who are now campaigning at junior middleweight. What are you expecting from this fight?*

Harold Lederman: Ike Quartey looked real good on an HBO show against Verno Phillips, but just like he always does, gets into the late rounds and fades. He almost got himself knocked out. We remember he almost did the same thing with Jose Luis Lopez, almost did the same thing with Oscar De La Hoya. He seems to get into the late rounds and he lets down. He's got a real stamina problem. On the other hand, I saw Vernon Forrest in two comeback fights. One at 147 where he looked sensational. Then I saw him at the Pechanga when he fought at 154 and he looked horrible, he won by a tenth round knockout and didn't look good at all.

It's a hard fight to call. If Vernon is in real good shape, if Vernon really worked hard, I like Vernon Forrest. But, I got to tell you Ike Quartey jabs as good as he ever has in his life. And if you don't believe me, ask Verno Phillips. It took Verno Phillips about 8 rounds to catch him. Ike really boxes beautifully early in the fight.

*Ryan Songalia: What do you think about Brian Viloria?*

Harold Lederman: I love Brian Viloria. Whether he stays at 108 or fights at 105 or he moves up to 112. He's certainly got alot of power, alot of skill, all he needs is to stay busy, keep on fighting. You know, he's got the personality, he's got youth on his side, he's got everything, he really does. I don't think 112 is too heavy for him, I think right now he gives Jorge Arce a great fight. 

*Ryan Songalia: If you had to pick between Viloria and Arce, who would you go with?*

Harold Lederman: Viloria, I just love that kid. Too much personality, hits too hard, I love Brian. I pick Viloria, I pick an upset. You know, Jorge Arce is not the easiest guy in the world to miss. Of course he hits so darn hard, he'll take one to give one. But somehow or another, I just like Brian Viloria. He's a great puncher, moving up he'd be comfortable making the weight. I saw Jorge Arce collapse on the scales one day trying to make the weight. He's always had weight problems. On the other hand, Viloria going up to 112 wouldn't have a weight problem. He's so personable, and he hits so hard and his skills are so great. I'll pick Viloria.

*Ryan Songalia: What are your thoughts on the upcoming IBF Heavyweight title fight between Wladimir Klitschko and Shannon Briggs?*

Harold Lederman: If Shannon Briggs can drop, lets say somewhere around 245, he needs speed. I still think Wladimir, as great as he is, he has that tremendous skill, he's still a little bit gun shy. When Corrie Sanders knocked him out, he really psychologically became afraid of big shots. What he does is when he gets in with a big puncher like Samuel Peter, he lands that great jab and then he ties you up. Alright, if you got a referee that will let you hold all night, he'll get away with that. But if he fights Shannon Briggs and Shannon's got a referee thats not gonna let Wladimir hold, cause we all know Shannon can crack, Shannon's got a real good chance at winning that fight. The thing is that Shannon's got to lose some weight, get in shape, and work harder than he's ever worked in his life. I think the fight's a done deal for November in Madison Square Garden. The ball is in Shannon Briggs' court. If Shannon throws punches cause Shannon can really crack, Shannon can win that fight. I think Wladimir proved that in the Davaryll Williamson and the Lamon Brewster fight that he's a guy that fears big punches.​


----------



## KentDog (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks for the interview with Harold Ledderman, it was a good read .


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2006)

*A Hike Through Light Heavyweight History

* 




03.08.06 - By *Mark Law:* The light heavyweights, eh? The small big men. It???s that division that???s often been overlooked, mainly because it???s sandwiched between the more glamorous middleweight and heavyweight divisions. And a lot of the men who have held the world light heavyweight title have not really been interested in it, preferring to mix it with the bigger guys for bigger purses. But it???s also a division that has been graced by some real legends.

Why doesn???t it grab our attention? With the possible exception of bantamweight, it???s the most unobserved of the original eight weight classes. Even the flyweights gain more fascination. If we hear the words ???For the world heavyweight championship??? we???re usually instantly hooked. But insert the word ???light??? between ???world??? and ???heavyweight??? and some fans nod off immediately. Here???s a brief, semi-serious history, and for the sake of our own sanity, we???re only dealing with the linear light heavyweight title here, and not the countless claimants who actually just hold an alphabet belt.

The division was apparently the idea of Lou Houseman, a Chicago journalist who happened to be the manager of Jack Root, who was too big to be a middleweight and too small for a heavyweight. Imagine that, having a whole weight division created just for you! I???m surprised it???s a trend that never caught on! Don King could have created a whole bunch of new weight classes so everyone in his stable could be a champ. More titles! More sanctioning fees! Hurrah!

But of course, at the beginning of 1903 there were only six divisions, and light heavyweight made it seven (flyweight would not be established until later).

 Root beat Kid McCoy to become the first champ in the new 175 lb class. The title quickly passed to George Gardner and then Bob Fitzsimmons, who probably forgot he had it until he got round to making his first defence two years later in 1905. Significantly, with his win over Gardner, Fitzsimmons became boxing???s first three-division world champion. I wonder if he knew the significance of this achievement at the time? There should be no doubt about his greatness, though he was past his prime by this time and lost the crown to Philadelphia Jack O???Brien. Now O???Brien was outstanding but he never bothered with his world title, preferring to go after Tommy Burns and heavyweight glory. The light heavyweight division could have fizzled out forever right there.

The championship finally resumed in 1912 when Jack Dillon picked it up. Some sources identify his win over Hugo Kelly as a title fight, whereas others recognize him as the champ after he beat Battling Levinsky and Bob Moha in 1914. Dillon was the epitome of toughness and during his peak he fought more times in a year than some modern day fighters do in their entire careers. The crown passed from him to Levinsky, Georges Carpentier, Battling Siki, Mike McTigue, Paul Berlenbach and Jack Delaney. Of this group, Carpentier and Siki are the most colourful characters. Carpentier was a dashing war hero, the idol of France and is best known for being flattened by Jack Dempsey in a shot at the heavyweight title. His loss to Siki was a big upset and likely reduced a lot of women to tears because he was handsome and they loved him. As for Siki, he was no choirboy. He went through women and alcohol as if his life depended on it. He had a pet lion and, sadly, ended up broke and was stabbed to death in a street fight.

Delaney relinquished the title in 1927 to pursue heavyweight riches but it did not stay vacant for long. Tommy Loughran was generally recognized as the new champ when he beat former champ Mike McTigue. Loughran may have lacked charisma, but certainly not talent and scored some impressive wins, including one over future heavyweight champion Jimmy Braddock, one over middleweight champion Mickey Walker and one over Leo Lomski, from which he had to get up from a pair of first-round knockdowns to win on points. As per the norm, Loughran gave up the world title to campaign at heavyweight.

As is often the case when a champion vacates, every man, woman and child in the civilised world scrambled to claim the title. Eventually, Maxie Rosenloom gained universal recognition when he beat Lou Scozza in 1932. With a nickname like ???Slapsie Maxie???, he was never going to amaze boxing fans with devastating knockouts. He lost the title to the utterly forgettable Bob Olin, who then lost it to John Henry Lewis, yet another low-key protagonist. None of these guys are afforded much space in the history books. 

Lewis was crushed by the awesome Joe Louis in a shot at the heavyweight crown and subsequently retired due to failing eyesight. Billy Conn was acknowledged as the next champion when he beat Melio Bettina. As is the curse of the light heavyweight division, Conn was a genuinely gifted titleholder but he vacated and became better known for his failed attempt at taking Louis??? heavyweight championship.

Gus Lesnevich, yet another light heavyweight kingpin who was hardly a household name, was awarded acceptance as the next champion after he beat either Anton Christoforidis or Tami Mauriello, depending on which historian you wish to follow. With Joe Louis reigning above him and the fantastic Tony Zale-Rocky Graziano trilogy unfolding below him, it is not a shock to see why poor Lesnevich was lost in the middle.

Freddie Mills beat Lesnevich, and Mills??? less-than-earth-shattering reign ended when he was beaten by Joey Maxim. And here we have a full-blown classic fight: Maxim???s defence against Sugar Ray Robinson. This one is always talked about, but think about it; how many of the greatest fights of all time have been at light heavyweight? When we bring up the subject of a classic, we immediately consider Ali-Frazier I and III, Ali-Foreman, Hagler-Hearns, Dempsey-Firpo, Gans-Nelson, Leonard-Hearns I, Robinson-LaMotta VI, and so on. Classics are somewhat scarce at 175 lbs. Think also of the great rivalries, such as Zale-Graziano, Ali-Norton, Ross-McLarnin, Saddler-Pep etc. Where are they at light heavyweight? The legendary Archie Moore beat Maxim three times, but this does not qualify as a timeless rivalry.

Ancient Archie was nearing the pipe and slippers stage of his life when he became world champion but he totally dominated the division. He defeated all the top contenders around and engaged in another light heavyweight classic: his first fight with Yvon Durelle. Archie climbed off the floor four times to win. He kept on defending the title until he became too ancient to do so, and there is no denying his excellence.

Harold Johnson was universally recognized as Moore???s successor when he beat Doug Jones in 1962. Johnson lost to Willie Pastrano, who lost to Jose Torres, who lost to Dick Tiger, who lost to Bob Foster. It was Foster who made a division-record fourteen successful defences. Devotees of Virgil Hill, and there must be some, may dispute this, but we are talking about the true linear title here, not alphabet belts which are as common as toys in cereal boxes (and worth about the same). Foster was another who craved heavyweight stardom but came up short, losing to Muhammad Ali and Joe Frazier.

When Foster retired in 1974, who became the next world champion is questionable. Some sources, including ???The Ring??? magazine endorsed Matthew Saad Muhammad when he beat Marvin Johnson in 1979. Muhammad was a thrill-a-minute slugger who specialized in come-from-behind victories. His run came to an end when he was beaten by Dwight Muhammad Qawi. But other sources do not recognize either of these guys as a true champ. Instead, they distinguish Qawi???s 1983 showdown with Michael Spinks as being for the vacant world championship, which Spinks won. There is certainly no question over Spinks??? status and his herky-jerky style was quite unique. No one knew what to expect from him, least of all his opponents. He was also one of the sports??? authentic nice guys.

In 1985, Spinks achieved what no light heavyweight champion had done before; he won the world heavyweight title (and it was the linear title too). Naturally, with heavyweight fame beckoning, he abdicated his light heavyweight throne and, predictably, there was mass confusion with the alphabet groups frantically filling vacancies like pigs at a trough.

Thereafter, there was no clear-cut lineage, and ???Boxing Illustrated??? magazine, which was naming one rightful world champion per division, had their light heavyweight title vacant during this period.

Finally, in November 1996, something happened, and this is where things get a little tricky. Actually, make that very tricky. Basically, there are two scenarios, each with a degree of credibility and each going in different directions. 

Here???s the first scenario. Virgil Hill and Henry Maske fought each other in Germany and the winner, Hill, was backed as the new world champ. In June 1997, he lost to Dariusz Michalczewski, and Michalczewski embarked on a quest to defend against the most obscure challengers he could find. He fulfilled this quest by finding the likes of Darren Zenner and Muslim Biarslanov to pound on. Who were these guys and what had they done to earn a title shot? Maybe nobody knows. Regardless, Michalczewski cruised along until he was defeated by Julio Gonzalez, who in turn was defeated by Zsolt Erdei, who still reigns.

Therefore, today, Zsolt Erdei is the light heavyweight champion of the world.

Or is he?

Here???s the second scenario. While Hill was facing Maske, during the same month a certain Roy Jones was outpointing Mike McCallum. Hill could not be recognized as world champion with Jones on the scene. We had to hold out for a Hill-Jones showdown. However, going into 1997, Hill lost to Michalczewski and Jones lost to Montell Griffin. Jones beat Griffin in a rematch, so we then had to wait for a Jones- Michalczewski match. But this wasn???t happening. While it could be argued that Michalczewski???s momentum disappeared as he continued to face no-hopers, Jones rose to greater heights with wins over Hill and Lou Del Valle.

Meanwhile, Reggie Johnson penetrated the scene with wins over William Guthrie, Ole Klemetsen and Willie Taylor. Was this enough to overtake Michalczewski? Assuming that it was, we can consider that when Johnson faced Jones in June 1999, this could be viewed as being for the vacant world championship. Jones won and reigned supreme until Antonio Tarver beat him in 2004. Tarver consequently lost and won against Glen Johnson, and then most recently was outpointed by Bernard Hopkins.

Therefore, today, Bernard Hopkins is the light heavyweight champion of the world.

So which scenario is most acceptable? Do we opt for Hopkins or Erdei? ???The Ring??? magazine recognizes Hopkins as the real world champion, and when Hopkins took the crown from Tarver, the ring announcer had billed Tarver as ???the universally recognized light heavyweight champion of the world???. But of course, Erdei has his supporters too. Basically, this is a very subjective issue.

The key is whether or not Jones??? entry into the 175 lb division was relevant. Back in November 1996, could Hill have been regarded as the real world champion with Jones in the picture? It would have been so simple if Hill, after beating Maske, had fought Jones straight away. But when is anything ever simple in boxing?

At the time, in terms of pure talent, Jones was ahead of both Hill and Maske. He was that rare, special kind of fighter that only comes along once in a generation. Maybe anything involving the world light heavyweight championship had to include him. Please feel free to make up your own mind.

So, whether you support Hopkins or Erdei as the current champ, or you don???t really care, the light heavyweight division has an intriguing history. No, it???s never had the glitz or the excitement of heavyweight or middleweight, but it has boasted Hall Of Famers like Moore, Foster, Spinks and Loughran, and memorable battles like Spinks-Qawi, Moore-Durelle I and Johnson-Tarver I. And some titleholders, like Jack Dillon and Joey Maxim, are well worth a second look. Perhaps light heavyweight is one for the connoisseur. If you agree or disagree, it???s ok either way, because boxing wouldn???t be as much fun with nothing to debate about.​ 
​


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2006)

*Marquez Brothers, Mabuza, Jandaeng Weights and Quotes


* 




04.08.06 - Photos by Tom Casino / Showtime - The Marquez brothers will be featured when the 20th anniversary celebration of SHOWTIME CHAMPIONSHIP BOXING continues Saturday on SHOWTIME (9 p.m. ET/PT, delayed on the west coast). In the main event, WBO No. 2-ranked Juan will face WBO No. 1 contender Terdsak Jandaeng for the WBO interim 126-pound belt. In a rematch, Rafael defends his IBF/IBO bantamweight belts against No. 1-ranked Silence Mabuza.

*TERDSAK JANEANG (24-1, 15 KO???s)					125 lbs.*

???Juan Manuel is a very good fighter. I have watched some of his fights. However, I will come out on top. I am younger than him and I feel that gives me the advantage. I respect Marquez, but I feel very confident due to my training. If I conquer this legend I will gain recognition.

???I would like to fight Manny Pacquiao in the future if that is possible.  I would also like to take care of Scott Harrison.???

*JUAN MANUEL MARQUEZ (44-3-1, 33 KO???s)				124.5 lbs*

???I???ve fought many southpaws so I know what I???m doing. I feel like I???m 20 years old. I am in shape and well prepared for this fight.

???One time I went to one of my brother???s fights and my body went numb watching him in the ring. From that experience I never ever watch my brother fight anymore.???




*RAFAEL MARQUEZ (35-3, 31 KO???s)					118 lbs.*

???I made my weight three days ago so I feel good. I feel relaxed. I decided that I wanted to go up in weight three fights ago. It was becoming increasingly more difficult to make weight. However, I didn???t turn down this fight because of pride, that pride all fighters have.

???Juan Manuel and I used to get in the ring together a long time ago until Nacho (Beristain) said ???no more.???

???Our father taught one of our sisters to fight and she was really good. She was strong. She used to give us pointers. She doesn???t box because her husband won???t let her.???

*SILENCE MABUZA (35-3, 31 KO???s)					117.5 lbs*

???I was not surprised by how powerful Rafael Marquez was, (but) I was surprised that he caught me. I never back down from any fighter and I won???t back down from Marquez.???

???We were just getting warmed up when the fight ended last time.???

*NIC DURANT (Trainer to Mabuza)*

???This man (Rafael Marquez) has fire in both hands.  We have to neutralize that power.???​


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2006)

*Marquez Brothers Impressive In Victory

* 




07.08.06 - By *Nick Mathur*: Fighting on the same card for the first time in five years, Rafael and Juan Manuel Marquez (photo by Tom Casino / Showtime) both earned stoppage victories at Montbleu Resort And Casino in Lake Tahoe. Rafael stopped Silence Mabuza after the corner threw in the towel at the end of round nine, while Juan Manuel halted game challenger Terdsak Jandaeng in round seven. It was arguably the biggest stage that both brothers have fought on together, as Rafael was making the seventh defense of his IBF bantamweight title, and Juan Manuel was fighting to become the WBO interim titlist at featherweight to set himself up as the mandatory challenger for Scott Harrison???s belt.

Last November, Rafael Marquez knocked Mabuza down in the first round on his way to a fourth round stoppage victory, due to a deep cut sustained around Mabuza???s eye that forced the doctor to stop the bout. It had been an exciting fight in which both fighters were impressive, even though each judge had scored every round for Marquez leading up to the stoppage. Mabuza then won an elimination fight with Ricardo Vargas in order to gain the opportunity for a rematch against Marquez..

The fight started off quickly as it did the first time around, with Marquez appearing to slightly wobble Mabuza from a stiff jab midway through the first round, which led to both fighters furiously exchanging for the last half of the round. Mabuza???s trainer and cut man, the highly regarded South African Nic Durandt, admonished Mabuza in the corner after the first round had ended for slugging with Marquez. He told Silence that when he gets hurt, his reaction should not be to trade with his heavy handed opponent. 

Marquez won the early rounds of the fight, landing effectively to the head and body. After Marquez landed an unintentional low blow during round two, blood was coming out of Mabuza???s nose as he took time to recover and his face was already visibly bruised. However, Mabuza increased his movement in the ring and began to effectively use his hand speed advantage in round three. He landed his jab with some frequency and several nice shots which got the attention of Marquez. It was clear at this point that Mabuza had a very strong will to win and was able to absorb some of Marquez???s best punches, while still coming back with effective combinations. The fight was going very well for Mabuza during rounds three, four, and five, as he looked to be gaining confidence and was asserting himself more. Marquez looked puzzled at times, his work rate noticeably dropped, and his mouth hung slightly open due to the fast pace that they were fighting at during the preceding rounds. It looked as if Rafael had lost some of the steam on his punches, while Mabuza was landing a considerable number of shots on Marquez, and punctuated the fifth round by trapping him against the ropes and unleashing a violent flurry.

Marquez began to perform very well after Mabuza landed an accidental low blow during the sixth round. While Mabuza was still giving a spirited effort and displayed very good hand speed and ring movement, Marquez was still landing the more significant punches, and the pro-Marquez brothers crowd cheered whenever Rafael landed something hard. The fight was still competitive at this point, but Mabuza???s face clearly showed damage, especially around his eyes and on his left cheekbone. Marquez closed the eighth round with a nice flurry of activity, and then hurt Mabuza with a hard right hand followed by a combination of punches in round nine. Marquez then chased him around the ring and fired a large volume of punches trying to knock his opponent out, landing several left hooks and uppercuts in the process. Mabuza appeared to have his feet under him at some point while Marquez temporarily rested after having spent himself, but Mabuza was once again caught with a right hand bomb towards the end of the round. Mabuza???s prospects for winning the fight looked grim at this point, with the accumulation of damage taking it???s toll and evidenced by the fact that his face was bloodied and swollen. Nic Durandt threw in the towel at the end of round nine, giving Marquez a hard fought TKO victory.

While the judges had Marquez comfortably ahead in the fight, Mabuza showed once again in defeat that he possesses skills, punching power, a great chin and real courage as he was able to withstand punches that would put almost any other bantamweight in the world flat on their back. Both fighters complimented one another during post-fight interviews, and Marquez stated that he will move up to 122 pounds to see what the junior featherweight division has to offer. Rafael Marquez seems to have significantly improved as far as skills and composure since he came back from being hurt from a body punch to knock out Tim Austin in his title winning effort back in 2003. He showed great poise tonight when closing the show with several hard right hands and left hooks, including an excellent one to the body at the end that really seemed to slow Mabuza down. His future looks bright, and will almost undoubtedly find similar success at the higher weight classes as he continues to improve his craft and gets better with each passing fight.

In the main event, what I anticipated to be a mismatch on paper turned out to be a very exciting fight, as determined southpaw challenger Terdsak Jandaeng was able to give Juan Manuel Marquez a stiff test in what was still, unfortunately for him, a losing effort. Perhaps more importantly, Jandaeng was able to invoke Marquez???s fighting spirit and made him set aside his usual counterpunching and overly cautious style in favor of slugging it out, much to the delight of the fans in attendance. Marquez, after losing to Chris John in Indonesia, was in a situation where he not only needed to win, but also needed to put on a performance that generated interest from boxing fans.

Before the fight, Jandaeng had a resume that was devoid of any noteworthy opponents other than Joan Guzman, who soundly defeated him last year by decision. The purpose of Juan Manuel Marquez even taking this fight was apparently to get back into the win column against a fighter who could make him look good, while putting him in line to fight for an alphabet title later in the year. However, with strong gusts of wind whipping around and the possibility of rain threatening to ruin the fight for those in attendance at the outdoor arena, it was immediately surprising that the fight got off to a strong pace, with Jandaeng showing surprising hand speed and Marquez fighting in a far more aggressive manner than we have recently become accustomed to. 

Marquez staggered Jandaeng with a left uppercut in round two, worked the head and body, and then put him down face first with an uppercut. Although Jandaeng responded by getting up and landing a few flush shots on Marquez, the situation was made worse for him when he was warned for low blows and then deducted a point during the round. While many might have expected an early night for Marquez at this point, Jandaeng surprised everyone by going toe to toe with Marquez and having a very good third and fourth round. At some point, Marquez???s right eye began to swell badly and almost close. The surprising turn of events led one to consider whether or not Marquez was still the same fighter who gave Manny Pacquiao a very tough fight after being knocked down three times by the whirlwind Filipino bomber, or whether Jandaeng was actually a quality fighter.

Things began to go Marquez???s way at this point when I???m sure that his supporters were beginning to be concerned about the outcome of the fight. He landed more authoritatively in the fifth round, and then used a brilliant lead right uppercut followed by a hooking right upstairs to floor Jandaeng hard in the sixth. Jandaeng got to his feet and returned fire, but was hurt by punches that connected towards the end of the round, including some great body work by Marquez. Jay Nady had seen enough when the onslaught by Marquez continued in the seventh, as Jandaeng was hit hard by several more uppercuts and body punches.

Juan Manuel???s eye looked to be in bad shape, and his face bore clear marks that indicated that he had been in a tough fight. However, he was openly jubilant during the moments after he scored the stoppage. He displayed a vast arsenal of punches, which he used to hurt Jandaeng at different moments during the fight and finally to knock him out. He also showed the class and the boxing pedigree that fight fans already knew he possessed. However, one has to give credit to Terdsak Jandaeng, a tough, game fighter who took a great punch and returned fire very well in this determined effort.

Marquez, at thirty-two years of age, is considered to be on the older end of the boxing spectrum as far as fighters in the lighter weight divisions go. After this win tonight, it is evident that he still might have some greatness to achieve, and would certainly be competitive with top fighters like Pacquiao, Morales, Barrera, Juarez, and Larios. While most knowledgeable boxing fans were critical of his opponent???s chances to win, a fight like this still leaves a positive impression on the minds of the public; people are always happy seeing brawls and knockouts. Marquez has probably learned from his past mistakes, and would not let unreasonable purse demands ruin his chances at being placed in a fight with a marquee fighter. 

It is important for him to fight someone relatively soon while this performance is still fresh on the minds of the fans, rather than him sitting on the shelf and stagnating while other top fighters are busy fighting each other. Overall, the Marquez brothers could not have asked for a better night, as they both earned stoppage victories over tough opponents and created opportunities for themselves to be matched up with the best fighters in their respective divisions somewhere down the line.​


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2006)

*What Klitschko/Briggs Means to the Heavyweight Division

* 




09.08.06 - By: *Troy Ondrizek*: Hasim Rahman and Wladimir Klitschko is indeed the most meaningful heavyweight fight out there. In fact Wladimir is ranked number one in The Ring rankings, and Rahman holds down the number two spot. This means the winner of that fight can be called the true champion of the division and will restart the lineage that ended with Lennox Lewis??? retirement three years ago. Not only is the Ring title at stake, but so is the credibility of the division. I have argued against the naive notion that the heavyweight division is poor in talent. The talent is there, hell it???s all over the world in the division; the problem is that the top fighters don???t meet in the ring against one another. That is the fault of fighters, promoters and T.V. execs alike. So we all know that Rahman and Klitschko needs to happen, but truth is we could be nine months to a year away from that fight, so why try to deny the fans an exciting fight by torpedoing Shannon Briggs??? chance at a title against Wladimir Klitschko?

The fight between Shannon and Wladimir isn???t signed yet, I have been informed on a few occasions exactly how close they are, but it is still in the works. However, why are HBO and Larry Merchant trying to take away my enjoyment of seeing two colossal men trying to decapitate the one another? Shannon hasn???t fought top competition, that is a fact, but Shannon is a very skilled fighter and carries ???oh my God did you see that??? power in both hands. Wladimir is the man in the division and is showing that skilled power punchers, defensive technicians, and crude sluggers pose no threat to him and his title. Wladimir is powerful and immensely skilled, his chin is a little shaky, but his determination to prove he is the best isn???t. In a not near as exciting title fight Hasim Rahman is fighting his mandatory Oleg Maskaev this coming Saturday, and then he must face the winner of the September 2nd fight between James Toney and Samuel Peter, but Rahman doesn???t have to fight them for eleven months. Rahman gets an optional defense of his belt; most likely in China, and most likely not against Wladimir Klitschko. So why deny Klitschko his opportunity to shine in November by trying to force a fight between Rahman and Klitschko early next year. The fight with Rahman could still happen, but let Klitschko get his optional title defense out of the way first.

As much as we complain about the caliber of Nicolay Valuev???s opponents at least Valuev fights fairly often. Valuev took the WBA crown from John Ruiz last December and has fought in June and is looking to fight again in October. Between last October and this October Klitschko will have fought only once, and in that same time frame Rahman will have fought twice and Valuev three times. So a defense for Wladimir in November is exactly what he and we need, even if it is against Briggs and not Rahman. Shannon Briggs is a far bigger name than Monte Barrett and Oleg Maskaev. As for Briggs himself, Shannon is a more dangerous fighter than the other two challengers combined, and Briggs is hands down far more fan-friendly of a fighter and his charisma and ability to self-promote outshines any heavyweight in the game. Sure purist can complain about Briggs only knocking out 11 straight opponents and the biggest names being an old Ray Mercer, an old Dickey Ryan, and a fat Chris Koval, but Barrett lost his last fight to Hasim Rahman in which Barrett forgot to fight the first eleven rounds and seemed like he was just posing for pictures the entire time. Meanwhile Maskaev is on a nice little winning streak himself, but does a victory over Sinan Samil Sam really deserve a mandatory title shot? Lets be honest, none of the recent title challengers deserved their shots, and that includes WBO titlist Sergei Liakhovich and WBA titlist Nicolay Valuev. 

I appreciate Larry Merchant and his agonizingly slow rants just as much as the next man, but he can leave his personal agenda out of it. Rahman and Klitschko will not be nearly as exciting as Briggs and Klitschko, and damnit; I want excitement right now in the heavyweight division. Excitement should be just as important as defeating a top ten fighter for a higher ranking when it comes to getting a title shot. Not being an exciting fighter has cost the likes of Calvin Brock a shot at the title. It all boils down to these men being entertainers and us fans shelling out our cash for their services. I would much rather see Briggs and Klitschko relive Briggs/Lewis than I would see another installment of Calvin Brock and Timur Ibragimov. Plus a victory in a thrilling slugfest can do wonders for the winner. For if Wladimir emphatically defeats Briggs, and then we???ll have a champion to get behind. If Briggs capitalizes on his better than a punchers chance against Klitschko, then we have a champion we can get behind. Rahman just needs to focus on beating Oleg Maskaev right now, and then the winner of that fight can face the winner of Briggs and Klitschko. 

I am a fan of a unified division, I am a fan of the best and most deserving fighters fighting one another, but every once in a while a Lyle/Foremen style fight is a great thing to experience, and Klitschko/Briggs could be just that. So I say; bring Briggs on and let the two slug it out. For in this era of much talent, but with watered down defenses, at least this title fight can give us something to cheer about. I also want to leave you with this, remember when Corrie Sanders and Lamon Brewster didn???t deserve their shot at Klitschko???s title?​


----------



## GFR (Aug 12, 2006)

*Maskaev/Rahman: Weigh-In For "America's Last Line Of Defense"

* 




11.08.06 - By *Vanessa McConnell,* Photos by Chris McGee / Mightygloves.com - The weigh-in for the Heavyweights Hasim "The Rock" Rahman and Oleg Maskaev for Saturday's upcoming revenge rematch, also known as, "America's Last Line of Defense," took place on Thursday, inside Caesars Palace Augusta Ballroom, in Las Vegas. 

Both fighters were on time and ready to get it on in Saturday nights fight. Hasim Rahman and his entire family and team made their presence well known. Rahman walked in holding his daughter, as the other family members followed closely behind him. He even had a hype-man, with a gold crown on his head, screaming and shouting "Boxing Gangsta" and other things, as they walked in. While they headed for the seats, one guy said to the team, "come on, let's tear this front row up."           






They came in full force for Rahman, most of them had t-shirts on that said "Team Rahman From the Ghetto to HBO" on the back. They were giving away Everlast hats and t-shirts to the media and fans. No one was more proud and represented Rahman's camp the most than his kids. The most vocal one of them all was the out spoken hype-man. He shouted during the entire weigh-in and it was nothing nice. When Mike Tyson showed up it was a frenzy. The fighters, promoters and Mike hit the stage for the weigh-in the pandemonium was on again and our famous hype-man took over. He yelled "Ain't no friends with the Russians, Oleg is dead, Major whore for USSR," and "U chump," as Maskaev stepped on the scale. Maskaev weighed in at 238 lbs. 

As Rahman stepped on the scale, the hype-man yelled "High Power Champ." It was hard to hear the weight over the hype-man but we all thought we heard 235 lbs. Now it was Tyson's turn. If I didn't know any better, I would think Tyson was having a flash back, as the crowd was cheering and screaming. However, Tyson faked, as to take the scale before pausing to realize it wasn't his fight. As he nearly took that step, someone pointed to the stage next to the scale and he snapped out of it. He took to the tip of the stage and brought Rahman and Maskaev up for a mean face off. As Tyson held their gloves up, the hype-man got started again. He yelled out "Go back to Russia." Maskaev looked over at him with a smile and winked. The hype-man replied, "No need to smile, on the 12th you gonna be frowning." 






Maskaev blew him off, as both fighters and teams make their exits.  

33-year-old Rahman is from Baltimore and is America's "only current world heavyweight champion" defending his title one day before his world title anniversary. Rahman previously defeated Monte Barrett last year on August 13 for the world heavyweight title with a 12-round unanimous decision. Now a year later he is defending his title to Maskaev of Kazakhstan to keep more than just his belt. His "honor, pride and and country" is on the line. 

For a while now "natives from the former Soviet Union have dominated the division" and it's all up to the last heavyweight standing to keep America in the game. Rahman nearly lost his title to James Toney in March when the fight went to the judges score card, he won the fight by a draw. Now it's time to put his 11 year professional career and two time championship reigns to work. 

The world will be watching this weekend to see who gains or retains the world title. Only time will tell now who will be the WBC Heavyweight Champion of the world. It all goes down this Saturday, August 12 at the Thomas & Mack Center in Las Vegas and live on HBO-PPV.​


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 12, 2006)

Rahman loses by TKO in 12th.


----------



## GFR (Aug 12, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Rahman loses by TKO in 12th.


*
Good!!!*
*
Maskaev KOs Rahman

* 												12.08.06 - By *Jim Amato:* I need to find a recipe book that has different ways to fix crow. It seems like I've been eating a lot of it lately. Oleg Maskaev is the new WBC heavyweight champion as he halted defending titleholder Hasim Rahman in the twelfth and final round. It was a well contested scrap, with a lot of holding, but a lot of power shots landed by both, especially by Maskaev in the final round. They both tried to establish their jabs, yet in the end, it just came down to I'll hit you, you hit me. Last man standing and a real shoot out. Give Oleg his props, his right hand should be bronzed. He's 2-0 over Rahman and he's in the thick of the heavyweight picture.


----------



## GFR (Aug 12, 2006)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Maskaev KOs Rahman again!!![/FONT]*
       [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Saturday, August 12 2006[/FONT]
       [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=+1]Diaz shocks Santa Cruz; Soto KOs Valle[/SIZE][/FONT]
       [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*By Matt Richardson and Albert Howell at ringside
Photos: Chris Cozzone*




Oleg Maskaev (33-5, 26 KOs) won the WBC world heavyweight championship with a twelfth round knockout of defending champion Hasim Rahman (41-6-2, 33 KOs) Saturday night at the Thomas & Mack Arena in Las Vegas. Rahman pressed the action early on and wobbled Maskaev early in round four, but Maskaev had some good connects later in the same round. Maskaev continued to land good shots in the fifth, but seemed bothered by referee Jay Nady's warning for holding. Round six was marked by Nady's almost continuous admonitions to Maskaev for holding. Maskaev seemed to be tiring in the eighth as Rahman starting landing his hard jab consistantly to set up his best round in the fight. Although the 37-year-old Maskaev seemed like he might be wilting after round nine, he came out throwing in the tenth, outworking "The Rock" for much of that round and also in the eleventh. Entering the final round, Maskaev was ahead on 106-103, 105-104 on two cards, while Rahman was up 106-103 on the third card. It was all academic, however, as Maskaev dropped Rahman with a right hand in the twelfth, then decked him again with a relentless barrage of punches to win by KO! Official time was 2:17. The bout was billed as "America's Last Line of Defense" and with the win, Maskaev completed a clean sweep of the major heavyweight titles by fighters born in the former Soviet Union, although Oleg is now a U.S. citizen.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]





In a WBC super featherweight eliminator, Humberto Soto (40-5-2, 24 KOs) scored an impressive fourth round knockout of Ivan Valle (24-8-1, 20 KOs). After Soto dropped Valle in round one, Valle was deducted two points for low blows in round two. Soto knocked down Valle twice in round three, then ended it with an uppercut in round four. Time was :42.[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]





Hopelessly behind on the cards, lightweight David Diaz (32-1-1, 17 KOs) came to life in round ten to drop Jose Armando Santa Cruz (23-2, 13 KOs) twice and force a stoppage by referee Richard Steele. Time was 2:26. Santa Cruz had won virtually every round before Diaz rocked him with an uppercut that did in the defending titlist. With the win, David Diaz won the WBC interim lightweight title, joining WBA champion Juan Diaz and IBF interim champ Julio Diaz as the third lightweight world titlist with the Diaz surname.[/FONT]


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2006)

*
Klitschko vs Maskaev in November?

* 14.08.06 - Shelly Finkel, an advisor to Wladimir Klitschko, told German news agency "sid" that he offered Oleg Maskaev a Nov. 11 fight with Wladimir Klitschko at MSG immediatley afer Maskaev´s victory over Hasim Rahman on Saturday night in Las Vegas. Finkel: "I offered Maskaev a fight contract, he and his Team must realize that there is no better fight they can get, and no better oppenent than Wladimir Klitschko." Klitschko was rumored to fight Shannon Briggs Nov.11. l


----------



## the nut (Aug 14, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> *
> Klitschko vs Maskaev in November?
> 
> * 14.08.06 - Shelly Finkel, an advisor to Wladimir Klitschko, told German news agency "sid" that he offered Oleg Maskaev a Nov. 11 fight with Wladimir Klitschko at MSG immediatley afer Maskaev´s victory over Hasim Rahman on Saturday night in Las Vegas. Finkel: "I offered Maskaev a fight contract, he and his Team must realize that there is no better fight they can get, and no better oppenent than Wladimir Klitschko." Klitschko was rumored to fight Shannon Briggs Nov.11. l



Who want's to watch 2 foreign white boys fight?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 19, 2006)

Anyone watchin Paul Wall fight tonight?


----------



## GFR (Aug 23, 2006)

*James Toney/Sam Peter: "Lights Out" Looks To Put "Nigerian Nightmare" To Sleep

* 





23.08.06 - Tired of beating up on sparring partners while preparing for his September 2 fight against Samuel ???The Nigerian Nightmare??? Peter, James ???Lights Out??? Toney handed out some power shots of his own at a media gathering following a recent training session at Freddie Roach???s Wild Card Gym in Hollywood.

???Why does that (bleeping) Peter talk (bleep) about his power and think that he can ignore mine???? an indignant Toney shouted out. ???I got 43 mutha (bleeping) knockouts in 69 wins, and that big (bleeping bleep) will be number 44. What the (bleep) will he say then lying flat on his back?

???Every (bleeping) guy I fight is bigger and stronger than me ??? supposedly. Peter is no different. Look at Rahman and what I did to his face. He didn???t knock me down. He didn???t faze me. Nobody knocks James ???Lights Out??? Toney down. If Peter thinks he is going to knock me (bleeping) out, he has another (bleeping) thing coming. I???ll punish him more than he can ever believe could ever happen to him. I???ll beat my respect out of him.??? 

With the ???No Risk, No Reward??? main event at Staples Center in Los Angeles less than two weeks away, Toney proclaimed this to be his best training camp since the one three years ago which resulted in a win over former heavyweight champion Evander Holyfield which, as Toney was quick to point out, counted for one of those 43 knockout victories.

???I don???t (bleeping) cry,??? insisted Toney, ???over what these so-called big and strong guys say about me. I feed off of it. You tell Peter to bring what he???s got on September 2nd and I???ll bring it even more. I???ll knock his (bleeping) ass out and when they send him back to Africa on a boat he???ll still be sleeping. He???ll have a (bleeping) ???Lights Out??? nightmare in the ring and relive it while he???s asleep at sea.???

One decided edge Toney (despite constant criticism of his weight) believes he has over Peter in this fight, is stamina. Toney has fought twelve rounds on 19 different occasions. Peter???s extended experience in a 12-round bout was a loss to Wladamir Klitschko.

???Regardless ??? I???m going to knock him out ??? I don???t (bleeping) care,??? Toney insists. ???All I know is that Samuel Peter is going back to Africa a loser and I will look forward to banging (bleeping) Russians around.???

The WBC Heavyweight Elimination bout, ???No Risk, No Reward??? is co-promoted by Goossen Tutor Promotions, Don King Promotions and Duva Boxing and will be the main event on the live ???Showtime Championship Boxing??? telecast.​


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 23, 2006)

Nice, they get better every time.


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2006)

Toney-Peter Showtime Conference Call Quotes





25.08.06 - Photos: Joe Miranda - Toney (shown hitting the mitts) faces Samuel "The Nigerian Nightmare" Peter in a WBC heavyweight elimination bout in the main event on SHOWTIME CHAMPIONSHIP BOXING on Saturday, Sept. 2 on SHOWTIME (10 p.m., ET/PT, delayed on the west coast), at STAPLES Center in Los Angeles.

Peter: We are here. I am ready to go on Sept. 2. I am telling everybody inside the media. We are ready to do what it takes to win.

Toney: I will not be shy. I am looking forward to Sept. 2. It is going to be a good fight. I hope Sam Peter keeps his promise because I have got something for him. Nobody is going to put my [expletive] down. It is not going to happen. He isn???t going to do it because he is in the amateurs. I am ready to fight. It is time to end all this talking. Let us get it on. Everybody talking, his promoters are talking. I am not anybody to play with. I will take Peter???s [expletive] out. 

*Question: Sam, what is your reaction to this kind of talk and how is it going to affect the fight? *

Toney: That is him doing all the talking. I do not talk. I talk with my hands. I only retaliate (to) what they say to me.. 

Peter: You cannot fight if you do not know how to talk or to speak.

*Question: Samuel, is any of this trash talk getting into your head?*

Peter: No, it is not getting into my head because I am good and I am going to be good on Sept. 2. I have got to do what I have got to do because I am the next heavyweight champion of the world. I do not care what Toney says. Nothing he does is going to get into my head because I fight through a lot of things. Nothing goes through my head. I do what I and I do what I have got to do. 

*Question: Samuel, what do you have to work on for this fight?* 

Peter: Well, I know Toney has been there for a long time, being a (former) world champion. But it is definitely time for him to quit. What I am going to do you will see on Sept. 2.

*Question: James, what do you feel you have to do in this fight other than just knock him out to get a decisive victory? Is there anything you feel you need to work on at this point?*

Toney: What happened with Rahman was a one-time thing. That is done. As far as the trash talk goes, I did not start it. It is his promoter and his manager who started it. So each time they start it, you know, it is what it is. Come Sept. 2, I am going to beat his [expletive]. 

*Question: James, what was your reaction to Rahman getting knocked out by Oleg Maskaev?* 

Toney: The guy quit. He could have gone to 12 rounds, but you know what happened. Rahman was not all that strong. I shook him like a salt shaker when I hit him. So Maskaev got the world championship. It will not last long though. 

*Question: Sam, what do you feel are your skills and qualities that will allow you to beat such a seasoned veteran, a former multi-time champion, as in James Toney?*

Peter: Well, I am going to prove to everybody that nobody can get in the ring with me and survive. I am going to prove that I am going to be the true heavyweight champion of the world. So Sept. 2, everybody will see what is going to happen.

*Question: James, are you going to knock him out or win a decision? *

Toney: I am a fighter. That is what I do. I beat people up. I make them quit, knock them out, whatever. You have known me all these years, you know that if I do not knock him out, I will have him destroyed by the end of the fight. That is what I do. 

*Question: Sam, what happens when you hit Toney with your best punch and he is still standing?*

Peter: I will hit him with my best punch, but he will not stand up. 

*Question: James, do you feel you can be as effective in the middle of the ring as you would be if you were against the ropes?*

Toney: I am the complete fighter. Everybody wants to keep saying I am a boxer. I do not box. I fight. That is what I do. You know that and he knows that. Come Sept. 2, I am going to be there and I am not going anywhere. My style never changes. I do not run from anybody. I have been in with the best fighters in the world, better fighters than him. So it does not matter. Whatever he has got to do is not going to be enough. I wish I could fight him now. 

*Question: Why is this fight inspiring so much anger in both of you?*
​



Toney: It is not me, man. It is them. They came at me the wrong way in the press conference, disrespecting me in front of my family. 

Peter: Well, sport is unity. We go in there to do what we are supposed to do. If James Toney is mad, let him be mad. If he is crazy, let him be crazy. 

*Question: What do you both think your opponent???s greatest strength is and how will you overcome it? *

Toney: Everything I do is great. I have seen it all. I have been in with the best. I have seen it all. There isn???t anything I haven???t seen before. Let me tell you something. Heat up the water. I am going to put that fire out for him. 

*Question: Sam, do you think that a knockout may be the only way you can win this fight?*

Peter: Well, I have got to prove myself. 

*Question: James, do you get tired of not being recognized for your all-around boxing skills? Does that bother you sometimes to not get that kind of recognition?*

Toney: It bothers me all the time, but you know what? I am going to have the last laugh at the end and then I am going to say, ???I told you so.??? I know what I can do. I know who the man is that will win Sept. 2. 

*Question: The roles have been reversed here because you said the attack was made against you and in reality, you are just retaliating?*

Toney: Exactly. Then when I retaliate, everybody wants to say what I do. You know what I am saying? This is boxing, this is me. I take everything personal. 

*Question: James, do you think a knockout will be the only way you will be assured of a victory?* 

Toney: That is right. I am great shape. When I am in great shape, I will be knocking somebody out. Someone is going to get physically damaged, and it will not be me. 

*Question: Sam, do you think about the stuff James said during the last conference call or is it something you just know happens and move on?*

Peter: I forget about everything. Mostly, I am thinking about is how I will walk through Toney. Nobody is going to send me (anywhere). So my plan now is just to walk through Toney. 

*Question: James, of all your opponents, who does Sam Peter remind you of?*

Toney: Iran Barkley. 

*Question: Do you still feel that Barkley hit you harder than anybody has ever hit you? *

Toney: He hit like a mule and plus he is dumb as an ox. I am a fighter. I was born a fighter. These guys were taught to fight. That is the difference between me and everybody else. 

*Question: Sam, you have gone the distance in your career four times. Do you feel that might be a part of James??? plan, to take you late in the fight*?

Toney: I am going to fight him how I fight. (There is) no plan. He is going to come at me trying to knock me out -- whatever, please do. I am ready. Know what? I am done with my questions for the day. You all have a good day out there in TV land. I have left the building. 

Peter: Well, he is going to jump to my punches.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 25, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Toney-Peter Showtime Conference Call Quotes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Chuck Liddell would kill both of em.


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Chuck Liddell would kill both of em.


He would kill Tony, thats for sure....Peter would have a punchers chance but would probably get his ass kicked also.


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2006)

*Samuel Peter, Robert Guerrero Showtime Quotes

* 




29.08.06 - Photos by Joe Miranda - Samuel ???The Nigerian Nightmare??? Peter (26-1, 22 KOs) and Robert ???The Ghost?????? Guerrero (18-1-1, 11 KOs) participated in an open media workout Monday at the Los Angeles Boxing Academy as they continued to prepare for their big fights Saturday at STAPLES Center on SHOWTIME. Peter faces James ???Lights Out?????? Toney (69-4-3, 1 ND, 43 KOs), in a 12-round WBC heavyweight elimination bout while Guerrero challenges IBF featherweight champion Eric ???Mighty Mouse??? Aiken (16-4, 12 KOs). Tickets, priced at $300, $150, $75 and $50, are available at all TicketMaster locations and at STAPLES Center's Box Office. 

*SAMUEL PETER*

???This is the biggest, most important fight of my life. I will destroy Toney.

???I have no fear and am ready for anything he has to offer and that includes his tricks, style and maneuvers. He is going to see things from me that the world has never seen before. I have never been primed for a fight like I am for this one. I have had excellent sparring with top-notch guys..

???Toney knows he made a silly mistake by agreeing to fight me. I am going to hit him everywhere.
???Toney has nothing. Whatever power he had went away 20 years ago.

???I promise you I will win by knockout??????
​


*ROBERT GUERRERO*

???I feel like I normally would a few days before any fight, but this is not just ???any??? fight. This is the biggest fight ever for me.

???I have worked very hard. I know Eric Aiken is a great, tough fighter who is really coming into his own. But I am in great shape.

???I am so ready to fight. I wish the fight was now. Waiting is the hardest part, especially the last couple days when time goes so slow.??????





_Robert Guerrero gets a lift from Samuel Peter during their open media workout Monday at Los Angeles Boxing Academy. Guerrero jumps rope and Peter hits the mitts in the other pictures_


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Toney-Peter presser![/FONT]*
       [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Wednesday, August 30 2006[/FONT]
       [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]By Karl Freitag, Photos: Rocco Morales[/FONT]
       [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]









Compared to the turbulent press events leading up to the fight, Wednesday's pre-fight press conference was a sea on tranquility as far as James Toney and Sam Peter were concerned. The SHOWTIME-televised fight takes place Saturday night at Staples Center in Los Angeles. The bout is a WBC heavyweight eliminator, as well as for the NABF and IBA belts. Peter was very brief in his comments. "Everybody should come out on Saturday and watch a great fight....enough respect!" he proclaimed. Toney stated, "All the talkin' that's been going on the last couple of months is going to cease and desist Saturday night because I'm going to be right there. I'm not going nowhere. That's how I fight. I'm a real fighter -- something you ain't used to. Toney closed with "I'm the only heavyweight champion out there. The other four don't even count."[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]It was the event's organizers issuing the biting comments. In regard to Peter's promoter Dino Duva, Toney's promoter Dan Goossen stated "I don't like him right now. I'm sure he doesn't like me. I'm not going to do the right thing for him, I'm saying that publicly." Duva quipped, "Thank you Dan. I never liked you." Ivalyo Gotzev (Peter's manager) said "If it was up the promoters, I believe this fight would have never happened. It happened because of the two warriors involved." Gotzev claimed after Peter agreed to fight Toney, promoters Duva, Goossen and Don King all rejected the fight. Goossen objected to this saying "I don't want lies out there." Gotzev continued saying that he went to Toney's gym and met Toney advisor John Arthur to get the fight done. "I've got to give James Toney personally credit for taking the fight when his own promoter didn't want to make it." Goossen responded, "I appreciate Ivalyo making sure this fight happened because it's exactly what we wanted." [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Freddie Roach implied that Peter is a dirty fighter. "Peter's best punch is the overhand right to the back of the head. That's what he's knocked most of his opponents out with and I'm glad we have a strong referee (Raul Caiz Sr.) and a strong commission to not let that illegal blow go....that's all I'm worried about." Toney and Peter faced off for photographers without incident.[/FONT]


----------



## Trouble (Aug 30, 2006)

Great thread.  Nice, because I can't see any of these fights on the toob.


----------



## motopsyko32 (Aug 31, 2006)

Is it true Kimbo is trying to fight Pro?


----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2006)

*James Toney/Samuel Peter Prediction: Toney to Win by UD

* 

31.08.06 - By *Ted Sares*: I predict James Toney takes the Nigerian bomber to school (Saturday at STAPLES Center on SHOWTIME 10 p.m. ET/PT, delayed on the west coast) and this is why:

*EXPERIENCE:* Clearly, Toney is the more experienced man with far more quality rounds and 50 more fights under his ample belt. 

*QUALITY OF OPPOSITION:* "Lights Out's" opposition has been light years superior to that of Peter. James has fought Roy Jones, a trilogy with the great Mike McCallum (2 wins and a draw), Vassiliy Jirov, Evander Holyfield, Hasim Rahman, Dominick Guinn, John Ruiz, Steve Little, Montell Griffin, Charles Williams, Iran Barkley, Reggie Johnson, Merqui Sosa, and, of course, Michael Nunn. The list reads like a "Whose Who" in tough opponents. Peter, on the other hand, has fought Wladimir Klitschko and then it goes quickly down hill. Charles Shufford Jr, Taurus Sykes and Jeremy Williams have been decent opponents. Indeed, "The Nightmare"sent Williams to sleep and into retirement with a scary left hook but he also was extended to the round limit by Shufford and Robert Hawkins. During the amateurs, he won 18 of 20 fights. No comparison here..

*BOXING KNOW HOW:* Toney possesses incredible fistic talent and Peter possesses's devastating power, but Toney is the professor and Peter is the student. Toney knows every cute move in the book and Peter is an upstart who may not know where the book is. Toney's Boxer IQ is high; Peter is still too amateurish and he may well be overrated. Toney likely has forgotten more than Peter knows about the ruidements of offense and defense. But Peter's awesome power can erase all of that with one left hook ala Jeremy Williams.

*Prediction:* Toney works his way inside "The Nightmare's" looping shots, and begins connecting with short hooks, and sharp counter uppercuts until one connects that momentarily stuns Samuel. James quickly steps back and unloads a strong overhand right down the pipe that surprises Samuel and forces him to become more cautious and tentative. Toney begins picking up the pace in the 4rth round, fighting inside and off the ropes ropes which he does better than just about anyone. He then starts the process of breaking the now somewhat discouraged bigger man down with crisp rights and combinations, while Peter is relegated to throwing one telegraphed punch at a time. Toney, now dictating the action, exposes Peter's lack of fundamentals and takes the crude but proud Nigerian to school. At the end, both fighters are exhausted but Toney's hand is raised as he wins by UD.


**"Question:* Sam, Toney is a tremendous fighter in terms of defense, counter punching, fighting from angles. A lot of things that are really old school. You are a younger fighter and known more as a power puncher. Have you adjusted your style, or are you going to adjust your style, to face Toney?

Peter: I am going to walk through him.       Toney: Oh, I like that. Keep your promise."      

*From ESB James Toney-Samuel Peter Conference Call War - 09.08.06​


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 31, 2006)

When does Floyd Mayweather fight again?  Is he still undefeated?


----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2006)

2006-11-04	Carlos Manuel Baldomir


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 31, 2006)

Baldomir is in trouble. It's gonna be another PBF/Gatti. Although maybe a little longer. Baldomir does have a chin.


----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2006)

Jason Reinhardt   would own Mayweather


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 31, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Jason Reinhardt would own Mayweather


 
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=75408339


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 31, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Jason Reinhardt   would own Mayweather



Who is he?  Same class?


----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> Who is he?  Same class?


It was just a bad joke, he is some 155LB MMA dude


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 31, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> It was just a bad joke, he is some 155LB MMA dude



Oh .  I don't follow boxing too close.  Probably because none of the good fights are on regular cable.  Mayweather is from my hometown, so I check in on him once in a while.  Though, I've lost most of my respect for him since he beat his girlfriend in a Vegas parking lot.  Runs in the family, I guess.


----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2006)

*Weigh-In Results: Peter: 257, Toney: 233*

31.08.06 - Samuel Peter weighed in at 257 pounds, *Toney weighed in at 233* for Saturday's heavyweight elimination bout at Staples Center in Los Angeles. James Toney (69-4-3, 1 ND, 43 KOs) faces Sam Peter (26-1, 22 KOs) in the main event, IBF featherweight champion Eric Aiken (16-4, 12 KOs) defends against and Robert Guerrero (18-1-1, 11 KOs) on the undercard, Saturday at STAPLES Center on SHOWTIME (10 p.m. ET/PT, delayed on the west coast).


----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2006)

*ROFL...what a loser*

*Tyson Becomes Vegas Act


* 




31.08.06 - By *Craig Parrish:* It has been reported by the Associated Press that Former Heavyweight Champ ???Iron??? Mike Tyson has set up ???training camp??? at the Aladdin Hotel in Las Vegas. The opponent he is training for? None. In fact Tyson has said that he has no plans to return to the ring and that he ???truly hates fighting???. 

The reason that Tyson is willing to get in the makeshift ring by the hotel???s buffet is simple: he needs the money. Tyson is still millions of dollars in debt and with no plans to return to the ring in earnest, it is highly unlikely that he will ever pay back the money he owes to his creditors. But in the meantime, he is willing to get in the ring and work the mitts with Trainer Jeff Fenech as onlookers gawk.  

Just as his ???Simpsons??? alter ego Drederick Tatum was reduced to working the door at a casino, Tyson has now landed in Vegas at the end of his career. After years of spectacular ring victories laced with sad episodes from his bizarre personal life, here he is. He claims to be trying to be a ???simple man???, and put thoughts of the millions of dollars he wasted behind him. In the meantime, he needs to make a living so when the Hotel called with the training camp proposal, Tyson agreed. 

The similarity to the current state of Tyson and that of the great Joe Louis is disturbing. After retirement, Louis was informed by the Government that he owed thousands of dollars in back taxes on money he had donated to charity. Unable to pay, Louis went back in the ring for a few fights, appeared on game shows, refereed fights, and finally landed in Vegas as little more than a sideshow attraction. At the end of his life he was nearly destitute, and was unable to pay for his own funeral. 

It is well known that Tyson is a historian of the sport of boxing. I???m sure that the fate of Louis is not far from his mind in his current situation. Hopefully Tyson can create some opportunities for himself to try to avoid a similar fate. But he???s not asking for pity. Tyson was quoted as saying ???I had a great life. I had twenty lives. No way should they be sympathetic to me???. 

After all he has done, or been accused of doing, it is hard to feel sympathy for Tyson today. But if you look at that 19 year old kid who would get in the ring and destroy people, then rush to their corner to see if they were okay, you can???t help but feel a twinge of incredible waste. If Cus D???Amato were alive today, it would break his heart. 







​


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 31, 2006)

Almost like a one hit wonder.  Except, he had so many hits before he really became a wonder.  A true waste.


----------



## GFR (Sep 1, 2006)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]WBO #6 super middleweight Allan Green (22-0, 15 KOs) won a hard-fought ten round decision over veteran southpaw Emmett Linton (33-5-2, 15 KOs) Friday night at the Osage Million Dollar Elm Casino in Tulsa, Oklahoma. The 35-year-old Linton gave Green all he could handle until round seven when Green floored Linton with a combination of punches. The bout went to the cards with Green taking a 97-92, 98-91, 98-91 win.

*
This is very sad and one of the reasions boxing is dead or close to death. I scored this fight 97 to 95 in favor of Linton. No way in hell Green won by more than 1 point, more corrupt and bribed decisions.*
[/FONT]


----------



## fufu (Sep 2, 2006)

Mike Tyson - best boxer in the history of the sport


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 2, 2006)

fufu said:


> Mike Tyson - best boxer in the history of the sport


 

Makes Jermaine Taylor look like a ballroom dancer.


----------



## the nut (Sep 2, 2006)

fufu said:


> Mike Tyson - best boxer in the history of the sport


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2006)

fufu said:


> Mike Tyson - best boxer in the history of the sport


----------



## durk (Sep 2, 2006)

Hey did you guys know that pride fighting championships have signed tyson to some fights? they will be boxing matches not MMA probably against a buncha glass jawed china men.


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2006)

This thread and sport is dead to me. Toney won easily and once again boxing proved that it is BS and MMA is King. I will never post about this fake sport ever again.


----------



## Trouble (Sep 3, 2006)

Well damn, Foreman don't say that!   There are occasional sleeper fights that turn out to be great battles.  Boxing has been rigged for a long time..so what?  They don't bother with the lesser boxers.  Surely some of it is worthwhile..


----------



## fufu (Sep 4, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


>


----------



## GFR (Oct 7, 2006)

*Valuev gets a TKO win over Barret in the 11 th. Barret looked old  and had no legs from round one, the way Barret fought was amateurish at best. I  have to give him credit for taking his beating like a man, Barret was  class and  balls.....but that wasn't enough. Valuev looked slow, clumsy and easy to hit.  Once he faces a real top 10 guy he will be destroyed easily.



*


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 7, 2006)

Who will beat him?   

I think fedor should switch over to boxing for a month or two so he can get a quick win.


----------



## GFR (Oct 7, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Who will beat him?
> 
> .


Wladimir Klitschko

Samuel Peter

James Toney

Oleg Maskaev

Calvin Brock

Chris Byrd

Serguei Lyakhovich

Lamon Brewster

Kirk Johnson

Hasim Rahman

Danny Williams

Jameel McCline

Shannon Briggs

Plus many more.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 8, 2006)

Saturday Oct. 14th:

Peter Manfredo vs. Joey "KO Kid" Spina
Providence, RI

Both RI natives. This is Manfredo's first real test. He's gonna have to bring his A game in this one. Spina is undefeated and a big puncher who can also take a beating. Should be a nice fight. Might attend.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 8, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Wladimir Klitschko
> 
> Samuel Peter
> 
> ...


 
Goddamn that's a list of bums. Heavyweight boxing is at an all time low.


----------

